# Sticky  SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A SHOW ON FOX



## Clique

*Discuss Friday Night SmackDown on FOX
TV Ratings, Viewership Numbers & Ticket Sales*


----------



## Fearless Viper

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

"WWE is dying!" :brock4

Good times! :vince5


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Any predictions for the viewership of the first show? Is 4 million out of the realm of possibilities?

I'll watch this show live, but there is no way Smackdown is taking my Friday night every single week.


----------



## llj

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

3.5 million is my guess. I can see it doing much better too, but I could also see it going below 3 million.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

I think it'll definitley settle in at under 3 million, but this first show is going to be massive. FOX, Lesnar match, Owens/Shane in a Ladder match, Austin(although his drawing power has really diminished).


----------



## InexorableJourney

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

When it comes to WWE Legends less is definitely more.


----------



## KINGROSS

First week I am going for 3.5million, second week around 3.2million and then it will settle at around 2.8/2.9million. Big increase but I believe it can happen - AEW and FOX are increasing the interest in wrestling in general


----------



## JBLGOAT

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

The hype show did 1.4 million. So I'd say 4 million is probably not realistic. 

Probably 2.5-3million. It has publicity but publicity does not always lead to ratings.... And wrestling is a niche program.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

They've done a great job promoting this (i've seen the same damn Smackdown promo's all weekend and during college football games) but I don't think they get 3.5 mill like some are predicting. Would love to be wrong but it's still gonna be a Friday night


----------



## InexorableJourney

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

It will be interesting to see what USA replaces Smackdown with, and what that gets in the ratings.


----------



## Freelancer

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

I'm gonna say the first show will be under 3 million, then slowly drop every week when people realize that this is still the same old WWE with Vince still calling the shots.


----------



## KINGROSS

Now with the rock are we expecting 3.5million?


----------



## faizan456

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

They've done a great job promoting this (i've seen the same damn Smackdown promo's all weekend and during college football games) but I don't think they get 3.5 mill like some are predicting. 
https://surveyprize.net/


----------



## drougfree

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

did aew beat smackdown ratings last week?


----------



## validreasoning

drougfree said:


> did aew beat smackdown ratings last week?


No, SD did 2.1 million vs 1.4 million for AEW


----------



## Stevieg786

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

With The Rock, I’m going with 4 million


----------



## fulcizombie

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



validreasoning said:


> No, SD did 2.1 million vs 1.4 million for AEW


That’s total viewership, not ratings. All thing considered dynamite came quite close to the first Raw of the season, (0.89 vs. 0.68)


----------



## Dark Emperor

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



fulcizombie said:


> That’s total viewership, not ratings. All thing considered dynamite came quite close to the first Raw of the season, (0.89 vs. 0.68)


You can't compare ratings like for like when they are on different days of the week. That's why total viewers is used. 

A lot more people are watching TV on a Monday Night due to NFL Monster figures. So Raw overall Rating will always be lower than same viewers on a Wednesday.

Anyway i'm predicting around 4.5m. This is stacked as fuck. But we're gonna see a massive drop next week


----------



## fulcizombie

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Marketing companies care about ratings.


----------



## elo

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Fox at 8pm Friday last year had a comedy block led by Last Man Standing, on October 6th it pulled 6 million viewers with a 1.3/7 in the target 18-49 demo so they have an established key demo audience for Friday night viewing. Fox has used every form of cross-promotion possible to make their viewers aware of the Smackdown Live launch so exposure to their viewers is also not an issue.

Fox will be aiming for an ambitious average of ~5 million for the first 30 mins and holding as much of the audience as possible over the 2 hours. Anything over 4 million will be a success, anything under 3.5 million would be seen as a failure. The demos will also be very interesting, Fox didn't pay a fortune for Smackdown to dominate the 50+ audience - it must hit the key demos or it will also be a failure.

I think they'll hit somewhere around the 4 million average over 2 hours tonight, demos probably won't be quite where they want them though.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

3 million at the very least. Should be more though.


----------



## InexorableJourney

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



InexorableJourney said:


> It will be interesting to see what USA replaces Smackdown with, and what that gets in the ratings.


OMG, USA didn't even get a placement in the top 50 for its SDL replacement.



Spoiler: Tuesday Oct 1 ratings


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

3.8 Million


----------



## Bennu

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

I would say the ratings would be high for a first show on a new network.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*










Ratings are in, they did 3.8 Million


----------



## hypnobitch

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

It will likely do a better rating just because it was hyped. 

The plus points. 

1. The set is a far superior effort than the generic RAW set.

2. Kevin Owens finally ousted Shane McMahon in a solid outing. 

3. The Rock was on form with his guest appearance.

The negatives.

1. WWE title match was ridiculous , it was like sending the message that "Hey Kofi, you worked hard for us the past few months but get off the stage whilst we salivate over a non wrestler MMA fighter instead".

2. Could not care less about MMA fighters personally, I tune in for wrestling and wrestlers, Buddy Murphy, Asuka, Apollo Crews, Andrade, Ali etc are wasting away in the back while these outsiders take all the spotlight and air time every single time. Is it any wonder no one can get over?

3. Having Tyson Fury one of the biggest pieces of human trash to enter the sporting world on the show was a insult to every Be a Star rally this company has ever held. This guy condones hatred against gay people and said he would kill if a woman was being promiscuous and believes that Jewish people are scum. The man is a brainwashed evil bigot. So that was a instant turn off for me.

4. The show was the same old complacent going through the motions formula with no positive improvement on how talents are presented.

5. False advertising, nowhere near the amount of guest appearances they advertised happened. If this is going to be FOX influence by having non talents like Velasquez and Fury take priority over the actual product fans would like to see then they can keep it and if they do go that route you can guarantee the ratings will bomb and FOX will jettison the garbage when the contract is up.


----------



## Bennu

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Ratings are in, they did 3.8 Million


Pretty much around what I expected though I wonder how much of that had to with the fact The Rock was making an appearance, let's see how follow up episodes do.


----------



## Zyta

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

I wonder if/how much viewers they would have gotten if Fox and Dish weren't in a dispute.


----------



## Werner Heizenberg

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

I was honestly expecting 4 and above with the biggest star in Hollywood on the show.The number is good but next week they won't have The Rock.


----------



## Jonhern

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Like raw sdl moving forward looks to be rated as two different shows. Hour one got 1.4 in the demo, hour 2 got 1.3 in the demo. This is the highest rating since Raw 25. Number 1 and 2 for the night. Total viewers 3.9 and 3.8 million.

http://www.showbuzzdaily.com/articles/the-sked-friday-network-scorecard-10-4-2019.html


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Zyta said:


> I wonder if/how much viewers they would have gotten if Fox and Dish weren't in a dispute.


Very good point, significant audience got eliminated because of that.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

3.9


----------



## llj

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

It was about what I was expecting, between 3.5 and 4.0 million. It is neither great nor bad. They probably should have hit 4 million, but it was well better than 3 million which was the low end.


----------



## AEW on TNT

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Smackdown the new A show CONFIRMED lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Good number, but expected considering they had THE ROCK there (plus a Brock Lesnar match advertised and the overall hype around it being Smackdown on Fox). That said, I imagine it will continue beating Raw in the ratings for awhile - but I doubt it comes anywhere close to this number again.


----------



## TAC41

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Werner Heizenberg said:


> I was honestly expecting 4 and above with the biggest star in Hollywood on the show.The number is good but next week they won't have The Rock.




The whole dish network thing definitely screwed them. I could easily have seen 4.5 if such a large viewer base wasn’t cut away at the last minute. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Damn they got the 3.9. Good for them, wasn't expecting that.


----------



## validreasoning

Destroyed everything on ABC/CBS and NBC in key 18-49 demo

SD has a chance of winning Friday pretty much every week in key demo because the audiences for the other shows like Blue Bloods, Hawaii 50 etc skews old

Yeah Dish dispute probably cost them few hundred thousand viewers


----------



## raymond1985

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

The viewership the week after RAW 25 decreased massively. 4.5 million to 3.4 million. 

This week had The Rock, Lesnar and others. Will those stars be there every week? Unlikely. Eventually, WWE will have to draw on Friday evenings with the likes of Rollins, Bryan, etc. That's when the real struggle will begin, unless they make new stars.


----------



## Dark Emperor

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Good rating, almost 4m for a Friday night. The key is sustaining it, i think averaging 3m every week will be a massive success in the current TV climate.


----------



## Blonde

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



raymond1985 said:


> This week had The Rock, Lesnar an others. Will those stars be there every week? Unlikely. Eventually, WWE will have to draw on Friday evenings with the likes of Rollins, Bryan, etc. That's when the real struggle will begin, unless they make new stars.


Brock has never been a draw :lol to put him in the same category as The Rock is a joke.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

I’m actually not impressed by that number. Broadcast network, huge promotional wave before hand (some of it lies), and the Rock... can’t crack 4 million. I don’t think they drew many new viewers, just lapsed fans tuning in out of curiosity. 

And seeing as how they utterly failed with creative, watch the show implode from here on out with no Rock and “debut” hype.


----------



## raymond1985

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Lyynch said:


> Brock has never been a draw :lol to put him in the same category as The Rock is a joke.


The Rock is a much bigger draw than Brock, granted. 

But Brock generally has a positive influence on viewership. Put Bryan or Rollins against Kingston last night and the viewership would be less.


----------



## Zappers

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

A Friday night and going up against CBS's new episodes of "must see TV" established line up. That is impressive as hell. If CBS was in re-reuns, and that Dish Network problem wasn't going on. Easily would have pulled in a 4.5.

And about the Rock stuff. Yeah, well Rock wasn't pulling in "new" viewers. That CBS demo dosen't even know who the Rock is. They ain't standing in line to see his movies. You're trying to beat CBS and ABC on Friday nights.. This is the goal. Rock isn't' gonna wow anybody(it was a nostalgia thing last night), and he's a one off anyway. ... Buddy Murphy is gonna wow somebody. Showcase guys like him.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Very good number for a friday night. They won't have The Rock again for a while though, so we'll see. I saw a lot of comments on twitter like _"giving WWE a try tonight won't do it again"_ so I think they could lose about a million of those viewers. We'll see anyway.


----------



## Kingcrabb222

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Great rating


----------



## Blonde

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



raymond1985 said:


> The Rock is a much bigger draw than Brock, granted.
> 
> But Brock generally has a positive influence on viewership. Put Bryan or Rollins against Kingston last night and the viewership would be less.


No he doesn't :lol the ratings increased after he left for the NFL with Cena as FOTC and then declined steadily upon his return. Only the alpha geeks of the IWC get pumped for when he's on TV.


----------



## Hephaesteus

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Not getting that rock/ all ppv match card bump will make 3 a stretch. Good debut numbers though


----------



## Werner Heizenberg

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Lyynch said:


> Brock has never been a draw :lol to put him in the same category as The Rock is a joke.


Cain's attack on Lesnar is doing massive numbers on youtube.Far higher than anything else that happened on the show including The Rock.







https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4C6d2-KcN4&t=1s


----------



## raymond1985

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Lyynch said:


> No he doesn't :lol the ratings increased after he left for the NFL with Cena as FOTC and then declined steadily upon his return. Only the alpha geeks of the IWC get pumped for when he's on TV.


1) Eddie Guerrero drew less than Brock as world champion. As did JBL. Cena was indeed a bigger draw than him. 

2) His return actually improved viewership earlier this year. The Rollins vs Styles programme bombed viewership to new lows.

I am not saying that he's a mega-draw. But it helps to have him on the show. He has more value than Bryan, Kingston and Rollins.


----------



## Mifune Jackson

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Very good number for a friday night. They won't have The Rock again for a while though, so we'll see. I saw a lot of comments on twitter like _"giving WWE a try tonight won't do it again"_ so I think they could lose about a million of those viewers. We'll see anyway.


Yeah, this isn't a bad number for them. Even if the ratings plummet, they've at least established what they're capable of, which will be good news overall (for them).

They know it won't last, too, but they don't care. They got it.

Brock's been a draw, but he's well past the law of diminishing returns. That they even need to bring someone from the outside in to feud with Brock should tell you that Brock needs help to draw.

I don't see how Brock Lesnar Title Run #287424 is going to help WWE, even with the visibility of Fox. He's beaten everyone, he's been beaten by the guys they wanted to beat him, there really isn't much left except bringing in former UFC guys or bringing in CM Punk for a hotshot feud.


----------



## Ace

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Great number, but how much of that was Rock, Austin, Goldberg, Hogan and Sting?


----------



## Tk Adeyemi

Rock is the goat, dude is a ratings magnet


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

This was my exact prediction. I knew it would be near 4 million, but a few under. so much promotion, FOX, The Rock. Lesnar Main eventing for top belt. 

I should work for Seltzer at this point, stay predicting outcomes. I called Jinder winning pre-liminaries to qualify for championship and knew he'd win. sheeeeeeet .... I'm better than Meltzzeer.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

:lmao

Vince has killed prowrestling

Expect at least 500k decline next week.


----------



## InexorableJourney

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Great number indeed, but now the big question is what will be the drop off.


----------



## Sephiroth766

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

They won the night based on the ratings demo 18-49 which is a good start for Smackdown.


----------



## validreasoning

The voice (NBC), 911 (fox), this is us (nbc), masked singer (fox) and Thursday night NFL on Fox are the only things to beat SD in the 18-49 this week (Monday to Friday). 

Nothing on ABC or CBS beat it


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Werner Heizenberg said:


> Cain's attack on Lesnar is doing massive numbers on youtube.Far higher than anything else that happened on the show including The Rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4C6d2-KcN4&t=1s


YouTube don't mean shit. A lot of things draw big on YouTube that don't draw much at all on television. And vice versa.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

The question is was that a good enough show to retain all those new eyes? I thought it was a good show to show to hardcore WWE fans but it's not the show I would've shown to new/lapsed fans.


----------



## elo

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Zyta said:


> I wonder if/how much viewers they would have gotten if Fox and Dish weren't in a dispute.


Yeah that would have tipped the average over 4 million.

The first hour probably didn't hit what Fox were expecting, 3.9 million for a premiere at 8pm isn't great, on the other hand holding the audience for the 2 hours is a good sign a majority of them will tune in next week.

A so-so result.


----------



## Isuzu

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> The question is was that a good enough show to retain all those new eyes? I thought it was a good show to show to hardcore WWE fans but it's not the show I would've shown to new/lapsed fans.


The lapse fans left because of the woke, effeminate agenda WWE has been shoving down everyone's throats. Now that the baby oil and pancakes are going away and you have two badasses at the top of the men's division (Brock, Cain) that should at the very least give the viewers a reason to give WWE a second look.


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

My prediction was 4.5 million viewers, but 3.8 is still huge. Congrats to the WWE in that regard. The question is what they can do to help retain the lion's share of that number going forward when The Rock ISN'T there, or things like a ladder match and WWE Title match AREN'T advertised.

At the end of the day, *A LOT* of people watched professional wrestling this week, and that's awesome. What a time to be a fan of this insane business!


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Isuzu said:


> The lapse fans left because of the woke, effeminate agenda WWE has been shoving down everyone's throats. Now that the baby oil and pancakes are going away and you have two badasses at the top of the men's division (Brock, Cain) that should at the very least give the viewers a reason to give WWE a second look.


WWE wasn't "woke" or "effeminate" from 2003 - 2010 and they still lost half of their audience during that time.


----------



## validreasoning

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Isuzu said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lapse fans left because of the woke, effeminate agenda WWE has been shoving down everyone's throats. Now that the baby oil and pancakes are going away and you have two badasses at the top of the men's division (Brock, Cain) that should at the very least give the viewers a reason to give WWE a second look.
> 
> 
> 
> WWE wasn't "woke" or "effeminate" from 2003 - 2010 and they still lost half of their audience during that time.
Click to expand...

Not between 2003 and 2010. They grew their audience between 2005-09

They lost 2/3 of their paying audience and nearly half their tv audience between 2000-04.

I do find it funny that one of Trump's biggest donors whose wife was on Trump's cabinet is considered 'woke and effeminate' by some members of the online community...


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Isn’t 4 million bad though? That’s only a million more than they usually get! That number will only go down now!


----------



## Isuzu

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



RubberbandGoat said:


> Isn’t 4 million bad though? That’s only a million more than they usually get! That number will only go down now!


No, Many people in the country go out friday night, no? Seriously Dave Meltzer and the goons just cant face the facts that their own rating was trash and will probably go under 1 million in a few weeks time, While WWE will probably hoover around the 3.5 level maybe higher with FOX executives taking hands on role here.


----------



## Garty

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Indeed that is a big number, but did anyone expect less?! The Rock?! 'Nuff said.

The WWE hype machine and Fox's cross-promotion on all channels was very hard to avoid. It was billed as something "huge", but honestly, it was just another WWE show. Fox can make it all pretty and fresh, but it doesn't change the fact that next week, it'll be back to the same-old, same-old.

And yes, I know what some of you are thinking... "but what about the Draft?" Yeah, another ratings "pop" that is a one-off. I'm still going to say that the ratings will settle back down to about 2 million per week as we head into November. We will have to suffer through the Crown Jewel 2019 25-year time travel show. Ugh!

Aren't you all glad I'm back?!


----------



## ClintDagger

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

3.8 million would scare me TBH. That tells me they are going to settle in well below 3 million.


----------



## Blonde

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



raymond1985 said:


> 1) Eddie Guerrero drew less than Brock as world champion. As did JBL. Cena was indeed a bigger draw than him.
> 
> 2) His return actually improved viewership earlier this year. The Rollins vs Styles programme bombed viewership to new lows.
> 
> I am not saying that he's a mega-draw. But it helps to have him on the show. He has more value than Bryan, Kingston and Rollins.


Is that what you marks always do when you're corrected on something you were obviously wrong about? Going down my list of favorite wrestlers (who I like because of their charisma, mic skills and in-ring talent, of which they all surpass Brock by miles in), doesn't change the fact that Brock isn't a draw. BROCK PARTY was a complete fail this summer :lol You put him besides the Rock when he isn't even in the same league.

And ofc he will have more value than Kingston and Rollins. Look at how they were buried last night.


----------



## raymond1985

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Lyynch said:


> Is that what you marks always do when you're corrected on something you were obviously wrong about? Going down my list of favorite wrestlers (who I like because of their charisma, mic skills and in-ring talent, of which they all surpass Brock by miles in), doesn't change the fact that Brock isn't a draw. BROCK PARTY was a complete fail this summer :lol You put him besides the Rock when he isn't even in the same league.
> 
> And ofc he will have more value than Kingston and Rollins. Look at how they were buried last night.


What are you dribbling on about? I had no idea who your favourite wrestlers are, neither do I care. 

Lesnar has drawn decent numbers in the past. Extreme Rules 2012 and Summerslam 2012 drew very good numbers on PPV. As did WM 20, which sold primarily due to Lesnar vs Goldberg. He has a better track record than Rollins, Kingston, Bryan and other current stars. 

Again, he isn't as big a draw as The Rock. But he is a solid hand.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*










*H1: 3.920M [5th]
H2: 3.818M [6th]

2H: 3.869M

H2 | H1: [ - 0.102M | - 2.60% ]*










*W-W:
3.869M | 2.099M [ + 1.770M | + 84.33% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
3.869M | 2.570M [ + 1.299M | + 50.55% ]*










*Y-Y:
3.869M | 2.095M [ + 1.774M | + 84.68% ]*


----------



## reamstyles

Repackage cain and let gypsy king talk lol.. they might save the three million viewers for short term


----------



## Quark

*Smackdown Rating: 3.9 Million*

WWE SmackDown (1.4 adults 18-49 Live+Same Day rating, 3.9 million viewers from 8-10 PM) made its debut on Fox last night, kicking off a five-year, $1 billion the network made for the wrestling program.

https://deadline.com/2019/10/wwe-sm...-the-blacklist-blue-bloods-friday-1202752971/


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Nice.


----------



## Fearless Viper

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

"WWE is dying" :brock4


----------



## CMPunkRock316

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Not that great honestly with all that hype. My dude from inside the 'E said they were projecting 5 Million. I figured about 4.5 M. He also revealed to me that WWE expected NXT to beat AEW otherwise they wouldn't have put up that Takeover-ish card. I told him AEW would handle NXT. I predicted in the thread NXT would be around 900 K and AEW was around 1.25-1.3M. He said within 6 weeks NXT will beat AEW or at least that is what he is being told from a higher up. The belief is NXT is deeper and better than AEW's roster and they think they have 5 or 6 "mega stars" on that roster in the making. 

Show was miserable aside from the fun KO/Shane match. Nice to see Rock but that segment was weak all things considered.

3.86 this week I look for a 300-400K drop this week but perhaps the draft will keep it a little higher.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

*WOR RATINGS BREAKDOWN FOR EACH SEGMENT
*
The peak quarter hour was the opener with The Rock, Becky Lynch and Baron Corbin, at 4.22 million viewers. That was to be expected as Dwayne Johnson was clearly the major draw on the show. The No. 2 draw on the show was Steve Austin, most likely, given Hulk Hogan and Ric Flair were just on Raw on Monday. But Austin, Undertaker and Sting were not there and Flair and Hogan were just shown in the crowd. It's impossible to know if the idea of seeing those wrestlers later kept the ratings up in hour two. One would think so.

Becky Lynch & Charlotte Flair vs. Sasha Banks & Bayley lost 360,000 viewers

Seth Rollins vs. Shinsuke Nakamura and the angle with The Fiend lost 133,000 viewers

The Kevin Owens vs. Shane McMahon ladder match gained 235,000 viewers.

The eight-man tag match and Tyson Fury angle lost 222,000 viewers.

The Roman Reigns vs. Erick Rowan match lost 3,000 viewers.

The Brock Lesnar vs. Kofi Kingston match and Cain Velasquez angle gained 105,000 viewers.


----------



## Dave Santos

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Guys, Last Man Standing exactly one year ago did 6 million viewers and a 1.4 rating in the same time slot last year. They dropped around 1.5 million viewers for the second episode but remainef steady after that. Curious about smackdown.


----------



## validreasoning

Dave Santos said:


> Guys, Last Man Standing exactly one year ago did 6 million viewers and a 1.4 rating in the same time slot last year. They dropped around 1.5 million viewers for the second episode but remainef steady after that. Curious about smackdown.


LMS was 30 minutes, better to compare 2 hour timeslot from 8 to 10pm

In that case September 28th averaged 1.3 in 18-49 over the two hours so slightly less than SDs 1.4, following week was 1.0 over two hours. By may it was averaging 0.6


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

In 2019, we can celebrate 3 million viewers.

In 1999, we would be pissed off.


----------



## ClintDagger

Fearless Viper said:


> "WWE is dying" :brock4


There’s a difference between dying and dead. Raw 25 wasn’t that long ago and they did 4.5 million. Now they can’t come close to that on broadcast tv with Rock heavily advertised and this show supposedly heavily anticipated with an expected title change. At some point you run out of cushion for these 750k to 1 million drops. You have to turn the trend around or at least stabilize things.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Fearless Viper said:


> "WWE is dying" :brock4


You know that rating is going to drop 50% in 2 weeks right, hell maybe even this week. I'll give you the draft episode, but this rating here is the highest it will get. 

No more Rock, no more '1st time', no more curiosity. It will always drop. Shit is on Friday nights. This is the peak of what WWE can offer today.


----------



## aiden9

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

WWE SDL ranked #13 for the week on broadcast TV. LIVE TV is dead, so SDL getting 1.4 on a Friday is considered a HUGE success. Fox also ranked #1 for the week.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Y I K E S


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*










*H1: 2.925M [8th]
H2: 2.872M [9th]

2H: 2.899M

H2 | H1: [ - 0.053M | - 1.81% ]*










*W-W:
2.899M | 3.869M [ - 0.970M | - 25.07% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.899M | 2.334M [ + 0.565M | + 24.21% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.899M | 2.135M [ + 0.764M | + 35.78% ]*


----------



## rbl85

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Ouch

They lost more than 1M viewers and it was a draft


----------



## Chris90

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Between this and AEW, all of a sudden, Raw numbers don't look that bad. The business is dying on TV, that includes all promotions.


----------



## DOTL

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

But remember, this is because wrestling is dying, and not because WWE is terrible.

That's the line, isn't it?


----------



## rbl85

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



DOTL said:


> But remember, this is because wrestling is dying, and not because WWE is terrible.


It's actually because of those 2 things 

Wrestling is dying because the WWE was terrible for a lot of years.


----------



## DOTL

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



rbl85 said:


> It's actually because of those 2 things
> 
> Wrestling is dying because the WWE was terrible for a lot of years.


WWE is poisoning the industry.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

FOX wanted the key demo above 1.0, so not that great considering that this was the draft episode.


----------



## Keanu

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

I doubt Fox cares as long as they're winning the 18-49 demo.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Keanu said:


> I doubt Fox cares as long as they're winning the 18-49 demo.


They expected 3M min with the reach that they have.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Yikes, I figured it would drop, but it would be offset by the Draft which has historically been a big ratings mover. I guess that's what happens when you've conditioned the fans to think the split is a giant meme.


----------



## BrahmaBull247

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



rbl85 said:


> Ouch
> 
> They lost more than 1M viewers and it was a draft


Guess they turned away casuals after the atrocious firefly funhouse and new day stuff :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



DOTL said:


> But remember, this is because wrestling is dying, and not because WWE is terrible.
> 
> That's the line, isn't it?


You do know both of those things can be true right?


----------



## llj

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

They'll be averaging 2.4s and 2.5s in a matter of weeks.

Not really great signs.

Have fun getting beat by Fresh off the Boat before long


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Dayum. It´s like some former wrestling fans decided to check out AEW & SD, and decided: Nah still don´t care about it anymore. 

Meanwhile at Fox...


----------



## DOTL

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> You do know both of those things can be true right?


Yes. I am aware. But I think people are being less enchanted by wrestling because the leading example of the sport is WWE. 

If fake draft "war rooms" filled with bad actors and interns is a person's only exposure to this, do you actually think they'll make an effort to find a good promotion or assume all wrestling is garbage?


----------



## raymond1985

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Last week the fans were promised The Rock and other stars. This week had the draft gimmick, but no real stars. That's why viewership declined. 

They advertised Rollins vs Reigns before the show to try and hook fans. But neither are over like the stars of previous eras.


----------



## Chan Hung

And the rating will still tank more. People dont want to see celebs and non wrestling-Fox sponsors fucks on SD


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



DOTL said:


> Yes. I am aware. But I think people are being less enchanted by wrestling because the leading example of the sport is WWE.
> 
> If fake draft "war rooms" filled with bad actors and interns is a person's only exposure to this, do you actually think they'll make an effort to find a good promotion or assume all wrestling is garbage?


Funny because for as long as I've been on here, I always have people constantly tell me about all these alternatives to WWE that they swear people are watching. 

Why would it be WWE's problem that everyone would jump to a negative conclusion? I don't eat 1 cheeseburger at McDonalds and if it tastes bad just think all of them are trash. You're acting like wrestling just fell outta the sky last week and people don't know what it is lol If it's 2019 and you don't know the premise of it, tell me how the bitch ain't dying if theres more of it now than ever?


----------



## Balor fan

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Lyynch said:


> Is that what you marks always do when you're corrected on something you were obviously wrong about? Going down my list of favorite wrestlers (who I like because of their charisma, mic skills and in-ring talent, of which they all surpass Brock by miles in), doesn't change the fact that Brock isn't a draw. BROCK PARTY was a complete fail this summer :lol You put him besides the Rock when he isn't even in the same league.
> 
> And ofc he will have more value than Kingston and Rollins. Look at how they were buried last night.


Lol that Rock and Becky segment has 3.4 M views on YouTube. Brock/Cain segment has more than 9M views. 

Brock is a much bigger draw than you imagine. Which is why Vince keeps going back to him.


----------



## DOTL

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> Funny because for as long as I've been on here, I always have people constantly tell me about all these alternatives to WWE that they swear people are watching.
> 
> *Why would it be WWE's problem that everyone would jump to a negative conclusion?* I don't eat 1 cheeseburger at McDonalds and if it tastes bad just think all of them are trash. You're acting like wrestling just fell outta the sky last week and people don't know what it is lol


People are watching alternatives. They're just scattered.

Anyway, to your second point, I will give you an example. I know life long wrestling fans who are completely burnt out with the concept because of years of being jerked around by WWE. These people, I am certain, wouldn't feel this way if WWE was actually exciting and fun to watch. They know there are alternatives, but can't be bothered to watch them because what I think is WWE's admittedly successful branding as being the only legitimate source of wrestling in town. 

Just look at the way you worded the bold. You framed the issue as one for WWE and not for the industry as a whole. Why? Because WWE is so much associated with wrestling, its reputation becomes the sport's reputation. 

McDonald's is big, but the hamburger is bigger; however, WWE is wrestling in the minds of most people. And that perception will take YEARS to change. Until then, when WWE makes a fool of itself, as it so often does, it makes a fool of the industry. 

This is bad because WWE is no where near as good as wrestling can be.


----------



## Blonde

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Balor fan said:


> Lol that Rock and Becky segment has 3.4 M views on YouTube. Brock/Cain segment has more than 9M views.
> 
> Brock is a much bigger draw than you imagine. Which is why Vince keeps going back to him.


yet, troll, look at the ratings now :lol The Great One's segment had the highest ratings of the entire show. Brock is shit compared to him :lol


----------



## Stevieg786

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Brock is a draw, not on the level of The Rock (no one is) but he can still draw


----------



## Balor fan

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Lyynch said:


> yet, troll, look at the ratings now :lol The Great One's segment had the highest ratings of the entire show. Brock is shit compared to him :lol


Look at you so upset at the truth. 300k people watched Rock more on TV. But 6 MILLION more watched Brock on YouTube. Social media is what counts these days. Try harder next time.


----------



## Blonde

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Balor fan said:


> Look at you so upset at the truth. 300k people watched Rock more on TV. But 6 MILLION more watched Brock on YouTube. Social media is what counts these days. Try harder next time.


But, troll, more people wanted to watch Cain and WWE spammed that video all over their social media to begin with. :lol @ you trying to argue that Brock is a bigger draw than the Great One.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



rbl85 said:


> Ouch
> 
> They lost more than 1M viewers and it was a draft


As I predicted.

I also predicted next week, it will drop again huge. I said in 2 weeks after the FOX debut, the ratings will drop 50% from that 'huge' number everybody saw week 1.

People only watched for the debut and some stayed for the draft.


Those war rooms :heston


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Wild Card Rule 2.0?


----------



## Balor fan

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Lyynch said:


> But, troll, more people wanted to watch Cain and WWE spammed that video all over their social media to begin with. :lol @ you trying to argue that Brock is a bigger draw than the Great One.


You see Mr. Cringe, Brock is a bigger draw within the WWE/MMA universe. The Rock is a big draw in Hollywood but that doesn't mean all his movie fans will tune in to watch him in WWE. Rock might be a beast in Hollywood but Brock is the beast in this universe.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Well Rock cut a 10 minute promo for $5M. Brock gets about the same, also for 10 minutes of work per year. So I´d say they are about equal.


----------



## Blonde

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Balor fan said:


> You see Mr. Cringe, Brock is a bigger draw within the WWE/MMA universe. The Rock is a big draw in Hollywood but that doesn't mean all his movie fans will tune in to watch him in WWE. Rock might be a beast in Hollywood but Brock is the beast in this universe.


No, creepy troll, Brock isn't a big draw anywhere. The Great One is a big draw in WWE and Hollywood. The only thing Brock draws is the steroid pharma business.


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Fearless Viper said:


> "WWE is dying" :brock4


There's still people trying - and failing - to defend this trash company? Bloody hell.


----------



## Clique

LMAO at anyone seriously comparing The Rock’s star power to Brock Lesnar who has little to no real star power in mainstream media. That’s the audience WWE is apparently targeting, right.

Brock looks like a legit world champion but he’s not putting eyeballs on TVs or butts in seats. This feud with Cain Velasquez is as weak as water. Nearly zero interest and I doubt WWE Network subscriptions will go up for their blood money match in Saudi Arabia. The ratings have gone down! 

Meanwhile, The Rock is filling movie theaters, arenas, and TV screens on a global scale. 

It’s an insult to The Great One to make such a baseless argument.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



DOTL said:


> People are watching alternatives. They're just scattered.
> 
> Anyway, to your second point, I will give you an example. I know life long wrestling fans who are completely burnt out with the concept because of years of being jerked around by WWE. These people, I am certain, wouldn't feel this way if WWE was actually exciting and fun to watch. They know there are alternatives, but can't be bothered to watch them because what I think is WWE's admittedly successful branding as being the only legitimate source of wrestling in town.
> 
> Just look at the way you worded the bold. You framed the issue as one for WWE and not for the industry as a whole. Why? Because WWE is so much associated with wrestling, its reputation becomes the sport's reputation.
> 
> McDonald's is big, but the hamburger is bigger; however, WWE is wrestling in the minds of most people. And that perception will take YEARS to change. Until then, when WWE makes a fool of itself, as it so often does, it makes a fool of the industry.
> 
> This is bad because WWE is no where near as good as wrestling can be.


People are watching alternatives (more now than ever) yet a draft might be a person's only exposure to this? 

I'm sorry but your friends just sound soft honestly. People are gassing AEW as I type this, talking about how they haven't felt this way about wrestling in years which is honestly dope. They still had a decrease in ratings and people talked about how there first 2 weeks were good, they'll have another decrease next week. This isn't even a shot at them as a decrease was expected (atleast from people with some common sense) but it's only so much you can do now. . 

It's a thread about a brand under the WWE in a reply about the WWE like of course that's how the reply was gonna go man lol. My point from the beginning has always been this isn't a WWE thing, AEW, TNA, NJPW, it's a wrestling isn't in anymore thing


----------



## Balor fan

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Lyynch said:


> No, creepy troll, Brock isn't a big draw anywhere. The Great One is a big draw in WWE and Hollywood. The only thing Brock draws is the steroid pharma business.


You are suck a dork lol. Anyways keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Balor fan

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Clique said:


> LMAO at anyone seriously comparing The Rock’s star power to Brock Lesnar who has little to no real star power in mainstream media. That’s the audience WWE is apparently targeting.
> 
> Brock looks like a legit world champion but he’s not putting eyeballs on TVs or butts in seats. This feud with Cain Velasquez is as weak as water. Nearly zero interest and I doubt WWE Network subscriptions will go up for their blood money match in Saudi Arabia. The ratings have gone down!
> 
> Meanwhile, The Rock is filling movie theaters, arenas, and TV screens on a global scale.
> 
> It’s an insult to The Great One to make such a baseless argument.


Let me ask you this. If Rock does a boxing match, is he going to sell more PPVs than Mayweather? No why because Floyd is the biggest draw there. 

Like I posted earlier Brock/ Cain segment has 9M views on Youtube. Rock/Becky has 3.4 million views. Why do people keep assuming that all of Rock's movie fans are interested in his WWE stuff?


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Balor fan said:


> Look at you so upset at the truth. 300k people watched Rock more on TV. But 6 MILLION more watched Brock on YouTube. Social media is what counts these days. Try harder next time.


LOL dont belive the fake WWE pay for view clicks the WWE does on their social media. WWE pays to get those views that hight. Its also pretty cheap to inflate youtubre and twitch likes with fake accounts.
Also youtube and twitter likes or views mean NOTHING if they are not buying the network to watch the WWE or switch over to watch them on Fox or USA which they are not.


----------



## Clique

Balor fan said:


> Clique said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO at anyone seriously comparing The Rock’s star power to Brock Lesnar who has little to no real star power in mainstream media. That’s the audience WWE is apparently targeting.
> 
> Brock looks like a legit world champion but he’s not putting eyeballs on TVs or butts in seats. This feud with Cain Velasquez is as weak as water. Nearly zero interest and I doubt WWE Network subscriptions will go up for their blood money match in Saudi Arabia. The ratings have gone down!
> 
> Meanwhile, The Rock is filling movie theaters, arenas, and TV screens on a global scale.
> 
> It’s an insult to The Great One to make such a baseless argument.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this. If Rock does a boxing match, is he going to sell more PPVs than Mayweather? No why because Floyd is the biggest draw there.
> 
> Like I posted earlier Brock/ Cain segment has 9M views on Youtube. Rock/Becky has 3.4 million views. Why do people keep assuming that all of Rock's movie fans are interested in his WWE stuff?
Click to expand...

Why are you comparing Rock to Maymeather? 
TV ratings and ticket sales clearly hold more weight than YouTube views. 

I want to see the WWE Network subscription numbers for Brock/Cain and what the draw on TV every week since this is suppose to be such a big money feud. 

I predict the numbers going lower, but it’s on then to draw interest. 

I thought it should go without stating The Rock’s appeal in Hollywood, wrestling and pop culture in general, but if you don’t know then you missed the boat.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

LOL at bringing the YT numbers. He only lacks the Sasha Banks avatar.


----------



## Blonde

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Balor fan said:


> You are suck a dork lol. Anyways keep telling yourself that.


Ew, piss off, geek.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Yikes, I figured it would drop, but it would be offset by the Draft which has historically been a big ratings mover. I guess that's what happens when you've conditioned the fans to think the split is a giant meme.


Here is the scarey thing for WWE to think about until next week.

What is this draft is a ratings moving for fox and these numbers are high because it was the draft? what if the numbers drop even lower next week because its not the draft


----------



## InexorableJourney

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

How to lose a million viewers without really trying.
-Vince McMahon


----------



## llj

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



birthday_massacre said:


> Here is the scarey thing for WWE to think about until next week.
> 
> What is this draft is a ratings moving for fox and these numbers are high because it was the draft? what if the numbers drop even lower next week because its not the draft


Absolutely, the draft probably is PROPPING UP the current numbers. I see a significant further drop in the coming weeks back to its core base, which is 2.3-2.4. 

They "should" still average more than they did on USA when they were doing 2.0s and 2.1s, but it won't really be that much more I bet.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

I just don't see this getting to 3 million and staying there consistently.


----------



## Balor fan

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Lyynch said:


> Ew, piss off, geek.


Move on dork. You got owned.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Those ratings declined almost as quickly as Bayleys inflatables. :bryanlol

The worst is yet to come. :heston


----------



## Blisstory

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Did anyone really think that SD or even AEW were going to continue to pull in huge numbers like they did their first weeks? Cmon, anyone with half the brain of Sid should know wrestling isnt that popular any more. Everything is going to come back down to reality in about a month and we're going to see what the numbers really look like.


----------



## Blonde

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Balor fan said:


> Move on dork. You got owned.


Get a life you obsessed geek. Now shoo, dog.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Ouch that's a comical drop off. They better walk Alexa like a dog, do Taker versus Sting or something, rekill Vince, something


----------



## Not Lying

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Ouch. They deserve it after last sunday's main event. "Lesnar is a draw" myth killed again :lmao


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Blisstory said:


> Did anyone really think that SD or even AEW were going to continue to pull in huge numbers like they did their first weeks? Cmon, anyone with half the brain of Sid should know wrestling isnt that popular any more. Everything is going to come back down to reality in about a month and we're going to see what the numbers really look like.


Nah SmackDown should do better given how many homes FOX is in.


----------



## Ace

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Holy fuck, The Rock is an insane draw.

And LMFAO at dropping a mill in a week.

They're going to be doing 2.2-2.3m in a few months time.


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



RapShepard said:


> Ouch that's a comical drop off. They better walk Alexa like a dog, do Taker versus Sting or something, rekill Vince, something


None of that will help. The only thing that would make the sinking ship slow down (not stop) is Rock coming back full time. _Maybeeeee_ Austin, too.

And since neither of those will ever happen, they're fudged.


----------



## SparrowPrime

Smackdown will probably drop and start to average around 2.3 to 2.5 weekly come December into 2020. Just simply because its Fox and the viewers.


----------



## Ace

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Things get worse, apparently DishTV got Fox back this week too :lmao


----------



## raymond1985

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Ace said:


> Holy fuck, The Rock is an insane draw.


One of the very greatest. Very few in the same league.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Besides the precipitous viewership drop,the 18-49 fell off a cliff from 1.4 to 1.0. That's a 28.6% drop in one week. This show could fall into the standard .7 demo that SDL drew regularly very soon.


----------



## shadows123

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Wonder how many didn't bother tuning in the moment they heard Seth and Roman are opening the show :lol ... the free fall has started and its just week 2... Expecting it to go back to the 2.0 or so mark where Smackdown was before.


----------



## Ace

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

1 fucking million :lmao

This company is a meme.

The chances are they never touch 3m again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Honestly the ill-conceived draft room segments and the pro sports commentators "analysis" were a big turn off for me. Mind numbingly, eye rollingly bad.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Honestly the ill-conceived draft room segments and the pro sports commentators "analysis" were a big turn off for me. Mind numbingly, eye rollingly bad.


They seemed like bad cut scenes from WWE2k career mode


----------



## Blisstory

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



RapShepard said:


> Nah SmackDown should do better given how many homes FOX is in.


There's likely a toaster in every home but Pop Tarts arent the best selling breakfast food. Not everyone is a wrestling fan.


----------



## Ace

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Brock (part time), Cain (most likely part time), Roman, Bray and Braun.

That's their main event scene.

The show is going to be cancelled.


----------



## Upstart474

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Although ratings were down still managed to win the 18-40 demographic for Friday night.

https://deadline.com/2019/10/wwe-sm...bloods-ratings-up-charmed-dynasty-1202758690/


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Too much exposure for "Mainstream" Steph.


----------



## Ace

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

"I wonder which one of the Fox executives in the war room is holding the receipt, requesting the 30 day refund policy."

:heston


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Ouch! This is a dream. Ha ha a million in a week! Fox will be regretting this!


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Ace said:


> Brock (part time), Cain (most likely part time), Roman, Bray and Braun.
> 
> That's their main event scene.
> 
> The show is going to be cancelled.


Its funny how Fox wanted it to be more sports orientated, yet all of the best wreslters are on Raw .

If Fox wanted SD to be the sports show it should have AJ, Bryan Owens, Joe, Cesaro, Ricochet, etc


----------



## Ace

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

"It's not a sprint it's a marathon lmao"

:heston


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

It is what it is at this point.


----------



## The XL 2

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

The Rock is much bigger than the WWE, so this isn't a surprise. Dude is the GOAT though for sure, still has this kind of drawing power after all this time, not even Austin and Hogan can pop a number like that.

Smackdown will be in the early 2 mils in a matter of weeks. Fox has to be thrilled.


----------



## DOTL

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> People are watching alternatives (more now than ever) yet a draft might be a person's only exposure to this?
> 
> I'm sorry but your friends just sound soft honestly. People are gassing AEW as I type this, talking about how they haven't felt this way about wrestling in years which is honestly dope. They still had a decrease in ratings and people talked about how there first 2 weeks were good, they'll have another decrease next week. This isn't even a shot at them as a decrease was expected (atleast from people with some common sense) but it's only so much you can do now. .
> 
> It's a thread about a brand under the WWE in a reply about the WWE like of course that's how the reply was gonna go man lol. My point from the beginning has always been this isn't a WWE thing, AEW, TNA, NJPW, it's a wrestling isn't in anymore thing


The person I'm talking about is more of a life long fan and still doesn't put much of an effort to watch other brands. And it makes sense. You have to learn a new card and reinvest into these storylines. It takes time to care, which should be obvious considering that most of the booker's job is to *get people to care*. Do you think this is to his being "soft" or, more than likely, the typical reality of human nature wrestling fandom? Now imagine if you're a casual, who, by definition, puts even less effort into choosing a brand.


AEW dropped because, A) It was a premier and B) There was nowhere near enough character work to justify people's return. But even that ignores one reality. AEW didn't even start with anywhere near as much of a audience as you'd expect if what you say is true. If AEW had all the hype in the world, but declined the second week because of a lack of interesting the industry, why weren't its initial numbers even higher?

Can you honestly say AEW has as big of a casual audience as is possible? WWE, as sucky as it is, still does over 2.3m. What's inherent about the WWE audience makes this unattainable for other companies?

The brand. That's what. AEW, as good as it is, is still a new brand. Until this changes, the WWE will remain the biggest draw. And when the most powerful brand is notoriously bad in quality, it will look like the ceiling is low, even when it very well might not be.

To sum this all up. AEW's decline has nothing to do with "wrestling is dying." It has to do with a new brand trying to grow in an industry that is depressed by the terrible market leader. 

And to my point about the focus on WWE as oppose to the industry as a whole; well the context of my comment had nothing to do with what WWE felt about all this, as that, overall, isn't super important to the point.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Oh well, it is what it is. No big deal. Draft is hard to book a show around. Y'all saying it will be cancelled know nothing about business. SmackDown was amazing the first week and ok this week. It'll be fine. Has the better roster so far too.


----------



## Chan Hung

Does anybody know how many more households fox is in because losing 1 million viewers is definitely pretty big of a deal however I don't think there's no need to panic yet but again a million viewers lost is not good


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

well im not surprised, they completely went overboard on the first show including as many people as possible to get a big rating. it was inevitable that theyd run out of steam.

but to put it bluntly: a million people saw that SD! was on, thought "hmm I saw that last week! .... it sucked. i'm not watching again". that is really a bad sign.


----------



## TheFiend666

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

AEW loses a big amount of viewers and its no big deal 

Smackdown does it.....And Fox is going to cancel....LMFAO 

The hate some of you got for WWE is weird


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



TheFiend666 said:


> AEW loses a big amount of viewers and its no big deal
> 
> Smackdown does it.....And Fox is going to cancel....LMFAO
> 
> The hate some of you got for WWE is weird


Fox is NOTORIOUS for cancelling shows that do double what SmackDown does. TNT is not trying to get 2 million viewers, they're just happy with the million or so people that non WWE wrestling draws.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Ace said:


> "It's not a sprint it's a marathon lmao"
> 
> :heston


That quote is literally fucking hilarious considering they've been sprinting and blowing their load on the shows the past week. 

They literally sprinted and did a rush job to get NXT on TV, they sprinted a take over quality show with limited commercials to undermine AEW, and they sprinted out The Rock, a Lesnar title match and the Owens/Shane blow off in a ladder match on the Smackdown premiere.

Shit that is absolutely not sustainable, but yeah, it's not a sprint.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

They may as well just go full blown Attitude Era again, doing edgy shit for ratings is at least more sustainable and affordable than having to bring in a bunch of old part timers, celebrities and athletes from other sports every episode.


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



TheFiend666 said:


> AEW loses a big amount of viewers and its no big deal
> 
> Smackdown does it.....And Fox is going to cancel....LMFAO
> 
> *The hate some of you got for WWE is weird*


Fuck outta here with this shit.

This is a company that blatantly calls us dumb fucks, and played a huge part in killing wrestling with asinine decision making; most of which were just to spite the fans for liking something they didn't.

You may be happy to sit there and be labelled a gullible idiot for liking wrestling by the company itself, but there's some of us who don't put up with that shit, and the millions of viewers that have left over the years reflect that.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Honestly the ill-conceived draft room segments and the pro sports commentators "analysis" were a big turn off for me. Mind numbingly, eye rollingly bad.


Yeah, I hated that too. I didn't care about any of these Fox "personalities" and them rambling on about football drafts or whatever. I don't think we even get Fox in any form in my country so why would I care about what these people think?

I REALLY hope that kind of stuff is cut from future shows cos it's gonna be a bad time if it continues...


----------



## Zapato

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

I’d just take it as them experimenting how to integrate that stuff Fox wants before they shift it all to their Backstage show, whenever that starts. With Fox seemingly getting so involved while ultra-cheesy, I take it as a good sign they want to push this rather than instantly cancel. But we’ll see.


----------



## Mifune Jackson

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Time to put the belt back on Brock- oh, wait.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Honestly the ill-conceived draft room segments and the pro sports commentators "analysis" were a big turn off for me. Mind numbingly, eye rollingly bad.


That one guy watching a peacock video on his monitor while pretending to work.


----------



## Bennu

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

I'm not surprised, the debut episode on a big network would get a lot of views before the drop off in the following week plus The Rock was on the first FOX Smackdown as advertised, which no doubt got a lot of people.


----------



## Ace

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Mifune Jackson said:


> Time to put the belt back on Brock- oh, wait.


 If Kofi had won, that drop would have been closer to 1.5m.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

I am happy to know I was one of those that helped contribute to that fall in ratings. Kofi being champion made me tune in, Brock being champion made me tune out. No need to watch Smackdown. 

I couldn't even care about the draft and I used to love draft shows of WWE back in the day. Just don;t care anymore. I'm sticking with AEW and NxT I'm afraid.


----------



## IronMan8

Vince Russo has been calling for that exact Bayley heel turn for over a year. We know he’s met with Fox executives about consulting. 

If the ratings continue to decline, maybe he’s back full time?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

They should be happy with this. 

Can’t expect the rating to be similar to the first week. 

If they work hard, they could draw back some of those people.


----------



## Randy Lahey

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

I'd expect Fox to cancel Smackdown once Smackdown gets down to 2-2.25 mils every week.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Turns out the final rating is slightly lower than what we thought. The following is from wrestling inc. https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2019/10/wwe-smackdown-viewership-update-660750/



> *The final numbers are in for Friday's WWE Draft edition of SmackDown and the show drew an average of 2.877 million viewers, according to Showbuzz Daily.
> 
> The early overnight numbers released on Saturday had the show averaging 2.899 million viewers across both hours - 2.925 million in the first hour and 2.872 million viewers in the second hour. The new numbers have the show doing an average of 2.877 million viewers, down from the overnight estimate of 2.899 million viewers.
> 
> SmackDown drew a 0.7 rating in the 18-34 demographic, a 1.0 rating in the coveted 18-49 demo, and a 1.1 rating in the 25-45 demographic. SmackDown topped the night on network TV in the 18-49 demographic. Hawaii Five-O was next with a 0.7 rating.
> 
> Friday's viewership is down from last week's 3.888 million viewers for the FOX premiere, which was also the 20th anniversary special. The FOX premiere drew a 1.0 rating in the 18-34 demo, a 1.4 rating in the 18-49 demographic, and a 1.6 rating in the 25-54 demo.*


Like where this trend is headed. :bjpenn


----------



## RubberbandGoat

It’ll just get worse. A million people decided they didn’t care enough to come back


----------



## Not Lying

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

the fact those 2 numbers from last week are so close to each-other means Brock makes no difference whatever hour he's in.


----------



## InexorableJourney

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

(Barely) interestingly WWE's youtube subscriber total has risen from 40 million in February to 56 million today.

It seems as though viewers are increasingly willing to watch a 3 minute highlight, rather than stomach the 2 hour slog.


----------



## Not Lying

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



InexorableJourney said:


> (Barely) interestingly WWE's youtube subscriber total has risen from 40 million in February to 56 million today.
> 
> It seems as though viewers are increasingly willing to watch a 3 minute highlight, rather than stomach the 2 hour slog.


I have noticed recently the 50m+ figure. I didn't realize it was recent that they reached it, I assumed they had a lot as a couple of their videos have over 75m views.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

I will be overly optimistic and hope that Smackdown drops to 2.5 million tomorrow. That's most likely way too steep of a decline, but the comedic value would be huge. :bryanlol


----------



## Mongstyle

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



InexorableJourney said:


> (Barely) interestingly WWE's youtube subscriber total has risen from 40 million in February to 56 million today.
> 
> It seems as though viewers are increasingly willing to watch a 3 minute highlight, rather than stomach the 2 hour slog.


A lot of the younger audience likely watch it this way. I have kids in my family who will never watch the show, but watch the clips on YouTube. It's just a generational change. They ain't sitting through a 2 or 3 hour show. It's not happening.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Smackdown is on FS 1 next week which means it will be on a lesser channel and against the World Series. Def. gonna be a series low for Friday Night Smackdown. :bryanlol


----------



## InexorableJourney

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Surely Smackdown can't lose another million viewers this week

..or could it?

:hmmm


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

It wasn't good or bad for me. It was just a standard, decent, little Smackdown. This was the sort of thing that if it was on USA would have done 2 million, give or take. FOX is a big deal, but it ain't THAT big of a deal. Maybe being on FOX is worth another half a million viewers or something.

I'll say 2.6 million.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

2.5 million tops. 1.5 million lost since the launch. Would be so awesome


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

i predict 2.65mil


----------



## Fearless Viper

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

2.5M


----------



## Fearless Viper

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

2.5M


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

2.7m imo.

Next week though...


----------



## Not Lying

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

2.5m.

3 bad shows in a row. Where is the excitement, where is the hook for the next week, lifeless and boring, I am having 2017 SD vibes.


----------



## Seafort

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

2.3M


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*










*H1: 2.390M [12th]
H2: 2.493M [10th]

2H: 2.442M

H2 | H1: [ + 0.103M | + 4.31% ]*










*W-W:
2.442M | 2.899M [ - 0.457M | - 15.76% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.442M | 2.279M [ + 0.163M | + 7.15% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.442M | 2.545M [ - 0.103M | - 4.05% ]*


----------



## llj

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

AHHHHHHHH!! LMAOOOOOOOO

That's even lower than I thought! My god, they'll be back to lower than RAW again in a few weeks at this rate LOL


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Wonder if the bleeding doesn't stop until after it's below Raw again? A million drop between weeks 1 and 2, and then what is it? 400k drop between weeks 2 and 3? Was there something else on that would've caused such a massive drop or is this just people continuing to tune out? I haven't watched SD the last couple of weeks, but wouldn't surprise me if it's been the quality of the shows that are turning people away.


----------



## Chris90

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*










Who's getting fired this week?


----------



## llj

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Chris90 said:


> Who's getting fired this week?


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Ouch. 

I see viewership increased after Bryan was announced for the main event. 

Push him as top face or this ship gonna sink.


----------



## InexorableJourney

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Just a half a million drop then, I bet WWE's relief is palpable.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



InexorableJourney said:


> Just a half a million drop then, I bet WWE's relief is palpable.


Doing 2.4 million for the first hour and you think they're relieved? They just fired a guy for 2.9 million. 

Next week they are on FS1 directly competing against a World Series game on FOX. They're fucked. 










Wrestling is so hosed in America.


----------



## Dr. Jones

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> Wonder if the bleeding doesn't stop until after it's below Raw again? A million drop between weeks 1 and 2, and then what is it? 400k drop between weeks 2 and 3? *Was there something else on that would've caused such a massive drop or is this just people continuing to tune out?* I haven't watched SD the last couple of weeks, but wouldn't surprise me if it's been the quality of the shows that are turning people away.


Elimination game for the Yankees in the ALCS. Yankees are always going to bring eye balls. People watched just as much if, not more, to watch them potentially be eliminated at home than to watch them win.

Regardless, Smackdown is still screwed. They 100% failed to produce an A+ MONEY angle the first couple weeks to hook viewers into continuing to watch. Once baseball is over, they aren't just going to inevitably turn to Smackdown because there's nothing else on. The numbers aren't just going to massively rebound out of nowhere. 

They had all these months to come up with something, ANYTHING, to get people to stick around. And the best they could come up with was an ex MMA guy and a boxer? 

ABSOLUTE FAILURE


----------



## rbl85

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> Ouch.
> 
> I see viewership increased after Bryan was announced for the main event.
> 
> Push him as top face or this ship gonna sink.


When Smackdown was on USA we didn't know the ratings for each hour so maybe the 2nd hour being higher than the first hour is normal.


----------



## llj

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Wrestling in America is DEAD!!!!

Move the WWE to Japan and push Nakamura as the Ace, it's over folks


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

They're in Raw territory in just 3 weeks....on NETWORK television.

:trips8

:buried


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Chris90 said:


> Who's getting fired this week?


I heard the guy, who negotiated the deal for FOX is getting raped in a casket by HHH next week. :serious:


----------



## Blonde

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*


----------



## ClintDagger

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Disastrous. But not surprising.


----------



## Chris90

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



ElTerrible said:


> I heard the guy, who negotiated the deal for FOX is getting raped in a casket by HHH next week. :serious:


FOX calling Katie Vick as we speak


----------



## Seafort

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Seafort said:


> 2.3M


Pretty darn close!


----------



## drougfree

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

1.5million drop in 2 weeks :lol


----------



## BRITLAND

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

I remember reading a while back that FOX executives were hoping Smackdown would be averaging 3.5 million or something along those lines.....


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Can we have Last Man Standing back? :bosque

Wrestling in America is dead for three reasons:

1. Lack of creative storylines that are plot driven week-to-week
2. We have wrestlers instead of characters
3. The workrate era doesn't draw


----------



## Seafort

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Honestly, what about Smackdown on FOX makes it any more compelling than Smackdown on USA four weeks ago? If USA could not achieve 3M viewers per week for this show - let alone 4M - why should we automatically assume that a move to FOX will net anything more than the 1.7 - 1.9M that Smackdown consistently drew. All that we are seeing is a reversion to the mean.


----------



## Swindle

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Well, I didn't watch this week... but when you cut through the BS, Brock as a part time champ, Reigns as your top babyface, isn't this just the same deal that was a flop on RAW for what seems like forever anyway? If it didn't work then, why would it work now?


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



BRITLAND said:


> I remember reading a while back that FOX executives were hoping Smackdown would be averaging 3.5 million or something along those lines.....


The FOX execs who hooked this deal up with that expectation are buffoons. I hear the new head of FOX didn't have Smackdown as his idea. Smackdown and those execs are in the hot seat.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Swindle said:


> Well, I didn't watch this week... but when you cut through the BS, Brock as a part time champ, Reigns as your top babyface, isn't this just the same deal that was a flop on RAW for what seems like forever anyway? If it didn't work then, why would it work now?


BOOM. Smackdown right now is a repeat of 2017-2018 Raw. It didn't draw then, and it's drawing even worse now.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

FS1 soon enough.


----------



## llj

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Killmonger said:


> FS1 soon enough.


And a few months after that, FS2


----------



## Chan Hung

Well they're gonna have to do
Flair vs Hogan at Mania at this point with the Rock as referee!!!!
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/wh9boJm.png" border="0" alt="" title="Cole" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## Seafort

The Boy Wonder said:


> Can we have Last Man Standing back? <img src="https://i.imgur.com/XaBIxNS.png" border="0" alt="" title="bosque" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Wrestling in America is dead for three reasons:
> 
> 1. Lack of creative storylines that are plot driven week-to-week
> 2. We have wrestlers instead of characters
> 3. The workrate era doesn't draw


To me, wrestling now was epitomized by that Imperium tag match on NXT last Wed where you had three bald guys with black trunks wrestling. All work rate, all on a black mat, and no distinguishing characteristics whatsoever.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Seafort said:


> To me, wrestling now was epitomized by that Imperium tag match on NXT last Wed where you had three bald guys with black trunks wrestling. All work rate, all on a black mat, and no distinguishing characteristics whatsoever.


Vince is pushing the workrate era while trying to be main stream.


----------



## Seafort

llj said:


> Killmonger said:
> 
> 
> 
> FS1 soon enough.
> 
> 
> 
> And a few months after that, FS2
Click to expand...

And eventually, the Matlock Network


----------



## llj

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

I actually don't consider this the workrate era, I consider the Bret-Shawn era to be the workrate era.

While guys these days are more athletic than ever, I can count on one hand (or less!) the number of matches in 2019 that blew me away. Whereas at least in the mid 90s I could count on at least 3-4 Bret or Shawn matches a year that I considered to be automatic MOTY candidates.

That's the problem with the WWE really. They don't have interesting characters. They don't have interesting storylines. And the matches rarely rise above "decent" either. Their top guys today still aren't anywhere close to Bret or Shawn in the ring, or they aren't allowed to be.

So, it's tough to figure out what audience is actually being satisfied.


----------



## BRITLAND

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



llj said:


> And a few months after that, FS2


Is there an FS3?

This reminds me in the UK were RAW aired live on Sky Sports 1 and often repeated on Sky Sports 1/2. Then moved to Sky Sports 3 and for the past few years was on Sky Sports 5 until they rebranded the channels to Sky Sports Football, Action etc.


----------



## The XL 2

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Wrestling is totally dead in America. You can blame Vince McMahon, Jamie Kellner, Vince Russo, and Dave Meltzer for killing the business over the last 18 years. Russo killed a dying WCW, Kellner didn't want WCW on TNT or TBS, Meltzer for brainwashing the masses on what good wrestling or what a good worker is, and McMahon for writing awful shows for years and hiring and pushing some of the worst talent in the history of American pro wrestling during these last few years.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Another alarming issue is the live attendance for these RAW and SD shows. This past week on RAW it was a draft special in Denver and the entire top section was tarped off. I saw tarped off sections last night. Seemingly all through the RTWM this year on RAW it was the same story.


----------



## Seafort

The XL 2 said:


> Wrestling is totally dead in America. You can blame Vince McMahon, Jamie Kellner, Vince Russo, and Dave Meltzer for killing the business over the last 18 years. Russo killed a dying WCW, Kellner didn't want WCW on TNT or TBS, Meltzer for brainwashing the masses on what good wrestling or what a good worker is, and McMahon for writing awful shows for years and hiring and pushing some of the worst talent in the history of American pro wrestling during these last few years.


Good points, although there is some dispute on Kellner’s culpability


----------



## The XL 2

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



llj said:


> I actually don't consider this the workrate era, I consider the Bret-Shawn era to be the workrate era.
> 
> While guys these days are more athletic than ever, I can count on one hand (or less!) the number of matches in 2019 that blew me away. Whereas at least in the mid 90s I could count on at least 3-4 Bret or Shawn matches a year that I considered to be automatic MOTY candidates.
> 
> That's the problem with the WWE really. They don't have interesting characters. They don't have interesting storylines. And the matches rarely rise above "decent" either. Their top guys today still aren't anywhere close to Bret or Shawn in the ring, or they aren't allowed to be.
> 
> So, it's tough to figure out what audience is actually being satisfied.


It's not even the workrate era, you're right. Most of these guys are shitty workers, doing high spots nonstop doesn't make you a great worker, regardless of whatever bullshit Dave Meltzer and the smarks say. It's the choreographed gymnastics era.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Didn't watch but not surprised to see Smackdown hit another downfall in the ratings.

The show is just boring and lifeless, same shit but just on a different channel.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



JonnyAceLaryngitis said:


> *H1: 2.390M [12th]
> H2: 2.493M [10th]
> 
> 2H: 2.442M
> *


*








*


----------



## Chan Hung

FS1 will take SD eventually. WWE killed a lot of wrestling fans. Congrats WWE :clap


----------



## Chan Hung

Showstopper said:


> They're in Raw territory in just 3 weeks....on NETWORK television.
> 
> <img src="https://i.imgur.com/nTrOrcN.png" border="0" alt="" title="Trips" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/eP1D4.png" border="0" alt="" title="buried" class="inlineimg" />


The ratings for ALL wrestling is dropping. But WWE is tanking faster.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Chan Hung said:


> The ratings for ALL wrestling is dropping. But WWE is tanking faster.


Yep. No bueno for pro wrestling. It's just getting less and less cool this past decade. And it seems like it's only going to get worse and worse as time goes on. I'm glad I don't make my living in the wrestling business.


----------



## Ace

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Lmfao.

That number will only drop.


----------



## matta5580

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

It’s almost as if the show is corny, bland, and boring or something. I know a company like Fox can afford mistakes here and there but I imagine it’s not going to take long for them to regret this one.


----------



## Chan Hung

BRITLAND said:


> I remember reading a while back that FOX executives were hoping Smackdown would be averaging 3.5 million or something along those lines.....


Yep.and WWE was saying 3.0 million a week was the minimum they were predicting according to Wade Keller and sadly already they are about a 2.4 rating
<img src="https://i.imgur.com/5QlRq1R.png" border="0" alt="" title="mj2" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

I see my 2.6 was overly optimistic. :heston 

Time to fire Brother Love. unkout


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

They should fire Eric Bischoff!

Oh, wait..

Bischoff has to have the biggest shit-eating grin on his face today. Good for him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Just remember it's on FS1 next week and against the World Series. It's going to drop again. :banderas


----------



## Ace

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

So is Raw still the A show?

It appears like they've blown their chance on attracting new fans on Fox.

It'll be interesting to see what Raw does outside Football.


----------



## raymond1985

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



The XL 2 said:


> Wrestling is totally dead in America. You can blame Vince McMahon, Jamie Kellner, Vince Russo, and Dave Meltzer for killing the business over the last 18 years. Russo killed a dying WCW, Kellner didn't want WCW on TNT or TBS, Meltzer for brainwashing the masses on what good wrestling or what a good worker is, and McMahon for writing awful shows for years and hiring and pushing some of the worst talent in the history of American pro wrestling during these last few years.


This.

They haven't created a decent draw from their main roster since Cena started to cool off in the early 2000s. Punk, Bryan, and Reigns all failed to replace Cena. Rollins is currently doing even worse. Who will they try with next? Gargano? Ricochet? Please. Even the best creative mind couldn't turn them into draws. Let alone the creative they have today. 

They have been relying on part-timers and celebrities for years to pop an easy number. But they can't do that for them every week. 

The TV and Saudi money are saving their behinds.


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



raymond1985 said:


> This.
> 
> They haven't created a decent draw from their main roster since Cena started to cool off in the early 2000s. Punk, Bryan, and Reigns all failed to replace Cena. Rollins is currently doing even worse. Who will they try with next? Gargano? Ricochet? Please. Even the best creative mind couldn't turn them into draws. Let alone the creative they have today.
> 
> They have been relying on part-timers and celebrities for years to pop an easy number. But they can't do that for them every week.
> 
> The TV and Saudi money are saving their behinds.


I don't think Punk and Bryan really failed. Punk wasn't getting the booking that a top guy should get and he was also a heel during his long title run.Bryan didn't have a chance at a run as the top guy because he got hurt.


----------



## kuja killer

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Question - i know this doesnt really matter at all but... just how much time was smackdown even on for seriously last night if you "dont" include all the commercial breaks ??

I swear to god i was so freaking bothered and annoyed that it constantly keeps going to commericial every 4 minutes... tops. It feels like there's much more commericial break periods than on USA channel, or TNT for AEW even.

Think that maybe also drops viewership, a little bit ??


----------



## Chan Hung

Showstopper said:


> They should fire Eric Bischoff!
> 
> Oh, wait..
> 
> Bischoff has to have the biggest shit-eating grin on his face today. Good for him.


Eric is laughing now
:heston


----------



## Mifune Jackson

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



The XL 2 said:


> Wrestling is totally dead in America. You can blame Vince McMahon, Jamie Kellner, Vince Russo, and Dave Meltzer for killing the business over the last 18 years. Russo killed a dying WCW, Kellner didn't want WCW on TNT or TBS, Meltzer for brainwashing the masses on what good wrestling or what a good worker is, and McMahon for writing awful shows for years and hiring and pushing some of the worst talent in the history of American pro wrestling during these last few years.


Bischoff's name belongs there. The only reason Russo even wound up working for WCW in the first place was because Bischoff tanked every good thing WCW had going for it. He was very deservedly fired in September 1999, with Russo being brought in within a month.

Russo, well, he deepened the wound, but the wound was already there. WCW lost its fanbase in late '98 and was not in a position to ever get them back.

And Kellner did the intelligent thing, given WCW's decline. I don't blame him one bit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Chan Hung said:


> Eric is laughing now
> :heston


Absolutely. If Raw eventually is out-drawing SD...

:ha

The fact that we're approaching that only 3 weeks into SD on FOX, even with Raw going head to head with the NFL right now.

:trips8

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Showstopper said:


> Yep. No bueno for pro wrestling. It's just getting less and less cool this past decade. And it seems like it's only going to get worse and worse as time goes on. I'm glad I don't make my living in the wrestling business.


There's more money in Wrestling now than there ever has been, and TV providers are going to want live content they can air, even with diminishing viewership. Popularity is down, but Wrestling as a business is healthier than it's ever been.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> There's more money in Wrestling now than there ever has been, and TV providers are going to want live content they can air, even with diminishing viewership. Popularity is down, but Wrestling as a business is healthier than it's ever been.


WWE is living off their TV contract and Saudi Arabia. Their TV ratings keep going down and down. When these TV deals are up in 4 years from now and they are in the one millions, or God forbid even worse, we'll see what happens. Ratings and attendance are in the shitter. No one is hot. The only thing keeping them afloat is TV and SA. They better hold onto dear life to them. And when they do expire, well, we'll see.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Wrestling outside of WWE is thriving. 

It's WWE that's dying.


----------



## The XL 2

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Mifune Jackson said:


> Bischoff's name belongs there. The only reason Russo even wound up working for WCW in the first place was because Bischoff tanked every good thing WCW had going for it. He was very deservedly fired in September 1999, with Russo being brought in within a month.
> 
> Russo, well, he deepened the wound, but the wound was already there. WCW lost its fanbase in late '98 and was not in a position to ever get them back.
> 
> And Kellner did the intelligent thing, given WCW's decline. I don't blame him one bit.


It's hard to blame Bischoff when you consider what was working against him. The corporate structure of Turner, he was in charge of WCW, but really, he was a middling executive in that nightmare of bureaucracy. He had all these guys with these crazy contracts, it was probably a nightmare to do business with all of those stars and egos. And obviously the mergers only made it 1000 times worse. And while he made mistakes and WCW obviously lost their grip as number 1 promotion by 1999, if either Bischoff stays on top or even if Sullivan or Nash was lead of creative, they probably stabilize where they were. Russo's insane booking killed off a lot of core supporters, and he completely destroyed their house show and PPV business, which led to them losing even more money. If WCW stabilized at around the mid 3s in ratings and didn't butcher their PPV and house show business, nor scare of many diehard supporters, they'd probably not have gone under, and once WWE cooled off after Austin and Rock left, they'd have been right back in the hunt in the battle for lead promotion. Russo did so much retarded shit that it's insane, he was 1000000X worse than he was with WWF, probably because he didn't have a filter like McMahon or the rest of creative to help him.

And say what you want about Bischoff, this whole thing doesn't get rolling without him, getting Hogan, going head to head with Raw, putting a green Goldberg on TV and protecting him for long enough to become a megastar, building Sting vs Hogan for over a year, etc, all were either Erics ideas or ideas approved by Eric.


----------



## Frost99

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

A MUCH more appropriate song for SDL moving forward............







With all due respect, Fox should cancel the 2019 version of SDL, and ask to play reruns from 99 onwards. Have the E add the Fox logo and new sponsors MAYBE attracting new fans who DON'T have the network and letting the old ones swim in that nostalgia. Heck who knows it my just may inspire creativity, NAH who I'm I kidding. But in all honesty for awhile TV Land in the states were doing AWESOME numbers all with reruns, couldn't Fox try that with SDL?


----------



## The XL 2

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Wrestling outside of WWE is thriving.
> 
> It's WWE that's dying.


Thriving? AEW is a decent alternative, but popularity wise probably isn't at peak TNA or peak ECW level. They do great in terms of live attendance shows, but they had a lot of hype and haven't been around that long, once they're established that will go down. Peak TNA beat them badly in viewership, and while they didn't do as well in terms of PPV buys, they also ran them more frequently, let's see if AEW can sustain 100K or so PPV buys once they run more frequent PPVs. ECW at their peak did as well as they do on PPV, and they drew better numbers on TNN than AEW does on TNT. AEW has a long way to go, they better hope they don't drop under 1 million viewers. MLW, Impact, NWA, regardless whether you feel their shows are good or bad, they're irrelevant with basically no audience. I wouldn't really call that thriving, pro wrestling overall is as small and insignificant as it's ever been.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Meltzer's take:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185615921232019456


----------



## Erramayhem89

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

There's just nothing good about wrestling these days. The last good years were 2006-2007 but it has been god awful ever since. Wrestling has never been cool or popular outside of the attitude era either. Vince can't do the storylines he used to do to make it interesting these days because people will just complain online about it and get offended. WWE will die in 10 years and they will probably invest in the XFL.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Lost 1.5 million. Holy shit! Who gets fired now? Fox has to be regretting It


----------



## Ace

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Meltzer's take:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185615921232019456


 When Fox signed a deal with WWE, SD was doing 2.5-2.6m viewers and was increasing year on year, the last year or two they have been falling and they're doing worse numbers on Fox which has more potential viewers than USA.

They're fucked, they bought at the wrong time and thought they thought the YOY growth would continue and they would be able to get a substantial increase from being on their network, they were wrong.

They'll be doing close to USA numbers in a months time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Ace said:


> When Fox signed a deal with WWE, SD was doing 2.5-2.6m viewers and was increasing year on year, the last year or two they have been falling and they're doing worse numbers on Fox which has more potential viewers than USA.
> 
> They're fucked, they bought at the wrong time and thought they thought the YOY growth would continue and they would be able to get a substantial increase from being on their network, they were wrong.
> 
> They'll be doing close to USA numbers in a months time.


You see, that's the problem and one that should have been abundantly clear. True they are available in more households but it's still the same old, same old. Nothing has been done to create new interest. Being on a Friday night won't do them any favors either with their stale hackneyed product.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

They put out an awful product last night. That was their solution to the ratings decline. Unreal! Vince took their money and gave them scrappy product that they refuse to make better! Wow


----------



## shadows123

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

WEll Except for the change from USA to Fox, what has really changed ? Same old uninteresting guys at the top (Roman, Brock), Same poor booking ..SO why did FOX expect their ratings to be anything otherwise is beyond me ..


----------



## Chan Hung

The fact that SD on Fox NOW is doing a bit better than SD on USA is not going to fit well with exec's. Fox is in more homes so someone will be getting axed soon.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Chan Hung said:


> The fact that SD on Fox NOW is doing a bit better than SD on USA is not going to fit well with exec's. Fox is in more homes so someone will be getting axed soon.


They already axed Bischoff. Who's next? Prichard. He's a Vince guy. He was fired in 2008; but that was because he was a high, cracked-out mess who brought a gun to the arena. Outside of him doing something like that again, he's not getting fired. So, who can they possibly fire next?

It's becoming more and more apparent, it doesn't matter who they fire. Vince is the root cause here. He's absolute poison to everything and everyone around him.


----------



## llj

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Chan Hung said:


> The fact that SD on Fox NOW is doing a bit better than SD on USA is not going to fit well with exec's. Fox is in more homes so someone will be getting axed soon.


It may not even be a "bit better" than SD on USA in a few weeks time. Keep in mind this is actually still supposed to be the honeymoon period! Ratings were expected to be SIGNIFICANTLY higher for at least the first month of Smackdown on Fox, and merely 3 weeks later they're already looking at those old numbers they used to do.

I gotta be honest. As cynical as I am, I expected Smackdown to average 3.0s for the first 2-3 months before settling into 2.5s after 5-6 months. 

These numbers are shockingly bad.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Was Brock or Cain on the show this week?


----------



## elo

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

FOX was doing 5-6 million views in this slot last year, the audience has quickly moved on from Smackdown - show is dead in its current format and we know Vince isn't going to change it so expect the slow bleed out to continue.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



elo said:


> *FOX was doing 5-6 million views in this slot last year*, the audience has quickly moved on from Smackdown - show is dead in its current format and we know Vince isn't going to change it so expect the slow bleed out to continue.


damn, off of what?


----------



## Ace

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> damn, off of what?


 Last man standing I think.


----------



## Mifune Jackson

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

I'm guessing Fox tries moving it to a different night first, then a different network (if they were even smart enough to sign a deal that allows them to do that).

Things like this don't happen without a TON of research, so I wonder what Fox sees that we don't, aside from synergy with Fox Sports 1 and the ability to do promotional tie-ins, but what are those worth if no one's watching these shows?

On top of that, they've fired just about every "reunion" missile they can aside from having The Rock on every week, which can't happen.

Following the ratings is so much more entertaining than the actual show.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Just proves that Vince only cares about short term. Get the money now as opposed to keeping the company healthy long term


----------



## Chrome

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Ace said:


> Last man standing I think.


Which is basically just a Home Improvement knockoff. Fox paying a billion for Smackdown to get roughly less than half of what that show was doing, Fox got bamboozled. :mj4


----------



## virus21

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Chrome said:


> Which is basically just a Home Improvement knockoff. Fox paying a billion for Smackdown to get roughly less than half of what that show was doing, Fox got bamboozled. :mj4


To be fair, this is the same network that won't let the Simpsons and Family Guy die.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Im guessing under 2 mill next week since its being bumped off fox for baseball.

And the following week will be interesting to see if the fans even come back.


----------



## .MCH

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

How much longer until shareholders force Vince out?


----------



## MetalKiwi

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

It'll be interesting if AEW beat the ratings on FS1 and NXT in the same week.


----------



## BrahmaBull247

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



elo said:


> FOX was doing 5-6 million views in this slot last year, the audience has quickly moved on from Smackdown - show is dead in its current format and we know Vince isn't going to change it so expect the slow bleed out to continue.


Yeah I’ve already lost interest


----------



## Robbyfude

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Jesus i was actually expecting them to never drop below 3.0 on Fox, but god damn they are gonna reach the same ratings they had on fucking USA network


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



SPCDRI said:


> Doing 2.4 million for the first hour and you think they're relieved? They just fired a guy for 2.9 million.
> 
> Next week they are on FS1 directly competing against a World Series game on FOX. They're fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrestling is so hosed in America.


Just wait until that 5 in the mens 18-49 demo drops. Then shit will really hit the fan at FOX. A few other shows on there are not to far behind. Imagine SD losing and fox being 3rd in all aspects. ouchhh.

may as well replay old cops episodes.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

That's why Vince is bringing in the big guns from Raw


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



.MCH said:


> How much longer until shareholders force Vince out?


They can't. 

They don't have the votes.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

This is awesome though. But Vince has lost his mind


----------



## Seafort

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Simple question. Is FOX locked into the $500M deal, or can they cancel it if ratings reach a certain threshold?

If the latter, it might make financial sense for WWE to bump up Lesnar's deal and get him to appear weekly, even if the cost is $40M a year.


----------



## Zappers

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



.MCH said:


> How much longer until shareholders force Vince out?


Why?, we made tons of money with WWE.


----------



## BrahmaBull247

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Pushing a crappy card draws terrible ratings, you don’t say? Maybe stop promoting idiots like the New Day and putting on trash 4v4 matches and you might get viewers. This show is worse now than ever


----------



## Mifune Jackson

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Seafort said:


> Simple question. Is FOX locked into the $500M deal, or can they cancel it if ratings reach a certain threshold?
> 
> If the latter, it might make financial sense for WWE to bump up Lesnar's deal and get him to appear weekly, even if the cost is $40M a year.


That won't work. Lensar is a special attraction. If he's on every single week, he loses any sense of being "special."

Even then, while Lesnar has proven himself to be a draw in the past, it's debatable as to how much of an effect he has. SD was a big premiere, had The Rock, they built to a world title main event (which Lesnar certainly added drawing power to), and no hour got above 4 million.

They need a major quality shift overall, not to just put their big names on the show.


----------



## ClintDagger

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Meltzer's take:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1185615921232019456


I don’t buy for a second that Fox still thinks this is a winner. Does anybody really think if Fox could have a mulligan on this that they wouldn't do things differently? Meaning either Fox would have offered much less or just passed altogether. At this point I’m sure Fox is going to stick it out and hope for a turnaround. But WWE doesn’t fire Bischoff if they aren’t feeling the heat from Fox.

I do agree with Dave that WWE doesn’t have to worry until they slip below 2MM but does that really seem like a long shot now? It almost seems like it’s a foregone conclusion. They are on a much worse night than Tuesday and that was doing below 2MM.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

i was too generous with my estimate  they will be at 2m by december


----------



## BrahmaBull247

*FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

FOX is not pleased with last nights Smackdown rating according to voices of wrestling.

They barely beat shows like Blue Bloods and Hawaii Five-O which are shows older audiences view and FOX expected them to dominate.

FOX moved one of their highest rated shows Last Man Standing which did a 5.0 to a new night in favor of Smackdown.

https://www.gerweck.net/2019/10/19/fox-reportedly-not-pleased-with-smackdowns-declining-numbers/

:lol They will probably be off of FOX by next year


----------



## Black Metal

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

People must get a hard on for ratings. Ratings drop due to no interest in wrestling for the mainstream in 2019 plus so many alternatives to watch entertainment in Hulu, Netflix, Sling, Internet, Youtube, DVR, etc. It's not 1998 where you're *forced* to have cable or else for your watching needs.


----------



## Cooper09

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

Well nothing says like a sports feel like some deranged nut dragging someone under the ring like something from Nightmare on Elm Street and some guy wearing a toy crown calling himself a king. They'll need to go Nitro 98 and put their big matches on TV.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*


----------



## I AM Glacier

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

It's nice to see WWE's terrible writing and decision making catching up to them.
Change or die bitches


----------



## llj

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*










_Crowd chanting: "FS2! FS2! FS2!"_

Vince: "Are they chanting for Brock and his F5?"


----------



## NotGuilty

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

sooo Lesnar vs Cain vs Taker @ Crown then :bjpenn


----------



## lesenfanteribles

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

Aren't they being moved to FS1 next week or is it just a one-time thing?


But it looks like it won't be a one-time thing in the near future. :lmao


----------



## Prosper

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

Its gonna get a lot worse. They're gonna lose another 500,000 viewers next week because WWE did nothing to hook people or keep them interested in the recent SD. They actually went out of their way to make the show as worse as possible.

FOX execs bought WWE off of name value alone. If they actually fuckin watched the shows on a weekly basis, they would never have paid for it. No sane man would. But millionaire businessmen don't have time for that shit. So it's their fault for letting Vince finesse them and hype them up. Vince had no intention of fixing a damn thing. Fuckin asshole. I honestly don't give a shit anymore. I haven't watched any wrestling since WWE killed The Fiend at HIAC and I don't plan on watching another show until next Summer at the earliest. I can't even bring myself to watch YT clips. Becky is not even enough to make me watch anymore and that's SAYING A LOT. You guys on WF are keeping me updated. They killed the lifelong fan in me.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

Vince sold a dying product for 1 billion dollars. The ultimate king carny.


----------



## Blisstory

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

In 2019 I dont think ratings means as much to WWE/FOX as they do to fans who want to brag. Their money comes from ad revenue. The days of Neilsen families with special boxes in their houses to monitor what you watch are long gone. There's so many streaming services & people sharing streaming services I dont think any company really knows what kinda numbers shows do.


----------



## Prosper

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*



Blisstory said:


> In 2019 I dont think ratings means as much to WWE/FOX as they do to fans who want to brag. Their money comes from ad revenue. The days of Neilsen families with special boxes in their houses to monitor what you watch are long gone. There's so many streaming services & people sharing streaming services I dont think any company really knows what kinda numbers shows do.


Well higher ratings = more ad revenue so it means a lot. High level decisions are made using those metrics. Everything is tracked, even streaming viewers. Last Man Standing (the show that SD replaced) was bringing in 5 million viewers every week. What would make you more money? Showing your ad to 5 million people or showing your ad to WWE's measly 2 million?


----------



## the44boz

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*



BrahmaBull247 said:


> FOX is not pleased with last nights Smackdown rating according to voices of wrestling.
> 
> They barely beat shows like Blue Bloods and Hawaii Five-O which are shows older audiences view and FOX expected them to dominate.
> 
> FOX moved one of their highest rated shows Last Man Standing which did a 5.0 to a new night in favor of Smackdown.
> 
> https://www.gerweck.net/2019/10/19/fox-reportedly-not-pleased-with-smackdowns-declining-numbers/
> 
> :lol They will probably be off of FOX by next year


I don't see why television still targets a younger audience. Today's youth barely watches television anymore as they are occupied with their laptops, ipads and phones.


----------



## SirZep

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

Here we go again with the "FOX is gonna cancel SmackDown" comments...


----------



## Brethogan

SirZep said:


> Here we go again with the "FOX is gonna cancel SmackDown" comments...


Exactly, so much negativity. Wrestling is a niche product, 2-3mil viewers are actually good in 2019. There are so many options as to what to watch and how to watch.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*



Brethogan said:


> Exactly, so much negativity. Wrestling is a niche product, 2-3mil viewers are actually good in 2019. There are so many options as to what to watch and how to watch.


There is just one guy who talked baout SD being cancelled….


----------



## rexmundi

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

Captain Obvious report here. How long until Smackdown is permanently banished to the lesser watched fs1?


----------



## Chelsea

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

This is shocking.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

Serves them right because pretty much anyone could have seen it coming. Bringing Rock back and debuting UFC guys and boxing guys on one show does not = sustainable ratings.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*



Cooper09 said:


> Well nothing says like a sports feel like some deranged nut dragging someone under the ring like something from Nightmare on Elm Street and some guy wearing a toy crown calling himself a king. They'll need to go Nitro 98 and put their big matches on TV.


It honestly doesn't make a whole lot of sense why they aren't treating it like 98 Nitro. I'm pretty sure Fox pays them more in a month for Smackdown then what their subscribers pay them for the WWE Network.


----------



## Y.2.J

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Huge drop in just 3 weeks but I don't think it's a crisis yet.
It wasn't even a bad episode of SD.

Especially if Meltzer is correct. That's an interesting take.
Maybe FOX likes the demo's? I'm not sure. 
Guess we'll see.


----------



## Blisstory

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*



prosperwithdeen said:


> Well higher ratings = more ad revenue so it means a lot. High level decisions are made using those metrics. Everything is tracked, even streaming viewers. Last Man Standing (the show that SD replaced) was bringing in 5 million viewers every week. What would make you more money? Showing your ad to 5 million people or showing your ad to WWE's measly 2 million?


Thats true but I also think it depends on what ads you're getting too. Who's gonna pay more money for ad spots? Hims, Geritol & life alert (which is what you'd be targeting with the 40s-50s crowd) or Coke/Pepsi, McDonalds & Apple who's key demographic would be a younger generation?


----------



## Y.2.J

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

Before jumping to conclusions, it would be nice to know Fox's expectations.
That's all that matters.

Not opinions from us on whats good or not. So far the best we got is Meltzer's take that Fox are still optimistic and content for now.

I assure you all, Fox won't be 'dropping' SD any time soon.


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

Glad they took the title off Kofi so they can't blame him.


----------



## Stellar

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

The "FOX is going to drop Smackdown or move it to FS1" talk has been going on since the news of the FOX/WWE deal. Lets be more positive in hopes that maybe Vince will eventually get out of the way or put someone competent in charge so that Smackdown will improve before FOX has to make any decision. We don't truly know what FOX expects.

Smackdown could be a lot better for sure with the talent they have. For the sake of the whole wrestling business, it's better to hope that it does better than to anticipate it being yanked off of a major network.


----------



## JeSeGaN

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

Ratings are nor saying much anymore. You can watch it illegally easily.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*



prosperwithdeen said:


> Well higher ratings = more ad revenue so it means a lot. High level decisions are made using those metrics. Everything is tracked, even streaming viewers. Last Man Standing (the show that SD replaced) was bringing in 5 million viewers every week. What would make you more money? Showing your ad to 5 million people or showing your ad to WWE's measly 2 million?


Last Man Standing was one 30 minute show, SD is a 2 hour block, you can't compare the two, you also need to factor in what the 90 minutes of shows after LMS did in viewers versus how much they cost to program. 

I don't know why you people think Fox spent a billion dollars without doing any kind of homework, I guess in the "WWE is dying" narrative Fox only bought SD because they're stupid and incompetent, not because SD might actually be valuable.


----------



## Ger

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*



BrahmaBull247 said:


> FOX is not pleased with last nights Smackdown rating according to voices of wrestling.
> 
> ...
> 
> :lol They will probably be off of FOX by next year





V-Trigger said:


> Vince sold a dying product for 1 billion dollars. The ultimate king carny.


And he risked not that much. He just sold out the SD brand then.

If SD moves to a FOX substation forever, Vince will just transfer all the good talent away and move the fillers - in his eyes - to SD. So the SD mainevent will be Mojo Smackley + Mike Kanellis vs. The Ascension.
The talent taken away from SD will just be distributed between RAW and NXT, so still two shows for USA Network.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

It's their own fault for spending all that money on a dead product. Terrible business decision.


----------



## Dave Santos

Black Metal said:


> People must get a hard on for ratings. Ratings drop due to no interest in wrestling for the mainstream in 2019 plus so many alternatives to watch entertainment in Hulu, Netflix, Sling, Internet, Youtube, DVR, etc. It's not 1998 where you're *forced* to have cable or else for your watching needs.


Your reasoning does not work when fox is free in the USA. I literally have a $15 antenna set up to watch wrestling and football in hd. Dont need cable currently. If people wanted to watch they could. The access is available. You can even hook up an indoor antenna to laptops with an adapter that costs 5$ for those who dont have a tv.


----------



## BrahmaBull247

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*



Cooper09 said:


> Well nothing says like a sports feel like some deranged nut dragging someone under the ring like something from Nightmare on Elm Street and some guy wearing a toy crown calling himself a king. They'll need to go Nitro 98 and put their big matches on TV.


Or clowns dressed up in pink throwing pancakes


----------



## virus21

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

Well what did Fox fucking expect? Did they think WWE was that strong of a brand to piss away a billion on?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

*EVOLVE OR PERISH*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*



V-Trigger said:


> Vince sold a dying product for 1 billion dollars. The ultimate king carny.


Vince's face after hornswoggling (8*D) Fox like the gullible geeks that they are:












Leon Knuckles said:


> *EVOLVE OR PERISH*


Fox: We'll do anything to expand our sports catalog, Mr. McMahon! Please!

:vince5: Anything?

Fox: Anything for you, Mr. McMahon! :3

:vince5:









Fox:










:vince6: !!!


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*



Dave Santos said:


> Your reasoning does not work when fox is free in the USA. I literally have a $15 antenna set up to watch wrestling and football in hd. Dont need cable currently. If people wanted to watch they could. The access is available. You can even hook up an indoor antenna to laptops with an adapter that costs 5$ for those who dont have a tv.


Even with it being that easy most people still get their broadcast channels through their cable box, that's why WWE got involved in the Fox/Dish network dispute.

Edit: I should add millennials don't really watch traditional tv at all, I think it's less about cost or ease of access and more about not wanting to see commercials.


----------



## aliasocfan

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

They can't be expecting great numbers. It's literally in the death spot for tv shows. 
Fox knows this. Even with trailers for Fringe, when it got moved to Friday nights, they acknowledged it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

If you buy a glacier, better expect some ice. :draper2


----------



## #BestForBusiness

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

Absolutely mind blowing news. You're telling me the greatest wrestling company in history is struggling with pulling in 3 million viewers weekly when their product is the best it has ever been?

WWE is awesome right now. Consistent storylines/booking, entertaining matches, wins and losses matter, and they axtually care about what the fans want.
...Wait did I say WWE? Oops I meant AEW.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*



Blisstory said:


> In 2019 I dont think ratings means as much to WWE/FOX as they do to fans who want to brag. Their money comes from ad revenue. The days of Neilsen families with special boxes in their houses to monitor what you watch are long gone. There's so many streaming services & people sharing streaming services I dont think any company really knows what kinda numbers shows do.


Yes, but you still need to get said ad revenue. Having high ratings will help convince people to give you said ads to gain revenue from.



Y.2.J said:


> Before jumping to conclusions, it would be nice to know Fox's expectations.
> That's all that matters.
> 
> Not opinions from us on whats good or not. So far the best we got is Meltzer's take that Fox are still optimistic and content for now.
> 
> I assure you all, Fox won't be 'dropping' SD any time soon.


From what I understand, Fox was hopeful that SD would consistently bring in 3 million viewers a week. So far they did that once, and while that was a pretty high number, that number isn't going to be sustainable with the current product. 



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I don't know why you people think Fox spent a billion dollars without doing any kind of homework, I guess in the "WWE is dying" narrative Fox only bought SD because they're stupid and incompetent, not because SD might actually be valuable.


This is Fox we're talking about here. Being stupid and incompetent is what they're known for. And as someone who once worked for them, I can say with total confidence that they fit that narrative.


----------



## Black Metal

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*



Dave Santos said:


> Your reasoning does not work when fox is free in the USA. I literally have a $15 antenna set up to watch wrestling and football in hd. Dont need cable currently. If people wanted to watch they could. The access is available. You can even hook up an indoor antenna to laptops with an adapter that costs 5$ for those who dont have a tv.


Aside from the Simpsons (when they were good) I haven't watched FOX in years. FOX for SmackDown has only been around two weeks, prior to that it was always cable only to watch. SD hasn't been on free TV in over a decade to my knowledge (UPN, MyTV12, etc).


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

If y'all hoping that Vince will use this to take more chances and make the product more interesting - don't hold ya breath

He'll probably just start stealing from Last Man Standing :lol

Real talk, even if it was the best wrestling show ever, those commercial breaks killed any chance of me ever watching it again on FOX


----------



## virus21

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*



CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> If y'all hoping that Vince will use this to take more chances and make the product more interesting - don't hold ya breath
> 
> He'll probably just start stealing from Last Man Standing :lol
> 
> Real talk, even if it was the best wrestling show ever, those ads killed any chance of me ever watching it again on FOX


Which ads? Smackdown's you mean


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*



virus21 said:


> Which ads? Smackdown's you mean


The commercial breaks were brutal. Every 10 few minutes it was a break. Ironically I think FOX is contributing to the ratings decline themselves. I bet they don't break up Last Man Standing like it's a football game with a commercial every 5 minutes

Last thing I wanna see when watching wrestling is Sean Hannity's ugly face interrupting my view of Bayley's ass


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*



CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> The commercial breaks were brutal. Every 10 few minutes it was a break. Ironically I think FOX is contributing to the ratings decline themselves. I bet they don't break up Last Man Standing like it's a football game with a commercial every 5 minutes
> 
> Last thing I wanna see when watching wrestling is Sean Hannity's ugly face interrupting my view of Bayley's ass


The amount of commercials on TV is largely standard, are you talking about the commercial placement?


----------



## arch.unleash

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

If we ignored the fact that the WWE is the absolute worst piece of fucking shit product in the galaxy right now, who the fuck would stay glued for 2 or 3 hours in 2019 when he can just watch it in 30 minutes on Youtube? It's not the 90's anymore you fucking retards.


----------



## UniversalGleam

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

I can imagine the end of the FOX Christmas party when the wwe team calls it a night looking like this tbh


----------



## Ace

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Even with it being that easy most people still get their broadcast channels through their cable box, that's why WWE got involved in the Fox/Dish network dispute.
> 
> Edit:* I should add millennials don't really watch traditional tv at all*, I think it's less about cost or ease of access and more about not wanting to see commercials.


 That's a load of shit.

Millennials watch TV if there's something cool that is worth watching live.

Game of Thrones, Walking Dead initially did huge numbers and I've heard NBA and NFL have also done really well.

The WWE is just a dead and uncool product that isn't worth watching live or at all tbh. This is why the average Raw and SD viewer is 50. 

You can miss one week or even a month and you will not have missed anything, that's something most have probably already worked out.


----------



## llj

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

Hell, Big Bang Theory, which is objectively not a great show, was SUPER popular with millennials and did HUGE numbers. But the difference I see is that Big Bang Theory knew what its own audience wanted and found ways to maintain that audience week after week and not turn them off. WWE has no clue what its own audience wants, they have no clue what even IS their audience, and they have shown they can't maintain their audience.


----------



## Ace

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*



llj said:


> Hell, Big Bang Theory, which is not objectively a great show, was SUPER popular with millennials and did HUGE numbers. But the difference I see is that Big Bang Theory knew what its own audience wanted and found ways to maintain that audience week after week and not turn them off. WWE has no clue what its own audience wants, they have no clue what even IS their audience, and they have shown they can't maintain their audience.


 Live content is huge right now, it was the main reason WWE received a lucrative TV deal for SD. 

Vince may want to disassociate himself with pro wrestling as much as he likes, but the reason SD received a big deal is because networks want live sports (they view WWE as live sports) and the rights for major league sports had already been secured, IIRC it was only WWE left.

TV shows like GOT and Walking Dead episodes became huge events where you had to watch live and didn't want to be spoiled by social media or the next day at work.


----------



## Hangman

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

:heston


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

You've gotta wonder what morons at FOX looked at a TV product that's had ratings in a general decline for years if not decades, decided to buy it, then got pissed off at a ratings decline.

It's like me buying a hooker then getting offended that I had to have sex with her.


----------



## Hephaesteus

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

They should be more worried about the quality of the show then the ratings. Third show out and they couldn't even be assed to use any of their better performers. Now we have a bayley vs Cross match coming in the future that will only really be watched by the Alexa vs Sasha contingent to see the outer ring shenanigan's that those two will pull off and a Bryan/Rollins team up that nobody asked for.


----------



## BigRedCheese89

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

Yikes. The shine is starting to come off after the premiere and draft. It’s going to be a messy few weeks when they run damage control and try anything they can to find something that sticks.


----------



## bradatar

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

Tim the tool man Taylor drawing 5 million eyes is the news here folks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*



bradatar said:


> Tim the tool man Taylor drawing 5 million eyes is the news here folks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hes a conservative on a conservative channel, people love that shit.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

WWE is running the same show it was running when it was on USA in 2019 and having tons of shows do under 2 million total viewers, except somehow worse, because WWE is insane. 
Its worse because the champ is gone from RAW and Smackdown and the challenger to the champ isn't on RAW and Smackdown wrestling, either. Because even if you disliked Kofi as champ, Kofi was still there and so were the contenders and they heavily involved in RAW and Smackdown working angles and having matches. Yes, Wildcard Era 1.8 million viewer Kofimania was better than what WWE is doing on FOX. Brock is off on his yak ranch in Saskatoon or whatever, and Cain is out the door, too. The next time the WWE title is going to be defended its going to be like, 2 in the afternoon on a Thursday on Halloween. What does that do for somebody watching Smackdown? NOTHING. 

Promote Becky Lynch, have her do no shows, promote Charlotte, have her do no shows, promote Bray, have him do jack shit on Smackdown and show up on RAW more than Smackdown and put in a title match for RAW at 2 in the afternoon on a Thursday on Halloween. What does that do for you if you want to watch Bray on Smackdown? NOTHING. 

They thought network television was the panacea, well, FOX is definitely bigger than USA but Tuesday is much better than Friday. WWE apologists always call Friday the "death spot" for television, so here we are. Bigger network gets cancelled out by being on the worst day for TV=they are going back to 2 million viewers for Smackdown with a quickness.


----------



## RainmakerV2

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

Kinda surprised they're wasting a Brock and Cain appearance for FS1. Maybe should have flipped weeks on that.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*



RainmakerV2 said:


> Kinda surprised they're wasting a Brock and Cain appearance for FS1. Maybe should have flipped weeks on that.


They are in panic mode. If they tube on FS1 and can't get people back for the show in November, FS1 may pretty quickly not be the "one week only extravaganza."

I'll never believe FOX hasn't reserved the right to move day, time slot and channel, never. That's not in the FOX character.


----------



## Mango13

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

They move it to a shit day like Friday, then have a super underwhelming draft and continue to produce the same shit tv they have been for a while now and they wonder why ratings are dropping? :beckylol


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*



llj said:


> Hell, Big Bang Theory, which is objectively not a great show, was SUPER popular with millennials and did HUGE numbers. But the difference I see is that Big Bang Theory knew what its own audience wanted and found ways to maintain that audience week after week and not turn them off. WWE has no clue what its own audience wants, they have no clue what even IS their audience, and they have shown they can't maintain their audience.


But if a TV show knows what its audience wants and is able to maintain them, I would argue that it is a great show, no?

(FYI, I used to enjoy the show when I was younger but as I grew older I started to heavily dislike the show, especially due to the continued use of laugh tracks, something that I have grown to hate. I will however admit that the show does have its flashes of brilliance and the writing is so good that I'm convinced that if they didn't do the laugh track pause format, the writers could actually make a pretty good show out of it).


----------



## ellthom

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

When you name one of your more talented wrestlers Shorty G then I am not surprised. Thank god I aint watching this shit anymore.


----------



## AliFrazier100

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

If they just allowed more wrestlers to do unscripted promos they'll create bigger stars to boost ratings.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*










They're DONE on Fox. It might not be in the next few weeks, but I'll be stunned if they're not off the air by Christmas. Raw's gonna have Michael Cole and Corey Graves, Brock, Roman, etc all back in short order, and SmackDown will be left with Shorty G as the top guy. :mj4


----------



## BigRedCheese89

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

I don’t see it getting any better in the coming weeks. Won’t the World Series take precedence over it? Will they get bumped to FS1?


----------



## Dave Santos

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Even with it being that easy most people still get their broadcast channels through their cable box, that's why WWE got involved in the Fox/Dish network dispute.
> 
> Edit: I should add millennials don't really watch traditional tv at all, I think it's less about cost or ease of access and more about not wanting to see commercials.


Yes I understand what you are saying. Im actually in the millenial demographic myself. But I experienced with some of my friends the hassle they put to watch the superbowl, hockey, or certain basketball and nfl games looking for streams since they didnt have cable. They thought antenna was those old rabbit ears and the quality would be garbage. Boy were they wrong when they saw the quality actually is great. And to find all those broadcast channels that they had no idea they had because they lived in a higher elevation area near a city.

But for commercials I agree with you. They dont want to pay to watch commercials and that is a opinion held by many consumers. Personally for sports I am willing to sit through commercials since I could get the score spoiled and watching on demand is not the same. Wwe smackdown was marketed as dvr proof. But yet if you compare it to sports, people can pass on it as they wish or dvr it and skip the commercials.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

If that's true they'd best get used to it.

Smackdown's numbers are only going to continue dropping.

People have this weird tendency not to watch shitty shows.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*



Kratosx23 said:


> They're DONE on Fox. It might not be in the next few weeks, but I'll be stunned if they're not off the air by Christmas. Raw's gonna have Michael Cole and Corey Graves, Brock, Roman, etc all back in short order, and SmackDown will be left with Shorty G as the top guy. :mj4


Man I hope you're right lol. It's been mad annoying having Smackdown ads air during football games and mlb playoff games. And before some geek comes in and says, "Well they did pay a billion dollars for them, OF COURSE they're gonna promote them durrrr!" Yeah, no shit, it's still annoying as fuck, so the sooner Fox throws them in the bushes the better.


----------



## promoter2003

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*



prosperwithdeen said:


> You guys on WF are keeping me updated. They killed the lifelong fan in me.


Yeah this place keeps me interested to talk wrestling, but WWE has just ruined my fandom of watching stuff in real time. I'll check out stuff if I see enough on here give it a co-sign.

WWE has sucked for a good time and I NEVER use to say this at all. I actually think this is worse then those dark days of the 90's regardless of their "financial boom".

The paint on the fingernails are drying up and the real chipped nail is showing in WWE.

Who didn't see any problems coming when BISCHOFF was HIRED lol.

If he was the one who came up with the "bright idea" to have Brock completely RUIN Kofi Kingston AND bring in Cain as the big pull for Smackdown he deserved to be let go, but we all know that reeks of Vince.

I wasn't a fan of Kofi as champion because of that goofiness he was portraying, but what SENSE did it make to KILL off the star who was actually organically HOT a few months ago for Brock Lesnar?

They KILLED Smackdown's credibility doing that. How is people suppose to take this brand seriously after that?

You also go make this HUGE announcement that Rock is returning and then people find out he is NOT back and you wonder why you lose million of viewers the following week?

WWE needs some damn common sense. The also do that Draft thing and I HONESTLY had no idea what the difference was with this and that wild card rule. It seems like all the same crap. You know they won't stick with anything.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*



Kratosx23 said:


> [ I'll be stunned if they're not off the air by Christmas.


I think Christmas might be too soon, but they are on FS1 after WM if they don't start picking these numbers up with a swiftness. On FS1 a bit before or a bit after Easter. I think the execs who sunk time and money into this and did all that advertising are going to try to get all the time they can get for this to be on FOX to save face and they will try to fight it getting shanghai'd to FS1 for as long as they think they can get away with.


----------



## deadcool

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*



BrahmaBull247 said:


> *FOX is not pleased with last nights Smackdown rating according to voices of wrestling.*
> 
> They barely beat shows like Blue Bloods and Hawaii Five-O which are shows older audiences view and FOX expected them to dominate.
> 
> FOX moved one of their highest rated shows Last Man Standing which did a 5.0 to a new night in favor of Smackdown.
> 
> https://www.gerweck.net/2019/10/19/fox-reportedly-not-pleased-with-smackdowns-declining-numbers/
> 
> :lol They will probably be off of FOX by next year





SayWhatAgain! said:


> *It's their own fault for spending all that money on a dead product*. Terrible business decision.


No sh**.

Then we have misguided WWE purists trying to make light of the situation on this forum.

Credit should be given where credit is due, it takes brains to con 2 major networks into overpaying for 2 shows that has been consistently losing audience as well as decreasing ratings (this has Barrios written all over it).


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*



Ace said:


> That's a load of shit.
> 
> Millennials watch TV if there's something cool that is worth watching live.
> 
> Game of Thrones, Walking Dead initially did huge numbers and I've heard NBA and NFL have also done really well.
> 
> The WWE is just a dead and uncool product that isn't worth watching live or at all tbh. This is why the average Raw and SD viewer is 50.
> 
> You can miss one week or even a month and you will not have missed anything, that's something most have probably already worked out.


I don't disagree that WWE is uncool but it doesn't change the fact that millennials aren't watching traditional tv

https://amp.usatoday.com/amp/720812002



> We have been saying this for five or six years now, and it’s rising again," said Mike Vorhaus, president of research and consulting group Magid Advisors. "This is unstoppable. People are going to cut the cord. The $100 (pay-TV) package is going to be under deep distress." Vorhaus presented the research Friday.
> 
> *Millennials are more likely to cut ties with their cable or satellite provider, the survey found, with 14 percent of 21 to 40 year olds expressing such a preference. *That's potentially a big hit for traditional TV providers who want to hook potential customers at a younger age. "Right when you are forming a household, renting an apartment or getting a house, those people are key for the cable guys," Vorhaus said.





> *Overall, the percentage of homes with pay TV has fallen to about 76 percent , down from 86 percent in 2013,* the Magid survey found.
> 
> *Major pay-TV providers have about 88 million subscribers after having lost 305,000 subscribers in the first quarter of 2018 and 1.5 million last year,* according to Leichtman Research Group. Average bill: about $106. Another 3.8 million viewers subscribe to broadband-delivered TV services such as Sling TV, owned by Dish Network, and DirecTV Now, owned by AT&T.
> 
> *Boomers (ages 53 and up) were more likely to have pay TV, though their numbers are on the decline, too*. About 81 percent of the group have a pay TV subscription, down from 87 percent


----------



## Dr. Middy

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

I would assume more millennial types would get something akin to Sling, Youtube TV, Hulu, or something along those lines. Gonna be honest though, anyone who prefers using streams to watch stuff like live sports is basically saying they just don't want to pay for cable, which is fine. But sorting through streams fucking sucks, it always has and always will.

I don't think Smackdown will be cancelled as soon as some people think. Fox put too much emphasis on it to call it dead this quickly, I can't see it being like some random comedy which ends up getting low ratings so they punt it. If anything, it'll just get moves to FS1 or something for good. 

But WWE clearly are not trying hard at all to change anything. It feels like the same banal, lifeless product it was the last couple years. Last time it really felt anywhere near captivating was 2016.


----------



## IamMark

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

Was their reaction filmed?


----------



## Ucok

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

Nilesen or something like them only count the conventional or old fashion watchers, need some Hi-Tech equipment to calculate the viewers who access the show from streaming service(official or illegal ones). Wrestling isn't or will never go back to their prime era, look at the music channel now or recently MTV Vma 2019,that was huge drop.


----------



## Singapore Kane

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*



the44boz said:


> I don't see why television still targets a younger audience. Today's youth barely watches television anymore as they are occupied with their laptops, ipads and phones.


Seriously. Who under 40 has disposable income of any kind?


----------



## Garty

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

If true, it doesn't bode well for the future of the show on FOX. FOX Sports 1 always seemed more of a "fit" for the show, then it did having it on a national broadcast network. Wrestling is a niche product, unlike the NFL, MLB, NBA, etc.

FOX has cancelled shows in the past that drew almost the same numbers as SmackDown is drawing currently. A few more weeks of declines is almost a guarantee that FOX moves it permanently to FOX Sports 1 and re-introduces it's original Friday night line-up of shows to the network.


----------



## promoter2003

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*



deadcool said:


> No sh**.
> 
> Then we have misguided WWE purists trying to make light of the situation on this forum.
> 
> *Credit should be given where credit is due, it takes brains to con 2 major networks into overpaying for 2 shows that has been consistently losing audience as well as decreasing ratings (this has Barrios written all over it*).


You're right. I remember watching CM Punk interview and he originally thought that Fox had rights to all of WWE instead of just Smackdown.

Got to give it up to Vince and Barrios on this. They can spin it that Fox flopped Smackdown and RAW is still sailing ship if the blue brand starts tanking lower and lower than RAW.

It will save them face with some people, but those people who know they sold them a bill of goods will know the truth.

This also exposes WWE to be what people have been complaining about in the last few years in terms of how watchable it is for the majority of fans regardless of what pro WWE people say about this product being superior to the past.

The people just don't care in general about the current stars. The appearance of The Rock shows there is interest at face value if people believe they are watching a legit star in the ring. Of course he's The Rock and legit GOAT trinity, but it just shows how far it has dropped from mainstream appeal.



MikeRo said:


> Was their reaction filmed?












USA or Fox? :aj3:booklel


----------



## BrahmaBull247

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*



The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I would assume more millennial types would get something akin to Sling, Youtube TV, Hulu, or something along those lines. Gonna be honest though, anyone who prefers using streams to watch stuff like live sports is basically saying they just don't want to pay for cable, which is fine. But sorting through streams fucking sucks, it always has and always will.
> 
> I don't think Smackdown will be cancelled as soon as some people think. Fox put too much emphasis on it to call it dead this quickly, I can't see it being like some random comedy which ends up getting low ratings so they punt it. If anything, it'll just get moves to FS1 or something for good.
> 
> But WWE clearly are not trying hard at all to change anything. It feels like the same banal, lifeless product it was the last couple years. Last time it really felt anywhere near captivating was 2016.


Idk. NFL streams on Reddit is pretty legit


----------



## Cydewonder

Watching the Simpsons rn and they just aired a commercial Fox moving Smackdown to FS1 it said for one night only'

Nvm; I guess there moving it to FS1 next wk due to World Series - I thought it was for bad ratings lol


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

This should not be any surprise to fox. The ratings sucked prior to them making this deal. It's not like the WWE was doing good ratings and then started declining after fox made the deal with them. The WWE has been on a downward spiral for years now.


----------



## Deathiscoming

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*

You mean Six-pack challenges featuring a bunch of tiny women doesn't result in increase in viewership? 

Too bad for you Fox!


----------



## Jonhern

Blisstory said:


> In 2019 I dont think ratings means as much to WWE/FOX as they do to fans who want to brag. Their money comes from ad revenue. The days of Neilsen families with special boxes in their houses to monitor what you watch are long gone. There's so many streaming services & people sharing streaming services I dont think any company really knows what kinda numbers shows do.


They know, Nielson tracks that viewing too it's just not included in the public viewing numbers released because that is just traditional tv. And that is what they care about because those are the numbers advertisers care about, the ones that ultimately pay for most of the cost of these shows, and they pay according to the sales demo rating. Advertisers want to know you are actually watching the ads, so they don't care if you are watching it on Hulu or some other place where the ads are not being shown. Wwe could be the most watched show in the country because of viewership on Hulu, but that's means nothing to Procter and gamble because you are not watching the ads that run on USA and fox, and they sure as hell won't pay more because of that.



Garty said:


> If true, it doesn't bode well for the future of the show on FOX. FOX Sports 1 always seemed more of a "fit" for the show, then it did having it on a national broadcast network. Wrestling is a niche product, unlike the NFL, MLB, NBA, etc.
> 
> FOX has cancelled shows in the past that drew almost the same numbers as SmackDown is drawing currently. A few more weeks of declines is almost a guarantee that FOX moves it permanently to FOX Sports 1 and re-introduces it's original Friday night line-up of shows to the network.


I doubt that, those other shows likely cost a lot more per half hour or hour than sdl and also didn't run all year long. Sdl is cheap compared to other programs that would get similar or better numbers and it's on all year so they will be fine unless the bottom falls out.


----------



## IronMan8

WWE have never appealed to the masses since Vince Russo stopped writing the framework of the show for McMahon to tinker with.

It’s literally been a 20-year decline due to carny creative


----------



## virus21

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*


----------



## Randy Lahey

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



JonnyAceLaryngitis said:


> *H1: 2.390M [12th]
> H2: 2.493M [10th]
> 
> 2H: 2.442M
> 
> H2 | H1: [ + 0.103M | + 4.31% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W-W:
> 2.442M | 2.899M [ - 0.457M | - 15.76% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SDF | RAW:
> 2.442M | 2.279M [ + 0.163M | + 7.15% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y-Y:
> 2.442M | 2.545M [ - 0.103M | - 4.05% ]*


2.44 for a LIVE show on network TV is horrible. Last Man Standing was doing double to triple that in the same spot. Fox has to be pissed. 
I thought it'd take 2-3 months to get back down to the 2mils or less they were doing on USA. It's going to be way faster than that. 

If you put any other live show in that spot, like American Idol for instance, it'd be doing 8+ mils. Fox got completely scammed by Vince.


----------



## Randy Lahey

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Seafort said:


> Honestly, what about Smackdown on FOX makes it any more compelling than Smackdown on USA four weeks ago? If USA could not achieve 3M viewers per week for this show - let alone 4M - why should we automatically assume that a move to FOX will net anything more than the 1.7 - 1.9M that Smackdown consistently drew. All that we are seeing is a reversion to the mean.


Because there's alot more households that get Fox (since you only need an antenna) than get USA network. For the longest time, WWE blamed cable cord cutters for why their ratings were down. You can't blame cable cord cutting for this. Even the cord cutters have access to antennas (most do cut cable and get HD antennas).


----------



## llj

*Re: FOX not pleased with Smackdown’s declining numbers*



AlternateDemise said:


> But if a TV show knows what its audience wants and is able to maintain them, I would argue that it is a great show, no?
> 
> (FYI, I used to enjoy the show when I was younger but as I grew older I started to heavily dislike the show, especially due to the continued use of laugh tracks, something that I have grown to hate. I will however admit that the show does have its flashes of brilliance and the writing is so good that I'm convinced that if they didn't do the laugh track pause format, the writers could actually make a pretty good show out of it).


That is certainly true. I personally don't hate it, even though I see it aims at a lower common denominator than I usually prefer. I definitely see how it appeals to so many when I watch it though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

The announcers proudly proclaim that Smackdown is the A show but soon it will be lower rated than the B show, RAW. :CENA


----------



## Ace

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



JonnyAceLaryngitis said:


> *H1: 2.390M [12th]
> H2: 2.493M [10th]
> 
> 2H: 2.442M
> 
> H2 | H1: [ + 0.103M | + 4.31% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W-W:
> 2.442M | 2.899M [ - 0.457M | - 15.76% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SDF | RAW:
> 2.442M | 2.279M [ + 0.163M | + 7.15% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y-Y:
> 2.442M | 2.545M [ - 0.103M | - 4.05% ]*





> The updated numbers have the show doing a 0.5 rating in the 18-34 demographic, a 0.7 rating in the key 18-49 demographic, and a 0.9 rating in the 25-54 demo. SmackDown topped the night on network TV in the 18-49 demographic with the 0.7 rating. Hawaii Five-O and American Housewife, drew a 0.6 rating in the 8pm hour, while Blue Bloods drew a 0.6 rating at 10pm.
> 
> The early overnight numbers released on Saturday had the show averaging 2.442 million viewers over two hours - 2.390 million in the first hour and 2.493 million viewers in the second. The new final numbers have the show doing an average of 2.418 million viewers, down 16% from last week's 2.877 million viewers.


It's actually worse :lol


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

CBS killing it out here, 7 million DAMN. 

And they say TV is dead


----------



## RubberbandGoat

It went down further in the adjustments. Did a 0.7 and only 2.42 m viewers on the adjustment. Lol


----------



## bradatar

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

I bet this show does 1.2 on FS1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Smackdown's rating tonight in gif form:


----------



## llj

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

I want the rating to tank so bad that they never use the word "stacked" again to describe an episode card


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



llj said:


> I want the rating to tank so bad that they never use the word "stacked" again to describe an episode card


I wonder how they will justify it being the A show when RAW surpasses them in the ratings because I def. see that happening before long.


----------



## Chan Hung

SmackDown on FS1 is probably even worse than SmackDown on USA am I right


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Chan Hung said:


> SmackDown on FS1 is probably even worse than SmackDown on USA am I right


UFC on FS1 was lucky to crack 1 million. FS1 is a SUBSTANTIAL downgrade from USA. I know for a fact USA is top 20 cable, might be top 10 cable. FS1 on a Friday is NOTHING compared to USA/Tuesday, its outrageously worse.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Smackdown's rating tonight in gif form:


That's odd, the blood usually gets off at the second floor


----------



## CMPunkRock316

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Can they pull in 2M? I was at the Barber Shop yesterday and I was there 45 minutes and I saw 4 commercials for Smackdown. They were promoting the shit out of it.


----------



## llj

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Give me good news guys. And by good I mean disastrous ratings


----------



## rbl85

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



llj said:


> Give me good news guys. And by good I mean disastrous ratings


We will know the ratings monday


----------



## InexorableJourney

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

The World Series on FOX was ratings gold.


----------



## Chan Hung

SPCDRI said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> SmackDown on FS1 is probably even worse than SmackDown on USA am I right
> 
> 
> 
> UFC on FS1 was lucky to crack 1 million. FS1 is a SUBSTANTIAL downgrade from USA. I know for a fact USA is top 20 cable, might be top 10 cable. FS1 on a Friday is NOTHING compared to USA/Tuesday, its outrageously worse.
Click to expand...

Oh ok makes sense


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

It was down from last year nearly 10 percent but it still did 11 and 12 million for its hours. Sports are huge in America.


----------



## Chris90

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Uh oh...


----------



## llj

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Oh man it was bad


----------



## Ace

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

AEW wins :lmao

This is probably the biggest L the company has taken in years.

800 and 88 fucking thousand viewers :lmao :heston :ha :sodone

FYI Meltzer was predicting 1.7m.

This was a show with Hogan and Flair announced.

My god, I'm in tears :lmao


----------



## Y.2.J

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

888K viewers confirmed?

If so.....LOLOLOL

WOW THAT'S BAD! And I'm usually the optimistic guy.

:ha


----------



## Ace

AEW just beat a main roster show, this cannot be real :ha










This company is an L magnet.

Shut up shop Vince, it's over.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

888k is an internet joke. Not confirmed yet.

Edit: Its real and on Showbuzzdaily


----------



## rbl85

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Where did you see that ?


----------



## Ace

rbl85 said:


> Where did you see that ?


https://external-preview.redd.it/Mi...eXo-8K1A3-Es.png?width=448&auto=webp&74c034af

It's real :sodone


----------



## llj

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



SPCDRI said:


> 888k is an internet joke. Not confirmed yet.


http://www.showbuzzdaily.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/10/Final-Cable-2019-Oct-25-FRI.png


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*










*0.888M [9th] | 0.270D [18th]*










*W-W:
0.888M | 2.442M [ - 1.554M | - 63.64% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
0.888M | 2.342M [ - 1.454M | - 62.08% ]
0.270D | 0.747D [ - 0.477D | - 63.86% ]*










*Y-Y:
0.888M | 2.087M [ - 1.199M | - 57.45% ]
0.270D | 0.690D [ - 0.420D | - 60.87 ]*


----------



## Ace

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

It's so bad people were thinking it was a joke :lmao

First Raw did 3,000 in the UK last week (people thought it was an error), now SD doing 888k and doing the J.O.B to AEW :heston


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*


----------



## Ace

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

0.27 demo


----------



## rbl85

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Isn't this historic ?


----------



## Ace

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Where does this rank in terms of embarrassments for the WWE?

3,000 in the UK for Raw last week, this week SD does 888k and tastes defeat to AEW.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Meltzer dead ass predicted 1.5-1.7M, Alvarez predicted 1.9M.

They will bounce back next week, but jesus, that is horrendous. They promoted Lesnar, Cain, Hogan and Flair too.


----------



## Ace

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



rbl85 said:


> Isn't this historic ?


 Indeed :vince2


----------



## Stylebender

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

YEEEEEEEEES the day has finally come. WWe has been so inexcusable horrible for the past 2 years and its finally caught on to them. Under 1 milion is a freaking milestone


----------



## Venocide

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

I had to come in here and laugh. 888k? That's fucking pathetic.


----------



## Ace

888k is meme worthy.

How many viewers will they get back next week from being on Fox anyway? They got their asses fucked this week and lost 1.5m across 2 weeks.

SD could be doing the numbers they were doing on USA before the move to Fox as early as next week.

Meltzer was predicting 1.7m.

They lost 1.6m from the previous week :heston :sodone

Guys SD has lost 3.1m viewers over 3 weeks :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Props to AEW for beating WWE'S "A show" in the ratings this week. :bryanlol


----------



## rbl85

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

I think they will be back at 2.0 -2.2 million next week.


----------



## Ace

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



rbl85 said:


> I think they will be back at 2.0 -2.2 million next week.


 Doesn't matter, this happened.

Their 'A' show tasted defeat to AEW a month in :lol

No one actually thought it was possible or ever going to happen.

AEW actually beat their A show in the ratings.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Vince deserves this shit :ha :ha


----------



## InexorableJourney

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

On the bright side Smackdown scraped a win over Love after Lockup in 10th place.


----------



## llj

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



rbl85 said:


> I think they will be back at 2.0 -2.2 million next week.


----------



## Ace

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

I can't think of things more embarrassing than this for WWE.

They had Flair and Hogan on the show, fuck imagine if they weren't there.

NXT could have beaten it :heston


----------



## Mifune Jackson

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

They fired Bischoff too soon. 

So, if they have to move SmackDown off of Fox and onto FS1, they'll probably be pulling sub-USA Network ratings on a Friday night. 

Guessing they'll be pulling some panic moves soon, like moving it to a new night or putting it in an even bigger dead zone like 2AM Saturday morning before too long.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Where are all the loyal WWE people now? It isn’t embarrassing to lose to AEW. They’re a legit company


----------



## Ace

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

No way Fox puts up with this till the end of the year.

Yes they were FS1, but they weren't expecting a number anywhere near this.

Next week is vital in seeing if they see out the year on Fox, if enough viewers don't come back they do sub 2m. I don't see them seeing the year on Fox.


----------



## Whysoserious?

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Sad fact is the show was halfway decent


----------



## rbl85

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



llj said:


>


That's what i think and not what i hope


----------



## llj

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

They have no stars, refused or was unable to create new stars, and now their Golden Oldies can't draw either.

And no, you can't blame it all on FS1. Check out the ratings for the other stuff they air on there, many stuff on FS1 has done better than this, even for shows not as highly publicized as Fox has done with Smackdown.


----------



## Psychosocial

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

This is really bad long term because we all know that FOX will just push the show out to FS1/FS2 during weeks where there's something bigger going on or if ratings continue to be poor so with that in mind, seeing them pull less than 1m viewers in their first episode off of the main FOX network is awful. Their numbers could possibly end up being worse than on USA.

Hope the pettiness and bitterness towards the fanbase is worth it, Vince.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Marko Stunt > Brock. :heston

Obviously this is a one time event but it does portend poorly for a possible Smackdown on FS1 future.


----------



## Ace

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

"NASCAR holds a lot more of its audience on FS1

Under a million is a disaster. FS1 is in 85 million homes"


----------



## Mifune Jackson

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

And people wonder, "Why do you care about ratings?" 

Because of weeks like this. Wow.


----------



## Ace

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Mifune Jackson said:


> And people wonder, "Why do you care about ratings?"
> 
> Because of weeks like this. Wow.


 This is the most I've been entertained by anything WWE related in years :lol


----------



## Prosper

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

888K??????????? LMAO NO FUCKIN WAY. This is fake news. I don't believe it.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

*[10/25/19] SDF on FS1:*










*0.880M [ Lowest ever main roster viewership. ]
0.270D [ Lowest ever main roster demo. ]

Viewership: 18th. Demo: 9th.

Comparison with lowest ever SD(s) | SDL(s) | SDF(s) viewerships | demos:*










*[ 11/26/15] Thanksgiving:

1.652M [ - 0.764M | - 46.25% ]
0.460D [ - 0.190D | - 41.30% ]

Viewership: 1st. Demo: 2nd.*










*[12/31/15] New Year's Eve & Final SD on SyFy:

1.658M [ - 0.770M | - 46.44% ]
0.460D [ - 0.190D | - 41.30% ]

Viewership: 14th. Demo: 11th.*


----------



## Prosper

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Bruhhhh this is awesome. Change is coming. They just need to drop under 500,000 before the end of the year and Vince will probably be voted out of power. (I actually have no idea how that works but I hope lol)


----------



## llj

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



prosperwithdeen said:


> 888K??????????? LMAO NO FUCKIN WAY. This is fake news. I don't believe it.


----------



## InexorableJourney

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

After this debacle when FOX does dump Smackdown it's gone for good, no going to FS1 now.


----------



## llj

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



llj said:


> Give me good news guys. And by good I mean disastrous ratings


I had high hopes for this episode and the WWE finally delivered!!!


----------



## Ace

To the shills - explain a 3.1m drop over 3 weeks.

Yes they were FS1 and will get a lot of that back, they still have lost 3.1m viewers in 3 weeks which is terrible optics.



llj said:


> I had high hopes for this episode and the WWE finally delivered!!!


 Possibly the first time in a decade this company has exceeded expectations :vince2


----------



## Zappers

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

888,000 ? 

Now factor in that nobody has that channel as part of basic cable. It's a on specific tiers and Sports packages.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*


----------



## Ace

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Zappers said:


> 888,000 ?
> 
> Now factor in that nobody has that channel as part of basic cable. It's a on specific tiers and Sports packages.


 85m homes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Is this a record low for Smackdown? I'm not sure but I do know that this rating is atrocious, :banderas


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

It's pretty fitting how the one Smackdown episode that I don't watch live turns out to get under 1 million viewers :trips8


----------



## Ace

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



> We'll pause for a moment here to recognize here that if you have the 'Raw' and former 'SmackDown' home USA Network, you've likely got FS1, but that does not mean definitely. USA is available in 87 million U.S. homes, FS1 in 80 million. So anyway, if you love WWE programming, you probably have USA. If you have USA, you probably have FS1.
> 
> FS1 is in about 92% of the homes that USA Network is in, so it's not THAT small a channel.


^


----------



## Frost99

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*


----------



## Ace

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Fox got to be wondering if SD is big enough for FS1 :lol


----------



## Prosper

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Being on FS1 honesty doesn't matter. As others have said, FS1 is in plenty of homes. The fact that over 3 million people decided that they weren't going to tune in over a 3 week period is disastrous. Losing 1 million is terrible but these mofos managed to lose 3 FUCKIN MILLION. I doubt they gain back more than a million people next week, which is also terrible as they won't be hitting 2 mil, which is what FOX wants at the very least.


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

HahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahagahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahagahahahahahahahagAha


----------



## Zappers

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Ace said:


> 85m homes.


That's the number it's "available" to. Not what people actually have. USA Network is part of basic cable across the majority of all cable TV companies.

Hey, you're correct, it's still a poor rating. Nobody here is saying they would have done a 4. share if they were on FOX last Friday. But you got to factor this into the ratings.


----------



## ShonenRamone

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

I'm laughing so hard, *HISTORIC*

:heston

WWE shareholders, where are they?


----------



## Ace

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Is this an all time low rating for a main roster show?

I think it's pretty clear that Raw will be beating SD consistently in the ratings once NFL season is over.

Hell, who's to say they don't start beating from next week onwards although Raw will be up against Cowboys vs Giants.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Sooo, AEW has to defeat only RAW ehh. Lol.


----------



## Chris90

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Is there an fs2?


----------



## rbl85

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Zappers said:


> That's the number it's "available" to. Not what people actually have. USA Network is part of basic cable across the majority of all cable TV companies.
> 
> Hey, you're correct, it's still a poor rating. Nobody here is saying they would have done a 4. share if they were on FOX last Friday. *But you got to factor this into the ratings.*


That's why we're saying that the rating will probably go back to 2.0 - 2.2 next Week.


----------



## llj

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Chris90 said:


> Is there an fs2?


Yes!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fox_Sports_2

Also for comparison, NXT and AEW were up against the World Series too. And they didn't have a Brock, Hogan or Flair either.

There's no spinning it


----------



## Balor fan

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

So the pissant T shirt company beat SD in ratings lol? 888,000 is just sooo bad


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Hey guys, I just got an e-mail from a Vincent K. McMahon saying that he would pay me $130 an hour to watch Smackdown this Friday. 

Anyway, I told him I've got better things to do but has anyone else gotten this offer yet?


----------



## Zappers

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Ace said:


> Is this an all time low rating for a main roster show?
> 
> I think it's pretty clear that Raw will be beating SD consistently in the ratings once NFL season is over.
> 
> Hell, who's to say they don't start beating from next week onwards although Raw will be up against Cowboys vs Giants.


RAW has always beat SD in the ratings. Except for the SD debut on FOX(and probably a couple other times I can't recall off hand) RAW was and always will be the A show.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

At this point, it's getting more obvious that the declining ratings have more to do with the mediocre shows/product than it ever did with the individual talents.

This Smackdown episode featured the likes of Hulk Hogan, Ric Flair, Brock Lesnar, and Cain Velasquez; yet they STILL couldn't even get 1 million viewers :done


----------



## Zappers

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Hey guys, I just got an e-mail from a Vincent K. McMahon saying that he would pay me $130 an hour to watch Smackdown this Friday.
> 
> Anyway, I told him I've got better things to do but has anyone else gotten this offer yet?


I'll take it!!! Where do I sign? $650 a week .. >


----------



## Venocide

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Didn't Seth say AEW was minor league? :mj4


----------



## InexorableJourney

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

I did mention that Cain was the ultimate anti-draw.



InexorableJourney said:


> I was just looking at Cain's UFC PPV buyrates, and he looks look the ultimate anti-draw.


----------



## Chris90

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



llj said:


> Yes!
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fox_Sports_2
> 
> Also for comparison, NXT and AEW were up against the World Series too. And they didn't have a Brock, Hogan or Flair either.
> 
> There's no spinning it


They really had all of those names on the show this week and did this number? Holy shit lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Zappers said:


> RAW has always beat SD in the ratings. Except for the SD debut on FOX(and probably a couple other times I can't recall off hand) RAW was and always will be the A show.


Except that Michael Cole and Vince by proxy say that Smackdown is the A Show.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Oof


----------



## Zappers

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Except that Michael Cole and Vince by proxy say that Smackdown is the A Show.


They must be smoking those funny cigarettes again.


----------



## Ace

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

AEW has been on TV for a month and has victories over NXT and SD.

It's nice to see Vince and HHH actually put someone over for a change.


----------



## Venocide

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

Imagine paying a billion dollars for a TV show that struggles to hit a million viewers.

:reneelel :beckylol :Brock :book :Rollins :bryanlol :kobelol :westbrook5 :ha :maisielol2 :duck :tysonlol :franklol :denirolol :chlol hh :evans :aryalol :HA :maury :heston






:vincecry


----------



## InexorableJourney

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



InexorableJourney said:


>


honestly i'd love to be a fly on bischoff's wall rn

that smug look will probably be chiseled on his face now permanently


----------



## Ace

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



InexorableJourney said:


>


 Another L, they fired the fall guy a week too early :lmao

This has got to be top to bottom the worst year in WWE history.

Nothing going their way, it seems like karma has finally caught up to them.

They're a god damn meme :ha


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

This is the future for SD right here once Fox kicks them off.

WWE has to be in full panic mode right now. They will have to shop around a SD thats barely pulling in a million viewers.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*

hahahaahahaha holy fucking shit.


----------



## InexorableJourney

If NXT get a few more viewers they could outdraw the 'A' show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Cain" Ratings Drain" Velasquez. :brock4


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Ace said:


> This is probably the biggest L the company has taken in years.
> 
> 800 and 88 fucking thousand viewers :lmao :heston :ha :sodone
> 
> FYI Meltzer was predicting 1.7m.
> 
> This was a show with Hogan and Flair announced.
> 
> My god, I'm in tears :lmao


This could be the lowest viewed & rated show (regardless of brands or organisations) ever in Hogan, Flair and Lesnar's careers. And it featured all three of them.



THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Is this a record low for Smackdown? I'm not sure but I do know that this rating is atrocious, :banderas


It's a record low for anything WWE related to go from 3.9M to 0.9M in 3 weeks. With 2 legendary HOFers feuding and SDs semi mainstream top monster heel feuding with his MMA rival involving a crossover storyline.


----------



## Ace

AJ and Joe saved from the humiliation of jobbing to AEW


----------



## llj




----------



## Clique

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



DammitC said:


> At this point, it's getting more obvious that the declining ratings have more to do with the mediocre shows/product than it ever did with the individual talents.
> 
> This Smackdown episode featured the likes of Hulk Hogan, Ric Flair, Brock Lesnar, and Cain Velasquez; yet they STILL couldn't even get 1 million viewers :done


These reasons and Friday is an awful day. Nobody is trying to watch WWE on a Friday night. I sure in the hell am not.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Ace said:


> *Another L, they fired the fall guy a week too early* :lmao
> 
> This has got to be top to bottom the worst year in WWE history.
> 
> Nothing going their way, it seems like karma has finally caught up to them.
> 
> They're a god damn meme :ha


Beat me too it.

It's such a WWe move too! :lmao

Like you said though this is absolute karma.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Cain's next pipebomb on Smackdwn: *Voy a matar las clasificaciones de televisión*. :bryanlol


----------



## Chan Hung

Confirmed!! Less than 900,000 lmao!!!!!!
:cornette
:russo

<img src="http://i.imgur.com/jxUF01M.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Maury" class="inlineimg" />
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/m2XjBg7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Heston" class="inlineimg" /> 
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/jxUF01M.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Maury" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## The XL 2

This is more than just moving channels. Of course it played a part, but you don't just hemorrhage 2/3rds of your audience because of a simple channel change. Smackdown is dying rapidly, and will almost certainly be under 2 mil next week.


----------



## Chrome

HORRENDOUS number, made worse by the fact that they had Hogan, Flair, Lesnar, and Cain on the show and they also promoted it HARD on Fox all week, with the tagline "For 1 night only...."


----------



## Master Bate

I wonder how many people are gonna shit on Brock for not drawing the same way they did Kofi.


----------



## Chan Hung

I wonder how AEW did on repeat Fri vs this lol


----------



## Ace

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188927785022185477
:heston


----------



## rbl85

Chan Hung said:


> I wonder how AEW did on repeat Fri vs this lol


Probably the same number that the other replays did.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Ouch! I guess AEW gets their credibility back. WWE will have to go to Netflix soon lol


----------



## rbl85

Where is The Wood ?


----------



## Alright_Mate

Smackdown is a bigger banter show than Arsenal fan tv.


----------



## Chan Hung

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Marko Stunt > Brock. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/m2XjBg7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Heston" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Obviously this is a one time event but it does portend poorly for a possible Smackdown on FS1 future.


It's TRUE
All.joking aside Marko fucking Stunt out drew Brock lmfao!
:heston


----------



## Chris90

Alright_Mate said:


> Smackdown is a bigger banter show than Arsenal fan tv.


AFTV is way more entertaining though


----------



## InexorableJourney

A few years ago Smackdown had a baseline of 2 million viewers, now 2 years later its dropped to around 800,000.

Something is rotten in the state of WWE.


----------



## llj




----------



## Ace

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188920045075881984
He's hit and miss, but it makes sense.


----------



## Jonhern

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



prosperwithdeen said:


> Bruhhhh this is awesome. Change is coming. They just need to drop under 500,000 before the end of the year and Vince will probably be voted out of power. (I actually have no idea how that works but I hope lol)


Considering he has about 85% of the voting shares it will never happen.


----------



## Ace

Channel change aside, it's shocking that they could drop that low.

If people wanted to watch they would have watched.

There were people saying AEW could beat SD this week and I scoffed at it, WWE would need to fall embarrassingly low for that to happen. I didn't think it was remotely feasible to fall that low at this point.


----------



## Death Rider

BuT bRoCk Is A dRaW :heston :heston :heston.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

I wanna see certain dorks make threads about how Lesnar is killing the company just like they have done with Kofi and Seth. He drew way less than everybody else as the champion.


----------



## Chrome

Ace said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188927785022185477
> :heston


I see the 'E stooges are out in full force on Twitter.









"bUt tHeY wErE oN fS1 tHiS wEEk" foh, they were promoting the shit out of it on the World Series and NFL Sunday. A drop was expected but not to THIS EXTENT.


----------



## Chan Hung

What amazes me is that they had over 3 million viewers not long ago and they dropped to less than 900,000 another thing to think about is most of their audience is over 50 years old so maybe they just were not sure what channel did flip to I'm just saying they're not as tech-savvy


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



SPCDRI said:


>


I see Kofi came in 7th beating Brock in the ratings. >


----------



## KrysRaw1

AEW is laughing right now at the sinking ship


----------



## McNugget

It's a terrible number and it speaks to a really big problem that is only going to get worse in WWE as they continue to push the same creative.

Assuming the number bounces back in a reasonable way next week, it'll be hand-waved away. But if they come in under 2 million next week, I would imagine that someone will start freaking out.


----------



## KrysRaw1

McNugget said:


> It's a terrible number and it speaks to a really big problem that is only going to get worse in WWE as they continue to push the same creative.
> 
> Assuming the number bounces back in a reasonable way next week, it'll be hand-waved away. But if they come in under 2 million next week, I would imagine that someone will start freaking out.


Oh trust me you bet your bottom dollar that the fox executives are looking at this very closely


----------



## InexorableJourney

The number of posts in the Smackdown thread as a fantastic indicator of how many viewers its going to pull.

I believe the number of posts this week were the lowest ever.


----------



## House of Mystery

You can jump through all the hoops you want to try to justify the rating dip but a 63% drop from the previous week? That's more than just the one night channel change or sports competition...


----------



## bradatar

Holy shit haha hahahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrome

InexorableJourney said:


> The number of posts in the Smackdown thread as a fantastic indicator of how many viewers its going to pull.
> 
> I believe the number of posts this week were the lowest ever.


*Looks at number of replies for the Smackdown discussion thread.*

*Sees 316 replies*

I guess you can say the Smackdown ratings and discussion threads are _Stone Cold._ :austin


----------



## thelastpope16

I don't want to hear about any former ufc guys being a draw, wrestling fans do not give a shit about the ufc

Lesnar is not a draw 

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElTerrible




----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

Chrome said:


> *Looks at number of replies for the Smackdown discussion thread.*
> 
> *Sees 316 replies*
> 
> I guess you can say the Smackdown ratings and discussion threads are _Stone Cold._ :austin













I kid



That's some solid serendipity


----------



## ClintDagger

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> I wanna see certain dorks make threads about how Lesnar is killing the company just like they have done with Kofi and Seth. He drew way less than everybody else as the champion.


You probably won’t see those threads because Brock has legitimate credentials and is also a huge reason why Fox paid all of that money to WWE in the first place. But as far as low viewership goes, Brock is undoubtedly just as much to blame as Seth, Becky, Kofi, etcetera. He has the same problem as everybody else in that he can’t cut interesting promos (or in his case doesn’t cut a promo at all) and Heyman isn’t any good anymore either. The only positive thing Brock has going for him is that Fox sees him as a big star. But just being a star doesn’t equate to people watching WWE. You have to be captivating in that universe a la Rock and Austin in their hey day. Just like modern day Hogan and Flair. If they could still wrestle they would draw eyeballs but once you’re no longer a physical threat you are no longer a draw. When Austin & Rock are old and decrepit nobody will care about them anymore either.


----------



## Jonhern

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



ShonenRamone said:


> I'm laughing so hard, *HISTORIC*
> 
> :heston
> 
> WWE shareholders, where are they?


Earning call this Halloween, should be fun.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Chrome said:


> InexorableJourney said:
> 
> 
> 
> The number of posts in the Smackdown thread as a fantastic indicator of how many viewers its going to pull.
> 
> I believe the number of posts this week were the lowest ever.
> 
> 
> 
> *Looks at number of replies for the Smackdown discussion thread.*
> 
> *Sees 316 replies*
> 
> I guess you can say the Smackdown ratings and discussion threads are _Stone Cold._ <img src="http://i.imgur.com/Eao7f.png" border="0" alt="" title="Austin" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

i wish I could like on mobile.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Now I'm sure you asshole are probably enjoying this let me just show you guys a little something before you continue celebrating. 

https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCir...ship/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share

Basically says Mountain and 8pm Pacific Time Zone ratings weren't counted during the ratings.


----------



## AEW_19

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Now I'm sure you asshole are probably enjoying this let me just show you guys a little something before you continue celebrating.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCir...ship/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
> 
> Basically says Mountain and 8pm Pacific Time Zone ratings weren't counted during the ratings.


:booklel :booklel :booklel


----------



## TheLooseCanon

:heston

This is the best time in wrestling in 20 years for me. Greatest moment in the history of our sport!


----------



## Death Rider

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Now I'm sure you asshole are probably enjoying this let me just show you guys a little something before you continue celebrating.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCir...ship/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
> 
> Basically says Mountain and 8pm Pacific Time Zone ratings weren't counted during the ratings.


So you are saying there are 1.2 million people hiding in the mountains watching?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Death Rider said:


> So you are saying there are 1.2 million people hiding in the mountains watching?


Not at all. Just saying 888k isn't the real number.


----------



## ShiningStar

House of Mystery said:


> You can jump through all the hoops you want to try to justify the rating dip but a 63% drop from the previous week? That's more than just the one night channel change or sports competition...


It's an indicator that a lot of their fanbase are people who just watch the show stubbornly or lazily out of habit and don't actually passionately love the product.When you force them the slight inconvenience of spending 5 seconds to figure where FS1 is on their tv and 2/3's just find something else to do it's a pretty damning of the product.


----------



## llj

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Not at all. Just saying 888k isn't the real number.


This is kinda like the spin I was hearing in the UK when last week RAW only did 3000 viewers there. The claim was that some numbers weren't counted.

Regardless, once you are resorting to squeezing all the drops you can muster from the grapefruit like this, you're not in good shape either way...

I'm sure shows like Game of Thrones or Big Bang Theory never had to use these excuses for their ratings.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

llj said:


> This is kinda like the spin I was hearing in the UK when last week RAW only did 3000 viewers there. The claim was that some numbers weren't counted.
> 
> Regardless, once you are resorting to squeezing all the drops from the grapefruit like this, you're not in good shape either way...


Even if the extra non counted figures brought it up, low millions still isn't great. I highly doubt they'll stay this way though and will be back into the 2 millions this week.


----------



## Prosper

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Jonhern said:


> Considering he has about 85% of the voting shares it will never happen.


:sadbecky So what CAN happen? Don't know much about stock/shares.


----------



## llj

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Even if the extra non counted figures brought it up, low millions still isn't great. I highly doubt they'll stay this way though and will be back into the 2 millions this week.


Oh for sure, nobody expects this to be the regular number. Just that it's a way worse number than expected for being on FS1. 

I think even if they do 2 million next week, it's still bad for Fox. It's very possible they start regularly going below RAW again as soon as next week.


----------



## rbl85

You never count the replay numbers


----------



## Vic

AEW ratings last week: 967K

SD (the current A Show) last week: 888

...................

:ha let’s all let this sink in boys and girls.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



prosperwithdeen said:


> :sadbecky So what CAN happen? Don't know much about stock/shares.


Well, one of their held-back stars could leave, find a couple of partners and financial backing, and start their own wrestling promotion. 


Oh, wait ....


----------



## Lil Uso Vert

NASCAR gets millions of views on FS1 on Sunday afternoons and Saturday Nights. And NASCAR don’t get half the promo wwe gets. This is a huge L and if you think otherwise you are foolish. This could do sub 2 million on Fox next week. Terrible


----------



## Jonhern

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Now I'm sure you asshole are probably enjoying this let me just show you guys a little something before you continue celebrating.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCir...ship/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
> 
> Basically says Mountain and 8pm Pacific Time Zone ratings weren't counted during the ratings.


He is adding both the live and repeat viewing to bump it up to 1.2 million, but you can't do that. For instance you can't say aew did 1.7 million in it's debut by adding the live plus 500k the repeat did. That's what he is doing in that post, adding live and repeat in the west and mountain timezones. Someone else said if you only counted one over the other it would only bump up 100k.


----------



## llj

Jonhern said:


> He is adding both the live and repeat viewing to bump it up to 1.2 million, but you can't do that. For instance you can't say aew did 1.7 million in it's debut by adding the live plus 500k the repeat did. That's what he is doing in that post, adding live and repeat in the west and mountain timezones. Someone else said if you only counted one over the other it would only bump up 100k.


The redditor deleted his post lmao. Guess he realized he was figured out.


----------



## Jonhern

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



prosperwithdeen said:


> :sadbecky So what CAN happen? Don't know much about stock/shares.


Institutional investors can put some pressure but they could never get him out. The only thing they could hope for is some change in executive structure, because Vince and family while in complete control of the company also have almost all thier wealth tied into thier stock holdings. Just look at how Vince is funding the xfl. So they can't just do whatever they want for fear of the stock price falling. But Vince volunteering to step down would take something of an existential threat to the company happening. It definitely won't happen because of a string of poor ratings when they are still getting paid what they are now.


----------



## Sensei Utero

UNDER A MILLION

:LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## sanseb

Is this the first time since the AE that a main show of the WWE has been beaten by another wrestling company? HISTORIC


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

:ha :ha :ha:ha :ha :ha :ha

Glad no one I care about is on this show or in that main event last week. Yikes. There's Hour 3 of Raw head to head with the NFL barely slipping below 2 million viewers, and then there's completely shitting the bed like SD did.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Prosper

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



Jonhern said:


> Institutional investors can put some pressure but they could never get him out. The only thing they could hope for is some change in executive structure, because Vince and family while in complete control of the company also have almost all thier wealth tied into thier stock holdings. Just look at how Vince is funding the xfl. So they can't just do whatever they want for fear of the stock price falling. But Vince volunteering to step down would take something of an existential threat to the company happening. It definitely won't happen because of a string of poor ratings when they are still getting paid what they are now.


Interesting. Thanks for explaining, I was too lazy to educate myself on it. Don't know if you care about this sort of thing, but have some green rep.


----------



## Ace

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Now I'm sure you asshole are probably enjoying this let me just show you guys a little something before you continue celebrating.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCir...ship/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
> 
> Basically says Mountain and 8pm Pacific Time Zone ratings weren't counted during the ratings.


Guys I think this is the same WWE shill/fake AJ fan who got banned a year or so back.

Forgot his name think it was WWE with some numbers.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

This can't be spun at all.

Big names where on this show, and it was on a show going into a "ppv". Anybody saying it's because it's on FS1 basically just saying they need a very big network in order to draw shit. SDL is not doing well at all. This is bad. 

Vince Lawst.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Last Friday.



WINNING said:


> Make no mistake. This may be a "one night only" deal for FS1 but beyond the surface level, this is clearly a trial run for FS1 and how Smackdown would do on that channel before FOX makes the inevitable decision and moves it over there post-Wrestlemania.
> 
> If things don't change drastically soon, this show is done for on FOX. Guaranteed.












*It's over. Done.*

They'll bounce back this Friday to around barely 2 million but that sealed this show's fate. FOX got carnied and are having buyer's remorse. They may not outright cancel SD but they'll damn sure move it to FS1/2 in a couple of months. We all knew it would be a big drop but to do under a million with Hogan, Flair, Reigns, Brock, Heyman, and Cain in the show is terrible and no amount of spinning by the inept Drones is going to change it. This is the "A" show, huh? What a fucking joke.


----------



## Mifune Jackson

ClintDagger said:


> You probably won’t see those threads because Brock has legitimate credentials and is also a huge reason why Fox paid all of that money to WWE in the first place. But as far as low viewership goes, Brock is undoubtedly just as much to blame as Seth, Becky, Kofi, etcetera. He has the same problem as everybody else in that he can’t cut interesting promos (or in his case doesn’t cut a promo at all) and Heyman isn’t any good anymore either. The only positive thing Brock has going for him is that Fox sees him as a big star. But just being a star doesn’t equate to people watching WWE. You have to be captivating in that universe a la Rock and Austin in their hey day. Just like modern day Hogan and Flair. If they could still wrestle they would draw eyeballs but once you’re no longer a physical threat you are no longer a draw. When Austin & Rock are old and decrepit nobody will care about them anymore either.


Exactly. No one can take away Brock Lensar being Brock Lesnar, same with Rock, Hogan, Flair, etc.

The issue for me is more that they've done basically everything with Brock over the time he's been in WWE since 2012 and I don't know what novelty he has left in him that could help the show. I'm sure he's good for another big feud or two with a top name, but I tapped out of Brock world title reigns, like, 4 title reigns ago.


----------



## Blisstory

*AEW loses a million viewers*

AEW Fans- "ya well we went up against the world series...."

*WWE loses a million viewers*

AEW Fans- "You can use the World Series or changing networks as an excuse"


----------



## Chrome

Blisstory said:


> **AEW loses a million viewers**
> 
> AEW Fans- "ya well we went up against the world series...."
> 
> *WWE loses a million viewers*
> 
> AEW Fans- "You can use the World Series or changing networks as an excuse"


When did AEW lose a million viewers?


----------



## Tk Adeyemi

Just saw the smackdown ratings holy hell. I can’t believe that. May be now Vince will understand that he has to build and develop talent and create a compelling show for his audience instead of bringing back past it stars from the 90’s.


----------



## Ace

Blisstory said:


> *AEW loses a million viewers*
> 
> AEW Fans- "ya well we went up against the world series...."
> 
> *WWE loses a million viewers*
> 
> AEW Fans- "You can use the World Series or changing networks as an excuse"


 SD lost 3.1m viewers in a month and 1.6m across a week :lmao

AEW fell from 1.4m to 927k over a month, that's less of a drop than the drops SD has had week to week :lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Seeing Drones this year malfunction completely and use everything from false equivalencies to undermining a new promotion at every turn to defending the indefensible this company does has been quite the sight to see and I've enjoyed laughing at each Drone doing so.

Imagine justifying this 65% drop to where SD is doing under a million with Brock, Hogan, and Flair (FS1 or not). :mj4


----------



## ClintDagger

Mifune Jackson said:


> Exactly. No one can take away Brock Lensar being Brock Lesnar, same with Rock, Hogan, Flair, etc.
> 
> The issue for me is more that they've done basically everything with Brock over the time he's been in WWE since 2012 and I don't know what novelty he has left in him that could help the show. I'm sure he's good for another big feud or two with a top name, but I tapped out of Brock world title reigns, like, 4 title reigns ago.


Well and in all fairness to Brock he’s never been designed to be the big draw since his return. Brock’s always been meant to be the guy that propels a guy into being a big draw. WWE probably should have focused on Brock as the top guy upon his return but they didn’t. In match 1 Brock was designed to prove that WWE is better than UFC when Cena beat him. Then Brock was meant to show that HHH was just as much of a badass as him. Then Brock beats Taker so that he could have enough equity in him to mean something when Roman beat him. Then Brock is set up to make Seth feel like a star. And now he’s there to rehab the title and get Cain over. Brock dominates the title sure, but in WWE’s mind they are setting up the dominoes for Brock to give the rub to someone down the line. But it just isn’t working.


----------



## .christopher.

Blisstory said:


> *AEW loses a million viewers*
> 
> AEW Fans- "ya well we went up against the world series...."
> 
> *WWE loses a million viewers*
> 
> AEW Fans- "You can use the World Series or changing networks as an excuse"


People like you make me lose faith in humanity.


----------



## Brodus Clay

Damn Brock as been appearing a lot so he actually kill ratings, take that Marko Stunt draws more than Brock lol


----------



## Natecore

Smackdown beaten by Black Jesus Friday night

:lmao

RIP Charlie Murphy


----------



## Taroostyles

So obviously being on FS1 hurt them but goodness I never would have thought under a million. 

This situation could get very interesting as FOX is paying them a boatload of money and may run out of patience quickly.


----------



## InexorableJourney

Advertisers next time FOX does an upfront for Smackdown


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Even now Smackdown commercials still feature wrestlers not on the brand. People tuned in to see the big names on the premiere and have tuned out rapidly when they saw who the regular performers are.


----------



## Mateus Tunes

Not sure, but I think the rating has dropped because the show is bad.

If WWE pretended it wasn't because of the ratings, I hope the message got clear.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Blisstory said:


> *AEW loses a million viewers*
> 
> AEW Fans- "ya well we went up against the world series...."
> 
> *WWE loses a million viewers*
> 
> AEW Fans- "You can use the World Series or changing networks as an excuse"


Dude, this thing where people just make up quotes for respective fan bases is FUCKING CANCER. My god, can we have a forum-wide, site wide, FOR FUCKS SAKE INTERNET WIDE BAN ON THIS. 

I'm about to have a meltdown because I literally see it in EVERY fucking community, and you know what it fucking is? It's people too lazy/incompetent to have a god damn legitimate discussion, so they put words in people's mouth, and try to write there own narrative so they can look smart at the expense of a fan base.

You see this type of bottom of the barrel IQ discussion on twitter, I would hope on this forum, where I legitimately consider the majority of users to have a certain level of competence would stay away from shit like this. But alas.


----------



## Psychosocial

Taroostyles said:


> So obviously being on FS1 hurt them but goodness I never would have thought under a million.
> 
> This situation could get very interesting as FOX is paying them a boatload of money and may run out of patience quickly.


Do we have any word on how FOX executives view SD so far and especially the ratings drop from week to week?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A-SHOW ON FOX*



InexorableJourney said:


> I did mention that Cain was the ultimate anti-draw.


I was literally stunned how Vince and co. could've been as retarded as they were to think that Cain was going to be a big game changer. I've been a big MMA fan since 2012, and while I LOVED Cain as a fighter, the dude was NOTORIOUS for being the worst promo, and a literal charisma vacuum. 

His trilogy fight with JDS, which was literally billed as the biggest trilogy in UFC history and the biggest heavyweight fight of all time did a whopping 330,000 buys. After that, his title defense against Fabricio Werdum did 200,000 buys. The dude was the WORST drawing heavyweight champion of all time up until his title run. For comparison, Brock was regularly cracking 1.1 million, how the fuck do you dorp off THAT hard?


----------



## Kratosx23

OMG. Under a million viewers. I could've never predicted something this optimistic and this beautiful if my life depended on it. Fox and Vince have to be having seizures right now. They lost to AEW. SMACKDOWN. WiTH ALLEGED MEGA STAR BROCK LESNAR. :lmao They lost almost 3 million viewers in less than a month. :lmao

This show is on borrowed time and poised to be one of the all time great blunders in WWE history and I'm SO here for it. 

Fuck you Vince, you massive cunt. You fucking deserve this. Stick this L up your ass.



















And this week, hold on to your butts, because it's ROMAN REIGNS VS KING CORBIN. I can already smell the burnt leather across the country from all the people who run away from their couches as fast as they can.


----------



## InexorableJourney

Psychosocial said:


> Do we have any word on how FOX executives view SD so far and especially the ratings drop from week to week?


I think they expect Smackdown to bottom out at about 12 viewers.


----------



## The Wood

Embarrassing rating, but can we stop acting like this isn’t an anomaly? The ratings drop is HUGE, but they are going right back to FOX next week and will probably get 2 million viewers. At least, they better fucking hope so.

The initial SmackDown rating was also an anomaly because of The Rock and the debut. Let’s not pretend that they “lost 1.6 million” or whatever, lol. You’re comparing a freak giant rating to a freak tiny one. It doesn’t make someone a “drone” for pointing that out. 

The rating is fucking horrendous and a damn nightmare. It says something about how engaged people are with the week-to-week, which is a big issue they need to address. It’s going to be an uphill battle because of how they’ve conditioned someone. 

It’s also bad news for the industry, because AEW is also losing viewership. And if we’re going to mock SmackDown for 900k viewers, we should probably be consistent and mock AEW for that too. 

What is interesting and might be happening, is that AEW has woken people up to questioning why they watch WWE anymore. At the same time, they’re not getting hooked by AEW.


----------



## Fearless Viper

Should've left Orton on SDL.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Kratosx23 said:


> OMG. Under a million viewers. I could've never predicted something this optimistic and this beautiful if my life depended on it. Fox and Vince have to be having seizures right now. They lost to AEW. SMACKDOWN. WiTH ALLEGED MEGA STAR BROCK LESNAR. :lmao They lost almost 3 million viewers in less than a month. :lmao
> 
> This show is on borrowed time and poised to be one of the all time great blunders in WWE history and I'm SO here for it.
> 
> Fuck you Vince, you massive cunt. You fucking deserve this. Stick this L up your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this week, hold on to your butts, because it's ROMAN REIGNS VS KING CORBIN. I can already smell the burnt leather across the country from all the people who run away from their couches as fast as they can.


A decade and a half in the making. Well deserved for this company. If they won't conform to putting on a good to great product every week, let the ratings to go into freefall.

Funny to see the Drones' with their heads cut off running around to salvage this, though. :mj4


----------



## ElTerrible

That Fox executive that approved that deal must hate going to work on Monday, but he probably won´t have to much longer.


----------



## Death Rider

Blisstory said:


> *AEW loses a million viewers*
> 
> AEW Fans- "ya well we went up against the world series...."
> 
> *WWE loses a million viewers*
> 
> AEW Fans- "You can use the World Series or changing networks as an excuse"


You are really bad at maths as AEW has not lost 1m in viewers. Not even close.


----------



## The One

Death Rider said:


> Blisstory said:
> 
> 
> 
> *AEW loses a million viewers*
> 
> AEW Fans- "ya well we went up against the world series...."
> 
> *WWE loses a million viewers*
> 
> AEW Fans- "You can use the World Series or changing networks as an excuse"
> 
> 
> 
> You are really bad at maths as AEW has not lost 1m in viewers. Not even close.
Click to expand...

Oh good I was worried haha


----------



## Zapato

The thing that annoys me with all this ratings ranting is SD wasn’t a good show last week, so of course the numbers went down. That’s a good thing, surely we don’t want painted by numbers shows getting high ratings wins and nothing changing. Industry wide this is what we want, ditto if AEW starts to drop with them not embracing the criticisms they have faced. I just don’t get this pick a side fanboyism, just watch what you like and it’s not a crime to switch back if something entices you back. Grow up essentially.


----------



## arch.unleash

These morons just couldn't handle Cain's magical charisma so they stopped watching :vince


----------



## Rick Sanchez

So shocking that a washed up mma has-been didn't produce higher ratings.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Blisstory said:


> *AEW loses a million viewers*
> 
> AEW Fans- "ya well we went up against the world series...."
> 
> *WWE loses a million viewers*
> 
> AEW Fans- "You can use the World Series or changing networks as an excuse"


AEW has not lost anywhere close to a million viewers. 

SmackDown has technically lost just shy of 3 million viewers. 

What we have right here ladies and gentleman, is a false equivalency

And yes, SD will be back to 2.5m+ next week.


----------



## Singapore Kane

Vince and co. clearly chasing that lucrative Pop Tv money for the next tv deal. :mark:


----------



## SashaBanksisGOAT

Sasha deserves title run.


----------



## Freelancer

Smackdown ratings keep dropping. Wow, didn't see that coming...............


----------



## Kratosx23

SayWhatAgain! said:


> AEW has not lost anywhere close to a million viewers.
> 
> SmackDown has technically lost just shy of 3 million viewers.
> 
> What we have right here ladies and gentleman, is a false equivalency
> 
> And yes, SD will be back to 2.5m+ next week.


No they won't. They'll be up, but they won't be up to 2 million. FS1 was a big drop, plus the competition, but we've had WWE against heavy competition, and on a worse network and we didn't draw these numbers. The Trump/Hillary debate FFS, which did 80 million viewers plus, PLUS Monday Night Football, Raw still did a 2.4. This did 800,000. They've done far better ratings on Christmas, etc. Even AEW against the World Series didn't drop THAT much, and they got moved to a bad network too. Some of it is the bad network and competition, but for it to drop THIS much, that's a sign that people think SmackDown is a complete garbage show, which it IS. NOBODY cares about Brock vs Cain, NOBODY cares about Braun vs Fury, NOBODY cares about any storylines on SmackDown, their sole interesting guy, The Fiend is doing a Raw feud, and he's been half killed anyway, they don't have any of the top women. People don't care about watching the show because all the important shit is on Raw. That's it.


----------



## rbl85

SayWhatAgain! said:


> AEW has not lost anywhere close to a million viewers.
> 
> SmackDown has technically lost just shy of 3 million viewers.
> 
> What we have right here ladies and gentleman, is a false equivalency
> 
> *And yes, SD will be back to 2.5m+ next week.*


2.2 max.


----------



## krtgolfing

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Now I'm sure you asshole are probably enjoying this let me just show you guys a little something before you continue celebrating.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCir...ship/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
> 
> Basically says Mountain and 8pm Pacific Time Zone ratings weren't counted during the ratings.


If someone said this on reddit it must be true

:heston :heston :heston


----------



## shadows123

Thought it was a great promo back then..never thought it would become the need of the hour :vince


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Kratosx23 said:


> No they won't. They'll be up, but they won't be up to 2 million. FS1 was a big drop, plus the competition, but we've had WWE against heavy competition, and on a worse network and we didn't draw these numbers. The Trump/Hillary debate FFS, which did 80 million viewers plus, PLUS Monday Night Football, Raw still did a 2.4. This did 800,000. They've done far better ratings on Christmas, etc. Even AEW against the World Series didn't drop THAT much, and they got moved to a bad network too. Some of it is the bad network and competition, but for it to drop THIS much, that's a sign that people think SmackDown is a complete garbage show, which it IS. NOBODY cares about Brock vs Cain, NOBODY cares about Braun vs Fury, NOBODY cares about any storylines on SmackDown, their sole interesting guy, The Fiend is doing a Raw feud, and he's been half killed anyway, they don't have any of the top women. People don't care about watching the show because all the important shit is on Raw. That's it.


Didn't the rating not count pacific time zones or something though? I'm not American so I don't know how it works. 

SmackDown is a garbage show for sure, but Bryan's new story with Zayn and Nakamura is pretty interesting though, and obviously Wyatt is. I'm interested in seeing how Brock/Cain and Braun/Fury go, I'm gonna watch them as attractions, which is more interesting than most things in WWE. They got 3 of the top 5 women in Bayley, Sasha and Alexa, and also got Lacey who is a Vince McMahon project. I guess it could be argued Asuka has moved ahead of Alexa now, but even then it's still 3 of the top 6. The women's division isn't as lop sided as people think, if anything SD have the stronger depth. Outside of Becky, Charlotte and the KW, Raw have nothing, the fucking Iconics are the #2 heels for christ sake :lol 

Nothing important happened on Raw, SD had Brock beating down Cain and the Firefly Fun House, those were way more noteworthy than anything that happened on Raw yesterday.

No way they do below 2m, the fallout with Brock/Cain, Fury/Braun, and whatever happens with Wyatt in Saudi will be enough to get comfortably passed 2m.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

well this is to be expected with different channel (no idea about us tv but it sounds like a big demotion to fs1)

but i definitely think they would be happy with just staying at 1.5-2 mil on the main channel at this point. the 4mil for the opening was a one off.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> well this is to be expected with different channel (no idea about us tv but it sounds like a big demotion to fs1)
> 
> but i definitely think they would be happy with just staying at 1.5-2 mil on the main channel at this point. the 4mil for the opening was a one off.


1.5m on Fox would be a HORRIFIC number.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

SayWhatAgain! said:


> 1.5m on Fox would be a HORRIFIC number.


i know and i still think it could stagnate at that level. they need to lower their expectations! :lol


----------



## Kratosx23

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Didn't the rating not count pacific time zones or something though? I'm not American so I don't know how it works.


I don't know.



> SmackDown is a garbage show for sure, but Bryan's new story with Zayn and Nakamura is pretty interesting though, and obviously Wyatt is.


Why would anybody care about Bryan vs Nakamura and ZAYN? That's like the least important angle I've ever heard of. 



> I'm interested in seeing how Brock/Cain and Braun/Fury go, I'm gonna watch them as attractions, which is more interesting than most things in WWE. They got 3 of the top 5 women in Bayley, Sasha and Alexa, and also got Lacey who is a Vince McMahon project. I guess it could be argued Asuka has moved ahead of Alexa now, but even then it's still 3 of the top 6. The women's division isn't as lop sided as people think, if anything SD have the stronger depth, *outside of Becky, Charlotte and the KW, Raw have nothing*.


They don't need anyone else. 

The only two women in the company who matter based on booking are Becky and Charlotte. None of the others matter in terms of how they're presented. You remember that episode of Raw where Cena and Orton beat 15 guys in a gauntlet match? That's Becky and Charlotte compared to everybody else. Alexa Bliss has been depushed because she's too injury prone, and Sasha and Bayley are the forgotten Horsewomen. Even with Bayleys heel turn, it hasn't drummed up much interest in her because it's Bayley (as opposed to the Kabuki Warriors who their heel turn is going quite well) and Sasha is dead on arrival. The Kabuki Warriors aren't pushed either but Asuka and Kairi are so bloody good and the fans recognize that they're so far ahead of every other woman in terms of Raw in ring talent that they make themselves matter. As for Lacey Evans, the cricket whisperer is an active deterrent. If I were you, I would never in a million years list Lacey Evans as an argumentative point in the positive sense.



> Nothing important happened on Raw, SD had Brock beating down Cain and the Firefly Fun House, those were way more noteworthy than anything that happened on Raw yesterday.


Nobody cares about Brock vs Cain. People are sick of these fucking invaders coming in to our turf and fucking over our guys. The Firefly Funhouse is easily accessible as a YouTube clip. Why would anybody watch a 2 hour show for a 2 minute clip?



> No way they do below 2m, the fallout with Brock/Cain, Fury/Braun, and whatever happens with Wyatt in Saudi will be enough to get comfortably passed 2m.


After what happens with Wyatt in Saudi, they should get LESS than 800,000 if people have any sense.

The fallout of Brock and Cain and Braun and Fury doesn't matter. Nobody cares about these unimportant Saudi matches, and none of the four guys are helping. Brock has killed the product for so long and done the same thing for years, and people are tired of him. Cain was not even a big draw in UFC, much less WWE, and people are tired of invaders. Braun has been just KILLED, and speaking of invaders, Tyson Fury, a fucking boxer? As bad as an MMA guy is, at least MMA has a wrestling basis to it. You're gonna bring in a boxer? And not only that, I know you're from the UK and he's big over there, but you've got to understand this. Tyson Fury is NOT a celebrity in the United States. He's not famous. Sure, he is in the UK, so is Katie Price, and nobody in the States could pick her out of a line up either. Tyson Fury is not Mike Tyson, he's not Mayweather, he's not Manny Pacquiao, he's just a guy who happens to be a boxer.

I say there's no way in hell they get 2 million. We'll see who's right, but I can't see it. Maybe they can do 2 million if Bray Wyatt wins the title and people tune in to see what he does with the belt. Barring that, I see no possibility.


----------



## Zappers

Bray Wyatt (not the Fiend) is getting interviewed by Miz on MIZ TV Friday. It will be the first time Bray will be doing his character outside of those taped segments in the Firefly Fun House.

I believe this should bring people to watch. Well see what happens though.


----------



## Jonhern

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Didn't the rating not count pacific time zones or something though? I'm not American so I don't know how it works.


that's not true, it counted them, the person trying to say it actually did 1.2million was trying to add the live and the time-delayed (IE the 8pm showing) viewing on the west coast to the live number from the east coast, and thats just not how things are done. Usually, WWE is not shown live on the west coast only time delayed. But if you are going to instead say they should have kept the same way and only counted the time delay, you can't add that on top of the live viewing too, you have to remove that and only count one or the other. So the increase if any would not have been much.


----------



## Prosper

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> i know and i still think it could stagnate at that level. they need to lower their expectations! :lol


Lower their expectations? Lol nah WWE needs to up their game. If I paid a billion dollars I'd want more than 888K, even if it was FS1 lol.


----------



## wrestlingfann

SayWhatAgain! said:


> 1.5m on Fox would be a HORRIFIC number.


I agree. They need to keep the advertising going like they did before the premiere episode. WWE ads were all over during baseball/football games in September. Now I don't see any ads. They need to advertise the show to keep the audience.


----------



## birthday_massacre

SD falls under one million viewers LMAO


----------



## Jonhern

The Wood said:


> Embarrassing rating, but can we stop acting like this isn’t an anomaly? The ratings drop is HUGE, but they are going right back to FOX next week and will probably get 2 million viewers. At least, they better fucking hope so.
> 
> The initial SmackDown rating was also an anomaly because of The Rock and the debut. Let’s not pretend that they “lost 1.6 million” or whatever, lol. You’re comparing a freak giant rating to a freak tiny one. It doesn’t make someone a “drone” for pointing that out.
> 
> The rating is fucking horrendous and a damn nightmare. It says something about how engaged people are with the week-to-week, which is a big issue they need to address. It’s going to be an uphill battle because of how they’ve conditioned someone.
> 
> *It’s also bad news for the industry, because AEW is also losing viewership. And if we’re going to mock SmackDown for 900k viewers, we should probably be consistent and mock AEW for that too. *
> 
> What is interesting and might be happening, is that AEW has woken people up to questioning why they watch WWE anymore. At the same time, they’re not getting hooked by AEW.


Yeah no, one is an upstart that is only getting production costs paid and a split of the ad revenue, the other is a huge corporation that has had a monopoly on wrestling for almost 2 decades that is getting big rights fees for their product. The two are not the same and should not be analyzed the same. Saying it's ok for AEW to be at this number and bad for WWE is not being contradictory, it's being based in reality and what is expected of each company.


----------



## Jedah

YOWIE WOWIE. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

I think we've revealed just what the floor is. The minute you put WWE on a network that might not be so convenient to access (a lot of people get FS1 but it isn't as easy to find since it's usually bundled in the swamp of different sports channels with a high numbe)r, only the hardest of hardcores make the effort. The Friday night slot definitely hurt it but this is the new reality. All that promotion up in smoke. People don't want to watch WWE unless it's convenient. People don't want to go out of the way to watch this company. That says it all. There's nothing must-see about it.

Just watch what happens in the next round of negotiations. WWE isn't going to swindle a major TV network for these mega bucks next time around. What happens to them then, when their baseline will be significantly lower even than now?

And a side note - where are all of Brock's dick riders now?

I wonder what it will take for Vince to realize that he and his toxic creative process is the Sword of Damocles hanging over his company now and that he needs to go?


----------



## The Wood

Rick Sanchez said:


> So shocking that a washed up mma has-been didn't produce higher ratings.


People are not tuning out because of Brock or Cain. Hogan and Flair are proven draws and they did not help things either. This is a bigger issue.



SayWhatAgain! said:


> Blisstory said:
> 
> 
> 
> *AEW loses a million viewers*
> 
> AEW Fans- "ya well we went up against the world series...."
> 
> *WWE loses a million viewers*
> 
> AEW Fans- "You can use the World Series or changing networks as an excuse"
> 
> 
> 
> AEW has not lost anywhere close to a million viewers.
> 
> SmackDown has technically lost just shy of 3 million viewers.
> 
> What we have right here ladies and gentleman, is a false equivalency
> 
> And yes, SD will be back to 2.5m+ next week.
Click to expand...

It’s pretty obvious the post that people keep replying to with “AEW lose a million viewers” is being hyperbolic. 

AEW is losing large chunks of its audience each week. That’s just the way it is, and people framing it as “AEW beats SmackDown!” are putting some major spin on that ball. 

Technically, AEW have not been able to appeal to the 2.5 million people vaguely interested in watching wrestling each week. 



Jonhern said:


> SayWhatAgain! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't the rating not count pacific time zones or something though? I'm not American so I don't know how it works.
> 
> 
> 
> that's not true, it counted them, the person trying to say it actually did 1.2million was trying to add the live and the time-delayed (IE the 8pm showing) viewing on the west coast to the live number from the east coast, and thats just not how things are done. Usually, WWE is not shown live on the west coast only time delayed. But if you are going to instead say they should have kept the same way and only counted the time delay, you can't add that on top of the live viewing too, you have to remove that and only count one or the other. So the increase if any would not have been much.
Click to expand...

It doesn’t really matter if they weren’t. What matters is the perception of SmackDown as being cold as ice. “Actually, we got a 1.2” isn’t going to wash away the shock that I’m sure a lot of people at FOX are feeling right now. 



Jonhern said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Embarrassing rating, but can we stop acting like this isn’t an anomaly? The ratings drop is HUGE, but they are going right back to FOX next week and will probably get 2 million viewers. At least, they better fucking hope so.
> 
> The initial SmackDown rating was also an anomaly because of The Rock and the debut. Let’s not pretend that they “lost 1.6 million” or whatever, lol. You’re comparing a freak giant rating to a freak tiny one. It doesn’t make someone a “drone” for pointing that out.
> 
> The rating is fucking horrendous and a damn nightmare. It says something about how engaged people are with the week-to-week, which is a big issue they need to address. It’s going to be an uphill battle because of how they’ve conditioned someone.
> 
> *It’s also bad news for the industry, because AEW is also losing viewership. And if we’re going to mock SmackDown for 900k viewers, we should probably be consistent and mock AEW for that too. *
> 
> What is interesting and might be happening, is that AEW has woken people up to questioning why they watch WWE anymore. At the same time, they’re not getting hooked by AEW.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah no, one is an upstart that is only getting production costs paid and a split of the ad revenue, the other is a huge corporation that has had a monopoly on wrestling for almost 2 decades that is getting big rights fees for their product. The two are not the same and should not be analyzed the same. Saying it's ok for AEW to be at this number and bad for WWE is not being contradictory, it's being based in reality and what is expected of each company.
Click to expand...

I said it’s bad for the industry. Both shows are doing <1 million people. That’s not good. And right now, the health of the industry is in rights fees. Getting production costs covered is a great deal out the gate, but it’s not definitely going to equate to $200 million in rights fees in a few years time.

If the bottom is falling out for WWE, and given the Canadian and UK numbers, we _might not_ be looking at a return to normal for them, but nothing takes its place, then it is undoubtedly bad for the industry. 



Jedah said:


> YOWIE WOWIE. <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/WrestlingForum_2014RED/smilies/tango_face_smile_big.png" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/WrestlingForum_2014RED/smilies/tango_face_smile_big.png" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/WrestlingForum_2014RED/smilies/tango_face_smile_big.png" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> I think we've revealed just what the floor is. The minute you put WWE on a network that might not be so convenient to access (a lot of people get FS1 but it isn't as easy to find since it's usually bundled in the swamp of different sports channels with a high numbe)r, only the hardest of hardcores make the effort. The Friday night slot definitely hurt it but this is the new reality. All that promotion up in smoke. People don't want to watch WWE unless it's convenient. People don't want to go out of the way to watch this company. That says it all. There's nothing must-see about it.
> 
> Just watch what happens in the next round of negotiations. WWE isn't going to swindle a major TV network for these mega bucks next time around. What happens to them then, when their baseline will be significantly lower even than now?
> 
> And a side note - where are all of Brock's dick riders now?
> 
> I wonder what it will take for Vince to realize that he and his toxic creative process is the Sword of Damocles hanging over his company now and that he needs to go?


I’m not American, but I cannot imagine Fox Sports 1 being that hard to find. And it being Friday doesn’t make any sense, because SmackDown has been on Friday for weeks and a newsflash to them: that’s your time slot, guys. You kind of need to make it work.

It’s what you’re saying. People don’t give enough of a shit to try. It’s indicative of an engagement problem. 

This is not a Brock problem, lol. This is like throwing Flair’s legacy in the trash because of the number. Does anyone think that they do a larger number with Kofi fucking Kingston as champion? 

It is Vince’s vision. It is his creative and his leadership that needs to be called into question. WWE has a very bad case of Foundation Syndrome that they need to push past. 

The death of kayfabe does not help either. Because you can’t just make stars anymore. And things that should draw, like Brock, don’t necessarily work on an audience that decide they like the guy with no physique and can’t tell a story anywhere near main event level because he’s a meme to them. 

WWE have done this to themselves. I’ve got sympathy for them. But it’s a condition that goes deep — far deeper than simply Brock. I completely understand why he threw the belt at Vince after WrestleMania 34.


----------



## Jedah

Friday night is a well known death slot, buddy. Less people are gonna watch anything on a Friday because people go out. It's an automatic handicap.

FS1 is usually lost in the morass of sports channels in most cable packages. For me FS1 is channel 400 and I'm in the biggest metro area in the US. Fox, meanwhile is 5 and USA is 16. As you can see, it's much more hidden.

So clearly, people just can't be assed enough to find FS1 to watch WWE. Can't blame them.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Im right near DC and FS1 is channel 729 for me. lol. So yeah, its up there.


----------



## Mongstyle

That's a horrible number, but it's ultimately meaningless without context of the next week or two. If they drop to below 2 million on Fox over the next few weeks consistently, then they should be very worried.


----------



## Adam Cool

Jedah said:


> Friday night is a well known death slot, buddy. Less people are gonna watch anything on a Friday because *people go out*. It's an automatic handicap.
> .


:vincecry


----------



## llj

I think they hit 2 million flat this week. It's hard to say what Smackdown has going for them. Theoretically they have Brock and Roman, but they don't blip anymore and aren't big enough on their own to draw more than most of the roster combined, and in times like these where everyone is an anti-draw or no-draw at best, Smackdown needed to fill their show with all the "names" that they could squeeze. I was shocked Becky didn't go to Smackdown. They moved guys like Orton and Joe to RAW. Charlotte to RAW. I think the "big" names they got from RAW was Bray and Alexa? And Bray's value dropped right after HIAC and Alexa is like a full year removed from her heyday as a championship focus.

Outside of that, the stories just suck. Cain? Who cares? Tyson Fury? Most people outside the UK don't even know him (and the UK has stopped watching WWE long ago).


----------



## ClintDagger

llj said:


> I think they hit 2 million flat this week. It's hard to say what Smackdown has going for them. Theoretically they have Brock and Roman, but they don't blip anymore and aren't big enough on their own to draw more than most of the roster combined, and in times like these where everyone is an anti-draw or no-draw at best, Smackdown needed to fill their show with all the "names" that they could squeeze. I was shocked Becky didn't go to Smackdown. They moved guys like Orton and Joe to RAW. Charlotte to RAW. I think the "big" names they got from RAW was Bray and Alexa? And Bray's value dropped right after HIAC and Alexa is like a full year removed from her heyday as a championship focus.
> 
> Outside of that, the stories just suck. Cain? Who cares? Tyson Fury? Most people outside the UK don't even know him (and the UK has stopped watching WWE long ago).


If they’re at or below 2MM this week then the countdown to cancellation can begin. Because that means 1.5MM is on the horizon and I think that’s the number at which they become very expendable. I remember when WWE cheerleaders were saying that the Fox deal proved that WWE wasn’t dying. I vehemently disagreed and said I thought it was the worst thing that could happen to them and long term would mean the end of WWE as we know it. Little did I know that the writing would be on the wall potentially less than a month out from the debut.


----------



## RainmakerV2

llj said:


> I think they hit 2 million flat this week. It's hard to say what Smackdown has going for them. Theoretically they have Brock and Roman, but they don't blip anymore and aren't big enough on their own to draw more than most of the roster combined, and in times like these where everyone is an anti-draw or no-draw at best, Smackdown needed to fill their show with all the "names" that they could squeeze. I was shocked Becky didn't go to Smackdown. They moved guys like Orton and Joe to RAW. Charlotte to RAW. I think the "big" names they got from RAW was Bray and Alexa? And Bray's value dropped right after HIAC and Alexa is like a full year removed from her heyday as a championship focus.
> 
> Outside of that, the stories just suck. Cain? Who cares? Tyson Fury? Most people outside the UK don't even know him (and the UK has stopped watching WWE long ago).


They need to build credible heels. But they won't. Roman will just pin Corbin flat and Im pretty darn sure Bryan will take the IC from Nakamura. Hard to get into a wrestling show when all the bad guys are complete nerds who always lose. At least Heyman builds heels on RAW. 

Not even sure what you do with Wyatt. Kayfabe wise after that HIAC, he literally can't be beaten. But, hes..gonna be..beaten? So..like..what?


----------



## Matthew Castillo

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> well this is to be expected with different channel (no idea about us tv but it sounds like a big demotion to fs1)
> 
> but i definitely think they would be happy with just staying at 1.5-2 mil on the main channel at this point. the 4mil for the opening was a one off.


They very much would not be, Fox was sold the deal on the idea that Smackdown would be doing 3 million viewers on average. 1.5 million is very good for cable, it's disastrously bad for Network television. Brooklyn 99 was booted from Fox at 1.78 million viewers with .79 in the key demo.


----------



## Fearless Viper

Very very bad...


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

I’ve heard that Fox are trigger happy when it comes to cancellations. Is this true?


----------



## ClintDagger

optikk sucks said:


> I’ve heard that Fox are trigger happy when it comes to cancellations. Is this true?


Fox has a relatively new (about a year) head of their network so what will or won’t happen is probably a wild card. Since their new president came from AMC I wouldn’t be too surprised if he isn’t gun shy about ditching WWE if they don’t perform. For one, that decision was made before he came in so it’s not like he has any skin in the game.


----------



## Jonhern

The Wood said:


> AEW is losing large chunks of its audience each week. That’s just the way it is, and people framing it as “AEW beats SmackDown!” are putting some major spin on that ball.
> 
> Technically, AEW have not been able to appeal to the 2.5 million people vaguely interested in watching wrestling each week.
> 
> 
> I said it’s bad for the industry. Both shows are doing <1 million people. That’s not good. And right now, the health of the industry is in rights fees. Getting production costs covered is a great deal out the gate, but it’s not definitely going to equate to $200 million in rights fees in a few years time.


While AEW did lose a big chunk of the audience from the debut, the demo has been more stable. They lost 32% of the demo from the first week, but have only lost 4% from the second to the third week, and gained back 2% this past week, so only a 2% drop from week 2 to 4. If this is where they settle in for in the near term they are golden, will keep them in top5-10 on Wednesday. and if it continues or if they grow next year they will get a nice rights deal when the time comes. TNT's other shows only do mid .3 demo at best, and cable shows only last about 10 episodes. So TNT is loving getting these numbers right now and if AEW can deliver this all year-long they will become very valuable to TNT. 

And I know no one here likes to believe it but that's the only number that matters, which is why under a million for them is not a big deal because they skew younger than WWE as evidenced by NXT. Look at south park, under a million and has been on for over 20 years. American Horror Stroy does not have 2.5 million but is considered a hit. AEW could add 2million more people but if they are not in the demo it won't mean a thing for their ad rates, which they care about because they are getting a split. 

Don't believe me, just take NCIS, one of the most viewed shows on tv, they have 4 times more viewers than Will and Grace and The Good Place, but make about the same in ad rates, Will & Grace actually gets more. They have 12million viewers a night and make less than a show that has 3 million viewers. This Is Us, has 8 million viewers, 4 million less than NCIS yet makes 3X more in ad rates. Total viewers does not matter. TV is very different than even 5 years ago because there are so many options people can choose for entertainment. Everything but something like the NFL has essentially a niche audience, and shows can do great with what we might consider small total viewers. So it's actually great for the industry that we have another promotion doing so well, top 5 Wednesdays on cable 3 out of the 4 weeks it has been on. 

Even for WWE, the biggest shock is not under a million, it's that the demo was close to what NXT has been getting on USA. Less than half what SDL was getting on USA. SDL lost 28% of the demo from week 1 to 2, and then lost another 30% from week 2 to 3. And yes its an aberration because of the channel move, but they lost 61% from week 3 to 4. that's an 81% decrease from week 1 to 4, 73% decrease from week 2 to 4. Now if you want to discount the last one fine, it has still been big drops each week on FOX, who knows what it would have been last week if it was not moved, could have stayed the same, could have had another 30% drop. On FOX they have lost 50% of the demo audience since the debut and they have higher expectations because of their deal.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I wonder if Fox realizes that their hugely money invested new show just got snowplowed by a show from another network? Your show just got trounced by a subdivision of WWE. They probably don't give AF but then why the pretense that they cared about the draft? Forget brand exclusivity, they should have just allowed for the big names to appear on both shows. Methinks FS1 is looming pretty damn soon. :bryanlol


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*H1: 2.605M [10th]
H2: 2.481M [12th]

2H: 2.543M

H2 | H1: [ - 0.124M | - 4.76% ]*










*W-W:
2.543M | 0.888M [ + 1.655M | + 186.37% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.543M | 2.133M [ + 0.410M | + 19.22% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.543M | 2.110M [ + 0.433M | + 20.52% ]*


----------



## rbl85

More or less the same numbers than 2 weeks ago right ?

Next Week is probably going to be down because it's in the UK


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Friday is not a good night for wrestling. These numbers will keep getting lower. Bring on FS1. :woo


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

That's a great rating all things considered tbh.


----------



## rbl85

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Friday is not a good night for wrestling. These numbers will keep getting lower. Bring on FS1. :woo



Well it's a good number no ?

I mean they will never do 3M but if they can stay around 2.5M then it's good for a wrestling show in 2019.


SD is live next week ?


----------



## Kabraxal

Bring in actual stars and the show does well in comparison to the horrendous drops? Just swap NXT and SD.


----------



## rbl85

Kabraxal said:


> Bring in actual stars and the show does well in comparison to the horrendous drops? Just swap NXT and SD.


The same show did +/- the same number 2 weeks ago.

If NXT was super popular they would do big numbers on USA.


----------



## norris22

rbl85 said:


> Well it's a good number no ?
> 
> I mean they will never do 3M but if they can stay around 2.5M then it's good for a wrestling show in 2019.
> 
> 
> SD is live next week ?


no


----------



## rbl85

norris22 said:


> no


Thanks

So it's going to be down next week.


----------



## wrestlingfann

Honestly, that's not a great number. I mean I guess it's ok but for example; 2 years ago (Survivor Series go-home show in Charlotte, NC) had around 2.60 million viewers. On USA Network. This is FOX. They should get bigger numbers than 2.5 million in my opinion. They advertised it so well before the premiere and then they stopped.


----------



## rbl85

wrestlingfann said:


> Honestly, that's not a great number. I mean I guess it's ok but for example; 2 years ago (Survivor Series go-home show in Charlotte, NC) had around 2.60 million viewers. On USA Network. This is FOX. They should get bigger numbers than 2.5 million in my opinion. They advertised it so well before the premiere and then they stopped.


That was not a go home show.


----------



## wrestlingfann

rbl85 said:


> That was not a go home show.


Yes it was. I was there. November 14, 2017. SmackDown. Charlotte, NC. RAW invaded SmackDown. Survivor Series was that Sunday November 19, 2017. I know the one last night wasn't. I was just making an example because it was almost the same time 2 years ago.


----------



## rbl85

wrestlingfann said:


> Yes it was. I was there. November 14, 2017. SmackDown. Charlotte, NC. RAW invaded SmackDown. Survivor Series was that Sunday November 19, 2017. I know the one last night wasn't. I was just making an example because it was almost the same time 2 years ago.


Well then wait for the go home show of this year and then compare it to the previous go home shows….


----------



## wrestlingfann

rbl85 said:


> Well then wait for the go home show of this year and then compare it to the previous go home shows….


Still missing the whole point. Ratings on FOX are almost the same as USA Network 2 years ago. FOX should be able to pull in more viewers than 2.5 million. Especially if they advertise during NFL games. FOX has such a bigger platform than USA Network.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Smackdown did beat RAW again but that's really not saying much is it? :bryanlol


----------



## RubberbandGoat

The viewership is crazy low though. Hawaii Five O gets way more viewers. So does Blue Bloods so the optics look bad but the demo is good enough


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

I said they'd be back to 2.5m+, those who were saying less than 2m were getting sucked into the hyperbole of the FS1 number.


----------



## rbl85

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I said they'd be back to 2.5m+, those who were saying less than 2m were getting sucked into the hyperbole of the FS1 number.


I said that they would do around 2.2M.

But i forgot to take into account that it's after a PPV (even if i hate CJ it's still a PPV).
Also a lot of people were interested to see what they would do with all the talent stuck in SA.


----------



## Mifune Jackson

rbl85 said:


> More or less the same numbers than 2 weeks ago right ?
> 
> Next Week is probably going to be down because it's in the UK


Whether or not it's taped has a negligible effect on ratings.


----------



## rbl85

Mifune Jackson said:


> Whether or not it's taped has a negligible effect on ratings.


Taped show ratings are Always down.


----------



## fabi1982

Being no.1 if the night in demo is good and all FOX is looking at. Good that the show did what thy did 2 weeks ago with all facts concidered


----------



## Kabraxal

rbl85 said:


> The same show did +/- the same number 2 weeks ago.
> 
> If NXT was super popular they would do big numbers on USA.


Except NXT has direct competition. Your precious main roster stars have failed to draw with no direct competition and just got shown up by the show you can’t stand is superior ?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

wrestlingfann said:


> Honestly, that's not a great number. I mean I guess it's ok but for example; 2 years ago (Survivor Series go-home show in Charlotte, NC) had around 2.60 million viewers. On USA Network. This is FOX. They should get bigger numbers than 2.5 million in my opinion. They advertised it so well before the premiere and then they stopped.


Wasn't that a special episode with The Undertaker on it tho? I think it was like episode 900 or some shit.


----------



## Mongstyle

Kabraxal said:


> Except NXT has direct competition. Your precious main roster stars have failed to draw with no direct competition and just got shown up by the show you can’t stand is superior &#55358;&#56611;


How did they show them up?

The reason why NXT is part of Survivor Series and why they're being brought out on Raw and Smackdown is because of how badly they're failing on Wednesdays. They're tanking opposite some weak ass competition. AEW isn't out here pulling 2-3 million on weekdays. They're in a similar range to NXT as it is and most of the people who watch AEW clearly weren't watching NXT in the first place.

NXT is a roster of jabronis. They were even forced to send Balor there because the current batch of jobbers is clearly that shit.

Honestly, it's fucking hilarious that the show that once had the likes of Owens, Balor, Nak etc. is now presenting these other dudes as their top talent. Fucking Adam Cole? Really? The dude looks like a child that desperately needs someone to feed him.


----------



## rbl85

Kabraxal said:


> Except NXT has direct competition. * Your precious main roster stars have failed to draw with no direct competition and just got shown up by the show you can’t stand is superior* ?


I don't watch smackdown and only watch Raw when Asuka and Kairi appear....


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I actually expect NXT to beat AEW next week since people are expecting main roster talent to be on the show this week. Literally expecting Roman to spear Cole in the ME.


----------



## The XL 2

Still a pretty shitty rating, but it makes no sense that last weeks number was so bad. What, people don't know how to change the channel? I mean, Jesus.


----------



## rbl85

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I actually expect NXT to beat AEW next week since people are expecting main roster talent to be on the show this week. Literally expecting Roman to spear Cole in the ME.


I think the SD roster will already be in the UK.


----------



## InexorableJourney

This conclusively proves it's the brand that draws.

NXT stars on the Smackdown brand on a Friday easily outdraws NXT on a Wednesday.


----------



## llj

It's a good number by WWE main roster standards. I'm not completely surprised it did better than expected. It felt fresh and unique, which the main roster rarely provides.

Obviously it definitely doesn't mean NXT is a draw, or else they wouldn't be doing sub 800k every week.


----------



## Ace

Credit where due, good number.

Surprised the second hr went down though, were they against something?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Pro wrestling gets a good demo but since wrestling is wrestling, I think that more highly viewed shows, with lesser demos get better ad rates because their viewers are "more desirable". WWE def. has a stigma attached to it.


----------



## rbl85

Ace said:


> Credit where due, good number.
> 
> Surprised the second hr went down though, were they against something?


Also surprised that the 2nd hour went down because since the move on FOX, the 2nd hour always was the one with the most viewers.


----------



## wrestlingfann

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Wasn't that a special episode with The Undertaker on it tho? I think it was like episode 900 or some shit.


Undertaker episode was in 2016. SmackDown in Charlotte had RAW invading SmackDown


----------



## rbl85

wrestlingfann said:


> Undertaker episode was in 2016. SmackDown in Charlotte had RAW invading SmackDown


You're right, Raw invading Smackdown did 2.6M in 2017.


----------



## wrestlingfann

rbl85 said:


> You're right, Raw invading Smackdown did 2.6M in 2017.


Maybe with the NXT invasion yesterday and all the other buildup they will have throughout the month, they might pull a higher number to the go-home show this year too. I just figured numbers would be a bit better on FOX.


----------



## rbl85

wrestlingfann said:


> Maybe with the NXT invasion yesterday and all the other buildup they will have throughout the month, they might pull a higher number to the go-home show this year too. I just figured numbers would be a bit better on FOX.


Next week show is not going to be live so it'll probably go down a bit.


----------



## InexorableJourney

Seems like every week Smackdown has a pre-built in excuse for ratings to be low.


----------



## The Wood

This is a much better rating than I expected. I was thinking around the 2 million mark. This is better than the week before the Fox Sports 1 airing. I'd say the show did a good job in drumming up a general interest. A lot of new faces. Some "stars" (if you consider Triple H and Shawn Michaels stars) and something that you know is going to keep going on and might have consequences (I say "might" because this is WWE).


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

rbl85 said:


> I think the SD roster will already be in the UK.


Ah ok. Would've been great to capitalize on. Kayfabe wise NXT only got away with what they did because Roman/Brock/Fiend wasn't there, so I'm sure people would want to see them get revenge.


----------



## Chan Hung

Itll.be interesting what the ratings are next week


----------



## Kratosx23

rbl85 said:


> Next week show is not going to be live so it'll probably go down a bit.


There is no evidence that ratings go down when it's live or taped. The Observer has documented many cases of live vs taped and they're virtually the same.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Ace said:


> Credit where due, good number.
> 
> Surprised the second hr went down though, were they against something?


Obvious that interest was high based on world title change, and post PPV show, but NXT geeks aren't going to do well retaining. And this is different that what Smackdown has traditionally done, where they gain throughout the night.


----------



## Mifune Jackson

rbl85 said:


> Taped show ratings are Always down.


We're both right. I said it had a NEGLIGIBLE effect. It really doesn't matter whether it's taped or not. 

If they're down, it's not a big hit these days. We're talking less than a hundred thousand people at worst. 

https://www.f4wonline.com/wwe-news/wwe-raw-ratings-nearly-unchanged-taped-show-england-269591

https://www.f4wonline.com/wwe-news/wwe-raw-ratings-taped-show-london-283771

https://www.sportskeeda.com/wwe/wwe-news-monday-night-raw-ratings-for-taped-episode

No one cares whether it's taped or not these days. Only a few seek out spoilers, and really, nothing of substance happens on WWE TV these days to the point where anything is "spoiled."


EDIT: It's also possible that ratings go UP if a major spoiler were to actually happen on one of these shows. Rock vs Foley is the biggest example. It was posted on the front page of WWF.com for about a week that Foley beat The Rock, very common knowledge, and people tuned in _because _something was going to happen. WWE has contorted the story to state that it was because of a Nitro commentator, but that's a half truth at best. WWF spoiled the match before Nitro could.

Bottom line, people will tune in if there's something to watch, whether taped or not.


----------



## rbl85

Mifune Jackson said:


> We're both right. I said it had a NEGLIGIBLE effect. It really doesn't matter whether it's taped or not.
> 
> If they're down, it's not a big hit these days. We're talking less than a hundred thousand people at worst.
> 
> https://www.f4wonline.com/wwe-news/wwe-raw-ratings-nearly-unchanged-taped-show-england-269591
> 
> https://www.f4wonline.com/wwe-news/wwe-raw-ratings-taped-show-london-283771
> 
> https://www.sportskeeda.com/wwe/wwe-news-monday-night-raw-ratings-for-taped-episode
> 
> No one cares whether it's taped or not these days. Only a few seek out spoilers, and really, nothing of substance happens on WWE TV these days to the point where anything is "spoiled."


When i said "down" i didn't mean that they're going to lose 500k or more.


----------



## RainmakerV2

But WWE is dead! FOX is gonna cancel by December! Lol. As long as they hold around 2.5 they're fine.

I think this also gives legitimacy to the theory the FS1 number was so low because of the Mountain and West coast numbers weren't factored in. Almost 2 million whole people came back? Seems off.


----------



## ClintDagger

The bar really has been lowered hasn’t it? I saw 2.5 MM and my first thought was it’s a good number. And it’s true that this negates the 888k number, but it’s still not good so early into the Fox move to already be happy with 2.5 MM. I also wonder how much buzz was created by the title change and if that 2.5 MM was actually an elevated number.


----------



## Zappers

Still trying to figure out how the hell the first hour was higher than the second. If your not gonna hang around to see Bryan vs Cole. Then there is no hope for the wrestling business. That match was really good. Not to mention, with like 1 minute "story" backstage between Bryan, HHH, Shawn ... it was more interesting than storylines that have 3 4 weeks builds.


----------



## Jonhern

Zappers said:


> Still trying to figure out how the hell the first hour was higher than the second. If your not gonna hang around to see Bryan vs Cole. Then there is no hope for the wrestling business. That match was really good. Not to mention, with like 1 minute "story" backstage between Bryan, HHH, Shawn ... it was more interesting than storylines that have 3 4 weeks builds.


Remember this is an average for the hour, and also not the final ratings but the overnights. The final rating is for the whole two hours and was 2.520 million. Unless we get quarter ratings anybody's guess what happened with that, even if we do get it still just a guess as to why. Could be as simple as its Friday night, people might have watched some of the first hours then gone out. Or could be people just don't care about NXT and didn't care about Cole.


----------



## IronMan8

Zappers said:


> Still trying to figure out how the hell the first hour was higher than the second. If your not gonna hang around to see Bryan vs Cole. Then there is no hope for the wrestling business. That match was really good. Not to mention, with like 1 minute "story" backstage between Bryan, HHH, Shawn ... it was more interesting than storylines that have 3 4 weeks builds.


Actually, I was surprised at how well viewers stuck around.

It suggests one of two things:

1. Casual viewers like workrate now
2. The 2.5m number is 90%+ regular wrestling viewers


----------



## Whysoserious?

*WWE Backstage drew only 49,000 viewers*

The 11/5 Premiere episode of WWE Backstage on FS1 failed to crack the top 150 series on cable television last night, bringing in just 49,000 viewers. Unless there was an error, this would be FAR below either of the preview episodes, which brought in 597,000 and 426,000, respectively. 

If this audience number stands, that means the "official" premiere of WWE Backstage brought only a tiny percentage of its preview audiences back, and did far, far less than even today's live stream of WWE's The Bump, which had several hundred thousand live viewers on YouTube alone. This is certainly not the WWE Backstage debut anyone involved wanted and I can't imagine any way to spin this in a positive way. 

:lol

https://www.pwinsider.com/article/130850/wwe-backstage-on-fs1-premiere-audience-isbad.html?p=1


----------



## llj

*Re: WWE Backstage drew only 49,000 viewers*


----------



## looper007

*Re: WWE Backstage drew only 49,000 viewers*

They really to put this on after Smackdown or put it on YouTube really. it's not really going to draw a big audience, even if they got CM Punk or any big star.


----------



## dward85

If Fox or the wwe are really bothered about this show they should have hired CM Punk and let him give his true thoughts on the wwe brand.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: WWE Backstage drew only 49,000 viewers*

FS1 where wrestling goes to die. :lmao


----------



## Whysoserious?

*Re: WWE Backstage drew only 49,000 viewers*



THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> FS1 where wrestling goes to die. :lmao


Probably should of put it at 11 pm either, who wants to watch a wannabe sports center at that time ?


----------



## InexorableJourney

*Re: WWE Backstage drew only 49,000 viewers*

Didn't they advertise a humongous star, they had Paige so, yeh


----------



## Blisstory

*Re: WWE Backstage drew only 49,000 viewers*

Correct me if Im wrong but didnt the two preview shows have World Series lead ins as well? Realistically being that late on a channel that few people watch in the middle of the week, its not going to get that great of ratings. Im pretty sure FOX and WWE already understood this.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: WWE Backstage drew only 49,000 viewers*

Has to be a misprint. WWE has 10x the dead enders who watch and any and all the shit Vince shovels at them


----------



## RBrooks

*Re: WWE Backstage drew only 49,000 viewers*

It's no surprise. Who would honestly watch this? I've seen a couple of clips and it's a complete nothing show. Some former wrestlers discuss some kayfabe stuff. It's pointless. How could anyone be interested in that? Discussions and speculations don't lead anywhere, so no matter what they speculate, WWE creative won't listen to it and can completely go in a different direction with characters. For example, they discuss how Seth is "caring" about fans, and Paige says he shouldn't, and it's just what SHE thinks, not what WWE creative told her to say. So therefore this comment is pointless, because WWE has different plans for his character. It's the same shit as we could see on Kick-off WWE shows. Everybody understands that. 

And lol at possibility of dragging CM Punk into that pile of shitshow. I hope he watched a couple of those and wouldn't even want it anymore.


----------



## Whacker

*Re: WWE Backstage drew only 49,000 viewers*

I'm a pretty tuned in fan, and I haven't even heard of this show.


----------



## Venocide

83 million homes.

EIGHTY THREE MILLION HOMES!


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: WWE Backstage drew only 49,000 viewers*










I mean, why not? Ain't gonna make 'em any lower.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: WWE Backstage drew only 49,000 viewers*

I hate to be part of cancel culture but this show can unkout


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: WWE Backstage drew only 49,000 viewers*

What is WWE backstage? I've never heard of it. Maybe that's Why it didn't do well.


----------



## Stellar

*Re: WWE Backstage drew only 49,000 viewers*

It shouldn't be airing that late on a channel that not everyone has. Plus it does need to be on Fridays right after Smackdown. The first two WWE Backstage shows did decent numbers I think, but from what I remember it aired after Smackdown and the World Series or something. A random late Tuesday night isn't the best spot for that show.

I actually enjoyed it by the way. Renee Young, Booker T, Christian and Paige are fine together. Paige wasn't being conservative at all...


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer

*Re: WWE Backstage drew only 49,000 viewers*

cm punk cm punk.... wait


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: WWE Backstage drew only 49,000 viewers*

It's not surprising the show struggles being on that late. Of all the shows on Tuesday last week that aired at 11 pm or later, only SportsCenter, CNN Tonight, and Conan O'Brien cracked the top 50 in the ratings for the day. There simply aren't that many people watching TV that late.

That said, if it's not an error, 49,000 is a really, really small group of viewers.


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: WWE Backstage drew only 49,000 viewers*

Show what's the show about?, the name doesn't sound appealing.


----------



## tducey

*Re: WWE Backstage drew only 49,000 viewers*

The timeslot is an issue. As others have said put it on after Smackdown.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Backstage drew only 49,000 viewers*

:heston


----------



## Chan Hung

Omg less than 50,000 people. :lol
They should just stick to YouTube


----------



## Chan Hung

Southerner said:


> It shouldn't be airing that late on a channel that not everyone has. Plus it does need to be on Fridays right after Smackdown. The first two WWE Backstage shows did decent numbers I think, but from what I remember it aired after Smackdown and the World Series or something. A random late Tuesday night isn't the best spot for that show.
> 
> I actually enjoyed it by the way. Renee Young, Booker T, Christian and Paige are fine together. Paige wasn't being conservative at all...


You were 1 of the 49,000?
:heston


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

*Re: WWE Backstage drew only 49,000 viewers*

It's a side show about an already terrible show... why exactly would it do well?


----------



## domotime2

*Re: WWE Backstage drew only 49,000 viewers*

i would get rid of and cut ALLLLL pre and post shows. I think they're a waste of time and money. Unless you're going to have big time kayfabe moments happen....but lets be honest, in 2019, what big kayfabe moment ever happens?

Vince and WWE are KILLLLLLLLLING themselves with this over saturation. Killing. Wrestling isn't baseball or football or basketball, where there's a demand for it all the time.


----------



## RainmakerV2

*Re: WWE Backstage drew only 49,000 viewers*

As long as Paige keeps wearing stuff like that I will tune in.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: WWE Backstage drew only 49,000 viewers*

Who has time to watch this shit? Lol.


----------



## The Sheik

*Re: WWE Backstage drew only 49,000 viewers*

Those numbers are pathetic.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

*Re: WWE Backstage drew only 49,000 viewers*

i must admit i didnt even know this show/segment was happening.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: WWE Backstage drew only 49,000 viewers*

Who the *fuck* is watching a WWE talk show on FS1, especially for a WWE in 2019 that mostly sucks?


----------



## Strike Force

*Re: WWE Backstage drew only 49,000 viewers*



LIL' WINNING FOOT said:


> Who the *fuck* is watching a WWE talk show on FS1, especially for a WWE in 2019 that mostly sucks?


Half the capacity of a college football stadium. That's who. Apparently the WWE Universe includes at least 49,000 people who spend their Tuesday evenings high on mescaline in their Cheeto-stained wife-beaters watching FS1. What a world.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: WWE Backstage drew only 49,000 viewers*






Fun Fact, this video of Asuka opening a Rice Cooker has more views than WWE Backstage :heston

:asuka


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: WWE Backstage drew only 49,000 viewers*

didn't they have the nerve to debut fun house Bray with the title on that show too?


----------



## Whysoserious?

*Re: WWE Backstage drew only 49,000 viewers*



RainmakerV2 said:


> As long as Paige keeps wearing stuff like that I will tune in.


She’s been looking fine recently lol


----------



## Jonhern

Smackdown ratings .85 demo 2.617 million


----------



## RainmakerV2

Thats taped too.



Corbin the fucking DRAW.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*H1: 2.725M [9th]
H2: 2.510M [10th]

2H: 2.618M

H2 | H1: [ - 0.215M | - 7.89% ]*










*W-W:
2.618M | 2.543M [ + 0.075M | + 2.95% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.618M | 2.136M [ + 0.482M | + 22.57% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.618M | 2.088M [ + 0.530M | + 25.38% ]*


----------



## rbl85

Guys where do you get the numbers ?

You always have the ratings before it appear on Showbuzz

It seems that the average rating of SD will be between 2.6 and 2.5.


----------



## Jonhern

Nielson rounds to the tenth place for broadcast so final rating on Monday for the two hours will be .8 or .9. they are averaging.9 since the debut on fox if you throw out the fs1 week, so close to what fox was selling ads at a 1.0 demo. Wins the night as well.


----------



## llj

Good rating. Disappointing for me to see considering the product. But it's a good number. It will probably be a little lower when the real numbers come out on Monday, but it's still solid.


----------



## Ucok

Sounds they're (FOX) looking steady number now, I assume they want 2.3 as lowest number while around 2.5-2.7(3.0 if they lucky) as their highest number.


----------



## Mongstyle

That's a good number. Also positive signs for the upcoming Mania season for Smackdown. They may be able to push it to 2.8 or 2.9 million depending on what the big feuds are. Since it's no longer affected by Raw, a Mania season bump is in play for the show now.

I think Reigns/Fiend is a lock to main event pretty much, but I'm not sure what undercard feuds they'd be planning. Maybe Bryan faces Nak and they continue the story after this Fiend stuff, but there's nothing for Strowman right now. I hope Joe is sent to Smackdown.

Reigns/Fiend, Bryan/Nak, Strowman/Joe, and New Day in the tag division is a strong combination for Mania.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Out of the 5 major networks; they finished 4th for the night (second to last place) in overall viewership:


----------



## Whysoserious?

Can’t believe that crappy show got a good number


----------



## Kaworu

They'll probably be down next week because this week's episode sucked.


----------



## Not Lying

Did people tune in to see New Day win the titles? 
The 2nd hour included Furry, Braun, Roman, Bryan and The Fiend but did 200K less than the first hour which had nothing significant besides that.


----------



## Mordecay

This rating was so weird


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Better than I expected. #1 in the demo and they are pretty consistent in getting a similar number each week. Highest rated WWE show this week as well. I still haven't watched it though. :bryanlol


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Really good number, unfortunately it reinforces that they can do a garbage show and people will enjoy it.


----------



## chronoxiong

The show continues to put up solid numbers guys. Talk smack about it as you will but its been solid. And Smackdown continues to beat RAW in the ratings too. I'm impressed.


----------



## ClintDagger

chronoxiong said:


> The show continues to put up solid numbers guys. Talk smack about it as you will but its been solid. And Smackdown continues to beat RAW in the ratings too. I'm impressed.


It’s shocking how that 888k number Jedi mind tricked people into thinking 2.5-ish million is a good number just a month into the run. Fox was supposed to have millions of more homes and WWE was supposed to easily eclipse 3 million. All WWE has really done is flip their A and B shows where SD is now the one doing mid 2 millions and Raw is the one struggling to stay at 2 million.


----------



## #BestForBusiness

Just watching ups and downs idk how people watch this shit live. I watched Sasha debut her new entrance theme and The Fiend attacking Bryan which were cool, other than that the show sounded bland as fuck.


----------



## Mongstyle

ClintDagger said:


> It’s shocking how that 888k number Jedi mind tricked people into thinking 2.5-ish million is a good number just a month into the run. Fox was supposed to have millions of more homes and WWE was supposed to easily eclipse 3 million. All WWE has really done is flip their A and B shows where SD is now the one doing mid 2 millions and Raw is the one struggling to stay at 2 million.


That's inaccurate.

Smackdown historically retained 75-80% of Raw's viewership on USA. There's 2 years of data showing that. That went up to 90% post-Mania this year because of how bad Raw was doing.

But it's not as simple as saying they flipped the A and B show around. The only thing holding back Raw is Raw. Unlike Smackdown on USA which was negatively impacted by however Raw performed, there is no longer a link between the shows right now.

Smackdown has basically increased by 30% in its numbers. That's a big increase. No one sensible expected it to easily eclipse 3 million. That figure has only ever been mentioned by Meltzer and was contradicted by a Fox exec. A 30% increase in viewership is noteworthy and isn't unimpressive.

Raw sucking is a different matter entirely. If they actually had stars to build the show around, Raw could theoretically get back up to similar numbers to Smackdown.

So basically this move has helped Smackdown because Raw no longer impacts it and allows the brand to flourish on its own merits. The problem is Raw is just shit and something needs to be done about the decline it's suffered since November 2018.


----------



## Mifune Jackson

rbl85 said:


> Taped show ratings are Always down.


Like I said, whether or not it's taped or live has a negligible effect. 

That is a myth that has existed since that European taped Raw in 1997, and while it might have been true at the time, Raw has been so stagnant that the same basic show happens every week to where there is no discernible quality dip between taped vs live.

The general audience doesn't actively seek out spoilers, so why would it matter whether it was taped or not?

It doesn't matter. No one who's still watching cares.


----------



## rbl85

Mifune Jackson said:


> Like I said, whether or not it's taped or live has a negligible effect.
> 
> That is a myth that has existed since that European taped Raw in 1997, and while it might have been true at the time, Raw has been so stagnant that the same basic show happens every week to where there is no discernible quality dip between taped vs live.
> 
> The general audience doesn't actively seek out spoilers, so why would it matter whether it was taped or not?
> 
> It doesn't matter. No one who's still watching cares.



I wanted to quote my post but i couldn't find it XD

To my defense i didn't know that the show will air the same day.


----------



## The Wood

I’m surprised it went up. The buzz from last week’s show must have made a pretty good impression.


----------



## Mongstyle

The Wood said:


> I’m surprised it went up. The buzz from last week’s show must have made a pretty good impression.


This is in line with the non-FS1 numbers on Fox. Smackdown is in the process of stabilizing so fluctuations are to be expected at this time.

It will take a couple months for us to see how that goes. Obviously Mania season will throw a wrench into that if it produces a bump, but by May or June, we'll have an established trend. The disrupting months will be February and March.

But between November, December, January, April, and May, that's a good 20 weeks outside of Mania to see what kind of trend Smackdown ratings have.


----------



## InexorableJourney

Its weird to see how many more people seem to be watching at 10-11 at night, than the normal (earlier) peak hours.


----------



## Ace

That's another good rating tbh.


----------



## The Wood

Mongstyle said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m surprised it went up. The buzz from last week’s show must have made a pretty good impression.
> 
> 
> 
> This is in line with the non-FS1 numbers on Fox. Smackdown is in the process of stabilizing so fluctuations are to be expected at this time.
> 
> It will take a couple months for us to see how that goes. Obviously Mania season will throw a wrench into that if it produces a bump, but by May or June, we'll have an established trend. The disrupting months will be February and March.
> 
> But between November, December, January, April, and May, that's a good 20 weeks outside of Mania to see what kind of trend Smackdown ratings have.
Click to expand...

I’m not really going to argue with that, other than I don’t think the shows previous have really been stellar enough to entice more people back. I would have expected slight drops. I think the NXT stuff and having some weeks where it is generally solid television has worked.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

So many on here claim it's bad, yet they're still getting good numbers. Maybe people actually are enjoying it ya know? Nah that's too logical, obviously hate watching because they wanna see McHitler fail amirite??


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

And I think people forget FOX wanted an average of 2.5 million and a 1.0 demo rating a week. WWE are doing fine so far.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Good stuff. Glad to see Smackdown & NXT bouncing back. Raw is doing worst of the 3 now. 

It’ll be interesting after Jan when Monday Night Football is over to see what rating Raw gets in comparison to Smackdown.


----------



## ClintDagger

Mongstyle said:


> That's inaccurate.
> 
> Smackdown historically retained 75-80% of Raw's viewership on USA. There's 2 years of data showing that. That went up to 90% post-Mania this year because of how bad Raw was doing.
> 
> But it's not as simple as saying they flipped the A and B show around. The only thing holding back Raw is Raw. Unlike Smackdown on USA which was negatively impacted by however Raw performed, there is no longer a link between the shows right now.
> 
> Smackdown has basically increased by 30% in its numbers. That's a big increase. No one sensible expected it to easily eclipse 3 million. That figure has only ever been mentioned by Meltzer and was contradicted by a Fox exec. A 30% increase in viewership is noteworthy and isn't unimpressive.
> 
> Raw sucking is a different matter entirely. If they actually had stars to build the show around, Raw could theoretically get back up to similar numbers to Smackdown.
> 
> So basically this move has helped Smackdown because Raw no longer impacts it and allows the brand to flourish on its own merits. The problem is Raw is just shit and something needs to be done about the decline it's suffered since November 2018.


It’s not inaccurate at all. Viewers prioritize the amount of WWE they will watch in a given week. WWE has sent the clear message that SD is now the show where the most emphasis will be placed. It’s where you are going to see the Austin’s and Rock’s of the world when they come back. Viewers are savvy enough to change their viewing habits based on where they believe they have the best chance of seeing the stuff that matters most. The roles of SD & Raw have flipped yet the “A” show is well below the expected viewership if you extrapolate out the additional households they are in.

And you can say no one expected 3 million but clearly Fox was rattled by what SD was doing ratings wise in their final months on USA. They had several instances of being asked about it by the media in the run up to the debut and the answers given were pretty eye opening. SD already being at a place where mid 2 million is considered a great number is a disappointment no matter how anyone tries to spin it. It’s not an unmitigated disaster but it’s a disappointment this early in the run.



PhenomenalOne11 said:


> And I think people forget FOX wanted an average of 2.5 million and a 1.0 demo rating a week. WWE are doing fine so far.


There’s a quote from the head of Fox Sports that said they expect to be doing way above the 2.2 million SD was doing on USA in the long term and they expected to retain a decent chunk of the debut number in the short term. In my mind 2.5 million people isn’t way above 2.2 million and even if someone wants to argue that it is, with the steady dropping of interest in wwe does anyone expect 6-12 months from now that this 2.5 million number is likely to endure? I mean it could, anything is possible, but what does the smart money say?

Like I said, I’m not saying this is a disaster for SD and WWE but to me anyone that doesn’t concede that this number is on the low end of expectation and hope hasn’t been following this very closely.


----------



## Not Lying

Did people tune in to see New Day win the titles? It was the only note-worthy thing in the first hour.
The 2nd hour is down 200K despite it featuring Roman, Bryan, The Fiend, Furry and Strowman.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

I normally wouldn't pop in here but for a regular episode of Smackdown that rating isn't too bad i'm actually surprised, New Day as new Tag champs isn't exactly that exciting to see since it's their 7th reign and the main event was okay at best.


----------



## Mongstyle

ClintDagger said:


> It’s not inaccurate at all. * Viewers prioritize the amount of WWE they will watch in a given week.* WWE has sent the clear message that SD is now the show where the most emphasis will be placed. It’s where you are going to see the Austin’s and Rock’s of the world when they come back. Viewers are savvy enough to change their viewing habits based on where they believe they have the best chance of seeing the stuff that matters most. The roles of SD & Raw have flipped yet the “A” show is well below the expected viewership if you extrapolate out the additional households they are in.
> 
> And you can say no one expected 3 million but clearly Fox was rattled by what SD was doing ratings wise in their final months on USA. They had several instances of being asked about it by the media in the run up to the debut and the answers given were pretty eye opening. SD already being at a place where mid 2 million is considered a great number is a disappointment no matter how anyone tries to spin it. It’s not an unmitigated disaster but it’s a disappointment this early in the run.


What is the bold based on and where is the evidence for this? Raw and Smackdown are the two primary shows for WWE. If Raw simply stopped existing next week, you wouldn't suddenly get a big increase in Smackdown ratings. It'd make little to no impact. And vice versa. These aren't second rate WWE shows like NXT or whatever else they have going on, which are for the most hardcore of viewers. 

We also know this because Raw's ratings right now are in line with what was happening after Mania. They didn't just lose a bunch of viewers to Smackdown. They were cratering after Mania and about to fall below 2 million before the Wild Card helped restore some semblance of stability above 2 million. We literally saw this happen. All that's happening now to Raw is the same thing that happened post-Mania. And post-Mania, Smackdown didn't benefit from that bleeding. It was hurt by it due to the link the shows had at the time.

Viewers don't change habits easily. If they did, advertising and marketing wouldn't be the billion dollar industries they are. Once people are conditioned, it's hard to break those habits. And Raw has been the premier show for WWE for its entire history. 6 weeks on Fox isn't going to suddenly send a message to everyone watching that Smackdown is more important and they don't need to watch Raw anymore. Nor is anyone going to easily change their mind simply based on that.

Also, demographics are a thing.

Simply being available in 30 million more homes doesn't mean you're going to get a linear increase. Wrestling is a niche product. It appeals to a small audience in the first place. And there aren't millions of viewers out there waiting to watch WWE who just didn't have access to USA but do have access to Fox and can now follow along.

Using your own logic would prove you wrong too. Fox is in about 25% more homes than the USA Network was in. It's 90 million compared to 120 million. Smackdown has been putting in viewership numbers that have ranged between 1.9-2.2 million since Mania. The average from January to the Fox debut was around 2.05 million or something. Right now, with the very few data points we have on Fox, as it's yet to stablize, it's putting up a 25-30% increase (that's with me removing the first two weeks and FS1 from the equation since they're outliers). So if we were to use your logic, which no real analyst would due to demographics, there'd be nothing amiss here.

And in comparison to previous years:

2015 the average for Smackdown was 2.34 million. In 2016, after the move to USA, the average was 2.42 million. In 2017, the average was 2.55 million. In 2018, the average was 2.35 million. In 2019, up until the Fox debut, the average was around 2.05 million.

And we're currently in the worst ratings period for WWE traditionally. Nothing is worse than this current period from October to December. And they're still up 25-30% compared to USA while ratings are still in fluctuation. Fox didn't say anything eye opening. They gave generic PR responses when asked. I'm not sure which comments you're referring to.

The one real comment we have from Fox about their expectations shows Smackdown is in line with those.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*H1: 2.445M [10th] | 0.700D [1st]
H2: 2.255M [12th] | 0.700D [1st]

2H: 2.350M | 0.700D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.190M | - 7.77% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.350M | 2.618M [ - 0.268M | - 10.24% ]
0.700D | 0.850D [ - 0.150D | - 17.65% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.350M | 2.058M [ + 0.292M | + 14.19% ]
0.700D | 0.643D [ + 0.057D | + 8.86% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.350M | 2.312M [ + 0.038M | + 1.64% ]
0.700D | 0.800D [ - 0.100D | - 12.50% ]*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

They're in Raw territory...on Network television. :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:sodone

WWE is toast.


----------



## rbl85

That's the problem with the invasion angles, it really work only once.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I think this is the third straight week where Hour 2 declined from Hour 1. Smackdown's ratings are inexorably returning to their pre Fox levels. Fox should have stuck with _Last Man Standing_. :heston


----------



## ElTerrible

rbl85 said:


> That's the problem with the invasion angles, it really work only once.


The thing with an invasion angle is that the invader has to win almost every time for a long time. If you book that 50/50 or even 60/40, it will never work. I´d say at least 80/20 to make a threat believable. If they did an NXT invasion (as I read), then obviously NXT needs to go over AND over AND over again ( as I read they did not). They probably would have needed a big main roster defector to become the leader. I would have chosen Finn Balor with an NXT valet and Velveteen Dream as their leaders.


----------



## rbl85

They should have stop with the invasion angles.

A brand should attack the other brand only time :
NXT attack SD
SD attack NXT
NXT attack RAW
RAW attack NXT.

But NXT "attacking" SD or RAW every week is so dumb….

What make an invasion angle work ?
It's the surprise, the rarity of the angle….so when they do an invasion every week the surprise and the rarity dissappear.


----------



## Chris90

Cable numbers on network tv lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This was lowest rated episode since SD moved to FOX, per the Observer (outside of the FS1 fiasco, of course).


----------



## InexorableJourney

Corbin really is a lone wolf, he's the only one watching.


----------



## wrestlingfann

It sucks to see the show have these ratings as I used to LOVE WWE. But the show just sucks.

1. I really don't understand what Vince sees in Corbin. Dude is BORING. He killed RAW's ratings this time last year and he is gonna kill SmackDown ratings. He gets way too much TV time and his segments are awful. He is the reason I don't watch live anymore so that I can DVR the show and skip his parts.

2. Invasion angles this year are terrible too. It worked amazing 2 years ago. SmackDown surprisingly attacked RAW and then people watched the show to see when RAW invades back (which they eventually did at SmackDown in Charlotte, NC). When you do these every week and have them do the same attack, it's just boring.

3. They need to advertise the show more. Have cliffhangers. I'm sorry but "Roman, G and ali vs. Corbin, Roode, Ziggler next week" is not a huge match or a huge announcement. Seeing them again won't have people tune in.

Maybe if this show TANKS in ratings, they will start trying harder. First few shows on FOX were fun and different but it's becoming the same old, boring show as it has been for over a year now.


----------



## Seafort

I said this before...in 2019 why did anyone expect Smackdown to draw higher numbers on FOX than on USA? Unless you aren’t a cord cutter, you very likely have Soectrum or Uverse and have access to either network.

That said, what were FOX’s expectations for Smackdown? Was it 2 -2.5M viewers?


----------



## shadows123

Well nothing surprising really...WWE going back to their base number that was on the USA network...I mean the same bunch of boring face wrestlers are there doing the same repetitive matches in the same repetitive way, same heel promos ending with the heels getting crushed by the faces...And now so called invasions resulting in multi person cluster ending with who ever invaded getting beat .... I seriously don't get what Fox saw in WWE to move Last man standing to Thursdays and accommodate this :lol


----------



## rbl85

Seafort said:


> I said this before...in 2019 why did anyone expect Smackdown to draw higher numbers on FOX than on USA? Unless you aren’t a cord cutter, you very likely have Soectrum or Uverse and have access to either network.
> 
> That said, what were FOX’s expectations for Smackdown? Was it 2 -2.5M viewers?


I don't know for the number of viewers but i know that they wanted 1.0 in the important demo


----------



## llj

rbl85 said:


> That's the problem with the invasion angles, it really work only once.


Yup, we already saw this on Smackdown, RAW, NXT and Smackdown again. That's 4 too many times.

But this is the WWE, they just keep doing the same thing over and over until people tire of it.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

They killed the interest of the NXT invasion angle pretty fast. Last weeks atrocious taped episode got 2.6 Million.


----------



## ClintDagger

Seafort said:


> I said this before...in 2019 why did anyone expect Smackdown to draw higher numbers on FOX than on USA? Unless you aren’t a cord cutter, you very likely have Soectrum or Uverse and have access to either network.
> 
> That said, what were FOX’s expectations for Smackdown? Was it 2 -2.5M viewers?


The only known expectation out there is that Fox expected SD to do “significantly higher” on Fox than what they were doing on USA. That’s a vague answer obviously. The dirt sheets claimed something like 3.4 million was Fox’s expectation. Whatever the number is, I would guarantee as early into the run as they are it’s a lot higher than 2.2 million in H2.

Friday is not a great night for TV. But interestingly enough the fall / winter season is when Fridays will be strongest (whereas with Monday those are the weakest seasons because of football). When spring / summer comes around SD could routinely be well under 2 million and that’s when the panic button needs to be hit.


----------



## Frost99

As Fox watches on.....


----------



## llj




----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Been said since the days of WWE having Cena killing star power left and right. WWE has a star power problem.

People like Bray/Owens/DB/Rollins/Roman should pushing this shit very nicely with ease, and it ain't happening.

They're actually booking the KOTR decently strong for once, and that's not working. They just can't seem to make interest out of the stars they sucked the star power out of for no reason at all. Now WWE has to rely on post PPV's MANIA season, big star guest appearances, and part timers for anything. 

Where is Cain? the man they sacrificed Kofi for? On RAW? And I think I read Brock is taking a long break after SS maybe?


----------



## llj

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Been said since the days of WWE having Cena killing star power left and right. WWE has a star power problem.
> 
> People like Bray/Owens/DB/Rollins/Roman should pushing this shit very nicely with ease, and it ain't happening.
> 
> They're actually booking the KOTR decently strong for once, and that's not working. They just can't seem to make interest out of the stars they sucked the star power out of for no reason at all. Now WWE has to rely on post PPV's MANIA season, big star guest appearances, and part timers for anything.
> 
> Where is Cain? the man they sacrificed Kofi for? On RAW? And I think I read Brock is taking a long break after SS maybe?


Cain lost to Brock in 10 seconds at Crown Jewel and now he's out because of knee surgery.

Besides, Cain doesn't move the needle anyway.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

llj said:


> Cain lost to Brock in 10 seconds at Crown Jewel and now he's out because of knee surgery.
> 
> Besides, Cain doesn't move the needle anyway.


lol didn't they give him a big contract/deal that alluded to him being able to push them numbers?


----------



## fulcizombie

The entire product has to change. It is unwatchable.


----------



## llj

swagger_ROCKS said:


> lol didn't they give him a big contract/deal that alluded to him being able to push them numbers?


I think they gave him a big contract so that they could get Brock his win back (in kayfabe). They'll figure the rest out on the fly.


----------



## Ace

LOL and here I was thinking they had stabilized around 2.5-2.6m.

I genuinely forgot SD was on last night and didn't even bother to follow up with what is happening.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

llj said:


> I think they gave him a big contract so that they could get Brock his win back (in kayfabe). *They'll figure the rest out on the fly.*


per usual :lol


----------



## Chrome

ARE YOU READY!?!


----------



## JustAName

swagger_ROCKS said:


> lol didn't they give him a big contract/deal that alluded to him being able to push them numbers?


Cain was injured and needed surgery, that's apparently why the match was the way it was in Saudi. Don't expect to see him any time soon as it was more serious than they first thought


----------



## Ace

Chrome said:


> ARE YOU READY!?!


----------



## llj

Chrome said:


> ARE YOU READY!?!


And soon after that...


----------



## Ace

llj said:


> And soon after that...


 Big Sexy ready to electrify those 10s of thousands.










lmfao SD does numbers similar to Fresh off the Boat :lmao

This a comedy based on an immigrant Taiwanese family (show is funny tho), they truly are finished.


----------



## Chrome

llj said:


> And soon after that...


And by the end of their Fox deal, they'll be on the newly created FS3.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Can you imagine how poorly Smackdown will be doing if they are still on Fox come summer? :sodone


----------



## llj

Ace said:


> lmfao SD does numbers similar to Fresh off the Boat :lmao
> 
> This a comedy based on an immigrant Taiwanese family (show is funny tho), they truly are finished.


It was also recently announced that Fresh off the Boat is getting cancelled...

...ruh roh


----------



## Hephaesteus

This is what happens when your advertised matches are rematches. Theres a two hour show, it needs more variety.


----------



## Chan Hung

Chris90 said:


> Cable numbers on network tv lol


This!!! Low fucking #s for Network TV


----------



## Rozzop

Why dont they just show re-runs from the attitude era?

Would get a better rating thats for sure


----------



## Seafort

Rozzop said:


> Why dont they just show re-runs from the attitude era?
> 
> Would get a better rating thats for sure


It can be called:
Attitude
Era
Wrestling


----------



## birthday_massacre

wrestlingfann said:


> It sucks to see the show have these ratings as I used to LOVE WWE. But the show just sucks.
> 
> 1. I really don't understand what Vince sees in Corbin. Dude is BORING. He killed RAW's ratings this time last year and he is gonna kill SmackDown ratings. He gets way too much TV time and his segments are awful. He is the reason I don't watch live anymore so that I can DVR the show and skip his parts.
> 
> 2. Invasion angles this year are terrible too. It worked amazing 2 years ago. SmackDown surprisingly attacked RAW and then people watched the show to see when RAW invades back (which they eventually did at SmackDown in Charlotte, NC). When you do these every week and have them do the same attack, it's just boring.
> 
> 3. They need to advertise the show more. Have cliffhangers. I'm sorry but "Roman, G and ali vs. Corbin, Roode, Ziggler next week" is not a huge match or a huge announcement. Seeing them again won't have people tune in.
> 
> Maybe if this show TANKS in ratings, they will start trying harder. First few shows on FOX were fun and different but it's becoming the same old, boring show as it has been for over a year now.


Its great the rantings are thanking, maybe just maybe Fox will tell Vince they want HHH running SD. Until Vince steps down WWE will never be watchable again. Im so glad i stopped watching and cancelled the network. I wont watch again until Vince steps down.


----------



## .christopher.

Wait, having a bunch of NXT geeks invade didn't help the ratings? Who'da thunk?!

Having some no name beat Bryan clean with no build was a smart move.


----------



## llj

Honestly, I'd rather watch HHH take over and book a more logical show even if it tanks the product's ratings like NXT. I don't even care anymore. I'd rather watch a sensibly booked wrestling show with low ratings than a stupid and insulting wrestling show with low but slightly better ratings.


----------



## Natecore

I’m legitimately surprised they even have 1 viewer so to me these numbers are a HUGE success.


----------



## The Wood

Very interesting to read the comments first and then see the number. The comments would lead you to believe the show did <2 million. 2.35 is not a great number at all, especially for network TV, but it’s far from the bottom they could reach.


----------



## Seafort

birthday_massacre said:


> wrestlingfann said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sucks to see the show have these ratings as I used to LOVE WWE. But the show just sucks.
> 
> 1. I really don't understand what Vince sees in Corbin. Dude is BORING. He killed RAW's ratings this time last year and he is gonna kill SmackDown ratings. He gets way too much TV time and his segments are awful. He is the reason I don't watch live anymore so that I can DVR the show and skip his parts.
> 
> 2. Invasion angles this year are terrible too. It worked amazing 2 years ago. SmackDown surprisingly attacked RAW and then people watched the show to see when RAW invades back (which they eventually did at SmackDown in Charlotte, NC). When you do these every week and have them do the same attack, it's just boring.
> 
> 3. They need to advertise the show more. Have cliffhangers. I'm sorry but "Roman, G and ali vs. Corbin, Roode, Ziggler next week" is not a huge match or a huge announcement. Seeing them again won't have people tune in.
> 
> Maybe if this show TANKS in ratings, they will start trying harder. First few shows on FOX were fun and different but it's becoming the same old, boring show as it has been for over a year now.
> 
> 
> 
> Its great the rantings are thanking, maybe just maybe Fox will tell Vince they want HHH running SD. Until Vince steps down WWE will never be watchable again. Im so glad i stopped watching and cancelled the network. I wont watch again until Vince steps down.
Click to expand...

To play contrarian why would a FOX executive know enough about the booking of NXT to demand Levesque take over booking? To that FOX executive, at best he can look at the ratings of NXT and think, “Wow...they want this guy to run Smackdown....he’s only pulling on around 800K viewers! Next!”

No, what will instead happen is that other levers will be pulled. Other people will be fired and still more people will be shuffled into creative leadership. Stephanie McMahon might be named creative director of Smackdown. Or Shane. Or maybe even Brian Gerwirtz. It will be someone that previous success in creative and production can be tied to - and sold to people who do not know any better.


----------



## The XL 2

Not only can WWE not book, who the fuck in their right mind would take Adam Cole and the rest of the UE seriously? They're not physically credible, even in this era. Of course the invasion angle was gonna fail


----------



## RainmakerV2

The XL 2 said:


> Not only can WWE not book, who the fuck in their right mind would take Adam Cole and the rest of the UE seriously? They're not physically credible, even in this era. Of course the invasion angle was gonna fail


Exactly. And don't get me wrong, I like UE. They're cool, and for the small pond that is NXT, they fit well. But am I supposed to believe that Roman, Corbin, Strowman, Orton, etc, couldn't come down and beat the shit outta these little fuckers if they wanted too? Like cmon lol.


----------



## The XL 2

RainmakerV2 said:


> Exactly. And don't get me wrong, I like UE. They're cool, and for the small pond that is NXT, they fit well. But am I supposed to believe that Roman, Corbin, Strowman, Orton, etc, couldn't come down and beat the shit outta these little fuckers if they wanted too? Like cmon lol.


XPac/Syxx was the chickenshit guy who did all the bumping, selling, and eating most of the pinfalls for the NWO/DX and he would be the biggest guy in the group if he was in the UE. No one is taking Adam Cole seriously as a threat. If I saw him walk to ringside during my match, I'd probably just laugh and ignore him. A casual or lapsed fan isn't going to take those guys seriously as threats whatsoever. If they want to make them an undercard group or a silly gimmick team like the Spirit Squad was, then that's fine, but as the modern day NWO/DX/Evolution? Lol yeah fucking right, and apparently I'm not the only one who feels that way because no one bothers watching this shit.


----------



## Chrome

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195781367402860544
:lol


----------



## Uchiha Ghost

This is what happens to your ratings when you rely on a bunch of charisma vacuum vanilla midgets, whose only existence is to make wrestling as unreal as possible with their 1,000 superkicks and 1,000 dives.:booklel


----------



## fabi1982

This is just funny, everyone making fun of Smackdown being this low are the ones defending AEW with comments like "but it is always in the top 10 for the demo". News flash, this was the first week Smackdown wasnt no.1 in the demo, since starting on FOX. So why is it bad to be no.2 and no.1 in the demo, but fine to be no.5 or no.6? No wonder no one will take you seriously. But of course it is fine to make fun of WWE, because [insert stupid reason here].


----------



## CMPunkRock316

I was laughing yesterday when during football on FOX the announcers were calling Smackdown "must see TV" or something stupid like that.


----------



## henrymark

I don't watch Raw or SD anymore, just came in to see the ratings. 

Never watched NXT nor care about any of them, so I don't give a fuck about the invasion angle. WWE thinking they can just toss random assholes into the main shows in groups and hope they get over? Please.


----------



## .christopher.

RainmakerV2 said:


> Exactly. And don't get me wrong, I like UE. They're cool, and for the small pond that is NXT, they fit well. But am I supposed to believe that Roman, Corbin, Strowman, Orton, etc, couldn't come down and beat the shit outta these little fuckers if they wanted too? Like cmon lol.


You don't even have to use the big guys as an example. Cole makes Bryan look big by comparison.

I didn't watch the match but I just looked up an image of them together from their recent match and Cole makes Bryan's arms look like Scott Steiner's by comparison. Bloody hell.

Cole getting a clean win over anyone on the main roster is just baffling. Nevermind a former world champion who's about to compete in another world championship match.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Suprised this wasn't posted yet(or I missed it), but overnights were off a bit, it did 2.309, not 2.35 like originally thought, not a significant difference, but inching closer to sub 2 million. In the midst of an invasion angle, that's pretty bad. 

I feel like this is around the numbers they were getting in 2016 post the brand split, maybe even lower, that's pretty bad given they are on FOX.


----------



## Ace

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Suprised this wasn't posted yet(or I missed it), but overnights were off a bit, it did 2.309, not 2.35 like originally thought, not a significant difference, but inching closer to sub 2 million. In the midst of an invasion angle, that's pretty bad.
> 
> I feel like this is around the numbers they were getting in 2016 post the brand split, maybe even lower, that's pretty bad given they are on FOX.


 They're a lot lower IIRC.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Ace said:


> They're a lot lower IIRC.


I just looked it up, Smackdown averaged 2.62 million viewers in the month of August in 2016, which was a month after the brand split. 

Fucking taped Smackdown on Thursdays (when the show was WORTHLESS) did 2.2 million viewers on average in August of 2015.


----------



## Mongstyle

That's a crap number. And a sudden drop like that indicates it's what they're putting on TV that's suddenly turned people off. Maybe I'm wrong and it bounces back this week. It is early in the run and it's gonna take a good long while for us to determine trends after all, but it's very random to drop a few hundred thousand when it seemed like were settling around the mid 2 millions.

But I mentioned before that Reigns/Corbin is not the feud to do. It's been done before, and again, indicates a stale product. There was a fresh feud for Reigns right there in Nakamura and would've been the wiser choice to run as a long program. At least until we enter Mania season and Reigns makes his way back to the title picture.

Bryan/Fiend is not a bad choice, but we already know The Fiend does not draw viewers by how poor his quarter hour ratings were on Raw in September. So if that's your title picture, you need some balance in the undercard with one or two big feuds. And if Bryan is up against The Fiend, that's hard to do.

Personally, I would've fed Corbin to The Fiend, and done Reigns/Nak and Bryan/Strowman as the big undercard feuds for this point of the year. Then you transition into Reigns chasing the title starting at the Rumble, while one of Strowman or Bryan faces off against The Fiend. As for Corbin, send him into the midcard title picture or something with the likes of Miz, Ali, Cesaro etc.

It's all about getting the right combination of feuds on TV at the same time. And definitely not treading old ground.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I can't believe no one is tuning in for Reigns/Corbin. Shocked, I tell you.


----------



## Ace

Will overnights be available?


----------



## ClintDagger

I’m seeing:
H1: 2.70M
H2: 2.50M
Avg: 2.60M

0.8 demo for both hours.


----------



## rbl85

I just realize that Smackdown is doing the same numbers than RAW last year.

The numbers that RAW was doing last year for the weekly shows and the PPV go home shows where the same than what is doing Smackdown on FOX.

Now Smackdown have an advantage over RAW : it's a 2 hour show.


----------



## Mongstyle

Ace said:


> Will overnights be available?


Yes.

They are:

8PM: 2,701,000
9PM: 2,500,000
Avg: 2,600,000

Pretty solid number for them.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Thats not bad. They seem to have found their range.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*H1: 2.701M [10th] | 0.800D [1st]
H2: 2.500M [11th] | 0.800D [1st]

2H: 2.601M | 0.800D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.201M | - 7.44% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.601M | 2.350M [ + 0.251M | + 10.68% ]
0.800D | 0.700D [ + 0.100D | + 14.29% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.601M | 2.127M [ + 0.474M | + 22.29% ]
0.800D | 0.683D [ + 0.117D | + 17.13% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.601M | 2.150M [ + 0.451M | + 20.98% ]
0.800D | 0.690D [ + 0.110D | + 15.94% ]*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Nice week to week increase. The second hour is drawing fewer viewers than Hour 1 and it's becoming a trend. The number is fine. The saving grace is their demo but it's really not too impressive. This shitshow of an episode deserved a lower rating.


----------



## ClintDagger

They rebounded a bit and really it was much needed. Had SD stayed where it was last week for a go home show of a PPV WWE are putting a ton of effort into it would have been disastrous. 2.6 million is probably disappointing to Fox in the grand scheme of things but it’s also acceptable.


----------



## sideon

I think RAW is going to be getting an overhaul at some point, because while they're not last in ratings they're last in approval ratings by a large margin. NXT has been the most consistently good show imo and AEW & SD have more good than bad, but RAW has sucked badly since the episode after the season premiere. I think FOX is happy with their numbers and they just want to control Vince's awful taste in humor.


----------



## Dave Santos

Does nielson do an effective job getting antenna ratings? Read this article,



> A report from Horowtiz Research, “OTA: The New TV Growth Story 2019,” which finds that 29% of TV content viewers 18 years and older own an antenna, while one in four (24%) actively use an antenna to get TV content on at least one of their sets. For many, the move to antenna is actually a recent phenomenon, with 44% of antenna users saying they got their first antenna within the past three years.
> 
> Horowitz found in its report that many of the stigmas of antenna users (older, not tech-savvy, lower-income) don't completely pan out. Half of antennas users are under 50, with 24% of them being between 18 and 34. The average household income is actually higher than non-antenna users. And even with an antenna, they tend to be heavier TV viewers and are more likely to be streamers than non-antenna users; 87% of antenna users stream compared to 75% of non-antenna users.
> 
> One reason that could account for the rise in antenna usage is the cord-cutting trend. Horowitz found 39% of streamers that got an antenna said it was a key because they wanted to cancel their cable/satellite service; 28% said it was a reason, but not the key reason.
> 
> Still, 60% of antenna users still have a traditional pay-TV service. MVPD subscribers use antennas to get specific channels not available through their cable/satellite service, like local channels or those in the middle of a carriage dispute. Other reasons are as a backup in case of an outage, to avoid having a cable box and on TVs that may not be wired for cable.
> 
> “Free or low-priced TV is more readily available to consumers than ever before,” said Adriana Waterston, Horowitz’s senior vice president of insights and strategy. “The number of OTA channels is increasing. And new technologies like OTA DVRs, OTA integration into connected TV platforms and the rollout of Next Gen TV standards will only serve to increase consumer awareness and accelerate usage of over-the-air content in the viewing diets of American viewers.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.tv...r-the-air-sticking-around-amid-streaming-wars

This is actually what I have observed as well and have seen antennas trending and selling well on Amazon. Does nielson just add a percentage on to the cable ratings based on an estimate.


----------



## llj

sideon said:


> I think RAW is going to be getting an overhaul at some point, because while they're not last in ratings they're last in approval ratings by a large margin. NXT has been the most consistently good show imo and AEW & SD have more good than bad, but RAW has sucked badly since the episode after the season premiere. I think FOX is happy with their numbers and they just want to control Vince's awful taste in humor.


RAW badly needs a major storyline shakeup or even all completely new champions--so, several shakeups. The title scene is completely dead for both their men and women's titles (including the midcard titles as well) and the feeling of staleness is very apparent in the show.


----------



## ClintDagger

llj said:


> RAW badly needs a major storyline shakeup or even all completely new champions--so, several shakeups. The title scene is completely dead for both their men and women's titles (including the midcard titles as well) and the feeling of staleness is very apparent in the show.


Yeah Raw is in big trouble with their main event scene. They need to build some new people up and cycle them into that mix.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

rbl85 said:


> I just realize that Smackdown is doing the same numbers than RAW last year.
> 
> The numbers that RAW was doing last year for the weekly shows and the PPV go home shows where the same than what is doing Smackdown on FOX.
> 
> Now Smackdown have an advantage over RAW : it's a 2 hour show.


They are doing the same numbers Raw was doing last year, exactly. On Network TV, too. Not too far ahead of Raw right now while Raw is going head to head with the NFL, too. If that's not troubling..


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

2.544 million is the final number, pretty good all things considered.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*H1: 2.350M [11th] | 0.700D [1st]
H2: 2.322M [12th] | 0.700D [1st]

2H: 2.336M | 0.700D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.028M | - 1.19% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.336M | 2.601M [ - 0.265M | - 10.19% ]
0.700D | 0.800D [ - 0.100D | - 12.50% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.336M | 2.109M [ + 0.227M | + 10.76% ]
0.700D | 0.710D [ - 0.010D | - 1.41% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.336M | 2.264M [ + 0.072M | + 3.18% ]
0.700D | 0.810D [ - 0.110D | - 13.58% ]*


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Disgusting post PPV number, it's clear they saw a slight bump for the Invasion angle, but that has mostly dissipated.

I wonder if it's because interest in the product is low, or it's because there has just been too much Wrestling in the last 7 days.


----------



## wrestlingfann

Not surprised with the numbers. 
1) Show was so boring yesterday. They are not gonna attract new fans and casuals that are switching channels with 35 minutes of Roman/Corbin/Roode. 
2) I've said it before and I will say it again: When WWE doesn't advertise anything for the show, less people will tune in. They need to advertise more during FOX's football games AND they need to announce things DAYS in advance. 

It will be interesting to see how next week is. They did have a cliffhanger with that Fiend/Bryan segment at the end so they will have all week to build up suspense and interest in it.


----------



## rbl85

I'm waiting for the "why people would watch a show who lost against NXT ?">


----------



## kingnoth1n

*Smackdown jobs to Frosty the Snowman*

The post-Thanksgiving episode of Friday Night SmackDown saw the show drop in the fast-national numbers.

Friday’s show from Alabama averaged an overnight audience of 2,336,000 viewers, it’s second-lowest figure since premiering on Fox in October. The final number will be out in a few days.

Last week’s final number was 2,544,000 for the episode leading into Survivor Series weekend.

The show did a 0.7 in the 18-49 demographic, which tied CBS’ airing of Frosty the Snowman atop that demographic among network programming. SmackDown also averaged a 0.45 with adults 18-34 for the entire episode and was tops for the night.

The first hour of the show did 2,350,000 viewers that largely remained for the second hour with 2,322,000 from 9-10 pm Eastern.

CBS, which has the strongest lineup of Friday night programming, aired reruns of Hawaii Five-O and Blue Bloods.

Airings of Frosty the Snowman and Frosty Returns went against the first hour of SmackDown and Frosty was a draw with 4,043,000 from 8-8:30 and 3,453,000 from 8:30-9.

https://www.postwrestling.com/2019/...R6YH0qeZu8sO_WRb5UYvtM-OTQgKh7hBXR-F7W_auoRKA


----------



## RapShepard

But didn't they get like 2nd or 3rd in the demo? Isn't that what's most important?


----------



## rbl85

RapShepard said:


> But didn't they get like 2nd or 3rd in the demo? Isn't that what's most important?


In a way the ratings are not that bad but they are far from what FOX expected


----------



## RapShepard

rbl85 said:


> In a way the ratings are not that bad but they are far from what FOX expected


Should probably be higher for sure. But I hated it the last time they did SmackDown on Fridays. Just a bad night to come on weekly for wrestling. Love it but I'd rather do anything else on a Friday night.


----------



## Ace

Yikes :lmao

SD's ratings seem more volitile than Raw's.


----------



## Chris90

Imagine doing the job to Frosty the snowman


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

*Re: Smackdown jobs to Frosty the Snowman*

Hahahahaha

I guess you wanted to make fun of WWE's Smackdon ratings but you know what's really funny?

Not even WWE & AEW working together could reach Frosty's numbers....maybe next time AEW should stop doing endorsing Rick & Morty and start endorsing Frosty character...it's clear that it has a greater reach than anything both companies are doing now.


----------



## Hephaesteus

*Re: Smackdown jobs to Frosty the Snowman*

yea frosty wrecks most things. Not really as bad as youd make it out to be.


----------



## Ace

*Re: Smackdown jobs to Frosty the Snowman*

Let me in.










Edit: 

Apparently it was an expected drop, everything was down.


----------



## Hephaesteus

rbl85 said:


> I'm waiting for the "why people would watch a show who lost against NXT ?">


Its a legit question. Other than Reigns Banks and Ziggler and rhoode, who didn't embarrass themselves against NXT at the PPV? Execs gonna eventually have to step in.


----------



## Whysoserious?

Guess that doofus in a clown mask isn’t a draw :lol


----------



## RainmakerV2

Whysoserious? said:


> Guess that doofus in a clown mask isn’t a draw :lol


No idea why people are mentioning Roman or Corbin at fault here. Last time I checked, Wyatt was the one in 4 segments and his Funhouse was the only thing advertised.


----------



## llj

Your standard WWE main roster ratings at this point.


----------



## Ace

Tbf everything was down, the breakdowns will be interesting.

Raw and SD could be neck and neck post NFL.


----------



## llj

I get the feeling very few people still care about wrestling in general in the year 2019.


----------



## Ace

llj said:


> I get the feeling very few people still care about wrestling in general in the year 2019.


 I think they're just left with the hardcore fans.

Fox brought some casuals but they tuned out in massive numbers quickly.


----------



## kingnoth1n

*Re: Smackdown jobs to Frosty the Snowman*

I bet Frosty does a better number than NXT, AEW, and Smackdown combined.


----------



## Mongstyle

Smackdown's ratings are hilarious to follow. Just all over the place. But I think we're getting an idea now. They seem to be settling in the mid-2 millions with expected drops in programming bringing them down to 2.3 million or so. The only question remaining now is whether Mania season does anything for them, and how they settle down April onward. Once we're through February to May, we'll basically be able to guess their ratings long-term for the most part. If Smackdown sticks around 2.5 million during that time period, we should expect it to be hitting 2.2 million or so this time next year regularly (with the lower ratings hitting closer to 2 million). So the Mania bump is pretty important in that respect because we'll probably be able to determine how they will ride things out.

WWE should be hoping they get a Mania bump because if this is another 2019 where they get no bump again, Raw will definitely fall below 2 million regularly, and Smackdown will probably only be a year behind doing the same on Fox. They need that bump to help them ride the wave for a few months and bring up the average.


----------



## Seafort

kingnoth1n said:


> I bet Frosty does a better number than NXT, AEW, and Smackdown combined.


Frosty has always been booked fairly strong.


----------



## Zappers

I love how people pretend that Frosty the Snowman getting big ratings is a shock. It's a legendary staple during the holidays. Nobody is beating it.


----------



## Deathiscoming

Ace said:


> I think they're just left with the hardcore fans.
> 
> Fox brought some casuals but they tuned out in massive numbers quickly.


Obviously. With fat clowns like Bray Wyatt as champion, a bunch of women on the show,especially Sasha and bailey (who would want to see or hear them!?), and Baron Corbin mocking Roman based on a person acting like a "dog" just because Roman's moniker is "the big dog".. (Vince or whoever wrote that segment is dumb beyond repair)..casuals were not given any incentives to stick around were they?! And that's not even including New Day and Heavy Machinery's lame schtick. 

I'd think the two biggest things that would drive away casuals are a Cringy Lynch promo/segment/sighting, and that fat clown Bray Wyatt being the champion.


----------



## tducey

Friday night too plays a factor in things. People are out on Friday night, they're not going to stay home to watch wrestling.


----------



## shadow_spinner

"The Bayley, Banks and Evans deal and another Fun House gained 222,000 viewers and 93,000 in 18-49."


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

k. there's a ratings thread.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bayley the mega draw!


----------



## RainmakerV2

Lacey draws again as usual.


----------



## The3

This Batista dating thing real or just setting up Elias vs Batista at mania?? I can see Elias turning on Dana later


----------



## InexorableJourney

Based on the activity of the Smackdown Live thread, I'm predicting a rating of 600,000 viewers.


----------



## Deathiscoming

Can't wait to see the ratings drop to 2.2M and then 2M, some "historic lows" just for Vince to go in panic mode and make some drastic changes.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*H1: 2.536M [10th] | 0.700D [3rd]
H2: 2.356M [11th] | 0.700D [3rd]

2H: 2.446M | 0.700D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.180M | - 7.10% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.446M | 2.336M [ + 0.110M | + 4.71% ]
0.700D | 0.700D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.446M | 2.286M [ + 0.160M | + 7.00% ]
0.700D | 0.693D [ + 0.007D | + 10.10% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.446M | 1.948M [ + 0.498M | + 25.56% ]
0.700D | 0.660D [ + 0.040D | + 6.06% ]*


----------



## Trivette

Tha Big Dawg gotta eat. God, as terrible as that segment was I still can't stop laughing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I feel somewhat vindicated on my opinion of last night's show. The show sucked and the rating sucked as well.


----------



## BringBackTV14

solid rating in the 2 ratings that matter most up against the PAC-12 title game.


----------



## fabi1982

JonnyAceLaryngitis said:


> *H1: 2.536M [10th] | 0.700D [3rd]
> H2: 2.356M [11th] | 0.700D [3rd]*


why the 10th and 11th position to the numbers? We do now split between overall and demo? And as far as I see it SD is second in demo behind football?Can you do this for the other ratings threads as well? Would be interesting to see the position of the overall 2+ viewers.

Edit: I just never saw you giving the position for total viewers in the other ratings threads, sorry


----------



## Frost99

Huh? What? Is the "Pooiche BigDawgg" story NOT clicking.......

#SHOCKED #WWELogic #SaveMeAEW


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I wonder how poorly this show will do if it even reaches next summer on Fox? Friday isn't a strong night for tv as it is and summer would be a double whammy for them.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

Doing less than 2.5M is a poor number for WWE and Fox but I wish it was lower because the quality deserves less than it got.


----------



## Ace

Who said bad shows don't draw?


----------



## validreasoning

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> I wonder how poorly this show will do if it even reaches next summer on Fox? Friday isn't a strong night for tv as it is and summer would be a double whammy for them.


By summer it will be blowing away everything on ABC, CBS, NBC given they will be running low rated shows and re-runs.

Fox itself only averaged 0.2-0.3 in 18-49 demo from May till September this year Friday evening time slot.

It would take something dramatic for SD not to be airing on Fox next summer and summer after, it's doing better numbers than UFC on Fox which it replaced. Again SD is considered live sport not scripted entertainment. Even if it was scripted entertainment SD would be sitting easily in middle of Fox programming in terms of top demo and on weakest night to boot

Since start of new season, top show on Fox average 18-49 demo

Smackdown 0.9
Empire 0.9
Bless the Harts 0.8
The Resident 0.7
Bobs Burgers 0.8
Family Guy 0.8
Prodigal Son 0.9
Simpsons 1.3 (greatly inflated usually airing directly after fox Sunday nfl games)
911 1.5


----------



## validreasoning

Last two years UFC on Fox numbers, Fox remember wanted to renew deal but UFC felt the $200m a year offered by Fox was well below what they wanted ie $450m. WWE took the $200m per year

UFC on Fox 31 (Dec 15 2018)...1.828 million viewers and 0.6 in 18-49 demo
UFC on Fox 30 (July 28 2018)...1.678 million viewers and 0.6 in 18-49 demo
UFC on Fox 29 (April 14 2018)...2.020 million viewers and 0.6 in 18-49 demo
UFC on Fox 28 (Feb 24 2018)....2.037 million viewers and 0.6 in 18-49 demo
UFC on Fox 27 (Jan 27 2018)....1.770 million viewers and 0.6 in 18-49 demo
UFC on Fox 26 (Dec 16 2017)....2.107 million viewers and 0.7 in 18-49 demo
UFC on Fox 25 (July 22 2017)....2.046 million viewers and 0.7 in 18-49 demo
UFC on Fox 24 (April 15 2017)...1.996 million viewers and 0.7 in 18-49 demo
UFC on Fox 23 (Jan 28 2017).....2.189 million viewers and 0.8 in 18-49 demo

Middle number is average 18-49 demo from 8-10pm on Friday nights this past year pre SD. Shaded blue boxes are nights Last man standing aired


----------



## K4L318

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> I wonder how poorly this show will do if it even reaches next summer on Fox? Friday isn't a strong night for tv as it is and summer would be a double whammy for them.


as poor as the Sasha and Bayley story lines are.


----------



## RainmakerV2

validreasoning said:


> By summer it will be blowing away everything on ABC, CBS, NBC given they will be running low rated shows and re-runs.
> 
> Fox itself only averaged 0.2-0.3 in 18-49 demo from May till September this year Friday evening time slot.
> 
> It would take something dramatic for SD not to be airing on Fox next summer and summer after, it's doing better numbers than UFC on Fox which it replaced. Again SD is considered live sport not scripted entertainment. Even if it was scripted entertainment SD would be sitting easily in middle of Fox programming in terms of top demo and on weakest night to boot
> 
> Since start of new season, top show on Fox average 18-49 demo
> 
> Smackdown 0.9
> Empire 0.9
> Bless the Harts 0.8
> The Resident 0.7
> Bobs Burgers 0.8
> Family Guy 0.8
> Prodigal Son 0.9
> Simpsons 1.3 (greatly inflated usually airing directly after fox Sunday nfl games)
> 911 1.5


Exactly. The numbers arent blow away, but they're fine. Anyone wishing SD to be moved or canceled is gonna be awfully sad.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Only 200K more than what Raw did this week up against a good NFL game. Crazy.


----------



## Ichigo87

Deathiscoming said:


> Obviously. With fat clowns like Bray Wyatt as champion, a bunch of women on the show,especially Sasha and bailey (who would want to see or hear them!?), and Baron Corbin mocking Roman based on a person acting like a "dog" just because Roman's moniker is "the big dog".. (Vince or whoever wrote that segment is dumb beyond repair)..casuals were not given any incentives to stick around were they?! And that's not even including New Day and Heavy Machinery's lame schtick.
> 
> I'd think the two biggest things that would drive away casuals are a Cringy Lynch promo/segment/sighting, and that fat clown Bray Wyatt being the champion.


Fat Clown? He's the most entertaining part of the show but you're hung up on body types? Lmao. Brock wasn't drawing shit as champion btw. This is wrestling, not modeling.


----------



## Deathiscoming

Ichigo87 said:


> Fat Clown? He's the most entertaining part of the show but you're hung up on body types? Lmao. Brock wasn't drawing shit as champion btw. This is wrestling, not modeling.


If lame, predictable, goofy, hokey and overrated is "most entertaining" to you, then by all means, enjoy it. I think he's the biggest load of yawn-inducing crap on WWE main roster programming, apart from women's segments/matches of course.

The firefly kiddy garbage, the "muscle man" dance, a grown fat man suddenly being undefeatable/invincible based on goofy attire/mask, the matches themselves, and then those red lights...Bray Wyatt is one of the three most overrated, overhyped, ridiculous aspects/performers in WWE today. The other two being women's wrestling, which is pure garbage, and NxT(especially the 2019 NxT).

Daniel Bryan's pro-environment mentally unstable/angry character, CM Punk's 2009/2010 heel work, Chris Jericho's 2008-2010 work are examples of what'd qualify as "most entertaining" in their respective eras/year. Oh, and all three of them had some of the most memorable feuds and matches in those years alone. Bray Wyatt has done shit, especially as far a memorable feud or awesome matches.

Bray Wyatt just happens to be an overrated chubby guy with a wacky goofy character in an era where 95% of wrestlers are bland, boring, flippy, workrate, short/petite(Adam Cole Bay Bay!), and as charismatic as a Frozen Pumpkin. Val Venis, Godfather, and Billy Gunn WOULD(and rightfully) should've been world champions in this era. Goldust too.

But Bray Wyatt isn't the only one. AEW has a wrestler who is just as ridiculously overhyped and overrated by fans too- Jon Midcard Moxley.


----------



## Rozzop

Ichigo87 said:


> Fat Clown? He's the most entertaining part of the show but you're hung up on body types? Lmao. Brock wasn't drawing shit as champion btw. This is wrestling, not modeling.


In what way is he entertaining? Are you 8 years old? 

Not a dig, I'm just struggling to see whats entertaining. His Mr Rodgers Firefly Funhouse schtick is the most childish gimmick in wrestling of all time.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1205547395800608769


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1205546942748659713


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*H1: 2.420M [10th] | 0.700D [1st]
H2: 2.257M [12th] | 0.600D [2nd]

2H: 2.339M | 0.650D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.163M | - 6.74% ]
[ - 0.100D | - 14.29% ]*










*W-W:
2.339M | 2.446M [ - 0.107M | - 4.37% ]
0.650D | 0.700D [ - 0.050D | - 7.14% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.339M | 2.150M [ + 0.189M | + 8.79% ]
0.650D | 0.687D [ - 0.037D | - 5.39% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.339M | 1.977M [ + 0.362M | + 18.31% ]
0.650D | 0.680D [ - 0.030D | - 4.41% ]*


----------



## llj

Another underwhelming number. I guess the WWE marks will tout the demo though


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Time to bring back The Ratings Rajah.


----------



## llj

It can't be stressed how pathetic it is that Fox is in several million more homes than TNT and USA network yet Smackdown can't get much more than 100k-200k or so better than the average RAW episode, which and RAW itself isn't even doing well.


----------



## RainmakerV2

llj said:


> It can't be stressed how pathetic it is that Fox is in several million more homes than TNT and USA network yet Smackdown can't get much more than 100k-200k or so better than the average RAW episode, which and RAW itself isn't even doing well.


UFC is huge and couldnt even average 2 million viewers on FOX and they only had 1 show a month on there. Not one every week. Its not pathetic at all.


----------



## InexorableJourney

What happened to Blue Bloods? they lost 2M viewers week-to-week, almost as many as watch Smackdown.


----------



## llj

InexorableJourney said:


> What happened to Blue Bloods? they lost 2M viewers week-to-week, almost as many as watch Smackdown.


rerun


----------



## Chrome

For those saying "wait until the Summer" are we sure they're even getting to the Summer with numbers like that?


----------



## llj

RainmakerV2 said:


> UFC is huge and couldnt even average 2 million viewers on FOX and they only had 1 show a month on there. Not one every week. Its not pathetic at all.


Correction, UFC _was_ huge. Much like the WWE, it's coasting off its rep when it was a hotter commodity, which was about 10-15 or so years ago.


----------



## RainmakerV2

llj said:


> Correction, UFC _was_ huge. Much like the WWE, it's coasting off its rep when it was a hotter commodity, which was about 10-15 or so years ago.



The point was, when UFC was huge, it still didnt do 2 million on FOX.


----------



## Singapore Kane

Have we ever had 2 weeks worth of ratings occupy the same page? That feels crazy to me.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Singapore Kane said:


> Have we ever had 2 weeks worth of ratings occupy the same page? That feels crazy to me.


This forum is dead after the "update" lol. Lots of regulars went elsewhere.


----------



## Mongstyle

llj said:


> Correction, UFC _was_ huge. Much like the WWE, it's coasting off its rep when it was a hotter commodity, which was about 10-15 or so years ago.


Hold up. What?

UFC was huge 10-15 years ago compared to now? 15 years ago, it wasn't even the premier MMA organization in the world. 10 years ago, it just about started gaining traction in a meaningful way. Bloody hell.

UFC is bigger now than it was 10-15 years ago. And its peak was literally like 2-3 years ago or something during the time of McGregor. And regardless of that peak, this is the organizations golden era. It's this same period starting from around 5 years ago to now.


----------



## Deathiscoming

A show that is centred around :-

1)A bunch of tag teams and kiddy garbage like New Day, Heavy Machinery
2)Cringy atrocious WWE comedy like Revival tripping, Drake being spanked, Dog mascot
3)Stale old career Midcarders like Miz and Ziggler 
4)A bunch of atrocious boring women wrestlers in matches, most of which aren't particularly attractive, except Mandy. 
5)A fat, lame clown like Bray Wyatt as your world champion
6)Guys who could be serious asskickers/badasses like Corbin, Roman, Braun..coming off as "nobodies" because of WWE's presentation and booking
7)Guys who could be wrestling amazing matches like Sami, Cesaro, Ziggler and Shinsuke being complete afterthoughts or random tag match fodder at best. That includes Chad Gable as well. 

How long before the viewership drops to 2M or under? No chance in hell 2.5M people regularly watch this shit, whether on FOX or USA. No chance in hell.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*H1: 2.493M [9th] | 0.700D [1st]
H2: 2.336M [10th] | 0.700D [1st]

2H: 2.415M | 0.700D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.157M | - 6.30% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.415M | 2.339M [ + 0.076M | + 3.25% ]
0.700D | 0.650D [ + 0.050D | + 7.69% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.415M | 2.054M [ + 0.361M | + 17.58% ]
0.700D | 0.603D [ + 0.097D | + 16.09% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.415M | 2.214M [ + 0.201M | + 9.08% ]
0.700D | 0.740D [ - 0.040D | - 5.41% ]*


----------



## RainmakerV2

This seems to be their sweet spot. Nothing spectacular, but fine.


----------



## llj

Weekly reminder that Smackdown is in several million more households than RAW, which has pathetic ratings lately.


----------



## Deathiscoming

So they're stuck at 2.2-2.5M viewers I guess.


----------



## Ace

Some people are actually celebrating these ratings lmao.

If you had told people they would be doing 2.2-2.5m a week last year, everyone would have told you they're going to get cancelled.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Ace said:


> Some people are actually celebrating these ratings lmao.
> 
> If you had told people they would be doing 2.2-2.5m a week last year, everyone would have told you they're going to get cancelled.



Nah. This is on the low end of acceptable. Like has been posted, UFC didnt even do 2 mil on FOX. This is guaranteed live programming 52 weeks a year that you can bank around 2.5 million for. Thats good enough. Now, when they start going under 2, then its time to worry.


----------



## Hephaesteus

llj said:


> Weekly reminder that Smackdown is in several million more households than RAW, which has pathetic ratings lately.


Fridays a graveyard for shows. That's where networks move shows on the verge of being cancelled If this was any other day but Friday, it would be problematic , but this is fine.


----------



## llj

I'm pretty sure Fox expected more. At least 3m, maybe 2.8 on average. Not USA network WWE numbers. Friday or not, these aren't great. Last Man Standing was doing way better. It was doing 5m+ on new episodes. I'm pretty sure the numbers here are even worse than some weeks of LMS reruns. There's no question they have lost viewers for Friday compared to before. And LMS was doing way better in the 18-49 demo as well.


----------



## validreasoning

LMS standing was 30 minutes not 2 hours and it was 20 episodes not on 52 weeks a year. LMS has also been moved to a far better night ie Thursday.

Same week last year drew a 0.45 in 18-49 demo 8-10pm on Friday

Following are dates new episodes of last man standing aired and the average 18-49 rating between 8 and 10pm

May 10 (season finale of LMS) = 0.6
May 3 = 0.5
April 19 = 0.6
March 22 = 0.6
March 15 = 0.6
March 8 = 0.7
March 1 = 0.7
Feb 22 = 0.7
Feb 15 = 0.8


----------



## llj

validreasoning said:


> LMS standing was 30 minutes not 2 hours and it was 20 episodes not on 52 weeks a year. LMS has also been moved to a far better night ie Thursday.
> 
> Same week last year drew a 0.45 in 18-49 demo 8-10pm on Friday
> 
> Following are dates new episodes of last man standing aired and the average 18-49 rating between 8 and 10pm
> 
> May 10 (season finale of LMS) = 0.6
> May 3 = 0.5
> April 19 = 0.6
> March 22 = 0.6
> March 15 = 0.6
> March 8 = 0.7
> March 1 = 0.7
> Feb 22 = 0.7
> Feb 15 = 0.8


I know this. But what you're posting here suggests that the 8-10pm slot hasn't really been especially upgraded with the addition of Smackdown--which is what the expectation was. These are, for the most part, the same demo numbers as Smackdown pulls every week. And yes, one must also make clear that those averages were inflated by LMS doing some of the better numbers of all the programs they put between 8-10pm on Friday too.

What you also need to ask is while Smackdown is on 52 weeks a year, at what point is it acceptable if reruns of more popular programs do better or the same as the wrestling programs?

Even if the demo being the same is acceptable, I think Fox expected a larger improvement in total viewers for the 2 hour slot.


----------



## sideon

Ace said:


> Some people are actually celebrating these ratings lmao.
> 
> If you had told people they would be doing 2.2-2.5m a week last year, everyone would have told you they're going to get cancelled.


And everyone would be wrong, they're getting over 2mil on a Friday and FOX has said the most the network has ever gotten on a Friday was just a little over 1mil. FOX wanted to keep UFC but they wanted too much and their ratings didn't warrant what they wanted, so FOX gave the UFC deal to the WWE since they could get more out of their investment. Sorry to tell you pessimistic people but SD isn't going anywhere for a long while.


----------



## validreasoning

llj said:


> I know this. But what you're posting here suggests that the 8-10pm slot hasn't really been especially upgraded with the addition of Smackdown--which is what the expectation was.


Was it? I haven't seen anything to suggest this. As stated LMS moved to stronger night so Fox must have been happy with their demos.



> What you also need to ask is while Smackdown is on 52 weeks a year, at what point is it acceptable if reruns of more popular programs do better or the same as the wrestling programs?


Well fox aired returns, US open golf etc in 8-10pm Friday timeslot from May till September this year and it didn't do anything close to SD numbers averaging 0.3. So if SD dropped below 0.3 range then it would be acceptable I guess

Fox has won the night every week but one with SD since debuting, it's not winning anything with reruns like this..


----------



## validreasoning

If we compare SD to others shows on Fox in 18-49 demo this season

911 (airs Monday 8-9pm) has averaged 1.44
Prodigal Son (airs Monday 9-10pm) has averaged 0.8

The Resident (airs Tuesday 8-9pm) has averaged 0.72
Empire (airs Tuesday 9-10pm) has averaged 0.76

Masked Singer (airs Wednesday 8-9pm) has averaged 2.01
Almost Family (airs Wednesday 9-10pm) has averaged 0.6

Smackdown (airing Friday 8-10pm) has averaged 0.83

According to cancel bear both Prodigal Son and The Resident have strong chances of renewal for next season. It's final season of Empire.


----------



## RainmakerV2

sideon said:


> And everyone would be wrong, they're getting over 2mil on a Friday and FOX has said the most the network has ever gotten on a Friday was just a little over 1mil. FOX wanted to keep UFC but they wanted too much and their ratings didn't warrant what they wanted, so FOX gave the UFC deal to the WWE since they could get more out of their investment. Sorry to tell you pessimistic people but SD isn't going anywhere for a long while.



You mean the guys with AEW in their username are wrong with their SD will be moved to FS1 by 2020 predictions? Nawww couldnt be


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*H1: 2.540M [7th] | 0.700D [1st]
H2: 2.337M [10th] | 0.600D [2nd]

2H: 2.439M | 0.650D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.203M | - 7.99% ]
[ - 0.100D | - 14.29% ]*










*W-W:
2.439M | 2.415M [ + 0.024M | + 0.99% ]
0.650D | 0.700D [ - 0.050D | - 7.14% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.439M | 1.835M [ + 0.604M | + 32.92% ]
0.650D | 0.523D [ + 0.127D | + 24.28% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.439M | 1.904M [ + 0.535M | + 28.10% ]
0.650D | 0.610D [ + 0.040D | + 6.56% ]*


----------



## RainmakerV2

Not bad. The shows have been good recently.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Those demos are no bueno. Makes sense. The shows have been terrible.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Slightly up in total viewers week to week but down a bit in the demo. It is curious that Smackdown is up 28% year to year for total viewers but only up 6.6% in the demo.

I want to see how the show does post holiday season. I do believe that RAW should start outperforming them next year due to no NFL and being on Monday is infinitely superior to being on Friday. Still besting RAW this week by 33% in total viewers and 24% in the demo was just too sweet.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Showstopper said:


> Those demos are no bueno. Makes sense. The shows have been terrible.



The shows been fine. I know you like RAW more since Seth Rollins is beating the entire rosters ass in 20 segments a show, but Smackdown isnt terrible at all.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I'm watching the highlights from yesterday and since when did Daniel Bryan revert back to Bryan Danielson? 2010 again? I thought dude was a jobber at first and then was like... da fugg.. that's Daniel Bryan! 

Bwahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RainmakerV2 said:


> The shows been fine. I know you like RAW more since Seth Rollins is beating the entire rosters ass in 20 segments a show, but Smackdown isnt terrible at all.


A 2.4 on Network TV isn't good. It finishes second to last every Friday night beating only CW. Quality of the show was better on USA. It's been worse since moving to FOX. I know you think it's great because Cringe Corbin is on it. (oh look, I can do that, too.)


----------



## RainmakerV2

Showstopper said:


> A 2.4 on Network TV isn't good. It finishes second to last every Friday night beating only CW. Quality of the show was better on USA. It's been worse since moving to FOX. I know you think it's great because Cringe Corbin is on it. (oh look, I can do that, too.)


Thats simply not true. The storytelling on SD since Prichard took over has been spot on. Everything makes sense and is easy to follow and flows week to week. Its a perfectly fine inoffensive wrestling show. People just will never admit it because it showcases Corbin and Reigns and by God anything with those two must be awful by default.

And 2.4 million is fine. FOX was gonna offer the same money to UFC for one show a month and they couldnt even get 2 million. I know you're one of these guys who always are in the ratings threads saying that such and such WWE show is about to get canceled, but SD isn't going anywhere for a long time. I know it just crushes your heart.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RainmakerV2 said:


> Thats simply not true. The storytelling on SD since Prichard took over has been spot on. Everything makes sense and is easy to follow and flows week to week. Its a perfectly fine inoffensive wrestling show. People just will never admit it because it showcases Corbin and Reigns and by God anything with those two must be awful by default.
> 
> And 2.4 million is fine. FOX was gonna offer the same money to UFC for one show a month and they couldnt even get 2 million. I know you're one of these guys who always are in the ratings threads saying that such and such WWE show is about to get canceled, but SD isn't going anywhere for a long time. I know it just crushes your heart.


2.4 million a couple months on Network TV is far from fine. They are in Raw territory going up against the NFL in just 2 short months despite being in many, many more households. They finish second to last every single week only ahead of the dead-ass CW Network. And it has nothing to do with any of the talent on the show in the least. Not sure why you keep going there. It's been long established that ratings for WWE are what they are no matter who is Champion or in a prime spot.


----------



## llj

Neither RAW or Smackdown are doing numbers to the proper expectations, from what I have read of what has been expected of both shows by their networks (I'm pretty sure I read a Fox head say they expected significantly better than USA numbers). And RAW, well, we know how blah it's been doing. So they both suck.


----------



## Hephaesteus

If they were expecting significant numbers they wouldn't have put it in the friday graveyard. They're basically using it to soak up Fridays. Those numbers are fine. Not great, but not bad either.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Raw this week got the same rating that SD got last week, which is INSANE considering how many more households SD is in on network TV. Wow.

Also, color me surprised a show with no World Champion is drawing the same as a show with a full time world champion, despite the full time champion being in millions of more households than the show with no full time Champion. YIKES.


----------



## llj

Showstopper said:


> Raw this week got the same rating that SD got last week, which is INSANE considering how many more households SD is in on network TV. Wow.
> 
> Also, color me surprised a show with no World Champion is drawing the same as a show with a full time world champion, despite the full time champion being in millions of more households than the show with no full time Champion. YIKES.


It's things like this that are why the WWE is fine with the status quo. More effort doesn't always pay off, full time champions don't always bring more viewers, it's all just proving to be meaningless, just like how they treat everything they do


----------



## Hephaesteus

Showstopper said:


> Raw this week got the same rating that SD got last week, which is INSANE considering how many more households SD is in on network TV. Wow.
> 
> Also, color me surprised a show with no World Champion is drawing the same as a show with a full time world champion, despite the full time champion being in millions of more households than the show with no full time Champion. YIKES.


Id argue that WWE got a huge bump from its main competition being gone, that plus trainwreck tv apparently sells a helluva better than I admittedly thought. If anything that shit on raw is a harbinger for worst stories than Monday coming down the pipe for 2020.


----------



## Ace

Raw is far better than SD.

People are hating on Heyman but the four best storylines are on Raw.

The only decent story running on SD atm is Otis and Mandy lol..



Showstopper said:


> Raw this week got the same rating that SD got last week, which is INSANE considering how many more households SD is in on network TV. Wow.
> 
> Also, color me surprised a show with no World Champion is drawing the same as a show with a full time world champion, despite the full time champion being in millions of more households than the show with no full time Champion. YIKES.


 I read Raw beat them on viewers by a couple thousand.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ace said:


> I read Raw beat them on viewers by a couple thousand.


Really??? Holy shit.

:trips8


----------



## llj

While I do feel RAW was more of a blip this week than a trend, if RAW starts drawing even or exceeding Smackdown regularly, then you can no longer spin it as Smackdown doing well. I get the arguments..."They never expected to do well on Fridays anyway..." the thing is, being on several million more households should guarantee a lot more viewers simply by people flipping through channels randomly. And I am positive they didn't pay over a billion dollars just to come in only above the CW in total viewers every week. Even the demo is ever so slowly receding closer to the rest of the TV pack on Fridays, instead of kicking absolute ass.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

they're not really treating sd! like the A show even though its on the bigger network. maybe they should just focus on raw as it's unlikely sd! ratings are ever going to be THAT good.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

SmackDown still 10x better than RAW


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

2.418 average.

Lower than this week's Raw number (2.43). Raw actually won this week. :trips8


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*H1: 2.467M [10th] | 0.700D [3rd]
H2: 2.369M [11th] | 0.700D [3rd]

2H: 2.418M | 0.700D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.098M | - 3.97% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.418M | 2.439M [ - 0.021M | - 0.86% ]
0.700D | 0.650D [ + 0.050D | + 7.69% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.418M | 2.439M [ - 0.021M | - 0.86% ]
0.700D | 0.767D [ - 0.067D | - 8.74% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.418M | 2.091M [ + 0.327M | + 15.64% ]
0.700D | 0.680D [ + 0.020D | + 2.94% ]*


----------



## llj

Well they are consistent at least. It's not "bad" but I still believe they were expected to do better than this. I guess we won't know unless someone on Fox actually says it.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*H1: 2.679M [10th] | 0.800D [1st]
H2: 2.326M [11th] | 0.700D [2nd]

2H: 2.503M | 0.750D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.353M | - 13.18% ]
[ - 0.100D | - 12.50% ]*










*W-W:
2.503M | 2.418M [ + 0.085M | + 3.52% ]
0.750D | 0.700D [ + 0.050D | + 7.14% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.503M | 2.385M [ + 0.118M | + 4.95% ]
0.750D | 0.743D [ + 0.007D | + 0.94% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.503M | 2.032M [ + 0.471M | + 23.18% ]
0.750D | 0.720D [ + 0.030D | + 4.17% ]*


----------



## Hephaesteus

That shit show improved the ratings? ok


----------



## llj

Quality and ratings do not seem to have much correlation. That shit last night was dull as Beyond Meat taste


----------



## Uchiha Ghost

At least John Morrison is back, and less vanilla midgets is always great.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Alittle better than usual this week. Just goes to show, ratings don't depend on the quality of the show. A good show can get shit ratings and a bad show can get good ratings. Good first hour number, though. Hour 2, well, not so much.


----------



## RainmakerV2

But but SD is gonna go to FS1 by 2020 lol


----------



## RainmakerV2

By the way, I watched a little bit of "Fresh off the boat" during SD commercials...that show SUCKS. My GOD. Is it really in its 6th season?


----------



## Not Lying

I guess people got bored from the Corbin and buddies beating up Roman storyline since October.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

SD was not good last night but it has been worse.

I don't really see the logic that Raw is better though. Rollins is lame, Lana/Bobby is WOAT, tag division is an afterthought. SD at least has Bryan (best wrestler), Wyatt (best character), Miz & Morrison, Elias and Otis. Only guys I really like at the moment on Raw are KO and Joe and they will just job to Seff and Absence of Pop.


----------



## llj

Unfortunately as someone who hates to see them rewarded for continuing to put out shit, the Fox move is in fact paying some _slight_ ratings dividends for WWE now. Smackdown is basically pulling RAW ratings from last year and RAW is generally pulling slightly better than Smackdown was before the Fox move


----------



## rbl85

This week ratings is not right because there was 30+ min of news about tornado in Dallas during the first hour.

Those 30min did 8+ ratings.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.616M [10th] | 0.800D [1st]
V2 | D2: 2.544M [11th] | 0.800D [1st]

2V | 2D: 2.580M | 0.800D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.072M | - 2.75% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.580M | 2.503M [ + 0.077M | + 3.08% ]
0.800D | 0.750D [ + 0.050D | + 6.67% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.580M | 2.030M [ + 0.550M | + 27.09% ]
0.800D | 0.610D [ + 0.190D | + 31.15% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.580M | 2.143M [ + 0.437M | + 20.39% ]
0.800D | 0.700D [ + 0.100D | + 14.29% ]*


----------



## RainmakerV2

Solid.


----------



## fabi1982

Good to see that quality tv gets quality ratings. Both hours over 2.5m is imo pretty solid for todays tv landscape.


----------



## sideon

SD has a B+ roster but is getting A show ratings, which is not surprising because SD feels like it has more variety than RAW. The reason why SD was better than RAW during the Ruthless Aggression era is because it felt like a show that had more freedom.


----------



## Y.2.J

2.58M

Not bad...not bad at all.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*WWE SmackDown Draws Fourth-Highest Viewership Since Moving To FOX, Takes #1 In All Demos*









WWE SmackDown Draws Fourth-Highest Viewership Since Moving To FOX, Takes #1 In All Demos


Friday's WWE SmackDown episode, featuring Roman Reigns defeating Robert Roode in a Tables Match main event, drew an average of 2.562 million viewers on FOX,…




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.548M [8th] | 0.700D [1st]
V2 | D2: 2.391M [9th] | 0.700D [1st]

2V | 2D: 2.470M | 0.700D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.157M | - 6.16% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.470M | 2.580M [ - 0.110M | - 4.26% ]
0.700D | 0.800D [ - 0.100D | - 12.50% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.470M | 2.380M [ + 0.090M | + 3.78% ]
0.700D | 0.833D [ - 0.133D | - 15.97% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.470M | 2.142M [ + 0.428M | + 15.31% ]
0.700D | 0.690D [ + 0.010D | + 1.45% ]*


----------



## chronoxiong

4th highest rating since the move to Fox? Then how come there's only two pages of discussion on this week's Smackdown thread? Lol. Doesn't make any sense. Yet there's like 20 pages of discussion for the weekly AEW shows. Is this message board dead or not?


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.529M [9th] | 0.700D [1st]
V2 | D2: 2.318M [10th] | 0.700D [1st]

2V | 2D: 2.424M | 0.700D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.211M | - 8.34% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.424M | 2.470M [ - 0.046M | - 1.86% ]
0.700D | 0.700D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.424M | 2.402M [ + 0.022M | + 0.92% ]
0.700D | 0.763D [ - 0.063D | - 8.26% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.424M | 2.137M [ + 0.387M | + 13.43% ]
0.700D | 0.700D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*


----------



## Clique

chronoxiong said:


> 4th highest rating since the move to Fox? Then how come there's only two pages of discussion on this week's Smackdown thread? Lol. Doesn't make any sense. Yet there's like 20 pages of discussion for the weekly AEW shows. Is this message board dead or not?


There’s clearly a disconnect between people who watch WWE and people who post on this forum.


----------



## AEW on TNT

OP change title of the thread, Smackdown lost the A show title


----------



## llj

At this point we really don't know if these numbers are really that good, at least from Fox's perspective. There are the arguments that it's Friday and these numbers are good enough, but Fox has had programs that have done far better before on Friday. And also programs that did worse.

People say "it's consistent" but is it consistent in a good way or consistent in a bad way? RAW's numbers have fallen off a cliff over the last 5 years but at least they are still the #1 cable show most weeks. Smackdown isn't always the number 1 show and depends heavily on its demo, which doesn't always blow away the competition. And as for total viewers, it gets slapped hard by CBS every week.

Plus it's on millions more homes. You'd think it should get much higher numbers simply on the basis of channel flipping or more people out there just leaving it on as background noise. For cable, you'd actually have to seek programs out. We've seen some signs before that viewers won't necessarily go looking for the WWE if it's not already in front of them, like the week it was on FS1 (the episode also had Brock, Flair and Hogan too and nobody went looking for it)


----------



## Fearless Viper

llj said:


> At this point we really don't know if these numbers are really that good, at least from Fox's perspective. There are the arguments that it's Friday and these numbers are good enough, but Fox has had programs that have done far better before on Friday. And also programs that did worse.
> 
> People say "it's consistent" but is it consistent in a good way or consistent in a bad way? RAW's numbers have fallen off a cliff over the last 5 years but at least they are still the #1 cable show most weeks. Smackdown isn't always the number 1 show and depends heavily on its demo, which doesn't always blow away the competition. And as for total viewers, it gets slapped hard by CBS every week.
> 
> Plus it's on millions more homes. You'd think it should get much higher numbers simply on the basis of channel flipping or more people out there just leaving it on as background noise. For cable, you'd actually have to seek programs out. We've seen some signs before that viewers won't necessarily go looking for the WWE if it's not already in front of them, like the week it was on FS1 (the episode also had Brock, Flair and Hogan too and nobody went looking for it)


Because Fox doesn't have to pay to produce Smackdown like other shows.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I reckon SmackDown will continue to get around the 2.5 Million mark for good now. It shows that they're consistently retaining their audience and doing a good job.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.555M [10th] | 0.700D [5th]
V2 | D2: 2.539M [11th] | 0.800D [4th]

2V | 2D: 2.547M | 0.750D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.016M | - 0.63% ]
[ + 0.100D | + 14.29% ]*










*W-W:
2.547M | 2.424M [ + 0.123M | + 5.07% ]
0.750D | 0.700D [ + 0.050D | + 7.14% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.547M | 2.168M [ + 0.379M | + 17.48% ]
0.750D | 0.670D [ + 0.080D | + 11.94% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.547M | 1.841M [ + 0.706M | + 38.35% ]
0.750D | 0.640D [ + 0.110D | + 17.19% ]*


----------



## The XL 2

Looks like Goldberg popped a rating somewhat.


----------



## incomplete moron

The XL 2 said:


> Looks like Goldberg popped a rating somewhat.


n


The XL 2 said:


> Looks like Goldberg popped a rating somewhat.


no it doesn't look that way lol stop lyin, sd always gets 2,5,HOW did he ''somewhat'' pop the rating??


----------



## fabi1982

llj said:


> At this point we really don't know if these numbers are really that good, at least from Fox's perspective. There are the arguments that it's Friday and these numbers are good enough, but Fox has had programs that have done far better before on Friday. And also programs that did worse.
> 
> People say "it's consistent" but is it consistent in a good way or consistent in a bad way? RAW's numbers have fallen off a cliff over the last 5 years but at least they are still the #1 cable show most weeks. Smackdown isn't always the number 1 show and depends heavily on its demo, which doesn't always blow away the competition. And as for total viewers, it gets slapped hard by CBS every week.
> 
> Plus it's on millions more homes. You'd think it should get much higher numbers simply on the basis of channel flipping or more people out there just leaving it on as background noise. For cable, you'd actually have to seek programs out. We've seen some signs before that viewers won't necessarily go looking for the WWE if it's not already in front of them, like the week it was on FS1 (the episode also had Brock, Flair and Hogan too and nobody went looking for it)


And here comes the AEW mark to downplay these ratings, like guys like you came in and said after the SF1 rating that Smackdown is losing the deal. Just live with it that WWE is superior to AEW


----------



## RainmakerV2

That is quite impressive going against the debate too.


----------



## RainmakerV2

incomplete moron said:


> n
> 
> no it doesn't look that way lol stop lyin, sd always gets 2,5,HOW did he ''somewhat'' pop the rating??



The second hour always drops to 2.3 or so. This time it didnt. Equate it to what you want, but the fact it didnt drop at all with competing against the debate means something a little different held viewers. Was it Goldberg or the womens 4 way? You choose.


----------



## Mongstyle

That's a good number considering how well the debate did.

Usually Smackdown is number 1 in the demo but this time the debate dominated with 1.3 and likely took some viewers. Especially when you notice Goldberg was in the second hour and they got a 0.8 there.

Smackdown is not normally flat in the second hour. It's usually a decline of 8-10%. So Goldberg retained that most likely. It'll be interesting to see if his ring appearance with Wyatt makes a noticeable bump when there's no competition. That's bound to happen in 2 weeks.


----------



## incomplete moron

RainmakerV2 said:


> The second hour always drops to 2.3 or so. This time it didnt. Equate it to what you want, but the fact it didnt drop at all with competing against the debate means something a little different held viewers. Was it Goldberg or the womens 4 way? You choose.


yes it did lol stop lyin
and even if it didn't,it's really small number so it doesn't matter


----------



## ClintDagger

Gotta hand it to Goldberg, he makes a difference. One of the very few tv draws left.


----------



## Not Lying

lol wtf is everyone talking about.

The week earlier it had a 4% drop.
The one before 8% drop.
The one before 6% drop.

It's not that big of a difference. Did Meltzer give the breakdown?


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.521M [8th] | 0.700D [1st]
V2 | D2: 2.442M [9th] | 0.700D [1st]

2V | 2D: 2.482M | 0.700D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.079M | - 3.13% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.482M | 2.547M [ - 0.065M | - 2.55% ]
0.700D | 0.750D [ - 0.050D | - 6.67% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.482M | 2.337M [ + 0.145M | + 6.21% ]
0.700D | 0.797D [ - 0.097D | - 12.17% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.482M | 2.034M [ + 0.448M | + 22.03% ]
0.700D | 0.660D [ + 0.040D | + 6.06% ]*


----------



## Not Lying

Pretty consistent ratings these days.


----------



## Fearless Viper

Dominated the demo.


----------



## Bennu

Is Smackdown the highest rated WWE show?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

SmackDown another consistent week, this is why it's the best show.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Hr 1 2.542
Hr 2 2.438


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Identical to Raw. Both did a 2.4 this week.


----------



## Fearless Viper

"Goldberg is not a draw"


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Another good week, proving why SmackDown is the A Show of professional wrestling.


----------



## shadow_spinner

According to the last Dave Meltzer podcast he said, the numbers for every Otis/Mandy segment is the direct opposite as Lana/Lashley. The latter always grew audiences and YouTube numbers; meanwhile the former ALWAYS is one of the lowest segments of the night. 

Which is strange since most people love the Otis/Mandy story line and detest the Lashley/Lana story line. Yet if the numbers were to be believe, the latter is more successful. 
Link to latest episode, if you have the observer


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Otis/Mandy segments have been a fraction of the length of Lana/Lashley segments, even if you're going by quarter hour breakdowns how can you say the 3 minutes they took up out of that quarter hour were the reason for the rating?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Otis/Mandy segments have been a fraction of the length of Lana/Lashley segments, even if you're going by quarter hour breakdowns how can you say the 3 minutes they took up out of that quarter hour were the reason for the rating?


Exactly. You can manipulate numbers anyway you want to fit the right narrative.


----------



## yeahright2

Meltzer.. A couple of years ago the name Vince Russo got banned on this forum. Maybe it´s time mods did the same with Meltzer..


----------



## 304418

If that’s the case, then do the Otis vs Ziggler match with Mandy as special ref at EC, break up Fire & Desire and have Mandy vs Sonya at WM instead.


----------



## Ucok

Well,live audiences reaction said otherwise, seems they're try to give this storyline a chance and if this angle come to success more than Lana and Lashley, Ziggler probably become relevant (he's good when he play the player/womanizer),Mandy and Sonya get more tv time, perhaps they have huge chance to win the women's tag team title more than Bliss and Cross.


----------



## The Phantom

BAN MELTZER.


----------



## Fearless Viper

Well most of of the stuff that happened on Otis/Mandy storyline are on backstage as opposed in the ring like Lashley/Lana stuff. It does have its effect I think.


----------



## reyfan

I have friends that are casual fans and if they are watching and it's something backstage they'll watch something else because they only want to see matches.


----------



## tducey

I prefer Otis/Mandy actually. Lashley/Lana is yikes.


----------



## llj

Lana/Lashley hasn't done any significant numbers since the wedding.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Of course it wouldn't, sex sells and Otis Mandy is pg at best


----------



## GloriousLunatic

I kept saying. And people killed me for this. Should have added Lesbian Sonya Deville angle to this. Hot Fit Lesbians like Mandy and Sonya would sell. 

Mandy is hot fit big boob blonde, Sonya hot fit brunette there is so much obvious sexual tension between them. Pay it off WWE.


----------



## 304418

Hephaesteus said:


> Of course it wouldn't, sex sells and Otis Mandy is pg at best





GloriousLunatic said:


> I kept saying. And people killed me for this. Should have added Lesbian Sonya Deville angle to this. Hot Fit Lesbians like Mandy and Sonya would sell.
> 
> Mandy is hot fit big boob blonde, Sonya hot fit brunette there is so much obvious sexual tension between them. Pay it off WWE.


Exactly to both. It could be so much better than it currently is.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

Goldberg is the biggest draw currently on US television. Ofcourse Cena returns Friday so we will see what the does, I imagine it will push 3 million.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Dont Otis and Mandy often only get like 30 seconds a show?

Car crash TV draws unfortunately, but considering the WWE only pushes garbage and detests their own fans its not a surprise that people are quick to tune out and only stick around for car wrecks.


----------



## MOXL3Y

Verbatim17 said:


> If that’s the case, then do the Otis vs Ziggler match with Mandy as special ref at EC, break up Fire & Desire and have Mandy vs Sonya at WM instead.


That would be AWESOME!


----------



## Nothing Finer

Aren't the people who like the storyline just fat bastards who see themselves in Otis, people who would watch anyway? They love it, it makes them feel like they could get a hot woman, but nobody new is turning in to watch this. 

The whole Lana storyline appeals to a different demographic. Celebrity/Instagram obsessives, people with weird fetishes, etc.

Basically what I'm saying is that if you like either of these problems you have serious mental/physical problems.


----------



## Afrolatino

If this is not having good ratings, surely is not Otis fault...
Put the beautiful Scarlett Bordeaux as Otis love interest instead, and I'm sure there will be doing it popular.


----------



## Mongstyle

TKO Wrestling said:


> Goldberg is the biggest draw currently on US television. Ofcourse Cena returns Friday so we will see what the does, I imagine it will push 3 million.


Too high.

Cena hasn't produced a big bump on his previous returns. His return on Raw last year didn't do that well either. He tends to produce like a 100k or something. Hogan had the better quarter hour on that episode too by the way. Goldberg generally does better than him too.

Keep in mind Smackdown is averaging 2.4 million or something right now. 3 million would mean over a half a million bump. That's something only Batista and Rock accomplished in the last 6 years. With Goldberg having won the title and this being a post-PPV show, that changes things. I could see them getting over 2.6 or 2.7 million maybe. 

3 million would be tremendous and would no doubt be due to Goldberg's title win and the fallout of SSD. That's not something a Cena return is doing when his last return just over a year ago didn't produce anywhere near that big of a bump.


----------



## NapperX

Otis/Mandy storyline needs major improvements. Lana/Lashley/Rusev/Liv had something good going with no real ending....and here we had HHH making fun of Russo for not being able to finish storylines.


----------



## HelloSir

It's time to ban the name "Dave Meltzer" from this forum. This is getting out of hand.


----------



## Trivette

File this under "No $#!+ Sherlock." The storyline only serves to bury Otis and make him look like a creep. A total channel changer.


----------



## elidrakefan76

I think that the ratings for it are low because Otis/Mandy just isn't believable at all. Regardless of personality, a guy in the physical shape Otis is in would never stand a chance with a girl who looks like Mandy unless he paid her a lot of money to go out with her. That's just the facts.


----------



## RamPaige

I doubt Otis and Mandy's minuscule segments are the cause of any rating changes.

If the fans do start to lose interest it'll most likely be because WWE took an innocent love angle and potentially turned it into a stalker angle.


----------



## Jet_420

The two angles are different at best.
(Can we agree to that?)

Cause one is an infidelity storyline of a wife cheating on her husband, because she was supposedly told that her husband cheated on her. (which is still fucking shit!)

The smackdown angle is just an awkward man who has a crush on someone out of his league, finally gets a date with said girl but gets cock-blocked by the arrogant but better looking man.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Rusev/Lashley/Lana angle of course was a better draw. It had bigger stars and more time investment than whatever Mandy/Otis is getting.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

It'll go up to either 2.7 million or 2.8 million in my opinion.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

> Friday's episode of _SmackDown_, featuring the return of John Cena, drew an average of 2.717 million viewers in the overnight ratings, according to Showbuzz Daily. Hour one drew 2.736 million viewers, then hour two dropped to 2.697 million viewers.
> 
> _SmackDown_ also drew an average of 0.8 rating in the 18-49 demographic, which was for #1 for the night.
> If the number holds up, it would be up from last Friday's _SmackDown_ episode, which drew an average of 2.484 million viewers with a 0.7 rating in the 18-49 demographic.


----------



## Prosper

Its all fine and dandy to pull these ratings bumps in the moment, but what happens when Goldberg leaves? They drop right back down. Goldberg himself wasn't the draw here. The negativity surrounding what happened in Saudi Arabia created the draw. 

Why not create stars that can be on the level of Goldberg in the long term? Its not always about the moment but about building for the future. If WWE had built up stars in the last 6 years, they wouldn't have to rely on a 53 yr old man to get a bump during WM season. There's no reason why they shouldn't be doing 3 million every single week.


----------



## The XL 2

Goldberg bringing in strong ratings. Pretty big bump.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

Just like last time the controversy they had with travel and this time with Oldberg winning the title.


----------



## RainmakerV2

As we thought, Goldberg winning the belt drew a strong number. But more fat dudes talking to puppets plz


----------



## Fearless Viper

It was Cena who drew those numbers not Goldberg.


----------



## ClintDagger

Goldberg a draw confirmed.


----------



## validreasoning

prosperwithdeen said:


> Its all fine and dandy to pull these ratings bumps in the moment, but what happens when Goldberg leaves? They drop right back down. Goldberg himself wasn't the draw here. The negativity surrounding what happened in Saudi Arabia created the draw.
> 
> Why not create stars that can be on the level of Goldberg in the long term? Its not always about the moment but about building for the future. If WWE had built up stars in the last 6 years, they wouldn't have to rely on a 53 yr old man to get a bump during WM season. There's no reason why they shouldn't be doing 3 million every single week.


Goldberg at his peak is one of the most over acts of the last 30+ years. He was far hotter in 98 than Sting was in 97 (his hottest year by far) or Warrior was in 1990. It's not as simple as just 'creating stars'. If it was you would have 6-7 promotions on fire in the US all with guys as hot as Goldberg was.

You make it sound like 3 million today is easy. It's not. That's double what the NBA average for it's regular season games on TNT/ESPN and ABC and 3 times what MLB regular season games do on Fox. UFC on Fox was averaging 1.6-2.2 million it's last 3 years. All 3 especially NBA/MLB get more more advertising and press and media coverage than WWE.


----------



## incomplete moron

shadow_spinner said:


> Which is strange since most people love the Otis/Mandy story


 it isn't strange at all lol, nobody likes this pathetic cringeworthy angle and ratings prove it.



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Car crash TV draws unfortunately, but considering the WWE only pushes garbage and detests their own fans its not a surprise that people are quick to tune out and only stick around for car wrecks.


 mandy/otis angle is prime example of car crash garbage car wreck u fuckin clown


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I wonder how much of that is Goldberg winning the title vs. Cena returning?

At the end of the day though, it wasn't unexpected this show will do well. Problem is the future doesn't look bright. Goldberg and Cena are going to be gone after Wrestlemania. Maybe Cena puts over The Fiend but it's not like Cena's won any significant matches in the last 3 years. Goldberg will put over Reigns, who with everything he's been given has shown he's not really a draw either. The short-term boost of this type of show won't matter in the long run.


----------



## The XL 2

Fearless Viper said:


> It was Cena who drew those numbers not Goldberg.


Cena hasn't been relevant in years. Goldberg is the bigger star in 2020. People wanted to see Goldberg as champ.


----------



## Not Lying

Cena's return + new old shit of a champion = woo short term gain.

LOL at the broken records losers spinning this for Goldberg, last time Cena appeared he increased viewers ON A TAPED EPISODE by more than Goldberg, and he just did it again. GET YOUR FACTS STRAIGHT.



The XL 2 said:


> Cena hasn't been relevant in years. Goldberg is the bigger star in 2020. People wanted to see Goldberg as champ.


Go get your brain checked.


----------



## The XL 2

Yeah, they came for Cena, that's why Goldberg did a stronger hour then Cena did. No doubt Cena played some part in the strong rating, but the majority came to see Bill as champ.


----------



## Not Lying

The XL 2 said:


> Yeah, they came for Cena, that's why Goldberg did a stronger hour then Cena did. No doubt Cena played some part in the strong rating, but the majority came to see Bill as champ.


xD
You wana go there????

Goldberg appeared 3 weeks ago and ratings still went DOWN in h2 when he appeared (-1% but it still did), ratings didn't increase to see the old bitch, NOBODY extra tuned in to see him, OK? does that mean Kofi and Miz are bigger draws? is that clear enough for you to understand? do you know how to make an apple to apple comparisons?
It was the announcement that got them the small boost from 3 weeks ago (which was profiting of a very strong rating from 4-weeks ago as well).

But sure, keep playing and keep twisting, FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART, I want to see the ratings oldbitch does in 3 months if he can still be champion.


----------



## shadow_spinner

If the viewers peaked in the first hour, doesn't that mean Goldberg is the bigger draw? Like on the first show after the Rock left the viewers dropped. 

Also I laugh at those people who said that they weren't going to watch haha


----------



## shadow_spinner

Here is the thing about the Fiend, he had no buzz. People convince themselves that he did, but he had none. His feud with Daniel Bryan (nothing against Bryan) really cooled him off for some reason. The more people saw of him, the less people cared. Fiend was hot in September and October, he wasn't in February. He's basically Bray Wyatt with a mask with better theme music. Nothing all that special about him when you think about it.


----------



## The Wood

Oof, that's gotta hurt a lot of smarks' feelings.


----------



## Not Lying

shadow_spinner said:


> Here is the thing about the Fiend, he had no buzz. People convince themselves that he did, but he had none. His feud with Daniel Bryan (nothing against Bryan) really cooled him off for some reason. The more people saw of him, the less people cared. Fiend was hot in September and October, he wasn't in February. He's basically Bray Wyatt with a mask with better theme music. Nothing all that special about him when you think about it.


Yes. But again, that's not the point. WM is the season to create stars with most eyes watching, not bury current talent for ones that'll be gone once this season is done. They invested a year in the guy only to pull the rug under him 2 months before WM. And again, it's about the way he lost and was bitched out, and the way he and Kofi now don't give a fuck about the WWE title (at least Kofi's GEEK gimmick continues,losing the tag title and coming in dancing and throwing pancakes the next night)



shadow_spinner said:


> If the viewers peaked in the first hour, doesn't that mean Goldberg is the bigger draw? Like on the first show after the Rock left the viewers dropped.
> 
> Also I laugh at those people who said that they weren't going to watch haha


and he appeared 3 weeks ago and last week in h2 and drew less than Miz and Kofi did in h1. FACTS. 
So no it doesn't prove shit except this is the fall-out of the PPV and Cena's return has buzz around it. BECAUSE HE'S JOHN CENA and only a moron would think Goldberg is more relevant than Cena in 2020.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts

Ratings only mean something when AEW beat NXT...

I wonder when people that say they're gonna stop watching in protest realise that unless they're a Nielsen household, they don't actually count. The ratings are calculated in a flimsy way. It's all basically about the viewing habits of 0.014% of US households. It's stupid.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

incomplete moron said:


> it isn't strange at all lol, nobody likes this pathetic cringeworthy angle and ratings prove it.
> 
> mandy/otis angle is prime example of car crash garbage car wreck u fuckin clown


Do you actually not have a life at all you sad, lonely, miserable twat? You're trolling isn't even clever, if you're going to be a troll step your damn game up you lazy git.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Definition of Technician said:


> Yes. But again, that's not the point. WM is the season to create stars with most eyes watching, not bury current talent for ones that'll be gone once this season is done. They invested a year in the guy only to pull the rug under him 2 months before WM. And again, it's about the way he lost and was bitched out, and the way he and Kofi now don't give a fuck about the WWE title (at least Kofi's GEEK gimmick continues,losing the tag title and coming in dancing and throwing pancakes the next night)


I don't see why this is so difficult for people to understand.

Yes, Goldberg is a bigger draw than The Fiend. He's likely a bigger draw now (out of his prime) than The Fiend will ever be.

HOWEVER, he's only there temporarily. He's there and killed any momentum/potential The Fiend had to be any type of draw. He was made to look like a joke against a 50-year old Goldberg. It might be a good thing for people that don't like Wyatt/The Fiend character, but it again shows that Vince only cares about a short term pop in ratings, rather than making any real attempt to grow the audience. 

Goldberg vs. Roman at Mania is a bigger match than what a first time Goldberg/Fiend encounter would've been at Mania. The difference is Fiend defeating Goldberg would've cemented a new main event star. Roman facing and defeating Goldberg only adds another notch to Roman's belt, nothing more. And if by some chance Goldberg defeats Roman... that's even worse at this point. It would mean we have another Lesnar-esque champion.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Do you actually not have a life at all you sad, lonely, miserable twat? You're trolling isn't even clever, if you're going to be a troll step your damn game up you lazy git.


Damn, who are you flaming? It's obviously somebody I have on my ignore list so I'm sure they deserved it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Damn, who are you flaming? It's obviously somebody I have on my ignore list so I'm sure they deserved it.


That astoundingly bad troll; Incomplete Moron.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> That astoundingly bad troll; Incomplete Moron.


Oh yeah, makes sense. Flame on.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

The Definition of Technician said:


> xD
> You wana go there????
> 
> Goldberg appeared 3 weeks ago and ratings still went DOWN in h2 when he appeared (-1% but it still did), ratings didn't increase to see the old bitch, NOBODY extra tuned in to see him, OK? does that mean Kofi and Miz are bigger draws? is that clear enough for you to understand? do you know how to make an apple to apple comparisons?
> It was the announcement that got them the small boost from 3 weeks ago (which was profiting of a very strong rating from 4-weeks ago as well).
> 
> But sure, keep playing and keep twisting, FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART, I want to see the ratings oldbitch does in 3 months if he can still be champion.


Like the other guy just said, the show peaked in the first hour when Goldberg appeared. It doesn't matter what he drew or didn't draw weeks ago, only what he drew now. Accept it.


----------



## The Wood

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I don't see why this is so difficult for people to understand.
> 
> Yes, Goldberg is a bigger draw than The Fiend. He's likely a bigger draw now (out of his prime) than The Fiend will ever be.
> 
> HOWEVER, he's only there temporarily. He's there and killed any momentum/potential The Fiend had to be any type of draw. He was made to look like a joke against a 50-year old Goldberg. It might be a good thing for people that don't like Wyatt/The Fiend character, but it again shows that Vince only cares about a short term pop in ratings, rather than making any real attempt to grow the audience.
> 
> Goldberg vs. Roman at Mania is a bigger match than what a first time Goldberg/Fiend encounter would've been at Mania. The difference is Fiend defeating Goldberg would've cemented a new main event star. Roman facing and defeating Goldberg only adds another notch to Roman's belt, nothing more. And if by some chance Goldberg defeats Roman... that's even worse at this point. It would mean we have another Lesnar-esque champion.


Bray Wyatt has been an active roster member for over six years now. This is not his first title reign, and he'd been champ for 118 days. He beat Seth Rollins, he beat Daniel Bryan twice. He's not a company ace. Goldberg coming back and beating him _has_ grown the audience. People don't want goofy gimmicks, they want real stars they can connect to. 

Goldberg vs. Roman is where, potentially, they can put Roman back on the map, and him beating Goldberg does mean a hell of a lot more than Roman beating a gimmick in Bray. There's nothing wrong with having a Lesnar-esque champion either. It's all about building that equity before you blow it off. 

Bray Wyatt beating Goldberg would not mean anything positive. Fans of Goldberg would be disappointed that Da Man failed. Bye bye, fans. And smarks are not only going to watch anyway, but are so wilfully ignorant to the star power that Goldberg has, how could it _possibly_ mean anything to them? It ruins the draw you do have to put your eggs in a basket that isn't making it to Granny's house.

Part of being a booker is knowing when and where to cut bait and switch gears. Part of being a promoter is knowing how to get your product out there to the most people. Goldberg beating Bray Wyatt is 100% the right call. Making a few internet fans is not worth cutting off your nose to spite your face. WWE does need to build stars underneath this and coming out of it. Bray Wyatt is not that guy though. Not in this position anyway. It looks like he is going to be put over John Cena, which I wouldn't do given his attitude on Twitter. Honestly, I'd finish him up after a squash. But he's going to be put back into the place where he can work as a side attraction and a gimmick that can move merchandise. They'll always talk about how he's a former champion and how scary he is when they want to microwave him next time.


----------



## ClintDagger

shadow_spinner said:


> If the viewers peaked in the first hour, doesn't that mean Goldberg is the bigger draw? Like on the first show after the Rock left the viewers dropped.
> 
> Also I laugh at those people who said that they weren't going to watch haha


The ratings fell off slightly so clearly Goldberg is the biggest factor. That shouldn’t be a surprise, he’s a much bigger wrestling star than Cena. But, they didn’t drop off a cliff so Cena still held his own. Cena was always a bigger house show draw than a tv draw.


----------



## chronoxiong

Goldberg = ratings. Does Brock equals ratings? Hell no. RAW can't even draw 2.7 million viewers weekly anymore. Lol. Smarks must be getting their feelings hurt with this one.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Wood said:


> Bray Wyatt has been an active roster member for over six years now. This is not his first title reign, and he'd been champ for 118 days. He beat Seth Rollins, he beat Daniel Bryan twice. He's not a company ace. Goldberg coming back and beating him _has_ grown the audience. People don't want goofy gimmicks, they want real stars they can connect to.
> 
> Goldberg vs. Roman is where, potentially, they can put Roman back on the map, and him beating Goldberg does mean a hell of a lot more than Roman beating a gimmick in Bray. There's nothing wrong with having a Lesnar-esque champion either. It's all about building that equity before you blow it off.
> 
> Bray Wyatt beating Goldberg would not mean anything positive. Fans of Goldberg would be disappointed that Da Man failed. Bye bye, fans. And smarks are not only going to watch anyway, but are so wilfully ignorant to the star power that Goldberg has, how could it _possibly_ mean anything to them? It ruins the draw you do have to put your eggs in a basket that isn't making it to Granny's house.
> 
> Part of being a booker is knowing when and where to cut bait and switch gears. Part of being a promoter is knowing how to get your product out there to the most people. Goldberg beating Bray Wyatt is 100% the right call. Making a few internet fans is not worth cutting off your nose to spite your face. WWE does need to build stars underneath this and coming out of it. Bray Wyatt is not that guy though. Not in this position anyway. It looks like he is going to be put over John Cena, which I wouldn't do given his attitude on Twitter. Honestly, I'd finish him up after a squash. But he's going to be put back into the place where he can work as a side attraction and a gimmick that can move merchandise. They'll always talk about how he's a former champion and how scary he is when they want to microwave him next time.


If Roman needs to be put back on the map after everything he's been given, he'll need a lot more than a win over Goldberg.

That said, Roman gains nothing by beating Goldberg except, again, just another victory over a legend that could have went to someone else. The fans who tune in for Goldberg will tune out as soon as he loses to Reigns and is gone. Reigns beating Goldberg is just sinking more into that black hole, with an almost 100% chance it doesn't pay off. The Fiend may or may not have been the best choice to go over Goldberg, but it would've at least been taking a chance on someone different.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

The Wood said:


> Bray Wyatt has been an active roster member for over six years now. This is not his first title reign, and he'd been champ for 118 days. He beat Seth Rollins, he beat Daniel Bryan twice. He's not a company ace. Goldberg coming back and beating him _has_ grown the audience. People don't want goofy gimmicks, they want real stars they can connect to.
> 
> Goldberg vs. Roman is where, potentially, they can put Roman back on the map, and him beating Goldberg does mean a hell of a lot more than Roman beating a gimmick in Bray. There's nothing wrong with having a Lesnar-esque champion either. It's all about building that equity before you blow it off.
> 
> Bray Wyatt beating Goldberg would not mean anything positive. Fans of Goldberg would be disappointed that Da Man failed. Bye bye, fans. And smarks are not only going to watch anyway, but are so wilfully ignorant to the star power that Goldberg has, how could it _possibly_ mean anything to them? It ruins the draw you do have to put your eggs in a basket that isn't making it to Granny's house.
> 
> Part of being a booker is knowing when and where to cut bait and switch gears. Part of being a promoter is knowing how to get your product out there to the most people. Goldberg beating Bray Wyatt is 100% the right call. Making a few internet fans is not worth cutting off your nose to spite your face. WWE does need to build stars underneath this and coming out of it. Bray Wyatt is not that guy though. Not in this position anyway. It looks like he is going to be put over John Cena, which I wouldn't do given his attitude on Twitter. Honestly, I'd finish him up after a squash. But he's going to be put back into the place where he can work as a side attraction and a gimmick that can move merchandise. They'll always talk about how he's a former champion and how scary he is when they want to microwave him next time.


Deciding your booking plans all because of a guy's supposed "attitude" is fucking lame.


----------



## Mongstyle

The Definition of Technician said:


> xD
> You wana go there????
> 
> Goldberg appeared 3 weeks ago and ratings still went DOWN in h2 when he appeared (-1% but it still did), ratings didn't increase to see the old bitch, NOBODY extra tuned in to see him, OK? does that mean Kofi and Miz are bigger draws? is that clear enough for you to understand? do you know how to make an apple to apple comparisons?
> It was the announcement that got them the small boost from 3 weeks ago (which was profiting of a very strong rating from 4-weeks ago as well).
> 
> But sure, keep playing and keep twisting, FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART, I want to see the ratings oldbitch does in 3 months if he can still be champion.


Stop embarrassing yourself.

Goldberg's return segment did 3 million viewers. That's higher than anything in the last 20 months barring Reigns return segment from cancer and the Fox debut episode which was anchored by The Rock himself.

Cena's previous returns have averaged around a 100k bump at his very best. That's just the return by the way, after which he has no effect. Cena's return last year produced less of a bump than Reigns return did, which about says it all. And they advertise him for weeks for that meager bump that he does usually produce. Goldberg's average bump for ratings is roughly 250k across all his appearances and it tends to be consistent. Pretty much every one of his appearances has a significant bump and his quarter hour ratings are always higher than WWE has had in ages.

Cena is not a bigger star than Goldberg and never has been. Then again, this delusion is not surprising from you seeing as you think Becky and Edge are "stars". You don't know what a star is.


----------



## ClintDagger

chronoxiong said:


> Goldberg = ratings. Does Brock equals ratings? Hell no. RAW can't even draw 2.7 million viewers weekly anymore. Lol. Smarks must be getting their feelings hurt with this one.


It’s the difference between being an Attitude / Monday Night Wars era star and being a post-2002 era star. Brock had some intrigue when he came back from UFC and he is still a much bigger star than guys like Rollins & Reigns. But whether it’s Cena or whether it’s Edge, or Brock, or Batista, etcetera; none of those guys will ever move numbers like Goldberg, Austin, Rock.


----------



## Hephaesteus

I guess they didnt do a good enough job advertising Goldberg last week when he only improved the previous weeks total by 8000 people.


----------



## Mongstyle

ClintDagger said:


> It’s the difference between being an Attitude / Monday Night Wars era star and being a post-2002 era star. Brock had some intrigue when he came back from UFC and he is still a much bigger star than guys like Rollins & Reigns. But whether it’s Cena or whether it’s Edge, or Brock, or Batista, etcetera; none of those guys will ever move numbers like Goldberg, Austin, Rock.


Batista's return in 2014 remains the biggest return this decade aside from Rock. Yes, higher than Goldberg or Lesnar. He produced a ridiculous bump of like 800k or something. Not even Goldberg did that. (That's not to say Goldberg isn't the bigger star because he is, but Batista's return was huge.)

His return was just ruined by petty fans, and WWE being idiotic about his booking. There was a massive angle waiting for them had they not fucked it all up beforehand and thrown him into the fire. I still maintain that Bryan should have had the title since October, and Batista should've been brought in as the guy to take it from him setting up a unification match at WM30. That should've been the culmination of HHH trying to thwart Bryan, and they could've had a temporary break in the angle with HHH pretending to move on, while Batista then returns as a surprise entrant at the Royal Rumble. 

You get the belt on him in the Elimination Chamber, and then have him turn heel and beat Bryan's ass to set up the champion vs. champion match. Let him reign as undisputed champion, and have Bryan finally beat him and end The Authority at Summerslam that year.

That remains the biggest botch job of this decade. When you look at the number Batista produced, it's asinine they fucked it up so badly.


----------



## Not Lying

Lockard The GOAT said:


> Like the other guy just said, the show peaked in the first hour when Goldberg appeared. It doesn't matter what he drew or didn't draw weeks ago, only what he drew now. Accept it.


you're all so hypocritical xD why the hell doesn't it matter what happened last week and 3 weeks ago?

if Cena appeared in the first hour, following the trends, clearly Cena would have "drew more". So, take your head of Goldberg's ass.



Mongstyle said:


> Stop embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Goldberg's return segment did 3 million viewers. That's higher than anything in the last 20 months barring Reigns return segment from cancer and the Fox debut episode which was anchored by The Rock himself.
> 
> Cena's previous returns have averaged around a 100k bump at his very best. That's just the return by the way, after which he has no effect. Cena's return last year produced less of a bump than Reigns return did, which about says it all. And they advertise him for weeks for that meager bump that he does usually produce. Goldberg's average bump for ratings is roughly 250k across all his appearances and it tends to be consistent. Pretty much every one of his appearances has a significant bump and his quarter hour ratings are always higher than WWE has had in ages.
> 
> Cena is not a bigger star than Goldberg and never has been. Then again, this delusion is not surprising from you seeing as you think Becky and Edge are "stars". You don't know what a star is.


What the fuck you talking about loser?
We're in 2020 now, keep up. 
You're going back to 2017. Lol.

Cena's last appearance on SD on a *taped* show increased viewers by almost 200k and 10%. More than what Goldberg did for SD most recently. 
You still dodge the very obvious fact, if he was such a big draw as your ass claims, we would have seen an INCREASE in hour 2. not a decrease. Following your logic, Miz & Kofi >> Oldbitch.


----------



## ClintDagger

Mongstyle said:


> Batista's return in 2014 remains the biggest return this decade aside from Rock. Yes, higher than Goldberg or Lesnar. He produced a ridiculous bump of like 800k or something. Not even Goldberg did that. (That's not to say Goldberg isn't the bigger star because he is, but Batista's return was huge.)
> 
> His return was just ruined by petty fans, and WWE being idiotic about his booking. There was a massive angle waiting for them had they not fucked it all up beforehand and thrown him into the fire. I still maintain that Bryan should have had the title since October, and Batista should've been brought in as the guy to take it from him setting up a unification match at WM30. That should've been the culmination of HHH trying to thwart Bryan, and they could've had a temporary break in the angle with HHH pretending to move on, while Batista then returns as a surprise entrant at the Royal Rumble.
> 
> You get the belt on him in the Elimination Chamber, and then have him turn heel and beat Bryan's ass to set up the champion vs. champion match. Let him reign as undisputed champion, and have Bryan finally beat him and end The Authority at Summerslam that year.
> 
> That remains the biggest botch job of this decade. When you look at the number Batista produced, it's asinine they fucked it up so badly.


That’s fair. I should say though that you’re talking about an era where they were doing 5 million viewers. Plus, they advertised Batista for a month and it was a RR go home show back when that mattered. And that still only moved things about 15%. Goldberg won the title on a glorified house show and moved the rating by about the same percentage in a dying era. I will give Batista credit in that he can move numbers as you pointed out and he did help last year after Becky killed the ratings. He’s probably the best post 2002 ratings guy.


----------



## The Wood

#BadNewsSanta said:


> If Roman needs to be put back on the map after everything he's been given, he'll need a lot more than a win over Goldberg.
> 
> That said, Roman gains nothing by beating Goldberg except, again, just another victory over a legend that could have went to someone else. The fans who tune in for Goldberg will tune out as soon as he loses to Reigns and is gone. Reigns beating Goldberg is just sinking more into that black hole, with an almost 100% chance it doesn't pay off. The Fiend may or may not have been the best choice to go over Goldberg, but it would've at least been taking a chance on someone different.


I was reading your post and was going to make a point, then you went and made it for me: 

This attitude is exactly why Bray Wyatt beating Goldberg would mean nothing to the people who are whinging about the decision. The same group of fans are already dismissing Roman beating Goldberg as significant, so why would one be significant and the other not? Booking to appease the fans that work themselves hard into thinking that Goldberg is a non-factor is counterproductive. 



Lockard The GOAT said:


> Deciding your booking plans all because of a guy's supposed "attitude" is fucking lame.


No it's not. You need top guys that understand the business. You need talent with the mind and instincts to carry the ball, in front of the camera and behind it. And the wrestling business used to be ruthless. Well, it was at least somewhat contentious, where ability meant something.There was an era where talent would have appreciated being on Goldberg's card (it probably wasn't WCW where talent tried to sabotage him all the time). The main guy draws the audience and the guys working underneath get to put on a show that gives them more for their money's worth and brings them back. The larger crowds meant more money for the talent. If Bray Wyatt is so cut sick about doing the job to Goldberg, maybe he should be more valuable? It's not all on WWE to make you a commodity, especially when they've given you the ball and put much more talented guys under you so that you can move more than a few t-shirts.

It's probably not new to today, but talent are so keen to blame someone else. It's Vince's fault they're not over, or it's the WWE style, or it's the booking. Yeah, WWE booking often sucks. You know who that didn't stop? Any top guy. The Rock survived it. Brock Lesnar nixed plans to work with Vince's son. Steve Austin would rather walk out than work with Billy Gunn, Jeff Jarrett or lose a PPV match on Raw. Bray Wyatt is a gimmick that moves some merchandise. He has value to the company, he does. But he's not entitled to the top spot, nor does he deserve it more than someone who...deserves it more. Goldberg putts more asses in seats, and Bray can either accept that and shut the fuck up, or he can do something about it. 

Going on Twitter and bashing the company that pays you to play dress-up because they didn't give you a WrestleMania match you weren't selling isn't the way to go about things. How about going to Cena and coming up with some goddamn story ideas to make your feud at WrestleMania what everyone is talking about? Sooking publicly is just...entitled. I hate that word, but so many talent think they are entitled to get giant pushes and be protected and be treated like they are stars before they are actually stars. It's especially infuriating when the company has clearly been on your side since day dot and have done their part a lot of the time, and in many ways it's the talent letting the team down.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

The Wood said:


> I was reading your post and was going to make a point, then you went and made it for me:
> 
> This attitude is exactly why Bray Wyatt beating Goldberg would mean nothing to the people who are whinging about the decision. The same group of fans are already dismissing Roman beating Goldberg as significant, so why would one be significant and the other not? Booking to appease the fans that work themselves hard into thinking that Goldberg is a non-factor is counterproductive.
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not. You need top guys that understand the business. You need talent with the mind and instincts to carry the ball, in front of the camera and behind it. And the wrestling business used to be ruthless. Well, it was at least somewhat contentious, where ability meant something.There was an era where talent would have appreciated being on Goldberg's card (it probably wasn't WCW where talent tried to sabotage him all the time). The main guy draws the audience and the guys working underneath get to put on a show that gives them more for their money's worth and brings them back. The larger crowds meant more money for the talent. If Bray Wyatt is so cut sick about doing the job to Goldberg, maybe he should be more valuable? It's not all on WWE to make you a commodity, especially when they've given you the ball and put much more talented guys under you so that you can move more than a few t-shirts.
> 
> It's probably not new to today, but talent are so keen to blame someone else. It's Vince's fault they're not over, or it's the WWE style, or it's the booking. Yeah, WWE booking often sucks. You know who that didn't stop? Any top guy. The Rock survived it. Brock Lesnar nixed plans to work with Vince's son. Steve Austin would rather walk out than work with Billy Gunn, Jeff Jarrett or lose a PPV match on Raw. Bray Wyatt is a gimmick that moves some merchandise. He has value to the company, he does. But he's not entitled to the top spot, nor does he deserve it more than someone who...deserves it more. Goldberg putts more asses in seats, and Bray can either accept that and shut the fuck up, or he can do something about it.
> 
> Going on Twitter and bashing the company that pays you to play dress-up because they didn't give you a WrestleMania match you weren't selling isn't the way to go about things. How about going to Cena and coming up with some goddamn story ideas to make your feud at WrestleMania what everyone is talking about? Sooking publicly is just...entitled. I hate that word, but so many talent think they are entitled to get giant pushes and be protected and be treated like they are stars before they are actually stars. It's especially infuriating when the company has clearly been on your side since day dot and have done their part a lot of the time, and in many ways it's the talent letting the team down.


Punishing someone because you don't agree with their attitude is just being too authoritarian about things. How 'bout we run shit in ways that matter, which is not concerning ourselves over whether the person agrees with their spot on the card or not? 

Goldberg moves numbers more, but so what? It's not he's doing astronomically better numbers. The bump is a small one, and considering that's only television ratings and that most people that watch on television are the type to never spend a penny on the product, there's not even any hard proof that he is ACTUALLY putting "more asses in the seat" than Wyatt is when it comes to moving the needle. I can see Wyatt's rationale. Pushing older, more established talent instead of showing faith in your current ones is exactly the type of shit WCW did, and we saw the wonderful results that had, didn't we?


----------



## Not Lying

Lockard The GOAT said:


> Goldberg moves numbers more, but so what? It's not he's doing astronomically better numbers. The bump is a small one, and considering that's only television ratings and that most people that watch on television are the type to never spend a penny on the product, there's not even any hard proof that he is ACTUALLY putting "more asses in the seat" than Wyatt is when it comes to moving the needle. I can see Wyatt's rationale. Pushing older, more established talent instead of showing faith in your current ones is exactly the type of shit WCW did, and we saw the wonderful results that had, didn't we?


Indeed. Goldberg's numbers were a 5% increase, and again lost viewers last week. and 3 weeks ago because he wasn't in the first hour. I would say if he had indeed had that big increase for his segment, it would be more justified. but 5%, that's what the old stupid boomers here are hanging on to? 5%??? Do they realize the long term damage? nope.

Also, Fiend/Cena segment has TWICE the viewership of Roman/Goldberg on WWE's youtube channel. Roman is a bigger star than The Fiend, so I think that proves further my point now that Cena >> Oldbitch. Youtube doesn't really matter, but it matters to WWE, so there's that.


----------



## incomplete moron

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Do you actually not have a life at all you sad, lonely, miserable twat? You're trolling isn't even clever, if you're going to be a troll step your damn game up you lazy git.


ofc I have a life u retard, how else could I be ALIVE (and I OBVIOUSLY AM, since I'm talkin to u) if I don't have a LIFE?!  damn u r literally mentally challenged lol :S 
and I'm not trollin at all, dunno what gave u that impression


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Wood said:


> I was reading your post and was going to make a point, then you went and made it for me:
> 
> This attitude is exactly why Bray Wyatt beating Goldberg would mean nothing to the people who are whinging about the decision. The same group of fans are already dismissing Roman beating Goldberg as significant, so why would one be significant and the other not? Booking to appease the fans that work themselves hard into thinking that Goldberg is a non-factor is counterproductive.


Roman has defeated Undertaker, Triple H, Brock Lesnar... and you know if Rock ever comes back he's going over him as well. Not to mention he's defeated every wrestler on the full-time roster he's gone up against... the latter of which doesn't matter as much but still. My point is that Roman going over Goldberg has ZERO chance to elevate Reigns. I'm not going to argue how successful Reigns has been or not, but this applies whether he's this huge star or not:

1) If he's a huge star already, beating Goldberg doesn't add to that. Reigns has already gone over bigger stars than him. He's already received legit wins over those guys that an audience of fans of those guys have seen. That have already decided if Reigns is a guy they care to continue watching or not. 

2) If you consider Reigns' push a complete failure as a face of the company, then why would a match and win over Goldberg change that at this point? It won't. The same people will continue to not watch and you'll have beaten Goldberg for no reason after he squashed the one superhuman character you had.

Just to put it out there too since I brought up The Rock, that's a different story. Rock brings in tons of fans that guys like Taker, HHH, Lesnar, Goldberg don't. Reigns going against Rock would at least in theory get new eyes on Reigns and Reigns going over Rock would give him a chance to be elevated to another level. Although I doubt that's actually possible for Reigns because I don't think he has the natural appeal to accomplish it, at least in a match with Rock there's a chance Reigns and WWE actually gain something out of that and so I can understand that match happening.


Now again, I don't know if The Fiend beating Goldberg would've 100% been a successful move. Frankly, I think it's difficult to point to ANYONE on the main roster right now and say with 100% certainty a win over Goldberg would lead to fans of Goldberg wanting to continue to watch for that guy. At worst though, it would've been the same thing as Reigns where Fiend beats Goldberg, fans of Goldberg don't see anything in The Fiend and they tune out afterwards. At best though, they think The Fiend is an ass-kicker. They don't care he's some dude in a mask and instead look at him similarly to the original Kane as a near-indestructible monster who just beat one of their guys. They then continue tuning in to see what happens. Now the Firefly Funhouse stuff might turn them off, or they might be intrigued by it. At least WWE would've taken a chance on something that may help the product long-term. They didn't in this case. 

That all said, it seems they're trying with Drew McIntyre now so I'll take that at least. Smackdown though is going to be dead in the water after Mania whether Goldberg retains or Reigns wins the belt.


----------



## Mongstyle

The Definition of Technician said:


> What the fuck you talking about loser?
> We're in 2020 now, keep up.
> You're going back to 2017. Lol.
> 
> Cena's last appearance on SD on a *taped* show increased viewers by almost 200k and 10%. More than what Goldberg did for SD most recently.
> You still dodge the very obvious fact, if he was such a big draw as your ass claims, we would have seen an INCREASE in hour 2. not a decrease. Following your logic, Miz & Kofi >> Oldbitch.


Yes, we're talking about 2020. The year where Goldberg did a quarter hour of roughly 3 million which has only been outdone in the last 2 years by Rock's return, Reigns cancer segment, and Reigns title win in 2018. And a quarter hour which was higher than every Cena segment in those 2 years, including early last year when they hyped his return and he was around for a weeks on a Raw that was doing even better ratings than current Smackdown. Yet Cena's quarter hours didn't match Goldberg's recent return. That's the facts.

Don't be bitter just because your boy Edge returned after 9 years and did nothing because he's a flop that you're now hugging the nuts of Cena who has had a minuscule impact on ratings for years. Just go cry into your Becky pillow instead of acting like you have any idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Not Lying

Mongstyle said:


> Yes, we're talking about 2020. The year where Goldberg did a quarter hour of roughly 3 million which has only been outdone in the last 2 years by Rock's return, Reigns cancer segment, and Reigns title win in 2018. And a quarter hour which was higher than every Cena segment in those 2 years, including early last year when they hyped his return and he was around for a weeks on a Raw that was doing even better ratings than current Smackdown. Yet Cena's quarter hours didn't match Goldberg's recent return. That's the facts.
> 
> Don't be bitter just because your boy Edge returned after 9 years and did nothing because he's a flop that you're now hugging the nuts of Cena who has had a minuscule impact on ratings for years. Just go cry into your Becky pillow instead of acting like you have any idea what you're talking about.


Lol. I'm gona have field with this once you actually see that 2 months of Goldberg on MR he'll be nothing more than another guy. Who's brining up Becky and Edge but you? Edge drew in 2006, and was face of SD for 4 years. Becky is the GOAT female who's increasing viewers for females. 

WWE's rating took a huge dip starting 2014, coincidentally when Cena was no longer FOTC. He has more than "minuscule impact". Idk which RAW you;re talking about but he opened the RAW reunion which averaged more than 3M, so I'm pretty sure you're lying about "ber der nobody can outdraw oldbitch".


----------



## RainmakerV2

The Definition of Technician said:


> Cena's return + new old shit of a champion = woo short term gain.
> 
> LOL at the broken records losers spinning this for Goldberg, last time Cena appeared he increased viewers ON A TAPED EPISODE by more than Goldberg, and he just did it again. GET YOUR FACTS STRAIGHT.
> 
> 
> 
> Go get your brain checked.



And King Corbin vs. Reigns on a TAPED SHOW drew an increase. Wanna see that again? isnt there some AEW PPV where the Bucks and Omega did moves to each other for 30 some minutes you can go jerk off too? Let us enjoy ourselves. 

That small group of fans that were chanting "you both suck" at the Reigns vs. Goldberg staredown, guess what, did they try to sell their ticket after they were so offended he beat the Fiend? Nope. Did they actually cancel their Network? Highly doubt it. I bet a few of them even have WM travel plans already booked. They are sitting their fat asses in Vinces arena giving him money.

You think you're so cool and elitest by hating something like Goldberg vs. Reigns when really you're just catering to the lowest common denominator buddy. You aint smart.


----------



## Not Lying

RainmakerV2 said:


> And King Corbin vs. Reigns on a TAPED SHOW drew an increase. Wanna see that again? isnt there some AEW PPV where the Bucks and Omega did moves to each other for 30 some minutes you can go jerk off too? Let us enjoy ourselves.
> 
> That small group of fans that were chanting "you both suck" at the Reigns vs. Goldberg staredown, guess what, did they try to sell their ticket after they were so offended he beat the Fiend? Nope. Did they actually cancel their Network? Highly doubt it. I bet a few of them even have WM travel plans already booked. They are sitting their fat asses in Vinces arena giving him money.
> 
> You think you're so cool and elitest by hating something like Goldberg vs. Reigns when really you're just catering to the lowest common denominator buddy. You aint smart.


Yeah I’m smart and elitist. Go enjoy Reigns vs Oldbitch for 5min, You think you’re so smart and elitist catering to Vince and sucking his dick for everything he throws your way. These fans booing are idiots, I ain’t defending them, I’m more disgusted by the fans than I am by the booking which I’ve gotten used to by now for the past 5-7 years. 
I’m in no fucks mode about this POS company now, when the crowd eventually shits on them, it’s going to be both stupid and awesome. 

At some point you're going to see how Vince trying is trying to balance between Casuals and Hardcore, and it’s the Hardcore that spend their money on these shows. I hope Vince keeps doing what he’s doing and everyone will be having the same arguments each year “part time mania BCZ THEY DRAW AND NO STARS BUT ALSO NO STARS BECAUSE PART TIME MANIA”.


----------



## RainmakerV2

The Definition of Technician said:


> Yeah I’m smart and elitist. Go enjoy Reigns vs Oldbitch for 5min, You think you’re so smart and elitist catering to Vince and sucking his dick for everything he throws your way. These fans booing are idiots, I ain’t defending them, I’m more disgusted by the fans than I am by the booking which I’ve gotten used to by now for the past 5-7 years.
> I’m in no fucks mode about this POS company now, when the crowd eventually shits on them, it’s going to be both stupid and awesome.
> 
> At some point you're going to see how Vince trying is trying to balance between Casuals and Hardcore, and it’s the Hardcore that spend their money on these shows. I hope Vince keeps doing what he’s doing and everyone will be having the same arguments each year “part time mania BCZ THEY DRAW AND NO STARS BUT ALSO NO STARS BECAUSE PART TIME MANIA”.


Lesnar vs. Goldberg went 4 minutes at Mania and was highly praised. Not every wrestling match has to have 30 V triggers 20 kickouts and 15 flips to be a classic. Sometimes two legit fuckers beating each others asses for 5 minutes is awesome too.


----------



## Not Lying

RainmakerV2 said:


> Lesnar vs. Goldberg went 4 minutes at Mania and was highly praised. Not every wrestling match has to have 30 V triggers 20 kickouts and 15 flips to be a classic. Sometimes two legit fuckers beating each others asses for 5 minutes is awesome too.


Sure. I'll take gladly take it with a Braun/Bray/Roman type combo, my problem is the part-timers, and the crowd, and Vince.


----------



## .christopher.

*I've just seen that Billy boy squashed his prey again. Wow.

And this is why wrestling will be dead sharpish. One of the few talents they have that fans cared for squashed by someone who will be on a few shows a year at most.

Once the old farts can no longer go they're fucked.*


----------



## validreasoning

SD has been 5 months on Fox now

Average live viewership has been 2.55 million viewers and 0.8 in 18-49 demo. During same period on USA (October 2018 to February 2019) SD averaged 2.12 million viewers and 0.7 in 18-49 demo

So live viewers are up 20% and demo is up about 10%


----------



## ClintDagger

validreasoning said:


> SD has been 5 months on Fox now
> 
> Average live viewership has been 2.55 million viewers and 0.8 in 18-49 demo. During same period on USA (October 2018 to February 2019) SD averaged 2.12 million viewers and 0.7 in 18-49 demo
> 
> So live viewers are up 20% and demo is up about 10%


Based on what I read about Fox’s expectation my gut tells me they are mildly disappointed with the numbers so far. I also think what happened to Bray and Goldberg getting slid into that spot supports this. Although if they can do more 2.8M and 2.7M type numbers regularly I think that’s closer to the original expectation. Just my $0.02.

It is admittedly hard to make an apples to apples comparison between this year and last given that we are talking different nights and cable vs broadcast. You’re also talking B show talent vs this year being more of a A show level of talent.


----------



## Randy Lahey

validreasoning said:


> Goldberg at his peak is one of the most over acts of the last 30+ years. He was far hotter in 98 than Sting was in 97 (his hottest year by far) or Warrior was in 1990. It's not as simple as just 'creating stars'. If it was you would have 6-7 promotions on fire in the US all with guys as hot as Goldberg was.
> 
> You make it sound like 3 million today is easy. It's not. That's double what the NBA average for it's regular season games on TNT/ESPN and ABC and 3 times what MLB regular season games do on Fox. UFC on Fox was averaging 1.6-2.2 million it's last 3 years. All 3 especially NBA/MLB get more more advertising and press and media coverage than WWE.


9 million people watch The Voice each week. It’s not hard to pop a large rating for a LIVE show in comparison to other shows.


----------



## rbl85

2.453


----------



## RainmakerV2

No surprise the second hour did poor. 45 minute gauntlet matches are so stupid.


----------



## Fearless Viper

Randy Lahey said:


> 9 million people watch The Voice each week. It’s not hard to pop a large rating for a LIVE show in comparison to other shows.


For 52 weeks show?


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.579M [10th] | 0.700D [2nd]
V2 | D2: 2.326M [11th] | 0.700D [2nd]

2V | 2D: 2.453M | 0.700D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.253M | - 9.81% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.453M | 2.717M [ - 0.264M | - 9.72% ]
0.700D | 0.800D [ - 0.100D | - 12.50% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.453M | 2.257M [ + 0.196M | + 8.68% ]
0.700D | 0.737D [ - 0.037D | - 5.02% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.453M | 2.155M [ + 0.298M | + 13.83% ]
0.700D | 0.700D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*


----------



## Fearless Viper

No.2on demo? What was the competition?


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*02/21/20*










*V1 | D1: 2.542M [9th] | 0.700D [1st]
V2 | D2: 2.438M [11th] | 0.700D [1st]

2V | 2D: 2.445M | 0.700D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.104M | - 4.09% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.445M | 2.482M [ - 0.037M | - 1.49% ]
0.700D | 0.700D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.445M | 2.437M [ + 0.008M | + 0.33% ]
0.700D | 0.790D [ - 0.090D | - 11.39% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.445M | 2.269M [ + 0.176M | + 7.76% ]
0.700D | 0.750D [ - 0.050D | - 6.67% ]

02/28/20*










*V1 | D1: 2.736M [10th] | 0.800D [1st]
V2 | D2: 2.697M [11th] | 0.800D [1st]

2V | 2D: 2.717M | 0.800D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.039M | - 1.43% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.717M | 2.445M [ + 0.272M | + 11.12% ]
0.800D | 0.700D [ + 0.100D | + 12.50% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.717M | 2.210M [ + 0.507M | + 22.94% ]
0.800D | 0.707D [ + 0.093D | + 13.15% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.717M | 2.150M [ + 0.567M | + 26.37% ]
0.800D | 0.760D [ + 0.040D | + 5.26% ]*


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.673M [10th] | 0.700D [2nd]
V2 | D2: 2.503M [11th] | 0.700D [2nd]

2V | 2D: 2.588M | 0.700D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.170M | - 6.36% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.588M | 2.453M [ + 0.135M | + 5.50% ]
0.700D | 0.700D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.588M | 2.163M [ + 0.425M | + 19.65% ]
0.700D | 0.690D [ + 0.010D | + 1.45% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.588M | 2.198M [ + 0.410M | + 17.74% ]
0.700D | 0.710D [ - 0.010D | - 1.41% ]*


----------



## Ucok

How RAW can compete with that number and it was no audiences show


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ucok said:


> How RAW can compete with that number and it was no audiences show


Raw's number is competitive with SD literally every week despite the handicap of being on Cable while SD is on Network TV.


----------



## Fearless Viper

Not even Coronavirus can stop the ratings from falling down! #wweIsdying


----------



## ClintDagger

Showstopper said:


> Raw's number is competitive with SD literally every week despite the handicap of being on Cable while SD is on Network TV.


SD just beat them by over 400k. Raw is not competitive right now and they shouldn’t be. SD has all of the A talent and all of the A legends. It’s the A show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

ClintDagger said:


> SD just beat them by over 400k. Raw is not competitive right now and they shouldn’t be. SD has all of the A talent and all of the A legends. It’s the A show.


They've been beating them by ~200K for the majority of the year, despite being in front of a much bigger audience each and every week. Before SD moved to FOX, alot of folks had them destroying Raw by about a million viewers every week. And that's been far from the case. Raw even tied and beat them a few times. If they're the A Show, someone might want to tell more of these potential fans and everyone under the sun who has free network TV.


----------



## llj

Showstopper said:


> Raw's number is competitive with SD literally every week despite the handicap of being on Cable while SD is on Network TV.


They are both performing below expectations, imo. RAW should be doing better with all the booking focus it gets. Smackdown should be doing better being in millions more homes and all the "A" talent.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

llj said:


> They are both performing below expectations, imo. RAW should be doing better with all the booking focus it gets. Smackdown should be doing better being in millions more homes and all the "A" talent.


Relative to everything else on Cable, Raw's 3 hours have been in the top 3 slots in the most important demo the majority of the time since NFL season ended. 

Either SD's roster isn't anywhere near as strong as a couple folks think it is, or those guys aren't draws. Finishing 2nd to last every week on Network TV only beating the lousy CW Network isn't saying much.


----------



## ClintDagger

Showstopper said:


> Relative to everything else on Cable, Raw's 3 hours have been in the top 3 slots in the most important demo the majority of the time since NFL season ended.
> 
> Either SD's roster isn't anywhere near as strong as a couple folks think it is, or those guys aren't draws. Finishing 2nd to last every week on Network TV only beating the lousy CW Network isn't saying much.


SD’s roster isn’t strong, it’s just strong relative to Raw.


Showstopper said:


> They've been beating them by ~200K for the majority of the year, despite being in front of a much bigger audience each and every week. Before SD moved to FOX, alot of folks had them destroying Raw by about a million viewers every week. And that's been far from the case. Raw even tied and beat them a few times. If they're the A Show, someone might want to tell more of these potential fans and everyone under the sun who has free network TV.


When the ratings have dropped to the point where 3MM viewers is a pipe dream 400k isn’t a close spread. And being on broadcast tv may mean you have access to more viewers, but that doesn’t matter when you are a dying product. The fans that watch Raw and SD are coming from the same population of viewers. There’s a subset of WWE fans that only choose to watch the A show and they see that WWE has switched the dynamic and have responded accordingly.

Nobody really thinks that WWE created 600k to 800k new viewers just by virtue of moving to Fox do they?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

ClintDagger said:


> SD’s roster isn’t strong, it’s just strong relative to Raw.


If we're not counting Goldberg or Cena who will be gone once WM is over, I think the rosters are comparable at best.



> When the ratings have dropped to the point where 3MM viewers is a pipe dream 400k isn’t a close spread. And being on broadcast tv may mean you have access to more viewers, but that doesn’t matter when you are a dying product. The fans that watch Raw and SD are coming from the same population of viewers. There’s a subset of WWE fans that only choose to watch the A show and they see that WWE has switched the dynamic and have responded accordingly.
> 
> Nobody really thinks that WWE created 600k to 800k new viewers just by virtue of moving to Fox do they?


Of course not. But plenty of folks were predicting that when SD moved to FOX that they would be destroying Raw every week by at least a million viewers, and that hasn't even come close to happening. I thought they might destroy Raw too. Certainly never though Raw would beat them or even tie them within the first 6 months of SD moving to FOX.


----------



## Ace

SD isn't getting a WM bump even with Cena advertised for the show.

They don't have any competition anymore either with Coronavirus wiping all sports.

They've been around 2.4-2.5 consistently throughout since they moved to Fox with the odd aberration.


----------



## ClintDagger

Showstopper said:


> If we're not counting Goldberg or Cena who will be gone once WM is over, I think the rosters are comparable at best.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not. But plenty of folks were predicting that when SD moved to FOX that they would be destroying Raw every week by at least a million viewers, and that hasn't even come close to happening. I thought they might destroy Raw too. Certainly never though Raw would beat them or even tie them within the first 6 months of SD moving to FOX.


Man I don’t know who these people are that were predicting massive numbers for SD but I said all along that the only thing that would happen is that Raw and SD would switch roles; and that’s exactly what happened.

As far as the rosters go, the numbers have shown that Roman and Bryan consistently pull good numbers (comparatively speaking) and Rollins and Becky are the exact opposite. So SD has two huge positives anchoring their show while Raw has two huge negatives. That tells the whole story about the full time rosters.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

I laugh about people getting all worked up over ratings going up and back down within about a 10% range and act like this guy is a draw and that guy is not a draw. Of course a show on Fox is going to outdraw a show on USA. I figured this show would draw a little better. It was weird but had more positives than a regulalr episode.


----------



## validreasoning

It's Friday night so worst


Showstopper said:


> Relative to everything else on Cable, Raw's 3 hours have been in the top 3 slots in the most important demo the majority of the time since NFL season ended.
> 
> Either SD's roster isn't anywhere near as strong as a couple folks think it is, or those guys aren't draws. Finishing 2nd to last every week on Network TV only beating the lousy CW Network isn't saying much.


SD has won key demo 12 times on Friday night since moving to Fox and been tied for #1 place on 6 occasions.

Attendance is more eye opening I think. Since Christmas, Meltzers estimates. Smackdown averaged roughly 6,000 fans for tapings between 2011-16 so attendance is way up from that period. I don't have 2017-19 numbers but given overall WWE attendance dropped around 8-10% between 2016-first three quarters of 2019 you could assume Smackdown average has jumped from 5,500 to 9,500 since moving to Friday nights


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

CMPunkRock316 said:


> I laugh about people getting all worked up over ratings going up and back down within about a 10% range and act like this guy is a draw and that guy is not a draw. Of course a show on Fox is going to outdraw a show on USA. I figured this show would draw a little better. It was weird but had more positives than a regulalr episode.


Plenty of people on here for one said it would happen the second SD moving to FOX was announced. And it hasn't in the least. Raw most weeks is only 200K or less than SD, and has tied them and beaten them, as well, something that didn't seem fathomable at all to some folks when SD to FOX was announced. And again, outside of Goldberg and Cena, the SD roster is boring as fuck.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

validreasoning said:


> It's Friday night so worst
> 
> 
> SD has won key demo 12 times on Friday night since moving to Fox and been tied for #1 place on 6 occasions.


In the key demo, but in the overall rating/veiwership they lose to all but one Network every week (the CW Network which is completely hopeless).



> Attendance is more eye opening I think. Since Christmas, Meltzers estimates. Smackdown averaged roughly 6,000 fans for tapings between 2011-16 so attendance is way up from that period. I don't have 2017-19 numbers but given overall WWE attendance dropped around 8-10% between 2016-first three quarters of 2019 you could assume Smackdown average has jumped from 5,500 to 9,500 since moving to Friday nights


Damn, is that AEW'S attendance?! Those numbers are rough.


----------



## validreasoning

Btw you have to go back to May 10th for the last time Fox won 18-49 demo on Friday night pre SD debut on October 4th. Even PGA didn't win it for Fox.



Showstopper said:


> In the key demo, but in the overall rating/veiwership they lose to all but one Network every week (the CW Network which is completely hopeless).


Raw loses out to Fox News, MSNBC, CNN broadcasts most Mondays in viewership.

18-49 demo is most important to networks and advertisers not overall viewership and SD and Raw top their respective nights majority of the time in that demo




> Damn is that AEW'S attendance?! Those numbers are rough.


Yeah. Attendance seems to have settled into 3-4k range for AEW after initial few months. Bit unlucky because upcoming shows in Rochester and especially Newark looked like doing big numbers but now both shows are off. Newark was trending to pull in 10,000+ in 2 weeks.

What's going to be difficult for AEW going forward is pulling crowds where you have already played same venue over and over. People take it for granted with WWE. AEW sold out Philadelphia immediately with 9,000 for their debut in that city back in October. Their return in April will be lucky to sell half that looking at ticket map on arenas official page.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.637M [10th] | 0.800D [2nd]
V2 | D2: 2.488M [11th] | 0.700D [3rd]

2V | 2D: 2.563M | 0.750D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.149M | - 5.65% ]
[ - 0.100D | - 12.50% ]*










*W-W:
2.563M | 2.588M [ - 0.025M | - 0.97% ]
0.750D | 0.700D [ + 0.050D | + 7.14% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.563M | 2.335M [ + 0.228M | + 9.76% ]
0.750D | 0.757D [ - 0.007D | - 0.92% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.563M | 2.208M [ + 0.355M | + 16.08% ]
0.750D | 0.740D [ + 0.010D | + 1.35% ]*


----------



## Fearless Viper

So they didn't dominate the night?


----------



## Randy Lahey

They been consistent in the 2.4 range but I can see it falling off soon when the novelty effect of no fans wears off. It’s like watching a school play.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Fearless Viper said:


> So they didn't dominate the night?


Not even Goldberg or Cena can breathe any life into this show.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.393M [10th] | 0.700D [3rd]
V2 | D2: 2.355M [11th] | 0.700D [3rd]

2V | 2D: 2.374M | 0.700D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.038M | - 1.59% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.374M | 2.563M [ - 0.189M | - 7.37% ]
0.700D | 0.750D [ - 0.050D | - 6.67% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.374M | 2.006M [ + 0.368M | + 18.35% ]
0.700D | 0.613D [ + 0.087D | + 14.19% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.374M | 2.393M [ - 0.019M | - 0.79% ]
0.700D | 0.790D [ - 0.090D | - 11.39% ]*


----------



## llj

trending down. This mania is fucked.


----------



## MoxAsylum

What a shocker ! Wrestling without crowds is absolutely boring


----------



## Fearless Viper

Roman wasn't on the show right?


----------



## Zappers

Still beat RAW.


----------



## llj

As one of the few distributors of "live" or "new" entertainment content during this pandemic, they have to be really really concerned that they are pulling in some of the worst ratings lately. It goes to show just how much of a turnoff their programs are without crowd contribution. You can see how silly pro wrestling really is when people are wrestling in empty arenas and cutting promos to the air. Nothing is more ridiculous than making smirky verbal jabs aimed at popping the crowd (which they are frequently unsuccessful at even with a crowd) to dead air. And you can see just how bad the speech writing is now.

The WWE is gonna be pretty much turn-the-channel content for most of this year.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.407M [10th] | 0.600D [4th]
V2 | D2: 2.342M [11th] | 0.600D [4th]

2V | 2D: 2.375M | 0.600D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.065M | - 2.70% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.375M | 2.374M [ + 0.001M | + 0.042% ]
0.600D | 0.700D [ - 0.100D | - 14.29% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.375M | 1.924M [ + 0.451M | + 23.44% ]
0.600D | 0.583D [ + 0.017D | + 2.92% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.374M | 2.141M [ + 0.233M | + 10.88% ]
0.600D | 0.710D [ - 0.110D | - 15.49% ]*


----------



## Fearless Viper

I think that's the lowest demo they got since moving to Fox.


----------



## sideon

People keep trying to find something negative, but Smackdown is actually suffering the least from this pandemic. I keep hearing how it's the worst show out of all of the major shows, but it's the only one that's still pulling in solid numbers. I just think people see Smackdown as being more tolerable than the other shows.


----------



## RainmakerV2

sideon said:


> People keep trying to find something negative, but Smackdown is actually suffering the least from this pandemic. I keep hearing how it's the worst show out of all of the major shows, but it's the only one that's still pulling in solid numbers. I just think people see Smackdown as being more tolerable than the other shows.



Smackdown was good last night. Final segment was good, the Sonya Dolph reveal was awesomely done, the womens match was fun, its consistently fine.


----------



## validreasoning

RainmakerV2 said:


> Smackdown was good last night. Final segment was good, the Sonya Dolph reveal was awesomely done, the womens match was fun, its consistently fine.


SD for me has been far better these past few weeks than RAW or AEW. Haven't watched NXT recently

Raw is way too long not enough new content, AEW is too much wrestling and the wrestlers standing in cheering needs to be dropped immediately, especially Dasha fake acting


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.372M [10th] | 0.600D [3rd]
V2 | D2: 2.235M [11th] | 0.600D [3rd]

2V | 2D: 2.304M | 0.600D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.137M | - 5.78% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.304M | 2.375M [ - 0.071M | - 2.99% ]
0.600D | 0.600D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.304M | 2.100M [ + 0.204M | + 9.71% ]
0.600D | 0.703D [ - 0.103D | - 14.65% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.304M | 2.199M [ + 0.105M | + 4.78% ]
0.600D | 0.780D [ - 0.180D | - 23.08% ]*


----------



## Chan Hung

Very solid # with no crowd. The show was good to be honest and better than RAW.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Very close to Raw's number this week; 2.3 million to 2.1 million.


----------



## RapShepard

Good on them I only got the end but that was enjoyable


----------



## rbl85

If SDL was 3 hours like RAW, both shows would do the same ratings.


----------



## llj

rbl85 said:


> If SDL was 3 hours like RAW, both shows would do the same ratings.


I think Fox being in more homes gives it an edge still. About 500k or so.


----------



## sideon

llj said:


> I think Fox being in more homes gives it an edge still. About 500k or so.


3.8mil watched the season premiere of RAW, so stop with the brodcast vs cable excuse because plenty of wrestling fans have cable. SD is only 2hrs and it goes by quickly, also SD has Sasha & Daniel Bryan who are still 2 of the most popular people in wrestling.


----------



## RainmakerV2

SD is the better show with better characters and storytelling. Heyman has seemed to drift to more pandering to smarks on RAW with workrate driven shows and worked shoot promos amd the numbers show it.


----------



## Bennu

I'm sure company wishes it was getting at least 2014 numbers.


----------



## llj

sideon said:


> *3.8mil watched the season premiere of RAW*, so stop with the brodcast vs cable excuse because plenty of wrestling fans have cable. SD is only 2hrs and it goes by quickly, also SD has Sasha & Daniel Bryan who are still 2 of the most popular people in wrestling.


What kind of bullshit is this? The season premiere of RAW in October posted a 2.5m. They haven't hit 3m in over a year.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.239M [10th] | 0.600D [2nd]
V2 | D2: 2.145M [11th] | 0.600D [2nd]

2V | 2D: 2.192M | 0.600D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.094M | - 4.20% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.192M | 2.304M [ - 0.112M | - 4.86% ]
0.600D | 0.600D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.192M | 1.913M [ + 0.279M | + 14.58% ]
0.600D | 0.557D [ + 0.043D | + 7.72% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.192M | 2.219M [ - 0.027M | - 1.22% ]
0.600D | 0.740D [ - 0.140D | - 18.92% ]*


----------



## Fearless Viper

Second on demo? Nice!


----------



## rbl85

Every wrestling show lost +/- 300K viewers since the start of the pandemic.


----------



## MoxAsylum

Strowman is a ratings killer on SD. McIntyre is a ratings killer on RAW. No audiences suck too


----------



## Randy Lahey

JonnyAceLaryngitis said:


> *Y-Y:
> 2.192M | 2.219M [ - 0.027M | - 1.22% ]
> 0.600D | 0.740D [ - 0.140D | - 18.92% ]*


Wow...Smackdown did less viewers on Fox, than they did last year on basic cable.

That’s a terrible rating. Fox would be better off airing a 2 hour block of Last Man Standing reruns.


----------



## llj

MoxAsylum said:


> Strowman is a ratings killer on SD. McIntyre is a ratings killer on RAW. No audiences suck too


Everyone is a ratings killer. They're running out of people to belt at this point because they've tried nearly everyone lately


----------



## llj

rbl85 said:


> Every wrestling show lost +/- 300K viewers since the start of the pandemic.


Some of them won't come back either


----------



## DaSlacker

llj said:


> Everyone is a ratings killer. They're running out of people to belt at this point because they've tried nearly everyone lately


The tired, formulaic, fake, played for laughs presentation of pro wrestling is a ratings killer.

The only thing which isn't a ratings killer is the initialism WWE.


----------



## Erik.

So it continues to go down by a hundred or so thousand every week? 

Isn't that the same with Raw? 

Whilst NXT and AEW both also go down. 

I am going to assume that crowdless shows aren't a draw brah.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.050M [10th] | 0.500D [4th]
V2 | D2: 1.978M [11th] | 0.500D [4th]

2V | 2D: 2.014M | 0.500D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.072M | - 3.51% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.014M | 2.192M [ - 0.178M | - 8.12% ]
0.500D | 0.600D [ - 0.100D | - 16.67% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.014M | 1.842M [ + 0.172M | + 9.34% ]
0.500D | 0.563D [ - 0.063D | - 11.19% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.014M | 2.072M [ - 0.058M | - 2.80% ]
0.500D | 0.710D [ - 0.210D | - 29.58% ]*


----------



## MoxAsylum

Lol


----------



## llj

These numbers are horrible.


----------



## Ace

Damn with HHH advertised too.


----------



## Erik.

And wrestling ratings continue to go down across the board..


----------



## Hephaesteus

Yall about to go under 2 on network tv. Continue with this shitty booking so fox can find a way out of their contract. Only a matter of time


----------



## chronoxiong

The ratings keep declining yet they keep posting record revenue. What gives?


----------



## Hephaesteus

chronoxiong said:


> The ratings keep declining yet they keep posting record revenue. What gives?


Vince and his people know how to fix books


----------



## DaSlacker

Hephaesteus said:


> Yall about to go under 2 on network tv. Continue with this shitty booking so fox can find a way out of their contract. Only a matter of time


In fairness, Smackdown is still attracting higher ratings than Disney owned The Simpsons and Family Guy. If they fail to renew those very long running shows then it doesn't look good for WWE. Viewership will probably be around 1.4 million viewers by 2023, which is higher than Duncanville and they've (Fox) just renewed that.


----------



## The XL 2

WWE is only being kept afloat by their bloated TV deals. That can only get you so far. They lose a huge chunk of their viewership every year. Its only a matter of time before they collapse


----------



## Hephaesteus

DaSlacker said:


> In fairness, Smackdown is still attracting higher ratings than Disney owned The Simpsons and Family Guy. If they fail to renew those very long running shows then it doesn't look good for WWE. Viewership will probably be around 1.4 million viewers by 2023, which is higher than Duncanville and they've (Fox) just renewed that.


We shall see but I don't imagine fox is dropping that much money on a show that cant break 2 on a normal basis or that cant even win Friday on a reg basis


----------



## sara sad

That's what they deserve for jobbing Sasha two weeks in a row.

Hopefully next week's number is even lower.


----------



## Danielallen1410

Hardly a surprise when they advertise a suck triple h’s cock evening.

i turned the network on last night and that had about three triple h sections on the front page.

who on earth thought this was a good idea?


----------



## Hephaesteus

sara sad said:


> That's what they deserve for jobbing Sasha two weeks in a row.
> 
> Hopefully next week's number is even lower.


Whatever are you talking about? It's absolutely brilliant jobbing out the woman that fox uses in most of their advertisements. I know if I was a first time viewer, it would def instill confidence from me


----------



## DaSlacker

Hephaesteus said:


> We shall see but I don't imagine fox is dropping that much money on a show that cant break 2 on a normal basis or that cant even win Friday on a reg basis


Yeah, I tend to agree. Fox will get bored eventually and unlike USA aren't adverse to taking risks. If WWE was critically acclaimed it might be a different story. But it's viewed as lowbrow and dumb even at its best.


----------



## llj

chronoxiong said:


> The ratings keep declining yet they keep posting record revenue. What gives?


They got lucky in 2018 when they got those dumb Tv execs to overrate their value. They're still riding off that big con job.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

Under 2 mil on the 2nd hour and pushing going under 2 overall. 

I watched both Raw and SD yesterday after I got off work. SD was better than Raw but not by much. Raw was more boring as hell than actually bad. SD has more ppl I am interested in (Wyatt, Bryan and a few others) and its shorter. That HHH thing was a true WTF.


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn these are bad ratings.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Fox will put Smackdown on FS1 sooner rather than later. They aren't going to be happy with paying top dollar, for a live show, to finish in last place to other taped network shows.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Randy Lahey said:


> Fox will put Smackdown on FS1 sooner rather than later. They aren't going to be happy with paying top dollar, for a live show, to finish in last place to other taped network shows.


Nah they put too much money into it to put it on fs1 if push comes to shove, they'll just find a way out of the contract.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 1.941M [10th] | 0.500D [4th]
V2 | D2: 1.896M [11th] | 0.500D [4th]

2V | 2D: 1.919M | 0.500D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.045M | - 2.32% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
1.919M | 2.014M [ - 0.095M | - 4.72% ]
0.500D | 0.500D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
1.919M | 1.817M [ + 0.102M | + 5.61% ]
0.500D | 0.507D [ - 0.007D | - 1.38% ]*










*Y-Y:
1.919M | 1.833M [ + 0.086M | + 4.69% ]
0.500D | 0.540D [ - 0.040D | - 7.41% ]*


----------



## llj

Reached parity with RAW now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Wow. Even worse than last week. Glad no one I like on either show is Champion, right or wrong.


----------



## Erik.

Shock, a wrestling shows ratings DECREASE again. 

Thats about 1,100,000 million viewers combined that have simply walked away from watching audience less shows between Raw, Smackdown, NXT and Dynamite since audience less shows began and that's a huge humber in 2020 wrestling.


----------



## Hephaesteus

keep putting on shitty shows keep getting shitty ratings. Did they even try this week?


----------



## Frost99

Honestly another show & another low rating......#SHOCKER almost like this......


----------



## MoxAsylum

Simply put, wrestling with no audience is atrocious. Also both main roster brands are absolutely terrible, nothing but a bunch of boring geeks. McIntyre is boring, Rollins is a geek, Black is a geek, Otis is a geek, Strowman is garbage, etc..


----------



## Danielallen1410

MoxAsylum said:


> Simply put, wrestling with no audience is atrocious. Also both main roster brands are absolutely terrible, nothing but a bunch of boring geeks. McIntyre is boring, Rollins is a geek, Black is a geek, Otis is a geek, Strowman is garbage, etc..


aew and impact are still putting in entertaining shows along with nxt, albeit not as good as with a crowd.

raw and smackdown however absolutely suck, it’s like they aren’t the slightest bit bothered.


----------



## Kishido

Otis in the ME is a killer


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.087M [10th] | 0.500D [3rd]
V2 | D2: 1.992M [11th] | 0.500D [3rd]

2V | 2D: 2.040M | 0.500D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.095M | - 4.55% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.040M | 1.919M [ + 0.121M | + 6.31% ]
0.500D | 0.500D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.040M | 1.686M [ + 0.354M | + 21.00% ]
0.500D | 0.457D [ + 0.043D | + 9.41% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.040M | 1.931M [ + 0.109M | + 5.64% ]
0.500D | 0.580D [ - 0.080D | - 13.79% ]*


----------



## Erik.

Wow, it actually went up.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Mandy and Sonya putting butts in seats.


----------



## D Z

Based Mandy


----------



## llj

These numbers still aren't good...just up over last week's all time low. But leave it to the WWE marks to spin it as a win.


----------



## RainmakerV2

llj said:


> These numbers still aren't good...just up over last week's all time low. But leave it to the WWE marks to spin it as a win.



God forbid anyone be semi positive about WWE on the internet. Hold on, let me get the right narrative.

....


"Everything sucks and the company is gonna die and Vince is an idiot!".


....


Do i fit in now? Am I less of a dumb WWE mark? Cool.


----------



## llj

RainmakerV2 said:


> God forbid anyone be semi positive about WWE on the internet. Hold on, let me get the right narrative.
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> "Everything sucks and the company is gonna die and Vince is an idiot!".
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> Do i fit in now? Am I less of a dumb WWE mark? Cool.


LMAO it's not about being positive or not you oversensitive twit. It's about looking at the bare facts. They've been doing 2.3s and 2.5s during the RTW and now they're barely scratching 2m. There are explanations, of course, the empty crowd being one of them, but the bottom line is these just aren't good numbers.

It's like looking at a car wreck and saying "At least the back doors are still intact!" I mean, that's not being "positive", it's just an inane thing to say.


----------



## RainmakerV2

llj said:


> LMAO it's not about being positive or not you oversensitive twit. It's about looking at the bare facts. They've been doing 2.3s and 2.5s during the RTW and now they're barely scratching 2m. There are explanations, of course, the empty crowd being one of them, but the bottom line is these just aren't good numbers.
> 
> It's like looking at a car wreck and saying "At least the back doors are still intact!" I mean, that's not being "positive", it's just an inane thing to say.



Of course they're not good. No shit. But doing a 100k boost is a nice stop to the freefall. Thats all. Jesus.


----------



## .christopher.

llj said:


> These numbers still aren't good...just up over last week's all time low. But leave it to the WWE marks to spin it as a win.


The people who are still positive about the WWE in 2020 are lost causes.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

still clinging on to over 2m which is positive. and not a big drop off hour 2.

but they were expecting much higher ratings when they moved to FOX which just hasn't happened.


----------



## Dizzie

So all the wrestling shows ratings went up this week except raw......


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.030M [11th] | 0.500D [3rd]
V2 | D2: 2.055M [10th] | 0.600D [2nd]

2V | 2D: 2.043M | 0.550D

H2 | H1:
[ + 0.025M | + 1.23% ]
[ + 0.100D | + 20.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.043M | 2.040M [ + 0.003M | + 0.15% ]
0.550D | 0.500D [ + 0.050D | + 10.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.043M | 1.919M [ + 0.124M | + 6.46% ]
0.550D | 0.567D [ - 0.017D | - 3.00% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.043M | 1.827M [ + 0.216M | + 11.82% ]
0.550D | 0.560D [ - 0.010D | - 1.79% ]*


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*The only draw to outdraw RAW retains viewers. The Aceman Cometh.*


----------



## kazarn

People seem to be sticking around for Otis.


----------



## Fearless Viper

Otis is a draw, time for WF to turn against him...


----------



## rbl85

kazarn said:


> People seem to be sticking around for Otis.


Well we would have to wait for the quarters to know exctly which segment did good.


----------



## chronoxiong

2 million viewers is good I guess. They continue to kick RAW's butt in the ratings.


----------



## llj

chronoxiong said:


> 2 million viewers is good I guess. They continue to kick RAW's butt in the ratings.


More accurately they're more like softly tapping RAW's butt. There isn't much more than a 200k disparity between the two most weeks.


----------



## Deathiscoming

Wonder how 2M people watch a show as atrocious as SD..especially with Roman gone, lack of star-power, trash women's matches and segments throughout the show, and chubby, flabby goofballs like Corbin, Fiend and Braun at the forefront.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.076M [10th] | 0.600D [1st]
V2 | D2: 2.003M [11th] | 0.600D [1st]

2V | 2D: 2.040M | 0.600D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.073M | - 3.52% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.040M | 2.043M [ - 0.003M | - 0.15% ]
0.600D | 0.550D [ + 0.050D | + 9.09% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.040M | 1.757M [ + 0.283M | + 16.11% ]
0.600D | 0.513D [ + 0.087D | + 16.96% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.040M | 1.983M [ + 0.057M | + 2.87% ]
0.600D | 0.610D [ - 0.010D | - 1.64% ]*


----------



## sideon

Good show, Good rating.


----------



## kazarn

Smackdown is pretty consistent with ratings right now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

SD and Raw are now in the same territory. When you look at the numbers on their own and/or compare them to decades past, they look bad.

BUT if you compare Raw and SD's numbers to their competition on Monday and Friday night's, they're not doing bad at all.


----------



## ClintDagger

Not good given what Fox paid for. They can’t be happy.


----------



## Dr. Jones

Showstopper said:


> SD and Raw are now in the same territory. When you look at the numbers on their own and/or compare them to decades past, they look bad.
> 
> BUT if you compare Raw and SD's numbers to their competition on Monday and Friday night's, they're not doing bad at all.


It shows that interest in WWE is depleting at a staggering rate. It's like a show such as That 70s Show. The first couple seasons, the ratings were really solid and the show was a runaway hit. However, after a number of seasons, the numbers start to decline steadily, and then the ratings fall off a cliff. That's usually when the network pulls the plug. It's obvious that the there's no way to pull the nose up and they cut their losses.

WWE isn't going to get cancelled, but the nose isn't pulling up. They don't want to make new mega-stars and they refuse to change their format up. They're just circling the drain doing just enough to stay slightly above water


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Dr. Jones said:


> It shows that interest in WWE is depleting at a staggering rate. It's like a show such as That 70s Show. The first couple seasons, the ratings were really solid and the show was a runaway hit. However, after a number of seasons, the numbers start to decline steadily, and then the ratings fall off a cliff. That's usually when the network pulls the plug. It's obvious that the there's no way to pull the nose up and they cut their losses.
> 
> WWE isn't going to get cancelled, but the nose isn't pulling up. They don't want to make new mega-stars and they refuse to change their format up. They're just circling the drain doing just enough to stay slightly above water


People having cable has depleted at a staggering rate. Outside of the NFL and big political happenings, nothing draws ratings on TV like it did 20 years ago. And even still, WWE's shows are near the top on their respective night vs. everything else that's on at that time on that night.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.143M 11th] | 0.500D [2nd]
V2 | D2: 2.157M [10th] | 0.600D [1st]

2V | 2D: 2.150M | 0.550D

H2 | H1:
[ + 0.014M | + 0.65% ]
[ + 0.100D | + 20.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.150M | 2.040M [ + 0.110M | + 5.39% ]
0.550D | 0.600D [ - 0.050D | - 8.33% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.150M | 1.735M [ + 0.415M | + 23.92% ]
0.550D | 0.507D [ + 0.043D | + 8.48% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.150M | 2.072M [ + 0.078M | + 3.76% ]
0.550D | 0.690D [ - 0.140D | - 20.29% ]*


----------



## kazarn

That's an improvement.


----------



## rbl85

Less and less people are watching the news.

Next week RAW will probably also have a rating closer to what they were doing before the pandemic.


----------



## chronoxiong

Hey, the ratings went up! Wow! Well deserved too because it was a good show.


----------



## llj

3 or even 2 years ago these Smackdown numbers would be considered really poor, which goes to show how standards have really fallen fast. And I won't even get into RAW


----------



## rbl85

The viewership might be inflated because Minneapolis and Atlanta aired local news coverage of the riots instead of Friday Night SmackDown. So the people who watched those news were counted in the SDL viewership but they didn't Watch smackdown.


----------



## rbl85

The real rating for last Week was 2.054


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 1.962M [10th] | 0.500D [2nd]
V2 | D2: 1.908M [11th] | 0.500D [2nd]

2V | 2D: 1.935M | 0.500D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.054M | - 2.75% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
1.935M | 2.150M [ - 0.215M | - 10.00% ]
0.500D | 0.550D [ - 0.050D | - 9.09% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
1.935M | 1.728M [ + 0.207M | + 11.98% ]
0.500D | 0.493D [ + 0.007D | + 1.42% ]*










*Y-Y:
1.935M | 2.016M [ - 0.081M | - 4.02% ]
0.500D | 0.600D [ - 0.100D | - 16.67% ]*


----------



## rbl85

Jonny the real rating for last week wasn't 2.150M but 2.054.


----------



## llj

rbl85 said:


> Less and less people are watching the news.


NOPE! XD

Sub 2million is now a thing. AJ Styles is truly back in TNA. In fact this is lower than his TNA days lmao


----------



## rbl85

llj said:


> NOPE! XD
> 
> Sub 2million is now a thing. AJ Styles is truly back in TNA. In fact this is lower than his TNA days lmao


When i wrote that the george Floyd thing didn't happen yet.


----------



## DaSlacker

llj said:


> NOPE! XD
> 
> Sub 2million is now a thing. AJ Styles is truly back in TNA. In fact this is lower than his TNA days lmao


TNA were averaging 1.5 million viewers between 2007 and 2009. 

Here's a depressing thought:

_WWE SmackDown on national television has approximately the same number of viewers that ECW on Sci-Fi had in 2007. _

To play devil's advocate we don't know how many people are consuming some WWE via other platforms, such as their YouTube channel or illegal steams. However, something tells me the brand is simply cold to everybody apart from die-hard fans and television executives.


----------



## llj

DaSlacker said:


> TNA were averaging 1.5 million viewers between 2007 and 2009.
> 
> Here's a depressing thought:
> 
> _WWE SmackDown on national television has approximately the same number of viewers that ECW on Sci-Fi had in 2007. _
> 
> To play devil's advocate we don't know how many people are consuming some WWE via other platforms, such as their YouTube channel or illegal steams. However, something tells me the brand is simply cold to everybody apart from die-hard fans and television executives.


Wow, that TNA average is lower than I remembered. For some reason I was remembering that they were doing 1.9s and 2.0s on a good week.

I think the WWE is probably doing OK from a global popularity perspective but I really don't think the brand is doing well in the US nowadays.


----------



## Ace

llj said:


> NOPE! XD
> 
> Sub 2million is now a thing. AJ Styles is truly back in TNA. In fact this is lower than his TNA days lmao


TNA back then was way better than today's Raw or SD.


----------



## MoxAsylum

I don’t usually bother with either show anymore, way too many bland geeks


----------



## ClintDagger

People keep blaming the news, but at this point we live in a world where there’s always a flavor of the month big news story. If it’s not the Mueller investigation, it’s the primaries. Then impeachment. Then it’s Covid. Then it’s protests. Soon it will be the debates, then the election. And so on and so forth. WWE’s ratings don’t suck because of world or national events. They just suck.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.036M [9th] | 0.500D [1st]
V2 | D2: 1.996M [10th] | 0.500D [1st]

2V | 2D: 2.016M | 0.500D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.040M | - 1.96% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.016M | 1.935M [ + 0.081M | + 4.19% ]
0.500D | 0.500D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.016M | 1.737M [ + 0.279M | + 16.06% ]
0.500D | 0.527D [ - 0.027D | - 5.12% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.016M | 1.930M [ + 0.086M | + 4.46% ]
0.500D | 0.600D [ - 0.100D | - 16.67% ]*


----------



## Hephaesteus

What kind of viewers leave in the midde of match like the oe that was going on?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Not a surprise. Wrestling matches don't draw these days.


----------



## llj

Barely 2 million. Once it goes under 2 mill on the regular (and it will) Pritchard needs to watch his back


----------



## sideon

Wrestling is better when it's unpredictable chaos, if they stopped pandering to the smarks who don't make up nearly the number of wrestling fans they'd be better off. Before Corona SD was averaging between 2.4-2.7 every week which is what FOX wanted, so all the talk about FOX canceling SD is just dumb. They're also not going to cancel them for low ratings now because everyone is suffering ratings wise. I love SD but Otis is not main event caliber and Braun has been a bust as champ so far.


----------



## ClintDagger

sideon said:


> Wrestling is better when it's unpredictable chaos, if they stopped pandering to the smarks who don't make up nearly the number of wrestling fans they'd be better off. Before Corona SD was averaging between 2.4-2.7 every week which is what FOX wanted, so all the talk about FOX canceling SD is just dumb. They're also not going to cancel them for low ratings now because everyone is suffering ratings wise. I love SD but Otis is not main event caliber and Braun has been a bust as champ so far.


I don’t know that everyone is suffering. But as far as SD goes, if the numbers don’t rebound back to 2.5 million plus, what then? I think Fox not having Brock, Cena, and Ronda around (likely three things WWE sold them on) combined with the low ratings is what will do the Fox / WWE partnership in. I don’t know about cancellation although I can’t rule it out, but it’s hard to look at this trend and think Fox will sign up for another go round without some big changes.


----------



## Ozell Gray

So Smackdown just saw an increase in viewership and it got 2.065 million viewers and 0.5 18-49 demo. 










WWE SmackDown Viewership Up For Backlash Go-Home Show


Friday's Backlash go-home edition of WWE SmackDown, featuring AJ Styles defeating Daniel Bryan to capture the vacant WWE Intercontinental Title plus WWE Universal Champion Braun…




www.wrestlinginc.com





This is why I always say if the iwc likes something do the complete opposite and thats what WWE did with Smackdown last week and viewership and ratings increased. Just goes to show you NEVER book a show that the iwc and dirtsheets like because it will never draw.


----------



## Not Lying

Ozell Gray said:


> So Smackdown just saw an increase in viewership and it got 2.065 million viewers and 0.5 18-49 demo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WWE SmackDown Viewership Up For Backlash Go-Home Show
> 
> 
> Friday's Backlash go-home edition of WWE SmackDown, featuring AJ Styles defeating Daniel Bryan to capture the vacant WWE Intercontinental Title plus WWE Universal Champion Braun…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wrestlinginc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I always say if the iwc likes something do the complete opposite and thats what WWE did with Smackdown last week and viewership and ratings increased. Just goes to show you NEVER book a show that the iwc and dirtsheets like because it will never draw.


Booking a 40min match between 2 of the best in-ring performers of all times isn't what the iwc and dirtsheets like? 😂


----------



## Ozell Gray

The Definition of Technician said:


> Booking a 40min match between 2 of the best in-ring performers of all times isn't what the iwc and dirtsheets like? 😂


Nice job cherry picking but heres the facts for you that Smackdown episode was much more focused on storylines NOT matches so no this episode isn't what the iwc and dirtsheets like.


----------



## Not Lying

Ozell Gray said:


> Nice job cherry picking but heres the facts for you that Smackdown episode was much more focused on storylines NOT matches so no this episode isn't what the iwc and dirtsheets like.


cherry-picking my ass, that's the talking point of the show which held the 2h together. But it was a good show and a go home show with strong opening with the women, motyc, and then whatever with braun.

Btw, you realize the stupid generalization of the iwc in your statement? "they don't like storyliens" wannn


----------



## Ozell Gray

The Definition of Technician said:


> cherry-picking my ass, that's the talking point of the show which held the 2h together. But it was a good show and a go home show with strong opening with the women, motyc, and then whatever with braun.
> 
> Btw, you realize the stupid generalization of the iwc in your statement? "they don't like storyliens" wannn


Its definitely cherry picking and you know it. The whole point of the show that held it together for the whole 2 hours were the storylines not that match that you're obssesing over. The generalization isn't stupid since what i described is how majority of the iwc are. They're just match marks and aren't into storylines.


----------



## Not Lying

Ozell Gray said:


> Its definitely cherry picking and you know it. The whole point of the show that held it together for the whole 2 hours were the storylines not that match that you're obssesing over. The generalization isn't stupid since what i described is how majority of the iwc are. They're just match marks and aren't into storylines.


then explain the general consensus on the show being good? can you show me any of those IWC guys complaing that the show had too much storylines and they didn't like it?


----------



## Ozell Gray

The Definition of Technician said:


> then explain the general consensus on the show being good? can you show me any of those IWC guys complaing that the show had too much storylines and they didn't like it?


Yeah the guys on WrestlingInc and 411Mania are just 2 examples of guys still complaining about Smackdown.


----------



## Not Lying

Ozell Gray said:


> Yeah the guys on WrestlingInc and 411Mania are just 2 examples of guys still complaining about Smackdown.


Lol how do you even know this? Seems to me you're the one reading the dirt-sheets 😂
And do you think the 411 whatever or these tiny blogs whatever guys represent the IWC?
Reddit and Twitter were full-on support of that show.

And just to humor you, I just checked the comments on that wrestlinginc link you posted and most of the comments (only 23 😂) are positive. So, how about you stop pretending to be some kind of IWC mind reader, k buddy?


----------



## Ozell Gray

The Definition of Technician said:


> Lol how do you even know this? Seems to me you're the one reading the dirt-sheets 😂
> And do you think the 411 whatever or these tiny blogs whatever guys represent the IWC?
> Reddit and Twitter were full-on support of that show.
> 
> And just to humor you, I just checked the comments on that wrestlinginc link you posted and most of the comments (only 23 😂) are positive. So, how about you stop pretending to be some kind of IWC mind reader, k buddy?


Because I looked obviously how else would I know? Im reading the comments in the comment section and 411mania and this forum are apart of the iwc so you make no sense. Twitter and reddit were complaining also about storylines they didn't like so you're definitely just trying to cherry pick to make your point look stronger but its not doing you any good.

😂 WrestlingInc's Smackdown coverage thread had 2000+ comments mostly negative so hows about you quit lying saying the iwc supported the show when that obviously wasn't the case.


----------



## Not Lying

Ozell Gray said:


> Because I looked obviously how else would I know? Im reading the comments in the comment section and 411mania and this forum are apart of the iwc so you make no sense. Twitter and reddit were complaining also about storylines they didn't like so you're definitely just trying to cherry pick to make your point look stronger but its not doing you any good.
> 
> 😂 WrestlingInc's Smackdown coverage thread had 2000+ comments mostly negative so hows about you quit lying saying the iwc supported the show when that obviously wasn't the case.


I'm cherry picking? bruh, you are the one pretending that the majority of the IWC hates storylines and wants indy-spotfest, instead of admitting there's a lot of people that enjoy all things differently in wrestling and on the IWC.
If you're gona be a gimmick poster FFS please pick something original instead of the usual crap of "IWC thinks all Indy spotfests are great and storylines suck".


----------



## Ozell Gray

The Definition of Technician said:


> I'm cherry picking? bruh, you are the one pretending that the majority of the IWC hates storylines and wants indy-spotfest, instead of admitting there's a lot of people that enjoy all things differently in wrestling and on the IWC.
> If you're gona be a gimmick poster FFS please pick something original instead of the usual crap of "IWC thinks all Indy spotfests are great and storylines suck".


Majority of the iwc does hate storylines and loves spotfest matches those are facts. Casuals love storylines but most of the iwc loves spotfest matches that makes no sense.

Lol if you're going to post crappy comments atleast get what i right I didn't ALL of the iwc loves spotfest indie matches troll. I said MOST of the iwc loves indie spotfest matches.


----------



## Not Lying

Ozell Gray said:


> Majority of the iwc does hate storylines and loves spotfest matches those are facts. Casuals love storylines but most of the iwc loves spotfest matches that makes no sense.
> 
> Lol if you're going to post crappy comments atleast get what i right I didn't ALL of the iwc loves spotfest indie matches troll. I said MOST of the iwc loves indie spotfest matches.


Guess we'll have to disagree on that. You're just a negative person who thinks anything he doesn't like that gets praised is suddenly "too many". Cause you're literally debating simple that most people actually enjoyed last week's episode of SD, which had a mix of everything. But go on, cherry pick and do some mindless complaining about "IWC's love for indy killed the business" BS.


----------



## Ozell Gray

The Definition of Technician said:


> Guess we'll have to disagree on that. You're just a negative person who thinks anything he doesn't like that gets praised is suddenly "too many". Cause you're literally debating simple that most people actually enjoyed last week's episode of SD, which had a mix of everything. But go on, cherry pick and do some mindless complaining about "IWC's love for indy killed the business" BS.


The negative poster here is YOU since you replied to me.

Most people yes because most people who watched it are casuals and most of the iwc hated it but keep complaining about me and trolling.


----------



## Not Lying

Ozell Gray said:


> The negative poster here is YOU since you replied to me.
> 
> Most people yes because most people who watched it are casuals and most of the iwc hated it but keep complaining about me and trolling.


lmao such a geek. How old are you? either you are a #generictroll45 with the gimmick "IWC hates storylines" wann, or someone who thinks the IWC is still the same on from 2004 or something.

Most people, ON THE NET, enjoyed the show. If you saw complaining about the stories because they're not enjoying them, that doesn't mean they want to switch the stories to indy-spotfest or whatever non-sense you hate in wrestling. Maybe just change the story to a different story.

All while choosing to ignore that a big part of what drew to the show was a fucking a 40min match. Do you get it now? Or are you gona keep your lame generalizations coming at the IWC?


----------



## Ozell Gray

The Definition of Technician said:


> lmao such a geek. How old are you? either you are a #generictroll45 with the gimmick "IWC hates storylines" wann, or someone who thinks the IWC is still the same on from 2004 or something.
> 
> Most people, ON THE NET, enjoyed the show. If you saw complaining about the stories because they're not enjoying them, that doesn't mean they want to switch the stories to indy-spotfest or whatever non-sense you hate in wrestling. Maybe just change the story to a different story.
> 
> All while choosing to ignore that a big part of what drew to the show was a fucking a 40min match. Do you get it now? Or are you gona keep your lame generalizations coming at the IWC?


Older than you obviously neckbeard. Aw I see this is your gimmick complaining about me and getting mad because what I said was the undeniable truth.

MOST people on THE NET DIDN'T enjoy the show. They didn't enjoy the stories because they want indie nonsense and this is by their own comments.

No what drew the ratings increase was the emphasis on STPRIEYLINES not a boring match that no one except the iwc cared about. Do you get it now? Matches don't draw ratings and NEVER has and never will. So continue your illogical posts about "oh the iwc enjoyed the dhpw."


----------



## Not Lying

Ozell Gray said:


> Older than you obviously neckbeard. Aw I see this is your gimmick complaining about me and getting mad because what I said was the undeniable truth.
> 
> MOST people on THE NET DIDN'T enjoy the show. They didn't enjoy the stories because they want indie nonsense and this is by their own comments.
> 
> No what drew the ratings increase was the emphasis on STPRIEYLINES not a boring match that no one except the iwc cared about. Do you get it now? Matches don't draw ratings and NEVER has and never will. So continue your illogical posts about "oh the iwc enjoyed the dhpw."



😂😂 oh you’re “special”. Won’t insult you further


----------



## Ozell Gray

The Definition of Technician said:


> 😂😂 oh you’re “special”. Won’t insult you further


Yeah you're are a special needs person 😂🤣😅


----------



## Not Lying

Ozell Gray said:


> Yeah you're are a special needs person 😂🤣😅


I take it back. You are a special kind of something.

Imagine this,

1- Come into this thread complaining about the IWC, say this SD had a good rating for being storyline driven, and did usual troll shtick.

You couldn't even pick a good SD to prove a point. The major promotion for SD was the WRESTLING MATCH between AJ/Bryan. You chose a SD that the IWC loved because of a 40min MOTYC between 2 IWC Darlings AJ/Bryan that held the show together. * CAN YOU BE ANY MORE STUPID AND BLIND?*

2- You say the fucking the IWC, which is in the 100Ks if not millions considering the international aspect, you think majority of those want fucking zero stories and all matches with no sense? *How STUPID ARE YOU? *


----------



## Ozell Gray

The Definition of Technician said:


> I take it back. You are a special kind of something.
> 
> Imagine this,
> 
> 1- Come into this thread complaining about the IWC, say this SD had a good rating for being storyline driven, and did usual troll shtick.
> 
> You couldn't even pick a good SD to prove a point. The major promotion for SD was the WRESTLING MATCH between AJ/Bryan. You chose a SD that the IWC loved because of a 40min MOTYC between 2 IWC Darlings AJ/Bryan that held the show together. * CAN YOU BE ANY MORE STUPID AND BLIND?*
> 
> 2- You say the fucking the IWC, which is in the 100Ks if not millions considering the international aspect, you think majority of those want fucking zero stories and all matches with no sense? *How STUPID ARE YOU? *


You are a mentally ill person that needs help really bad.

1. Imagine replying to me, getting mad because of what I said even though what I said are facts, and lying and saying most of the iwc enjoyed Smackdown when most of the iwc didn't enjoy it. So the troll here is YOU so you can troll somewhere else.

2. No the major promotion for Smackdown were the continuation of their storylines espexially the Jeff Hardy one which is THE BIGGEST storyline on the show. 🤣 I its already been proven that matches don't draw so you're looking more and more stupid by the post. If matches are what dtlraws than PWG would be the biggest promotion in wrestling but keep trying troll. 

3. The iwc aren't in the millions and nowhere near that and the fa t that you suggested it was proves my point that you're a troll. The CASUALS are the MAJORITY of people who watch and casuals DON'T go on the internet and read dirtsheets. How dumb can you be?


----------



## Not Lying

Ozell Gray said:


> You are a mentally ill person that needs help really bad.
> 
> 1. Imagine replying to me, getting mad because of what I said even though what I said are facts, and lying and saying most of the iwc enjoyed Smackdown when most of the iwc didn't enjoy it. So the troll here is YOU so you can troll somewhere else.
> 
> 2. No the major promotion for Smackdown were the continuation of their storylines espexially the Jeff Hardy one which is THE BIGGEST storyline on the show. 🤣 I its already been proven that matches don't draw so you're looking more and more stupid by the post. If matches are what dtlraws than PWG would be the biggest promotion in wrestling but keep trying troll.
> 
> 3. The iwc aren't in the millions and nowhere near that and the fa t that you suggested it was proves my point that you're a troll. The CASUALS are the MAJORITY of people who watch and casuals DON'T go on the internet and read dirtsheets. How dumb can you be?


1- You are stupid, couldn't help it

2- You need to look up the definition of fact

You still going on about the IWC as if its a hivemind. There are a lot of people all over the internet on twitter, youtube, reddit discussing and talking and commenting wrestling now. You can see people praising the match, you can see people talking about M&M's video, and other shit.

How is that you keep inferring from what I said matches draw? Work on your reading comprehension. I'm saying this match in particular drew, because wtf it took half of the fucking show and held it together, and you still think it had nothing to do with the ratings? are you delusional? why didn't people tune away from the match? you do realize in the past many battle royal and gauntlet matches saw increase in ratings right?
I wasn't talking about emty arena zero stakes long matches, and if you think the IWC of today wants that you're fucking delusional and coming just to complain like an old geek.

And worst of all, you fail to understand that if someone gives a bad review for the show because they don't the particular stories (Jeff/Sheamus for example) but they enjoy other stories, you assume it's because they want more wrestling.

Please, you need to grow, and actually fucking be able to back up what you claim.
Back up that the IWC, in its majority, found it bad BECAUSE it was story driven. Prove it, bitch.


----------



## Ozell Gray

The Definition of Technician said:


> 1- You are stupid, couldn't help it
> 
> 2- You need to look up the definition of fact
> 
> You still going on about the IWC as if its a hivemind. There are a lot of people all over the internet on twitter, youtube, reddit discussing and talking and commenting wrestling now. You can see people praising the match, you can see people talking about M&M's video, and other shit.
> 
> How is that you keep inferring from what I said matches draw? Work on your reading comprehension. I'm saying this match in particular drew, because wtf it took half of the fucking show and held it together, and you still think it had nothing to do with the ratings? are you delusional? why didn't people tune away from the match? you do realize in the past many battle royal and gauntlet matches saw increase in ratings right?
> I wasn't talking about emty arena zero stakes long matches, and if you think the IWC of today wants that you're fucking delusional and coming just to complain like an old geek.
> 
> And worst of all, you fail to understand that if someone gives a bad review for the show because they don't the particular stories (Jeff/Sheamus for example) but they enjoy other stories, you assume it's because they want more wrestling.
> 
> Please, you need to grow, and actually fucking be able to back up what you claim.
> Back up that the IWC, in its majority, found it bad BECAUSE it was story driven. Prove it, bitch.


1. Im sorry you're stupid and lack reading comprehension and can't coupe with facts. You're a men tally ill person and need to seek help.

2. I mnow what it nwans hence why I used the word and its you who needs a lesson on what a fact is because you don't know what it is clearly.

You're still obessesing over me and my comment and saying nothing in the process. Those are a minority as i said before.

If most people tuned in to see that match as you foolishly claimed then you're saying matches are what draws which isn't true and most people didn't tune in fkr that match. So work on your reading comprehension. Lol that match didn't draw and just because it was a 40 minute match doesn't mean the match itself drew viewers when it didn't. You lack in facts department that match didn't draw viewers it was the storylines and how can that match draw viewers when no one knew it was going that long? And again most people don't tune in for matches they tune in for storylines. Except the highest rated segments EVER were promos NOT matches so you do realize that right? 

No one said anything about an empty arena match and you're being delusional here and you're geeky nerdy side is showing full circle here since you're here complaining about my post. Go get a life nerd.

I didn't assume anything I just went by what I saw which is people online enjoying that 1 match but complaining about everything else.

🤣 You're even madder because you know you're lying and getting schooled, and you need to grow up instead of complaining about someone else's comments and you look even stupider using curse words and personally attacking me as if thats proving something when it isn't. I already backed up what I said and you can go read the comments in smackdown's results threads at WrestlingInc and 411Mania but keep trying troll.


----------



## Not Lying

Ozell Gray said:


> 1. Im sorry you're stupid and lack reading comprehension and can't coupe with facts. You're a men tally ill person and need to seek help.
> 
> 2. I mnow what it nwans hence why I used the word and its you who needs a lesson on what a fact is because you don't know what it is clearly.
> 
> You're still obessesing over me and my comment and saying nothing in the process. Those are a minority as i said before.
> 
> If most people tuned in to see that match as you foolishly claimed then you're saying matches are what draws which isn't true and most people didn't tune in fkr that match. So work on your reading comprehension. Lol that match didn't draw and just because it was a 40 minute match doesn't mean the match itself drew viewers when it didn't. You lack in facts department that match didn't draw viewers it was the storylines and how can that match draw viewers when no one knew it was going that long? And again most people don't tune in for matches they tune in for storylines. Except the highest rated segments EVER were promos NOT matches so you do realize that right?
> 
> No one said anything about an empty arena match and you're being delusional here and you're geeky nerdy side is showing full circle here since you're here complaining about my post. Go get a life nerd.
> 
> I didn't assume anything I just went by what I saw which is people online enjoying that 1 match but complaining about everything else.
> 
> 🤣 You're even madder because you know you're lying and getting schooled, and you need to grow up instead of complaining about someone else's comments and you look even stupider using curse words and personally attacking me as if thats proving something when it isn't. I already backed up what I said and you can go read the comments in smackdown's results threads at WrestlingInc and 411Mania but keep trying troll.


JFC.

Here we go 

1- Stop using strawman. I didn't say matches draw on TV always, I said they do SOMETIMES, like when done right, like Bryan/AJ was. With stakes and big names. I think TV should have mostly short matches and more stories to make the crowd want to pay top see the people fight on PPV uninterrupted. 

2- I'm saying your point doesn't make sense and you need to get it. What a fucking angry old bastard who just comes "wan wan IWC this that". When you don't even know how broad the IWC term has become and what stupid generalization you're making. 

And to answer your STUPID question about how could that match draw viewers if they didn't know it was gona be this long? It did by being good enough to hold the fans attention. What you think if they put a mid-card random shit tag team match for 40min the ratings would have been the same for this week? what kind of a moron are you?


You didn't back shit you bitch. You just said some bunch of lies said I was cherry-picking, when you being outright delusional









411MANIA | Join 411’s Live WWE Smackdown Coverage


Join 411 for our live WWE Smackdown coverage for all of the action as it happens and to chat along with the 411 community live as the show happens...




411mania.com





This is the 411 coverage. Where are the fucking ALL those wanting to wrestle and hating stories comments you geek? There's a bunch of diverse comments on everything, people saying sasha looks hot, most comments are about the match, and a lot of people dicussing what's happening, and of course you have the people shitting on segments. But, no point I see the BULLSHIT you were talking that "IWC Hated the show that it had too much story and not enough wrestling". 
Go to reddit and check the SD discussion, you'll see all sorts of stuff as well. 
You're simply just a miserable geek looking to act as if you know what draws or not, and pretending you're somewhat above the IWC.


----------



## Ozell Gray

The Definition of Technician said:


> JFC.
> 
> Here we go
> 
> 1- Stop using strawman. I didn't say matches draw on TV always, I said they do SOMETIMES, like when done right, like Bryan/AJ was. With stakes and big names. I think TV should have mostly short matches and more stories to make the crowd want to pay top see the people fight on PPV uninterrupted.
> 
> 2- I'm saying your point doesn't make sense and you need to get it. What a fucking angry old bastard who just comes "wan wan IWC this that". When you don't even know how broad the IWC term has become and what stupid generalization you're making.
> 
> And to answer your STUPID question about how could that match draw viewers if they didn't know it was gona be this long? It did by being good enough to hold the fans attention. What you think if they put a mid-card random shit tag team match for 40min the ratings would have been the same for this week? what kind of a moron are you?
> 
> 
> You didn't back shit you bitch. You just said some bunch of lies said I was cherry-picking, when you being outright delusional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 411MANIA | Join 411’s Live WWE Smackdown Coverage
> 
> 
> Join 411 for our live WWE Smackdown coverage for all of the action as it happens and to chat along with the 411 community live as the show happens...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 411mania.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the 411 coverage. Where are the fucking ALL those wanting to wrestle and hating stories comments you geek? There's a bunch of diverse comments on everything, people saying sasha looks hot, most comments are about the match, and a lot of people dicussing what's happening, and of course you have the people shitting on segments. But, no point I see the BULLSHIT you were talking that "IWC Hated the show that it had too much story and not enough wrestling".
> Go to reddit and check the SD discussion, you'll see all sorts of stuff as well.
> You're simply just a miserable geek looking to act as if you know what draws or not, and pretending you're somewhat above the IWC.


Another pointless long comment from you with you just complaining.

1. Matches have NEVER drawn on tv ever so thats a lie right there and the Styles and Bryan match didn't draw it was the storylines its that simple. Thats the way it used to be with short matches, progressive storylines, and promos to build towards the ppvs. Thats how it should be done today.

2. My point makes perfect sense since Im correct in what i said and you're the angry nerd here complaining about my comment. No whats stupid is your comments and you keep crying about me but yet keeps replying to me.

Okay so let me make you look even dumber than you are with facts right here. The match didn't draw viewers nir did it hold their attention so most viewers tuned in for the storylines not for that boring match. Get it now kid? Did it sink in yet? I hope it did. What kind of an idiot are you for thinking this match drew viewers when you had another 1 hoir and 20 minutes? Tyour comment is stupid as usual eith nothing of substance. 

🤣 You're resorting to cursing me out because I proved you wrong and made you look dumb. You're a delusional lony guy that gets mad at people for their comments. 

Most of the posts were negative in that thread but nice job cherry picking certain comments and lying saying "theres diverse comments in there" when there isn't. Oh and here you go from WrestlingInc 











WWE SmackDown Results - New Intercontinental Champion, Braun Strowman Teams With Heavy Machinery


Welcome to our WrestlingINC.com Live WWE SmackDown Viewing Party. Tonight's show comes from the WWE Performance Center in Orlando, FL.- The Backlash go-home edition of…




www.wrestlinginc.com






There you go neckbeard most of the posts are negative with very LITTLE praise for the show but trying troll because you're just embarrassing yourself with every post. Nice to know to know you're admitting you're a lonely nerd, geek, and fat sweaty neckbeard even though I already knew that.


----------



## Not Lying

Ozell Gray said:


> Another pointless long comment from you with you just complaining.
> 
> 1. Matches have NEVER drawn on tv ever so thats a lie right there and the Styles and Bryan match didn't draw it was the storylines its that simple. Thats the way it used to be with short matches, progressive storylines, and promos to build towards the ppvs. Thats how it should be done today.
> 
> 2. My point makes perfect sense since Im correct in what i said and you're the angry nerd here complaining about my comment. No whats stupid is your comments and you keep crying about me but yet keeps replying to me.
> 
> Okay so let me make you look even dumber than you are with facts right here. The match didn't draw viewers nir did it hold their attention so most viewers tuned in for the storylines not for that boring match. Get it now kid? Did it sink in yet? I hope it did. What kind of an idiot are you for thinking this match drew viewers when you had another 1 hoir and 20 minutes? Tyour comment is stupid as usual eith nothing of substance.
> 
> 🤣 You're resorting to cursing me out because I proved you wrong and made you look dumb. You're a delusional lony guy that gets mad at people for their comments.
> 
> Most of the posts were negative in that thread but nice job cherry picking certain comments and lying saying "theres diverse comments in there" when there isn't. Oh and here you go from WrestlingInc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WWE SmackDown Results - New Intercontinental Champion, Braun Strowman Teams With Heavy Machinery
> 
> 
> Welcome to our WrestlingINC.com Live WWE SmackDown Viewing Party. Tonight's show comes from the WWE Performance Center in Orlando, FL.- The Backlash go-home edition of…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wrestlinginc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go neckbeard most of the posts are negative with very LITTLE praise for the show but trying troll because you're just embarrassing yourself with every post. Nice to know to know you're admitting you're a lonely nerd, geek, and fat sweaty neckbeard even though I already knew that.


I can't believe how stupid and embarrassing you are. 😂😂

Please do throw in those little weak jabs throughout your thread how "i'm losing this" you fucking moron LMAO.


1- Matches NEVER draw. You need to go back to school and understand logical fallacies, you used never, never is in fact wrong, cause many matches have saw increases in viewership, hence drew. So, 1-0.

2- I think anyone with more than a brain and who knows how TV works, who saw what segment, was most promoted before the show, and what was the longest segment on the show, gets the claim for what drew. 

I know I am wasting my time talking to someone as ignorant and delusional as you are. Like, *I should stop now because you literally just admit that you think any random mid-card tag match for 40min match was gona keep the viewership like that*? 😂

And you're so ignorant i had to explain to you why Bryan/AJ held the show. 

Cherry-picking, you understand that the fact I am able to cherry-pick SO EASILY, proves you wrong right? 

I don't care what some website with 1K people are talking you loser, I can't believe you have to go way out of your way to see a random website and claim "yes this is the IWC". You realize how stupid it is yeah?

All you claims are based: generalization and ignorances because you don't know what some of the terms even mean and what things work. See ya loser.


----------



## Ozell Gray

The Definition of Technician said:


> I can't believe how stupid and embarrassing you are. 😂😂
> 
> Please do throw in those little weak jabs throughout your thread how "i'm losing this" you fucking moron LMAO.
> 
> 
> 1- Matches NEVER draw. You need to go back to school and understand logical fallacies, you used never, never is in fact wrong, cause many matches have saw increases in viewership, hence drew. So, 1-0.
> 
> 2- I think anyone with more than a brain and who knows how TV works, who saw what segment, was most promoted before the show, and what was the longest segment on the show, gets the claim for what drew.
> 
> I know I am wasting my time talking to someone as ignorant and delusional as you are. Like, *I should stop now because you literally just admit that you think any random mid-card tag match for 40min match was gona keep the viewership like that*? 😂
> 
> And you're so ignorant i had to explain to you why Bryan/AJ held the show.
> 
> Cherry-picking, you understand that the fact I am able to cherry-pick SO EASILY, proves you wrong right?
> 
> I don't care what some website with 1K people are talking you loser, I can't believe you have to go way out of your way to see a random website and claim "yes this is the IWC". You realize how stupid it is yeah?
> 
> All you claims are based: generalization and ignorances because you don't know what some of the terms even mean and what things work. See ya loser.


Don't worry I know you're mentally ill so Im not going to embarrass you too much unless Im in the mood. You're so stupid and writing long nonsensical comments saying nothing 😂😂. Also you're supposed to put a period after the crying the 2 crying laughing emojis kid.

Im glad Im you're getting madder and more emotional because all its doing is showing you're losing the argument. So you can keep getting emotional little boy.

1. Matches have NEVER drawn viewers and you need to go back to school and learn reading comprehension since you have that problem. 











10 Highest-Rated WWE Raw Segments Ever


If "This Is Your Life" isn't number one, what is?




whatculture.com






See how stupid you sound now? The promos and the storylines are what draws the highest ratings not matches hence why the had HIGHER ratings tmback then than they do now. 

2. You can keep thinking that and claiming it but its not true whatsoever since most viewers don't tune in fir matches but storylines and anyonrle with commen sense knows that. 

Tjlhe only delusional and ignorant person here is you since you're bent out of shape because of my comment from 3 days ago. You keep mentioning a random tag match drawing viewers when that wouldn't have drawn viewers either but keep trolling though kid 😂. 

You're so dumb I had to explain to you why the Styles and Bryan match didn't draw viewers. Also to show how stupid you are you put a slash in that comment when AJ Stlyes and Daniel bryan are 2 DIFFERENT people. Learn how to write a sentence and then maybe I'll take you serious next time you erite another stupid post.

No cherry picking doesn't prove anyone whst cherry picking does show is that you don't have an argument and are posting comments with 0 facts in them.

You don't care aboit some ramdom website and yet you posted a link to 1 in yoir previous comment and you're here on THIS WEBSITTE posting so yes you do care about "random" website that people post at. You realize how stupid and contracdicting your comment is right? "Oh I don't care about what guys do posting on some random website but oh wait Im posting myself on some random website." See you're a hypocrite so move on from that argument. 

Yeah you sure don't know how things work and don't know what the words even means. You're some guy posting nonsense with fase claims and ignorance. Okay see you later loser.


----------



## Not Lying

Ozell Gray said:


> Don't worry I know you're mentally ill so Im not going to embarrass you too much unless Im in the mood. You're so stupid and writing long nonsensical comments saying nothing 😂😂. Also you're supposed to put a period after the crying the 2 crying laughing emojis kid.
> 
> Im glad Im you're getting madder and more emotional because all its doing is showing you're losing the argument. So you can keep getting emotional little boy.
> 
> 1. Matches have NEVER drawn viewers and you need to go back to school and learn reading comprehension since you have that problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 Highest-Rated WWE Raw Segments Ever
> 
> 
> If "This Is Your Life" isn't number one, what is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatculture.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how stupid you sound now? The promos and the storylines are what draws the highest ratings not matches hence why the had HIGHER ratings tmback then than they do now.
> 
> 2. You can keep thinking that and claiming it but its not true whatsoever since most viewers don't tune in fir matches but storylines and anyonrle with commen sense knows that.
> 
> Tjlhe only delusional and ignorant person here is you since you're bent out of shape because of my comment from 3 days ago. You keep mentioning a random tag match drawing viewers when that wouldn't have drawn viewers either but keep trolling though kid 😂.
> 
> You're so dumb I had to explain to you why the Styles and Bryan match didn't draw viewers. Also to show how stupid you are you put a slash in that comment when AJ Stlyes and Daniel bryan are 2 DIFFERENT people. Learn how to write a sentence and then maybe I'll take you serious next time you erite another stupid post.
> 
> No cherry picking doesn't prove anyone whst cherry picking does show is that you don't have an argument and are posting comments with 0 facts in them.
> 
> You don't care aboit some ramdom website and yet you posted a link to 1 in yoir previous comment and you're here on THIS WEBSITTE posting so yes you do care about "random" website that people post at. You realize how stupid and contracdicting your comment is right? "Oh I don't care about what guys do posting on some random website but oh wait Im posting myself on some random website." See you're a hypocrite so move on from that argument.
> 
> Yeah you sure don't know how things work and don't know what the words even means. You're some guy posting nonsense with fase claims and ignorance. Okay see you later loser.



I posted one you already suggested and didn't bother to look into the other, and clearly you can see from the 411Mania isn't that bad.

You are the one who clearly has an understanding of concepts.

You still don't understand.

Gauntlet match proves to be major ratings success for WWE Raw

You are the one using hyperboles with shit like "NEVER", this is *one* example for example, of simply wrestling fans being drawn to a wrestling match, is enough prove you wrong. Get it? And there are a many others. Did you see me denying the fact that promo draw more? No, but you wanted to put words in my mouth to give yourself that little pat on the back you loser. 

You don't even understand why a segment that takes up about 40min of a 2h show right in the middle of it *and* was the most promoted match on the card, would actually be a reason why viewers held. 


You're not on my level you old geek. You don't know how to argue, you don't understand what words mean, you put words in other people's mouth to counter on your own, and you have illogical conclusions. You sir, are fucking ignorant as fuck. Now, you got schooled geek.


----------



## Ozell Gray

8


The Definition of Technician said:


> I posted one you already suggested and didn't bother to look into the other, and clearly you can see from the 411Mania isn't that bad.
> 
> You are the one who clearly has an understanding of concepts.
> 
> You still don't understand.
> 
> Gauntlet match proves to be major ratings success for WWE Raw
> 
> You are the one using hyperboles with shit like "NEVER", this is *one* example for example, of simply wrestling fans being drawn to a wrestling match, is enough prove you wrong. Get it? And there are a many others. Did you see me denying the fact that promo draw more? No, but you wanted to put words in my mouth to give yourself that little pat on the back you loser.
> 
> You don't even understand why a segment that takes up about 40min of a 2h show right in the middle of it *and* was the most promoted match on the card, would actually be a reason why viewers held.
> 
> 
> You're not on my level you old geek. You don't know how to argue, you don't understand what words mean, you put words in other people's mouth to counter on your own, and you have illogical conclusions. You sir, are fucking ignorant as fuck. Now, you got schooled geek.


Another long pointless comment from you and the 411Mania i chexked and I told how it was there.

I jlhave a better idea of concepts then you.

You don't understand

🤣 You didn't even read the link that you posted. Its saying the ratings increase was do to the gauntlet match Hour LOST viewers in that second hour and it was down by 20 % so that headline is misleading but nice try though. You're the 1 who lied and said that match drew for the show which was proven wrong. So now you're trying to find anything make it look like you're right when you're wrong. Also this is from the article that yThe 107 minute gauntlet match proved to be a major ratings success on Monday night with 3.27 million viewers going against the Olympics.
The first hour, where Seth Rollins faced the two most pushed full-time stars in the company, Roman Reigns and John Cena, was up 7.2 percent from the same hour the week before. However, the continuation of the gauntlet, involving Rollins, Elias, Finn Balor, The Miz, and Braun Strowman maintained the audience better than usual, and was up 9.1 percent from the second hour the prior week.


The key in evaluating was both how well the first hour did, which was far above what it would have been expected to do, as well as how well hour two, after the two big matches, maintained, which was also far better than it would have been expected to do.
It was a huge victory for proponents of long matches on television and also likely shocked a lot of people.
👉The show fell hard, losing 20 percent of the audience after the second hour,👈 which is one of the largest second-to-third hour drops on record. But that was to be expected.


So the headline is misleading.


You don't even understand that that match didn't draw viewers it was the storylines that drew those viewers. Its basic wrestling knowledge 101 that storylines are what drew for that show.

You're not on my level old grumpy geek nerd. You can't present an argument, you write illogical posts with words you clearly don't understand, and you get mad at people for their comments and you love to use the strawman by putting words in other people's comments. You sir are 1 of the dumbest people I've interacted with on the internet now you got schooled AGAIN neckbeard.


----------



## Not Lying

Ozell Gray said:


> 8
> 
> 
> Another long pointless comment from you and the 411Mania i chexked and I told how it was there.
> 
> I jlhave a better idea of concepts then you.
> 
> You don't understand
> 
> 🤣 You didn't even read the link that you posted. Its saying the ratings increase was do to the gauntlet match Hour LOST viewers in that second hour and it was down by 20 % so that headline is misleading but nice try though. You're the 1 who lied and said that match drew for the show which was proven wrong. So now you're trying to find anything make it look like you're right when you're wrong. Also this is from the article that yThe 107 minute gauntlet match proved to be a major ratings success on Monday night with 3.27 million viewers going against the Olympics.
> The first hour, where Seth Rollins faced the two most pushed full-time stars in the company, Roman Reigns and John Cena, was up 7.2 percent from the same hour the week before. However, the continuation of the gauntlet, involving Rollins, Elias, Finn Balor, The Miz, and Braun Strowman maintained the audience better than usual, and was up 9.1 percent from the second hour the prior week.
> 
> 
> The key in evaluating was both how well the first hour did, which was far above what it would have been expected to do, as well as how well hour two, after the two big matches, maintained, which was also far better than it would have been expected to do.
> It was a huge victory for proponents of long matches on television and also likely shocked a lot of people.
> 👉The show fell hard, losing 20 percent of the audience after the second hour,👈 which is one of the largest second-to-third hour drops on record. But that was to be expected.
> 
> 
> So the headline is misleading.
> 
> 
> You don't even understand that that match didn't draw viewers it was the storylines that drew those viewers. Its basic wrestling knowledge 101 that storylines are what drew for that show.
> 
> You're not on my level old grumpy geek nerd. You can't present an argument, you write illogical posts with words you clearly don't understand, and you get mad at people for their comments and you love to use the strawman by putting words in other people's comments. You sir are 1 of the dumbest people I've interacted with on the internet now you got schooled AGAIN neckbeard.



How. Stupid. Can. You. Be.

"It was a huge victory for proponents of long matches on television and also likely shocked a lot of people."

The show fell 20% after the gauntlet match, meaning after the WRESTLING MATCH is over, people tuned out. How is such a simple concept so hard for you to grasp?



> The three hours were:
> 
> 
> 8 p.m. 3.52 million viewers
> 9 p.m. 3.51 million viewers
> 10 p.m. 2.82 million viewers


Like, it's there...


----------



## Ozell Gray

The Definition of Technician said:


> How. Stupid. Can. You. Be.
> 
> "It was a huge victory for proponents of long matches on television and also likely shocked a lot of people."
> 
> The show fell 20% after the gauntlet match, meaning after the WRESTLING MATCH is over, people tuned out. How is such a simple concept so hard for you to grasp?
> 
> 
> 
> Like, it's there...


You truely are dumb the artie said the matxh lost 20% of the viewers in the next hour since it ladted an hour and 7 minutes so how dumb are? 

Thats not what means OR what it said heres what it said

The key in evaluating was both how well the first hour did, which was far above what it would have been expected to do, as well as how well hour two, after the two big matches, maintained, which was also far better than it would have been expected to do.
It was a huge victory for proponents of long matches on television and also likely shocked a lot of people.
The show fell hard, losing 20 percent of the audience after the second hour, which is one of the largest second-to-third hour drops on record. But that was to be expected.

So the longer the match went on viewers tuned out. Its not that hard to see.

Its there but you missed it


----------



## sideon

ClintDagger said:


> I don’t know that everyone is suffering. But as far as SD goes, *if the numbers don’t rebound back to 2.5 million plus*, what then? I think Fox not having Brock, Cena, and Ronda around (likely three things WWE sold them on) combined with the low ratings is what will do the Fox / WWE partnership in. I don’t know about cancellation although I can’t rule it out, but it’s hard to look at this trend and think Fox will sign up for another go round without some big changes.


FOX execs said that they wanted the numbers to stay in the 2.4 range and that's what they were doing before Corona, so you putting it at 2.5 is already misleading the discussion. It's funny how people talk more about FOX cancelling SD instead of how SD keeps FOX in the top spots on what a lot of people consider a dead night.


----------



## Ozell Gray

Smackdown can get back to the 2.5-2.6 million viewers' range of WWE continues with the storylines.


----------



## Not Lying

Ozell Gray said:


> You truely are dumb the artie said the matxh lost 20% of the viewers in the next hour since it ladted an hour and 7 minutes so how dumb are?
> 
> Thats not what means OR what it said heres what it said
> 
> The key in evaluating was both how well the first hour did, which was far above what it would have been expected to do, as well as how well hour two, after the two big matches, maintained, which was also far better than it would have been expected to do.
> It was a huge victory for proponents of long matches on television and also likely shocked a lot of people.
> The show fell hard, losing 20 percent of the audience after the second hour, which is one of the largest second-to-third hour drops on record. But that was to be expected.
> 
> So the longer the match went on viewers tuned out. Its not that hard to see.
> 
> Its there but you missed it


are you fucking insane?? or did you give up and decide to keep the stupid gimmick now?



*8 p.m. 3.52 million viewers*
*9 p.m. 3.51 million viewers*
This means they maintained the same rating for the entire duration of the match. The average of the first hour and the average of the 2nd hour is basically the same -1k difference, so less than 0.001%. It means the match maintained the viewers.

Then in the 3rd hour, AFTER THE MATCH WAS OVER, they lost 20%.

FFS.


----------



## Ozell Gray

The Definition of Technician said:


> are you fucking insane?? or did you give up and decide to keep the stupid gimmick now?
> 
> 
> 
> *8 p.m. 3.52 million viewers*
> *9 p.m. 3.51 million viewers*
> This means they maintained the same rating for the entire duration of the match. The average of the first hour and the average of the 2nd hour is basically the same -1k difference, so less than 0.001%. It means the match maintained the viewers.
> 
> Then in the 3rd hour, AFTER THE MATCH WAS OVER, they lost 20%.
> 
> FFS.


The ciewership dropped WHILE the match continued on as the ARTICLE pointed out. Is your gimmick to post hour viewership but disregard the facts that were in the link in your other post? 

So based off of those numbers they dropped as the article said so you're not doing anything but proving my point that viewership dropped.


----------



## Not Lying

Ozell Gray said:


> The ciewership dropped WHILE the match continued on as the ARTICLE pointed out. Is your gimmick to post hour viewership but disregard the facts that were in the link in your other post?
> 
> So based off of those numbers they dropped as the article said so you're not doing anything but proving my point that viewership dropped.


You fucking moron. They dropped 1k Out of 3.3m viewers and the last 10min of the 2nd hour wasn’t the match.

Do you even math? That’s considered holding the viewers. 
And compared to PROMOS and matches a week prior in hour 2, they were up 9%.

Just take the L and stop embarassing yourself further.


----------



## Ozell Gray

The Definition of Technician said:


> You fucking moron. They dropped 1k Out of 3.3m viewers and the last 10min of the 2nd hour wasn’t the match.
> 
> Do you even math? That’s considered holding the viewers.
> And compared to PROMOS and matches a week prior in hour 2, they were up 9%.
> 
> Just take the L and stop embarassing yourself further.


So it dropped so yhanks for proving my point moron so your post is stupid.

Thats STILL a drop even if its by 1% or lower. Do you know math? Because when a numbers goes down thats a drop no matter how minor it is. 

You've already taken the l so you need to stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Not Lying

Ozell Gray said:


> So it dropped so yhanks for proving my point moron so your post is stupid.
> 
> Thats STILL a drop even if its by 1% or lower. Do you know math? Because when a numbers goes down thats a drop no matter how minor it is.
> 
> You've already taken the l so you need to stop embarrassing yourself.


and that 0.00001% drop you moron could be because the last 10min of the 2nd hour the match WAS DONE.

YOU STUPID BITCH 😂😂

I can’t believe how you shifted your argument from “they lost 20%” of viewers showing clear lack of reading comprehension, to grasping at straws with a 1k variation on a 3.3m show in which the last 10min didn’t include the match 😂😂😂

All you had to do for you not to look stupid was read the article which praised how match the held h1 and h2, and being way higher than the previous week and h3, proving that in fact, matches sometimes draw.

Now, check mate ✌ You have no legs to stand on anymore. You already shifted the discussion way too many times, just hide your head in the sand now.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.147M [7th] | 0.500D [2nd]
V2 | D2: 2.031M [9th] | 0.500D [2nd]

2V | 2D: 2.089M | 0.500D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.116M | - 5.40% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.089M | 2.016M [ + 0.073M | + 3.62% ]
0.500D | 0.500D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.089M | 1.939M [ + 0.150M | + 7.74% ]
0.500D | 0.527D [ - 0.027D | - 5.12% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.089M | 1.859M [ + 0.230M | + 12.37% ]
0.500D | 0.560D [ - 0.060D | - 10.71% ]*


----------



## Ozell Gray

The Definition of Technician said:


> and that 0.00001% drop you moron could be because the last 10min of the 2nd hour the match WAS DONE.
> 
> YOU STUPID BITCH 😂😂
> 
> I can’t believe how you shifted your argument from “they lost 20%” of viewers showing clear lack of reading comprehension, to grasping at straws with a 1k variation on a 3.3m show in which the last 10min didn’t include the match 😂😂😂
> 
> All you had to do for you not to look stupid was read the article which praised how match the held h1 and h2, and being way higher than the previous week and h3, proving that in fact, matches sometimes draw.
> 
> Now, check mate ✌ You have no legs to stand on anymore. You already shifted the discussion way too many times, just hide your head in the sand now.


🤣 You're mad because i proved you wrong with your own link and now you're writing paragraph comments saying nothing and name calling while using curse words. You ready lost when when linked the article where it said viewership dropped for the match troll.


----------



## kazarn

JonnyAceLaryngitis said:


> *V1 | D1: 2.147M [7th] | 0.500D [2nd]
> V2 | D2: 2.031M [9th] | 0.500D [2nd]
> 
> 2V | 2D: 2.089M | 0.500D
> 
> H2 | H1:
> [ - 0.116M | - 5.40% ]
> [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W-W:
> 2.089M | 2.016M [ + 0.073M | + 3.62% ]
> 0.500D | 0.500D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SDF | RAW:
> 2.089M | 1.939M [ + 0.150M | + 7.74% ]
> 0.500D | 0.527D [ - 0.027D | - 5.12% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y-Y:
> 2.089M | 1.859M [ + 0.230M | + 12.37% ]
> 0.500D | 0.560D [ - 0.060D | - 10.71% ]*


That's a decent increase in the first hour. Both Raw and SD have gone up this week.


----------



## Not Lying

Ozell Gray said:


> 🤣 You're mad because i proved you wrong with your own link and now you're writing paragraph comments saying nothing and name calling while using curse words. You ready lost when when linked the article where it said viewership dropped for the match troll.


"saying nothing" 

Answer me this:
Did you change you stance from first saying: the mach had a drop 20%, to hanging on to that 1k drop (literally the equivalent one 1 person turning off their television in scale), because that's the best you could come up with? 


You did.

You lose.

Bye now.


The match was a draw because h2 vs h2 the week prior saw a 9% increase of viewers despite it consisting of match for more than 5/6th of it, while the week prior was a mixed bag of promos and matches.


----------



## Ozell Gray

The Definition of Technician said:


> "saying nothing"
> 
> Answer me this:
> Did you change you stance from first saying: the mach had a drop 20%, to hanging on to that 1k drop (literally the equivalent one 1 person turning off their television in scale), because that's the best you could come up with?
> 
> 
> You did.
> 
> You lose.
> 
> Bye now.
> 
> 
> The match was a draw because h2 vs h2 the week prior saw a 9% increase of viewers despite it consisting of match for more than 5/6th of it, while the week prior was a mixed bag of promos and matches.


 I never changed my stance I copied and pasted what the article that you linked said and it said that viewership dropped during the match and viewership dropped by 20%. So you lost with your own link.


----------



## Not Lying

Ozell Gray said:


> I never changed my stance I copied and pasted what the article that you linked said and it said that viewership dropped during the match and viewership dropped by 20%. So you lost with your own link.


But you are lacking reading comprehension, they don't claim viewership was lost during the match.. Just forget it man. You're way too stupid for me. Go find a fellow ******* to lick each-others asses.

"The key in evaluating was both how well the first hour did, which was far above what it would have been expected to do, as well as how well hour two, after the two big matches, *maintained*, which was also far better than it would have been expected to do.

It was a *huge victory for proponents of long matches* on television and also likely shocked a lot of people.

The show fell hard, losing 20 percent of the audience *after* the second hour, which is one of the largest second-to-third hour drops on record. But that was to be expected."

Will stupid people ever admit they are wrong, let's find out.


----------



## Ozell Gray

The Definition of Technician said:


> But you are lacking reading comprehension, they don't claim viewership was lost during the match.. Just forget it man. You're way too stupid for me. Go find a fellow ******* to lick each-others asses.


I read what it said and it said viewership went down during the match but you're too dumb to see it. Go find your hillbilly friends to play around with.


----------



## Not Lying

Ozell Gray said:


> I read what it said and it said viewership went down during the match but you're too dumb to see it. Go find your hillbilly friends to play around with.



"The key in evaluating was both how well the first hour did, which was far above what it would have been expected to do, as well as how well hour two, after the two big matches, *maintained*, which was also far better than it would have been expected to do.

It was a *huge victory for proponents of long matches* on television and also likely shocked a lot of people.

The show fell hard, losing 20 percent of the audience *after* the second hour, which is one of the largest second-to-third hour drops on record. But that was to be expected."

Please learn to read.

You do realize even in the link you posted, the top 10 highest rated segment, MATCHES were on there right? Austin/Taker was a match yeah? you do realize that? a WWE title MATCH on Free TV, draws sometimes. Imagine that.


----------



## Ozell Gray

The Definition of Technician said:


> "The key in evaluating was both how well the first hour did, which was far above what it would have been expected to do, as well as how well hour two, after the two big matches, *maintained*, which was also far better than it would have been expected to do.
> 
> It was a *huge victory for proponents of long matches* on television and also likely shocked a lot of people.
> 
> The show fell hard, losing 20 percent of the audience *after* the second hour, which is one of the largest second-to-third hour drops on record. But that was to be expected."
> 
> Please learn to read.
> 
> You do realize even in the link you posted, the top 10 highest rated segment, MATCHES were on there right? Austin/Taker was a match yeah? you do realize that? a WWE title MATCH on Free TV, draws sometimes. Imagine that.


The key in evaluating was both how well the 👉first hour did, which was far above what it would have been expected to do, as well as how well hour two, after the two big matches, maintained, which was also far better than it would have been expected to do👈.
It was a huge victory for proponents of long matches on television and also likely shocked a lot of people.
The show fell hard, losing 20 percent of the audience after the second hour, which is one of the largest second-to-third hour drops on record. But that was to be expected.

So viewership dropped during the both match in the second hour especially the gauntlet match since it last an hour and 7 minutes.


----------



## Headliner

@The Definition of Technician @Ozell Gray Please stop insulting each other. I'm super late to this otherwise warnings would have been issued. Argue your points without the insults please. 

Thank you.


----------



## Ozell Gray

Headliner said:


> @The Definition of Technician @Ozell Gray Please stop insulting each other. I'm super late to this otherwise warnings would have been issued. Argue your points without the insults please.
> 
> Thank you.


Ok Im done then.


----------



## Not Lying

Ozell Gray said:


> The key in evaluating was both how well the 👉first hour did, which was far above what it would have been expected to do, as well as how well hour two, after the two big matches, maintained, which was also far better than it would have been expected to do👈.
> It was a huge victory for proponents of long matches on television and also likely shocked a lot of people.
> The show fell hard, losing 20 percent of the audience after the second hour, which is one of the largest second-to-third hour drops on record. But that was to be expected.
> 
> So viewership dropped during the both match in the second hour especially the gauntlet match since it last an hour and 7 minutes.


I will break it down:

"first hour did, which was far above what it would have been expected to do,"

So the first hour drew better than expected, it had an increase of 7% on the week prior.

"as well as how well hour two, after the two big matches, maintained, which was also far better than it would have been expected to do"

Hour 2 maintained the viewers, meaning they didn't lose the viewers, they retained, and it wasn't expected because the star quality in the match dropped (Roman and Cena were the first 2 matches which took the first hour, then was Braun/Balor/Elias who weren't on that level in star power, the ones who competed in hour 2) but they still retained/maintained the viewers.

"It was a huge victory for proponents of long matches on television and also likely shocked a lot of people."

This is what is shocking and you don't seem to understand, so the entire gauntlet match was almost 2h, and it *retained/maintained* the viewership.

"So viewership dropped during the both match in the second hour especially the gauntlet match since it last an hour and 7 minutes."

The gauntlet match lasted nearly *two hours, not 1h 7min*. It took 2/3rd of the show. Seth was the one who performed for 1h7min during the gauntlet. After he was eliminated the match continued for almost 50min+ 

Hence, the 

"The show fell hard, losing 20 percent of the audience* after the second hour*, which is one of the largest second-to-third hour drops on record. But that was to be expected."

As in, once the match was over.


----------



## Ozell Gray

The Definition of Technician said:


> I will break it down:
> 
> "first hour did, which was far above what it would have been expected to do,"
> 
> So the first hour drew better than expected, it had an increase of 7% on the week prior.
> 
> "as well as how well hour two, after the two big matches, maintained, which was also far better than it would have been expected to do"
> 
> Hour 2 maintained the viewers, meaning they didn't lose the viewers, they retained, and it wasn't expected because the star quality in the match dropped (Roman and Cena were the first 2 matches which took the first hour, then was Braun/Balor/Elias who weren't on that level in star power, the ones who competed in hour 2) but they still retained/maintained the viewers.
> 
> "It was a huge victory for proponents of long matches on television and also likely shocked a lot of people."
> 
> This is what is shocking and you don't seem to understand, so the entire gauntlet match was almost 2h, and it *retained/maintained* the viewership.
> 
> "So viewership dropped during the both match in the second hour especially the gauntlet match since it last an hour and 7 minutes."
> 
> The gauntlet match lasted nearly *two hours, not 1h 7min*. It took 2/3rd of the show. Seth was the one who performed for 1h7min during the gauntlet. After he was eliminated the match continued for almost 50min+
> 
> Hence, the
> 
> "The show fell hard, losing 20 percent of the audience* after the second hour*, which is one of the largest second-to-third hour drops on record. But that was to be expected."
> 
> As in, once the match was over.


Gauntlet match last an hour and 7 minutes and lost viewers and the follwing match lost viewers as well. Then the 3rd hour lost more viewers (20%). The mod above also said to stop arguing so quit while you're at it before you get banned from here.


----------



## Not Lying

Ozell Gray said:


> Gauntlet match last an hour and 7 minutes and lost viewers and the follwing match lost viewers as well. Then the 3rd hour lost more viewers (20%). The mod above also said to stop arguing so quit while you're at it before you get banned from here.


He said to stop insulting each-other not stop arguing


----------



## Ozell Gray

The Definition of Technician said:


> He said to stop insulting each-other not stop arguing


Still have to be careful.


----------



## Not Lying

Ozell Gray said:


> Still have to be careful.


Yeah.

Anyways,









WWE News: Gauntlet match makes history on Monday Night Raw


Braun Strowman may have won the gauntlet match but it seems that Seth Rollins was the real winner.




www.sportskeeda.com





"Monday Night Raw has seen a number of gauntlet matches over the past 25 years but none anywhere near as long as this week's match. The match ran for around 101 minutes, with 65 minutes of that involving Seth Rollins."

101 min - 1h 41min. Add the begining/entrances that was the first 1h50min/2h.

Not 1h 7 min. This 35min difference was the 2nd hour. 

Then the viewership dropped for 6woman meaningless tag match in the main event. Which brings me back to my point, sometimes matches draw.


----------



## Ozell Gray

The Definition of Technician said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Anyways,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WWE News: Gauntlet match makes history on Monday Night Raw
> 
> 
> Braun Strowman may have won the gauntlet match but it seems that Seth Rollins was the real winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sportskeeda.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Monday Night Raw has seen a number of gauntlet matches over the past 25 years but none anywhere near as long as this week's match. The match ran for around 101 minutes, with 65 minutes of that involving Seth Rollins."
> 
> 101 min - 1h 41min. Add the begining/entrances that was the first 1h50min/2h.
> 
> Not 1h 7 min.
> 
> Then the viewership dropped for 6woman meaningless tag match in the main event. Which brings me back to my point, sometimes matches draw.


Ok thanks so it dropped for hour 2 while the match was still going on. 










10 Highest-Rated WWE Raw Segments Ever


If "This Is Your Life" isn't number one, what is?




whatculture.com


----------



## Not Lying

Ozell Gray said:


> Ok thanks so it dropped for hour 2 while the match was still going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 Highest-Rated WWE Raw Segments Ever
> 
> 
> If "This Is Your Life" isn't number one, what is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatculture.com


Except It didn't. As stated before, it *maintained* the viewership. Do you know what maintained means?

Yeah, post this link again please, all you link shows is that 7 of the top 10 highest segments were MATCHES.

*Steve Austin vs. The Undertaker (28 June 1999) - 9.5*




> From the Observer a couple of years ago: "A match where Steve Austin won the WWF title from The Undertaker in Charlotte drew the largest rating and audience to ever witness a pro wrestling match or for that matter, any pro wrestling segment, ever on U.S. cable television. The match did a 9.5 rating, which was 10.72 million viewers. Perhaps the most impressive is that one out of every six television sets in the U.S. that had cable that was on during that time was watching that match. Because for more than a decade, Vince Russo has made it a talking point to say how the “The Is Your Life: Rock,” segment was the highest rated segment in history (it did an 8.4 quarter), to show how skits outdraw matches, it’s become a talking point how that was the highest rated segment in Raw history. Actually there were a handful of different quarter hours that beat that total, including most of the second hour of the May 10, 1999 show.*"*


Thanks helping me re-inforce my point. 😂


----------



## Ozell Gray

6


The Definition of Technician said:


> Except It didn't. As stated before, it *maintained* the viewership. Do you know what maintained means?
> 
> Yeah, post this link again please, all you link shows is that 7 of the top 10 highest segments were MATCHES.
> 
> *Steve Austin vs. The Undertaker (28 June 1999) - 9.5*



The three hours were:

8 p.m. 3.52 million viewers
9 p.m. 3.51 million viewers
10 p.m. 2.82 million viewers
Thats a drop.


----------



## Not Lying

Ozell Gray said:


> 6
> 
> 
> 
> The three hours were:
> 
> 8 p.m. 3.52 million viewers
> 9 p.m. 3.51 million viewers
> 10 p.m. 2.82 million viewers
> Thats a drop.


*6/10 were matches, and you think you still have a point*? 😂

And it's 7.

*1-Steve Austin vs. The Undertaker (28 June 1999) - 9.5
2-Six-Man Tag-Team Main Event (10 May 1999) - 9.17
3-The Stooges vs. The Mean Street Posse (10 May 1999) - 8.61
4-The Rock & Lita vs. Triple H & Trish Stratus (31 July 2000) - 8.46
5- Chris Benoit & Kurt Angle vs. The Rock & Kane (24 July 2000) - 8.35
6- Shane McMahon vs. The Rock (1 May 2000) - 8.23
7- Kane vs. The Undertaker & Big Show (26 July 1999) - 7.81*


and leaving the fact that you are reaching with 0.01m viewers lost (lmao), too bad for you, there wasn't a quarterly breakdown during this time, and you wouldn't know if it was during the match or in the last quarter of hour 2 that the 0.01m (lmao) drop happened. And it makes more sense to assume it was during that 4th quarter of the 2nd after, after the match was over, why? because it makes sense and i'm not reaching.


----------



## Ozell Gray

The Definition of Technician said:


> *6/10 were matches, and you think you still have a point*? 😂
> 
> and leaving the fact that you are reaching with 0.01m viewers lost (lmao), too bad for you, there wasn't a quarterly breakdown during this time, and you wouldn't know if it was during the match or in the last quarter of hour 2 that the 0.01m (lmao) drop happened. And it makes more sense to assume it was during that 4th quarter of the 2nd after, after the match was over, why? because it makes sense and i'm not reaching.


Too bad I proved that it dropped while the match lasted in the 2nd hour and dropped more in the 3rd hour. 

The three hours were:

8 p.m. 3.52 million viewers
9 p.m. 3.51 million viewers
10 p.m. 2.82 million viewers


----------



## Not Lying

Ozell Gray said:


> Too bad I proved that it dropped while the match lasted in the 2nd hour and dropped more in the 3rd hour.
> 
> The three hours were:
> 
> 8 p.m. 3.52 million viewers
> 9 p.m. 3.51 million viewers
> 10 p.m. 2.82 million viewers





http://imgur.com/XNPXs1E


You didn't prove anything. 

You can't even count. You said 6 matches when it was 7, and somehow you still think you are right when you've been consistently proven wrong.


----------



## Ozell Gray

The Definition of Technician said:


> http://imgur.com/XNPXs1E
> 
> 
> You didn't prove anything.
> 
> You can't even count. You said 6 matches when it was 7, and somehow you still think you are right when you've been consistently proven wrong.


Actually I did prove what i said with linking the umbers and I never said how many matches were it had so you need a reading comprehension class.


----------



## Not Lying

Ozell Gray said:


> Actually I did prove what i said with linking the umbers and I never said how many matches were it had so you need a reading comprehension class.



um



Ozell Gray said:


> *6*



??

What was the point of you linking that article? to prove matches don't draw? and the list has 7 matches on it???


----------



## Ozell Gray

The Definition of Technician said:


> um
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??
> 
> What was the point of you linking that article? to prove matches don't draw? and the list has 7 matches on it???


It was a link to Raw's highest rated quarterly hours which the matches had the highest ratings because of the build from the storylines and promos.


----------



## Not Lying

Ozell Gray said:


> It was a link to Raw's highest rated quarterly hours which the matches had the highest ratings because of the build from the storylines and promos.


No shit. I told you when matches have stakes they draw, But you said matches never draw. Now you're saying they can, which is basically my point.
AJ/Bryan was built as the finale of a tournament to crown a champion.
The Gauntlet match had stakes for the Elimination Chamber.

The 7 matches in the article, minus one match (Mean Street vs Street Stooges), all had stars at the hottest period in time for wrestling. Still, it was a bell to bell match, not a segment or a promo.


----------



## Ozell Gray

The Definition of Technician said:


> No shit. I told you when matches have stakes they draw, But you said matches never draw. Now you're saying they can, which is basically my point.
> AJ/Bryan was built as the finale of a tournament to crown a champion.
> The Gauntlet match had stakes for the Elimination Chamber.
> 
> The 7 matches in the article, minus one match (Mean Street vs Street Stooges), all had stars at the hottest period in time for wrestling. Still, it was a bell to bell match, not a segment or a promo.


No my point was bland matches (matches with nothing to gain) don't draw but matches with storylines and promos draws. Let me give you an example Kofi Kingston vs Brock Lesnar didn't draw, because there was 0 build up to the match they just instead had a match for the title. Contrast that with Hulk Hogan vs Andre The Giant which had a storyline and promos to build to the match hence it drawing a 15.2 rating with 32 million viewers and Steve Austin vs Undertaker drawing 9 million viewers because of the Steve Austin, Mr. McMahon, and Undertaker storyline going into the match. Those are the matches that draw was always my point. When I said matches don't draw I was talking about bland matches like Kofi Kingston vs Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Not Lying

Ozell Gray said:


> No my point was bland matches (matches with nothing to gain) don't draw but matches with storylines and promos draws. Let me give you an example Kofi Kingston vs Brock Lesnar didn't draw, because there was 0 build up to the match they just instead had a match for the title. Contrast that with Hulk Hogan vs Andre The Giant which had a storyline and promos to build to the match hence it drawing a 15.2 rating with 32 million viewers and Steve Austin vs Undertaker drawing 9 million viewers because of the Steve Austin, Mr. McMahon, and Undertaker storyline going into the match. Those are the matches that draw was always my point. When I said matches don't draw I was talking about bland matches like Kofi Kingston vs Brock Lesnar.


I agree with this, but you weren't precise. You said matches NEVER draw. Point blank. You were also attributing zero credit for AJ/Bryan for past week's rating while praising the entire show, when the match took 1/3rd of the show and was heavily promoted. Just because it was a match. Although it was a built match from previous weeks segment and promos, and a tournament to crown a champion, so it had stakes.


----------



## Ozell Gray

The Definition of Technician said:


> I agree with this, but you weren't precise. You said matches NEVER draw. Point blank. You were also attributing zero credit for AJ/Bryan for past week's rating while praising the entire show, when the match took 1/3rd of the show and was heavily promoted. Just because it was a match. Although it was a built match from previous weeks segment and promos, and a tournament to crown a champion, so it had stakes.


When I said matches never draw I was talking bland matches like Kofi Kingston vs Brock Lesnar and thats why i always followed it up with the storylines are draws which the Steve Austin, Mr. McMahon, and Undertaker storyline and the Hulk Hogan vs Andre the giant storyline is why both of those matches drew huge viewership.



Ozell Gray said:


> Older than you obviously neckbeard. Aw I see this is your gimmick complaining about me and getting mad because what I said was the undeniable truth.
> 
> MOST people on THE NET DIDN'T enjoy the show. They didn't enjoy the stories because they want indie nonsense and this is by their own comments.
> 
> No what drew the ratings increase was the emphasis on STPRIEYLINES not a boring match that no one except the iwc cared about. Do you get it now? Matches don't draw ratings and NEVER has and never will. So continue your illogical posts about "oh the iwc enjoyed the dhpw."


This right here is a comment where I was explaining match itself can't draw unless theres a storyline to it.


----------



## Not Lying

Ozell Gray said:


> When I said matches never draw I was talking bland matches like Kofi Kingston vs Brock Lesnar and thats why i always followed it up with the storylines are draws which the Steve Austin, Mr. McMahon, and Undertaker storyline and the Hulk Hogan vs Andre the giant storyline is why both of those matches drew huge viewership.
> 
> 
> 
> This right here is a comment where I was explaining match itself can't draw unless theres a storyline to it.


And yet you refuse to give credit for AJ/Bryan saying nobody cared about the match despite it having build-up and a storyline in place, just because it was a match. A match, which had storyline built-in, which the general consensus on the net and viewers, was a great match. Like, is it so hard to admit how something that takes up more than 1/3rd of a show, is in fact, correlated with the number of viewers people watching?


----------



## Ace

So AJ's celebration and Riddle debut drew, the Fiend and FH did not keep fans around given the drop for the 2nd hr.

Last week AJ-Bryan carried the show as well in terms of ratings and did aratings high since April I believe.


----------



## Ozell Gray

The Definition of Technician said:


> And yet you refuse to give credit for AJ/Bryan saying nobody cared about the match despite it having build-up and a storyline in place, just because it was a match. A match, which had storyline built-in, which the general consensus on the net and viewers, was a great match. Like, is it so hard to admit how something that takes up more than 1/3rd of a show, is in fact, correlated with the number of viewers people watching?


I didn't know it had build prior to the match hence my previous comments but if it had build then I'll give it credit for the viewership numbers for Smackdown.


----------



## Not Lying

Ozell Gray said:


> I didn't know it had build prior to the match hence my previous comments but if it had build then I'll give it credit for the viewership numbers for Smackdown.


Fair enough.


----------



## Ace

The Definition of Technician said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Anyways,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WWE News: Gauntlet match makes history on Monday Night Raw
> 
> 
> Braun Strowman may have won the gauntlet match but it seems that Seth Rollins was the real winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sportskeeda.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Monday Night Raw has seen a number of gauntlet matches over the past 25 years but none anywhere near as long as this week's match. The match ran for around 101 minutes, with 65 minutes of that involving Seth Rollins."
> 
> 101 min - 1h 41min. Add the begining/entrances that was the first 1h50min/2h.
> 
> Not 1h 7 min. This 35min difference was the 2nd hour.
> 
> Then the viewership dropped for 6woman meaningless tag match in the main event. Which brings me back to my point, sometimes matches draw.


AJ vs Bryan drew lol.


----------



## Not Lying

Ace said:


> So AJ's celebration and Riddle debut drew, the Fiend and FH did not keep fans around given the drop for the 2nd hr.
> 
> Last week AJ-Bryan carried the show as well in terms of ratings and did aratings high since April I believe.


There is no doubt now that AJ just isn't cut out for RAW.
Somehow his presentation on SD makes him a draw, while not really on RAW.


----------



## Ace

The Definition of Technician said:


> There is no doubt now that AJ just isn't cut out for RAW.
> Somehow his presentation on SD makes him a draw, while not really on RAW.


On Raw he was booked as midcard fodder and enhancement talent.

Heyman used him like shit and hurt his stock.


----------



## Not Lying

Ace said:


> On Raw he was booked as midcard fodder and enhancement talent.
> 
> Heyman used him like shit and hurt his stock.


Vince didn't handle him well as well before, AJ/Seth while a great match, it didn't have a lot of heat... He turned heel on Ricochet..


----------



## chronoxiong

Where's the ratings for this week's Smackdown?


----------



## kazarn

chronoxiong said:


> Where's the ratings for this week's Smackdown?


Previous page. They did 2.1M first hour, 2M second hour.


----------



## chronoxiong

kazarn said:


> Previous page. They did 2.1M first hour, 2M second hour.


My bad. I didnt see it due to the posts about people showing best rating segments or something


----------



## sideon

SD slowly getting it's audience back, the shows that suffered the least during this pandemic are SD & NXT.


----------



## llj

The Definition of Technician said:


> Vince didn't handle him well as well before, AJ/Seth while a great match, it didn't have a lot of heat... He turned heel on Ricochet..


It's less that and more that there were people above him on the ladder on RAW. Seth is a higher priority to the WWE than AJ, Drew is a higher priority to the WWE than AJ, Brock is a higher priority to the WWE than AJ.

How you do on a brand often depends on who's above you. When AJ was on Smackdown, he was indisputably the top priority, at least until Bryan returned at WM34. 

Braun is arguably less important to them than AJ is, Bryan is about to take a step back soon. Only a returning Roman really threatens AJ on current Smackdown for prominence


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.271M [8th] | 0.500D [1st]
V2 | D2: 2.076M [9th] | 0.500D [1st]

2V | 2D: 2.174M | 0.500D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.195M | - 8.59% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.174M | 2.089M [ + 0.085M | + 4.07% ]
0.500D | 0.500D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.174M | 1.922M [ + 0.252M | + 13.11% ]
0.500D | 0.533D [ - 0.033D | - 6.19% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.174M | 1.921M [ + 0.253M | + 13.17% ]
0.500D | 0.620D [ - 0.120D | - 19.35% ]*


----------



## llj

Guess Vince won't have Undertaker retire yet, lol. The Boneyard replay did way better than everything else


----------



## MoxAsylum

Wow! Undertaker still bringing in those ratings LOL. Hilarious that a replay of a match from Mania outdrew anything else


----------



## Dark Emperor

Taker is one of the GOATs, well deserved.


----------



## Dr. Jones

Case in point why a lot of people keep suggesting to just replay old shows from 97 and they'll get better ratings. Those old characters drew. The new ones may for a minute, but ultimately, people stop caring about them

I signed up for the network to see the Last Ride doc. Now that it's over, I'll be cancelling before the start of next months bill cycle. I would be much more inclined to tune into Raw/SD if they were playing old 97 shows than I would be to watch any of the current crap


----------



## Ace

So the Boneyard match must have done really well.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Dr. Jones said:


> Case in point why a lot of people keep suggesting to just replay old shows from 97 and they'll get better ratings. Those old characters drew. The new ones may for a minute, but ultimately, people stop caring about them
> 
> I signed up for the network to see the Last Ride doc. Now that it's over, I'll be cancelling before the start of next months bill cycle. I would be much more inclined to tune into Raw/SD if they were playing old 97 shows than I would be to watch any of the current crap


It was a mix of Taker stuff plus current stuff. It's technically new contentt.

Just a random episode from 1998-2001 will not draw big. If people really want to watch old stuff, they will get the WWE network and watch in their entirety on demand without sitting through ad breaks.

They put a lot of old stuff on FS1 during the early days of pandemic and the ratings were terrible. The biggest draws was actually the more recent Wrestlemania's


----------



## llj

Dark Emperor said:


> It was a mix of Taker stuff plus current stuff. It's technically new contentt.
> 
> Just a random episode from 1998-2001 will not draw big. If people really want to watch old stuff, they will get the WWE network and watch in their entirety on demand without sitting through ad breaks.
> 
> They put a lot of old stuff on FS1 during the early days of pandemic and the ratings were terrible. The biggest draws was actually the more recent Wrestlemania's


Some of it is the format. Nobody is gonna stick around to watch old 4:3 aspect ratio episodes in fuzzy standard definition other than purists. Once you get to the reruns shown in widescreen and HD you might get more people watching


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 1.797M [10th] | 0.400D [2nd]
V2 | D2: 1.756M [11th] | 0.400D [2nd]

2V | 2D: 1.777M | 0.400D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.041M | - 2.28% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
1.777M | 2.174M [ - 0.397M | - 18.26% ]
0.400D | 0.500D [ - 0.100D | - 20.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
1.777M | 1.735M [ + 0.042M | + 2.42% ]
0.400D | 0.483D [ - 0.083D | - 17.18% ]*










*Y-Y:
1.777M | 1.890M [ - 0.113M | - 5.98% ]
0.400D | 0.560D [ - 0.160D | - 28.57% ]*


----------



## rbl85

I thought Sasha was a superstar ?

Now i really like Sasha a lot, for me she's the third best wrestler in the WWE behind Asuka and Io but once again she's not a superstar (and that's perfectly fine)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

DAMN. That's a big comedown from last week. Pretty much the same number as Raw did this week, 1.77 vs. 1.735.


----------



## rbl85

Showstopper said:


> DAMN. That's a big comedown from last week. Pretty much the same number as Raw did this week, 1.77 vs. 1.735.


Imagine if SDL was a 3 hours show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

LOWEST RATED SD EVER. Let's be careful before we label anyone a draw..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279441474338164736


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Well TBF, it is July 4th weekend so probably a lot of people had plans last night and decided not to watch Smackdown 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Well TBF, it is July 4th weekend so probably *a lot of people had plans last night* and decided not to watch Smackdown


With the Covid situation i'm not so sure about that.


----------



## kazarn

The exact type of rating that main-event deserves.


----------



## InexorableJourney

rbl85 said:


> Imagine if SDL was a 3 hours show.


Indeed, or in reverse, if you just count the first 2 hours of RAW.

RAW gets 1.8065M which trounces Smackdown on FOX's 1.777M.


----------



## p862011

sd has alot of good workers from gulak,bryan,aj,cesaro,riddle,morrison,nakamura,etc. but it lacks star power and there bigger stars not not even in universal title picture(Styles,Bryan,Hardy)


----------



## RainmakerV2

rbl85 said:


> With the Covid situation i'm not so sure about that.



Bro no one gives a shit about that lol. Theyve been shooting fireworks off till 4 am every night in my city the past week and I dont live in some big party town.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Showstopper said:


> LOWEST RATED SD EVER. Let's be careful before we label anyone a draw..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279441474338164736


How is that on her when she wasnt even advertised?

[


rbl85 said:


> I thought Sasha was a superstar ?
> 
> Now i really like Sasha a lot, for me she's the third best wrestler in the WWE behind Asuka and Io but once again she's not a superstar (and that's perfectly fine)


Which is why you're blaming the ratings on a show where she wasnt even advertised and doesnt even have a program on her. Not Aj, Riddle hardy or any of the other numerous people that were advertised but her. And if she isnt a draw, that says more about your beloved AEW than it does about her since she smoked them.


----------



## rbl85

Hephaesteus said:


> Which is why you're blaming the ratings on a show where she wasnt even advertised and doesnt even have a program on her. Not Aj, Riddle hardy or any of the other numerous people that were advertised but her. And if she isnt a draw, that says more about your beloved AEW than it does about her since she smoked them.


She's part of Smackdown, there 99.99% chance that her and Bayley would appear since they've been appearing every week since a while ago.

When you're a superstar people tune in to watch even if they're not sure at 100% that you're going to appear, this is what being a superstar or a draw mean.

I


----------



## Hephaesteus

rbl85 said:


> She's part of Smackdown, there 99.99% chance that her and Bayley would appear since they've been appearing every week since a while ago.
> 
> When you're a superstar people tune in to watch even if they're not sure at 100% that you're going to appear, this is what being a superstar or a draw mean.
> 
> I


Once again, program on Raw not on smackdown, only someone with an agenda would use this as proof of anything. I notice how yall conveniently ignore the so called favs who were advertised.


----------



## RainmakerV2

I think this rating is all to do with the holiday. But since we're doing this..


Matt Riddle was advertised. Its HIS FAULT fuck that guy stop his push.



Thanks.


----------



## The XL 2

1.8 mil in Prime Time on Fox. Jesus Christ.....


----------



## rbl85

Hephaesteus said:


> Once again, program on Raw not on smackdown, only someone with an agenda would use this as proof of anything. I notice how yall conveniently ignore the so called favs who were advertised.


Sasha and Bayley are Smackdown wrestlers yes or no ?


----------



## Hephaesteus

rbl85 said:


> Sasha and Bayley are Smackdown wrestlers yes or no ?


And? Who is Sasha currently working in a program with?


----------



## CMPunkRock316

Down 400,000 from last week and only 0.40 demo. 

Really bad number. I checked out my DVR recording this morning and it was dreadful. That Riddle promo to start was bad fast forward time. Sasha and Bayley thing was dreadful and who thought it was a good idea to have WWE's Karen talk so long on the mic. Wyatt Swamp match is going to be a disaster. New Day was for awhile ago but it is hard to watch this crap. Big E should have turned on Kofi and destroyed him for the WWE title last fall this is just painful. Speaking of hard to watch that final segment with Sheamus and Jeff I had to turn it off it was just unwatchable. AJ/Drew was a solid TV match but little else to mention.


----------



## rbl85

Hephaesteus said:


> And? Who is Sasha currently working in a program with?


Ok and did she draw on RAW ?


----------



## llj

Nobody is a draw. People here play this game with their faves but almost every person on the roster has been in a poorly rated episode at some point, or has been in a poorly rated segment.

The only people who draw are people like Rock or old dudes from the past who make a one time appearance. But, as Edge has shown, once they become a full time character again, or appear for more than 2 consecutive weeks in a row, their drawing ability nosedives.


----------



## Hephaesteus

rbl85 said:


> Ok and did she draw on RAW ?


Now that's a fair criticism, but blaming this smackdown shit on her, aint.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Hephaesteus said:


> How is that on her when she wasnt even advertised?


I'm not talking about her, I'm talking about everyone on the roster. That includes EVERYONE. Besides, isn't she a SD wrestler anyway? Draws draw people to watch them no matter what; ie Austin, Hogan, etc. People who are draws don't draw the lowest show ever on Network TV.


----------



## rbl85

Hephaesteus said:


> Now that's a fair criticism, but blaming this smackdown shit on her, aint.


I never said that smackdown ratings in on her.

I said she isn't a "superstar" or a draw but i can say (and i actually often say it) the same for every other wrestler in the WWE.


----------



## Chrome

With ratings like that, they'll be on FS1 before the year is over....


----------



## chronoxiong

It's all Braun Stroman's fault! Isn't that right? He's the Universal Champion. We all blame Seth Rollins when the ratings for RAW is bad. How are we not blaming that lackluster Champion in Stroman?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Showstopper said:


> LOWEST RATED SD EVER. Let's be careful before we label anyone a draw..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279441474338164736


*Or, let's wait for breakdowns: 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279823458235547660
Y'all couldn't wait to blame Sasha.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Or, let's wait for breakdowns:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279823458235547660
> Y'all couldn't wait to blame Sasha.*


I don't blame her or anyone at all. But lowest rated SD on FOX ever is the lowest rated SD on FOX ever for anyone who was on the show.


----------



## llj

p862011 said:


> sd has alot of good workers from gulak,bryan,aj,cesaro,riddle,morrison,nakamura,etc. but it lacks star power and there bigger stars not not even in universal title picture(Styles,Bryan,Hardy)


Nakamura was huge when he debut on Smackdown. I wonder what happened to that.


----------



## llj

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Or, let's wait for breakdowns:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279823458235547660
> Y'all couldn't wait to blame Sasha.*


That 1.35 million start was unusually bad. I wonder what happened there. Credit Sasha and Bayley for bringing it back to the usual numbers but they had nowhere to go but up from 1.35m.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

llj said:


> That 1.35 million start was unusually bad. I wonder what happened there. Credit Sasha and Bayley for bringing it back to the usual numbers but they had nowhere to go but up from 1.35m.


*They should try advertising Sasha instead of irrelevant mid carders.*


----------



## Ace

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Or, let's wait for breakdowns:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279823458235547660
> Y'all couldn't wait to blame Sasha.*


Again you marks posting your fake info.

The second half of the first hour gained ~420k viewers. That was for AJ-Gulak. The show peaked top of the hour with a ~60k increase from that. Top of the hour usually gains because programs end and people switch around and that's captured. The real story was the really poor opening and AJ-Gulak gaining huge (400k huge). What was the first 30 mins up against? I love AJ but that 400k increase is due to a really poor first 30 min number.

God women's wrestling fans are cancer.



llj said:


> That 1.35 million start was unusually bad. I wonder what happened there. Credit Sasha and Bayley for bringing it back to the usual numbers but they had nowhere to go but up from 1.35m.


Nope, the second 30 min slot of AJ Gulak brought the numbers up to 1.76m.

420k increase from 1st to 2nd slot. Third slot increased 60k and it was down from there.



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *They should try advertising Sasha instead of irrelevant mid carders.*


They advertised Sasha plenty of weeks and the numbers were trash just like that all time low main event last week.


----------



## sideon

It was the 4th of July weekend so of course the numbers were going to suck, unless these are the numbers going forward there's nothing to worry about.


Ace said:


> They advertised Sasha plenty of weeks and the numbers were trash just like that all time low main event last week.


Are you just babbling now? Sasha is a proven ratings draw, so I don't know why you're so upset by it.


----------



## Ace

sideon said:


> It was the 4th of July weekend so of course the numbers were going to suck, unless these are the numbers going forward there's nothing to worry about.
> 
> Are you just babbling now? Sasha is a proven ratings draw, so I don't know why you're so upset by it.


 Drew slightly for NXT for two weeks, no one is a draw on the main roster outside part timers.

She makes zero difference to either Raw or SD if she's on it or not. Let's stop calling people who get the odd 20-40k gain a draw for their segment, a draw is someone who can boost the ratings for a show by hundreds of thousands just on their name i.e. Rock, Cena, Taker etc.

For example, if Rock was announced in the main event of Raw, the third hour wouldn't do an all time low number.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 1.930M [10th] | 0.500D [1st]
V2 | D2: 1.879M [11th] | 0.500D [1st]

2V | 2D: 1.905M | 0.500D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.051M | - 2.64% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
1.905M | 1.777M [ + 0.128M | + 7.20% ]
0.500D | 0.400D [ + 0.100D | + 25.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
1.905M | 1.687M [ + 0.218M | + 12.92% ]
0.500D | 0.493D [ + 0.007D | + 1.42% ]*










*Y-Y:
1.905M | 1.853M [ + 0.052M | + 2.81% ]
0.500D | 0.530D [ - 0.030D | - 5.66% ]*


----------



## llj

sub 2 million is the new norm, but everyone predicted this would happen even before the pandemic. And the longer this pandemic lasts, the lower any chance of bounce back in ratings will ever happen when crowds return.

Fox paid over a billion for these numbers


----------



## DaSlacker

llj said:


> sub 2 million is the new norm, but everyone predicted this would happen even before the pandemic. And the longer this pandemic lasts, the lower any chance of bounce back in ratings will ever happen when crowds return.
> 
> Fox paid over a billion for these numbers


They could have got the whole company for 3.5 billion! Including Smackdown...for ever.

Vince completely played Comcast and Fox Corporation in 2018. He'll probably do it again in 2023 by threatening to jump to Amazon Prime.


----------



## postmoderno

Still higher ratings than the episode deserved. Wonder if less people will watch next week after that abomination.


----------



## Not Lying

llj said:


> Fox paid over a billion for these numbers


Well, you never know how much Fox is still making from this and could still be very profitable. 

But to me, the deal was ridiculous from the get-go, every single associate, director or finance professional who worked on this deal should be fired asap. But As in everything with USA market over the past 2-4 years, you have a lot shit that's *Overvalued, and when you're overvalued you're bound to crash. *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Better ratings than this garbage deserves.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Sasha was advertised and numbers went up by 128,000. It's almost like multiple people in this thread said this would happen a week ago.







*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Sasha was advertised and numbers went up by 128,000. It's almost like multiple people in this thread said this would happen a week ago.
> View attachment 88804
> *


The Boss is carrying the WWE at this point. 

She'd grow stale if she continued to appear on all three brands for much longer (but anyone would) but she's a Legit Star. Very, very few people on this roster, and very, very few women ever have had the Star Aura that Sasha does. She looks and talks and acts the part of a big deal. And being booked well for the first time in years is letting her be a big Star. 

She feels like a bigger deal than Becky did.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> The Boss is carrying the WWE at this point.
> 
> She'd grow stale if she continued to appear on all three brands for much longer (but anyone would) but she's a Legit Star. Very, very few people on this roster, and very, very few women ever have had the Star Aura that Sasha does. She looks and talks and acts the part of a big deal. And being booked well for the first time in years is letting her be a big Star.
> 
> She feels like a bigger deal than Becky did.


*You already know this because you've been here since the Divas Era, but I've always said Sasha has mega star potential and could have easily been in Becky's spot, had her booking been HALF as decent. She doesn't even need year-long reigns and constant main events. Just give her a few successful title defenses and feuds that matter and she'll steal the show every time.*


----------



## Ace

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *You already know this because you've been here since the Divas Era, but I've always said Sasha has mega star potential and could have easily been in Becky's spot, had her booking been HALF as decent. She doesn't even need year-long reigns and constant main events. Just give her a few successful title defenses and feuds that matter and she'll steal the show every time.*





BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Sasha was advertised and numbers went up by 128,000. It's almost like multiple people in this thread said this would happen a week ago.
> View attachment 88804
> *


LMFAO setting them records.

Several of Sasha's main events where she was advertised have set all time record lows against absolutely fucking nothing. If it were against the returning NBA or MNF there's something, but she's doing to the job to shit nobody watches.

Keep living in your delusion.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283132389447917569


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Ace said:


> LMFAO setting them records.
> 
> Several of Sasha's main events where she was advertised have set all time record lows against absolutely fucking nothing. If it were against the returning NBA or MNF there's something, but she's doing to the job to shit nobody watches.
> 
> Keep living in your delusion.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283132389447917569


And that has nothing to do with charisma vacuum clones like Rollins and McIntyre stinking up the joint?

Sasha's segments generally see an increase in ratings. But she can only do so much when the WWE's mens roster is 99% complete and utter untalented garbage.


----------



## llj

Nobody is a draw, we've established that clearly. I do think the first and 2nd hours or RAW gradually reaching parity with hour 3 shows just how weak the program is up and down


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Imagine thinking Sasha was this big draw when she couldn't beat Omega/Hangman Vs. Two Jobber Geeks in 18-49 while having a first time ever dream match against Io Shirai.


----------



## llj

RelivingTheShadow said:


> Imagine thinking Sasha was this big draw when she couldn't beat Omega/Hangman Vs. Two Jobber Geeks in 18-49 while having a first time ever dream match against Io Shirai.


To be fair, NXT has always been more about the over 50 demo lmao


----------



## Ace

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> And that has nothing to do with charisma vacuum clones like Rollins and McIntyre stinking up the joint?
> 
> Sasha's segments generally see an increase in ratings. But she can only do so much when the WWE's mens roster is 99% complete and utter untalented garbage.


Only deluded Sasha fans are the ones going about her being a draw hence the trolling. 

Truth is no one is especially Sasha who does fuck all for ratings. She's been main evented several of the lowest rating Raws of all time. No excuse of competition either.

At least there are other stars who have their wins with shows actually going up time to time with a big match or angle e.g. AJ vs Bryan, Orton-Christian.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 1.919M [10th] | 0.500D [1st]
V2 | D2: 1.867M [11th] | 0.400D [2nd]

2V | 2D: 1.893M | 0.450D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.052M | - 2.71% ]
[ - 0.100D | - 20.00% ]*










*W-W:
1.893M | 1.905M [ - 0.012M | - 0.63% ]
0.450D | 0.500D [ - 0.050D | - 10.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
1.893M | 1.561M [ + 0.332M | + 21.27% ]
0.450D | 0.483D [ - 0.033D | - 6.83% ]*










*Y-Y:
1.893M | 2.122M [ - 0.229M | - 10.79% ]
0.450D | 0.650D [ - 0.200D | - 30.77% ]*


----------



## llj

Smackdown is consistent alright. Consistently under 2 million now


----------



## RainmakerV2

Bruce Prichard the demo-god!


Is that how this works?


----------



## llj

RAW had a higher demo than Smackdown LMAO


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

.80 to .45

They lost 60% of their 18-34 audience since the pandemic started.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Same numbers as last weeks in spite of women not being featured prominently or even advertised and aJ ratings god styles in the main event. Waits for the misogynists to find some way to blame this one on the women


----------



## Ace

Hephaesteus said:


> Same numbers as last weeks in spite of women not being featured prominently or even advertised and aJ ratings god styles in the main event. Waits for the misogynists to find some way to blame this one on the women


No one called AJ #TheDraw even then he has more good numbers than bad behind him.


----------



## DammitChrist

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> And that has nothing to do with charisma vacuum clones like Rollins and McIntyre stinking up the joint?
> 
> Sasha's segments generally see an increase in ratings. But she can only do so much when the WWE's mens roster is 99% complete and utter untalented garbage.


Ah, the classic pathetic blaming of certain wrestlers just because you dislike them (for some laughably weird reason). They aren't stinking up ANY joint tbh considering the fact that Drew McIntyre actually feels like dominant world champion who's done his part well as a top guy so far, and that Seth Rollins is involved in an enjoyable storyline against Rey Mysterio (with their grudge match taking place tomorrow night). Plus, they both possess charisma too. Crowds wouldn't cheer or react to them positively at all if they were "charisma vacuums." People seriously need to learn what that term actually means.

Anyway, I don't get what the fuck you're going on about since ratings will still be low no matter who's on top. There's years of evidence of ratings declining (even BEFORE many of the current top names started getting pushed). The machine itself is to blame for the low ratings; not the spokes on the wheel.

For the record, Becky Lynch STILL feels like a big deal (when she was around) just like Sasha Banks is also capable of being a big deal like her, and most of the roster is filled with solid talents. They aren't untalented. Many of them are just underutilized.


----------



## Not Lying

WWE buried The Fiend for Goldberg/Reigns and now neither of them on SD. Serves them right for having no stars and chose not to build ones.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

DammitChrist said:


> Ah, the classic pathetic blaming of certain wrestlers just because you dislike them (for some laughably weird reason). They aren't stinking up ANY joint tbh considering the fact that Drew McIntyre actually feels like dominant world champion who's done his part well as a top guy so far, and that Seth Rollins is involved in an enjoyable storyline against Rey Mysterio (with their grudge match taking place tomorrow night). Plus, they both possess charisma too. Crowds wouldn't cheer or react to them positively at all if they were "charisma vacuums." People seriously need to learn what that term actually means.
> 
> Anyway, I don't get what the fuck you're going on about since ratings will still be low no matter who's on top. There's years of evidence of ratings declining (even BEFORE many of the current top names started getting pushed). The machine itself is to blame for the low ratings; not the spokes on the wheel.
> 
> For the record, Becky Lynch STILL feels like a big deal (when she was around) just like Sasha Banks is also capable of being a big deal like her, and most of the roster is filled with solid talents. They aren't untalented. Many of them are just underutilized.


I've raised this point so many times before.

But funny how its perfectly acceptable to pin the ratings on Cena, or Jinder, or Sheamus, or Orton, or Reigns, or Charlotte, or whoever else is on top that fits the mold of being disliked/hated by the majority of smarks.

And fact is the WWE haven't tried anyone different in years.They haven't tried a Rusev, or Miz, or Joe, or even Owens in a serious Main Event slot like Rollins and co constantly occupy. They haven't promoted any of those sort of Pro Wrestlers, those guys who could be a Star if booking allowed to the spots on the card where they can actually be a Star. 

Its just a constant stream of dullards who cant talk, cant act, and dont posses any charisma on top of the card and ratings spiral downwards. WWE haven't even tried anything different to see if pushing people with characters and charisma and promo ability would change things. Its just more charisma vacuums with greasy hair and beards. 

I'd be interested to see if you think there's ever been a Pro Wrestler who isn't charismatic seeing as you claim endlessly that boring people like Rollins are these amazingly charismatic people.

But when you put guys like Rollins, Bryan, McIntyre, etc on top who most of us smarks love suddenly the ratings is all to blame on the machine. Dont get me wrong the WWE Machine and the McMahons are massively to blame for the ratings. But putting so many charisma vacuums who could never in a million years even with the perfect booking become a real Star doesn't help. I get that you're a Rollins fan and as such need to uphold the idea the IWC once had that Rollins was the anti-Reigns, the next HBK, a true all round talent with no flaws who excells at every single aspect of Pro Wrestling. But thats not reality, in reality he's an athlete who can do spots and cant do anything else. How you can watch a Seth promo and think he's any good is beyond me, he's emotionless and monotone, hes dull and that goes double for his personality/character or lack thereof.


----------



## llj

Hephaesteus said:


> Same numbers as last weeks in spite of women not being featured prominently or even advertised and aJ ratings god styles in the main event. Waits for the misogynists to find some way to blame this one on the women


It goes to show nobody really matters and the machine rolls on with or without most people.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

The Definition of Technician said:


> WWE buried The Fiend for Goldberg/Reigns and now neither of them on SD. Serves them right for having no stars and chose not to build ones.


This is why I say WWE 2020 has morphed into WCW 1999. Its insanely similar.


----------



## Prosper

1.8 live cable viewership wow. They're nearing RAW numbers and they're on a much larger network.


----------



## DaSlacker

TKO Wrestling said:


> This is why I say WWE 2020 has morphed into WCW 1999. Its insanely similar.


Reigns losing at WM 34 = Starrcade '98
Kofi losing to Brock in seconds = Fingerpoke of Doom
Fiend losing to Goldberg in seconds = Hulkamania push in 1999
Mass releases = WCW in late '99
Corporate MITB, Ninjas and Eye for an Eye = Russo and Ferrara era


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 1.985M [10th] | 0.500D [1st]
V2 | D2: 1.956M [11th] | 0.500D [1st]

2V | 2D: 1.971M | 0.500D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.029M | - 1.46% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
1.971M | 1.893M [ + 0.078M | + 4.12% ]
0.500D | 0.450D [ + 0.050D | + 11.11% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
1.971M | 1.628M [ + 0.343M | + 21.07% ]
0.500D | 0.460D [ + 0.040D | + 8.70% ]*










*Y-Y:
1.971M | 2.162M [ - 0.191M | - 8.83% ]
0.500D | 0.650D [ - 0.150D | - 23.08% ]*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*What a surprise, they opened with Sasha and ratings increased, AGAIN! Highest all month. They also won the 18-34 demo in spite of baseball being back. 









Even with baseball back, SmackDown’s numbers climb on July 24







www.cagesideseats.com




*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RainmakerV2 said:


> Bruce Prichard the demo-god!
> 
> 
> Is that how this works?


LOL. They can't even hit 2 million on Network television.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Went up almost 100k and first in the demo even with the Cubs on ESPN at the same time. Thats a win.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Crazy that the show with the least most traction on this forum is the one with the most viewers. Good for them!


----------



## sideon

prosperwithdeen said:


> 1.8 live cable viewership wow. They're nearing RAW numbers and they're on a much larger network.


Cable is not some rare commodity anymore, this ridiculous notion that ratings should be higher because it's on network tv is just stupid. You do realize that there are cable shows that get double digit million views right?


Showstopper said:


> LOL. They can't even hit 2 million on Network television.


They were constantly over that number when they had a full roster, you internet nerds really don't get how real life works do you? The less talent available = the less numbers you'll get.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

These numbers are awful. Less awful than the past 2 weeks but below 2M on Fox is bad.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Ham and Egger said:


> Crazy that the show with the least most traction on this forum is the one with the most viewers. Good for them!


*Especially with baseball games doing 4 million viewers and last year's number with no pandemic being at 2.1. Definitely a win here.*


----------



## Ace

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Especially with baseball games doing 4 million viewers and last year's number with no pandemic being at 2.1. Definitely a win here.*


The pandemic is having a small impact on numbers. AEW is already back to doing their pre pandemic numbers.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Ace said:


> The pandemic is having a small impact on numbers. AEW is already back to doing their pre pandemic numbers.


*Because the pandemic has ironically made their show better. They deserve the viewer increase because it's a great product. WWE overall has gotten worse. Most of the storylines not involving Sasha are boring and they're missing key talent*.


----------



## endiadj

Amazing how some wrestlers can avoid blame when they are advertised everywhere, appear on every show and the shows get record low ratings, yet they get credit when a show inevitably ticks up a millimeter but still gets record low ratings. Others don't get that benefit of the doubt.


----------



## DammitChrist

endiadj said:


> Amazing how some wrestlers can avoid blame when they are advertised everywhere, appear on every show and the shows get record low ratings, yet they get credit when a show inevitably ticks up a millimeter but still gets record low ratings. Others don't get that benefit of the doubt.


Yep, nobody is a big TV draw, and no individual wrestler is to blame for the low ratings. 

That's pretty much how I've stood since late-2018.


----------



## llj

Went up, but still below 2 million and I just can't imagine Fox pictured these numbers when they picked up Smackdown. The pandemic hurts but I would bet the WWE is the only one affected so negatively by it than anything else. Everything on TV has shown increases, and I would bet the NBA and MLB and NHL will not fall as much as the WWE has either with no crowds.


----------



## Hephaesteus

llj said:


> Went up, but still below 2 million and I just can't imagine Fox pictured these numbers when they picked up Smackdown. The pandemic hurts but I would bet the WWE is the only one affected so negatively by it than anything else. Everything on TV has shown increases, and I would bet the NBA and MLB and NHL will not fall as much as the WWE has either with no crowds.


Those things aren't on tv all the time. Theres a huge missing it factor playing into such things.


----------



## llj

Hephaesteus said:


> Those things aren't on tv all the time. Theres a huge missing it factor playing into such things.


News programs are up, other TV programs also have seen increases. The WWE is really the only program on TV I've seen such a large decline in viewership.


----------



## MoxAsylum

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *What a surprise, they opened with Sasha and ratings increased, AGAIN! Highest all month. They also won the 18-34 demo in spite of baseball being back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even with baseball back, SmackDown’s numbers climb on July 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cagesideseats.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Please shut up already. Sasha is garbage


----------



## rbl85

Apparently the number is not accurate because FOX in detroit (and apparently other places) showed a baseball game and not smackdown, smackdown started only at 11pm 

Real number on tuesday.


----------



## OwenSES

Nothing like a good old fashioned bar fight to draw in viewers.


----------



## llj

rbl85 said:


> Apparently the number is not accurate because FOX in detroit (and apparently other places) showed a baseball game and not smackdown, smackdown started only at 11pm
> 
> Real number on tuesday.


yup, it's likely closer to last week's number.

It'll be fun watching the spins in here as the numbers on Smackdown, NXT and RAW continue to plunge ever drastically over the next 6 months. Hope the blind WWE loyalists are ready for a rough ride.


----------



## DammitChrist

MoxAsylum said:


> Please shut up already. Sasha is garbage


To be fair, Sasha Banks is actually a great female talent.


----------



## Hephaesteus

llj said:


> News programs are up, other TV programs also have seen increases. The WWE is really the only program on TV I've seen such a large decline in viewership.


No shit news programs are going to be higher given the circumstances and other tv programs fit into what i was saying before.


MoxAsylum said:


> Please shut up already. Sasha is garbage


She's still better than any non legend scrub that you like


----------



## llj

Hephaesteus said:


> No shit news programs are going to be higher given the circumstances and other tv programs fit into what i was saying before.
> 
> She's still better than any non legend scrub that you like


I would say AEW has weathered the storm better than the WWE. Their program has seen a dip due to COVID, but not to the extremes WWE has with RAW, NXT and Smackdown.

I think at some point one must simply acknowledge that the WWE is inherently a flawed product, which is why they need so many excuses (no crowds, people missing, not a real sport, etc etc) to explain away its poor numbers the last 4 months.


----------



## Hephaesteus

llj said:


> I would say AEW has weathered the storm better than the WWE. Their program has seen a dip due to COVID, but not to the extremes WWE has with RAW, NXT and Smackdown.
> 
> I think at some point one must simply acknowledge that the WWE is inherently a flawed product, which is why they need so many excuses (no crowds, people missing, not a real sport, etc etc) to explain away its poor numbers the last 4 months.


AEW is yoyoing like a mofo. I'll give it props once it starts posting nos consistently. Of course WWE is flawed and needs to be fixed but it's not in the dire straights that you seem to think it is in just yet.


----------



## llj

Hephaesteus said:


> AEW is yoyoing like a mofo. I'll give it props once it starts posting nos consistently. Of course WWE is flawed and needs to be fixed but it's not in the dire straights that you seem to think it is in just yet.


AEW generally stays around 700k-800k, and has for a few months now. It's been pretty consistent on that front and the demo fluctuates but stays within the top 15 usually. There isn't a continued nosedive like the WWE programs. Raw went from over 2 million, to under 2 million, to hitting 1.5 now. The demo rating is still okay but the declining viewership makes it so that it may not matter as much a year from now. Smackdown has went from mid 2.5 million-ish, 2 million, to consistently under 2 million. NXT has held up better but it's gone from 800k-700k to 600k. 

Smackdown still has weeks where it goes up minutely but its overall average is trending downward. Just 2 months ago people were saying that it was the most consistent 2 million wrestling program. Not anymore. Now it's the most consistent 1.8 million. 2 months from now it may be a consistent 1.6 million, etc,.


----------



## Hephaesteus

llj said:


> AEW generally stays around 700k-800k, and has for a few months now. It's been pretty consistent on that front and the demo fluctuates but stays within the top 15 usually. There isn't a continued nosedive like the WWE programs. Raw went from over 2 million, to under 2 million, to hitting 1.5 now. The demo rating is still okay but the declining viewership makes it so that it may not matter as much a year from now. Smackdown has went from mid 2.5 million-ish, 2 million, to consistently under 2 million. NXT has held up better but it's gone from 800k-700k to 600k.
> 
> Smackdown still has weeks where it goes up minutely but its overall average is trending downward. Just 2 months ago people were saying that it was the most consistent 2 million wrestling program. Not anymore. Now it's the most consistent 1.8 million. 2 months from now it may be a consistent 1.6 million, etc,.


Yet aew that went from 1 mill+ to 800k on a good day despite having that new car spell is on a good track? Completely not a biased pov.


----------



## Kentucky34

Not impressed by these numbers.

Seth on his own pulled 1.7 million viewers on cable for hour 1 of RAW. 

The Smackdown crew can only draw 1.9 million on Network TV.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 1.873M [11th] | 0.500D [1st]
V2 | D2: 1.911M [10th] | 0.500D [1st]

2V | 2D: 1.892M | 0.500D

H2 | H1:
[ + 0.038M | + 2.03% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
1.892M | 1.971M [ - 0.079M | - 4.01% ]
0.500D | 0.500D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
1.892M | 1.617M [ + 0.275M | + 17.01% ]
0.500D | 0.477D [ + 0.023D | + 4.82% ]*










*Y-Y:
1.892M | 1.911M [ - 0.019M | - 0.99% ]
0.500D | 0.570D [ - 0.070D | - 12.28% ]*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

1.8 million. Holy SHIT.

:dead


----------



## Prosper

Pretty much the same rating as last week.


----------



## RainmakerV2

With a heck of a Bucks Celtics game and MLB on at the same time thats not bad at all.


----------



## SPCDRI

There's no "normal" casual fans left, just smarks and message board mutants such as ourselves. I couldn't give a fuck less about watching crowdless, regular season sports.


----------



## llj

prosperwithdeen said:


> Pretty much the same rating as last week.


It's down from a month ago. By August or September they will be at 1.7 every week and WWE Smackdown bootlickers will keep saying "GEE SMACKDOWN IS SOOOO CONSISTENT"


----------



## Zappers

Given the response to the ending of Friday's SD. And the youtube clip of that ending bringing in close to 3 million views. I could see a slight uptick in the ratings for SD this week coming up.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 1.924M [11th] | 0.500D [1st]
V2 | D2: 1.988M [9th] | 0.500D [1st]

2V | 2D: 1.956M | 0.500D

H2 | H1:
[ + 0.064M | + 3.33% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
1.956M | 1.892M [ + 0.064M | + 3.38% ]
0.500D | 0.500D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
1.956M | 1.715M [ + 0.241M | + 14.05% ]
0.500D | 0.513D [ - 0.013D | - 2.53% ]*










*Y-Y:
1.956M | 2.088M [ - 0.132M | - 6.32% ]
0.500D | 0.630D [ - 0.130D | - 20.63% ]*


----------



## llj

What can you really say at this point? Smackdown never goes down big, but never goes up big either. It's just this slow drip decline that isn't noticeable unless you look at the ratings from months back to compare.


----------



## Dizzie

These ratings a probably more of a plus for them considering what has happened with how things have been going for raw of late but smackdown is the best product in wwe at the moment so it makes sense.


----------



## DammitChrist

Dizzie said:


> These ratings a probably more of a plus for them considering what has happened with how things have been going for raw of late *but smackdown is the best product in wwe at the moment so it makes sense.*


NXT exists though


----------



## Kentucky34

NXT is the best WWE programme. RAW has the best performer (Rollins)

Smackdown offers little. That is why they draw less than 2 million on prime time Network TV. It's sad really.


----------



## Dr. Jones

I think Smackdown is benefiting greatly from the fact that more and more people aren't going out on Friday nights due to the pandemic. Normally in these summer months more and more people would be hitting the patio bars and other vacation destinations. Here in Ohio they just passed a mandate where bars/restaurants can't serve alcohol after 10pm. Many people around here are just saying "screw it" and buying booze to chill at home insead of going out at all. 

Smackdown is 2 hours in the middle of Friday night where it ends at 10 and your whole night isn't consumed by it.

Raw on the other hand, is just seen as a 3 hour slog on Monday that monopolizes waaaayyyy too much time on a night when people are usually preparing for the rest of the week. Honestly, who has 3 uninterrupted hours on Monday night to devote to watching wrestling?


----------



## Dizzie

DammitChrist said:


> NXT exists though


Each to their own but smackdown for has more guys I prefer like hardy sheamus, Morrison, Bryan, Cesaro and nakamura, aj styles, riddle.


----------



## DammitChrist

Dizzie said:


> Each to their own but smackdown for has more guys I prefer like hardy sheamus, Morrison, Bryan, Cesaro and nakamura, aj styles, riddle.


Oh, that’s completely understandable!

I really do love watching ALL those guys you mentioned on TV too; especially the likes of Daniel Bryan, AJ Styles, Cesaro, John Morrison, Matt Riddle, and Jeff Hardy. I also enjoy watching Sheamus and Shinsuke Nakamura too 

Despite the underwhelming quality of the shows recently, Smackdown still does have quite a talented roster.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

Raw, AEW, NXT and SD all up this week.


----------



## deadcool

Where do I see the 18-49 demo numbers for RAW and Smackdown?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Ratings up again?







*


----------



## OpenYourFuckingEyes

deadcool said:


> Where do I see the 18-49 demo numbers for RAW and Smackdown?


This week's RAW - UPDATED: SHOWBUZZDAILY’s Top 150 Monday Cable Originals & Network Finals: 8.3.2020 | Showbuzz Daily

SmackDown's final ratings aren't released until the following Monday, but here are this week's preliminary numbers - SHOWBUZZDAILY FRIDAY NETWORK SCORECARD – 8.7.2020 | Showbuzz Daily


----------



## Zappers

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Ratings up again?
> View attachment 89709
> *


Correct on ratings being slightly up, but you got the wrong female wrestler that's bringing in the ratings.


----------



## DammitChrist

Yea, I’m still convinced that nobody on the current roster is a big TV draw.

Admittedly, there are some talents (like Sasha Banks for example) who are able to bring in some buzz on certain nights; but I really don’t think there’s anyone who’s going to bring in a huge spike in viewers because none of them are really big draws.

This isn’t even me taking shots on the current roster nor do I think it’s any of their fault. This really has more to do with the subpar quality of the WWE product nowadays after they’ve spent the last several years mishandling many popular talents and/or their failure for not listening to the fans.


----------



## RainmakerV2

I mean, Corbin was in 3 segments on that show, 2 matches. Since we're posting pics of who drew. Lol.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 1.932M [11th] | 0.500D [1st]
V2 | D2: 2.025M [10th] | 0.500D [1st]

2V | 2D: 1.979M | 0.500D

H2 | H1:
[ + 0.093M | + 4.81% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
1.979M | 1.956M [ + 0.023M | + 1.18% ]
0.500D | 0.500D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
1.979M | 1.722M [ + 0.257M | + 14.92% ]
0.500D | 0.473D [ + 0.027D | + 5.71% ]*










*Y-Y:
1.979M | 2.164M [ - 0.185M | - 8.55% ]
0.500D | 0.670D [ - 0.170D | - 25.37% ]*


----------



## RainmakerV2

Back up over 2 mil.


----------



## ClintDagger

I imagine the curiosity behind Retribution is helping a bit. It will totally backfire when the reveal falls flat.


----------



## OpenYourFuckingEyes

Those year-on-year comparisons still look bad.

Were there any sports on at the same time as SD last night?


----------



## CMPunkRock316

It went up 23K and I am shocked it went up. 23K out of 1.97M is basically a rounding error though. I skimmed through it last night and it was pure trash. Even ppl who in the past I was interested in (i.e. Wyatt, Bliss, Miz ) are a lost cause.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Final number is 1.94 million, Smackdown got an artificial ratings bump because a lot of areas were covering the Storm instead of Smackdown.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Fox will only be disappointed going forward..


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.189M [9th] | 0.600D [1st]
V2 | D2: 2.146M [10th] | 0.600D [1st]

2V | 2D: 2.168M | 0.600D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.043M | - 1.96% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.168M | 1.979M [ + 0.189M | + 9.55% ]
0.600D | 0.500D [ + 0.100D | + 20.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.168M | 1.643M [ + 0.525M | + 31.95% ]
0.600D | 0.483D [ + 0.117D | + 24.22% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.168M | 2.142M [ + 0.026M | + 1.21% ]
0.600D | 0.680D [ - 0.080D | - 11.76% ]*


----------



## Prosper

2.1 mil? Thunderdome gave them a bump I see.


----------



## Dr. Jones

I'm sorry to the hardcore Drew McIntyre marks, but this just proves that he is absolutely not any type of a draw or THAT over with the fans. Smackdown's numbers continue to trend upwards and they have absolutely no one of significant star power on their roster. Raw's numbers continue to hit new lows and the guy has been featured pretty heavily since WM.

I'm not saying Raw numbers should go up dramatically, because no one besides the Rock is capable of that, but they should at least be slightly increasing or at least holding steady


----------



## TKO Wrestling

Dr. Jones said:


> I'm sorry to the hardcore Drew McIntyre marks, but this just proves that he is absolutely not any type of a draw or THAT over with the fans. Smackdown's numbers continue to trend upwards and they have absolutely no one of significant star power on their roster. Raw's numbers continue to hit new lows and the guy has been featured pretty heavily since WM.
> 
> I'm not saying Raw numbers should go up dramatically, because no one besides the Rock is capable of that, but they should at least be slightly increasing or at least holding steady


Perhaps but Raw is still in 30 million less homes. Hard to compare the numbers between the two. 2.2 million in 120 million homes is the equivalent of 1.7 in 90 million homes.


----------



## MoxAsylum

Nice to see they are back in the 2 million range


----------



## CMPunkRock316

Short term bump. I will be shocked if it lasts.

People sleeping and looking bored didn't add anything to me. 

1) AJ losing 2 days before PPV was dumb and to lose by getting hit with a stupid knee brace. Could have been a excellent PPV match but no.

2) Vince looks awful.

3) That Braun/Fiend stuff is so bad I feel bad Alexa is being drug into it. Alexa helping Fiend win, right? 

4) Hornswoggle or Miz as the leader of Retribution? Although I could see them trying to bring back Rowan.


----------



## Pippen94

Great show is back - now need to find way to top this show & next one & one after that...


----------



## Ace

This bump was built on the curiosity of the Thunder Done. Can't see it lasting.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

1.8 is my prediction.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Great rating. Glad to see the effort and investment in Thunderdome paid off in viewership.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

RelivingTheShadow said:


> Final number is 1.94 million, Smackdown got an artificial ratings bump because a lot of areas were covering the Storm instead of Smackdown.


Of course they gotta give it the artificial bump 😂😂

I prefer NXT, Vince McMahon is a washed up out of touch fart, Triple H runs it better!


----------



## llj

2.1 is the number Smackdown used to do on normal shows about 3-4 months ago. Now they market the hell out of this Thunderdome and this is considered a "bump" rating.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

llj said:


> 2.1 is the number Smackdown used to do on normal shows about 3-4 months ago. Now they market the hell out of this Thunderdome and this is considered a "bump" rating.


They had a bear watching it 😂😂


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.210M [5th] | 0.600D [1st]
V2 | D2: 2.151M [6th] | 0.600D [1st]

2V | 2D: 2.181M | 0.600D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.059M | - 2.67% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.181M | 2.168M [ + 0.013M | + 0.60% ]
0.600D | 0.600D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.181M | 2.028M [ + 0.153M | + 7.54% ]
0.600D | 0.667D [ - 0.067D | - 10.04% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.181M | 2.088M [ + 0.093M | + 4.45% ]
0.600D | 0.640D [ - 0.040D | - 6.25% ]*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

So Roman’s big return was even/up a little bit from previous week? That’s gotta be a failure to some degree (it was also post SS/go home for payback and was advertised like crazy on Raw).

Smart idea to align him with Heyman. I do wonder what the quarter hour breakdown looks like.


----------



## SPCDRI

13,000 viewership and neutral on the demo seems pretty lame. 2019's Summerslam bump was 76,000 on cable television. 2018's SummerSlam bump was 248,000 when Roman Reigns defeated Brock Lesnar. 
248,000 is a bump. That's like a 10 percent of the total audience bump. That's almost a quarter of a million people.
13,000 is a fart on the breeze.


----------



## llj

I'm beginning to think the real bump is the Thunderdome. This is the same SD ratings as last week, and RAW went up big this week despite Roman not being a RAW guy. The common denominator is the Thunderdome


----------



## ThirdMan

Of course it's the ThunderDome. The visual presentation now more closely resembles the scale and spectacle of the pre-Covid shows (even exceeding them in some regards), which has drawn some casual viewers back.

If there's a notable bump for Roman specifically, it'll probably be next week, now that they've confirmed a distinct change in direction for his character. Most folks are very on-board with him being paired with Heyman.


----------



## ClintDagger

I guess it’s impossible to say but I think last weeks bump was the TD and this week it stayed steady & didn’t drop because of Roman. And I think the heel reveal will keep it fairly steady next week as well.


----------



## La Parka

The big dowg does it again.


----------



## ThirdMan

@ClintDagger I think you're probably correct on that. Perhaps it would've dropped to just under a 2.1 without Roman, but it stayed closer to a 2.2 because of intrigue around him. Now the Heyman pairing has generated a fair amount of online buzz, so it'll be interesting to see what that first hour of SD does next week. Could be the same, could be a bit higher.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Bad rating considering it's the show after SS and the tease of a Reigns heel turn. The last half-hour of the show was also the lowest rated half-hour of the show. So, no intrigue:

8:00 pm 2.29M

8:30 pm 2.13M

9:00 pm 2.20M

9:30 pm 2.10M


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

We'd really need the quarter hours to see what kind of impact Reigns had. But judging from the hours and I guess half-hour numbers Showstopper posted (didn't even know those were a thing), it seems like Roman had minimal/no impact. Even assuming SS post-show does in the low 2 million range without Reigns, it's still only a 150-200k bump. That's really not good for the top star of the company returning. Next week is also a fallout show from a PPV (albeit not as significant as SS) so I think we'd need to see around 2.4 million (if Reigns wins the belt) for him to have any type of significant effect, like he should. In fact, numbers are so low nowadays that I think a Reigns title run in general needs to build up the audience back to near 3 million weekly for it to actually be a "success". Not that we need to see 2.9 million by end of September, but just show a steady climb back up all the way through end of year. Then road to Rumble/Wrestlemania should help increase from there.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Roman needs to win tonight and open the show Friday so they can put the pedal down on this. Fiend retaining would be hideous.


----------



## TD Stinger

Before the pandemic SD was doing 2.3 to 2.5 million viewership and a .7-.8 in the demo. They seem to be creeping closer to where they once were.

Be interesting to see if they can hold this and how much higher, if any, it goes, when they can get some fans back.


----------



## llj

ClintDagger said:


> I guess it’s impossible to say but I think last weeks bump was the TD and this week it stayed steady & didn’t drop because of Roman. And I think the heel reveal will keep it fairly steady next week as well.


I put it on the TD since RAW also got a huge bump this week and Roman is not on that brand. Now, you could say many viewers don't know this, but all 3 hours of RAW held up pretty well (2.1, 2.0, and 1.9) so even if they later realized Roman was not on RAW, they still stuck around. So the one noticeable change is this was the first RAW at TD, so I observe this as TD being the real draw for the last 2 weeks of shows.


----------



## OpenYourFuckingEyes

This year's rating for the post-SummerSlam show vs the rating for last year's equivalent

*Viewership (8/28/20 Vs 8/13/19):
2H- 2.181M Vs 2.164MM ( + 0.79% / + 0.017M )

Demo (8/28/20 Vs 8/13/19):
2H- 0.600D Vs 0.670D ( - 10.45% / - 0.070D)*


----------



## llj

Will be interesting to see how this show does with Roman as the new champ.

I predict 2.1 million even. Thunderdome draw seems to be wearing off, so possibly 2 million.


----------



## Kentucky34

They should be drawing at least 2.5 million. 

The show has no draws. Bryan could be a decent draw for them but Vince doesn't want to push him. 

RAW has the better draws.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.018M [8th] | 0.500D [2nd]
V2 | D2: 2.113M [7th] | 0.600D [1st]

2V | 2D: 2.066M | 0.550D

H2 | H1:
[ + 0.095M | + 4.71% ]
[ + 0.100D | + 20.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.066M | 2.181M [ - 0.115M | - 5.27% ]
0.550D | 0.600D [ - 0.050D | - 8.33% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.066M | 1.896M [ + 0.170M | + 8.97% ]
0.550D | 0.583D [ - 0.033D | - 5.66% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.066M | 2.130M [ - 0.064M | - 3.00% ]
0.550D | 0.650D [ - 0.100D | - 15.38% ]*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Down from last week even with the fatal fourway to determine a number one contender, Sasha/Bayley breakup, and the Reigns/Heyman explanation for turning. Just goes to show, ratings don't make much sense these days and no one individual is a draw these days. Wild.


----------



## Prosper

They should be going ham with Roman Reigns. Instead they want to play it conservatively because they "don't want to give away too much too soon".


----------



## llj

llj said:


> Will be interesting to see how this show does with Roman as the new champ.
> 
> I predict 2.1 million even. Thunderdome draw seems to be wearing off, so possibly 2 million.


Yuppers, I was right. Thunderdome was the real draw after all. Roman being champ and Sasha and Bayley breaking up didn't do anything.


----------



## Kentucky34

Reigns isn't a draw.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Yeah, Roman’s not a draw. This has been known for years but even with a heel turn and title win, plus aligning with Heyman... even all of that did nothing.

Roman’s a “star” compared to the rest of the current roster, but not in the grand scheme of things. The roster’s just really weak due to years of wasting potential stars.


----------



## Kentucky34

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Yeah, Roman’s not a draw. This has been known for years but even with a heel turn and title win, plus aligning with Heyman... even all of that did nothing.
> 
> Roman’s a “star” compared to the rest of the current roster, but not in the grand scheme of things. The roster’s just really weak due to years of wasting potential stars.


It's the booking. 

The roster is excellent. The best they have ever had.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Kentucky34 said:


> It's the booking.
> 
> The roster is excellent. The best they have ever had.


Yeah that’s what I’m getting at. Booking over the last several years has killed anyone who had even the slightest potential at being a star. 

The talent is there, but the majority of them have been damaged pretty much beyond repair.


----------



## YamchaRocks

All those Mania main events and Roman can't even draw.

Sent him back to Nxt so he can maybe get better. Bring Undisputed Era instead. Have them dominate the brand. Cole Universal champion. That's how you increase ratings. WWE give us what the fans want


----------



## TKO Wrestling

Kentucky34 said:


> It's the booking.
> 
> The roster is excellent. The best they have ever had.


Dude you need to get on the network and watch stuff from before your birth. WWF in 2000 had the greatest roster of all time. This shit today doesn't even have legit main event draws with Cena & Lesnar gone.


----------



## llj

I'm so glad Roman is back so we can finally put to be bed the noise that Roman is so much better a draw than everyone else. Now he's back, AND he's the champ, so no excuses now-- let's see those results.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm just here to report the weekly Sasha spike.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302275987795738630


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Smackdown was pretty good.. Id watch this but not RAW


----------



## OpenYourFuckingEyes

So the Reigns' promo was in the lowest half hour of the show?


----------



## Kentucky34

TKO Wrestling said:


> Dude you need to get on the network and watch stuff from before your birth. WWF in 2000 had the greatest roster of all time. This shit today doesn't even have legit main event draws with Cena & Lesnar gone.


I lived through the 90s and 00s.

The attitude roster is overrated. Today's roster is much better.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

OpenYourFuckingEyes said:


> So the Reigns' promo was the lowest half hour of the show?


He talked a bit too much 😴😴 and it didnt help that Heyman had a sore throat


----------



## ThirdMan

Ratings will be what they will be. It was a strong show last night, and that should be the primary concern of any viewer. The rest is for the bean-counters.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302231572201066501
I have doubts that the company will actually go with Sasha as the FOTC or the Women's division. If they are going this route they need to have Bayley vs Sasha in the main event of WM 37.


----------



## llj

LOL by the time Sasha wins the belt and is officially face, Charlotte will already have one foot back in the door. While she's out, Bayley is the top heel in the women's division and Asuka is the top face. This order was quite clearly established over the summer.

Vince's booking of Sasha since 2016 is still the biggest tell for where she ranks in Vince's mind.

And the top babyface on SD is very clearly Fiend. He sells the most merchandise of any full timer right now, he gets the piped in cheers. He's the babyface who's protected most on SD. Fiend has also main evented a bunch of the last few PPVs. People acting like anyone else is a "top face" over Fiend right now are delusional.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

Kentucky34 said:


> I lived through the 90s and 00s.
> 
> The attitude roster is overrated. Today's roster is much better.


Austin, Goldberg, Rock, & Hogan were all BY THEMSELVES bigger than the entire business today. Kevin Nash, who was the exact equivalent then of current Roman Reigns in terms of draw and star power, was somewhere between 6-10 overall then. Roman is #1 these days with Brock & Cena gone. Huge difference.


----------



## wwehbk01

AEW got few top wrestlers and lot that isn’t but they still put on better show than smackdown and raw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThenWo/WCW

Kentucky34 said:


> I lived through the 90s and 00s.
> 
> The attitude roster is overrated. Today's roster is much better.


----------



## ThenWo/WCW

TKO Wrestling said:


> Austin, Goldberg, Rock, & Hogan were all BY THEMSELVES bigger than the entire business today. Kevin Nash, who was the exact equivalent then of current Roman Reigns in terms of draw and star power, was somewhere between 6-10 overall then. Roman is #1 these days with Brock & Cena gone. Huge difference.



Without Kevin Nash and Scott Hall there is no nwo

In 1998 Kevin Nash was draw for WCW with wolfpac

See here what Mike Graham says about Kevin Nash


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302270648908091395


----------



## Hephaesteus

llj said:


> LOL by the time Sasha wins the belt and is officially face, Charlotte will already have one foot back in the door. While she's out, Bayley is the top heel in the women's division and Asuka is the top face. This order was quite clearly established over the summer.
> 
> Vince's booking of Sasha since 2016 is still the biggest tell for where she ranks in Vince's mind.
> 
> And the top babyface on SD is very clearly Fiend. He sells the most merchandise of any full timer right now, he gets the piped in cheers. He's the babyface who's protected most on SD. Fiend has also main evented a bunch of the last few PPVs. People acting like anyone else is a "top face" over Fiend right now are delusional.


Pretty much, if Sasha ever wants to be the face of any division, she should make sure to not sign a contract with wwe in 4 years, otherwise, she'll continue to put over vince's pets while her fans bitch cuz vince knows they'll watch regardless.

As for the face of smackdown, Id probably argue daniel bryan will likely be the face when he returns. Fiend is a novelty act. If he becomes a face and have alexa as a mascot, that character's shelf life will shorten.


----------



## MoxAsylum

wwehbk01 said:


> AEW got few top wrestlers and lot that isn’t but they still put on better show than smackdown and raw
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please shut up


----------



## DammitChrist

MoxAsylum said:


> Please shut up


That poster isn't really wrong though. That person should speak his mind more tbh.


----------



## OwenSES

The Fiend wins the title and the ratings go up. The Fiend loses the title and the ratings go down.


----------



## ClintDagger

I think Sasha is the only woman in the company that can have a positive effect on ratings. That angle was actually pretty good.

As for Reigns, him being heel is good but they have no one for him to feud with. This would be a great spot of heel Reigns to forever bury face Cena. But that’s not in the cards so who knows.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Both Reigns YouTube clips have 2.3M views -- the same number from the RAW main event. 

He's not a draw, but he does get people interested. Since he came back I'm watching content on the Network and listening to wrestling podcasts. It even seems like a non-Reigns fan is posting more since he came back


----------



## Ozell Gray

*WWE SmackDown Final Viewership Up From Overnight Number For Post-Payback Episode*

Friday's post-Payback live edition of WWE SmackDown, featuring Roman Reigns' return to the show with the WWE Universal Title and Paul Heyman as his manager, drew an average of 2.129 million viewers on FOX, according to Showbuzz Daily.

This final number is up from the overnight viewership that was released on Saturday morning, which was an average of 2.066 million viewers. This number is down from last week's final SmackDown viewership of 2.144 million viewers for the post-SummerSlam and _Payback_ go-home show.










WWE SmackDown Final Viewership For Post-Payback Episode


Friday's post-Payback live edition of WWE SmackDown, featuring Roman Reigns' return to the show with the WWE Universal Title and Paul Heyman as his manager,…




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## Charmqn86

WOR talked about the Women’s Tag Team Rematch and subsequent Sasha/Bayley post match segment doing the best numbers of any show in months, around 2.2-2.3 million. Which does not shocked me at all.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.236M [7th] | 0.600D [1st]
V2 | D2: 2.286M [6th] | 0.600D [1st]

2V | 2D: 2.261M | 0.600D

H2 | H1:
[ + 0.050M | + 2.24% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.261M | 2.066M [ + 0.195M | + 9.44% ]
0.600D | 0.550D [ + 0.050D | + 9.09% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.261M | 1.725M [ + 0.536M | + 31.07% ]
0.600D | 0.477D [ + 0.123D | + 25.79% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.261M | 2.061M [ + 0.200M | + 9.70% ]
0.600D | 0.620D [ - 0.020D | - 3.23% ]*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Really good number actually for time of year. We'll see if it holds up over next several weeks but everyone I saw was saying last week's SD was great and this seems to show most agreed. Jey Uso/Roman and the Bayley turning on Sasha seems to have led to more eyes tuning in than I would have thought.

I haven't really looked yet but what was the consensus on last night's show? Depending on that (and assuming no major competition) I think we'll see anywhere from 2.2-2.4 million next week.


----------



## TD Stinger

Like I’ve said before, they’re getting close to where they were pre pandemic



#BadNewsSanta said:


> Really good number actually for time of year. We'll see if it holds up over next several weeks but everyone I saw was saying last week's SD was great and this seems to show most agreed. Jey Uso/Roman and the Bayley turning on Sasha seems to have led to more eyes tuning in than I would have thought.
> 
> I haven't really looked yet but what was the consensus on last night's show? Depending on that (and assuming no major competition) I think we'll see anywhere from 2.2-2.4 million next week.


A pedestrian show compared to last week. Not a bad show and things were progressed but a lot of stupid things on it as well.


----------



## RainmakerV2

RAW is tumbling while SD is rising.


----------



## llj

Woaw, people seem to really like seeing Sasha get beat up! Ratings always go up after she gets thrashed.


----------



## shadow_spinner

that's what happens when you push who the people want to see - Jey


----------



## Runaway

Imagine if they'd turned Roman heel four years ago.


----------



## Ace

llj said:


> Woaw, people seem to really like seeing Sasha get beat up! Ratings always go up after she gets thrashed.


She wasn't even on the show nor was she expected to be and ratings went up lmfao 😂


----------



## Rex Rasslin

SD actually is the A show now because it is so much smoother and just easier to watch. WWE really needs to get rid of the 3rd hour of RAW which for most of the time has the worst ratings between the 3 hours of the show.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Ratings going really good. AEW is consistently back to pre pandemic. NXT is now consistently over 800k (mainly cus both shows are not competing vs eachother recently). Smackdown is now close to pre pandemic. 

The only one struggling is Raw but 3hrs is a nightmare to watch live with all the ads. Plus apart from Sunday night with NFL, Monday is most competitive TV night. 

Just glad Wrestling viewership is decent again overall.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Dark Emperor said:


> Ratings going really good. AEW is consistently back to pre pandemic. NXT is now consistently over 800k (mainly cus both shows are not competing vs eachother recently). Smackdown is now close to pre pandemic.
> 
> The only one struggling is Raw but 3hrs is a nightmare to watch live with all the ads. Plus apart from Sunday night with NFL, Monday is most competitive TV night.
> 
> Just glad Wrestling viewership is decent again overall.


Not just that but everytime they show Peyton Royce on tv coming out with her fart music everybody flicks the channel, nobody cares to see that shit... its Moronic! 

RAW really needs Becky back


----------



## DammitChrist

Dark Emperor said:


> Ratings going really good. AEW is consistently back to pre pandemic. NXT is now consistently over 800k (mainly cus both shows are not competing vs eachother recently). Smackdown is now close to pre pandemic.
> 
> The only one struggling is Raw but 3hrs is a nightmare to watch live with all the ads. Plus apart from Sunday night with NFL, Monday is most competitive TV night.
> 
> Just glad Wrestling viewership is decent again overall.


Plus, the much-anticipated G1 Climax tournament in NJPW begins this upcoming Friday (which will include returning prominent foreigners that were originally isolated overseas).

If you include that detail too, then I believe that this might be the most positive period for wrestling (in terms of buzz) since the pandemic hit hard in March.


----------



## KingofKings1524

I’ll be honest, Roman pretty much brought me back to watching Smackdown the last few weeks.


----------



## La Parka

Big Dowg is the biggest draw in the world right now.


----------



## MoxAsylum

Maybe this will shut up the people trying to say Roman ain’t a star. He’s the one that has me fully invested in SD right now.


----------



## ThirdMan

SD is always going to draw more than RAW, because it's on a bigger network, and only runs two hours. That said, the move to the ThunderDome coincided with some fresh character turns and stories on SD, which helped to hold, or better, the number of eyeballs drawn back to the show by the new, bigger-scale visual presentation.

RAW may be moving on to some new pairings -- Andrade and Garza appear to FINALLY be done with The Street Profits, Rollins may feud with Murphy, Riott Squad are done with The IIconics, Viking Raiders may be out for a bit, Cedric and Shelton might be in the tag-title picture -- but should've done so immediately after SummerSlam. 

Both shows run too many matches between performers in feuds, but RAW is a worse offender in that regard, partly because of its three-hour format. SD also typically advertises more matches before broadcast. RAW's now gonna be facing Monday Night Football, but at least they had the good sense to advertise four marquee matches ahead of time for this Monday. That trend SHOULD continue.


----------



## DammitChrist

MoxAsylum said:


> Maybe this will shut up the people trying to say Roman ain’t a star. He’s the one that has me fully invested in SD right now.


Dude, nobody is interested in hearing you whine about your favorite not being a star nor does anyone really care about who you’re fully invested in.


----------



## sideon

ThirdMan said:


> *SD is always going to draw more than RAW, because it's on a bigger network*, and only runs two hours. That said, the move to the ThunderDome coincided with some fresh character turns and stories on SD, which helped to hold, or better, the number of eyeballs drawn back to the show by the new, bigger-scale visual presentation.
> 
> RAW may be moving on to some new pairings -- Andrade and Garza appear to FINALLY be done with The Street Profits, Rollins may feud with Murphy, Riott Squad are done with The IIconics, Viking Raiders may be out for a bit, Cedric and Shelton might be in the tag-title picture -- but should've done so immediately after SummerSlam.
> 
> Both shows run too many matches between performers in feuds, but RAW is a worse offender in that regard, partly because of its three-hour format. SD also typically advertises more matches before broadcast. RAW's now gonna be facing Monday Night Football, but at least they had the good sense to advertise four marquee matches ahead of time for this Monday. That trend SHOULD continue.


That argument doesn't hold weight because ratings will show you that plenty of people still have cable. RAW has gotten high 3s and 2s as early as last year, it's the fact that 3hrs dooms any show no matter how stacked the roster is. I feel that at some point USA will green light a return to 2hrs since it's no longer beneficial to have a 3rd hour. Going back to 2hrs would allow them to keep things fresh and not drag, the main reason SD gets better ratings is because the 2hrs just fly by.


----------



## ThirdMan

@sideon The 3 hour thing is undoubtedly a bigger factor, but I still suspect SD would draw more viewers were RAW only two hours, just because FOX is in considerably more homes than the USA Network. But we'll never know for sure unless RAW reverts to a two-hour format, with the two shows remaining on their respective networks.


----------



## Seafort

Runaway said:


> Imagine if they'd turned Roman heel four years ago.


He'd be ready to turn face by this point, and you'd have a more versatile babyface at this point to use.


----------



## llj

MoxAsylum said:


> Maybe this will shut up the people trying to say Roman ain’t a star. He’s the one that has me fully invested in SD right now.


He's not as big a star as COVID tho


----------



## DaSlacker

sideon said:


> That argument doesn't hold weight because ratings will show you that plenty of people still have cable. RAW has gotten high 3s and 2s as early as last year, it's the fact that 3hrs dooms any show no matter how stacked the roster is. I feel that at some point USA will green light a return to 2hrs since it's no longer beneficial to have a 3rd hour. Going back to 2hrs would allow them to keep things fresh and not drag, the main reason SD gets better ratings is because the 2hrs just fly by.


The third hour benefits USA because they have nothing else close to 1.6 million viewers. But it's dragging the Raw brand down AEW/NXT/TNA levels. That sooner or later will benefit nobody. They really need to act on it.

I think SmackDown's ratihg will hold steady going forward. Down to 1.8 million average by summer 2021, but no less.


----------



## ThirdMan

I guess the final number is 2.329 million viewers.









WWE SmackDown Draws Best Final Viewership Since April


Friday's live edition of WWE SmackDown, featuring WWE Universal Champion Roman Reigns and Jey Uso defeating Sheamus and King Baron Corbin in the main event,…




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## Fearless Viper

ThirdMan said:


> I guess the final number is 2.329 million viewers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WWE SmackDown Draws Best Final Viewership Since April
> 
> 
> Friday's live edition of WWE SmackDown, featuring WWE Universal Champion Roman Reigns and Jey Uso defeating Sheamus and King Baron Corbin in the main event,…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## Ace

ThirdMan said:


> I guess the final number is 2.329 million viewers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WWE SmackDown Draws Best Final Viewership Since April
> 
> 
> Friday's live edition of WWE SmackDown, featuring WWE Universal Champion Roman Reigns and Jey Uso defeating Sheamus and King Baron Corbin in the main event,…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wrestlinginc.com


Roman doing great numbers, he's resurrected SD's ratings.


----------



## Kentucky34

Meh, it's on a major network and doesn't go head to head with the NFL. 

They should be outdrawing RAW by much more really.


----------



## sideon

Kentucky34 said:


> Meh, it's on a major network and doesn't go head to head with the NFL.
> 
> They should be outdrawing RAW by much more really.


Oh shut up, why do ya'll act like cable is some rare commodity like it was in the 80s? Millions of people have cable and we've seen the numbers to prove that. Just because SD is on FOX now doesn't mean that it was going to automatically get Attitude Era numbers, btw there's a big difference between 2.3 and 1.6 in case you didn't notice.


----------



## RainmakerV2

RBG dying right before this show aired will probably hurt it.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 1.922M [8th] | 0.500D [1st]
V2 | D2: 1.986M [7th] | 0.500D [1st]

2V | 2D: 1.954M | 0.500D

H2 | H1:
[ + 0.064M | + 3.33% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
1.954M | 2.261M [ - 0.307M | - 13.58% ]
0.500D | 0.600D [ - 0.100D | - 16.67% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
1.954M | 1.689M [ + 0.265M | + 15.69% ]
0.500D | 0.497D [ + 0.003D | + 0.60% ]*










*Y-Y:
1.954M | 2.064M [ - 0.110M | - 5.33% ]
0.500D | 0.630D [ - 0.130D | - 20.63% ]*


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

It's only one week, but the bump thunderdome and Roman might be dead.

Let's not call it dead yet since one week can easily be an aberration, so we'll see if they are back up tomorrow.


----------



## DaSlacker

Going forward, SmackDown will obviously hover around 1.9 - 2.2 million; Raw 1.6 - 1.9 million.


----------



## RiverFenix

RBG coverage likely tanked it a bit.


----------



## TD Stinger

Disappointing as SD had been solid, with their big stories as of late. But, I do expect them to rise back up next week.


----------



## Smark1995

That's a loss of 375k viewers in a week! I've said it before and I'll say it again! Reigns Heel Turn is a complete Dud! Almost a month has passed, and besides the fact that he now has Hayman, Reigns has not changed at all! He didn’t do anything heelish, evil or insidious at all! This is still the same boring Reigns that has been for the last 6 years only now Hayman has been assigned to him!


----------



## sideon

Is anyone surprised by this dropoff? The last 2 weeks were great and the ratings reflected that, but this week the show was a trainwreck in the first hour and was only saved because of the strong second hour. It's also not a surprise that Vince had his hands all over this debacle of an episode, whereas we didn't hear his name at all the last 2 weeks. I know Vince isn't happy with this rating because he thought that since the numbers were going up he could step in and prove his "genius", and instead he brought them down to RAW's level.


Smark1995 said:


> That's a loss of 375k viewers in a week! I've said it before and I'll say it again! Reigns Heel Turn is a complete Dud! Almost a month has passed, and besides the fact that he now has Hayman, Reigns has not changed at all! He didn’t do anything heelish, evil or insidious at all! This is still the same boring Reigns that has been for the last 6 years only now Hayman has been assigned to him!


Shut up man this had nothing to do with Reigns, this was 100% on Vince and Vince only. Did Reigns make the first hour of the show a complete bore? Did Reigns book Lacey vs Nikki? Did Reigns book Cesaro vs Gran Metalik? Step out of your smark bubble for a minute and you'll see that Reigns is currently the biggest thing trending in wrestling.


TD Stinger said:


> Disappointing as SD had been solid, with their big stories as of late. But, I do expect them to rise back up next week.


Last night was not a solid show at all and opening with the Dirtsheet is just asking for people to change the channel.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Smark1995 said:


> That's a loss of 375k viewers in a week! I've said it before and I'll say it again! Reigns Heel Turn is a complete Dud! Almost a month has passed, and besides the fact that he now has Hayman, Reigns has not changed at all! He didn’t do anything heelish, evil or insidious at all! This is still the same boring Reigns that has been for the last 6 years only now Hayman has been assigned to him!


A Supreme Court Justice died literally 30 min before the show started. I know you're not American, but thats a big damn deal here.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Well, here's my guess on what happened.

Fallout from Payback was down from week prior as Roman being the new champ didn't bring viewers in (and yes, Roman isn't a draw - nothing new). However, that particular show ended up being great (from what I've read), and had two "big" things to lead into the week prior. Bayley turning on Sasha, and Jey becoming #1 contender which does create the most interesting storyline potential for Roman at this juncture (even if Jey himself isn't on that level and was kinda just thrown in there). So last week's show ends up doing really well off of the strength of the prior week's.

But last week's (from what I've gathered) was a very average show. Probably turned people back off. Then this week, even the "Somoan Street Fight" and Sasha's return hype didn't really do much of anything (without knowing exact quarter hours anyway).

Other programming may have had an impact too (like the coverage mentioned), but going back below 2 million is very bad. Heck, anything around 2.1 million even would be quite the drop off - but could be justified. I suppose updated numbers could end up being higher. However I wonder what next week's numbers will look like.


----------



## DammitChrist

Smark1995 said:


> That's a loss of 375k viewers in a week! I've said it before and I'll say it again! Reigns Heel Turn is a complete Dud! Almost a month has passed, and besides the fact that he now has Hayman, Reigns has not changed at all! He didn’t do anything heelish, evil or insidious at all! This is still the same boring Reigns that has been for the last 6 years only now Hayman has been assigned to him!


What’s with the overuse of exclamation points here?


----------



## llj

I knew the RBG death would be used as the excuse this week. Honestly, looking at RAW, NXT and AEW's ratings this week, I expected a drop on Smackdown anyway. I think if not for RBG, they would have hit 2 million, but still would be down from last week.


----------



## Kentucky34

Meh, Reigns needs a lot of help from the booking team to stay interesting. He's always struggled to maintain the audience's attention in the long term.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Kentucky34 said:


> Meh, Reigns needs a lot of help from the booking team to stay interesting. He's always struggled to maintain the audience's attention in the long term.


Says the Seth Rollins troll.


----------



## MoxAsylum

Of course that show got bad ratings it absolutely sucked


----------



## CMPunkRock316

I am watching the show now and it is not good. Reigns gets credit when the viewers go up and not Banks/Bayley despite being the highest rated quarter/half hour and when SD drops almost 400,000 in one week it is Ruth Bader Ginsburg's fault (I mean maybe a small percentage of that).


----------



## kingfrass44

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> RBG coverage likely tanked it a bit.


RBG coverage It has no relationship
Stop making excuses


----------



## wwehbk01

Smackdown and raw seems get worse each week I reckon in about 6 months AEW might beat them in ratings 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klitschko

Smark1995 said:


> That's a loss of 375k viewers in a week! I've said it before and I'll say it again! Reigns Heel Turn is a complete Dud! Almost a month has passed, and besides the fact that he now has Hayman, Reigns has not changed at all! He didn’t do anything heelish, evil or insidious at all! This is still the same boring Reigns that has been for the last 6 years only now Hayman has been assigned to him!


I agree, he has only been hitting people in the balls. Stealing pins from his partner that did all the work. Attacking people with a chair post match, showing up at the end of a match to steal the win and the championship, you know the usual things Roman Reigns always did.


----------



## ClintDagger

I do love that some people think that Ginsburg dying had an impact on wwe ratings. That’s awesome.


----------



## RainmakerV2

CMPunkRock316 said:


> I am watching the show now and it is not good. Reigns gets credit when the viewers go up and not Banks/Bayley despite being the highest rated quarter/half hour and when SD drops almost 400,000 in one week it is Ruth Bader Ginsburg's fault (I mean maybe a small percentage of that).


I thought Sasha was some big draw and one of the main points of this show was her return promo. Weird.


----------



## OwenSES

Once they put Bray and Alexa vs Roman and Heyman the ratings will be steady.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.050M [7th] | 0.500D [2nd]
V2 | D2: 2.014M [8th] | 0.600D [1st]

2V | 2D: 2.032M | 0.550D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.036M | - 1.76% ]
[ + 0.100D | + 20.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.032M | 1.954M [ + 0.078M | + 3.99% ]
0.550D | 0.500D [ + 0.050D | + 10.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.032M | 1.668M [ + 0.364M | + 21.82% ]
0.550D | 0.497D [ + 0.053D | + 10.66% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.032M | 2.099M [ - 0.067M | - 3.19% ]
0.550D | 0.670D [ - 0.120D | - 17.91% ]*


----------



## Prosper

Up slightly from last week.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Another pretty bad number.


----------



## wwehbk01

Surprised they even 2 million viewers range it was rubbish only one match worth watching 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Emperor

The key demo is 1 and 2. Smackdown is always really high on that front. I can't see how anyone can see this as bad!

But i know this ain't the AEW section and we look at actual viewership not key demos!


----------



## wwehbk01

The triple threat match was pointless because you see them in ladder match at clash of champions Matt Riddle vs Boron Corbin because face each other not long go an half tag team champions vs 1 of Lucha house party don’t interest me lately smackdown and even raw shows lot rematches 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sideon

Who's bright idea was it to put that terrible Lacey vs Alexa match before the final segment? Even though they got over 2mil again that crap alone will drive away plenty of viewers. They could've easily accomplished what they did with Alexa in a backstage segment. I thought last night was a solid show, but they need to do crescendo booking instead of these peaks and valley types of shows. A few weeks ago when SD got the 2.3 rating that was the show where everything flowed perfectly. They have enough people on hand to where they don't have to have these long boring curtain jerker matches.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

I think it adjusted to a tad over 2M last week. This will probably end up 2.1M IMO.

My old WWE connection told me that Fox wanted 3.2-3.5M viewers no mention of demo. He kind of quit talking to me after AEW massacred NXT in week 1 when he was convinced NXT would trounce them when I suggested that I thought AEW would win and I think I told him AEW would do 1.2M and NXT 900K. He told me NXT would push a Million viewers and AEW might get 500,000 the first week then settle "around Impact numbers".


----------



## ClintDagger

CMPunkRock316 said:


> I think it adjusted to a tad over 2M last week. This will probably end up 2.1M IMO.
> 
> My old WWE connection told me that Fox wanted 3.2-3.5M viewers no mention of demo. He kind of quit talking to me after AEW massacred NXT in week 1 when he was convinced NXT would trounce them when I suggested that I thought AEW would win and I think I told him AEW would do 1.2M and NXT 900K. He told me NXT would push a Million viewers and AEW might get 500,000 the first week then settle "around Impact numbers".


Fox execs basically said they expected it to significantly outperform what SD was doing on USA. Your numbers would be right in that range.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.105M [9th] | 0.600D [5th]
V2 | D2: 1.980M [11th] | 0.500D [6th]

2V | 2D: 2.043M | 0.550D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.125M | - 5.94% ]
[ - 0.100D | - 16.67% ]*










*W-W:
2.043M | 2.032M [ + 0.011M | + 0.54% ]
0.550D | 0.550D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.043M | 1.822M [ + 0.221M | + 12.13% ]
0.550D | 0.547D [ + 0.003D | + 0.55% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.043M | 3.869M [ - 1.826M | - 47.20% ]
0.550D | 1.350D [ - 0.800D | - 59.26% ]*


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Kinda strange that RAW was way up this week and Smackdown was down by a bit even tho I think they have the way hotter angle.

NBA finals were on from 9-10, but AEW and NXT were up against a stronger game on Wednesday. News with the Trump deal may have been a factor tho.

Ideally, for how much FOX is paying Smackdown, you'd want at least a .70 demo, and they'll probably get that when crowds are back, hell, they'll get it next week for the loaded show and the draft.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

Hopefully the Draft is better that the shitfest last year with the dumbass "war rooms".


----------



## Fearless Viper

WWE SmackDown Viewership Up With Clash Of Champions Fallout, SmackDown Loses #1 Spot After 13 Weeks - Wrestling Inc.


----------



## Ozell Gray

Fearless Viper said:


> WWE SmackDown Viewership Up With Clash Of Champions Fallout, SmackDown Loses #1 Spot After 13 Weeks - Wrestling Inc.


This is why no one should bother with overnight numbers since those are misleading. Everyone should only focus on the actual numbers which comes out on Monday. Anyway Smackdown continues to show growth while Raw continues to be stagnant.


----------



## Kentucky34

Ozell Gray said:


> This is why no one should bother with overnight numbers since those are misleading. Everyone should only focus on the actual numbers which comes out on Monday. Anyway Smackdown continues to show growth while Raw continues to be stagnant.


Not really. 

RAW has the better draws in my opinion.


----------



## Klitschko

Solid rating. I'm happy they have not gone below 2.0. Smackdown has been a really good show lately.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.156M [9th] | 0.600D [5th]
V2 | D2: 2.017M [10th] | 0.600D [5th]

2V | 2D: 2.087M | 0.600D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.139M | - 6.45% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.087M | 2.043M [ + 0.044M | + 2.15% ]
0.600D | 0.550D [ + 0.050D | + 9.09% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.087M | 1.686M [ + 0.401M | + 23.78% ]
0.600D | 0.523D [ + 0.077D | + 14.72% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.087M | 2.899M [ - 0.812M | - 28.01% ]
0.600D | 0.950D [ - 0.350D | - 36.84% ]*


----------



## ClintDagger

A 44k bump for the draft has to be disappointing.


----------



## Dr. Jones

ClintDagger said:


> A 44k bump for the draft has to be disappointing.


Yeah, that's not good. Shows that people who haven't been watching regularly weren't interested in jumping back on the viewing with essentially a soft reset of the show


----------



## chronoxiong

NBA Finals Game 5 won the ratings night for Friday. But Smackdown hitting over 2 million viewers is still a win during these pandemic era times.


----------



## Hephaesteus

they frontloaded smackdown, any angle you wanted to see was in the first hour as well as the important draft picks. Honestly, they're lucky there wasnt a bigger drop in the 2nd hour


----------



## Kentucky34

That's a bad number. 

Seth being drafted to Smackdown caused a lot of buzz on social media over the weekend. Hopefully that will help the ratings next week.


----------



## ClintDagger

Hephaesteus said:


> they frontloaded smackdown, any angle you wanted to see was in the first hour as well as the important draft picks. Honestly, they're lucky there wasnt a bigger drop in the 2nd hour


Wasn’t the Women’s match and the Fiend wrestling in H2? That sounds like an attempt at a stacked H2 to me.


----------



## reamstyles

Yup nba finals was there thats why they put big e and sheamus match as tge first match after the announcement of picks


----------



## Ozell Gray

Friday's live edition of WWE SmackDown, featuring Night 1 of the 2020 Draft with "The Fiend" Bray Wyatt defeating Kevin Owens in the main event, drew an average of 2.178 million viewers on FOX, according to Showbuzz Daily.

This final number is up from the overnight viewership that was released on Saturday morning, which was an average of 2.087 million viewers. This number is also up from last week's final SmackDown viewership of 2.155 million viewers for the post-Clash of Champions episode.

Friday's SmackDown drew a 0.6 rating in the key 18-49 demographic, a 0.8 rating in the 25-54 demo, and a 0.4 rating in the 18-34 demographic. Last week's episode drew a 0.6 rating in the 18-49 demo, a 0.7 rating in the 25-54 demo, and a 0.3 rating in the 18-34 demographic.











WWE SmackDown Final Viewership For Draft Night One


Friday's live edition of WWE SmackDown, featuring Night 1 of the 2020 Draft with "The Fiend" Bray Wyatt defeating Kevin Owens in the main event,…




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## ClintDagger

reamstyles said:


> Yup nba finals was there thats why they put big e and sheamus match as tge first match after the announcement of picks


Man nobody watched these NBA Finals. I don’t see that as a factor at all. Not to mention it doesn’t appear that there’s any meaningful crossover between WWE fans and pro sports.


----------



## reamstyles

I watched the nba finals.. as that game 5 was one of the better games on that series unlike game 2 that you would really not watch because of heat lack of stars thatbwere available to play. if we found that underwhelming, how about the current product of smackdown irs much worse that i may prefer to watch a non bearing regular season basketball game..


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 1.978M [9th] | 0.500D [2nd]
V2 | D2: 1.995M [8th] | 0.500D [2nd]

2V | 2D: 1.987M | 0.500D

H2 | H1:
[ + 0.017M | + 0.86% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
1.987M | 2.087M [ - 0.100M | - 4.79% ]
0.500D | 0.600D [ - 0.100D | - 16.67% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
1.987M | 1.855M [ + 0.132M | + 7.12% ]
0.500D | 0.570D [ - 0.070D | - 12.28% ]*










*Y-Y:
1.987M | 2.442M [ - 0.455M | - 18.63% ]
0.500D | 0.750D [ - 0.250D | - 33.33% ]*


----------



## Kentucky34

Steady number.


----------



## rbl85

So next week is on FS1


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Much like AEW, the hyped show with a world title match pulls a poor number. Really this show should have gotten 2.3 million easy, and when you throw on the biggest star in the company defending his title against one of the other biggest stars the company had right now, it should have really probably been closer to 2.5 million.

Really bad number. Seems like only Raw did relatively well this week, and that could be chalked up to the draft more than anything.


----------



## Kentucky34

It's not that bad of a number. 

Still the highest of any other wrestling show and it was up against the MLB playoffs. 

RAW did well on Monday because of the draft and Seth's last appearance on the show. They will struggle on Monday night.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Nah, it’s a bad number. It’d be weak even for what they do normally nowadays (2-2.1 millions). Made even worse with everything they tried putting into this show.

That all said, if it goes up same amount it usually does when final numbers come in (around 100k), it’ll at least be in that range. Still really bad for this episode, but at least it’d be steady.


----------



## llj

Kentucky34 said:


> It's not that bad of a number.
> 
> Still the highest of any other wrestling show and it was up against the MLB playoffs.
> 
> RAW did well on Monday because of the draft and Seth's last appearance on the show. They will struggle on Monday night.


It would be considered a bad number in normal circumstances, but Seth is on SD now so it's not


----------



## Balor fan

Raw beat SD in ratings this week. The gap will be even bigger next week. Thanks to the ratings slayer Rollins moving from Raw to SD


----------



## Kentucky34

Balor fan said:


> Raw beat SD in ratings this week. The gap will be even bigger next week. Thanks to the ratings slayer Rollins moving from Raw to SD


The opposite is true.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Why am I not surprised Balor Fan doesn't know simple math?

1.987>>>>>1.855

And uh, Seth ain't being pushed as anything special for awhile now. He's firmly in the midcard. Ratings ain't on him and haven't been since he's had the title. But again, why would 'Balor Fan' understand simple concepts? Butthurt much?

Must suck when your favorite takes the biggest demotion of the decade and goes back down to NXT while hes the Champion of the lowest drawing show between WWE and AEW. GEEK.


----------



## Balor fan

Showstopper said:


> Why am I not surprised Balor Fan doesn't know simple math?
> 
> 1.987>>>>>1.855
> 
> Must suck when your favorite takes the biggest demotion of the decade and goes back down to NXT.


that's the avg buddy. Raws first hour did more than 2 million. Must suck that all your favourites are ratings killers.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Balor fan said:


> that's the avg buddy. Raws first hour did more than 2 million. Must suck that all your favourites are ratings killers.


Right, the 3 chour average of Raw vs. the two hour average of SD. That's the overall rating of both shows.

Holy crap. Learn how to comprehend numbers.

Here's another: Your boy Finn is the champion of the lowest drawing show. Enjoy that fact.,


----------



## Dr. Jones

If numbers were up it would be attributed to Seth

If numbers were way down it would be because Seth isn't used properly

Numbers are slightly down so therefore it's steady


You're boring


----------



## Balor fan

Showstopper said:


> Right, the 3 chour average of Raw vs. the two hour average of SD. That's the overall rating of both shows.
> 
> Holy crap. Learn how to comprehend numbers.
> 
> Here's another: Your boy Finn is the champion of the lowest drawing show. Enjoy that fact.,


you don't comprehend that raw has 3 hrs and the 3rd hour is what brings the avg down.

At least Finn is champ now. I am not watching old timers like Michaels in 2020.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Balor fan said:


> you don't comprehend that raw has 3 hrs and that's what brings the avg down.
> 
> At least Finn is champ now. I am not watching old timers like Michaels in 2020.


Boo hoo about Raw being 3 hours. It's been 3 hours for 8 years now. Now it's an issue? Bummer. 

Finn is the Champ of the lowest drawing show. He's a loser by your logic. Bummer.


----------



## DammitChrist

Man, I can’t believe that it’s this far in 2020, and we still have some folks (even clowns in some cases) blaming the low ratings on individual talents; or even being bold enough to even attribute ONE wrestler for ratings holding up well for one week.

Jeez, some of you won’t ever learn.


----------



## Balor fan

Showstopper said:


> Boo hoo about Raw being 3 hours. It's been 3 hours for 8 years now. Now it's an issue? Bummer.
> 
> Finn is the Champ of the lowest drawing show. He's a loser by your logic. Bummer.


ok boomer keep telling urself that


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Balor fan said:


> ok boomer keep telling urself that


Good one?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

DammitChrist said:


> Man, I can’t believe that it’s this far in 2020, and we still have some folks (even clowns in some cases) blaming the low ratings on individual talents; or even being bold enough to even attribute ONE wrestler for ratings holding up well for one week.
> 
> Jeez, some of you won’t ever learn.


And ratings SD has been doing for a year now, around 2 million, long before Seth ever got there. Laughable. But that's all that's left on this site.


----------



## Balor fan

Showstopper said:


> Good one?


I don't know what u mean. But damn u got upset so easily because I called Rollins a ratings killer. My original comment was in fact a response to Kentucky34 but u came in all triggered outta nowhere lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Balor fan said:


> I don't know what u mean. But damn u got upset so easily because I called Rollins a ratings killer. My original comment was in fact a response to Kentucky34 but u came in all triggered outta nowhere lol


Troll back and forth with him, I don't care. Still awful logic. Show was built around New Day's farewell, Bryan returning, and Reigns/Braun for the title. No one else even had an advertised match or segment, I don't think. So, troll back and forth with him, that's fine, but logic is logic. And its the same number SD has been doing for ages now, ~ 2 million.


----------



## Balor fan

Showstopper said:


> Troll back and forth with him, I don't care. Still awful logic. Show was built around New Day's farewell, Bryan returning, and Reigns/Braun for the title. No one else even had an advertised match or segment, I don't think. So, troll back and forth with him, that's fine, but logic is logic. And its the same number SD has been doing for ages now, ~ 2 million.


SD lost about 200k viewers from last week. Logic dictates people should have tuned in to see what Rollins was upto. Kentucky34 claims Rollins is the biggest draw in the industry so I don't see how my logic is wrong.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Balor fan said:


> SD lost about 200k viewers from last week. Logic dictates people should have tuned in to see what Rollins was upto. Kentucky34 claims Rollins is the biggest draw in the industry so I don't see how my logic is wrong.


Because he's trolling and you fall for it every time. I'm not a fan of his, but it's kind of hilarious how some people fall for it every single time. The show isn't built around Seth anymore and it must kill you that you can't blame him anymore. Meanwhile, Finn had beg WWE to bring him back down to the minors, where he became Champ, and is the Champ of the lowest rated show in WWE or AEW. Finn the ratings killer.

SD did 3 times the number NXT did, and when the final numbers for SD come in, you can add on another 100K and it did 3x the show Finn is Champ on. What a geek ratings killer that guy is.


----------



## Balor fan

Showstopper said:


> Because he's trolling and you fall for it every time. I'm not a fan of his, but it's kind of hilarious how some people fall for it every single time. The show isn't built around Seth anymore and it must kill you that you can't blame him anymore. Meanwhile, Finn had beg WWE to bring him back down to the minors, where he became Champ, and is the Champ of the lowest rated show in WWE or AEW. Finn the ratings killer.
> 
> SD did 3 times the number NXT did, and when the final numbers for SD come in, you can add on another 100K and it did 3x the show Finn is Champ on. What a geek ratings killer that guy is.


At least Finn didn't scream and cry in a corner when he saw the Fiend like Rollins. Now that's a true geek lol


----------



## Kentucky34

Balor fan said:


> SD lost about 200k viewers from last week. Logic dictates people should have tuned in to see what Rollins was upto. Kentucky34 claims Rollins is the biggest draw in the industry so I don't see how my logic is wrong.


Seth wasn't billed as the focus of the show. Goldberg was.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

And you're a Drew fan, too? The guy who is the lowest rated Champion in Raw history? And you're in here talking shit about ratings when Drew and Balor are drawing all time low ratings????

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

The absolute irony here...


Balor fan said:


> At least Finn didn't scream and cry in a corner when he saw the Fiend like Rollins. Now that's a true geek lol


Yeah, trying to make a new character look strong. What an ass he is! Maybe he should've squashed him in a minute instead. And hilariously enough, no one has cared about Bray as much since.


----------



## Balor fan

Showstopper said:


> And you're a Drew fan, too? The guy who is the lowest rated Champion in Raw history? And you're in here talking shit about ratings when Drew and Balor are drawing all time low ratings????
> 
> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> 
> The absolute irony here...
> 
> Yeah, trying to make a new character look strong. What an ass he is! Maybe he should've squashed him in a minute instead. And hilariously enough, no one has cared about Bray as much since.


Drew was in raws first hour which did more than 2 million and was the highest rated pro wrestling show this week. 

Rollins sucks. Hitman himself has said so.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Balor fan said:


> Drew was in raws first hour which did more than 2 million and was the highest rated pro wrestling show this week.
> 
> Rollins sucks. Hitman himself has said so.


Lowest rated World Champion in WWE history.


----------



## Kentucky34

Balor fan said:


> Drew was in raws first hour which did more than 2 million and was the highest rated pro wrestling show this week.
> 
> Rollins sucks. Hitman himself has said so.


Hart has been very complimentary towards Seth actually.


----------



## The XL 2

Rollins with his Jim Powers-esque drawing power on full display.


----------



## DammitChrist

The XL 2 said:


> Rollins with his Jim Powers-esque drawing power on full display.


You’re absolutely delusional if you’re actually trying to pin the low ratings down on one wrestler, especially on someone like Seth Rollins.


----------



## Kentucky34

The XL 2 said:


> Rollins with his Jim Powers-esque drawing power on full display.


He was booked in the mid card. 

The show was based around Goldberg and Reigns.


----------



## sideon

The final rating might put them at a solid 2.0. I'm not shocked at the low rating since this show didn't feel like a big season premiere, instead it felt like they were tying up loose ends and about 99% of the people drafted to SD didn't even wrestle.


----------



## YamchaRocks

The Seth bump will come, its only his what first or second week on the show. Have patience people.

Braun vs Roman is at fault for the sub-2 million viewers. That's what happens when you push a physique model and a powerlifter who can't wrestle.


----------



## Not Lying

Showstopper said:


> Because he's trolling and you fall for it every time. I'm not a fan of his, but it's kind of hilarious how some people fall for it every single time. The show isn't built around Seth anymore and it must kill you that you can't blame him anymore. Meanwhile, Finn had beg WWE to bring him back down to the minors, where he became Champ, and is the Champ of the lowest rated show in WWE or AEW. Finn the ratings killer.
> 
> SD did 3 times the number NXT did, and when the final numbers for SD come in, you can add on another 100K and it did 3x the show Finn is Champ on. What a geek ratings killer that guy is.


Do you think Seth would be drawing anything more than 900K if he was in NXT?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Definition of Technician said:


> Do you think Seth would be drawing anything more than 900K if he was in NXT?


Well, we know he dtrew more as Champion on the main roster both times.


----------



## Not Lying

Showstopper said:


> Well, we know he dtrew more as Champion on the main roster both times.


Ratings were up 400K on average for the RAW where Balor was universal champion, and his segment (vacating the title) opening the show was the most watched.
Balor's one night draw as champion is better then Rollins in 2019 (So no, not both times) and ratings were continuously declining with Rollins as champion in 2015, it was free-fall after RAW post-WM 31 (we all know he was booked in a shit annoying authority role).
Fact is Balor was given NOTHING on the main roster besides that 1 night, and he's stayed relevant and top star without any support from management.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Definition of Technician said:


> Ratings were up 400K on average for the RAW where Balor was universal champion, and his segment (vacating the title) opening the show was the most watched.
> Balor's one night draw as champion is better then Rollins in 2019 (So no, not both times) and ratings were continuously declining with Rollins as champion in 2015, it was free-fall after RAW post-WM 31 (we all know he was booked in a shit annoying authority role).
> Fact is Balor was given NOTHING on the main roster besides that 1 night, and he's stayed relevant and top star without any support from management.


Seth's run as Champion in 2015 beats the shit out of anything WWE has drawn since, especially on Raw. They were averaging in the mid to high 3 millions when Seth was Champ in 2015. His run last year is also out-drawing what Raw is doing this year..


----------



## Not Lying

Showstopper said:


> Seth's run as Champion in 2015 beats the shit out of anything WWE has drawn since, especially on Raw. They were averaging in the mid to high 3 millions when Seth was Champ in 2015. His run last year is also out-drawing what Raw is doing this year..


Yes, because ratings have been on a downward trajectory for a while. 
2014 smokes everything as well since.
You're just saying Balor is some poor draw because he's on NXT, but literally anyone could go there and NXT will still be WWE's lowest rated show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Definition of Technician said:


> Yes, because ratings have been on a downward trajectory for a while.
> 2014 smokes everything as well since.
> You're just saying Balor is some poor draw because he's on NXT, but literally anyone could go there and NXT will still be WWE's lowest rated show.


I get what you're saying, but if we shit on Raw and SD's ratings, I don't see why NXT or any brand should get a pass.


----------



## ClintDagger

Man that’s a bad number coming off the draft and having a title match.


----------



## Kentucky34

The Definition of Technician said:


> Yes, because ratings have been on a downward trajectory for a while.
> 2014 smokes everything as well since.
> You're just saying Balor is some poor draw because he's on NXT, but literally anyone could go there and NXT will still be WWE's lowest rated show.


No. If they sent Rollins or Bryan to NXT they would be able to beat AEW some weeks. 

Balor just isn't a star.


----------



## Kentucky34

The Definition of Technician said:


> Do you think Seth would be drawing anything more than 900K if he was in NXT?


Yes.


----------



## llj

Here's the thing with the WWE, nothing will ever permanently bump them back up to higher ratings. They will have the odd weeks, maybe a hot angle that bumps ratings up for a week or two, but the overall downward trajectory will always continue unabated. These people here thinking that "Oh, once crowds come back we'll be back to 2.5m again" are smoking the good stuff.

It's clear that Roman's heel turn and the Thunderdome were the main contributors to the post SummerSlam bump, but those things have clearly worn off and now it's back to the regular trajectory now that the novelty of those things are wearing off

Traditional stunts like bringing in AE stars don't bump ratings like they used to. There is no Road to Wrestlemania bump anymore. Draft episodes don't move the needle anymore. This company is a house of cards supporting by these TV contracts which have a limited shelf life, as cable will surely become obsolete in the next 15 years, and having two show on network TV would be a stretch.


----------



## wwehbk01

Kentucky34 said:


> No. If they sent Rollins or Bryan to NXT they would be able to beat AEW some weeks.
> 
> Balor just isn't a star.


I don’t think ratings won’t go up I think AEW will beat them they only beat AEW if they have someone big like John Cena on NXT then ratings might improve but Cena won’t come back to be on NXT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kentucky34

wwehbk01 said:


> I don’t think ratings won’t go up I think AEW will beat them they only beat AEW if they have someone big like John Cena on NXT then ratings might improve but Cena won’t come back to be on NXT
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't underestimate the drawing power of Rollins or Bryan.


----------



## wwehbk01

I think why raw and smackdown got better ratings than other wrestling shows like nxt and aew dynamite because the younger people just watch raw and smackdown 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## llj

wwehbk01 said:


> I think why raw and smackdown got better ratings than other wrestling shows like nxt and aew dynamite because the younger people just watch raw and smackdown
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They get better ratings simple because they have decades more name recognition than NXT and AEW. They are institutions, living off their past fame.


----------



## Kentucky34

RAW and Smackdown also have the bigger stars. 

Smackdown now has the three biggest draws in the industry with Rollins (top draw), Reigns and Bryan. 

AEW only has upper mid card talent like Moxley and Jericho. 

NXT has potential main eventers like Gargano and Cole but its WWE's third brand so you can't expect it draw big numbers.


----------



## wwehbk01

Kentucky34 said:


> RAW and Smackdown also have the bigger stars.
> 
> Smackdown now has the three biggest draws in the industry with Rollins (top draw), Reigns and Bryan.
> 
> AEW only has upper mid card talent like Moxley and Jericho.
> 
> NXT has potential main eventers like Gargano and Cole but its WWE's third brand so you can't expect it draw big numbers.


I would say Jericho is a bigger star than Rollins


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kentucky34

wwehbk01 said:


> I would say Jericho is a bigger star than Rollins
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah.

Seth has been rated in the top 35 draws of all time by Dave Meltzer. 

Seth has achieved this despite not competing in a boom period or having the booking team behind him. 

People will say I am trolling but the evidence suggests that he's one of the best drawing cards of all time. He isn't one of the biggest draws but he was one of the most impressive.


----------



## wwehbk01

And AJ Styles even better than Rollins


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kentucky34

wwehbk01 said:


> And AJ Styles even better than Rollins
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sorry Styles has never really been a draw.


----------



## wwehbk01

You probably find Styles got more fans than Rollins 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fearless Viper

WWE SmackDown Season Two Premiere Final Viewership


Friday's live edition of WWE SmackDown, the season two premiere with a loaded line-up, drew an average of 2.124 million viewers on FOX, according to…




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## Kentucky34

A great final number then.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Still a bad final number considering the hype around the show, but at least it's more steady with what they have been doing. It's not abysmal by normal standards, like the initial number was.


----------



## ThirdMan

I don't even know why they bother reporting the (weekend) overnight numbers when the final number always seems to come in 100-150k higher.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

wwehbk01 said:


> I would say Jericho is a bigger star than Rollins
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Obviously.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Hahaha all that whining last week over what turned out to be a very good final number. Morons.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

So apparently the show was on FS1? Any ideas when the numbers come out for Friday cable? (I assume later today?)

Should be a low number based off what happened last year, so nobody should hold against the show if it’s around AEW levels again. I think as long as they’re not under NXT levels, it’s a decent number. Good if close to/over a million, great if around low-Raw levels, etc.


----------



## OpenYourFuckingEyes

#BadNewsSanta said:


> So apparently the show was on FS1? *Any ideas when the numbers come out for Friday cable? (I assume later today?)*
> 
> Should be a low number based off what happened last year, so nobody should hold against the show if it’s around AEW levels again. I think as long as they’re not under NXT levels, it’s a decent number. Good if close to/over a million, great if around low-Raw levels, etc.


Monday


----------



## sideon

#BadNewsSanta said:


> So apparently the show was on FS1? Any ideas when the numbers come out for Friday cable? (I assume later today?)
> 
> Should be a low number based off what happened last year, so nobody should hold against the show if it’s around AEW levels again. I think as long as they’re not under NXT levels, it’s a decent number. Good if close to/over a million, great if around low-Raw levels, etc.


It's FS1 so the numbers could be worse than NXT, I think the as long as it's not as bad as the ratings for Undisputed then it'll be fine. For reference this is the highest ratings Undisputed has ever gotten.


> Amidst all the calls for Bayless to be fired or suspended, he remained on FS1’s Undisputed and the ratings have been robust in the two shows since. On Friday, the day Bayless addressed the Prescott remarks, Undisputed averaged 175,000 viewers. On Monday, Undisputed averaged 302,000, which is a superb number for the show.
> 
> 
> 
> While Monday didn’t set an FS1 record for Undisputed — the record was set on Black Friday last year with 366,000 viewers — this represented the highest number in recent memory and was about a 20 percent increase versus the first Monday of NFL season in 2019 (252,000 viewers).


----------



## llj

Last year the ratings on FS1 were around 800k-900k

If they do that they should be considered successful. More likely they do around 600k-700k this time around


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*0.881M [46th]
0.250D [15th]*










*W-W:
0.881M | 1.987M [ - 1.106M | - 55.66% ]
0.250D | 0.500D [ - 0.250D | - 50.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
0.881M | 1.777M [ - 0.896M | - 50.42% ]
0.250D | 0.517D [ - 0.267D | - 51.64% ]*










*Y-Y:
0.881M | 0.888M [ - 0.007M | - 0.79% ]
0.250D | 0.270D [ - 0.020D | - 7.41% ]*


----------



## RainmakerV2

llj said:


> Last year the ratings on FS1 were around 800k-900k
> 
> If they do that they should be considered successful. More likely they do around 600k-700k this time around



Lol get fukt


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

I better not hear any excuse for that number. Bad number even with a week of advance in announcement.


----------



## The XL 2

They literally lose more than half of their audience when the show gets moved. No one gives a shit about this product. How many people are actually even watching Smackdown a week? There could be a lot of homes who just leave their TVs on Fox.


----------



## llj

RainmakerV2 said:


> Lol get fukt


WWE fanboys in here really are a sensitive bunch, aren't they?


----------



## RainmakerV2

llj said:


> WWE fanboys in here really are a sensitive bunch, aren't they?



Nope, just funny when guys like you who are in the ratings thread every week talking about how in the shits they are come out hilariously wrong.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> I better not hear any excuse for that number. Bad number even with a week of advance in announcement.



Huh? They did almost the exact same number pre pandemic with Hogan and Flair advertised. The numbers fine.


----------



## llj

RainmakerV2 said:


> Nope, just funny when guys like you who are in the ratings thread every week talking about how in the shits they are come out hilariously wrong.


Uh huh. And when we're right, where are you? Silent, as usual.

You're quick to "gloat" when the odd week a negative prediction is wrong.

I always sense hostility from you whenever anyone talks ANY smack about the WWE.

Best to stay silent like you usually do or you reveal your fanboy colors too loudly.


----------



## RainmakerV2

llj said:


> Uh huh. And when we're right, where are you? Silent, as usual.
> 
> You're quick to "gloat" when the odd week a negative prediction is wrong.
> 
> I always sense hostility from you whenever anyone talks ANY smack about the WWE.
> 
> Best to stay silent like you usually do or you reveal your fanboy colors too loudly.


Nobody would predict 600k unless they were someone like you who is oddly wishing for the biggest company in world to fail. I also hardly ever see you outside the ratings thread where you pop into "lol" if the rating is bad. Kinda weird tbh.


----------



## sideon

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> I better not hear any excuse for that number. Bad number even with a week of advance in announcement.


It's FS1, Nobody watches that network which is why their top shows have BS numbers. 881k is a number that network hasn't seen in forever, so i don't get why you want this rating to be seen as a failure.


The XL 2 said:


> They literally lose more than half of their audience when the show gets moved. No one gives a shit about this product. How many people are actually even watching Smackdown a week? There could be a lot of homes who just leave their TVs on Fox.


You better not be in AEW threads praising their 800k viewers. You honestly just sound like a hater who wants the WWE to fail, instead of just admitting that SD is the only show the majority care about. It's funny how the WWE never gets the competition excuse, yet smarks were so quick to point out how the Wednesday night debacle was hurt by a debate featuring two old men.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

In line with last year, which is good (actually I think it was closer to prior year’s number than other weeks usually are).

So yeah, good number.


----------



## Kentucky34

Impressive number. 

Seth Rollins and Bryan matched what Hogan, Flair and other legends did last year.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

JonnyAceLaryngitis said:


> *0.881M [46th]
> 0.250D [15th]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W-W:
> 0.881M | 1.987M [ - 1.106M | - 55.66% ]
> 0.250D | 0.500D [ - 0.250D | - 50.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SDF | RAW:
> 0.881M | 1.777M [ - 0.896M | - 50.42% ]
> 0.250D | 0.517D [ - 0.267D | - 51.64% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y-Y:
> 0.881M | 0.888M [ - 0.007M | - 0.79% ]
> 0.250D | 0.270D [ - 0.020D | - 7.41% ]*



Viewership was 888,000 last year (I believe) so not as much of a drop considering I believe that it drew almost 3 Million viewers the week before going to FS1 last year. 

FYI AEW Late Night Dynamite did a 0.26 Demo


----------



## Pentagon Senior

Kentucky34 said:


> Impressive number.
> 
> Seth Rollins and Bryan matched what Hogan, Flair and other legends did last year.


Man, you're funny. Over in the AEW section claiming their figures are poor and tumbling. Over here claiming this is a good number for WWE lol. The bias is strong. 

That demo number is scarily bad.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Pentagon Senior said:


> Man, you're funny. Over in the AEW section claiming their figures are poor and tumbling. Over here claiming this is a good number for WWE lol. The bias is strong.
> 
> That demo number is scarily bad.



Just like they were "scarily" bad last year for the FS1 show and everyone was saying how FOX was gonna cancel the contract and yadda yadda. And here we are.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

They did on FS1 what AEW does on TNT. LOL.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.115M [8th] | 0.600D [1st]
V2 | D2: 2.151M [7th] | 0.600D [1st]

2V | 2D: 2.133M | 0.600D

H2 | H1:
[ + 0.036M | + 1.70% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.133M | 0.881M [ + 1.252M | + 142.11% ]
0.600D | 0.250D [ + 0.350D | + 140.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.133M | 1.732M [ + 0.401M | + 23.15% ]
0.600D | 0.507D [ + 0.093D | + 18.34% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.133M | 2.543M [ - 0.410M | - 16.12% ]
0.600D | 0.800D [ - 0.200D | - 25.00% ]*


----------



## RainmakerV2

With the usual adjustment thatll be around 2.3. Not bad. Creepy Roman draws.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Same numbers they’ve been doing since coming to FOX, outside of the first one, of course.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Been steady in the 2.1 million since Roman came back. They’ve seen higher earlier in year and last year after the move to Fox. So it’s not a crazy good number, but the numbers have been steady for last couple of months. Which is certainly better than a constant downward trajectory (although year over year consistently losing 10+% of audience isn’t good).
Final number should be above 2.2 million, which is for a post-PPV show us where it should be about.


----------



## Kentucky34

Great number!

Smackdown has all of the draws. That is why their numbers are remaining steady.


----------



## Kentucky34

RainmakerV2 said:


> With the usual adjustment thatll be around 2.3. Not bad. Creepy Roman draws.


It's a team effort. 

Seth and Bryan deserve a lot of credit. Perhaps more than Reigns to be honest.


----------



## chronoxiong

Aliyah Misterio = ratings. 
Heel Roman = ratings


----------



## KingofKings1524

Kentucky34 said:


> It's a team effort.
> 
> Seth and Bryan deserve a lot of credit. Perhaps more than Reigns to be honest.


Yep. The boring Seth/Mysterio storyline that’s been going on for what seems like 2 years is probably drawing more than one of WWE’s greatest angles in the last few years.


----------



## DammitChrist

KingofKings1524 said:


> Yep. The boring Seth/Mysterio storyline that’s been going on for what seems like 2 years is probably drawing more than one of WWE’s greatest angles in the last few years.


That "boring" storyline you speak of featuring Seth Rollins, Rey Mysterio, and Murphy has consistently held up really well in terms of interest with their segments online. 

How does it feel to be wrong knowing that Rollins isn't "tanking the ratings" at all ever since moving to Smackdown (since some of you folks were sadly assuming that he would earlier this month)?


----------



## KingofKings1524

DammitChrist said:


> That "boring" storyline you speak of featuring Seth Rollins, Rey Mysterio, and Murphy has consistently held up really well in terms of interest with their segments online.
> 
> How does it feel to be wrong knowing that Rollins isn't "tanking the ratings" at all ever since moving to Smackdown (since some of you folks were sadly assuming that he would earlier this month)?


I never said he would “tank” the ratings. I just disagreed with the normal Rollins trolls saying he’d be the sole reason Smackdown ratings went up.

And if people find this unbearably repetitive garbage entertaining, then more power to them.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

the number has been consistently well over 2 on fox, so i guess they will be happy, but it just sort of stays there. it's pretty clear that no one star can make or break the ratings.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*As usual, Sasha had the highest rated segment on the highest rated show in two months. 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322649780921618432

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322577093067075585*


----------



## Kentucky34

Isn't it funny that the viewership goes up immediately after Rollins is drafted to the show.


----------



## MoxAsylum

Kentucky34 said:


> Isn't it funny that the viewership goes up immediately after Rollins is drafted to the show.


Geek Rollins isn't the reason it's up. Roman is


----------



## DammitChrist

MoxAsylum said:


> Geek Rollins isn't the reason it's up. Roman is


Once again, *we're* the actual geeks on here.

None of the individual current talents are to blame for the ratings just like how none of them are big TV draws.


----------



## Kentucky34

MoxAsylum said:


> Geek Rollins isn't the reason it's up. Roman is


Then why is the viewership at a 2 month high?


----------



## Kentucky34

DammitChrist said:


> Once again, *we're* the actual geeks on here.
> 
> None of the individual current talents are to blame for the ratings just like how none of them are big TV draws.


I disagree. 

Wherever Seth goes, the numbers seem to increase or stay stable. No other performer on the roster seems capable of maintaining viewers like Seth does.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Kentucky34 said:


> Isn't it funny that the viewership goes up immediately after Rollins is drafted to the show.


It's not a coincidence. Rollins is a draw.


----------



## Kentucky34

Dark Emperor said:


> It's not a coincidence. Rollins is a draw.


100%


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

JonnyAceLaryngitis said:


> *V1 | D1: 2.115M [8th] | 0.600D [1st]
> V2 | D2: 2.151M [7th] | 0.600D [1st]
> 
> 2V | 2D: 2.133M | 0.600D
> 
> H2 | H1:
> [ + 0.036M | + 1.70% ]
> [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W-W:
> 2.133M | 0.881M [ + 1.252M | + 142.11% ]
> 0.600D | 0.250D [ + 0.350D | + 140.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SDF | RAW:
> 2.133M | 1.732M [ + 0.401M | + 23.15% ]
> 0.600D | 0.507D [ + 0.093D | + 18.34% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y-Y:
> 2.133M | 2.543M [ - 0.410M | - 16.12% ]
> 0.600D | 0.800D [ - 0.200D | - 25.00% ]*












*2.286M [6th]
0.700D [1st]* 










*W-W:
2.286M | 0.881M [ + 1.405M | + 159.48% ]
0.700D | 0.250D [ + 0.450D | + 180.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.286M | 1.732M [ + 0.554M | + 31.99% ]
0.700D | 0.507D [ + 0.193D | + 38.07% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.286M | 2.520M [ - 0.234M | - 9.29% ]
0.700D | 0.800D [ - 0.100D | - 12.50% ]*


----------



## Dark Emperor

Very impress numbers with the update. Seth, Sasha, Roman are bringing in the numbers!


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*SDF October preliminary | official:


10/02/20
2.043M | 2.155M [ + 5.48% ]
0.550D | 0.600D [ + 9.09% ]

10/09/20
2.087M | 2.178M [ + 4.36% ]
0.600D | 0.600D [ +|- 0.00% ]

10/16/20
1.987M | 2.124M [ + 6.90% ]
0.500D | 0.600D [ + 20.00% ]

10/23/20
0.881M [ +|- 0.00% ]
0.250D [ +|- 0.00% ]

10/30/20
2.133M | 2.286M [ + 7.17% ]
0.600D | 0.700D [ + 16.67% ]


SDF October official:


10/02/20
2.155M [8th]
0.600D [2nd]

W-W:
2.155M | 2.110M [ + 0.045M | + 2.13% ]
0.600D | 0.600D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]

SDF | RAW:
2.155M | 1.822M [ + 0.333M | + 18.28% ]
0.600D | 0.547D [ + 0.053D | + 9.69% ]

Y-Y:
2.155M | 3.888M [ - 1.733M | - 44.57% ]
0.600D | 1.400D [ - 0.800D | - 57.14% ]


10/09/20
2.178M [8th]
0.600D [3rd]

W-W:
2.178M | 2.155M [ + 0.023M | + 1.07% ]
0.600D | 0.600D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]

SDF | RAW:
2.178M | 1.686M [ + 0.492M | + 29.18% ]
0.600D | 0.523D [ + 0.077D | + 14.72% ]

Y-Y:
2.178M | 2.877M [ - 0.699M | - 24.30% ]
0.600D | 1.000D [ - 0.400D | - 40.00% ]


10/16/20
2.124M [7th]
0.600D [1st]

W-W:
2.124M | 2.178M [ - 0.054M | - 2.48% ]
0.600D | 0.600D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]

SDF | RAW:
2.124M | 1.855M [ + 0.269M | + 14.50% ]
0.600D | 0.570D [ + 0.030D | + 5.26% ]

Y-Y:
2.124M | 2.418M [ - 0.294M | - 12.16% ]
0.600D | 0.700D [ - 0.100D | - 14.29% ]


10/23/20
0.881M [46th]
0.250D [15th]

W-W:
0.881M | 1.987M [ - 1.106M | - 55.66% ]
0.250D | 0.500D [ - 0.250D | - 50.00% ]

SDF | RAW:
0.881M | 1.777M [ - 0.896M | - 50.42% ]
0.250D | 0.517D [ - 0.267D | - 51.64% ]

Y-Y:
0.881M | 0.888M [ - 0.007M | - 0.79% ]
0.250D | 0.270D [ - 0.020D | - 7.41% ]


10/30/20
2.286M [6th]
0.700D [1st]

W-W:
2.286M | 0.881M [ + 1.405M | + 159.48% ]
0.700D | 0.250D [ + 0.450D | + 180.00% ]

SDF | RAW:
2.286M | 1.732M [ + 0.554M | + 31.99% ]
0.700D | 0.507D [ + 0.193D | + 38.07% ]

Y-Y:
2.286M | 2.520M [ - 0.234M | - 9.29% ]
0.700D | 0.800D [ - 0.100D | - 12.50% ]*


----------



## Kentucky34

They are killing it since Seth was drafted over!


----------



## YamchaRocks

Agreed. Put the belt on Rollins. He's clearly what fans want.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

MoxAsylum said:


> Geek Rollins isn't the reason it's up. Roman is


*I'm laughing at the Rollins fans giving him credit for Sasha and Roman's ratings.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324665139811921920*


----------



## DammitChrist

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I'm laughing at the Rollins fans giving him credit for Sasha and Roman's ratings.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324665139811921920*


He’s a fucking troll, dude. It’s only one guy saying that nonsense, and he’s not even a genuine of Seth Rollins.

Your attack on his fanbase there to justify preserving the narrative of your top favorites doing well (too) is uncalled for.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

DammitChrist said:


> He’s a fucking troll, dude. It’s only one guy saying that nonsense, and he’s not even a genuine of Seth Rollins.
> 
> Your attack on his fanbase there to justify preserving the narrative of your top favorites doing well (too) is uncalled for.


*There is no "narrative," it's fact. Embarass yourself by disputing documented numbers if you want to.*


----------



## DammitChrist

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *There is no "narrative," it's fact. Embarass yourself by disputing documented numbers if you want to.*


I must have used the wrong term there because I was in no way denying the numbers for Roman Reigns and Sasha Banks.

Plus, I'm not embarrassed at all. At least we can (possibly) agree that this one guy is a troll


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

DammitChrist said:


> I must have used the wrong term there because I was in no way denying the numbers for Roman Reigns and Sasha Banks.
> 
> Plus, I'm not embarrassed at all. At least we can (possibly) agree that this one guy is a troll


*Narrative implies I'm making things up to prove something that isn't true, but yeah, he's definitely trolling if he thinks Rollins is the reason for the ratings boost with Reigns being the best heel in the company and Sasha coming off of a huge title win to cap off a fantastic summer run*.


----------



## DammitChrist

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Narrative implies I'm making things up to prove something that isn't true, but yeah, he's definitely trolling if he thinks Rollins is the reason for the ratings boost with Reigns being the best heel in the company and Sasha coming off of a huge title win to cap off a fantastic summer run*.


Yea, that mistake is on me.

I used the wrong term there. I didn't mean to say "narrative."

I was honestly in a bit of a hurry when I was writing that post an hour ago, so that term ended up slipping out


----------



## Ozell Gray

SmackDown is the only show with consistent numbers week to week meanwhile Raw and NXT are floundering.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.312M [7th] | 0.700D [1st]
V2 | D2: 2.106M [10th] | 0.600D [2nd]

2V | 2D: 2.209M | 0.650D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.206M | - 8.91% ]
[ - 0.100D | - 14.29% ]*










*W-W:
2.209M | 2.133M [ + 0.076M | + 3.56% ]
0.650D | 0.600D [ + 0.050D | + 8.33% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.209M | 1.656M [ + 0.553M | + 33.39% ]
0.650D | 0.483D [ + 0.167D | + 34.58% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.209M | 2.618M [ - 0.409M | - 15.62% ]
0.650D | 0.850D [ - 0.200D | - 23.53% ]*


----------



## Kentucky34

Great numbers.

Congratulations to Seth, Bayley and the rest of the Smackdown crew,


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I hope we're not bragging about a Network TV show doing 2 million viewers when we were shitting on a cable tv show doing 3.5 - 3.9 million viewers 5 or so years ago.


----------



## Kentucky34

Showstopper said:


> I hope we're not bragging about a Network TV show doing 2 million viewers when we were shitting on a cable tv show doing 3.5 - 3.9 million viewers 5 or so years ago.


It is still the most popular wrestling show on TV by a long way. 

Yes the ratings would be higher if Rollins, Gargano or Bryan were the faces of the show, but they are doing very well all things considered. Better than RAW and AEW, that's for sure.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Half hours. No one cared about that main-event storyline:



2.4M
2.2M
2.1M
2.0M


----------



## NathanMayberry

Showstopper said:


> Half hours. No one cared about that main-event storyline:
> 
> 
> 
> 2.4M
> 2.2M
> 2.1M
> 2.0M


People were tuning into President Biden's speech


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

NathanMayberry said:


> People were tuning into President Biden's speech


It was a 5 min speech at 10:25 PM.


----------



## Kentucky34

Reigns really isn't a draw.


----------



## sideon

Kentucky34 said:


> It is still the most popular wrestling show on TV by a long way.
> 
> *Yes the ratings would be higher if Rollins, Gargano or *Bryan* were the faces of the show*, but they are doing very well all things considered. Better than RAW and AEW, that's for sure.


   This nerd thinking is exactly what has driven away the casual fanbase.


Showstopper said:


> Half hours. No one cared about that main-event storyline:
> 
> 
> 
> 2.4M
> 2.2M
> 2.1M
> 2.0M


No one cares about a Jey vs KO match.


Kentucky34 said:


> Reigns really isn't a draw.


Reigns wasn't in the main event dumbass.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

sideon said:


> This nerd thinking is exactly what has driven away the casual fanbase.
> 
> No one cares about a Jey vs KO match.
> 
> Reigns wasn't in the main event dumbass.


Part of the storyline.


----------



## DammitChrist

sideon said:


> This nerd thinking *is exactly what has driven away the casual fanbase.*
> 
> No one cares about a Jey vs KO match.


You can't possibly be thinking that those 3 wrestlers are what's "luring away" viewers instead of the owner's schizophrenic booking on the roster and his shows over the past decade.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325130321801617408
*What a surprise, Sasha and Roman spike ratings again. This is me pretending to be shocked 😐.

Edit: While the entire country was intently following the election.*


----------



## chronoxiong

People are tuning into Sasha and the Reigns/Uso storyline. Thats what I'm tuning for sure. The Rollins/Misterio storyline needs to end already. They been feuding for 5 fricken months.


----------



## Dark Emperor

This beats last weeks impressive numbers when final ratings come in. This is even with the election drama.

This tells me Rollins, Sasha & Roman are stars and people are enjoying their storylines. It’s the only wrestling show out of all 4 with ratings trending upwards.


----------



## YamchaRocks

Once again. Whichever show Rollins and Dominick are on, the fans follow.

That should silence the critics. Now switch Reigns with Balor and you got steady 2,5 million viewers.


----------



## Kentucky34

YamchaRocks said:


> Once again. Whichever show Rollins and Dominick are on, the fans follow.
> 
> That should silence the critics. Now switch Reigns with Balor and you got steady 2,5 million viewers.


Balor? No.

A show led by Rollins, Bryan, Gargano and Cole would lift the ratings to 2.5 million. They would just need good script writing.


----------



## YamchaRocks

Kentucky34 said:


> Balor? No.
> 
> A show led by Rollins, Bryan, Gargano and Cole would lift the ratings to 2.5 million. They would just need good script writing.


No, Finn is a fantastic candidate for FoTC. Charismatic, great talker, great workrate, great look. Don't hate him just because he beat Seth at SummerSlam.

There's a reason he was trusted to lead NXT in ratings war vs AEW. They knew Reigns would not be up to the task.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Very good number. However I do wonder if people tuning in for Biden speech at 8 (because I think it was originally going to happen around then) so even if a ton of people tuned into Fox at 8pm and stuck around a few minutes to see what was going on, it definitely could have a fairly big positive impact on that number. The second hour is more in line with what the show normally does, and based off the half-hour results that appears to be the case.

Still even with that in mind and assuming that first half hour would have been at 2.2 million, it still was a pretty good number and again more importantly, steady (though they still lost about 10% of their viewers throughout night and about 20% if the 2.4 million were people actually tuning in for SD - but if I'm correct it's still better % wise than what Raw lost over the hours).


----------



## DanTheMan077

I find it funny that there are so many basement dwellers on this forum that like to talk shit about Owens but the numbers don't lie. When KO was on top in 2015 and 2016, he drew higher ratings, by alot and he was also responsible for one of the most famous moments of the 2010's. When Kevin Owens beat John Cena, that moment was up there with the pipebomb promo and drew big mainstream attention. Something the current main event losers have never been able to do. Over on RAW, Drew McIntyre and Randy Orton are causing the lowest RAW ratings in history. Two gassed up hasbeens that have no business being on top. While Smackdown does have higher ratings than RAW, they're still not close to the ratings KO was drawing and Roman Reigns is just another steroid hack that sucks in the ring and on the mic. RR, DM, and RO all belong in 2005 with losers like Gene Snitsky and Tyson Tomko. I am so fucking sick of Kevin Owens not getting what is entitled to. He got buried again by a fucking midget Jey Uso. Kevin Owens should be on RAW right now as WWE Champion. He's what they need to turn that show around. Fuck this company and fuck anyone that doesn't see KO has the star that he is.


----------



## Kentucky34

I hear you. KO deserved better.

As did Bryan.

As did Rollins. 

As did Ricochet. 

As did Gargano. 

WWE have the talent they just don't have the right script writers.


----------



## sideon

one of the worst troll threads ever, you geeks are why wrestling is struggling.


----------



## DanTheMan077

sideon said:


> one of the worst troll threads ever, you geeks are why wrestling is struggling.


No actually, this is very real and every fucking word I say is telling it exactly like it is. YOU'RE the troll bud.


----------



## Kentucky34

sideon said:


> one of the worst troll threads ever, you geeks are why wrestling is struggling.


Grow up.


----------



## Qudhufo

Idiotic thread by an indy mark lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

He's the star of catering that's for sure. Maybe if he dropped 30 pounds and put on some muscle he'd be better. Top guys aren't supposed to look like one of the fat fucks in the crowd. If new fans tune in and see a guy like Owens at the top, they'll think "This is a wrestler?" He's a solid midcard guy but doesn't belong in the main event.


----------



## Brad Boyd

You are just the absolute worst fanboy of all time, let alone the worst KO fanboy.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Brad Boyd said:


> You are just the absolute worst fanboy of all time, let alone the worst KO fanboy.


I want to believe this dude is a troll but then again, he's an internet wrestling fan so you can never really tell.


----------



## MoxAsylum

YamchaRocks said:


> Once again. Whichever show Rollins and Dominick are on, the fans follow.
> 
> That should silence the critics. Now switch Reigns with Balor and you got steady 2,5 million viewers.


Balor is a geek so stop it. Reigns is a star and he's one of the only reasons I even bother watching


----------



## Outlaw91

Kentucky34 said:


> I hear you. KO deserved better.
> 
> As did Bryan.
> 
> As did Rollins.
> 
> As did Ricochet.
> 
> As did Gargano.
> 
> WWE have the talent they just don't have the right script writers.


Bryan had his runs, he was treated good. 
Rollins was pushed way too hard for a bland guy, someone there must love him too much. Going over Lesnar was a very poor decision. 
Ricochet is just a bland gymnast who should be used as a jobber until he learns some in ring psychology. 
Gargano should be thankful for not going to the main roster to run after the 24/7 title like the other jobbers.


----------



## Schwartzxz

I wish trolls would be banned. threads like this should not exist.


----------



## La Parka

No one was watching WWE in 2015-2016 because of Kevin Owens. 

He was briefly a world champion around the time that people were invested in Banks / Charlotte and whatever Brock Lesnar, Goldberg, Roman Reigns and Undertaker were doing at that time. 

His biggest title defence? this is the PPV poster:


----------



## DammitChrist

Man, some of you folks are fucking obsessed with giving credit or assigning the blame to the individual wrestlers for the unimpressive ratings.


----------



## Cheetara86

The numbers aren’t shocking at all. Sasha/Bayley have been pulling in big numbers, especially Sasha, for a while. And this Roman story is going over like gangbusters with the audience.

They also continue to love that Telenovela with Rollins/Mysterio/Murphy. And honestly, I think once Seth goes on baby leave, that’s when they’ll move on...hopefully.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

If you truly believe KO drew bigger numbers as you are implying then prove it.


----------



## DJ Punk

La Parka said:


> No one was watching WWE in 2015-2016 because of Kevin Owens.


The only reason I didn't quit watching in 2016 was because of the Kevin Owens/Jericho friendship angle. There was nothing else good about that year.


----------



## Prosper

Can you STFU OP? How about that?


----------



## Outlaw91

DJ Punk said:


> The only reason I didn't quit watching in 2016 was because of the Kevin Owens/Jericho friendship angle. There was nothing else good about that year.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

JonnyAceLaryngitis said:


> *V1 | D1: 2.312M [7th] | 0.700D [1st]
> V2 | D2: 2.106M [10th] | 0.600D [2nd]
> 
> 2V | 2D: 2.209M | 0.650D
> 
> H2 | H1:
> [ - 0.206M | - 8.91% ]
> [ - 0.100D | - 14.29% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W-W:
> 2.209M | 2.133M [ + 0.076M | + 3.56% ]
> 0.650D | 0.600D [ + 0.050D | + 8.33% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SDF | RAW:
> 2.209M | 1.656M [ + 0.553M | + 33.39% ]
> 0.650D | 0.483D [ + 0.167D | + 34.58% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y-Y:
> 2.209M | 2.618M [ - 0.409M | - 15.62% ]
> 0.650D | 0.850D [ - 0.200D | - 23.53% ]*












*2.315M [7th]
0.700D [1st]*










*W-W:
2.315M | 2.286M [ + 0.029M | + 1.27% ]
0.700D | 0.700D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.315M | 1.656M [ + 0.659M | + 39.79% ]
0.700D | 0.483D [ + 0.217D | + 44.93% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.315M | 2.610M [ - 0.295M | - 11.30% ]
0.700D | 0.900D [ - 0.200D | - 22.22% ]*


----------



## DJ Punk

Outlaw91 said:


> View attachment 93375


He dethroned Ambrose too early into his world title run and Ellsworth made their world title feud a total joke with his heavy involvement. So nah. I didn't really give a fuck about Styles outside of his matches.


----------



## Brad Boyd

DJ Punk said:


> He dethroned Ambrose too early into his world title run and Ellsworth made their world title feud a total joke with his heavy involvement. So nah. I didn't really give a fuck about Styles outside of his matches.


AJ styles was a very bleh babyface imo. Him and Samoa Joe had a decently written feud on paper, but AJ couldn't act or play the part very well for someone who carries himself quite confidently on the mic as of late.


----------



## Outlaw91

DJ Punk said:


> He dethroned Ambrose too early into his world title run and Ellsworth made their world title feud a total joke with his heavy involvement. So nah. I didn't really give a fuck about Styles outside of his matches.


I definitely won't ever forget AJ Styles debuting like a star, beating John Cena clean and becoming world champion.... în his first year in WWE at 39 years old. It was one of the few times when I felt that there is justice in this world.


----------



## DJ Punk

Outlaw91 said:


> I definitely won't ever forget AJ Styles debuting like a star, beating John Cena clean and becoming world champion.... în his first year in WWE at 39 years old. It was one of the few times when I felt that there is justice in this world.


I did like the Styles vs Cena feud and their matches were great, but overall it's not what kept me invested in 2016 personally.


----------



## Soul Rex

I wonder, is there people really delusional enough to believe there is a big amount of people willing to tune in a WWE show just to see Kevin Owens?

I am serious, you know what status you need to have to at least draw an small amount of people today? Goldberg could barely boost in 300-400k viewers with pure nostalgia, though he used to draw 8 million viewers.

Kevin Owens can't draw nothing, he was and never will be that relevant, no matter how much you like him, people don't know who he is, has never made that kind of impact.


----------



## Outlaw91

Soul Rex said:


> I am serious, you know what status you need to have to at least draw an small amount of people today? Goldberg could barely boost in 300-400k viewers with pure nostalgia, though he used to draw 8 million viewers.


Yet some members here tried to explain that Orton was/is a bigger draw for WWE than Sting was for WCW.


----------



## deadcool

La Parka said:


> No one was watching WWE in 2015-2016 because of Kevin Owens.
> 
> He was briefly a world champion around the time that people were invested in Banks / Charlotte and whatever Brock Lesnar, Goldberg, *Roman Reigns* and Undertaker were doing at that time.
> 
> His biggest title defence? this is the PPV poster:
> 
> View attachment 93371


That part is not true. Nobody cared what Reigns was doing at that time.

Owens/Jericho storyline was easily the best thing to watch in the WWE in that period. I do believe that the angle drew but I think the credit goes more to Jericho than Owens. Like in typical WWE fashion, they ruined it by having Owens lose to Goldberg in a squash. The right thing to do would have been for Jericho to win the RR and face Owens for the title at WM.

Owens is a great performer in his own right, he's good on the mic, good in the ring and most importantly of all, is over. Vince has the blinders on and suffers from the worst case of tunnel vision that I've ever seen in anyone. He can't see past Rollins and Reigns (2 very overrated performers who are not over). An intelligent booker would have made an Owens-Miz program a long time ago. Owens is a great guy to book/build and make money with provided that the promoter actually wants to do it.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Damn, solid numbers. Thank You Seth. Hope the ratings doesn't suffer too much when he goes on paternity leave.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi

Indy marks are not cool facts 
Indy marks don’t get girls facts 
Indy marks are weird facts


----------



## Stylebender

Nobody on the fulltime roster has an impact on ratings. Those are the consequenses of Vinces vision of having the brand be the draw and 50/50 booking to produce medioker maineventers. Cena was the last megastar and the last difference maker.Ratings sink by the year. Has nothing to do with Owens. Sheamus drew bigger ratings as wwe champion in 2009.


----------



## RBrooks

Man, I support Kevin Owens. But I'm embarrassed at each thread you've created. If it's not trolling, than should try see a psychiatrist at this point. 

Probably a trolling, though.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325940263999721481*


----------



## La Parka

The boss and the big dowg carrying the wrestling business on their back


----------



## YamchaRocks

Yeah, Rollins is doing work.


----------



## B0D2017

DanTheMan077 said:


> He got buried again by a fucking midget Jey Uso.


----------



## NathanMayberry

Showstopper said:


> It was a 5 min speech at 10:25 PM.


Yeah but CNN and others were saying he was imminent and could come on at anytime from like 9 PM.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

NathanMayberry said:


> Yeah but CNN and others were saying he was imminent and could come on at anytime from like 9 PM.


So?


----------



## Krin

steroid monkeys > a fat, loud mouthed social justice warrior who tries to pretend he's like Steve Austin


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Boy and I thought I was a big time mark with Undertaker for 30 years but even I wouldn't be making ridiculous threads like this.


----------



## MoltenSquid

We are all entitled to our opinions and in over 10 years of watching WWE, to me Kevin Owens represented one of the most stale and boring championship reigns..only guys like Mahal managed to do worst...If it wasn't for Jericho carrying him, it would have been a complete disaster


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Highest rated show since Wrestlemania, during election week. Sasha haters can shut up now.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325999215764361217*


----------



## Heath V

sideon said:


> one of the worst troll threads ever, you geeks are why wrestling is struggling.


This right here.


----------



## Cheetara86

Meltzer also said that Sasha vs Bayley did the highest numbers in the pandemic era so far with their match getting 2.5 million viewers, then a 18% drop after their segment was over.


----------



## NathanMayberry

Showstopper said:


> So?


It explains the drop in viewers. Smackdown usually remains stable throughout the two hours.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

NathanMayberry said:


> It explains the drop in viewers. Smackdown usually remains stable throughout the two hours.


He came on 30 mins after the show ended.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Cheetara86 said:


> Meltzer also said that Sasha vs Bayley did the highest numbers in the pandemic era so far with their match getting 2.5 million viewers, then a 18% drop after their segment was over.


*I stand corrected. Highest rating since March.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326845818901389318*


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Can this company finally push Sasha as the face of the company?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Boy Wonder said:


> Can this company finally push Sasha as the face of the company?


*It looks like they are. Her Mandalorian debut got rave reviews at 5 am. I keep waking up to better news every day:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327222805608374272*


----------



## justin waynes

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *It looks like they are. Her Mandalorian debut got rave reviews at 5 am. I keep waking up to better news every day:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327222805608374272*


She doesnt have the star power Becky had ,she is just close but not fotc material


----------



## weirdintrusion

Becky wishes she got over 2.5 million views during a presidential election during wwe lowest years without Ronda chile


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

justin waynes said:


> She doesnt have the star power Becky had ,she is just close but not fotc material


*Last time I checked, Becky wasn't a part of an all time great franchise that's been trending worldwide since 3:00 a.m. You clearly don't know what star power is.







*


----------



## justin waynes

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Last time I checked, Becky wasn't a part of an all time great franchise that's been trending worldwide since 3:00 a.m. You clearly don't know what star power is.
> View attachment 93596
> *





BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Last time I checked, Becky wasn't a part of an all time great franchise that's been trending worldwide since 3:00 a.m. You clea
> rly don't know what star power is.
> View attachment 93596
> *


Enough already ,Becky was wwe top merchandise seller at a point and according to Brian Alvarez she was the highest rating mover in 2019,I.e her segment on raw


----------



## DammitChrist

Alright, let’s downplay either woman here since both of them are top-quality talent.

If I was a promoter, I’d definitely push the likes of Sasha Banks and Becky Lynch as my top faces in the division (with Asuka being a 3rd top face too). 

Those names are among the most charismatic/popular women that they have in the company, so it really doesn’t surprise me seeing them succeed


----------



## justin waynes

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Last time I checked, Becky wasn't a part of an all time great franchise that's been trending worldwide since 3:00 a.m. You clearly don't know what star power is.
> View attachment 93596
> *


Sasha has never been the highest merchant mover in wwe but Becky did ,Alvarez said Becky segment in 2019 had the highest ratings on raw ,she is the first woman to top ESPN ranking and to appear on ESPN magazine ,her appearance on the billion dollar show so a huge rise in ratings too


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

justin waynes said:


> Sasha has never been the highest merchant mover in wwe


*Wrong. Sasha lead women in merch sales for 4 years and continues to have the most. *


----------



## kamaro011

Sasha and Becky is equal atleast in my opinion and have no problem if either women become face of WWE Women division.


----------



## justin waynes

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Wrong. Sasha lead women in merch sales for 4 years and continues to have the most. *


Sasha was never the top merch seller anytime but Becky was ,she even beat roman to it ,Becky in 2019out sold Sasha in all those 4ears u are talking of combined and moved the ratings too


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.111M [11th] | 0.600D [2nd]
V2 | D2: 2.172M [10th] | 0.600D [2nd]

2V | 2D: 2.142M | 0.600D

H2 | H1:
[ + 0.061M | + 2.89% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.142M | 2.209M [ - 0.067M | - 3.03% ]
0.600D | 0.650D [ - 0.050D | - 7.69% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.142M | 1.690M [ + 0.452M | + 26.75% ]
0.600D | 0.533D [ + 0.067D | + 12.57% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.142M | 2.350M [ - 0.208M | - 8.85% ]
0.600D | 0.700D [ - 0.100D | - 14.29% ]*


----------



## justin waynes

Wow another day another drop,only a matter of time after we are done with the reymysterio ,aalya Murphy and Seth stuff are done ,we will see SD struggling for 1.8 million viewers ,the worst part is Seth is living,roman stuff will soon get old and stale as usually.Carmella is boring no matter what,give k.o and black a chance


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Good number, especially 2nd hour which increases over 1st. This looks like the best preliminary number we’ve gotten. I guess Drew’s push has made him a draw... in some respect (at least in that his presence on another show leads to a small bump).


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Good number, especially 2nd hour which increases over 1st. This looks like the best preliminary number we’ve gotten. I guess Drew’s push has made him a draw... in some respect (at least in that his presence on another show leads to a small bump).


*You're joking right? He's been CHAMPION on RAW all year and they've had their worst ratings ever. No one tuned in to see Drew.*


----------



## justin waynes

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *You're joking right? He's been CHAMPION on RAW all year and they've had their worst ratings ever. No one tuned in to see Drew.*


Not even Austin on 3:16 day could move the ratings on raw by a long margin ,3 hours is too long to invest in. Drew is a draw just by a little margin tbh


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *You're joking right? He's been CHAMPION on RAW all year and they've had their worst ratings ever. No one tuned in to see Drew.*


This initial number, and the fact 2nd hour increased after people knew he was on says he has some semblance of drawing power right now.

I don’t think he’s any type of actual real draw (no one is), but he apparently had some positive impact on this week’s show. Could be just because he’s a Raw guy “invading”Smackdown, but it would be idiotic to deny he had some impact.

That is unless of course the final number doesn’t actually increase for once. We’re just going off early numbers right now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> This initial number, and the fact 2nd hour increased after people knew he was on says he has some semblance of drawing power right now.
> 
> I don’t think he’s any type of actual real draw (no one is), but he apparently had some positive impact on this week’s show. Could be just because he’s a Raw guy “invading”Smackdown, but it would be idiotic to deny he had some impact.
> 
> That is unless of course the final number doesn’t actually increase for once. We’re just going off early numbers right now.


*Or, the more logical explanation for anyone who's been following the ratings and SmackDown in general, is everyone wanted to see if Roman would get involved.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Or, the more logical explanation for anyone who's been following the ratings and SmackDown in general, is everyone wanted to see if Roman would get involved.*


Drew’s the different factor this week. Roman isn’t. Use your head.


----------



## justin waynes

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Or, the more logical explanation for anyone who's been following the ratings and SmackDown in general, is everyone wanted to see if Roman would get involved.*


Roman is old news already ,people tune in to see AALYAH and Murphy shit,even Sasha draws viewers than roman


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Drew’s the different factor this week. Roman isn’t. Use your head.


*Yet he spent eight months drawing historically low ratings while SmackDown has only gotten more popular since Roman (and Sasha) got into the title picture. Use your head.* *This wasn't a heel line. It's the fucking truth. 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327418874892070914*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Yet he spent eight months drawing historically low ratings while SmackDown has only gotten more popular since Roman (and Sasha) got into the title picture. Use your head.* *This wasn't a heel line. It's the fucking truth.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327418874892070914*


LOL.

Numbers are down year over year and in line with 2 years ago when they weren’t even on Fox. Reigns (and Sasha lol) have had as much impact as Drew had this week for the show.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> LOL.
> 
> Numbers are down year over year and in line with 2 years ago when they weren’t even on Fox. Reigns (and Sasha lol) have had as much impact as Drew had this week for the show.


*Sasha LITERALLY just had the highest rated segment since March last week and you posted this nonsense. It's really sad the desperate lengths you will go to push this anti-Roman bullshit. Doesn't it get old after six years?*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Sasha LITERALLY just had the highest rated segment since March last week and you posted this nonsense. It's really sad the desperate lengths you will go with this anti-roman bullshit. Doesn't it get old after six years?*


You mean last week on Fox when Biden had “won” the presidential election and was going to speak -which I remember was advertised as early as 8pm?
Who knows? Maybe Sasha/Bailey did keep 2.4 million watching. Or maybe 3 million people tuned in at 8 and then tuned out in droves until they were back down to 2.1 million when people realized it was just wrestling on for that time. I don’t know, and I won’t be the judge of that. Feel free though to use whatever you can.
Sorry buddy, but you need to not let your pro Reigns/Sasha agenda get in the way of the fact that as draws, they’ve had minimal impact (if any real at all considered YoY numbers). Like Drew did this week.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> You mean last week on Fox when Biden had “won” the presidential election and was going to speak -which I remember was advertised as early as 8pm?
> Who knows? Maybe Sasha/Bailey did keep 2.4 million watching. Or maybe 3 million people tuned in at 8 and then tuned out in droves until they were back down to 2.1 million when people realized it was just wrestling on for that time. I don’t know, and I won’t be the judge of that. Feel free though to use whatever you can.
> Sorry buddy, but you need to not let your pro Reigns/Sasha agenda get in the way of the fact that as draws, they’ve had minimal impact (if any real at all considered YoY numbers). Like Drew did this week.


*Except it's not a one-week anomaly. Sasha has consistently had the highest rated segment on any show she's been on since the summer, and Meltzer confirmed that last week had the highest spike of 18-49 women in a long time. That proves you completely wrong about the presidential election being the reason. Guess which Sasha segment did the worst? The mixed tag with Drew. That's not a coincidence, it's a pattern. No one gives a fuck about Drew and it's embarrassing that you're insinuating that he's remotely a draw. *


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Except it's not a one-week anomaly. Sasha has consistently had the highest rated segment on any show she's been on since the summer, and Meltzer confirmed that last week had the highest spike of 18-49 women in a long time. That proves you completely wrong about the presidential election being the reason. Guess which Sasha segment did the worst? The mixed tag with Drew. That's not a coincidence, it's a pattern. No one gives a fuck about Drew and it's embarrassing that you're insinuating that he's remotely a draw. *


Do you actually have quarterly numbers to back it up? Like I know about her and Bayley getting 2.4 or 2.5 million last week, and I don’t remember what other week it was but once Sasha was part of the highest rated half hour? I’m curious if this is actually true. I like Sasha, but please show me the actual numbers.

Even if it is, she might be the best draw they have, and again still not be significant enough to be a true draw. Only making a small difference of 50k or so, but still within what they usually do (last week being the exception for potentially reasons stated).

Also no, it doesn’t prove anything wrong about last week potentially being due to the election results UNLESS Sasha is consistently pulling 2.4-2.5 million viewers.


----------



## DammitChrist

Jeez, are we seriously going to begin or continue ‘mark-wars’ about the ratings when the viewership on both shows aren’t anything impressive?

WWE used to receive higher ratings several years ago (with 3 million+ viewers), and now some folks are bragging about their favorites drawing (barely) 2 million viewers as if that’s supposed to be some big accomplishment. 

Nobody on the current roster (including my favorites) are big TV draws. That’s mostly down to the WWE machine and their mediocre booking over the past several years making their wrestlers seem like spokes on the wheel who are expendable to them.


----------



## Balor fan

When final numbers come in 2nd hour will be around 2.3 million. Both Drew videos have about 1 million views on YouTube already. People saying Drew isn't a draw have no clue.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Do you actually have quarterly numbers to back it up? Like I know about her and Bayley getting 2.4 or 2.5 million last week, and I don’t remember what other week it was but once Sasha was part of the highest rated half hour? I’m curious if this is actually true. I like Sasha, but please show me the actual numbers.
> 
> Even if it is, she might be the best draw they have, and again still not be significant enough to be a true draw. Only making a small difference of 50k or so, but still within what they usually do (last week being the exception for potentially reasons stated).
> 
> Also no, it doesn’t prove anything wrong about last week potentially being due to the election results UNLESS Sasha is consistently pulling 2.4-2.5 million viewers.


*They're literally in this thread showing upwards of 100k spikes throughout the summer. Sasha did 2.4 mil because she was defending her championship against Bayley, which was the biggest feud in wrestling. It's silly to expect that to happen every week, but she (and Roman) will continue to stabilize the show above two mil, unlike Drew on RAW.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

^I haven’t seen countless examples in this thread, only one other week. You’re not really proving anything right now. If she’s only maybe bumping things by 100k, if even that, it’s not anything close to her actually drawing since they’re still stick around 2.1 million (bad week) or 2.3 on a good week. Drew seems to have had a similar bump this week, unless more specific or updated numbers show differently.



DammitChrist said:


> Jeez, are we seriously going to begin or continue ‘mark-wars’ about the ratings when the viewership on both shows aren’t anything impressive?
> 
> WWE used to receive higher ratings several years ago (with 3 million+ viewers), and now some folks are bragging about their favorites drawing (barely) 2 million viewers as if that’s supposed to be some big accomplishment.
> 
> Nobody on the current roster (including my favorites) are big TV draws. That’s mostly down to the WWE machine and their mediocre booking over the past several years making their wrestlers seem like spokes on the wheel who are expendable to them.


Precisely.

Drew hasn’t helped Raw’s numbers at all and the decline has continued even under him. So I don’t think Drew’s a draw. But made the observation that maybe he had some small impact on this week’s show. Probably about 70-100k. It’s not much at all and it’s one week. Doesn’t mean much of anything.

In Sasha’s case, I’m still waiting for consistent weeks of examples of Sasha actually having a positive impact. She seems to have about the same impact as Drew. Which is a small, almost nothing impact. Unless I’m shown otherwise. Again, last week clearly seems to be due to outside factors. Only way it’s clearly not is if Sasha’s segments almost always do 2.5 million every week.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> ^I haven’t seen countless examples in this thread, only one other week. You’re not really proving anything right now. If she’s only maybe bumping things by 100k, if even that, it’s not anything close to her actually drawing since they’re still stick around 2.1 million (bad week) or 2.3 on a good week. Drew seems to have had a similar bump this week, unless more specific or updated numbers show differently.
> 
> 
> 
> Precisely.
> 
> Drew hasn’t helped Raw’s numbers at all and the decline has continued even under him. So I don’t think Drew’s a draw. But made the observation that maybe he had some small impact on this week’s show. Probably about 70-100k. It’s not much at all and it’s one week. Doesn’t mean much of anything.
> 
> In Sasha’s case, I’m still waiting for consistent weeks of examples of Sasha actually having a positive impact. She seems to have about the same impact as Drew. Which is a small, almost nothing impact. Unless I’m shown otherwise. Again, last week clearly seems to be due to outside factors. Only way it’s clearly not is if Sasha’s segments almost always do 2.5 million every week.


*Receipt: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A SHOW ON FOX

That's a 270k drop when Sasha got off the screen. Only had to go back 10 pages to find that example. *



Balor fan said:


> When final numbers come in 2nd hour will be around 2.3 million. Both Drew videos have about 1 million views on YouTube already. People saying Drew isn't a draw have no clue.


*Why are you lying? Only the match itself has a million views. Drew's promo only has 885,000 because Roman is in it. His standalone interview has less than Ruby Riott and Liv Morgan.















*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Receipt: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A SHOW ON FOX
> 
> That's a 270k drop when Sasha got off the screen. Only had to go back 10 pages to find that example. *


Cool. Went up in the 2.2 millions - in half hour blocks. Good stuff. But not 2.4-2.5 million though. Plus this is only one other example - one cherry picked from 2 months ago it looks like. It may have even been the one I was already referring to. Again, doesn’t prove anything I said wrong.


----------



## Balor fan

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Receipt: SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A SHOW ON FOX
> 
> That's a 270k drop when Sasha got off the screen. Only had to go back 10 pages to find that example. *
> 
> 
> *Why are you lying? Only the match itself has a million views. Drew's promo only has 885,000 because Roman is in it. His standalone interview has less than Ruby Riott and Liv Morgan.
> 
> View attachment 93664
> View attachment 93665
> *


u need to read better. I said almost a million views not exactly a million. Besides both will get 1.5 million + in a few hrs. 

Btw, its not because of Roman it got that many views. Drew match has 1 million views without Roman in it. Standalone interviews never get that many views anyways. 

2nd hour of smackdown ratings went up with Drew advertised. Last weeks raw has 3 Drew videos. 2 of them above 1 million and that segment with sheamus has 500k views.

Your whole agenda to prove that Drew isn't a draw isn't working. Why do u think he is featured so much? His quarter hour ratings are probably stellar.

U know who is an overrated draw? Sasha banks. If she isn't working with Bayley no one gives a shit about her.


----------



## OwenSES

There is no big draw in WWE right now. There hasn't been since Cena. That's the reality.


----------



## justin waynes

Balor fan said:


> u need to read better. I said almost a million views not exactly a million. Besides both will get 1.5 million + in a few hrs.
> 
> Btw, its not because of Roman it got that many views. Drew match has 1 million views without Roman in it. Standalone interviews never get that many views anyways.
> 
> 2nd hour of smackdown ratings went up with Drew advertised. Last weeks raw has 3 Drew videos. 2 of them above 1 million and that segment with sheamus has 500k views.
> 
> Your whole agenda to prove that Drew isn't a draw isn't working. Why do u think he is featured so much? His quarter hour ratings are probably stellar.
> 
> U know who is an overrated draw? Sasha banks. If she isn't working with Bayley no one gives a shit about her.


You are right when you say drew is a draw but by a small margin,you are wrong when you say Sasha is nothing without bayley,because her segments draws more than that of roman,we can't even say drew is a huge draw yet ,ratings went up because people were thinking raw might invade smackdown not because of drew only.


----------



## Soul Rex

Roman Reigns is wrestling's last hope.

But my boy will be making movies in a couple of years, so this shit is dead.


----------



## llj

Nobody is a fucking draw lol. I saw a clip of Roman smack talking RAW's ratings and I'm like, we're still a ways away from Smackdown's numbers earlier this year too. They've settled on 2.1 or so as their general average since SummerSlam but it's hardly anything to crow about.


----------



## YamchaRocks

llj said:


> *Nobody is a fucking draw lol*. I saw a clip of Roman smack talking RAW's ratings and I'm like, we're still a ways away from Smackdown's numbers earlier this year too. They've settled on 2.1 or so as their general average since SummerSlam but it's hardly anything to crow about.


Rollins? He has a history of great viewership numbers. To a smaller degree Roman too.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

JonnyAceLaryngitis said:


> *V1 | D1: 2.111M [11th] | 0.600D [2nd]
> V2 | D2: 2.172M [10th] | 0.600D [2nd]
> 
> 2V | 2D: 2.142M | 0.600D
> 
> H2 | H1:
> [ + 0.061M | + 2.89% ]
> [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W-W:
> 2.142M | 2.209M [ - 0.067M | - 3.03% ]
> 0.600D | 0.650D [ - 0.050D | - 7.69% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SDF | RAW:
> 2.142M | 1.690M [ + 0.452M | + 26.75% ]
> 0.600D | 0.533D [ + 0.067D | + 12.57% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y-Y:
> 2.142M | 2.350M [ - 0.208M | - 8.85% ]
> 0.600D | 0.700D [ - 0.100D | - 14.29% ]*












*2.234M [8th]
0.600D [2nd]*










*W-W:
2.234M | 2.315M [ - 0.081M | - 3.50% ]
0.600D | 0.700D [ - 0.100D | - 14.29% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.234M | 1.690M [ + 0.544M | + 32.19% ]
0.600D | 0.533D [ + 0.067D | + 12.57% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.234M | 2.309M [ - 0.075M | - 3.25% ]
0.600D | 0.700D [ - 0.100D | - 14.29% ]*


----------



## Dark Emperor

Only a 3.5% decline from last week which was the highest rated show in pandemic era. Plus only 3.7% decline to last year which was a show with crowds.

Seth Rollins continues to be a major coup for Smackdown, no doubt.

Also shows Drew is becoming a draw.

Smackdown numbers likely to surpass last years YoY numbers once we get some crowds back. You love to see it!


----------



## Kentucky34

Yeah kudos to Seth.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Kentucky34 said:


> Yeah kudos to Seth.


The thing is when Smackdown ratings shows some decline after Survivor Series & December when Seth is gone, people will still not give him any credit.

They will blame it on December being worst month for wrestling ratings & Sasha/Bayley & Jey/Roman program ending. 

Not realizing that these programs were already ongoing then ratings took a significant bump after the draft and Seth's arrival. Deffo deserve more credit.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.202M [11th] | 0.600D [2nd]
V2 | D2: 2.228M [10th] | 0.600D [2nd]

2V | 2D: 2.215M | 0.600D

H2 | H1:
[ + 0.026M | + 1.18% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.215M | 2.142M [ + 0.073M | + 3.41% ]
0.600D | 0.600D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.215M | 1.779M [ + 0.436M | + 24.51% ]
0.600D | 0.510D [ + 0.090D | + 17.65% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.215M | 2.601M [ - 0.386M | - 14.84% ]
0.600D | 0.800D [ - 0.200D | - 25.00% ]*


----------



## Kentucky34

Numbers go up again!

Credit should go to Seth and Murphy this week. They knocked it out of the park.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Wow look at Drew bringing in the numbers again. This could end up being the highest rated SD since pre-pandemic if it goes up same as most weeks! Thanks Drew!


----------



## Balor fan

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Wow look at Drew bringing in the numbers again. This could end up being the highest rated SD since pre-pandemic if it goes up same as most weeks! Thanks Drew!


These are overnight numbers. It will go up. According to Variety magazine Drew vs Jey uso actually drew 2.5 million viewers.

Expect the Drew Roman segment to hit 2.5 million quarterly ratings. 

Their YouTube video already has a million views


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Hour 2 rated higher than Hour 1. Rollins/Murphy and Bryan and Jey must've drawn pretty well.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Wow look at Drew bringing in the numbers again. This could end up being the highest rated SD since pre-pandemic if it goes up same as most weeks! Thanks Drew!


*Drew is such a draw that WWE has to use Sasha as clickbait to get people to even look at his merch page. Try again.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330178478575120389


----------



## Not Lying

Decent number.

SD was getting carried by Sasha and Bayley first, then Thunderome gave them a bump and Roman being back maintained that bump unlike RAW which fell after the first couple of weeks, then SD literally stole the Seth/Rey family drama feud which was also the biggest drawing thing on RAW and have seen another bump since.
They have now different elements to hook the people for 2h duration, including Sami Zayn who is doing a wonderful job as well as an entertaining mid-card heel champion.

Rollins/Rey is ending soon and Sasha/Mella won't be as hot as Bayley/Sasha, so this SurvivorSeries should allow them to do some stuff to maintain interest with an upper-card story like Rey/Seth, and do stuff with the women like Bianca and Bayley with Mella/Sasha.

There's a lot of channel changers on RAW and very few on SD.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Nice number, this is actually going to be higher than the highest rating that got since March 2weeks ago for Sasha v Bayley. 

Seth match with Murphy was preadvertised so no surprise numbers are up along with Drew & Roman mini feud. 

Thank you Seth, gonna miss him!


----------



## justin waynes

I said it always that drew is a draw and very charismatic, I expect him to win and send roman to mystery on sunday


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

justin waynes said:


> I said it always that drew is a draw and very charismatic, I expect him to win and send roman to mystery on sunday


I don't know what "send roman to mystery" means, but I like the sound of it!


----------



## sideon

I expect the final number Monday to be at 2.3 and closer to 2.4 since that's how it always goes. Also I'm getting real sick of these Seth & anti Roman trolls, it's a fact that Smackdown's ratings shot back up after Roman returned.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> Decent number.
> 
> SD was getting carried by Sasha and Bayley first, then Thunderome gave them a bump and Roman being back maintained that bump unlike RAW which fell after the first couple of weeks, then SD literally stole the Seth/Rey family drama feud which was also the biggest drawing thing on RAW and have seen another bump since.
> They have now different elements to hook the people for 2h duration, including Sami Zayn who is doing a wonderful job as well as an entertaining mid-card heel champion.
> 
> Rollins/Rey is ending soon and Sasha/Mella won't be as hot as Bayley/Sasha, so this SurvivorSeries should allow them to do some stuff to maintain interest with an upper-card story like Rey/Seth, and do stuff with the women like Bianca and Bayley with Mella/Sasha.
> 
> There's a lot of channel changers on RAW and very few on SD.


*Agreed. Quite frankly, the Sasha and Mella feud is lazy garbage. Sasha cuts a promo and gets jumped 3 weeks in a row. It's fucking stupid. She did an interview recently saying she wants as much time as Roman Reigns, and she deserves it, since she's been the biggest draw on Smackdown for like five straight months.*


----------



## YamchaRocks

Rollins doing work. And people used to laugh when he was rightfully called a ratings draw.


----------



## justin waynes

sideon said:


> I expect the final number Monday to be at 2.3 and closer to 2.4 since that's how it always goes. Also I'm getting real sick of these Seth & anti Roman trolls, it's a fact that Smackdown's ratings shot back up after Roman returned.
> [/QUOTE
> No the ratings went up because of drew and the highest rated segment on SD since the pandemic is bayley vs Sasha,Seth draws more than roman


----------



## Dark Emperor

sideon said:


> I expect the final number Monday to be at 2.3 and closer to 2.4 since that's how it always goes. Also I'm getting real sick of these Seth & anti Roman trolls, it's a fact that Smackdown's ratings shot back up after Roman returned.


Smackdown rating shot up to 2.1/2.2 with Thunderdome. Then steadied but still was on slight declining with Romans return. 

Then the draft happened with Rollins being the main new pick and since then ratings have not only steadied but risen to pre pandemic numbers. It has risen higher than first episode of Thunderdome, Draft episode & 1st episode of Romans return.

We can't give all the credit to Roman as the ratings didn't rise this much until after the draft. The pattern here shows Seth is having major effect and contributed to increasing ratings. Its clear whether you like it or not. 

We will see the impact of Seth when he takes a break and ratings will likely drop 100k .


----------



## Kentucky34

Seth has now spiked viewers on both Monday and Friday nights during a pandemic and has done so without being pushed as the FOTC or even as a World Champion.

One of the most impressive drawing cards of the 21st century.


----------



## YamchaRocks

Kentucky34 said:


> Seth has now spiked viewers on both Monday and Friday nights during a pandemic and has done so without being pushed as the FOTC or even as a World Champion.
> 
> One of the most impressive drawing cards of the 21st century.


Its impressive what natural, 1/1000 talent can do, even when faced with bad booking.


----------



## llj

LOL where the hell were all you Seth "fans" back when everyone was bashing him in these threads last year?


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

JonnyAceLaryngitis said:


> *V1 | D1: 2.202M [11th] | 0.600D [2nd]
> V2 | D2: 2.228M [10th] | 0.600D [2nd]
> 
> 2V | 2D: 2.215M | 0.600D
> 
> H2 | H1:
> [ + 0.026M | + 1.18% ]
> [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W-W:
> 2.215M | 2.142M [ + 0.073M | + 3.41% ]
> 0.600D | 0.600D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SDF | RAW:
> 2.215M | 1.779M [ + 0.436M | + 24.51% ]
> 0.600D | 0.510D [ + 0.090D | + 17.65% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y-Y:
> 2.215M | 2.601M [ - 0.386M | - 14.84% ]
> 0.600D | 0.800D [ - 0.200D | - 25.00% ]*












*2.326M [8th] 
0.700D [1st]* 










*W-W:
2.326M | 2.234M [ + 0.092M | + 4.12% ]
0.700D | 0.600D [ + 0.100D | + 16.67% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.326M | 1.779M [ + 0.547M | + 30.75% ]
0.700D | 0.510D [ + 0.190D | + 37.25% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.326M | 2.544M [ - 0.218M | - 8.57% ]
0.700D | 0.800D [ - 0.100D | - 12.50% ]*


----------



## Dark Emperor

There we go, its confirmed. Highest viewership of during pandemic era. 1st on the night in the so called 'Demo'.

No Sasha v Bayley title match this week so its not her. Only match pre-advertised was Seth v Murphy which more than delivered. Some credit has to go to Drew too.

Smackdown is on fire, maybe they can get back to 2.5's during Rumble time, Seth should be back by then.


----------



## llj

Clearly the difference was Asuka 

(I could do my Bel-Air impression and put more cap letters and exclamation marks but I'm tired)


----------



## DammitChrist

llj said:


> LOL where the hell were all you Seth "fans" back when everyone was bashing him in these threads last year?


At this point, I’m just convinced that a handful of those posters genuinely despise Seth Rollins, so they resort to creating various gimmick accounts where they overhype/overrate him in order to get other folks to bash him (which is what those “fans” intended to begin with since they crave the negativity).

No genuine Rollins fan I know is that obnoxious with the support for him.

Edit:

No worries, @Dark Emperor, since I can trust you


----------



## YamchaRocks

Dark Emperor said:


> There we go, its confirmed. Highest viewership of during pandemic era. 1st on the night in the so called 'Demo'.
> 
> No Sasha v Bayley title match this week so its not her. Only match pre-advertised was Seth v Murphy which more than delivered. Some credit has to go to Drew too.
> 
> Smackdown is on fire, maybe they can get back to 2.5's during Rumble time, Seth should be back by then.


Anti-Rollins trolls will still find an excuse to not give him any credit.


----------



## Dark Emperor

DammitChrist said:


> At this point, I’m just convinced that a handful of those posters genuinely despise Seth Rollins, so they resort to creating various gimmick accounts where they overhype/overrate him in order to get other folks to bash him (which is what those “fans” intended to begin with since they crave the negativity).
> 
> No genuine Rollins fan I know is that obnoxious with the support for him.


Not me mate. Seth & Hurt Business are my favourites in the company. You don't think he's having a positive effect on ratings at all?

The numbers after the draft suggest otherwise. What other explanation is there for this weeks rating which the higher than the Sasha v Bayley title match? Drew was not advertised. 

Also the sudden rise as he was drafted. Yes the other stuff on the show has been good, but it's been that way since Roman returned, but ratings was on way back down until draft. Why the sudden increase to even higher than Thunderdome's first show & Roman return show if not for Seth fans tuning in? 

The feud with Mysterio's have been really good, check the YouTube numbers.


----------



## Not Lying

Dark Emperor said:


> There we go, its confirmed. Highest viewership of during pandemic era. 1st on the night in the so called 'Demo'.
> 
> No Sasha v Bayley title match this week so its not her. Only match pre-advertised was Seth v Murphy which more than delivered. Some credit has to go to Drew too.
> 
> Smackdown is on fire, maybe they can get back to 2.5's during Rumble time, Seth should be back by then.


So Seth outdraws them 1 week and that's it? lol.
I think it's ridiculous a lot of Seth fan-trolls (not you, the other 2 who are probably the same account) attribute it to purely him, Seth is one of WWE's biggest stars and he has some positive effect on the ratings, that much is clear, but it seems all of the marks are forgetting he's in there with a MUCH BIGGER wrestling legend in Rey Misterio, who is literally bringing in his entire family for some family soap-opera stuff, which usually draws (Lashley-Lana crap).
I mean stuff like this I can show the youtube clips to my friends who watch casually (Rumble, WM), and they'd be interested in it or laugh at it at least. 

It's not like Seth was setting the world on fire before his feud with Rey. Sasha/Bayley being gone from the show would probably lead to more fans leaving than whatever Seth "alone" drew in.


----------



## DammitChrist

Yea, that's true.

We can't really underestimate Rey Mysterio's star power either nor his ability to generate some buzz too in his storylines.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.016M [13th] | 0.600D [2nd]
V2 | D2: 1.957M [14th] | 0.500D [3rd]

2V | 2D: 1.987M | 0.550D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.059M | - 2.93% ]
[ - 0.100D | - 16.67% ]*










*W-W:
1.987M | 2.215M [ - 0.228M | - 10.29% ]
0.550D | 0.600D [ - 0.050D | - 8.33% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
1.987M | 1.808M [ + 0.179M | + 9.90% ]
0.550D | 0.567D [ - 0.017D | - 3.00% ]*










*Y-Y:
1.987M | 2.336M [ - 0.349M | - 14.94% ]
0.550D | 0.700D [ - 0.150D | - 21.43% ]*


----------



## Balor fan

No Drew on SD this week. Naturally ratings are down.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Wow, big drop. Thanksgiving along with Seth taking a break means this was likely. It will be more interesting to see next week when there is no thanksgiving.



Balor fan said:


> No Drew on SD this week. Naturally ratings are down.


Haha, last week had nothing to do with Drew. Seth v Murphy drew those numbers.


----------



## Kentucky34

Now, someone tell me that Rollins isn't a draw.


----------



## DammitChrist

Kentucky34 said:


> Now, someone tell me that Rollins isn't a draw.


Yea, I’m still going with the numbers taking a dip due to the show being 1 day removed from the Thanksgiving holiday


----------



## Kentucky34

DammitChrist said:


> Yea, I’m still going with the numbers taking a dip due to the show being 1 day removed from the Thanksgiving holiday


Sorry player but that's an excuse.

The drop is mostly because our Seth wasn't on.


----------



## YamchaRocks

Expected drop considering they lost the Mysterios vs Seth feud which was doing work. Hopefully they can somewhat hang on until Rollins returns.


----------



## YamchaRocks

Kentucky34 said:


> Sorry player but that's an excuse.
> 
> The drop is mostly because our Seth wasn't on.


I'm starting to suspect DC is a troll pretending to be a Seth fan. It's so odd how he just keeps refusing to give him credit when it's obvious he is the reason for the drop.


----------



## llj

I knew the Rollins "stans" would come out the minute I looked at the ratings today lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

That's a poor early number, but we'll see what final number says (if it goes up around same amount as usual, then that's a poor final number as well).


----------



## justin waynes

No Seth or drew,= poor ratings


----------



## DammitChrist

YamchaRocks said:


> I'm starting to suspect DC is a troll pretending to be a Seth fan.


I’ve liked Seth Rollins since he made his debut 8 years ago at Survivor Series.

Shortly afterwards, I’ve been a big fan of the guy since April 2013 (back when he was the workrate guy in the Shield who wrestled his ass off in those tag matches and back when he took the biggest bumps out of the trio too).

Don’t be ironic with me here. I’m actually a genuine fan of his.



> It's so odd how he just keeps refusing to give him credit when it's obvious he is the reason for the drop.


I don’t think ANYONE on the current roster is a big TV draw, and that includes my top favorites.


----------



## sideon

Honestly I expected lower, the show was solid with a good start and end but it felt like your typical post holiday show.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

JonnyAceLaryngitis said:


> *V1 | D1: 2.016M [13th] | 0.600D [2nd]
> V2 | D2: 1.957M [14th] | 0.500D [3rd]
> 
> 2V | 2D: 1.987M | 0.550D
> 
> H2 | H1:
> [ - 0.059M | - 2.93% ]
> [ - 0.100D | - 16.67% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W-W:
> 1.987M | 2.215M [ - 0.228M | - 10.29% ]
> 0.550D | 0.600D [ - 0.050D | - 8.33% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SDF | RAW:
> 1.987M | 1.808M [ + 0.179M | + 9.90% ]
> 0.550D | 0.567D [ - 0.017D | - 3.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y-Y:
> 1.987M | 2.336M [ - 0.349M | - 14.94% ]
> 0.550D | 0.700D [ - 0.150D | - 21.43% ]*












*2.141M [10th]
0.600D [2nd]*










*W-W:
2.141M | 2.326M [ - 0.185M | - 7.95% ]
0.600D | 0.700D [ - 0.100D | - 14.29% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.141M | 1.808M [ + 0.333M | + 18.42% ]
0.600D | 0.567D [ + 0.033D | + 5.82% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.141M | 2.325M [ - 0.184M | - 7.91% ]
0.600D | 0.700D [ - 0.100D | - 14.29% ]*


----------



## llj

Hour 2 went down, thus I suspect we won't hear from you-know-who in here this week.


----------



## Kentucky34

Seth helped hour 2 draw more viewers last week.

This week without him hour 2 drew less viewers than hour 1.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.053M [10th] | 0.500D [2nd]
V2 | D2: 2.004M [11th] | 0.500D [2nd]

2V | 2D: 2.029M | 0.500D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.049M | - 2.39% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.029M | 1.987M [ + 0.042M | + 2.11% ]
0.500D | 0.550D [ - 0.050D | - 9.09% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.029M | 1.741M [ + 0.288M | + 16.54% ]
0.500D | 0.527D [ - 0.027D | - 5.12% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.029M | 2.446M [ - 0.417M | - 17.05% ]
0.500D | 0.700D [ - 0.200D | - 28.57% ]*


----------



## Hephaesteus

Should probs stop that whole base the whole show around roman thing, doesnt seem to be working


----------



## Dark Emperor

As stated many times, Seth Rollins and the Rey family storyline brought a load of fans over. Ratings increased weekly since draft & peaked two weeks ago for Rollins/Murphy & potential Drew appearance. This was the best rating since Week after Wrestlemania. 

People claimed Seth wasn't a draw and no one cares about him. Now he's gone and story has ended. We are seeing significant drop in viewership of 150-200k as I expected. 

The man needs to get his dues. Reigns is not the reason the rating were climbing since the draft as it can clearly be seen now.


----------



## MoxAsylum

Roman = ratings


----------



## Kishido

Sad numbers even if I enjoyed the show a lot.


----------



## llj

LMAO according to SC reddit these are fantastic numbers.

Ultimately these are mediocre numbers. Not great not bad, around the average of their usual numbers lately.


----------



## justin waynes

T


MoxAsylum said:


> Roman = ratings


eThe ratings are down and bad without Seth,drew and you are saying bullcrap


----------



## Kentucky34

They are really missing Seth. 

Sad.


----------



## justin waynes

Roman is nothing without Seth,drew in term of drawing,his OVERATED tribal gimmick needs better superstars around him to pull ratings,he was never a draw Sasha vs bayley feud,and Seth rollings were the draw


----------



## MoxAsylum

justin waynes said:


> T
> 
> eThe ratings are down and bad without Seth,drew and you are saying bullcrap


Seth is trash


----------



## DammitChrist

MoxAsylum said:


> Seth is *trash*


Nope, that’s just you being that yourself. Ditto with the mediocre gimmick posters.

The fact that you’re claiming that anyone you dislike (who’s talented too btw) is “trash” pretty much makes whatever you say worthless.


----------



## Kentucky34

MoxAsylum said:


> Seth is trash


The numbers say otherwise.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Kentucky34 said:


> The numbers say otherwise.


It's actually getting ridiculous now that people are still in denial Seth had a major impact on ratings. They guy takes a break and his engaging feud ends and Smackdown ratings goes straight back to what they were before the draft.

Last week, we can blame Thanksgiving. But there is no other reasonable excuses this week for a decrease. I assume he will be back in January and when ratings go back up, they will claim its the build to the Rumble or return of some fans (if they are back by then). 

Its unfair because if any other likeable superstar went from Raw to Smackdown with the same impact, they will get full credit and we wont hear the end of it.


----------



## Kentucky34

Dark Emperor said:


> It's actually getting ridiculous now that people are still in denial Seth had a major impact on ratings. They guy takes a break and his engaging feud ends and Smackdown ratings goes straight back to what they were before the draft.
> 
> Last week, we can blame Thanksgiving. But there is no other reasonable excuses this week for a decrease. I assume he will be back in January and when ratings go back up, they will claim its the build to the Rumble or return of some fans (if they are back by then).
> 
> Its unfair because if any other likeable superstar went from Raw to Smackdown with the same impact, they will get full credit and we wont hear the end of it.


I really don't get where the hate comes from.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Kentucky34 said:


> I really don't get where the hate comes from.


He was well liked on here. At some point he won everyone over with his excellent work post shield breakup and was more popular than Reigns and Ambrose/Mox. Then last year, he had a small dig at Mox, started dating Becky and insulted internet marks. Since then, he's been hated by most on wrestling forums.


----------



## RainmakerV2

You know these always get adjusted the next day for about 200K more viewers from the west coast, any tape delays etc.


----------



## Dark Emperor

RainmakerV2 said:


> You know these always get adjusted the next day for about 200K more viewers from the west coast, any tape delays etc.


It is usually around 100k more after adjustment. So it'll' still be around 150k-200k less than the 2.32m that drew 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Zappers

I can only assume that when Seth gets back. If they ever do a Seth vs Roman feud. Ratings would be solid.


----------



## OwenSES

Zappers said:


> I can only assume that when Seth gets back. If they ever do a Seth vs Roman feud. Ratings would be solid.


I mean there really should be. Reigns and Rollins are the most pushed full time stars of the last 5 years. There has to be some kind of impact to ratings and interest.


----------



## Kentucky34

Zappers said:


> I can only assume that when Seth gets back. If they ever do a Seth vs Roman feud. Ratings would be solid.


Yeah.

Reigns isn't a draw really but he's a big enough name to put against Seth. 

Seth will carry the programme of course.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Kentucky34 said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Reigns isn't a draw really but he's a big enough name to put against Seth.
> 
> Seth will carry the programme of course.


Your act is beyond old at this point.


----------



## Kentucky34

KingofKings1524 said:


> Your act is beyond old at this point.


The numbers don't lie.


----------



## Prosper

It’s gonna be inauthentic as shit for Rollins to come back and all of a sudden be pushed as a babyface against Roman. There needs to be some kind of character arc change especially now that he’s changed his music and especially after everything he did to Mysterio. Just putting him in a feud with Roman outta nowhere is not gonna cut it for me.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

JonnyAceLaryngitis said:


> *V1 | D1: 2.053M [10th] | 0.500D [2nd]
> V2 | D2: 2.004M [11th] | 0.500D [2nd]
> 
> 2V | 2D: 2.029M | 0.500D
> 
> H2 | H1:
> [ - 0.049M | - 2.39% ]
> [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W-W:
> 2.029M | 1.987M [ + 0.042M | + 2.11% ]
> 0.500D | 0.550D [ - 0.050D | - 9.09% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SDF | RAW:
> 2.029M | 1.741M [ + 0.288M | + 16.54% ]
> 0.500D | 0.527D [ - 0.027D | - 5.12% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y-Y:
> 2.029M | 2.446M [ - 0.417M | - 17.05% ]
> 0.500D | 0.700D [ - 0.200D | - 28.57% ]*












*2.130M [8th]
0.600D [1st]*










*W-W:
2.130M | 2.141M [ - 0.011M | - 0.51% ]
0.600D | 0.600D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.130M | 1.741M [ + 0.389M | + 22.34% ]
0.600D | 0.527D [ + 0.073D | + 13.85% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.130M | 2.452M [ - 0.322M | - 13.13% ]
0.600D | 0.700D [ - 0.100D | - 14.29% ]*


----------



## DammitChrist

prosperwithdeen said:


> It’s gonna be inauthentic as shit for Rollins to come back and all of a sudden be pushed as a babyface against Roman. There needs to be some kind of character arc change especially now that he’s changed his music and especially after everything he did to Mysterio. Just putting him in a feud with Roman outta nowhere is not gonna cut it for me.


No worries, I have a good feeling that Seth Rollins will remain as a heel when he returns next month.

There’s still plenty of mileage left for Seth Rollins’s heel character.

I think they should wait a few more years until turning him face again, especially after that grudge feud with Rey Mysterio recently.

Edit:

For the record, no, I don’t think Rollins will spike up the ratings when he returns because I don’t think ANYBODY is a big TV draw.


----------



## La Parka

Rollins took Rey’s eye out of his head. He’s a heel for life to me.


----------



## llj

The WWE have kept the ratings from sliding further since the start of the Thunderdome era but really, I think the WWE can only ride the latest plateau for so long before another ratings slide occurs. I think 2.1-2.3 is SD's general average now and they won't see 2.5s and 2.6s anymore. RAW has managed to plateau at 1.7 and 1.8s now.

It's only a matter of time before another general drop occurs though.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.141M [10th] | 0.600D [1st]
V2 | D2: 2.071M [11th] | 0.500D [2nd]

2V | 2D: 2.106M | 0.550D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.070M | - 3.27% ]
[ - 0.100D | - 16.67% ]*










*W-W:
2.106M | 2.029M [ + 0.077M | + 3.80% ]
0.550D | 0.500D [ + 0.050D | + 10.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.106M | 1.737M [ + 0.369M | + 21.24% ]
0.550D | 0.513D [ + 0.037D | + 7.21% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.106M | 2.339M [ - 0.233M | - 9.96% ]
0.550D | 0.650D [ - 0.100D | - 15.38% ]*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm glad they finally built the show around Sasha instead of giving her one minute segments. She deserves it for being the draw of the year.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337795820297494529*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

They lost 150k over the course of the show? Jesus... maybe we do need Rollins back after all.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Decent rise from last week and final rating will get the to 2.2m.

Still not close enough to what they were drawing before Seth took time off. But hasn’t dipped too bad so a Seth return will have them back to 2.3m+ next month.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Down from last year at this time:

*Y-Y:
2.106M | 2.339M [ - 0.233M | - 9.96% ]
0.550D | 0.650D [ - 0.100D | - 15.38% ]*


----------



## Dark Emperor

Showstopper said:


> Down from last year at this time:
> 
> *Y-Y:
> 2.106M | 2.339M [ - 0.233M | - 9.96% ]
> 0.550D | 0.650D [ - 0.100D | - 15.38% ]*


To be fair, it's only down 10% and last year had full crowds. I'd call that good compared to Raw YoY.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Dark Emperor said:


> To be fair, it's only down 10% and last year had full crowds. I'd call that good compared to Raw YoY.


It'd be down with crowds, too. Raw being worse isn't a surprise and isn't a good measuring stick. That show is dying faster.


----------



## Kentucky34

#BadNewsSanta said:


> They lost 150k over the course of the show? Jesus... maybe we do need Rollins back after all.


That's the problem. 

Rollins keeps his fans interested all the time. 

Reigns, Rock, Banks and others only draw their fans to the product from time to time. 

That is why Rollins is the biggest draw when the industry is in a downturn.


----------



## justin waynes

Seth and maybe becks knows how to entertain and keep their fans watching all the time, Kentucky is always right but you Seth haters thinks he is lying. The difference between Seth and roman/ banks is that they only draw fans sessonly but Seth draws his fans constantly. Seth is the biggest draw and best wrestler for the past 5 years take it or leave it


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> They lost 150k over the course of the show? Jesus... maybe we do need Rollins back after all.


*Lol no. I'd think after 6 years of being wrong about ratings draws you'd get tired.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337898293758742529*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Lol no. I'd think after 6 years of being wrong about ratings draws you'd get tired.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337898293758742529*


just going off your post, buddy.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Drew is such a draw that WWE has to use Sasha as clickbait to get people to even look at his merch page. Try again.*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330178478575120389


*Just in case anyone thought this was a mistake, they did it again:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338130624536846338


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

JonnyAceLaryngitis said:


> *V1 | D1: 2.141M [10th] | 0.600D [1st]
> V2 | D2: 2.071M [11th] | 0.500D [2nd]
> 
> 2V | 2D: 2.106M | 0.550D
> 
> H2 | H1:
> [ - 0.070M | - 3.27% ]
> [ - 0.100D | - 16.67% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W-W:
> 2.106M | 2.029M [ + 0.077M | + 3.80% ]
> 0.550D | 0.500D [ + 0.050D | + 10.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SDF | RAW:
> 2.106M | 1.737M [ + 0.369M | + 21.24% ]
> 0.550D | 0.513D [ + 0.037D | + 7.21% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y-Y:
> 2.106M | 2.339M [ - 0.233M | - 9.96% ]
> 0.550D | 0.650D [ - 0.100D | - 15.38% ]*












*2.206M [8th]
0.600D [1st]*










*W-W:
2.206M | 2.130M [ + 0.076M | + 3.57% ]
0.600D | 0.600D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.206M | 1.737M [ + 0.469M | + 27.00% ]
0.600D | 0.513D [ + 0.087D | + 16.96% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.206M | 2.330M [ - 0.124M | - 5.32% ]
0.600D | 0.700D [ - 0.100D | - 14.29% ]*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

That’s the best they could muster with their show’s biggest draw defending her title?

Maybe they can do an emergency draft and get Drew to Smackdown soon to help save the show. That + the inevitable Seth return should get the ship steering straight.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> That’s the best they could muster with their show’s biggest draw defending her title?
> 
> Maybe they can do an emergency draft and get Drew to Smackdown soon to help save the show. That + the inevitable Seth return should get the ship steering straight.


*It's kinda funny to watch you make these embarassing statements every week.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338953791287291912

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338960668024860672*


----------



## DammitChrist

#BadNewsSanta said:


> That’s the best they could muster with their show’s biggest draw defending her title?
> 
> Maybe they can do an emergency draft and get Drew to Smackdown soon to help save the show. That + the inevitable Seth return should get the ship steering straight.


It sounds like your post might have caused some anger :lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

DammitChrist said:


> It sounds like your post might have caused some anger :lol


I just want to see more tweet-posts.


----------



## The XL 2

These numbers still suck but I never thought I'd see the day where Smackdown was beating Raw by 600-700K viewers. Pretty crazy.


----------



## chronoxiong

Whats up with the delay in the ratings today? Yesterday was no holiday right?


----------



## Brad Boyd

chronoxiong said:


> Whats up with the delay in the ratings today? Yesterday was no holiday right?





> Friday's live edition of WWE SmackDown, featuring Carmella vs. SmackDown Women's Champion Sasha Banks in the main event, drew an average of 2.206 million viewers on FOX, according to Showbuzz Daily.
> 
> This final number is up from the overnight viewership that was released on Saturday morning, which was an average of 2.106 million viewers. This number is also up 3.6% from last week's final SmackDown viewership of 2.130 million viewers.
> 
> Friday's SmackDown drew a 0.6 rating in the key 18-49 demographic, a 0.7 rating in the 25-54 demo, and a 0.3 rating in the 18-34 demographic. Last week's SmackDown drew a 0.6 rating in the key 18-49 demographic, a 0.7 rating in the 25-54 demo, and a 0.4 rating in the 18-34 demographic.


----------



## Dark Emperor

That was last week.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Was it not on Fox last night? Showbuzz has College Football listed on Fox. I assume it was on that cable channel it goes on when it's pushed off, and those would probably be released Monday?


----------



## llj

It was on FS1


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*1.030M [25th]
0.300D [5th]*










*W-W:
1.030M | 2.206M [ - 1.176M | - 53.31% ]
0.300D | 0.600D [ - 0.300D | - 50.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
1.030M | 1.527M [ - 0.497M | - 32.55% ]
0.300D | 0.410D [ - 0.110D | - 26.83% ]*










*Y-Y:
1.030M | 2.395M [ - 1.365M | - 56.99% ]
0.300D | 0.700D [ - 0.400D | - 57.14% ]*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Was it not on Fox last night? Showbuzz has College Football listed on Fox. I assume it was on that cable channel it goes on when it's pushed off, and those would probably be released Monday?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341129833884102656
*These are impressive numbers for FS1, especially while competing against the NBA.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Good number for FS1. Nothing we can really properly compare it to, but over a million on that channel I'd assume is good.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

surprisingly high on fs1 

the head of the table draws viewers!


----------



## OwenSES

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> surprisingly high on fs1
> 
> the head of the table draws viewers!


Well it didn't the last few weeks...

Maybe it's Kevin Owen's who is the draw?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

OwenSES said:


> Well it didn't the last few weeks...
> 
> Maybe it's Kevin Owen's who is the draw?


*Or Sasha Banks, who always has the highest rated segments.*


----------



## ClintDagger

If I remember right they’ve typically pulled around 900k on FS1. Given that the audience is more used to the occasional switch and it’s a pre PPV edition I really don’t see the cause for celebration over a 10% bump. Their retention rate is probably the exact same as it has been in the past.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

2 million on network TV (yes, I know it was on FS1 this week. I'm talking 99% of the time when the show is on FOX) ain't drawing.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*SD on FS1

10/25/19*








*0.888M [9th]
0.270D [18th]

10/23/20*








*0.881M [46th]
0.250D [15th]

12/18/20*








*1.030M [25th]
0.300D [5th]*


----------



## Dark Emperor

Showstopper said:


> 2 million on network TV (yes, I know it was on FS1 this week. I'm talking 99% of the time when the show is on FOX) ain't drawing.


Stop deflating the numbers to make a point. They draw 2.2m almost every week now so 200k (10%) more than you state.

They were drawing 2.3m before Seth left too. They will be back up to 2.3-2.5 when he gets back and Rumble build starts which is pretty much where they were a year ago with full crowds.

TV in general in dying so these are not bad numbers no matter how much wrestling fans try to spin it.


----------



## DammitChrist

Dark Emperor said:


> Stop deflating the numbers to make a point. They draw 2.2m almost every week now so 200k (10%) more than you state.
> 
> They were drawing 2.3m before Seth left too. They will be back up to 2.3-2.5 when he gets back and Rumble build starts which is pretty much where they were a year ago with full crowds.
> 
> TV in general in dying so these are not bad numbers no matter how much wrestling fans try to spin it.


Are you sure that the numbers won't go back up to 2.3-2.5 million viewers soon simply because they'll be in the road to Wrestlemania (37) season?


----------



## Dark Emperor

DammitChrist said:


> Sasha Banks is hot.
> 
> 
> Are you sure that the numbers won't go back up to 2.3-2.5 million viewers soon simply because they'll be in the road to Wrestlemania (37) season?



Haha i agree, Sasha is hot. If only she had a bit more of a booty  .

But seriously the correlation with Seth and the numbers have been backed for a while now. They haven't got back to 2.3m since he left. Even 2weeks ago when Sasha brought in some decent increase, it maxed out at 2.2m.

Seth (more likely the whole Rey feud too) seemed to tip it over another 100k+. 

I will put it down to Seth in January rather than Road to Mania as last years Road to Mania didn't not see much of a bump.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Dark Emperor said:


> Stop deflating the numbers to make a point. They draw 2.2m almost every week now so 200k (10%) more than you state.
> 
> They were drawing 2.3m before Seth left too. They will be back up to 2.3-2.5 when he gets back and Rumble build starts which is pretty much where they were a year ago with full crowds.
> 
> TV in general in dying so these are not bad numbers no matter how much wrestling fans try to spin it.


Yeah, huge difference between 2.2 million and 2 million. You typed all of that just to try to say that's a huge difference? LOL. This number would barely be decent on cable TV, let alone Network TV.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Showstopper said:


> Yeah, huge difference between 2.2 million and 2 million. You typed all of that just to try to say that's a huge difference? LOL. This number would barely be decent on cable TV, let alone Network TV.


Well i work with numbers and i can assure you 10% is a significant difference.

Also apart from NFL, news shows and some 30min sitcoms, can you tell me what major shows are doing massive numbers on a weekly basis to make SmackDown numbers so bad?

Then compare those shows numbers to 10 years ago and you will see they have dropped significantly too. Apart from Live sports and News, the ratings are only going to get lower and lower for TV.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Dark Emperor said:


> Well i work with numbers and i can assure you 10% is a significant difference.
> 
> Also apart from NFL, news shows and some 30min sitcoms, can you tell me what major shows are doing massive numbers on a weekly basis to make SmackDown numbers so bad?
> 
> Then compare those shows numbers to 10 years ago and you will see they have dropped significantly too. Apart from Live sports and News, the ratings are only going to get lower and lower for TV.


Well, when the other Networks run new episodes of their sitcoms on Friday night, SD typically finishes second to last, only ahead of the CW Network, or whatever they are calling themselves these days. Pretty sure FOX isn't paying WWE a billion dollars to finish in second to last place when the other Networks aren't running re-runs of their sitcoms.

If these numbers are good, then the numbers Raw was drawing earlier this decade on cable have to be considered absolutely incredible (3.5-4 million per week on Cable).


----------



## DammitChrist

Dark Emperor said:


> *Haha i agree, Sasha is hot. If only she had a bit more of a booty *.


Oops, I thought that I deleted that part about Sasha HOURS ago (before I decided against it and moved on). I didn't realize that I still had that part on my previous post 😂


----------



## Dark Emperor

Showstopper said:


> Well, when the other Networks run new episodes of their sitcoms on Friday night, SD typically finishes second to last, only ahead of the CW Network, or whatever they are calling themselves these days. Pretty sure FOX isn't paying WWE a billion dollars to finish in second to last place when the other Networks aren't running re-runs of their sitcoms.
> 
> If these numbers are good, then the numbers Raw was drawing earlier this decade on cable have to be considered absolutely incredible (3.5-4 million per week on Cable).


The decline in TV viewership has been steep across all the board last 5 years but i think WWE/Raw saw a bigger decline.

But i will say Sitcoms are 30 mins long and very easy watch. Big Bang Theory was doing numbers bigger numbers a few years ago than most Sunday & Monday night NFL games do now. 

It's completely different to watching a 2hr show. Especially on American TV which so much ad breaks. It's just easier to watch something like wrestling later at your leisure.

But i understand your point. When we talk about drawing, we're putting it into the context of recent numbers (last 12months), not 5 years back lol.


----------



## Dark Emperor

DammitChrist said:


> Oops, I thought that I deleted that part about Sasha HOURS ago (before I decided against it and moved on). I didn't realize that I still had that part on my previous post 😂


Lmao, well you're not the only one who shares those views!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Dark Emperor said:


> The decline in TV viewership has been steep across all the board last 5 years but i think WWE/Raw saw a bigger decline.
> 
> But i will say Sitcoms are 30 mins long and very easy watch. Big Bang Theory was doing numbers bigger numbers a few years ago than most Sunday & Monday night NFL games do now.
> 
> It's completely different to watching a 2hr show. Especially on American TV which so much ad breaks. It's just easier to watch something like wrestling later at your leisure.
> 
> But i understand your point. When we talk about drawing, we're putting it into the context of recent numbers (last 12months), not 5 years back lol.


Wrestling has always been longer than sitcoms, though. That's nothing new. And WWE used to be alot more competitive against those sitcoms. 2 million and change looks better for a cable show than it does a Network show. Then, putting it in the context of finishing second to last most of the time during the Fall when the sitcoms come back for new episodes adds a different factor to the mix, too. It's interesting.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Im liking Charlotte's burial spree


----------



## RainmakerV2

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Im liking Charlotte's burial spree



Me too. Lets kiss.


----------



## SAMCRO

Post deleted.


----------



## validreasoning

Showstopper said:


> Well, when the other Networks run new episodes of their sitcoms on Friday night, SD typically finishes second to last, only ahead of the CW Network, or whatever they are calling themselves these days. Pretty sure FOX isn't paying WWE a billion dollars to finish in second to last place when the other Networks aren't running re-runs of their sitcoms.
> 
> If these numbers are good, then the numbers Raw was drawing earlier this decade on cable have to be considered absolutely incredible (3.5-4 million per week on Cable).


SD is #1 in 18-49 demo nearly every week and beating what it replaced on network in both viewers and demo ie UFC on Fox and remember UFC turned down money WWE took because they wanted 2.5 times what Fox offered. For "live sports" $200m a year is small considering NBA are paid $2.7 billion per year and do lower numbers for 80% of the season. 

Fox are paying PBC $60m a year for 10 fights (so 1/3 more per airing than SD) and look at their numbers

UPDATED: SHOWBUZZDAILY’s Top 150 Saturday Cable Originals & Network Finals: 8.8.2020 | Showbuzz Daily




__





UPDATED: SHOWBUZZDAILY’s Top 150 Saturday Cable Originals & Network Finals: 8.22.2020 | Showbuzz Daily







www.showbuzzdaily.com








__





UPDATED: SHOWBUZZDAILY’s Top 150 Saturday Cable Originals & Network Finals: 1.18.2020 | Showbuzz Daily







www.showbuzzdaily.com





Oranges and Apples your last comparison. Earlier this decade Jersey Shore and Duck Dynasty were pulling in over 10 million per episode. Stuff on Nick was doing 6-8m per episode like iCarly, ultimate fighter drew 5.5 million in 2009 beating Raw that week. 

Amount of people that watch cable now has reduced dramatically.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

validreasoning said:


> SD is #1 in 18-49 demo nearly every week and beating what it replaced on network in both viewers and demo ie UFC on Fox and remember UFC turned down money WWE took because they wanted 2.5 times what Fox offered. For "live sports" $200m a year is small considering NBA are paid $2.7 billion per year and do lower numbers for 80% of the season.
> 
> Fox are paying PBC $60m a year for 10 fights (so 1/3 more per airing than SD) and look at their numbers
> 
> UPDATED: SHOWBUZZDAILY’s Top 150 Saturday Cable Originals & Network Finals: 8.8.2020 | Showbuzz Daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATED: SHOWBUZZDAILY’s Top 150 Saturday Cable Originals & Network Finals: 8.22.2020 | Showbuzz Daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.showbuzzdaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATED: SHOWBUZZDAILY’s Top 150 Saturday Cable Originals & Network Finals: 1.18.2020 | Showbuzz Daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.showbuzzdaily.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oranges and Apples your last comparison. Earlier this decade Jersey Shore and Duck Dynasty were pulling in over 10 million per episode. Stuff on Nick was doing 6-8m per episode like iCarly, ultimate fighter drew 5.5 million in 2009 beating Raw that week.
> 
> Amount of people that watch cable now has reduced dramatically.



No matter how you slice it, if you were to tell FOX right before they decided to pay WWE a billion dollars that they're going to do in the low 2 millions every week (especially after the first episode did 4 million) and they would finish second to last amongst the Networks every week, they probably wouldn't be too happy.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 4.097M [1st] | 1.100D [2nd]
V2 | D2: 2.574M [8th] | 0.800D [4th]

2V | 2D: 3.336M | 0.950D

H2 | H1:
[ - 1.523M | - 37.17% ]
[ - 0.300D | - 27.27% ]*










*W-W:
3.336M | 1.030M [ + 2.306M | + 223.88% ]
0.950D | 0.300D [ + 0.650D | + 216.67% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
3.336M | 1.691M [ + 1.645M | + 97.28% ]
0.950D | 0.530D [ + 0.420D | + 79.25% ]*










*Y-Y:
3.336M | 2.439M [ + 0.897M | + 36.78% ]
0.950D | 0.650D [ + 0.300D | + 46.15% ]*


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

JonnyAceLaryngitis said:


> *V1 | D1: 4.097M [1st] | 1.100D [2nd]
> V2 | D2: 2.574M [8th] | 0.800D [4th]
> 
> 2V | 2D: 3.336M | 0.950D
> 
> H2 | H1:
> [ - 1.523M | - 37.17% ]
> [ - 0.300D | - 27.27% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W-W:
> 3.336M | 1.030M [ + 2.306M | + 323.88% ]
> 0.950D | 0.300D [ + 0.650D | + 316.67% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SDF | RAW:
> 3.336M | 1.691M [ + 1.645M | + 97.28% ]
> 0.950D | 0.530D [ + 0.420D | + 79.25% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y-Y:
> 3.336M | 2.439M [ + 0.897M | + 36.78% ]
> 0.950D | 0.650D [ + 0.300D | + 46.15% ]*


*This needs further analysis and will be updated by the time final numbers arrive.*


----------



## Sidloo

But Bianca lost waah waah Vince doesn't know how to Book Bad booking . I wonder now what will they say

Guess all the idiots complaining here look fool now - ** SPOILERS ** WWE SmackDown Tapings For 12/25


----------



## DammitChrist

Wow, I didn't see that one coming


----------



## justin waynes

Why did lot of people tune in,it seems big e is a draw? Or what?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Well that’s certainly a fantastic number. What happened though? A number like that points to Reigns defending his title being a huge draw (even though a few months back we didn’t get these kind of results when he defended against Strowman). If he defends the title on SD again and this happens again... well then that would definitely indicate that.

Big E winning the IC title was something as well but I’d be shocked if that led to it.

I mean it’s really that 1st hour number that’s shocking. The second hour is a great number as well but it’s believable a show with a couple title matches (especially the top title) and hyped would get that. The first though is so unbelievably high that I want to see what the final number looks like. It looks like an error. Either that or something was going on that led to people tuning into Fox. 

If it’s legit though, then well done on them. Didn’t think we’d ever see 3 million again unless Rock showed up, let alone 4 million.


----------



## justin waynes

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Well that’s certainly a fantastic number. What happened though? A number like that points to Reigns defending his title being a huge draw (even though a few months back we didn’t get these kind of results when he defended against Strowman). If he defends the title on SD again and this happens again... well then that would definitely indicate that.
> 
> Big E winning the IC title was something as well but I’d be shocked if that led to it.
> 
> I mean it’s really that 1st hour number that’s shocking. The second hour is a great number as well but it’s believable a show with a couple title matches (especially the top title) and hyped would get that. The first though is so unbelievably high that I want to see what the final number looks like. It looks like an error. Either that or something was going on that led to people tuning into Fox.
> 
> If it’s legit though, then well done on them. Didn’t think we’d ever see 3 million again unless Rock showed up, let alone 4 million.


S no draw after the viking stuff ,some people decided to continue watching the show,if we see this numbers consistently then I will agree that Kevin Owens is a draw


----------



## Christopher Near

Those are 2016 numbers and thats really good. Wonder if alvarez will post them


----------



## llj

Smackdown had an NFL game as a lead-in. That's why the first hour was so big, and then dropped off to their normal (ish) numbers later.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342871503667388430
*I'm going to acknowledge the NFL lead in anomaly, but what should really be talked about is that 4 million stayed for a whole hour. Smackdown is doing great things and has been since the Summer. That stacked women's tag team match was a great idea, but I just wish it wasn't elimination so Bianca didn't have to lose clean.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

llj said:


> Smackdown had an NFL game as a lead-in. That's why the first hour was so big, and then dropped off to their normal (ish) numbers later.


Oh that’s right. I forgot about the Saints/Vikings game lol.

Well still, we can chalk first hour up as an anomaly. It did average 4 million, but they could have had a lot more than that for first few minutes of show and then dropped closer to what they usually do shortly after. Quarterly breakdowns would be nice.

However the second hour was still well up from what they usually do and likely the first hour would still have been around that. Second hour is still up 10-20% from what we’d normally see, so that means a bunch of people stuck around. We’ll see what happens next week and if those extra viewers stay (assuming no NFL game - I don’t know if there is or isn’t).


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Oh that’s right. I forgot about the Saints/Vikings game lol.
> 
> Well still, we can chalk first hour up as an anomaly. It did average 4 million, but they could have had a lot more than that for first few minutes of show and then dropped closer to what they usually do shortly after. Quarterly breakdowns would be nice.
> 
> However the second hour was still well up from what they usually do and likely the first hour would still have been around that. Second hour is still up 10-20% from what we’d normally see, so that means a bunch of people stuck around. We’ll see what happens next week and if those extra viewers stay (assuming no NFL game - I don’t know if there is or isn’t).


*Staying for 10 minutes because you're too lazy to change the channel is one thing, but people only stay for an hour if they like what they see 🤷*


----------



## llj

Well keep in mind it may not be 4 million staying the entire hour. I haven't checked the ratings for the NFL game, but if say the NFL game was doing 6 million, and a little over 5 million stayed for about the first 15-20 minutes of Smackdown, then 3 million for the next 15-20 minutes and 2.5 million the rest of the hour, then the first hour could average out to around 4 million.

So it doesn't mean 4 million stayed for the entire first hour.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Staying for 10 minutes because you're too lazy to change the channel is one thing, but people only stay for an hour if they like what they see 🤷*


You’re assuming 4 million people stuck around at 8, kept sticking around for whole hour, then just dropped off as soon as second hour began.

In reality there’s a number of things that could have happened. Need to know how well the NFL game did tbh. I don’t know what type of numbers they get, but for examples sake if 15 million were watching it, and half of them switched the channel as soon as game ended, that’s 7.5 million watching SD initially. From there it could’ve stayed like that for a few minutes, or maybe the whole cage match and then just kept dropping.

It could be what you said. It could be what I said. It could be something else. It’s why quarterly numbers would be nice to see.

Also something to consider. I don’t know how it is with other families, but in my case we had a Basketball on in the background, but weren’t really watching it. It could be one of those situations as well where people weren’t paying attention to the end of the NFL game, and it took awhile before anyone decided to turn it off.

Still even with that speculation and assuming that’s accurate to a degree, I’m still inclined to say this is a great number based off how the 2nd hour did as that’s a good indication of how many people REALLY stuck around. And it’s a great number for SD now.


----------



## Christopher Near

#BadNewsSanta said:


> You’re assuming 4 million people stuck around at 8, kept sticking around for whole hour, then just dropped off as soon as second hour began.
> 
> In reality there’s a number of things that could have happened. Need to know how well the NFL game did tbh. I don’t know what type of numbers they get, but for examples sake if 15 million were watching it, and half of them switched the channel as soon as game ended, that’s 7.5 million watching SD initially. From there it could’ve stayed like that for a few minutes, or maybe the whole cage match and then just kept dropping.
> 
> It could be what you said. It could be what I said. It could be something else. It’s why quarterly numbers would be nice to see.
> 
> Also something to consider. I don’t know how it is with other families, but in my case we had a Basketball on in the background, but weren’t really watching it. It could be one of those situations as well where people weren’t paying attention to the end of the NFL game, and it took awhile before anyone decided to turn it off.
> 
> Still even with that speculation and assuming that’s accurate to a degree, I’m still inclined to say this is a great number based off how the 2nd hour did as that’s a good indication of how many people REALLY stuck around. And it’s a great number for SD now.



Its an incredible number especially on Christmas evening


----------



## llj

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Also something to consider. I don’t know how it is with other families, but in my case we had a Basketball on in the background, but weren’t really watching it. It could be one of those situations as well where people weren’t paying attention to the end of the NFL game, and it took awhile before anyone decided to turn it off.
> 
> Still even with that speculation and assuming that’s accurate to a degree, I’m still inclined to say this is a great number based off how the 2nd hour did as that’s a good indication of how many people REALLY stuck around. And it’s a great number for SD now.


Absolutely. If we assume most people were preparing or eating dinner around that time, they could have just left the TV on while everyone was at the dinner table after the NFL game was over

(yes, we all know a majority of Americans went home and disregarded COVID warnings this Xmas)


----------



## K4L318

Sidloo said:


> But Bianca lost waah waah Vince doesn't know how to Book Bad booking . I wonder now what will they say
> 
> Guess all the idiots complaining here look fool now - ** SPOILERS ** WWE SmackDown Tapings For 12/25


it crashes next 2 weeks bro


----------



## K4L318

DammitChrist said:


> Wow, I didn't see that one coming


anyone saw it happening, Meltzer even said Thursday morning it would do a big number.


----------



## Sidloo

Has anyone seen P


prosperwithdeen said:


> Charlotte pinned Bianca Belair? Lol fu*k off...seriously
> 
> I knew this would happen but some people here didn't believe me...Charlotte is gonna move to SD eventually because she has better opponents there. They'll probably do Sasha vs Charlotte at Mania instead of Sasha/Bianca or Charlotte/Asuka. Then they'll do Sasha vs Bianca on SD.
> 
> Good for Big E though. Looks like a decent show. The cage match was prolly good. They just did a Bryan/Jey 20 minute match like 4 weeks ago so I don't want to see it again so soon. I hope the upcoming Bryan/Roman feud is more than just Jey Uso screwing with Bryan.


*Has anyone seen Prosperwithdeen* *. That's how u get a rating not with a 60 year old wrestler with a broken neck what did u say again



Go back to the WWE section and suck off Kevin Owens some more clown.

Click to expand...

 well that fat kevin owens gets the rating *


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342876728579018754

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper

Yeah this was an anomaly on X-Mas evening. Why would they all watch now as opposed to previous weeks when nothing has changed on the show? I don't mean to downplay it and I hope it stays this high but we won't really know until next week's ratings come out.


----------



## RainmakerV2

prosperwithdeen said:


> Yeah this was an anomaly on X-Mas evening. Why would they all watch now as opposed to previous weeks when nothing has changed on the show? I don't mean to downplay it and I hope it stays this high but we won't really know until next week's ratings come out.


NFL lead in, then you had the one star someone not into WWE may know in Roman done by 8:30, then the show went to its normal number, (a little above). Still holding 2.5 mil for the second hour with a Zayn vs. E main event is really good. Wonder how the numbers may have differed had they held Roman off til the main event. Either way, WWE should be happy af.


----------



## Dr. Middy

This number is fantastic, but it is significant that they stayed around 2.5 and higher right till the end of the show. It helped that it was a really fun show with some awesome matches on it. And Big E felt like a real huge deal at the end of the show, and this starts his push as a big time babyface. Smackdown has been a good show for weeks now, I'm actually enjoying it consistently for the first time in forever. 



Sidloo said:


> But Bianca lost waah waah Vince doesn't know how to Book Bad booking . I wonder now what will they say
> 
> Guess all the idiots complaining here look fool now - ** SPOILERS ** WWE SmackDown Tapings For 12/25


You can still say it was a bad booking decision yet say the show as a whole was very good. She's clearly a star, why have Charlotte (who needs it the least) pin her clean like a sheet? They should have made it more obvious that Bayley cost her at the very least if you want to pin her.


----------



## llj

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> You can still say it was a bad booking decision yet say the show as a whole was very good. She's clearly a star, why have Charlotte (who needs it the least) pin her clean like a sheet? They should have made it more obvious that Bayley cost her at the very least if you want to pin her.


Honestly, the hard truth is, outside of the TINY wrestling bubble, Bianca is probably the least known woman of the 6 in the match. Casuals would likely have run into any of other 5 women over the past few years while flipping through their TVs, but Bianca is the one that most of the casuals don't know yet. So her getting pinned is, from a casuals standpoint, probably a no-brainer--the least known woman gets pinned.

This particular Smackdown was simply not booked for the smarks. It was booked for the NFL audience lead-in.


----------



## Hephaesteus

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342876728579018754
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This tweeter clearly hasnt seen the sasha carmella feud if they think that wwe treats its women like stars. WWE may treat charlie like a star but shes it.


----------



## Hephaesteus

llj said:


> Honestly, the hard truth is, outside of the TINY wrestling bubble, Bianca is probably the least known woman of the 6 in the match. Casuals would likely have run into any of other 5 women over the past few years while flipping through their TVs, but Bianca is the one that most of the casuals don't know yet. So her getting pinned is, from a casuals standpoint, probably a no-brainer--the least known woman gets pinned.
> 
> This particular Smackdown was simply not booked for the smarks. It was booked for the NFL audience lead-in.


Thats the exact reason why you dont pin her, if you want to mark her as an up and comer, she needed to have a pin, just end the match on a schmoz if you have to do this match at all.


----------



## llj

Hephaesteus said:


> Thats the exact reason why you dont pin her, if you want to mark her as an up and comer, she needed to have a pin, just end the match on a schmoz if you have to do this match at all.


I mean yeah, but you have to know Vince-think and accept it, because until he dies or steps away, things won't change. We've been fighting the guy for decades and he still does what he does. At some point we might as well accept that the change we can do is minimal. The only language Vince knows is money.


----------



## llj

Hephaesteus said:


> This tweeter clearly hasnt seen the sasha carmella feud if they think that wwe treats its women like stars. WWE may treat charlie like a star but shes it.


+1

Brand fanboys are just the worst. I didn't even know that "Smackdown fanboy" was a thing until this year.


----------



## K4L318

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342876728579018754
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No it dont 😂


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Now, that's a good number. If they were drawing this every week, that'd be amazing. These are Raw ratings from 4-6 years ago.


----------



## DammitChrist

For the record, they deserve those great ratings for Smackdown this week. Last night was a pretty good episode overall.

They just need to continue doing their best and putting on more of the effort on entertaining fans with good shows going forward.


----------



## The XL 2

I wouldn't put a lot of stock into that number, they'll be in the early 2 millions next week. People probably just left their TVs on after the football game


----------



## sideon

llj said:


> Honestly, the hard truth is, outside of the TINY wrestling bubble, Bianca is probably the least known woman of the 6 in the match. Casuals would likely have run into any of other 5 women over the past few years while flipping through their TVs, but Bianca is the one that most of the casuals don't know yet. So her getting pinned is, from a casuals standpoint, probably a no-brainer--the least known woman gets pinned.
> 
> This particular Smackdown was simply not booked for the smarks. It was booked for the NFL audience lead-in.


Bianca is hated by the smarks, and it was the casuals who were making her name become more popular after her Royal Rumble performance. The least known woman is Carmella which is why if anything they should've had Bianca lose her cool at Bayley and have her & Sasha get DQ'd, that way Charlotte could've pinned Carmella in the end and no one outside of Carmella fans would've complained.


The XL 2 said:


> I wouldn't put a lot of stock into that number, they'll be in the early 2 millions next week. People probably just left their TVs on after the football game


I'm sure FOX and the WWE expect the number to go back down next week, but all they wanted was a big rating after an NFL game and they got more than what they were expecting. Hate all you want but being able to hit 4mil in this era of wrestling is outstanding news.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm starting to wonder if Vince is not involved with Smackdown whatsoever, because it's like it's booked by two different wrestling companies to be honest. We have the best set of champions we've had in years, they're pushing Roman and Sasha like the stars they've always been, and they have their finger on the pulse of what's hot and what should be opening the show and starting the 9:00 hour.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

If this were the norm every week, there'd be no making fun of the ratings every week. But when it goes back to the low 2 millions next week, this number pretty much means very little in the grand scheme.


----------



## the_hound

aew fans "WE BEAT YOU WE BEAT YOUR DEMOS"
impact fans "we beat you, we beat your demos"

smackdown fans _hold my beer_


----------



## thenglishpatriot

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342876728579018754
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342876728579018754
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


people overrating smackdown because of how bad raw is. Its ok and way better then raw but lets not get carried away


----------



## Dark Emperor

Wow, wtf is that rating real. 4.1m hr 1 haha. I bet WWE wish it was Christmas every week.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

NFL lead helped. Plus on Twitter instead of people clowning Jericho you had a lot of people saying how fine Reigns was.


----------



## DammitChrist

To be fair, (poor) looks can be really deceiving.

I wouldn’t take their comments that seriously.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

very surprised (good surprise!) at the rating tbh don't holiday episodes usually draw less?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

So based off this here: Friday Ratings: Lakers Victory Over the Mavericks Leads ABC to Modest Friday Victory

8-8:30 - 5.04 million (puts NFL overrun here - not sure how long that went into SD time)
8:30-9 - 3.15 million (huge drop, but still far better than normal)
9-9:30 - 2.7 million (Another decent drop, but again better than normal)
9:30-10 - 2.45 (same as above)

So overall great numbers. Not good though they bled viewers throughout and didn’t seem to show any signs of recover (perhaps quarterly would show a different picture, but I doubt with how big the drops were between half hours). I guess we’ll see next week if they can at least stay close to that 2.45 million they ended on.


----------



## DammitChrist

#BadNewsSanta said:


> So based off this here: Friday Ratings: Lakers Victory Over the Mavericks Leads ABC to Modest Friday Victory
> 
> 8-8:30 - 5.04 million (puts NFL overrun here - *not sure how long that went into SD time*)
> 8:30-9 - 3.15 million (huge drop, but still far better than normal)
> 9-9:30 - 2.7 million (Another decent drop, but again better than normal)
> 9:30-10 - 2.45 (same as above)
> 
> So overall great numbers. Not good though they bled viewers throughout and didn’t seem to show any signs of recover (perhaps quarterly would show a different picture, but I doubt with how big the drops were between half hours). I guess we’ll see next week if they can at least stay close to that 2.45 million they ended on.


Smackdown began at 8:08 PM EST, so that means that they managed to get (an average of) over 5 million viewers for 22 of those minutes for the first half-hour.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

DammitChrist said:


> Smackdown began at 8:08 PM EST, so that means that they managed to get (an average of) over 5 million viewers for 22 of those minutes for the first half-hour.


 Ah ok cool.

Now we just need to see how much the NFL game had for those last 8 minutes that would bring the viewership up for that half hour.


----------



## RT1981

DammitChrist said:


> Smackdown began at 8:08 PM EST, so that means that they managed to get (an average of) over 5 million viewers for 22 of those minutes for the first half-hour.


that why it was smart of them to put the cage match on first it kept alot of those fans hooked in doing the title match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

All depends on how well the NFL game did. If they did in the 8-9 million range on average, a huge chunk tuned out for SD (especially if those 8 minutes had anywhere near that viewership).

Frankly this show should be treated as outside the ordinary like FS1 episodes are. Once we have a show without an NFL lead in, we’ll see if they’ve really gained any fans. It’s a great number this week, but has the big negative of bleeding viewers throughout the show as well, including likely within that first half hour.

We’ll see though.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

There will never be 3's again.. let alone being back up to the 7's from back in the good days


----------



## Hephaesteus

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I'm starting to wonder if Vince is not involved with Smackdown whatsoever, because it's like it's booked by two different wrestling companies to be honest. We have the best set of champions we've had in years, they're pushing Roman and Sasha like the stars they've always been, and they have their finger on the pulse of what's hot and what should be opening the show and starting the 9:00 hour.*


You're looking at sasha with fan goggles. They couldnt even be assed to present Carmella as a proper challenger. Smackdown is clearly the roman reigns and friends show at this juncture


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hephaesteus said:


> You're looking at sasha with fan goggles. They couldnt even be assed to present Carmella as a proper challenger. Smackdown is clearly the roman reigns and friends show at this juncture


*Carmella laid Sasha out two weeks in a row and busted a champagne bottle on her back on the go home show. Do you even watch Smackdown or just read summaries to make uninformed "edgy" posts?*


----------



## CMPunkRock316

Didn't the NFL game draw 20,000,000+ viewers? Drew over a 10.0 and people are getting excited for a bump of a 1.1M?


----------



## Hephaesteus

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Carmella laid Sasha out two weeks in a row and busted a champagne bottle on her back on the go home show. Do you even watch Smackdown or just read summaries to make uninformed "edgy" posts?*


Is your head so far up Sasha's ass that it's clouding your common sense? How the fuck does any of that qualify carmella for a title match? They're literally skipping steps cuz they couldnt be assed to give this feud a proper build. But sure, treated like a superstar.


----------



## Prosper

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Carmella laid Sasha out two weeks in a row and busted a champagne bottle on her back on the go home show. Do you even watch Smackdown or just read summaries to make uninformed "edgy" posts?*


Lol and what does that mean? Carmella got a free title match for doing nothing and beating no one. She changed her outfit and all of a sudden she's worthy of a shot at Sasha?

Roman and Sasha's presentations have been great but the show is still completely broken on a fundamental level.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

prosperwithdeen said:


> Lol and what does that mean? Carmella got a free title match for doing nothing and beating no one. She changed her outfit and all of a sudden she's worthy of a shot at Sasha?
> 
> Roman and Sasha's presentations have been great but the show is still completely broken on a fundamental level.


*I'm really not trying to hear that from someone who makes a thousand excuses for the stupid shit AEW does on a weekly basis. Smackdown is the best wrestling show on television and the ratings reflect that, period.*


----------



## Prosper

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I'm really not trying to hear that from someone who makes a thousand excuses for the stupid shit AEW does on a weekly basis. Smackdown is the best wrestling show on television and the ratings reflect that, period.*


Don’t get mad lol, at least in AEW you know why people get title shots, the only stupid shit that I see being complained about are who they push which is subjective but at least there is structure. The only reason you think SD is best is because your 2 favs are being pushed lol you know I’m right. The fact that you are willing to overlook all of SD’s deep flaws but be quick to call out AEW’s is a testament to the fact that you’re not being objective. SD barely has a mid card, they have no tag division, and the women’s division sucks outside of Sasha and Bianca and you’re telling me it’s the best hands down because you don’t like OC or whoever you disagree with AEW for pushing? Lol


----------



## 45banshee

Smackdown on Christmas pulled in a 3.3 million viewers. Smackdown hasn't seen that number since 2012. 

Smackdown just has a better quality show to me 









WWE SmackDown Scores Massive Viewership For Christmas Day Show - WrestleTalk


Last night’s special Christmas Day episode of Friday Night SmackDown on FOX has brought in a frankly brilliant viewership figure, something that will be music to the ears of higher-ups […]




wrestletalk.com





The last time Smackdown saw a 3.3 rating. You can see what was on the show this day








Wrestlingdata.com


The past, present and future of wrestling




www.wrestlingdata.com


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

prosperwithdeen said:


> Don’t get mad lol, at least in AEW you know why people get title shots, the only stupid shit that I see being complained about are who they push which is subjective but at least there is structure. The only reason you think SD is best is because your 2 favs are being pushed lol you know I’m right. The fact that you are willing to overlook all of SD’s deep flaws but be quick to call out AEW’s is a testament to the fact that you’re not being objective. SD barely has a mid card, they have no tag division, and the women’s division sucks outside of Sasha and Bianca and you’re telling me it’s the best hands down because you don’t like OC or whoever you disagree with AEW for pushing? Lol


*It's amazing how many wrong statements you've managed to squeeze in 1 paragraph.

1. Your bias argument is moot. Alexa Bliss is one of my favorites and I think she's killing her role, but that doesn't stop me from saying RAW is the worst wrestling program on television. 

2. Though they are the hottest commodities, the Smackdown Women's Division is more than Sasha and Bianca. Bayley is still a top performer and does wonders in making everyone she wrestles look good. Liv and Ruby are the most cohesive tag team, male or female, and Liv is still very popular with fans in spite of her start and stop pushes.

3. Smackdown DOES have a mid card. Big E and Sami's program has been widely praised for weeks, and Big E's Intercontinental Title win was well received on social media. Fans already want Big E vs Roman at Wrestlemania and Heyman constantly adds fuel to that fire.

4. Orange Cassidy has always been in my AEW top 5. Check post history before you make ridiculous claims.*


----------



## Prosper

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *It's amazing how many wrong statements you've managed to squeeze in 1 paragraph.
> 
> 1. Your bias argument is moot. Alexa Bliss is one of my favorites and I think she's killing her role, but that doesn't stop me from saying RAW is the worst wrestling program on television.
> 
> 2. Though they are the hottest commodities, the Smackdown Women's Division is more than Sasha and Bianca. Bayley is still a top performer and does wonders in making everyone she wrestles look good. Liv and Ruby are the most cohesive tag team, male or female, and Liv is still very popular with fans in spite of her start and stop pushes.
> 
> 3. Smackdown DOES have a mid card. Big E and Sami's program has been widely praised for weeks, and Big E's Intercontinental Title win was well received on social media. Fans already want Big E vs Roman at Wrestlemania and Heyman constantly adds fuel to that fire.
> 
> 4. Orange Cassidy has always been in my AEW top 5. Check post history before you make ridiculous claims.*


1.) Ok fair.

2.) Outside of Sasha and Bianca, SD's women's division is just as bad as RAW's. You can't say that Liv and Ruby are amazing but shit on talents like Serena Deeb, Britt Baker, Thunder Rosa, Ivelisse, Riho, Shida etc. like you were doing in that "AEW women bad" thread you made a while back lol 

3.) They have no mid-card scene. When I said barely, I was alluding to Big E. On AEW you have the PAC/Kingston/Archer/Lucha Bros feud, the MJF/Jericho/IC feud, the Darby/Cody/Sting/Team Taz feud, Miro/Best Friends, Dustin Rhodes/Dark Order/Hangman situation, the FTR/Jurassic Express feud, and the Baker/Rosa feud all happening at the same time in the mid-card separate from the main event. SD has no feuds going on right now in their mid-card. Everything is about Roman. Even the Bryan/Uso match last week was just to set up the Bryan vs Roman feud. How can SD objectively be better based on just that alone? You're just hyped about Roman and Sasha being the only 2 that matter lol. 

4.) OK then what stupid decisions are you alluding to? MJF musical and them deciding to showcase too many green talent on one night last week automatically makes them the worst show ever?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

prosperwithdeen said:


> 1.) Ok fair.
> 
> 2.) Outside of Sasha and Bianca, SD's women's division is just as bad as RAW's. You can't say that Liv and Ruby are amazing but shit on talents like Serena Deeb, Britt Baker, Thunder Rosa, Ivelisse, Riho, Shida etc. like you were doing in that "AEW women bad" thread you made a while back lol
> 
> 3.) They have no mid-card scene. When I said barely, I was alluding to Big E. On AEW you have the PAC/Kingston/Archer/Lucha Bros feud, the MJF/Jericho/IC feud, the Darby/Cody/Sting/Team Taz feud, Miro/Best Friends, Dustin Rhodes/Dark Order/Hangman situation, the FTR/Jurassic Express feud, and the Baker/Rosa feud all happening at the same time in the mid-card separate from the main event. SD has no feuds going on right now in their mid-card. Everything is about Roman. Even the Bryan/Uso match last week was just to set up the Bryan vs Roman feud. How can SD objectively be better based on just that alone? You're just hyped about Roman and Sasha being the only 2 that matter lol.
> 
> 4.) OK then what stupid decisions are you alluding to? MJF musical and them deciding to showcase too many green talent on one night last week automatically makes them the worst show ever?


*2. Liv and Ruby are amazing as a team. Liv has improved tremendously as a singles wrestler and if you deny that, you clearly haven't been paying attention. Smackdown Women's Division as a whole is only second to NXT's.

I never made an "AEW Women Bad" thread and the fact that you posted that nonsense reinforces my point about you failing to check post history before making asinine claims. Shida is one of my favorite wrestlers period and I've done nothing but compliment Britt Baker and Thunder Rosa for their contributions to the women's division. I've only criticized Big Swole for being bad, Riho for never showing up to work, and management for their presentation of the division. Try to keep up.

3. Sounds like you're just mad that Roman is a big draw and is featured as such. I don't care. 

4. I've explained the problems with AEW in detail multiple times. Educate yourself before trying to argue.*


----------



## Fearless Viper

AEW has invaded the thread!!


----------



## Prosper

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *2. Liv and Ruby are amazing as a team. Liv has improved tremendously as a singles wrestler and if you deny that, you clearly haven't been paying attention. Smackdown Women's Division as a whole is only second to NXT's.
> 
> I never made an "AEW Women Bad" thread and the fact that you posted that nonsense reinforces my point about you failing to check post history before making asinine claims. Shida is one of my favorite wrestlers period and I've done nothing but compliment Britt Baker and Thunder Rosa for their contributions to the women's division. I've only criticized Big Swole for being bad, Riho for never showing up to work, and management for their presentation of the division. Try to keep up.
> 
> 3. Sounds like you're just mad that Roman is a big draw and is featured as such. I don't care.
> 
> 4. I've explained the problems with AEW in detail multiple times. Educate yourself before trying to argue.*


2.) Amazing as a team? Lol wow Belair

I love Liv and she has definitely improved that’s why she shouldn’t be in this rebooted Riott Squad. SD’s women’s division other than who we have talked about has Carmella, Lacey, Natalya, Billie, Tamina, and the recently released Zelina. It’s not as hyped as you’re making it out to be.

3.) My point exactly lol SD is not the better show you’re just a Roman fan. And I’m not mad about Roman being on top I’m also a fan of the heel turn

4.) I dont need to. My whole point is that their problems are not as deep as WWE’s which I know I’m correct about so your list wouldn’t mean anything anyway lol it’s not possible for them to even be rated higher quality wise as an overall show than NWA Power is let alone AEW, the midcard is 80% of any wrestling show and SD/RAW has none


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

prosperwithdeen said:


> 2.) Amazing as a team? Lol wow Belair
> 
> I love Liv and she has definitely improved that’s why she shouldn’t be in this rebooted Riott Squad. SD’s women’s division other than who we have talked about has Carmella, Lacey, Natalya, Billie, Tamina, and the recently released Zelina. It’s not as hyped as you’re making it out to be.
> 
> 3.) My point exactly lol SD is not the better show you’re just a Roman fan. And I’m not mad about Roman being on top I’m also a fan of the heel turn
> 
> 4.) I dont need to. My whole point is that their problems are not as deep as WWE’s which I know I’m correct about so your list wouldn’t mean anything anyway lol it’s not possible for them to even be rated higher quality wise as an overall show than NWA Power is let alone AEW, the midcard is 80% of any wrestling show and SD/RAW has none


*So let's review. You defend all the stupid shit AEW does like it's paying your bills, yet you come to the forum of the best wrestling show on television to argue that SmackDown is trash because it's too top-heavy with Sasha and Roman and doesn't have a mid card. Besides the fact that you're wrong, putting a bunch of jobbers on television in useless tag matches does not equate to a healthy mid card. 

A healthy mid card is having characters that actually matter in compelling story lines and feuds. I'd rather ONLY watch Big E and Sami Zayn than 30 Dark Order six-man tag matches that mean absolutely nothing. Every AEW mid carder except Orange Cassidy and Darby Allin is exactly where they were in January. They've had no character development whatsoever and have either been jobbing or trading wins in heatless tag matches that do absolutely nothing for anyone involved. *


----------



## DammitChrist

The 'best' wrestling show is so subjective :lol

Smackdown has been really good lately. However, NXT has been more consistent in quality since October, and Dynamite tends to have more entertaining episodes overall. 

Denying that is just blind loyalty to one brand in order to drag down every other wrestling show.


----------



## Brad Boyd

That's actually pretty solid news. Huge plus for WWE.


----------



## TKOW

Is this because of the show, or because many people had no plans for Christmas this year so had more time to watch?


----------



## Dark Emperor

It is not the highest rating since 2012. These so called journalist do not check their facts. 
Just last year, in Oct 2019, the Debut show on Fox scored 3.9m-4.0m overall rating.

I think this Xmas Smackdown had a higher first hour and that is likely what they meant by highest since 2012 but i don't know if that's true.

Either way, its great to get more eyes on Wrestling. If they can gain 200k+ plus fans from it, it will be a massive success. So a rating of 2.4m+ next week will be good. Thankfully Seth Rollins is due back to to help.


----------



## YamchaRocks

Imagine what a number they would pull if Rollins was there.


----------



## 45banshee

Dark Emperor said:


> It is not the highest rating since 2012. These so called journalist do not check their facts.
> Just last year, in Oct 2019, the Debut show on Fox scored 3.9m-4.0m overall rating.
> 
> I think this Xmas Smackdown had a higher first hour and that is likely what they meant by highest since 2012 but i don't know if that's true.
> 
> Either way, its great to get more eyes on Wrestling. If they can gain 200k+ plus fans from it, it will be a massive success. So a rating of 2.4m+ next week will be good. Thankfully Seth Rollins is due back to to help.



Damn my bad. Your right it actually was 2019 where they pulled nearly 4 million. That was my screw up. I went back and looked and its on there 3.9. 

Ok so 3.3 in 2012 was the SECOND highest rating. Its just from 2020 till 2012 its a huge long sea of 1 mil to 2 mil

This is still all very good Fox must be happy to pull this number on a Christmas day where I though there would be even less people watching. 

USA must be looking over at Fox and saying damn how can we get that number. We can't even reach 2 million 









Wrestlingdata.com


The past, present and future of wrestling




www.wrestlingdata.com


----------



## Christopher Near

TKOW said:


> Is this because of the show, or because many people had no plans for Christmas this year so had more time to watch?



Usually people are watching Christmas movies or spending time with family on the evenings

And smackdown was spoiled too so this is great news


----------



## TKOW

Christopher Near said:


> Usually people are watching Christmas movies or spending time with family on the evenings
> 
> And smackdown was spoiled too so this is great news


That's what I'm saying. I don't know what the situation is in the US but in the UK lots of areas are in lockdown, meaning lots of people were either alone or only with one or two other people. So instead of spending time with big family gatherings they were probably at home not doing much once they'd eaten.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Big E = draw

Get over your unconscious bias & make this man top face on SD, Vince.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

JonnyAceLaryngitis said:


> *V1 | D1: 4.097M [1st] | 1.100D [2nd]
> V2 | D2: 2.574M [8th] | 0.800D [4th]
> 
> 2V | 2D: 3.336M | 0.950D
> 
> H2 | H1:
> [ - 1.523M | - 37.17% ]
> [ - 0.300D | - 27.27% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W-W:
> 3.336M | 1.030M [ + 2.306M | + 223.88% ]
> 0.950D | 0.300D [ + 0.650D | + 216.67% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SDF | RAW:
> 3.336M | 1.691M [ + 1.645M | + 97.28% ]
> 0.950D | 0.530D [ + 0.420D | + 79.25% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y-Y:
> 3.336M | 2.439M [ + 0.897M | + 36.78% ]
> 0.950D | 0.650D [ + 0.300D | + 46.15% ]*












*3.303M [5th]
0.960D [3rd]*










*W-W:
3.303M | 1.030M [ + 2.273M | + 220.68% ]
0.960D | 0.300D [ + 0.660D | + 220.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
3.303M | 1.691M [ + 1.612M | + 95.33% ]
0.960D | 0.530D [ + 0.430D | + 81.13% ]*










*Y-Y:
3.303M | 2.431M [ + 0.872M | + 35.87% ]
0.960D | 0.700D [ + 0.260D | + 37.14% ]*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Christopher Near said:


> Usually people are watching Christmas movies or spending time with family on the evenings
> 
> And smackdown was spoiled too so this is great news


*You brought up something that I didn't even consider. Smackdown drawing this rating in spite of spoilers is a really big deal. It's still must see television even if you know what's happening.*


----------



## iarwain

They've been on a major network for awhile now, maybe WWE is starting to build an audience.


----------



## sideon

YamchaRocks said:


> Imagine what a number they would pull if Rollins was there.


Shut up man  . Anyways I find it funny how some are trying to discredit the rating by pointing out the drop in the second hour, but the truth is that the WWE doesn't care about that. All they cared about was getting Roman Reigns seen by as many people as they could before the inevitable drop occurred.


----------



## llj

YamchaRocks said:


> Imagine what a number they would pull if Rollins was there.


3.304!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Clearly all the viewers from the NFL game would’ve stuck around for the whole show if Rollins returned and his segment was the entire 2 hours.

Missed opportunity for biggest SD rating ever smh.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

YamchaRocks said:


> Imagine what a number they would pull if Rollins was there.


*It won't be hard to imagine because we'll see the drop next week.*


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Thanks to Billie Kay!


----------



## llj

45banshee said:


> USA must be looking over at Fox and saying damn how can we get that number. We can't even reach 2 million


It's because Fox is a major network on millions more homes than USA is, and had an NFL lead in last week. Praising Smackdown for killing RAW (or NXT or Dynamite) is like praising McDonald's chain of 200000000000000 restaurants worldwide making more money in a year than a Mom and Pop store down the block which only has 1 store. McDonald's SHOULD make more, just as Smackdown SHOULD be always higher. 

By my estimate, RAW should be doing 1.8 most weeks to Smackdown's 2.1s-2.2s, if you take the core WWE audience and subtract about the usual 10-20% decline of the lesser households reach. So RAW, as bad as it is, is only off their realistic target by about 100k-200k most weeks.


----------



## YamchaRocks

sideon said:


> *Shut up man * . Anyways I find it funny how some are trying to discredit the rating by pointing out the drop in the second hour, but the truth is that the WWE doesn't care about that. All they cared about was getting Roman Reigns seen by as many people as they could before the inevitable drop occurred.


Rude af. Besides Roman has no value to lapsed wrestling fans other than being an eye candy. He is midcard level.


llj said:


> 3.304!


More like 3.700. He draws and around 200-300k fans left with him.


----------



## Darren Criss

Thanks to Big E vs Sami Zayn


----------



## Dark Emperor

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *It won't be hard to imagine because we'll see the drop next week.*


Nonsense, there is guaranteed to be a big drop. We all know last week was an anomaly. But i think Seth return will hold them to around a 2.4m which will be 200k more than they have been drawing while he was away excluding Xmas.

If i am right, haters like you should have no choice but to give the man his dues. But you won't....Continue hyping up Sasha & Roman even though they couldn't smell a 2.3m while Seth was gone. Whilst it was achieved twice after Seth was drafted.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dark Emperor said:


> Nonsense, there is guaranteed to be a big drop. We all know last week was an anomaly. But i think Seth return will hold them to around a 2.4m which will be 200k more than they have been drawing while he was away excluding Xmas.
> 
> If i am right, haters like you should have no choice but to give the man his dues. But you won't....Continue hyping up Sasha & Roman even though they couldn't smell a 2.3m while Seth was gone. Whilst it was achieved twice after Seth was drafted.


*Even Alvarez and Meltzer have admitted Sasha and Roman are carrying the show (with the data to back it up), and they've never been a fan of either. Remain delusional if you want to and continue to argue with Sasha having the highest rated segments on Smackdown week after week. Seth wasn't bringing in any extra fans. Smackdown was already great without him and Sasha and Bayley's rematch hit a number that hasn't been seen since SmackDown's debut on Fox last year.*


----------



## DammitChrist

I can't believe that you need ratings and viewership in order to validate your support for your favorites.


----------



## Dark Emperor

DammitChrist said:


> I can't believe that you need ratings and viewership in order to validate your support for your favorites.


It’s not really that. I just want people to admit Seth has had positive effect on ratings. it’s pretty obvious. Smackdown ratings rises to the highest since Wrestlemania after he got drafted and stayed there. He left and they dropped over 100k.

How is it justified that only Sasha and Roman are the main factors of steady ratings? I agree Roman return made a major difference but rating still fell slightly from Themderdome bump. He and Sasha has been there before Rollins was drafted, after draft (ratings increase) and after Rollins time off (100k+ decline).

If any other superstar had the same clear effect, they would get credit,


----------



## FriedTofu

It was just a great show from start to finish that manage to retain more of the audience from the huge football match lead-in.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 1.996M [10th] | 0.500D [1st]
V2 | D2: 1.834M [11th] | 0.500D [1st]

2V | 2D: 1.915M | 0.500D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.162M | - 8.12% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
1.915M | 3.336M [ - 1.421M | - 42.60% ]
0.500D | 0.950D [ - 0.450D | - 47.37% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
1.915M | 1.769M [ + 0.146M | + 8.25% ]
0.500D | 0.517D [ - 0.017D | - 3.29% ]*










*Y-Y:
1.915M | 2.418M [ - 0.503M | - 20.80% ]
0.500D | 0.700D [ - 0.200D | - 28.57% ]*


----------



## llj

It'll end up above 2 million by Monday, but that's still a significant drop.

What happened to all the thirsty twitter women drooling over Roman's handsomeness last week? 

*I guess because people were pissed Seth didn't come back *


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Wow - unless they get an abnormally high final number bump of 200-300k, that’s really bad. One of the lowest initial numbers in awhile. They retained nothing from last week - and even if they end up around 2.1 million that’s not good either everything considered.

They’re going to jump back up no doubt next week and now that we’re getting into Rumble/Mania season, but it’s pretty bad that they seem to have gained nothing from last week’s viewership.


----------



## The XL 2

Lmao, under 2 million. Anyone who thought any of their numbers last week had anything to do with the product don't live in reality.


----------



## Ozell Gray

Those are good numbers but as usual SmackDown didn't retain the viewers this week.


----------



## HugoCortez

45banshee said:


> Smackdown just has a better quality show to me


Yeah, OP. SD did the highest numbers since 1956 this week .


----------



## MoxAsylum

llj said:


> It'll end up above 2 million by Monday, but that's still a significant drop.
> 
> What happened to all the thirsty twitter women drooling over Roman's handsomeness last week?
> 
> *I guess because people were pissed Seth didn't come back *


College football playoffs were on yesterday too


----------



## HugoCortez

llj said:


> By my estimate, RAW should be doing 1.8 most weeks to Smackdown's 2.1s-2.2s, if you take the core WWE audience and subtract about the usual 10-20% decline of the lesser households reach. So RAW, as bad as it is, is only off their realistic target by about 100k-200k most weeks.



Well, this week RAW and SD did roughly the same ratings, so SD must been especially shit to get RAW types of ratings, following OP's logic.


But for real a show starting with 5-4M and ending with 2.5M is a frigging 2 million drop, so I guess OP is saying SD episode last week was so bad the huge ton of people who started watching it changed channel en masse as the minutes passed by.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Why was the ratings overrated for this show? Its back to 1's!


----------



## justin waynes

Lol you can't trust roman to pull those number constantly,Seth is needed ASAP


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

No NFL lead-in, no ratings. No surprise there. They were drawing almost double this number on Raw in 2015. Yikes.


----------



## Randy Lahey

That's a horrible number given how good they did last week.


----------



## chronoxiong

NBA is back now too guys. That might have taken a hit into their ratings.


----------



## 30yearfan

It was after a Christmas football game obviously people didn't change the channel. WWE is not a draw


----------



## Swindle

The NBA games are unwatchable currently. A bunch of blow outs, so I don't know about that.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

30yearfan said:


> It was after a Christmas football game obviously people didn't change the channel. WWE is not a draw


I betcha most of their viewers were sleeping, I bet most of their ratings are people sleeping with the tv on.


----------



## llj

TeamFlareZakk said:


> I betcha most of their viewers were sleeping, I bet most of their ratings are people sleeping with the tv on.


Eating turkey does make people sleepy, I can totally see it happening.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

llj said:


> Eating turkey does make people sleepy, I can totally see it happening.


Yeah it well resonates with the point that they watched that football game and fell asleep with the tv on thus thats how Smackdown got the ratings.. and I bet people are falling asleep watching RAW and Smackdown on a weekly bases, its so boring it makes sense! WWE's ratings is mostly people sleeping or people that are disappointed in the show they tuned to, thats not a posative rating overall no matter what the numbers are.

Remember when the ratings were big up in the 7's? Back then there was no disappointed fans, it was cool!


----------



## llj

NBA ratings during the pandemic haven't been that much better than your average Smackdown ratings, so they don't give much of a lead in bump nor suck away as many viewers as you think.

Football still far and away is the most watched sport in the US


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

JonnyAceLaryngitis said:


> *V1 | D1: 1.996M [10th] | 0.500D [1st]
> V2 | D2: 1.834M [11th] | 0.500D [1st]
> 
> 2V | 2D: 1.915M | 0.500D
> 
> H2 | H1:
> [ - 0.162M | - 8.12% ]
> [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W-W:
> 1.915M | 3.336M [ - 1.421M | - 42.60% ]
> 0.500D | 0.950D [ - 0.450D | - 47.37% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SDF | RAW:
> 1.915M | 1.769M [ + 0.146M | + 8.25% ]
> 0.500D | 0.517D [ - 0.017D | - 3.29% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y-Y:
> 1.915M | 2.418M [ - 0.503M | - 20.80% ]
> 0.500D | 0.700D [ - 0.200D | - 28.57% ]*












*2.013M [8th]
0.530D [1st]*










*W-W:
2.013M | 3.303M [ - 1.290M | - 39.06% ]
0.530D | 0.960D [ - 0.430D | - 44.79% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.013M | 1.769M [ + 0.244M | + 13.79% ]
0.530D | 0.517D [ + 0.013D | + 2.51% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.013M | 2.413M [ - 0.400M | - 16.58% ]
0.530D | 0.700D [ - 0.170D | - 24.29% ]*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

JonnyAceLaryngitis said:


> *2.013M [8th]
> 0.530D [1st]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W-W:
> 2.013M | 3.303M [ - 1.290M | - 39.06% ]
> 0.530D | 0.960D [ - 0.430D | - 44.79% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SDF | RAW:
> 2.013M | 1.769M [ + 0.244M | + 13.79% ]
> 0.530D | 0.517D [ + 0.013D | + 2.51% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y-Y:
> 2.013M | 2.413M [ - 0.400M | - 16.58% ]
> 0.530D | 0.700D [ - 0.170D | - 24.29% ]*


*That's about expected considering how well the college football playoffs did.* 

*







*


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.036M [11th] | 0.500D [3rd]
V2 | D2: 1.969M [12th] | 0.500D [3rd]

2V | 2D: 2.003M | 0.500D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.067M | - 3.29% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.003M | 1.915M [ + 0.088M | + 4.60% ]
0.500D | 0.500D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.003M | 2.128M [ - 0.125M | - 5.87% ]
0.500D | 0.680D [ - 0.180D | - 26.47% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.003M | 2.503M [ - 0.500M | - 19.98% ]
0.500D | 0.750D [ - 0.250D | - 33.33% ]*


----------



## llj

Ratings seem to be slipping since XMas week


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*They deserved to drop after that long and pointless Roman promo. I hated that shit with The Authority and I don't want it to happen regularly with Roman, especially when he's in a stupid filler feud with the damn Smackdown producer. Don't waste all this Tribal Chief momentum on nonsense.*


BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Okay, this was RAW levels of trash tonight. They really wasted 40 minutes of the show setting up Roman Reigns vs a fucking producer at a top two PPV. This the kind of dumb shit I hated that they did with Seth years ago, and Roman being my favorite male wrestler makes it no different. It's still fucking stupid. This was by far the worst Smackdown I've seen in a very long time.*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347958483447017475


----------



## justin waynes

Where was Sasha the draw? Bring back Rollins. Roman is just overated by his baby fans,I've never got the hype .it was fun in the beginning but now this head of the table stuff has lost its steam . Sasha and Seth has been the draw but internet expert will tell you roman is the biggest draw since 1990


----------



## Dark Emperor

Yeah, they are really missing Seth and a major feud involving him. They are down almost 300k from the last Smackdown before he left when he faced Murphy. Terrible numbers.

Even worse that they falsely advertised him last week and didn’t show up.


----------



## ThirdMan

It'll probably be up 100,000 (2.1 in the overnights, 2.2 final) next week, regardless. All of the wrestling shows on Wednesday and Friday took a hit on account of news coverage drawing away eyeballs this week, IMO.

I think it's 50/50 that Roman actually faces Pearce at RR. It could just be a way to keep him busy until KO makes his "surprise" return on the Friday before, or the day of, the Rumble.


----------



## MoxAsylum

llj said:


> Ratings seem to be slipping since XMas week


Maybe because the WWE is boring


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

JonnyAceLaryngitis said:


> *V1 | D1: 2.036M [11th] | 0.500D [3rd]
> V2 | D2: 1.969M [12th] | 0.500D [3rd]
> 
> 2V | 2D: 2.003M | 0.500D
> 
> H2 | H1:
> [ - 0.067M | - 3.29% ]
> [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W-W:
> 2.003M | 1.915M [ + 0.088M | + 4.60% ]
> 0.500D | 0.500D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SDF | RAW:
> 2.003M | 2.128M [ - 0.125M | - 5.87% ]
> 0.500D | 0.680D [ - 0.180D | - 26.47% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y-Y:
> 2.003M | 2.503M [ - 0.500M | - 19.98% ]
> 0.500D | 0.750D [ - 0.250D | - 33.33% ]*












*2.120M [9th]
0.560D [6th]*










*W-W:
2.120M | 2.013M [ + 0.107M | + 5.32% ]
0.560D | 0.530D [ + 0.030D | + 5.66% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.120M | 2.128M [ - 0.008M | - 0.38% ]
0.560D | 0.680D [ - 0.120D | - 17.65% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.120M | 2.497M [ - 0.377M | - 15.10% ]
0.560D | 0.800D [ - 0.240D | - 30.00% ]*


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.200M [8th] | 0.600D [2nd]
V2 | D2: 2.105M [9th] | 0.600D [2nd]

2V | 2D: 2.153M | 0.600D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.095M | - 4.32% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.153M | 2.003M [ + 0.150M | + 7.49% ]
0.600D | 0.500D [ + 0.100D | + 20.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.153M | 1.819M [ + 0.334M | + 18.36% ]
0.600D | 0.553D [ + 0.047D | + 8.50% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.153M | 2.580M [ - 0.427M | - 16.55% ]
0.600D | 0.800D [ - 0.200D | - 25.00% ]*


----------



## justin waynes

Good ratings but does this means that k.o is a draw ?because there was nothing special about last night smackdown.


----------



## Sidloo

Dominic Rey King Corbin Roman Reign Draw


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Back to a more average number (factoring in the final number bump they usually get), but we’re in Rumble season so that shouldn’t be unexpected. Still down big year over year. They seem to have capped how high they can go with Reigns and what they’ve been doing. They’ll probably stay in this 2-2.3 million range through Mania, unless maybe they get Lesnar in on this (or Rock). Even then, it’d only be very temporary.


----------



## llj

justin waynes said:


> Good ratings but does this means that k.o is a draw ?because there was nothing special about last night smackdown.


It means Nakamura is a draw


----------



## DammitChrist

Daniel Bryan, Cesaro, Kevin Owens, and Shinsuke Nakamura drawing confirmed :trips8


----------



## ThirdMan

What I expected. Back to a 2.1 in the overnights, and (likely) 2,2 in the final ratings. If they put a world title match on one week, they can probably reach a high 2.3 or maybe low 2.4. That appears to be the range.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

JonnyAceLaryngitis said:


> *V1 | D1: 2.200M [8th] | 0.600D [2nd]
> V2 | D2: 2.105M [9th] | 0.600D [2nd]
> 
> 2V | 2D: 2.153M | 0.600D
> 
> H2 | H1:
> [ - 0.095M | - 4.32% ]
> [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W-W:
> 2.153M | 2.003M [ + 0.150M | + 7.49% ]
> 0.600D | 0.500D [ + 0.100D | + 20.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SDF | RAW:
> 2.153M | 1.819M [ + 0.334M | + 18.36% ]
> 0.600D | 0.553D [ + 0.047D | + 8.50% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y-Y:
> 2.153M | 2.580M [ - 0.427M | - 16.55% ]
> 0.600D | 0.800D [ - 0.200D | - 25.00% ]*












*2.262M [6th]
0.670D [2nd]*










*W-W:
2.262M | 2.120M [ + 0.142M | + 6.70% ]
0.670D | 0.560D [ + 0.110D | + 19.64% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.262M | 1.819M [ + 0.443M | + 24.35% ]
0.670D | 0.553D [ + 0.117D | + 21.16% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.262M | 2.562M [ - 0.300M | - 11.71% ]
0.670D | 0.800D [ - 0.130D | - 16.25% ]*


----------



## Dark Emperor

That's a decent rating. Excluding Xmas, that's the best number since Seth left.


----------



## justin waynes

JonnyAceLaryngitis said:


> *2.262M [6th]
> 0.670D [2nd]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W-W:
> 2.262M | 2.120M [ + 0.142M | + 6.70% ]
> 0.670D | 0.560D [ + 0.110D | + 19.64% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SDF | RAW:
> 2.262M | 1.819M [ + 0.443M | + 24.35% ]
> 0.670D | 0.553D [ + 0.117D | + 21.16% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y-Y:
> 2.262M | 2.562M [ - 0.300M | - 11.71% ]
> 0.670D | 0.800D [ - 0.130D | - 16.25% ]*


Is this ratings for raw?


----------



## justin waynes

Dark Emperor said:


> That's a decent rating. Excluding Xmas, that's the best number since Seth left.


Are we on the wrong site? The ratings is for raw or smackdown?


----------



## Dark Emperor

justin waynes said:


> Are we on the wrong site? The ratings is for raw or smackdown?


It's for Smackdown, Fox final rating only come out on a Monday. 

There were doing high 2.2-2 to low 2.3s before he left. So this number is getting close to that. Must be some Rumble interest.


----------



## Kentucky34

Haven't watched since Seth left. Even with the Rumble coming up they still aren't doing the same numbers that Seth drew during Football season. Says it all really. 

Seth is the only serious draw they have.


----------



## DammitChrist

Kentucky34 said:


> Haven't watched since Seth left. Even with the Rumble coming up they still aren't doing the same numbers that Seth drew during Football season. Says it all really.
> 
> Seth is the only serious draw they have.


Nobody is a big TV draw. Go away already, dude.


----------



## Kentucky34

DammitChrist said:


> Nobody is a big TV draw. Go away already, dude.


Then why did the viewership fall on both RAW and Smackdown when Rollins left them?


----------



## DammitChrist

Kentucky34 said:


> Then why did the viewership fall on both RAW and Smackdown when Rollins left them?


Ratings tend to decrease during the Holiday season. Move along now.


----------



## justin waynes

Kentucky34 said:


> Haven't watched since Seth left. Even with the Rumble coming up they still aren't doing the same numbers that Seth drew during Football season. Says it all really.
> 
> Seth is the only serious draw they have.


Am happy you are back ,welcome bro


----------



## justin waynes

DammitChrist said:


> Ratings tend to decrease during the Holiday season. Move along now.


I respect your opinion most times but believe me you that Seth is a draw not that massive draw but fine


----------



## Kentucky34

DammitChrist said:


> Ratings tend to decrease during the Holiday season. Move along now.


Only for a few weeks. 

The ratings started dropping the second Seth left.


----------



## Prosper

Dark Emperor said:


> That's a decent rating. Excluding Xmas, that's the best number since Seth left.


How is this a decent rating relative to FOX's expectations?


----------



## Dark Emperor

prosperwithdeen said:


> How is this a decent rating relative to FOX's expectations?


Because they have never been past 2.3m since last year Wrestlemania Post show (except Xmas) but have stayed 2.1-2.3. So 9months now of steady rating with no decline in numbers. 

Overall TV numbers is still tumbling down consistently except News shows and Football games. 

Smackdown is comfortably the highest rated wrestling show on TV so what exactly is Fox to be disappointed about? They are filling a spot and getting decent numbers on a Friday night which is probably weakest night for TV.


----------



## kingfrass44

Dark Emperor said:


> Because they have never been past 2.3m since last year Wrestlemania Post show (except Xmas) but have stayed 2.1-2.3. So 9months now of steady rating with no decline in numbers.
> 
> Overall TV numbers is still tumbling down consistently except News shows and Football games.
> 
> Smackdown is comfortably the highest rated wrestling show on TV so what exactly is Fox to be disappointed about? They are filling a spot and getting decent numbers on a Friday night which is probably weakest night for TV.


You are wrong Where is the source


----------



## Dark Emperor

Source for what?

Go back through the data post Wrestlemania, rating has never been above 2.3 except Xmas. But has steadied since earlt summer.

TV Ratings overall was down 18% as per article here.









The Grim TV Ratings Reality of 2020







www.hollywoodreporter.com




.


----------



## TD Stinger

SD going into Mania last year was usually doing 2.3 to 2.5 million viewers a week, usually getting around .7-.8 in the Demo. Fast forward to now and after a year of doing shows in the PC and the Thunderdome, they're doing 2.1 to 2.3 and .6-.7 in the Demo. Even with the pandemic they've managed not to fall off too much year to year. I hope they can keep that momentum going through the year to the point where they're possible touring again.


----------



## justin waynes

TD Stinger said:


> SD going into Mania last year was usually doing 2.3 to 2.5 million viewers a week, usually getting around .7-.8 in the Demo. Fast forward to now and after a year of doing shows in the PC and the Thunderdome, they're doing 2.1 to 2.3 and .6-.7 in the Demo. Even with the pandemic they've managed not to fall off too much year to year. I hope they can keep that momentum going through the year to the point where they're possible touring again.


Ratings have never mattered


----------



## Dark Emperor

TD Stinger said:


> SD going into Mania last year was usually doing 2.3 to 2.5 million viewers a week, usually getting around .7-.8 in the Demo. Fast forward to now and after a year of doing shows in the PC and the Thunderdome, they're doing 2.1 to 2.3 and .6-.7 in the Demo. Even with the pandemic they've managed not to fall off too much year to year. I hope they can keep that momentum going through the year to the point where they're possible touring again.


The A Show!

Let's see what impact Seth has on his return.


----------



## Kentucky34

Dark Emperor said:


> The A Show!
> 
> Let's see what impact Seth has on his return.


He'll at least retain viewers. 

I think he'll spike viewership a bit. 

Imagine the numbers he would pull if the company pushed him properly.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.284M [10th] | 0.600D [2nd]
V2 | D2: 2.280M [11th] | 0.600D [2nd]

2V | 2D: 2.282M | 0.600D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.004M | - 0.18% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.282M | 2.153M [ + 0.129M | + 5.99% ]
0.600D | 0.600D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.282M | 1.854M [ + 0.428M | + 23.09% ]
0.600D | 0.603D [ - 0.003D | - 0.50% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.282M | 2.470M [ - 0.188M | - 7.61% ]
0.600D | 0.700D [ - 0.100D | - 14.29% ]*


----------



## justin waynes

Nobody is a draw and Vince loves it,as long as the show is well booked with a very good storyline the ratings will be fine. This ratings are too excellent even though wwe sucks.well-done Daniel Bryan and the other guy👍👍👍


----------



## Kentucky34

People tuning in again heading into Rumble season. 

They still aren't doing the same numbers that Seth drew during the holiday season. Makes you wonder what they could be doing if Seth was active at this time of year. Perhaps even year on year growth?


----------



## DammitChrist

Kentucky34 said:


> *People tuning in again heading into Rumble season.*
> 
> They still aren't doing the same numbers that Seth drew during the holiday season. Makes you wonder what they could be doing if Seth was active at this time of year. Perhaps even year on year growth?


That’s all you needed to say since nobody on the current roster is a big TV draw.

Your blatant hatred for Seth Rollins is beyond weird at this point.


----------



## Kentucky34

DammitChrist said:


> That’s all you needed to say since nobody on the current roster is a big TV draw.
> 
> Your blatant hatred for Seth Rollins is beyond weird at this point.


You don't agree that the numbers dropped when Seth left?


----------



## justin waynes

Kentucky34 said:


> People tuning in again heading into Rumble season.
> 
> They still aren't doing the same numbers that Seth drew during the holiday season. Makes you wonder what they could be doing if Seth was active at this time of year. Perhaps even year on year growth?


This numbers are still good based on the fact of the pandemic


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

A pretty good initial number. If it goes up like normal for final, an overall solid number for the show. It would only be down like 100k from prior year, which is great.


----------



## Dark Emperor

That is a good rating for sure. If it goes up 100k as usual, I think it will actually be the best viewership since Week after Mania excluding Xmas episode. Even bigger than Seth farewell appearance vs Murphy.

Look like the Rumble is an even bigger draw than Seth, Roman & Sasha.


----------



## chronoxiong

Adam Pearce = ratings. 

Quit with the delusional Seth Rollins equals ratings and shit like that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Second to last in terms of overall viewership for the night. As always, they only finish ahead of the CW Network. They are above average in male 18-49 and average in the other demos, going by the chart:


----------



## Kentucky34

chronoxiong said:


> Adam Pearce = ratings.
> 
> Quit with the delusional Seth Rollins equals ratings and shit like that.


The numbers are there for everyone to see. 

Seth boosted RAW's hourly ratings for months. He brought 200-300k viewers with him when he moved to Smackdown. Those fans left once he went on vacation.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

JonnyAceLaryngitis said:


> *V1 | D1: 2.284M [10th] | 0.600D [2nd]
> V2 | D2: 2.280M [11th] | 0.600D [2nd]
> 
> 2V | 2D: 2.282M | 0.600D
> 
> H2 | H1:
> [ - 0.004M | - 0.18% ]
> [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W-W:
> 2.282M | 2.153M [ + 0.129M | + 5.99% ]
> 0.600D | 0.600D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SDF | RAW:
> 2.282M | 1.854M [ + 0.428M | + 23.09% ]
> 0.600D | 0.603D [ - 0.003D | - 0.50% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y-Y:
> 2.282M | 2.470M [ - 0.188M | - 7.61% ]
> 0.600D | 0.700D [ - 0.100D | - 14.29% ]*












*2.383M [8th]
0.630D [2nd]*










*W-W:
2.383M | 2.262M [ + 0.121M | + 5.35% ]
0.630D | 0.670D [ - 0.040D | - 5.97% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.383M | 1.854M [ + 0.529M | + 28.53% ]
0.630D | 0.603D [ + 0.027D | + 4.48% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.383M | 2.448M [ - 0.065M | - 2.66% ]
0.630D | 0.700D [ - 0.070D | - 10.00% ]*


----------



## TD Stinger

Nice to see a showing I'm enjoying continue to increase, however small, every week. Hope they can keep up the momentum into their biggest show of the year.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

The true question is what would RAW and SD draw if both shows switched networks and nights?

I think numbers would be nearly identical.


----------



## Dark Emperor

That is a very good rating. Excluding Xmas, that is the highest since Post Mania Smackdown. Rumble is a draw and there seems to be decent interest in Smackdown.

Lets not forget they went under 2m during Covid in early Summer so they basically gained over 400k fan back due to having an interesting show. That's pretty good.


----------



## Dark Emperor

CMPunkRock316 said:


> The true question is what would RAW and SD draw if both shows switched networks and nights?
> 
> I think numbers would be nearly identical.


If Smackdown was 3 hrs and on USA Network on Monday, then yeah they wont be getting 2.38m. But i still think they will be above what Raw is doing. They have the bigger stars.


----------



## justin waynes

Dark Emperor said:


> If Smackdown was 3 hrs and on USA Network on Monday, then yeah they wont be getting 2.38m. But i still think they will be above what Raw is doing. They have the bigger stars.


Raw has bigger stars but smackdown has better talkers and entertainers


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

justin waynes said:


> Where was Sasha the draw? Bring back Rollins. Roman is just overated by his baby fans,I've never got the hype .it was fun in the beginning but now this head of the table stuff has lost its steam




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353865668391796736


----------



## justin waynes

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353865668391796736


Sasha is a draw I agree but Seth is better


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

justin waynes said:


> Sasha is a draw I agree but Seth is better


*
I know you're a gimmick poster, but I'm bored. No, he isn't. He's never done close to these numbers in the last year.*


----------



## Kentucky34

Seth is the biggest draw in the company. 

They will do 2.5 million when he comes back.


----------



## justin waynes

Kentucky34 said:


> Seth is the biggest draw in the company.
> 
> They will do 2.5 million when he comes back.


They can't but 2 million is more than enough


----------



## YamchaRocks

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I know you're a gimmick poster, but I'm bored. No, he isn't. He's never done close to these numbers in the last year.*


The numbers don't lie. He spikes up the viewership.


----------



## DammitChrist

These (fake) gimmick accounts are horrendous.


----------



## Dark Emperor

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353865668391796736


Rumble build is the draw, nothing to do with Sasha. She was there when ratings sank under 2m in late Spring/early summer. It only started to recover when Thunderdome was introduced, Roman's return then Seth being drafted sent it even higher.

The bump from Seth's return is gonna have them doing 2.4-2.5m post Rumble, can't wait!


----------



## Dark Emperor

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I know you're a gimmick poster, but I'm bored. No, he isn't. He's never done close to these numbers in the last year.*


Yes, he has. The show of his last appearance where he was pre advertised to face Murphy did 2.33m. That is still 3rd best rated show since Week after Mania. First being Xmas special and 2nd this past week (due to Rumble hype).

What is amazing is there was nothing pre advertised on that show apart from Seth v Murphy and conclusion to the feud and he still drew those extra viewers. Guy deserves massive credit along with Mysterio angle.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dark Emperor said:


> Rumble build is the draw, nothing to do with Sasha. She was there when ratings sank under 2m in late Spring/early summer. It only started to recover when Thunderdome was introduced, Roman's return then Seth being drafted sent it even higher.
> 
> The bump from Seth's return is gonna have them doing 2.4-2.5m post Rumble, can't wait!


*The Seth trolls are embarrassing. Sasha and Bayley have the highest rated segment since Smackdown came to FOX. All of Sasha's hours have the most spikes. Not a single viewer stopped watching because Seth isn't on the show. His absence isn't even noticeable because the Mysterio storyline was corny anyway.*


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Smackdown is pretty much the worst show on Fox.


----------



## Dark Emperor

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Smackdown is pretty much the worst show on Fox.


Lol you only post negative stuff about WWE and weird Billie Kay posts. And they call others trolls who have stating facts about the positive correlation between of Seth Rollins & ratings.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.294M [10th] | 0.600D [1st]
V2 | D2: 2.161M [11th] | 0.600D [1st]

2V | 2D: 2.228M | 0.600D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.133M | - 5.80% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.228M | 2.282M [ - 0.054M | - 2.37% ]
0.600D | 0.600D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.228M | 1.819M [ + 0.409M | + 22.48% ]
0.600D | 0.517D [ + 0.083D | + 16.05% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.228M | 2.424M [ - 0.196M | - 8.09% ]
0.600D | 0.700D [ - 0.100D | - 14.29% ]*


----------



## RainmakerV2

So about 2.3 for a final rating. Steady is as steady goes.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Good early number, but go home show for Rumble so I expected it up, and next week I expect it up more so. After that will probably drop for a few weeks until March, where things jump back up for Mania, then naturally go down after that.

I think keeping as close as possible to last years number each week is key. In my book anything over 10% decline isn’t good, anything under ranges from solid-good, and it’s be great if they beat last year’s numbers week by week (not expecting that though through Mania - but after Mania it shouldn’t be as tough since last year’s numbers were low between Mania and Summerslam for most part).


----------



## TD Stinger

The final rating released next week will probably be around 2.3. That seems to be their peak for now. Let's see if they can raise that going into Mania. As the year goes on it will inevitably go down as viewership usually does for WWE shows.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

JonnyAceLaryngitis said:


> *V1 | D1: 2.294M [10th] | 0.600D [1st]
> V2 | D2: 2.161M [11th] | 0.600D [1st]
> 
> 2V | 2D: 2.228M | 0.600D
> 
> H2 | H1:
> [ - 0.133M | - 5.80% ]
> [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W-W:
> 2.228M | 2.282M [ - 0.054M | - 2.37% ]
> 0.600D | 0.600D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SDF | RAW:
> 2.228M | 1.819M [ + 0.409M | + 22.48% ]
> 0.600D | 0.517D [ + 0.083D | + 16.05% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y-Y:
> 2.228M | 2.424M [ - 0.196M | - 8.09% ]
> 0.600D | 0.700D [ - 0.100D | - 14.29% ]*












*2.304M [8th]
0.620D [1st]*










*W-W:
2.304M | 2.383M [ - 0.079M | - 3.32% ]
0.620D | 0.630D [ - 0.010D | - 1.59% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.304M | 1.819M [ + 0.485M | + 26.66% ]
0.620D | 0.517D [ + 0.103D | + 19.92% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.304M | 2.422M [ - 0.118M | - 4.87% ]
0.620D | 0.700D [ - 0.080D | - 11.43% ]*


----------



## justin waynes

It will increase more due to Seth Rollins return


----------



## justin waynes

It will increase more due to Seth Rollins return


----------



## Kentucky34

justin waynes said:


> It will increase more due to Seth Rollins return


2.5 million this Friday.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Kentucky34 said:


> 2.5 million this Friday.


I'm thinking 2.4m. Seth & Mysterio feud brought an extra 100k to Smackdown when he got drafted. 

But I won't be surprised if it goes to 2.5m with the post Royal Rumble bump as well. 

One thing is for sure, he won't get any credit if ratings goes up.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Show did a 2.1 both hours.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Raw in 2015 when Seth was the top guy did much better than these numbers. And thats on cable TV, not even Network tv. shrug.

Ditto for the champions a few years before that and after that on Raw.

_FACT_


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

No one is bumping SD's numbers. We're in the Road to WM, the show after the Rumble, and they did a 2.1. SD barely does more than Raw does these days and thats with the advantage of being on Network TV. Terrible.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

And here's the chart. SD and FOX once again finish second to last for the night:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Also, I like Edge. But not a great week for him as far as ratings go. Not that anyone else drew, either.


----------



## Dark Emperor

No surprise, Seth didn't wasn't on. He's advertised next week so expect the ratings to pick up then. 

Edge unfortunately is not a draw. But I'd still prefer him compared to Goldberg or Lesnar as he will show up often and put on a decent match.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.144M [10th] | 0.600D [2nd]
V2 | D2: 2.108M [11th] | 0.600D [2nd]

2V | 2D: 2.126M | 0.600D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.036M | - 1.68% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.126M | 2.228M [ - 0.102M | - 4.58% ]
0.600D | 0.600D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.126M | 1.892M [ + 0.234M | + 12.37% ]
0.600D | 0.577D [ + 0.023D | + 3.99% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.126M | 2.547M [ - 0.421M | - 16.53% ]
0.600D | 0.750D [ - 0.150D | - 20.00% ]*


----------



## llj

Disappointing post Rumble number. Well, disappointing for WWE anyway. Not for me


----------



## llj

Showstopper said:


> And here's the chart. SD and FOX once again finish second to last for the night:


Damn, look at all the orange and red for SD. Fox is really paying over a billion for this show? DAMN!


----------



## YamchaRocks

We need Seth the draw back ASAP


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Ended up at 2.257. Standard for Smackdown, although lower than I'd expect for a post-Rumble show.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

JonnyAceLaryngitis said:


> *V1 | D1: 2.144M [10th] | 0.600D [2nd]
> V2 | D2: 2.108M [11th] | 0.600D [2nd]
> 
> 2V | 2D: 2.126M | 0.600D
> 
> H2 | H1:
> [ - 0.036M | - 1.68% ]
> [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W-W:
> 2.126M | 2.228M [ - 0.102M | - 4.58% ]
> 0.600D | 0.600D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SDF | RAW:
> 2.126M | 1.892M [ + 0.234M | + 12.37% ]
> 0.600D | 0.577D [ + 0.023D | + 3.99% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y-Y:
> 2.126M | 2.547M [ - 0.421M | - 16.53% ]
> 0.600D | 0.750D [ - 0.150D | - 20.00% ]*












*2.257M [8th]
0.650D [2nd]*










*W-W:
2.257M | 2.304M [ - 0.047M | - 2.04% ]
0.650D | 0.620D [ + 0.030D | + 4.84% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.257M | 1.892M [ + 0.365M | + 19.29% ]
0.650D | 0.577D [ + 0.073D | + 12.65% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.257M | 2.538M [ - 0.281M | - 11.07% ]
0.650D | 0.800D [ - 0.150D | - 18.75% ]*


----------



## DammitChrist

Alright, I'm just going to go ahead and be realistic here by making a prediction that Smackdown receives approximately 2.0-2.1 million viewers because I know that there's going to be some gimmick posters/"fans" on here who will keep hyping up a certain wrestler as this TV draw.

*NOBODY *on the current roster is a big TV draw who will 'save' the ratings (and that includes one of my top favorites in Seth Rollins).


----------



## llj

DammitChrist said:


> Alright, I'm just going to go ahead and be realistic here by making a prediction that Smackdown receives approximately 2.0-2.1 million viewers because I know that there's going to be some gimmick posters/"fans" on here who will keep hyping up a certain wrestler as this TV draw.
> 
> *NOBODY *on the current roster is a big TV draw who will 'save' the ratings (and that includes one of my top favorites in Seth Rollins).


If they don't do 2.5 million this week it will only be because they didn't put the belt on Seth right away


----------



## justin waynes

llj said:


> If they don't do 2.5 million this week it will only be because they didn't put the belt on Seth right away


Hahaha


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 1.905M [10th] | 0.500D [3rd]
V2 | D2: 1.862M [11th] | 0.500D [3rd]

2V | 2D: 1.884M | 0.500D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.043M | - 2.26% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
1.884M | 2.126M [ - 0.242M | - 11.38% ]
0.500D | 0.600D [ - 0.100D | - 16.67% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
1.884M | 1.715M [ + 0.169M | + 9.85% ]
0.500D | 0.487D [ + 0.013D | + 2.67% ]*










*Y-Y:
1.884M | 2.482M [ - 0.598M | - 24.09% ]
0.500D | 0.700D [ - 0.200D | - 28.57% ]*


----------



## llj

........


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

If Seth had just come back on Raw, Roman be there randomly, win the belt from Roman in the first 10 minutes that show, then advertise Smackdown before every commercial break as Seth’s championship celebration return, I have no doubt in my mind Smackdown would have hit 3 million this week.


----------



## Fearless Viper




----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I wonder if the final number is even going to hit 2 million? It’s going to be close either way most likely.

End of the day, this is a bad number. Doesn’t seem like people cared about the Seth return, or the hook from last week where it appeared the Reigns/Owens storyline was continuing. Plus it’s during Mania season so yeah... not good.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Damn, Seth fans decided to watch the impeachment proceedings .... 

Hey, it works as an excuse in the AEW section!


----------



## Kentucky34

The number was always going to be lower than last week that had the post PPV bump.

The final number should be close to last weeks number. 

Good audience retention.


----------



## Kentucky34

The news is destroying wrestling. 

Smackdown did better than AEW and NXT. You can thank Seth for that.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Wrestling down all week compared to last week. 

WWE Raw - 9.4% down
Aew Dynamite - 12.2% down
WWE NXT - 24.0% down 
WWE Smackdown - 11.4% down

Terrible week for Wrestling. Not quite sure why but nothing Seth can do about it unfortunately. 

Smackdown still held up best after Raw. Would it have down worse without Seth's return? We'll never know.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dark Emperor said:


> Damn, Seth fans decided to watch the impeachment proceedings ....
> 
> Hey, it works as an excuse in the AEW section!


*Nah, I'm not letting this go. We were told for months by the Seth trolls that he would increase Sasha's record high pandemic ratings, yet they immediately hit a record low on his ADVERTISED return. They'll have to delete their accounts and get a new gimmick.*


----------



## Dark Emperor

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Nah, I'm not letting this go. We were told for months by the Seth trolls that he would increase Sasha's record high pandemic ratings, yet they immediately hit a record low on his ADVERTISED return. They'll have to delete their accounts and get a new gimmick.*


So Sasha didn't appear on Smackdown this week? You claimed credit to Sasha when Seth v Murphy drew those great numbers in his last appearance. 

Also never forget. Raw lowest ever hourly viewership featured 'The Draw' Sasha Banks pre-advertised & main-eventing.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Seth ahead on Youtube views for Smackdown, well ahead of Sasha & Reigns. Looks like the other superstars drags the number down.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dark Emperor said:


> So Sasha didn't appear on Smackdown this week? You claimed credit to Sasha when Seth v Murphy drew those great numbers in his last appearance.
> 
> Also never forget. Raw lowest ever hourly viewership featured 'The Draw' Sasha Banks pre-advertised & main-eventing.


*Yeah no. That was Drew and Ziggler, who no one gave a fuck about for the entire year of all time low ratings RAW kept drawing in 2020. In case you forgot, Seth was on those shows too. Sasha gave NXT and Smackdown their highest viewership with HER SEGMENTS in the pandemic era. They still haven't been topped. Don't even start with YouTube views because she's been destroying your favorite wrestler all year. *


----------



## DammitChrist

Roman Reigns isn’t a big TV draw.

Seth Rollins isn’t a big TV draw.

Sasha Banks isn’t a big TV draw.

Even Edge isn’t a big TV draw.

Can you guys quit bickering over who’s a ratings draw, and who’s “tanking” the ratings?

It’s beyond embarrassing at this point; especially when one of you is overlooking the fact that Reigns and Sasha were on the show too; but yet they STILL couldn’t save the low ratings either. 

Enough with your blind fandom already.

Anyway, I’d say that the impeachment trials (and news coverage over that) may have negatively impacted the ratings for wrestling shows this week. 

Assuming that nothing crazy happens next week, I predict that Smackdown will be back to receiving 2 million+ viewers.


----------



## llj

We need some Rey Mysterio trolls in here to fight it out with the Seth and Sasha "stans"

Rey is the true draw! More people around the world know him than Sasha, Seth and Roman COMBINED!!!!! He's got so much drawing power that his kids are now draws by association!


----------



## Kentucky34

Those watching the impeachment trial caught up with Seth's segment on Youtube.


----------



## McIntyre Fan

No one tuned in for Reigns 'Blockbuster announcement'? I am shocked!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Pathetic numbers. And doing better than AEW and NXT isn't exactly some barometer of success considering neither one have a million viewers in along time. This is the coldest 'Road to WM' in quite some time. Not one hot match on the horizon.


----------



## Dark Emperor

DammitChrist said:


> Roman Reigns isn’t a big TV draw.
> 
> Seth Rollins isn’t a big TV draw.
> 
> Sasha Banks isn’t a big TV draw.
> 
> Even Edge isn’t a big TV draw.
> 
> Can you guys quit bickering over who’s a ratings draw, and who’s “tanking” the ratings?
> 
> It’s beyond embarrassing at this point; especially when one of you is overlooking the fact that Reigns and Sasha were on the show too; but yet they STILL couldn’t save the ratings either.
> 
> Enough with your blind fandom already.
> 
> Anyway, I’d say that the impeachment trials (and news coverage over that) may have negatively impacted the ratings for wrestling shows this week.
> 
> Assuming that nothing crazy happens next week, I predict that Smackdown will be back to receiving 2 million+ viewers.


Haha just a bit of fun. We all know Seth has his audience. So does Sasha and Reigns. The show would do much worse without the 3 of them. 

But to pretend Sasha and Reigns are major draws whist Seth isn't is just dishonest. Too many Seth haters out there.


----------



## Kentucky34

Dark Emperor said:


> Haha just a bit of fun. We all know Seth has his audience. So does Sasha and Reigns. The show would do much worse without the 3 of them.
> 
> But to pretend Sasha and Reigns are major draws whist Seth isn't is just dishonest. Too many Seth haters out there.


Seth isn't a massive draw. How could he be when the company don't book him as the FOTC?

He's still the biggest draw in the company.


----------



## justin waynes

Where is Kentucky I alone can't explain this


----------



## Kentucky34

justin waynes said:


> Where is Kentucky I alone can't explain this


Even Meltzer who hates Seth says the low number is because of the impeachment hearings. 

Next week the number will be back over 2 million.


----------



## Runaway

Seth Rollins. Tuning people out since 2015.


----------



## McIntyre Fan

Kentucky34 said:


> Even Meltzer who hates Seth says the low number is because of the impeachment hearings.
> 
> Next week the number will be back over 2 million.


Could be wrong but doesnt impeachment hearing start around noon and end by evening? SD is at night. I don't think impeachment is happening at night. Tell me if I am wrong.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*LMAO at least Kentucky is consistent and didn't blame Sasha. Dude is holding on tight to the "Seth is a draw" gimmick. It's on life support right now.*


----------



## Kentucky34

Runaway said:


> Seth Rollins. Tuning people out since 2015.


No one since has drawn the numbers Seth did in 2014 and 2015.


----------



## Kentucky34

McIntyre Fan said:


> Could be wrong but doesnt impeachment hearing start around noon and end by evening? SD is at night. I don't think impeachment is happening at night. Tell me if I am wrong.


People are still glued to the news to hear about it.


----------



## DammitChrist

Runaway said:


> Seth Rollins. Tuning people out since 2015.


Except that you’re absolutely wrong here considering the fact that people have tuned out from the product over the past several years no matter who they decide to push around the main-event scene. 

Imagine being naive enough to blame this all on 1 wrestler, especially a top talent in Seth Rollins 😂


----------



## McIntyre Fan

Kentucky34 said:


> People are still glued to the news to hear about it.


Steve Austin was drawing record breaking viewership during Bill Clinton's impeachment. Why isn't Seth doing the same?


----------



## Kentucky34

McIntyre Fan said:


> Steve Austin was drawing record breaking viewership during Bill Clinton's impeachment. Why isn't Seth doing the same?


Austin was the FOTC.

Seth isn't.

If WWE booked Seth as the FOTC they would draw much higher viewership figures.


----------



## DammitChrist

I honestly can’t believe this bad gimmick is STILL going on 7 months later (and counting). 

It’s not even entertaining too.


----------



## sideon

Kentucky34 said:


> Austin was the FOTC.
> 
> Seth isn't.
> 
> If WWE booked Seth as the FOTC they would draw much higher viewership figures.


Shut up, This act has gotten real old. What proof do you have that Seth is a draw?


----------



## justin waynes

Kentucky34 said:


> Seth isn't a massive draw. How could he be when the company don't book him as the FOTC?
> 
> He's still the biggest draw in the company.





Kentucky34 said:


> Seth isn't a massive draw. How could he be when the company don't book him as the FOTC?
> 
> He's still the biggest draw in the company.


Bro can we please calm down a little bit about the Seth drawings stuff but yeah he is supertalented


----------



## justin waynes

sideon said:


> Shut up, This act has gotten real old. What proof do you have that Seth is a draw?


Seth as u.c on raw drew huge numbers in 2019 and beat the NBA many times.Seth as world champ in 2015 drew 4-5 million viewers


----------



## MoxAsylum

Kentucky34 said:


> The news is destroying wrestling.
> 
> Smackdown did better than AEW and NXT. You can thank Seth for that.


Seth is a geek


----------



## DammitChrist

MoxAsylum said:


> Seth is a geek


To be fair, this is ironic coming from you; especially since we’re the actual geeks here (although you take the cake for the biggest one in this case).


----------



## Randy Lahey

When you’re down 20-25% of your audience year over year, that is a huge problem.

Smackdown is in just as bad of shape as Raw


----------



## DaSlacker

Not that I really care, just forever amazed they continue with the brand split and just 5 matches on a 2 hour show. In this era of empty arenas, plummeting viewing figures and Tiktok. You'd think both WWE and the networks would want star power and a much faster pace.


----------



## MoxAsylum

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I wonder if the final number is even going to hit 2 million? It’s going to be close either way most likely.
> 
> End of the day, this is a bad number. Doesn’t seem like people cared about the Seth return, or the hook from last week where it appeared the Reigns/Owens storyline was continuing. Plus it’s during Mania season so yeah... not good.


I mean the WWE has no stars left other than Reigns and Edge, WWE is in bad shape


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

surprised the impeachment thing impacted the ratings that much


----------



## Smark1995

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> surprised the impeachment thing impacted the ratings that much


Why? This is a big event in American history


----------



## llj

MoxAsylum said:


> I mean the WWE has no stars left other than Reigns and Edge, WWE is in bad shape


Edge is not a draw either. Probably the worst of all the past 'legends' when it comes to moving numbers


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

MoxAsylum said:


> I mean the WWE has no stars left other than Reigns and Edge, WWE is in bad shape


Thing is neither of them are draws either. Reigns can’t break SD above prior year numbers and plenty of weeks have still been down 10+% year over year. Edge won the Rumble and had virtually no impact on any of the shows he went to. Are they the biggest stars in the company? Yes. But WWE has no real draws. Just some guys who are bigger stars than others, under a pretty low bar.

This is what happens when they spend years at a time focusing on one guy and only caring to build up one guy long term. Cena from 2005-2014 and Reigns from 2015-current. Sure there are other guys that get their 15 minutes of fame. Drew is getting his right now. But long term they only ever focus on one guy. Even Edge, while he got lucky to be a consistent main eventer during Cena’s reign, he was a heel for 90% of it and relegated to the b-show. Which is why he doesn’t have the star and drawing power he could have potentially.

There’s a lot of things WWE needs to do, but one of them is figure out how to consistently build up multiple big time stars, not just one, with a revolving door of supporting players in temporary main event spots.


----------



## MoxAsylum

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Thing is neither of them are draws either. Reigns can’t break SD above prior year numbers and plenty of weeks have still been down 10+% year over year. Edge won the Rumble and had virtually no impact on any of the shows he went to. Are they the biggest stars in the company? Yes. But WWE has no real draws. Just some guys who are bigger stars than others, under a pretty low bar.
> 
> This is what happens when they spend years at a time focusing on one guy and only caring to build up one guy long term. Cena from 2005-2014 and Reigns from 2015-current. Sure there are other guys that get their 15 minutes of fame. Drew is getting his right now. But long term they only ever focus on one guy. Even Edge, while he got lucky to be a consistent main eventer during Cena’s reign, he was a heel for 90% of it and relegated to the b-show. Which is why he doesn’t have the star and drawing power he could have potentially.
> 
> There’s a lot of things WWE needs to do, but one of them is figure out how to consistently build up multiple big time stars, not just one, with a revolving door of supporting players in temporary main event spots.


Cena carried the company though and will probably be the last major star/draw they've created


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

MoxAsylum said:


> Cena carried the company though and will probably be the last major star/draw they've created


He may have become a draw and steadied the downward trending ship (and may have even helped bump things initially), but again it was at the sacrifice of others who potentially (though not definitely) could have been actual draws as well. Plus, Cena never really reached mainstream level anyway while in WWE except maybe when he was feuding with Rock. I know he was a huge merchandise seller, which is nice, but to me it's not enough to justify putting all eggs in one basket like they did with him. 

I think there's more to the current issues with the product than just that, but it's part of the big problem.


----------



## sideon

justin waynes said:


> Seth as u.c on raw drew huge numbers in 2019 and beat the NBA many times.Seth as world champ in 2015 drew 4-5 million viewers


 Pretty sure that was because of Cena.


----------



## justin waynes

sideon said:


> Pretty sure that was because of Cena.


Cena was barely around.in 2019 Seth as u.c made raw beat the NBA in terms of ratings severally although Becky contributed a lot though


----------



## Hephaesteus

smackdown should probs stop

A) putting 65 percent of its show around one person
b) stop putting the same people in championship fights
c)ignoring the majority of its wrestlers.

if they want to build ratings


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

On WWE's official Youtube channel, Seth's return video is the most viewed video from this weeks SD at over 1.1 million views already:


----------



## Smark1995

Showstopper said:


> On WWE's official Youtube channel, Seth's return video is the most viewed video from this weeks SD at over 1.1 million views already:


This is not a good number at all! 3-4 years ago They were getting from 4 to 10 million views on YouTube! Now they don't even get to 3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Smark1995 said:


> This is not a good number at all! 3-4 years ago They were getting from 4 to 10 million views on YouTube! Now they don't even get to 3


This video was released 48 hours ago.


----------



## Kentucky34

sideon said:


> Pretty sure that was because of Cena.


No, Seth carried the company in early 2020.

Seth also drew the highest youtube figure this week for a Smackdown segment.


----------



## AlternateDemise

DaSlacker said:


> Not that I really care, just forever amazed they continue with the brand split and just 5 matches on a 2 hour show. In this era of empty arenas, plummeting viewing figures and Tiktok. You'd think both WWE and the networks would want star power and a much faster pace.


The brand split is the only reason they are getting as much money for Fox as they are right now. Fox giving WWE a billion for Smackdown pretty much confirms that the brand split is never going away.


----------



## DaSlacker

AlternateDemise said:


> The brand split is the only reason they are getting as much money for Fox as they are right now. Fox giving WWE a billion for Smackdown pretty much confirms that the brand split is never going away.


True, but I don't see the logic to the way they (Fox) think. The WWE is basically the draw and the weekly live content/demo is what's valuable. Yeah, Reigns and Bryan and Seth and Sasha are stars. But in terms of household names they ain't on the level of wrestlers from yesteryear. It's not like having network exclusive rights to Hogan/Andre in 86 or Austin/Rock in 99. So surely it would be more lucrative to share the roster with USA Network and also pick up/feature Braun, Charlotte, Becky, Drew, Wyatt, Asuka and Orton.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

JonnyAceLaryngitis said:


> *V1 | D1: 1.905M [10th] | 0.500D [3rd]
> V2 | D2: 1.862M [11th] | 0.500D [3rd]
> 
> 2V | 2D: 1.884M | 0.500D
> 
> H2 | H1:
> [ - 0.043M | - 2.26% ]
> [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W-W:
> 1.884M | 2.126M [ - 0.242M | - 11.38% ]
> 0.500D | 0.600D [ - 0.100D | - 16.67% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SDF | RAW:
> 1.884M | 1.715M [ + 0.169M | + 9.85% ]
> 0.500D | 0.487D [ + 0.013D | + 2.67% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y-Y:
> 1.884M | 2.482M [ - 0.598M | - 24.09% ]
> 0.500D | 0.700D [ - 0.200D | - 28.57% ]*












*1.990M [8th]
0.570D [3rd]*










*W-W:
1.990M | 2.257M [ - 0.267M | - 11.83% ]
0.570D | 0.650D [ - 0.080D | - 12.31% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
1.990M | 1.715M [ + 0.175M | + 16.03% ]
0.570D | 0.487D [ + 0.083D | + 17.04% ]*










*Y-Y:
1.990M | 2.464M [ - 0.474M | - 19.24% ]
0.570D | 0.700D [ - 0.130D | - 18.57% ]*


----------



## llj

Ouch, didn't reach 2 million in the final tally. Pretty bad for the Road to Wrestlemania. Well, at least maybe people can stop pretending Smackdown has been anything more than average for a while now. Being "less bad" than RAW doesn't equal "best wrestling show on TV"


----------



## RainmakerV2

Rofl at the Rollins gimmick posters in full scramble mode.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Is it possible to get the quarterly breakdown like we do in AEW section? How do they get those breakdowns

Pretty sure Seth segment was likely the most watched.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.038M [11th] | 0.500D [2nd]
V2 | D2: 2.105M [10th] | 0.500D [2nd]

2V | 2D: 2.072M | 0.500D

H2 | H1:
[ + 0.067M | + 3.29% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.072M | 1.884M [ + 0.188M | + 9.98% ]
0.500D | 0.500D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.072M | 1.810M [ + 0.262M | + 14.48% ]
0.500D | 0.567D [ - 0.067D | - 11.82% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.072M | 2.490M [ - 0.418M | - 16.79% ]
0.500D | 0.700D [ - 0.200D | - 28.57% ]*


----------



## Kentucky34

That is roughly the same number they drew for the post Royal Rumble show. 

Seth is retaining the audience again.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Yes Seth return finally having the desired impact. Nice increase this week.


----------



## Runaway

Edge and Seth cratering the first hour.


----------



## DammitChrist

Runaway said:


> Edge and Seth cratering the first hour.


Except that you're wrong considering the fact that it didn't "crater" with Seth Rollins opening the 2nd hour, and with Edge being part of the main event (while also being showcased throughout the whole night).

Once again, we still have folks blindly blaming the low ratings on certain wrestlers (who they despise) in 2021.

Maybe those folks will finally wake up one day when they realize that nobody on the current roster is really a big TV draw, and that the ratings will fluctuate no matter who's on top.


----------



## Runaway

Ding Dong Hello opened second hour.


----------



## chronoxiong

Wow. Its not often the 2nd hour sees a jump.


----------



## DammitChrist

Runaway said:


> Ding Dong Hello opened second hour.


The 2nd hour still rose up though, which meant that neither Edge nor Seth Rollins "tanked" the ratings considering the fact that viewers continued to stick around for the show.


----------



## Not Lying

That show was mostly built around Edge, he was walking around interacting with everyone.


----------



## llj

chronoxiong said:


> Wow. Its not often the 2nd hour sees a jump.


On Smackdown, the 2nd hour usually does better. It's RAW that the numbers usually decline by the hour.

Anyway, these numbers are still lower than what they were doing pre-Royal Rumble. Pretty blah numbers for the Road to Wrestlemania. Nobody seems interested in it. Don't blame them.


----------



## The Renegade

Not surprising to find out that adding to established main eventers to your program has a significant on viewership. Thank Edge and Seth for the boost. Thank everyone else for maintaining on a week to week basis.


----------



## Prosper

Seth Rollins fans are hilarious. He’s not an actual Messiah people and ratings have nothing to do with him as an individual. Cable people are not scrambling to watch Rollins segments I can assure you of that.


----------



## DammitChrist

Prosper said:


> Seth Rollins fans are hilarious. He’s not an actual Messiah people and ratings have nothing to do with him as an individual. Cable people are not scrambling to watch Rollins segments I can assure you of that.


I’d say the critics who continue to blame Seth Rollins for the low ratings are ironically hilarious due to their delusions tbh. 

For the record, let’s not generalize his fanbase because I highly doubt that those who blindly credit him for the ratings here are actual, genuine “fans.”

Those fake “fans” are trying to bait folks like you into bashing his fanbase due to their hatred for the guy.


----------



## Prosper

DammitChrist said:


> I’d say the critics who continue to blame Seth Rollins for the low ratings are ironically hilarious due to their delusions tbh.
> 
> For the record, let’s not generalize his fanbase because I highly doubt that those who blindly credit him for the ratings here are actual, genuine “fans.”
> 
> Those fake “fans” are trying to bait folks like you into bashing his fanbase due to their hatred for the guy.


If that’s true then they need to get a life. It’s a weekly thing now.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

JonnyAceLaryngitis said:


> *V1 | D1: 2.038M [11th] | 0.500D [2nd]
> V2 | D2: 2.105M [10th] | 0.500D [2nd]
> 
> 2V | 2D: 2.072M | 0.500D
> 
> H2 | H1:
> [ + 0.067M | + 3.29% ]
> [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W-W:
> 2.072M | 1.884M [ + 0.188M | + 9.98% ]
> 0.500D | 0.500D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SDF | RAW:
> 2.072M | 1.810M [ + 0.262M | + 14.48% ]
> 0.500D | 0.567D [ - 0.067D | - 11.82% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y-Y:
> 2.072M | 2.490M [ - 0.418M | - 16.79% ]
> 0.500D | 0.700D [ - 0.200D | - 28.57% ]*












*2.217M [8th]
0.590D [2nd]*










*W-W:
2.217M | 1.990M [ + 0.227M | + 11.41% ]
0.590D | 0.570D [ + 0.020D | + 3.51% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.217M | 1.810M [ + 0.407M | + 22.49% ]
0.590D | 0.567D [ + 0.023D | + 4.06% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.217M | 2.484M [ - 0.267M | - 10.75% ]
0.590D | 0.700D [ - 0.110D | - 15.71% ]*


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.090M [10th] | 0.500D [3rd]
V2 | D2: 2.012M [11th] | 0.500D [3rd]

2V | 2D: 2.051M | 0.500D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.078M | - 3.73% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.051M | 2.072M [ - 0.021M | - 1.01% ]
0.500D | 0.500D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.051M | 1.890M [ + 0.161M | + 8.52% ]
0.500D | 0.567D [ - 0.067D | - 11.82% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.051M | 2.717M [ - 0.666M | - 24.51% ]
0.500D | 0.800D [ - 0.300D | - 37.50% ]*


----------



## McIntyre Fan

Meh ratings


----------



## llj

Road to Wrestlemania has worse ratings than during the NFL season. WEAK


----------



## RainmakerV2

The new toy shine is off Edge.


----------



## Klitschko

Solid rating.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

JonnyAceLaryngitis said:


> *V1 | D1: 2.090M [10th] | 0.500D [3rd]
> V2 | D2: 2.012M [11th] | 0.500D [3rd]
> 
> 2V | 2D: 2.051M | 0.500D
> 
> H2 | H1:
> [ - 0.078M | - 3.73% ]
> [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W-W:
> 2.051M | 2.072M [ - 0.021M | - 1.01% ]
> 0.500D | 0.500D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SDF | RAW:
> 2.051M | 1.890M [ + 0.161M | + 8.52% ]
> 0.500D | 0.567D [ - 0.067D | - 11.82% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y-Y:
> 2.051M | 2.717M [ - 0.666M | - 24.51% ]
> 0.500D | 0.800D [ - 0.300D | - 37.50% ]*












*2.145M [8th]
0.540D [3rd]*










*W-W:
2.145M | 2.217M [ - 0.072M | - 3.25% ]
0.540D | 0.590D [ - 0.050D | - 8.47% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.145M | 1.890M [ + 0.255M | + 13.49% ]
0.540D | 0.567D [ - 0.027D | - 4.76% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.145M | 2.687M [ - 0.542M | - 20.17% ]
0.540D | 0.800D [ - 0.260D | - 32.50% ]*


----------



## justin waynes

JonnyAceLaryngitis said:


> *2.145M [8th]
> 0.540D [3rd]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W-W:
> 2.145M | 2.217M [ - 0.072M | - 3.25% ]
> 0.540D | 0.590D [ - 0.050D | - 8.47% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SDF | RAW:
> 2.145M | 1.890M [ + 0.255M | + 13.49% ]
> 0.540D | 0.567D [ - 0.027D | - 4.76% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y-Y:
> 2.145M | 2.687M [ - 0.542M | - 20.17% ]
> 0.540D | 0.800D [ - 0.260D | - 32.50% ]*


I thought you've already posted the ratings previously?


----------



## Not Lying

justin waynes said:


> I thought you've already posted the ratings previously?


there's initial numbers that come out on Saturday, and then the final (correct) numbers come out on Monday, usually up from the Saturday number


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.153M [11th] | 0.600D [2nd]
V2 | D2: 2.179M [10th] | 0.600D [2nd]

2V | 2D: 2.166M | 0.600D

H2 | H1:
[ + 0.026M | + 1.21% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.166M | 2.051M [ + 0.115M | + 5.61% ]
0.600D | 0.500D [ + 0.100D | + 20.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.166M | 1.884M [ + 0.282M | + 14.97% ]
0.600D | 0.583D [ + 0.017D | + 2.92% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.166M | 2.453M [ - 0.287M | - 11.70% ]
0.600D | 0.700D [ - 0.100D | - 14.29% ]*


----------



## Dark Emperor

Big increase, Seth return paying off.


----------



## Runaway

People love cages.


----------



## MoxAsylum

Dark Emperor said:


> Big increase, Seth return paying off.


If I have to hear one more time about this geek increasing ratings i'm going to blow a gasket. The cage match is what drew people in


----------



## DammitChrist

MoxAsylum said:


> If I have to hear one more time about this geek increasing ratings i'm going to blow a gasket. The cage match is what drew people in


I don't agree with anyone crediting someone (including Seth Rollins) or anyone unfairly blaming an individual wrestler for the low ratings, but please proceed to piss this guy off anyway in this case with the positivity.

It's pretty funny seeing you blow a gasket over 95% of the current wrestlers atm.


----------



## Prosper

Dark Emperor said:


> Big increase, Seth return paying off.


LOL can you people stop saying this? Seth Rollins, no individual talent actually, is causing the ratings to fluctuate. The entire show is not about Rollins he only gets like 15 minutes of air time if that. The entire average increase or decrease is not because of one guy/one girl.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

JonnyAceLaryngitis said:


> *V1 | D1: 2.153M [11th] | 0.600D [2nd]
> V2 | D2: 2.179M [10th] | 0.600D [2nd]
> 
> 2V | 2D: 2.166M | 0.600D
> 
> H2 | H1:
> [ + 0.026M | + 1.21% ]
> [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W-W:
> 2.166M | 2.051M [ + 0.115M | + 5.61% ]
> 0.600D | 0.500D [ + 0.100D | + 20.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SDF | RAW:
> 2.166M | 1.884M [ + 0.282M | + 14.97% ]
> 0.600D | 0.583D [ + 0.017D | + 2.92% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y-Y:
> 2.166M | 2.453M [ - 0.287M | - 11.70% ]
> 0.600D | 0.700D [ - 0.100D | - 14.29% ]*












*2.252M [8th]
0.600D [2nd]*










*W-W:
2.252M | 2.145M [ + 0.107M | + 4.99% ]
0.600D | 0.540D [ + 0.060D | + 11.11% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.252M | 1.884M [ + 0.368M | + 19.53% ]
0.600D | 0.583D [ + 0.017D | + 2.92% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.252M | 2.456M [ - 0.204M | - 8.31% ]
0.600D | 0.700D [ - 0.100D | - 14.29% ]*


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.028M [9th] | 0.500D [2nd]
V2 | D2: 1.992M [10th] | 0.500D [2nd]

2V | 2D: 2.010M | 0.500D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.036M | - 1.78% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.010M | 2.166M [ - 0.156M | - 7.20% ]
0.500D | 0.600D [ - 0.100D | - 16.67% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.010M | 1.897M [ + 0.113M | + 5.96% ]
0.500D | 0.553D [ - 0.053D | - 9.58% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.010M | 2.588M [ - 0.578M | - 22.33% ]
0.500D | 0.700D [ - 0.200D | - 28.57% ]*


----------



## MoxAsylum

oof


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I think people are just tired of contract signings. They have them like every month on this show. It's insane. First hour did well, but there's no WM bump this year for either show.


----------



## RainmakerV2

No one cares about Edge lol. Christian even worse, look at that AEW rating. Ouchies.


----------



## DammitChrist

RainmakerV2 said:


> No one cares about Edge lol. Christian even worse, look at that AEW rating. Ouchies.


Nah, I care about Edge and Christian enough to keep on heavily investing on those respective shows, so you're wrong here 

For the record, blaming an individual talent for the low ratings is so 2012. It's outdated as hell considering the fact that it is really is more of a collective effort than it has anything to do with one specific wrestler.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

RainmakerV2 said:


> No one cares about Edge lol. Christian even worse, look at that AEW rating. Ouchies.


Smackdown 2nd for the night, Dynamite 4th. So someone clearly cares.


----------



## RainmakerV2

TKO Wrestling said:


> Smackdown 2nd for the night, Dynamite 4th. So someone clearly cares.


Under 2 million on the RTW. You cant spin that as good.


----------



## llj

I agree that no one performer is responsible for the low ratings, but it's clear that there is no interest in any of the WM storylines and every "legend" who came after the Monday Night Wars aren't needle movers, except for Brock (because of MMA) and Cena (who got pushed for 10 years so he'd better draw)

Vince is clueless though because he's the one responsible for this predicament


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

JonnyAceLaryngitis said:


> *V1 | D1: 2.028M [9th] | 0.500D [2nd]
> V2 | D2: 1.992M [10th] | 0.500D [2nd]
> 
> 2V | 2D: 2.010M | 0.500D
> 
> H2 | H1:
> [ - 0.036M | - 1.78% ]
> [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W-W:
> 2.010M | 2.166M [ - 0.156M | - 7.20% ]
> 0.500D | 0.600D [ - 0.100D | - 16.67% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SDF | RAW:
> 2.010M | 1.897M [ + 0.113M | + 5.96% ]
> 0.500D | 0.553D [ - 0.053D | - 9.58% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y-Y:
> 2.010M | 2.588M [ - 0.578M | - 22.33% ]
> 0.500D | 0.700D [ - 0.200D | - 28.57% ]*












*2.171M [6th]
0.610D [2nd]*










*W-W:
2.171M | 2.252M [ - 0.081M | - 3.60% ]
0.610D | 0.600D [ + 0.010D | + 1.67% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.171M | 1.897M [ + 0.274M | + 14.44% ]
0.610D | 0.553D [ + 0.057D | + 10.31% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.171M | 2.470M [ - 0.299M | - 12.11% ]
0.610D | 0.700D [ - 0.090D | - 12.86% ]*


----------



## Not Lying

These final numbers seem to always be up by 150K-200K people, pretty good.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Usually hovers more around 100k difference iirc, but this week did seem to have larger jump. Good too, cause initial number was pretty bad (final number isn’t good, but at least more in the realm of normal for what they consistently do).


----------



## MoxAsylum

The ratings this week will probably be down cause march madness


----------



## llj

I see the excuses are starting before the numbers are even posted for this week


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 1.868M [10th] | 0.500D [3rd]
V2 | D2: 2.023M [9th] | 0.500D [3rd]

2V | 2D: 1.946M | 0.500D

H2 | H1:
[ + 0.155M | + 8.30% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
1.946M | 2.010M [ - 0.064M | - 3.18% ]
0.500D | 0.500D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
1.946M | 1.843M [ + 0.103M | + 5.59% ]
0.500D | 0.560D [ - 0.060D | - 10.71% ]*










*Y-Y:
1.946M | 2.563M [ - 0.617M | - 24.07% ]
0.500D | 0.750D [ - 0.250D | - 33.33% ]*


----------



## MoxAsylum

Looks like people tuned in for the Edge match, don't blame them


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

3 weeks out from WM, and no ratings bump to be seen during this Road to WM.

Ouch.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Not a good number. The 2nd hour going up 140k from the first hour is very good for that hour, but it's overall bad that even the final number for the show will still be down big time from prior week and year.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

whoa. terrible for a month out from mania.


----------



## RainmakerV2

I could see FOX calling for an end to the brand split if they keep going under 2 mil. Of course the NCAAs probably hurt this week.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

JonnyAceLaryngitis said:


> *V1 | D1: 1.868M [10th] | 0.500D [3rd]
> V2 | D2: 2.023M [9th] | 0.500D [3rd]
> 
> 2V | 2D: 1.946M | 0.500D
> 
> H2 | H1:
> [ + 0.155M | + 8.30% ]
> [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W-W:
> 1.946M | 2.010M [ - 0.064M | - 3.18% ]
> 0.500D | 0.500D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SDF | RAW:
> 1.946M | 1.843M [ + 0.103M | + 5.59% ]
> 0.500D | 0.560D [ - 0.060D | - 10.71% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y-Y:
> 1.946M | 2.563M [ - 0.617M | - 24.07% ]
> 0.500D | 0.750D [ - 0.250D | - 33.33% ]*












*2.093M [7th]
0.570D [4th]*










*W-W:
2.093M | 2.171M [ - 0.078M | - 3.59% ]
0.570D | 0.610D [ - 0.040D | - 6.56% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.093M | 1.843M [ + 0.250M | + 13.56% ]
0.570D | 0.560D [ + 0.010D | + 1.79% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.093M | 2.569M [ - 0.476M | - 18.53% ]
0.570D | 0.800D [ - 0.230D | - 28.75% ]*


----------



## Not Lying

Almost 100K increase for the actual numbers


----------



## Klitschko

That's not a bad rating at all.


----------



## Kentucky34

It's a good number. 

For the post-WM season they should push Seth as the brand's lead performer and bring Gargano up from NXT. Stop pushing Reigns as much and take Edge off TV. 

WWE needs to rebuild with talent the fans want to see. Not waste time pushing failed projects like Reigns.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.020M [11th] | 0.500D [2nd]
V2 | D2: 2.041M [10th] | 0.500D [2nd]

2V | 2D: 2.031M | 0.500D

H2 | H1:
[ + 0.021M | + 1.04% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.031M | 1.946M [ + 0.085M | + 4.37% ]
0.500D | 0.500D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.031M | 1.816M [ + 0.215M | + 11.84% ]
0.500D | 0.527D [ - 0.027D | - 5.12% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.031M | 2.374M [ - 0.343M | - 14.45% ]
0.500D | 0.700D [ - 0.200D | - 28.57% ]*


----------



## llj

That Wrestlemania "bump"...right into a ravine.

_*Clearly if Seth were in the main event, this wouldn't be happening*_


----------



## Klitschko

Too bad. It was a good episode. Show deserved a higher rating in my opinion.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

2 weeks out and no ratings bump on either Raw or SD.


----------



## Swindle

One thing is for sure, its the regular audience, but Edge is not a difference maker.


----------



## justin waynes

Enough of focusing on roman reigns alone,push seth because he i s far better


----------



## Klitschko

justin waynes said:


> Enough of focusing on roman reigns alone,push seth because he i s far better


Lol no.


----------



## Randy Lahey

JonnyAceLaryngitis said:


> *Y-Y:
> 2.031M | 2.374M [ - 0.343M | - 14.45% ]
> 0.500D | 0.700D [ - 0.200D | - 28.57% ]*


These are the only numbers relevant. WWE is never going to stop the bleed.


----------



## CenaFan247

Klitschko said:


> Too bad. It was a good episode. Show deserved a higher rating in my opinion.


Agreed, this was the best episode of Smackdown I've watched in a long time


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

JonnyAceLaryngitis said:


> *V1 | D1: 2.020M [11th] | 0.500D [2nd]
> V2 | D2: 2.041M [10th] | 0.500D [2nd]
> 
> 2V | 2D: 2.031M | 0.500D
> 
> H2 | H1:
> [ + 0.021M | + 1.04% ]
> [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W-W:
> 2.031M | 1.946M [ + 0.085M | + 4.37% ]
> 0.500D | 0.500D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SDF | RAW:
> 2.031M | 1.816M [ + 0.215M | + 11.84% ]
> 0.500D | 0.527D [ - 0.027D | - 5.12% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y-Y:
> 2.031M | 2.374M [ - 0.343M | - 14.45% ]
> 0.500D | 0.700D [ - 0.200D | - 28.57% ]*












*2.191M [8th]
0.570D [2nd]*










*W-W:
2.191M | 2.093M [ + 0.098M | + 4.68% ]
0.570D | 0.570D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.191M | 1.816M [ + 0.375M | + 20.65% ]
0.570D | 0.527D [ + 0.043D | + 8.16% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.191M | 2.367M [ - 0.176M | - 7.44% ]
0.570D | 0.700D [ - 0.130D | - 18.57% ]*


----------



## Dark Emperor

Almost back to 2.2m, not bad.

We are now reaching the no crowd shows year on year so the comparison should be much fairer now.


----------



## Klitschko

2.191 isn't bad at all. Last week was really good. I'm expecting this week to hopefully break 2.3.


----------



## Kentucky34

justin waynes said:


> Enough of focusing on roman reigns alone,push seth because he i s far better


Exactly.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Klitschko said:


> 2.191 isn't bad at all. Last week was really good. I'm expecting this week to hopefully break 2.3.


You'd assume Logan Paul should bring in an extra 100k. Although most of his young fanbase are probably just used to watching certain segments later on Youtube. 

WIll be interesting to see.


----------



## YamchaRocks

Add Seth and make it fatal 4 way, that's the way you increase ratingz


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 1.963M [11th] | 0.500D [2nd]
V2 | D2: 2.109M [10th] | 0.500D [2nd]

2V | 2D: 2.036M | 0.500D

H2 | H1:
[ + 0.146M | + 7.44% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.036M | 2.031M [ + 0.005M | + 0.25% ]
0.500D | 0.500D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.036M | 1.701M [ + 0.335M | + 19.69% ]
0.500D | 0.557D [ - 0.057D | - 10.23% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.036M | 2.375M [ - 0.339M | - 14.27% ]
0.500D | 0.600D [ - 0.100D | - 16.67% ]*


----------



## llj

IF ONLY SETH WERE IN THE MAIN EVENT MAKE IT A 4 WAY AND RATINGS WOULD HIT 3 MILLION


----------



## ThirdMan

So, the final number will once again be around 2.2 million. Holding consistent, it would seem.


----------



## justin waynes

And people still think roman reigns is a draw


----------



## Kentucky34

llj said:


> IF ONLY SETH WERE IN THE MAIN EVENT MAKE IT A 4 WAY AND RATINGS WOULD HIT 3 MILLION


Seth is still the biggest draw on the show.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

JonnyAceLaryngitis said:


> *V1 | D1: 1.963M [11th] | 0.500D [2nd]
> V2 | D2: 2.109M [10th] | 0.500D [2nd]
> 
> 2V | 2D: 2.036M | 0.500D
> 
> H2 | H1:
> [ + 0.146M | + 7.44% ]
> [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W-W:
> 2.036M | 2.031M [ + 0.005M | + 0.25% ]
> 0.500D | 0.500D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SDF | RAW:
> 2.036M | 1.701M [ + 0.335M | + 19.69% ]
> 0.500D | 0.557D [ - 0.057D | - 10.23% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y-Y:
> 2.036M | 2.375M [ - 0.339M | - 14.27% ]
> 0.500D | 0.600D [ - 0.100D | - 16.67% ]*












*2.137M [8th]
0.570D [3rd]*










*W-W:
2.137M | 2.191M [ - 0.054M | - 2.46% ]
0.570D | 0.570D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.137M | 1.701M [ + 0.436M | + 25.63% ]
0.570D | 0.557D [ + 0.013D | + 2.33% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.137M | 2.398M [ - 0.261M | - 10.88% ]
0.570D | 0.600D [ - 0.030D | - 5.00% ]*


----------



## justin waynes

When are fans going to be allowed to attend shows?


----------



## Klitschko

Damn, a 2.1 again. What do you guys think they need to change to increase these ratings for Smackdown? Seems like a solid show to me each week.


----------



## Not Lying

Klitschko said:


> Damn, a 2.1 again. What do you guys think they need to change to increase these ratings for Smackdown? Seems like a solid show to me each week.


Once crowds are back I expect a 10-15% increase to all shows honestly. I know a few casuals/old fans that refuse to watch with no crowd


----------



## Klitschko

The Definition of Technician said:


> Once crowds are back I expect a 10-15% increase to all shows honestly. I know a few casuals/old fans that refuse to watch with no crowd


That makes sense. It was really hard for me as well. The thunderdome helps create a small illusion but it's still not the same when you realize they are in an empty arena still.


----------



## Dark Emperor

So Logan Paul didn't bring in any fans for TV. I'm guessing the YouTube views are better. 

Tbh I really can't wait for WrestleMania due to fans and the curiosity on the reactions. 

Its a shame we're going back to Thunderdome until Summer. They should have at least had the Raw and Smackdown after Mania with fans.


----------



## yeahbaby!

I don't follow ratings in the slightest, but I'm interested did it increase since Roman came back? Or is it generally around the same.


----------



## llj

yeahbaby! said:


> I don't follow ratings in the slightest, but I'm interested did it increase since Roman came back? Or is it generally around the same.


It increased. When Bayley and Sasha were dominating the shows Smackdown was doing 1.8-1.9.

But the ratings right now are done from the Fall period when Roman's heel turn was still fresh. Now it seems people are losing interest again.


----------



## Dark Emperor

llj said:


> It increased. When Bayley and Sasha were dominating the shows Smackdown was doing 1.8-1.9.
> 
> But the ratings right now are done from the Fall period when Roman's heel turn was still fresh. Now it seems people are losing interest again.


Roman got it back to 2.1 after Summerslam period. The draft with Seth & Rey family angle got it up to 2.3. Unfortunately they couldn’t sustain this after that angle ended and it’s back to around 2.1 since January.


----------



## Kentucky34

Seth is really the only performer who can spike the ratings right now.

Hopefully they have him work with Reigns after WM. 

Rollins deserves another world title reign.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.060M [10th] | 0.500D [3rd]
V2 | D2: 2.099M [9th] | 0.600D [2nd]

2V | 2D: 2.080M | 0.550D

H2 | H1:
[ + 0.039M | + 1.89% ]
[ + 0.100D | + 20.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.080M | 2.036M [ + 0.044M | + 2.16% ]
0.550D | 0.500D [ + 0.050D | + 10.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.080M | 1.701M [ + 0.379M | + 22.28% ]
0.550D | 0.517D [ + 0.033D | + 6.38% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.080M | 2.304M [ - 0.224M | - 9.72% ]
0.550D | 0.600D [ - 0.050D | - 8.33% ]*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Yikes. So final number MIGHT be about 2.2 million. For a go home Mania show, that’s pretty sad. Good they at least increased 2nd hour, but it’s likely not going to even beat last year same week, which was a show out of Mania season.

Will definitely be interesting to see comparisons to prior year numbers for the next few months.


----------



## llj

Absolutely no Mania bump this season. It's funny how the Squared Circle idiots on reddit keep spinning these no-bump Road to Wrestlemania numbers are positives.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

JonnyAceLaryngitis said:


> *V1 | D1: 2.060M [10th] | 0.500D [3rd]
> V2 | D2: 2.099M [9th] | 0.600D [2nd]
> 
> 2V | 2D: 2.080M | 0.550D
> 
> H2 | H1:
> [ + 0.039M | + 1.89% ]
> [ + 0.100D | + 20.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W-W:
> 2.080M | 2.036M [ + 0.044M | + 2.16% ]
> 0.550D | 0.500D [ + 0.050D | + 10.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SDF | RAW:
> 2.080M | 1.701M [ + 0.379M | + 22.28% ]
> 0.550D | 0.517D [ + 0.033D | + 6.38% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y-Y:
> 2.080M | 2.304M [ - 0.224M | - 9.72% ]
> 0.550D | 0.600D [ - 0.050D | - 8.33% ]*












*2.250M [7th]
0.610D [2nd]*










*W-W:
2.250M | 2.137M [ + 0.113M | + 5.29% ]
0.610D | 0.570D [ + 0.040D | + 7.02% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.250M | 1.701M [ + 0.549M | + 32.28% ]
0.610D | 0.517D [ + 0.093D | + 17.99% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.250M | 2.317M [ - 0.067M | - 2.89% ]
0.610D | 0.600D [ + 0.010D | + 1.67% ]*


----------



## ThirdMan

Way up from the overnights this time.


----------



## .christopher.

justin waynes said:


> And people still think roman reigns is a draw


It's crazy. He's somehow managed to do a worse job as "the guy" than John Cena. Building a product around Reigns is asking for record low viewers.


----------



## validreasoning

Cena is one of most successful acts the company has ever had. Outside Bruno, Hogan, Austin and Rock nobody else could be considered a bigger star in 60 odd years, only flair and Hogan of the modern era wrestlers (84-present) have drawn more fans to arenas overall

Reigns isn't the guy, nothing about the company is being built in the image of a Samoan high chief, he is rarely even referenced on Raw. He is strongly booked but not the guy like Bruno, Austin, Hogan or Cena were... regardless Reigns has made WWE a truckload of money since his debut


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

.christopher. said:


> It's crazy. He's somehow managed to do a worse job as "the guy" than John Cena. Building a product around Reigns is asking for record low viewers.


Yeah, but it's nothing new. The show Reigns is on revolves around him, and ultimately Vince builds around him. It's why they continue bleeding viewers.

Very mediocre number for a go-home Mania show.


----------



## validreasoning

67,000 more viewers watched SD same week in 2020 so bleeding is weird word to use.

It's better than pretty much every show on tv. NBA all star game was down 18% year on year and NBA expected to triple their current $2.7 billion a year deal once contract is up


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

WM go-home show vs. a SD show two(?) weeks removed from Mania last year.

It's kind of amazing it didn't beat it.

Edit: Actually my bad, looks like it was the post-Mania show last year. Still down 140k from go-home Mania show last year. And typically you see them down 100-200k, sometimes 300k+. I don't know the averages, but I do know last year's numbers over the next 4 months were bad. If numbers don't increase or at the very least hold steady, then that's pretty sad.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Dynamite just did more than half of what SD did on the Road to WM. Don't ever wanna hear how anyone is a draw right now. They aren't.


----------



## Klitschko

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Yeah, but it's nothing new. The show Reigns is on revolves around him, and ultimately Vince builds around him. It's why they continue bleeding viewers.
> 
> Very mediocre number for a go-home Mania show.


Could have sworn that the show thats built around Roman is the highest rated pro wrestling show in all of the pro wrestling world week after week.


----------



## Kentucky34

They should build around someone other that Reigns. 

Seth would be the best choice. If not then Gargano or Sami Zayn.


----------



## Dark Emperor

.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Klitschko said:


> Could have sworn that the show thats built around Roman is the highest rated pro wrestling show in all of the pro wrestling world week after week.


Yep, the pro wrestling show on Network television is the highest rated show. Was the highest even when Roman wasn’t around too  .


----------



## Klitschko

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Yep, the pro wrestling show on Network television is the highest rated show. Was the highest even when Roman wasn’t around too  .


Nah, it was 1.8-1.9 average before Roman returned in August. RAW was still getting 2.0 at that time. Since Roman returned the ratings went up and have stayed in the 2.0- 2.3 range in average.


----------



## Kentucky34

Klitschko said:


> Nah, it was 1.8-1.9 average before Roman returned in August. RAW was still getting 2.0 at that time. Since Roman returned the ratings went up and have stayed in the 2.0- 2.3 range in average.


Seth was the performer who pushed the ratings up. They were going down before he arrived.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Klitschko said:


> Nah, it was 1.8-1.9 average before Roman returned in August. RAW was still getting 2.0 at that time. Since Roman returned the ratings went up and have stayed in the 2.0- 2.3 range in average.


Lets be fair, it bumped up another 150k when Seth was drafted. Wasn't all Roman last Summer/Autumn


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Klitschko said:


> Nah, it was 1.8-1.9 average before Roman returned in August. RAW was still getting 2.0 at that time. Since Roman returned the ratings went up and have stayed in the 2.0- 2.3 range in average.


No, Raw was not getting 2 mil viewership at that time. It was in the 1.6-1.9 mil range. Smackdown was in the 1.8-2.1 mil range and beating them 95, if not 100% of the time throughout the Spring/Summer when Strowman was champion.

Yes Roman’s reign did lead to a small increase over Strowman’s reign, but it’s still down the usual 10-20% year over year usually, with few exceptions. He increased numbers slightly off of bottom of the barrel numbers. Not making a difference in overall trend.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.001M [10th] | 0.500D [2nd]
V2 | D2: 1.992M [11th] | 0.500D [2nd]

2V | 2D: 1.997M | 0.500D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.009M | - 0.45% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*WM 37-WM 36:
[ - 0.307M | - 13.32% ]
[ - 0.100D | - 16.67% ]*










*W-W:
1.997M | 2.080M [ - 0.083M | - 3.99% ]
0.500D | 0.550D [ - 0.050D | - 9.09% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
1.997M | 2.026M [ - 0.029M | - 1.43% ]
0.500D | 0.683D [ - 0.183D | - 26.79% ]*










*Y-Y:
1.997M | 2.192M [ - 0.195M | - 8.90% ]
0.500D | 0.600D [ - 0.100D | - 16.67% ]*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Post-Mania show falls under 2 mill with the early number. Should get to 2.1 million for final, but it’s likely still going to be below last year’s number same week (which was definitely out of Mania season). Pretty bad early number.


----------



## llj

It's the number it deserves.


----------



## DammitChrist

They deserve those unimpressive numbers after what that they did with Daniel Bryan and Edge in that awful finish last Sunday (where they were stacked on top of each other like they were garbage) followed by their absence last night.


----------



## Not Lying

So SD is the only show that didn't get a WM bump this week (RAW, NXT, and AEW all had a nice bump).
I like SD and you can build the show around one guy, easier to follow, but that WM finish, sending crowd like that after a year of pandemic..bad bad choice.

the final number will be 2,150-2.2 or sthg, the usual increase, so no post-mania bump


----------



## Dark Emperor

Very disappointing numbers. Status quo was maintained. Should have out the title on Edge, he was on fire at mania and crowd was hot for him.

A 3hr Raw actually beat 2hr Smackdown for 1st time in ages (obviously Smackdown will win with updated numbers on Monday). 

I think Raw gets a bigger bump from Mania being the next day. By Friday all the hype and excitement has died down so probably affects Smackdown.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I didn’t even think about the fact Raw actually beat the early number for Smackdown. When was the last time that happened (besides whenever Smackdown was on FS1)? As Dark said SD will likely go above it with the final number, but still interesting to think about.


----------



## DaSlacker

Dark Emperor said:


> Very disappointing numbers. Status quo was maintained. Should have out the title on Edge, he was on fire at mania and crowd was hot for him.
> 
> A 3hr Raw actually beat 2hr Smackdown for 1st time in ages (obviously Smackdown will win with updated numbers on Monday).
> 
> I think Raw gets a bigger bump from Mania being the next day. By Friday all the hype and excitement has died down so probably affects Smackdown.


The Raw after WM built up a good tradition of being an important show. Started in the mid 90's and then went even further after they killed the brand split in 2011.


----------



## llj

I don't know anyone outside of this forum who really cared about Wrestlemania this year. Smackdown main evented both nights yet there was little evidence for the last 4 months that viewers were interested in the WM builds they were focusing on.


----------



## justin waynes

Am really loving this. Keep up with the stupid booking,look at how a wrestlemania main event ended and you expect huge ratings? Push Seth and take that title of roman ,he is boring now


----------



## DaSlacker

llj said:


> I don't know anyone outside of this forum who really cared about Wrestlemania this year. Smackdown main evented both nights yet there was little evidence for the last 4 months that viewers were interested in the WM builds they were focusing on.


Same here. People I know who generally have a renewed interest in WWE come Royal Rumble and Wrestlemania, in particular, didn't seem interested this year. 

My gut feeling is a year without fans and various lockdowns (i.e bars shut, travel restrictions) has really hurt what casual support remained for WWE. Much more than financial reports and the stock price will tell you. 

From what I've read they only managed 11,000 and 15,000 fans for night one and two last week.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

whoa. did not expect sub-2m.


----------



## HugoCortez

People switched off their TVs early to beat the traffic.


----------



## ThirdMan

DammitChrist said:


> They deserve those unimpressive numbers after what that they did with Daniel Bryan and Edge in that awful finish last Sunday (where they were stacked on top of each other like they were garbage) followed by their absence last night.


Uh, shouldn't they be selling the effects of being SMASHED OVER THE BACK OF THE HEAD WITH CHAIRS? Do we want people to sell this stuff, or not?


----------



## DammitChrist

ThirdMan said:


> Uh, shouldn't they be selling the effects of being SMASHED OVER THE BACK OF THE HEAD WITH CHAIRS? Do we want people to sell this stuff, or not?


Honestly, more folks care about seeing fan favorites like Daniel Bryan and Edge more than the fewer folks who solely care about trivial aspects like selling here.

Bryan and Edge honestly should’ve appeared on the biggest Smackdown episode of the year since they were the hottest acts in that main-event.

Edit:

In other words, I don’t care; especially regarding them selling that awful finish. They should’ve appeared on Smackdown at the end of the day here.


----------



## ThirdMan

Edge and Daniel Bryan are essentially part-timers. By most accounts, Edge is only contracted for a minimum of three matches per year, so it stands to reason that he would miss the next show after having a chair cracked over the back of his head. Selling isn't trivial: it's too bad you've been conditioned to believe that.

It's also kind of awesome that the uber-heel pissed you off by Smashing, Stacking, and Pinning your faves. It's an even better finish than I had initially thought. Heh.


----------



## DammitChrist

Nah, I’m really not getting “worked” since I strongly believe that the booking for that finish was pretty awful.

I’m over his world title reign now. He should’ve lost that world championship already. 

It’s been 8 months now, and Wrestlemania 37 was the perfect time for him to lose the Universal championship.


----------



## Randy Lahey

2 million on free network TV is a terrible number. I think Pat would pop the number, but didn't help at all. Pat's got a big audience with his own radio show.


----------



## ThirdMan

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, I’m really not getting “worked” since I strongly believe that the booking for that finish was pretty awful.
> 
> I’m over his world title reign now. He should’ve lost that world championship already.
> 
> It’s been 8 months now, and Wrestlemania 37 was the perfect time for him to lose the Universal championship.


That's cool. But there are many others who seem to think he should carry it right through to WM 38, to truly _make _the person who ultimately beats him. I'm.....somewhere in the middle on that. I think he should drop it for a spell in the late-summer/early Fall period. And he should wrestle The Rock at WM38, with or without the title.

Daniel Bryan and Edge don't need the title whatsoever, though.


----------



## DammitChrist

ThirdMan said:


> That's cool. But there are many others who seem to think he should carry it right through to WM 38, to truly _make _the person who ultimately beats him. I'm.....somewhere in the middle on that. I think he should drop it for a spell in the late-summer/early Fall period. And he should wrestle The Rock at WM38, with or without the title.
> 
> Daniel Bryan and Edge don't need the title whatsoever, though.


Alright, that's fine.

Those same folks who want Roman Reigns to continue holding that Universal championship for an eternity better not start whining and complaining once his world title reign inevitably gets (more) stale by this August (where he'll most likely run through all of the fan favorites).

It's beyond baffling how 8+ months apparently isn't enough for Reigns, and that he somehow still "needs" to hold the gold for a whole lot longer.

Daniel Bryan or Edge would've been the fresher/better options as Universal Champion tbh.


----------



## ThirdMan

Beating a 47-year-old Edge, or even Daniel Bryan, wouldn't _make _a person in the same way that beating a dominant (but also protected by Jey) Roman would. Edge looks like a beaten-down old man, and Daniel Bryan is a great wrestler, but still a rather small fellow. I think Edge wants to work with a lot of the younger talent, but that doesn't necessarily mean he wants to beat them, or more specifically win feuds with them. And the same could be said for Bryan.

And Roman isn't really running through other wrestlers that quickly. He worked an extended program vs Jey and then KO, and has just now finished a two month program with Daniel Bryan and Edge. He can still work with a lot of talent before he drops the title. Maybe Big E will beat him at SummerSlam.


----------



## Dark Emperor

DaSlacker said:


> Same here. People I know who generally have a renewed interest in WWE come Royal Rumble and Wrestlemania, in particular, didn't seem interested this year.
> 
> My gut feeling is a year without fans and various lockdowns (i.e bars shut, travel restrictions) has really hurt what casual support remained for WWE. Much more than financial reports and the stock price will tell you.
> 
> From what I've read they only managed 11,000 and 15,000 fans for night one and two last week.


No need to make up lies. Both Nights was clearly sold out with 25,000+ fans. 

There was a press release to investors confirming this before the show. They not allowed to lie to shareholders and would be stupid to do as it can be easily checked.


----------



## DaSlacker

Dark Emperor said:


> No need to make up lies. Both Nights was clearly sold out with 25,000+ fans.
> 
> There was a press release to investors confirming this before the show. They not allowed to lie to shareholders and would be stupid to do as it can be easily checked.


It's all in the semantics. 

Every Wrestlemania they put out a press release with the figure they announced during the show. Then the number of actual ticket paying fans in attendance is released later in the year, via the stock reports. 

They sold it out but there were a hell of a lot of tickets available on the secondary markets. There were 25,000 'fan' in attendance too. Nowhere in those press releases do they lie.


----------



## MyronGainsBrah

Smack down lost its hype after that awful Raw. AEW will get higher ratings soon


----------



## Klitschko

DammitChrist said:


> Alright, that's fine.
> 
> Those same folks who want Roman Reigns to continue holding that Universal championship for an eternity better not start whining and complaining once his world title reign inevitably gets (more) stale by this August (where he'll most likely run through all of the fan favorites).
> 
> It's beyond baffling how 8+ months apparently isn't enough for Reigns, and that he somehow still "needs" to hold the gold for a whole lot longer.
> 
> Daniel Bryan or Edge would've been the fresher/better options as Universal Champion tbh.


He's just so damn good that there is still a lot more potential to squeeze out of his title reign.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

JonnyAceLaryngitis said:


> *V1 | D1: 2.001M [10th] | 0.500D [2nd]
> V2 | D2: 1.992M [11th] | 0.500D [2nd]
> 
> 2V | 2D: 1.997M | 0.500D
> 
> H2 | H1:
> [ - 0.009M | - 0.45% ]
> [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WM 37-WM 36:
> [ - 0.307M | - 13.32% ]
> [ - 0.100D | - 16.67% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W-W:
> 1.997M | 2.080M [ - 0.083M | - 3.99% ]
> 0.500D | 0.550D [ - 0.050D | - 9.09% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SDF | RAW:
> 1.997M | 2.026M [ - 0.029M | - 1.43% ]
> 0.500D | 0.683D [ - 0.183D | - 26.79% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y-Y:
> 1.997M | 2.192M [ - 0.195M | - 8.90% ]
> 0.500D | 0.600D [ - 0.100D | - 16.67% ]*












*2.119M [8th]
0.560D [3rd]*










*WM 37-WM 36:
[ - 0.198M | - 8.55% ]
[ - 0.040D | - 6.67% ]*










*W-W:
2.119M | 2.250M [ - 0.131M | - 5.82% ]
0.560D | 0.610D [ - 0.050D | - 8.20% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.119M | 2.026M [ + 0.093M | + 4.59% ]
0.560D | 0.683D [ - 0.123D | - 18.01% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.119M | 2.187M [ - 0.068M | - 3.11% ]
0.560D | 0.600D [ - 0.040D | - 6.67% ]*


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*WM 37:
2.119M
0.560D*










*WM 36 | WM 37:
2.317M [ - 0.198M | - 8.55% ]
0.600D [ - 0.040D | - 6.67% ]*










*WM 35 | WM 37:
2.199M [ - 0.080M | - 3.64% ]
0.780D [ - 0.220D | - 28.21% ]*










*WM 34 | WM 37:
2.952M [ - 0.833M | - 28.22% ]
0.980D [ - 0.420D | - 42.86% ]*










*WM 33 | WM 37:
2.885M [ - 0.766M | - 26.55% ]
0.980D [ - 0.420D | - 42.86% ]*










*WM 32 | WM 37:
2.444M [ - 0.325M | - 13.30% ]
0.710D [ - 0.150D | - 21.13% ]*










*WM 31 | WM 37:
2.743M [ - 0.624M | - 22.75% ]
0.720D [ - 0.160D | - 22.22% ]*


----------



## llj

It's not talked about as much how the early part 2018 really helped the WWE nabbed those TV deals. RAW and Smackdown saw an uptick in the ratings on that Road to Wrestlemania which fooled a lot of people into thinking the WWE was rebounding.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.046M [10th] | 0.500D [2nd]
V2 | D2: 2.037M [11th] | 0.500D [2nd]

2V | 2D: 2.042M | 0.500D

H2 | H1:
[ - 0.009M | - 0.44% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.042M | 1.997M [ + 0.045M | + 2.25% ]
0.500D | 0.500D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.042M | 1.907M [ + 0.135M | + 7.08% ]
0.500D | 0.610D [ - 0.110D | - 18.03% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.042M | 2.014M [ + 0.028M | + 1.39% ]
0.500D | 0.500D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*


----------



## Kentucky34

Seth and Daniel spiked the ratings this week! Good job.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Good early number finally. Up on week to week, year to year, and numbers held steady between both hours. Plus the bump for final number should make it even better.

Next week should see another bump with it being a title match and Bryan’s “career” on the line (so to speak). Should actually be a fairly big number all things considered. 2.4-2.5 million (for final number anyway).


----------



## Dark Emperor

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Good early number finally. Up on week to week, year to year, and numbers held steady between both hours. Plus the bump for final number should make it even better.
> 
> Next week should see another bump with it being a title match and Bryan’s “career” on the line (so to speak). Should actually be a fairly big number all things considered. 2.4-2.5 million (for final number anyway).


Except from the Xmas day anomaly, they haven't had a 2.4 or above since last year's Wrestlemania season. The seem to max out at 2.3 for over 1yr now. 

So I'd be pretty impressed if they did.


----------



## Dark Emperor

One question, why is Raw, demo so much better than Smackdown? I assume people don't n those demos do other things on Friday nights.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That opening tag match with Bryan/Cesaro vs. Rollins/Uso was fire, and took about 40 mins of screen time including the post-match stuff with Bryan hyping up Cesaro. So, it's cool to see Hour 1 do pretty well and get a higher rating than hour 2.

I'll never understand the viewing habits of current day wrestling fans, though. This SD gets a higher rating than the SD right after WM? Strange.


----------



## DammitChrist

It’s nice to see that 3 of the best wrestlers on the main-roster and one-half of (arguably) the best tag team in the company be involved in that higher 1st hour with their 40+ minutes of TV time.


----------



## llj

Dark Emperor said:


> One question, why is Raw, demo so much better than Smackdown? I assume people don't n those demos do other things on Friday nights.


Smackdown reaches a larger total audience but it doesn't necessarily attract a better audience demo wise, mostly because yes, those demos have better things to do on Friday nights and two, when you put the product in the mainstream channels, the key demos during those hours have more programming to choose from.

On cable there is practically nothing for 18-49 year olds on most days anyway.


----------



## Prosper

Dark Emperor said:


> One question, why is Raw, demo so much better than Smackdown? I assume people don't n those demos do other things on Friday nights.


Because Friday night is party and do ratchet things night for the 18-34 year old demographic. Catch SD in the morning. I know I’d rather go out and be social over watching wrestling on a Friday night.




Showstopper said:


> That opening tag match with Bryan/Cesaro vs. Rollins/Uso was fire, and took about 40 mins of screen time including the post-match stuff with Bryan hyping up Cesaro. So, it's cool to see Hour 1 do pretty well and get a higher rating than hour 2.
> 
> I'll never understand the viewing habits of current day wrestling fans, though. This SD gets a higher rating than the SD right after WM? Strange.


I mean it’s just a case of people’s individual lives most of the time. Everyone can’t watch live every week.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

JonnyAceLaryngitis said:


> *V1 | D1: 2.046M [10th] | 0.500D [2nd]
> V2 | D2: 2.037M [11th] | 0.500D [2nd]
> 
> 2V | 2D: 2.042M | 0.500D
> 
> H2 | H1:
> [ - 0.009M | - 0.44% ]
> [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W-W:
> 2.042M | 1.997M [ + 0.045M | + 2.25% ]
> 0.500D | 0.500D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SDF | RAW:
> 2.042M | 1.907M [ + 0.135M | + 7.08% ]
> 0.500D | 0.610D [ - 0.110D | - 18.03% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y-Y:
> 2.042M | 2.014M [ + 0.028M | + 1.39% ]
> 0.500D | 0.500D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*












*2.121M [8th]
0.540D [2nd]*










*W-W:
2.121M | 2.119M [ + 0.002M | + 0.094% ]
0.540D | 0.560D [ - 0.020D | - 3.57% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.121M | 1.907M [ + 0.214M | + 11.22% ]
0.540D | 0.610D [ - 0.070D | - 11.48% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.121M | 2.005M [ + 0.116M | + 5.79% ]
0.540D | 0.500D [ + 0.040D | + 8.00% ]*


----------



## CMPunkRock316

20K boost from last week


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Actually 2k boost from last week.

Final number wasn’t as impressive as I thought it was going to be, but still an overall pretty good number all things considered.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 1.875M [10th] | 0.500D [1st]
V2 | D2: 1.971M [8th] | 0.500D [1st]

2V | 2D: 1.923M | 0.500D

H2 | H1:
[ + 0.096M | + 5.12% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
1.923M | 2.042M [ - 0.119M | - 5.83% ]
0.500D | 0.500D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
1.923M | 1.774M [ + 0.149M | + 8.40% ]
0.500D | 0.487D [ + 0.013D | + 2.67% ]*










*Y-Y:
1.923M | 1.919M [ + 0.004M | + 0.21% ]
0.500D | 0.500D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

Woeful ratings and rightfully so, nothing in the WWE is interesting right now. The NFL draft is killing it in the ratings though


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Wow that’s pathetic, especially considering what this episode had for it. Final number needs to increase far more than it usually does for this to not be a disappointment.

I suppose there are a couple of “good” things about these numbers. The 2nd hour did increase a good deal over first (although well below what it should have been) and it’s up year over year.


----------



## Rankles75

NFL Draft did huge ratings, not surprised there’s a bit of a dip.


----------



## Kentucky34

Reigns is an anti draw.

They also didn't have enough Seth on the show. Seth proved last week that he can hold the audience' attention over 2 segments.


----------



## justin waynes

Enough of the tribal chef push,why is smackdown all about reigns? He will never be a draw like the rock and his matches and mic work are still overrated. Seth,Apollo are better


----------



## justin waynes

Kentucky34 said:


> Reigns is an anti draw.
> 
> They also didn't have enough Seth on the show. Seth proved last week that he can hold the audience' attention over 2 segments.


I agree with you. I never got the tribal chef hype at all


----------



## ShadowCounter

I guess I'm not surprised. NFL plus 8 months of the same is too much. Granted this is just 1 week but Reigns/Cesaro isn't gonna start setting the world on fire either. Reigns was getting super hot during the run up to Mania but he's definitely gonna start cooling off now. I don't see how they sustain keeping the title on him through Summerslam. Amusingly they finally give Reigns a big CLEAN win on the night of the draft when so many less people were watching. This company couldn't strategize their way out of a paper bag.


----------



## Cosmo77

Roman is so boring,he is not athletic like seth,or cesaro,plus you know hes winning


----------



## llj

Roman was actually drawing better as a babyface lol. But this loss of interest is similar to HHH's reign of terror. No casual fan really wants to watch a protracted heel run where the heel dominates the show for months and months. It would be different if there were an obvious babyface being set up to take the crown down the line, but there is no chosen babyface, Roman IS the plan.

Other similarities to HHH is that, at the time, online WWE smark boards were very complimentary of HHH's heel work. Same with most WWE smarks today, a lot of people still praising Roman's heel work. Goes to show there's a disconnect between what smarks want and what audiences would rather see. People don't like to see bad guys dominate a program for more than a few months (4 months is about the max time people will tolerate bad guys)




ShadowCounter said:


> I guess I'm not surprised. NFL plus 8 months of the same is too much. Granted this is just 1 week but Reigns/Cesaro isn't gonna start setting the world on fire either. Reigns was getting super hot during the run up to Mania but he's definitely gonna start cooling off now. I don't see how they sustain keeping the title on him through Summerslam. Amusingly they finally give Reigns a big CLEAN win on the night of the draft when so many less people were watching. This company couldn't strategize their way out of a paper bag.


I would say Reigns started cooling off even before the run up to Mania (most of the buzz centred around Edge and Bryan). I think Reigns' heel run started losing its novelty by around the KO feud.


----------



## RainmakerV2

ShadowCounter said:


> I guess I'm not surprised. NFL plus 8 months of the same is too much. Granted this is just 1 week but Reigns/Cesaro isn't gonna start setting the world on fire either. Reigns was getting super hot during the run up to Mania but he's definitely gonna start cooling off now. I don't see how they sustain keeping the title on him through Summerslam. Amusingly they finally give Reigns a big CLEAN win on the night of the draft when so many less people were watching. This company couldn't strategize their way out of a paper bag.


So many less people? The final number might be like 100k less than last week lol. There is a company that dropped 300K viewers last week, maybe you're confused?


----------



## .christopher.

.christopher. said:


> It's crazy. He's somehow managed to do a worse job as "the guy" than John Cena. Building a product around Reigns is asking for record low viewers.


As expected. ^^


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

JonnyAceLaryngitis said:


> *V1 | D1: 1.875M [10th] | 0.500D [1st]
> V2 | D2: 1.971M [8th] | 0.500D [1st]
> 
> 2V | 2D: 1.923M | 0.500D
> 
> H2 | H1:
> [ + 0.096M | + 5.12% ]
> [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W-W:
> 1.923M | 2.042M [ - 0.119M | - 5.83% ]
> 0.500D | 0.500D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SDF | RAW:
> 1.923M | 1.774M [ + 0.149M | + 8.40% ]
> 0.500D | 0.487D [ + 0.013D | + 2.67% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y-Y:
> 1.923M | 1.919M [ + 0.004M | + 0.21% ]
> 0.500D | 0.500D [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*












*2.018M [7th]
0.490D [1st]*










*W-W:
2.018M | 2.121M [ - 0.103M | - 4.86% ]
0.490D | 0.540D [ - 0.050D | - 9.26% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.018M | 1.774M [ + 0.244M | + 13.75% ]
0.490D | 0.487D [ + 0.003D | + 0.62% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.018M | 1.885M [ + 0.133M | + 7.06% ]
0.490D | 0.500D [ - 0.010D | - 2.00% ]*


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Good that it increased


----------



## llj

Going by organic decline, I suspect Smackdown will be averaging below 2 million by the end of the year. RAW's slide lately may not have been as drastic as 2019 but it finally went below 2 million as everyone suspected it would in 2019. Smackdown is in the same spot RAW was in late 2019, barely hanging onto 2 million.

It's just a question of how fast or slow it will drop.

It's looking very much like the Roman Tribal Era of Smackdown will be the defining era that sees sub 2 million as a regular number soon.


----------



## Soul Rex

Trash ass show without fans, who watches this shit.

Roman Reigns greatness is being wasted, fuck.


----------



## Kentucky34

This week's show will have a bump in viewership. 

Rollins vs Cesaro has been announced in advance. Trust that match will draw an impressive number.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

i predict 1.4 million


----------



## InexorableJourney

Based on the discussion thread I predict a record low.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

*V1 | D1: 2.147M [11th] | 0.600D [1st]
V2 | D2: 2.166M [10th] | 0.600D [1st]

2V | 2D: 2.157M | 0.600D

H2 | H1:
[ + 0.019M | + 0.89% ]
[ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*










*W-W:
2.157M | 1.923M [ + 0.234M | + 12.17% ]
0.600D | 0.500D [ + 0.100D | + 20.00% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.157M | 1.872M [ + 0.275M | + 15.22% ]
0.600D | 0.527D [ + 0.073D | + 13.85% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.157M | 2.040M [ + 0.117M | + 5.74% ]
0.600D | 0.500D [ + 0.100D | + 20.00% ]*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That’s the highest number in awhile. Both hours above 2.1. Kinda surprised, but good for them.


----------



## RainmakerV2

So about 2.3 after the weekend. Cesaro the draw?? Nahhhh


----------



## Kentucky34

Seth Rollins delivers yet again. 

He outdrew Reigns vs Bryan from the previous week.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Wow, nice numbers. Look at that increase year on year.

Seth has done it again.


----------



## Swindle

Wonder if the branding of retro Smackdown helped a bit.


----------



## Kentucky34

Swindle said:


> Wonder if the branding of retro Smackdown helped a bit.


It was Seth. 

His match with Cesaro was pre advertised. Seth is a bigger star than Cesaro. So it is obviously that Seth should receive most of the credit for drawing that number. 

He manages to draw without being FOTC or even pushed as a headliner. The guy is an incredible draw.


----------



## Klitschko

Roman is a draw, what else can you say. Final rating will probably be 2.2 or 2.3.


----------



## Kentucky34

Klitschko said:


> Roman is a draw, what else can you say. Final rating will probably be 2.2 or 2.3.


No he is not. 

Reigns failed to draw last week with Bryan as his dance partner. 

Rollins drew a bigger number this week with Cesaro. 

I don't think anyone would argue that Cesaro is a bigger star than Bryan.


----------



## KingofKings1524

I see certain Seth trolls are still keeping the act up.


----------



## Kentucky34

KingofKings1524 said:


> I see certain Seth trolls are still keeping the act up.


No trolling.

The numbers speak for themselves.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Kentucky34 said:


> No trolling.
> 
> The numbers speak for themselves.


Lets put it this way, if someone were to start a wrestling company from scratch right now, no one is taking Rollins over Reigns. At least no one that has any business sense.


----------



## Not Lying

Bayley is a draw. They start pushing her again and ratings improve. 

We can all play this game.


----------



## Kentucky34

KingofKings1524 said:


> Lets put it this way, if someone were to start a wrestling company from scratch right now, no one is taking Rollins over Reigns. At least no one that has any business sense.


I disagree. 

WWE should have pushed Rollins as the FOTC. 

Not Reigns.


----------



## Kentucky34

The Definition of Technician said:


> Bayley is a draw. They start pushing her again and ratings improve.
> 
> We can all play this game.


Bayley is great. A solid hand.


----------



## DammitChrist

For the record, I'd personally choose Seth Rollins (along with Daniel Bryan, AJ Styles, and Randy Orton) over Roman Reigns if I started up my own wrestling company. 

I'd prefer the more talented guys to be my first top picks. 

Edit:

For the record, I'm not saying that Reigns isn't talented (because he obviously is). I just don't think he's the best overall talent that they have in the company (or even up there at least).


----------



## Chelsea

I'm glad everyone here understands that Dolph Ziggler is a draw. Give that man the Universal Championship.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

KingofKings1524 said:


> I see certain Seth trolls are still keeping the act up.


Facts, Seth is very bland


----------



## Kentucky34

Extremelyunderrated said:


> Facts, Seth is very bland


That's your opinion. 

Many think otherwise.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

Roman Reigns proves once again why he is The Biggest Drawing Card in today's professional wrestling. His heel turn has turned him into a huge star, IMO.
Amazing starpower of The Tribal Chief.


----------



## YamchaRocks

Roman has tanked the ratings many, many times in recent weeks, do he deserves no credit.

Cesaro vs Rollins drew because workrate draws these days. I have been saying this for almost a year, in modern times ring work > character work, charisma, psychology. 

If they took the muscleheads off TV and replaced them with Cole, Balor, Ricochet, they would easily be pushing 3 million viewers.


----------



## Charzhino

Rating is a result of the great closer match between Bryan and Reigns last week and people wanting to tune in for the aftermath.


----------



## Kentucky34

Charzhino said:


> Rating is a result of the great closer match between Bryan and Reigns last week and people wanting to tune in for the aftermath.


No it was because Seth vs Cesaro was advertised.


----------



## Not Lying

H2 was higher than H1 and it didn't have Rollins


----------



## Kentucky34

Hour 2 is always higher.


----------



## Not Lying

Kentucky34 said:


> Hour 2 is always higher.


Except 2 weeks ago, and 3 weeks ago 😂


----------



## Dark Emperor

The Definition of Technician said:


> Except 2 weeks ago, and 3 weeks ago 😂


They probably tune in for the advertised Seth match, then stay for rest of the show. Shame we dont get quarterly numbers like AEW ratings.


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis

JonnyAceLaryngitis said:


> *V1 | D1: 2.147M [11th] | 0.600D [1st]
> V2 | D2: 2.166M [10th] | 0.600D [1st]
> 
> 2V | 2D: 2.157M | 0.600D
> 
> H2 | H1:
> [ + 0.019M | + 0.89% ]
> [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W-W:
> 2.157M | 1.923M [ + 0.234M | + 12.17% ]
> 0.600D | 0.500D [ + 0.100D | + 20.00% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SDF | RAW:
> 2.157M | 1.872M [ + 0.275M | + 15.22% ]
> 0.600D | 0.527D [ + 0.073D | + 13.85% ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Y-Y:
> 2.157M | 2.040M [ + 0.117M | + 5.74% ]
> 0.600D | 0.500D [ + 0.100D | + 20.00% ]*












*2.282M [8th]
0.650D [1st]*










*W-W:
2.282M | 2.018M [ + 0.264M | + 13.08% ]
0.650D | 0.490D [ + 0.160D | + 32.65% ]*










*SDF | RAW:
2.282M | 1.872M [ + 0.410M | + 21.90% ]
0.650D | 0.527D [ + 0.123D | + 23.34% ]*










*Y-Y:
2.282M | 2.025M [ + 0.257M | + 12.69% ]
0.650D | 0.500D [ + 0.150D | + 30.00% ]*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This past week's SD drew its biggest viewership since January 29th. It drew BIG:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391848057126465537
Love it. Rollins/Cesaro was the only match announced, too, so they deserve at the very least credit for Hour 1.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Showstopper said:


> This past week's SD drew its biggest viewership since January 29th. It drew BIG:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391848057126465537
> Love it. Rollins/Cesaro was the only match announced, too, so they deserve at the very least credit for Hour 1.


Yeah all the haters claimed Sasha & Reigns were the only reason for ratings to improve over last Summer & Autumn when the whole thing clearly coincided with Rollins being drafted.


----------



## Charzhino

This is what people wanna see. Multi layered angles with overlap between upper card talent. Rollins, Cesaro, Roman, Jey and Jimmy all made for good tv. Throw in Teddy Long too.


----------



## InexorableJourney

It was like an episode of Falcon Crest, très formidable.


----------



## Kentucky34

Why can't people accept that Seth is the biggest TV draw in the company? He always delivers great numbers when the company get behind him and give him good booking.


----------



## YamchaRocks

WWE should double Seth's salary. What a talent, what a draw. So much better than Roman Reigns.


----------



## YamchaRocks

Rename the thread to Rollins TV Ratings Thread, since he's the only one who actually puts eyeballs on the show


----------



## Adapting

Kentucky34 said:


> Why can't people accept that Seth is the biggest TV draw in the company? He always delivers great numbers when the company get behind him and give him good booking.


Why can't you accept that nobody cares? 

Plus, this is Roman's brand.


----------



## YamchaRocks

@Adapting actually, ratings suggest people care more about Seth Rollins than Reigns and the overpushed meathead in your avatar tbh


----------



## Adapting

YamchaRocks said:


> @Adapting actually, ratings suggest people care more about Seth Rollins than Reigns and the overpushed meathead in your avatar tbh


Nobody cares about your small men aka Adam Cole. Seems hard for you to process but it's okay to be wrong.


----------



## YamchaRocks

Cole has nothing to do with this discussion. He isn't even on the roster. Stop baiting


----------



## Kentucky34

Adapting said:


> Why can't you accept that nobody cares?
> 
> Plus, this is Roman's brand.


The why did Seth outdraw him this week then?


----------



## Not Lying

Kentucky34 said:


> The why did Seth outdraw him this week then?


NFL draft.

I love playing this game with you.


----------



## Dark Emperor

The Definition of Technician said:


> NFL draft.
> 
> I love playing this game with you.


Just give Seth credit where it's due. I don't know why fans like you hate him so much.

He clearly moves the needle as proven numerous times. Whether he draws more than Reigns remains to be seen. But he's definitely in the Top 2 rating movers on the show.

There is a reason rumours are circulating of him turning face and going up against Roman soon in the 2nd biggest show of the year. The company have the numbers.


----------



## Not Lying

Dark Emperor said:


> Just give Seth credit where it's due. I don't know why fans like you hate him so much.
> 
> He clearly moves the needle as proven numerous times. Whether he draws more than Reigns remains to be seen. But he's definitely in the Top 2 rating movers on the show.
> 
> There is a reason rumours are circulating of him turning face and going up against Roman soon in the 2nd biggest show of the year. The company have the numbers.


I like Seth fine. But you're all exaggerating and you keep twisting shit up to fit you narrative.

H1/H2 has Seth and does better: Seth is the only reason they tuned it and they tuned out after
If Seth isn't in the higher hour you twist it to blame the show that made the fans tune out.

He is obviously one of the biggest names on the show considering he's been the most pushed guy in the past 5 years behind Roman and Lesnar.
But stop being so delusional. RAW are doing now pretty much the same as when Rollins was around and sometimes higher. He's not a difference maker like you pretend to be. No one really is in the long-term.

The NFL draft obviously affected the Bryan/Roman show ratings and you're clearly just biased if you're refusing to accept that.


----------



## Kentucky34

Ratings way down this week without Seth.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

TVLine is reporting 1.77 million for the 2 hour average:

1.82 first hour

1.74 second hour


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

If those are the actual preliminary numbers, then holy shit that’s really bad.


----------



## InexorableJourney

Geez maybe FOX should look into getting an American Ninja Warrior knockoff instead.


----------



## Kentucky34

The numbers will be up next week. 

They are only down this week because Seth was not on.


----------



## Dark Emperor

No one has posted actual numbers yet. 1.77m sounds way too low. That would be almost 400k down on overnights last week.

Doesn't really make sense as I can't think of a reason for a big drop. Will have to wait for real numbers.


----------



## Kentucky34

Dark Emperor said:


> No one has posted actual numbers yet. 1.77m sounds way too low. That would be almost 400k down on overnights last week.
> 
> Doesn't really make sense as I can't think of a reason for a big drop. Will have to wait for real numbers.


I can think of a reason.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

Kentucky34 said:


> The numbers will be up next week.
> 
> They are only down this week because Seth was not on.


No, they are down because the product as a whole sucks. You Seth shills are tiresome, the only good thing in the WWE currently is The USO's and Roman stuff, but that can only go so far. Outside of that there is nothing interesting in the WWE. Can you name one thing? Cesaro is boring and terrible on the microphone, Seth is average at best, Drew McIntyre is snoozeville, Orton seems to be going through the motions anymore and is stuck in a tag team with a joke like Riddle, Lashley is good but he doesn't have any legitimate threats, neither does Roman. They need to break AJ away from Omos and then turn him face again and let him feud with either Lashley or move to Smackdown and feud with Roman. There's so much wrong with the WWE right now, they are lacking star power. It's sad to see, Vince is stubborn in his ways. RAW needs to be cut down to 2 hours again too.


----------



## DaSlacker

Not that I really watch it and what I've seen is good, but it just came off two biggish episodes, at least on paper. The Title vs SD Career match between Roman and Daniel. Then the retro theme last week. The roster looks really thin too, with Cesaro (great guy but not the best promo) being positioned as top face. Under that there is Seth, Rey, Dolph, Bayley, Sasha, Owens, Zayn and Roode as the dependables.


----------



## Kentucky34

Extremelyunderrated said:


> No, they are down because the product as a whole sucks. You Seth shills are tiresome, the only good thing in the WWE currently is The USO's and Roman stuff, but that can only go so far. Outside of that there is nothing interesting in the WWE. Can you name one thing? Cesaro is boring and terrible on the microphone, Seth is average at best, Drew McIntyre is snoozeville, Orton seems to be going through the motions anymore and is stuck in a tag team with a joke like Riddle, Lashley is good but he doesn't have any legitimate threats, neither does Roman. They need to break AJ away from Omos and then turn him face again and let him feud with either Lashley or move to Smackdown and feud with Roman. There's so much wrong with the WWE right now, they are lacking star power. It's sad to see, Vince is stubborn in his ways. RAW needs to be cut down to 2 hours again too.


Answer me a simple question.

Why did they draw 400k more viewers last week?

It is obvious that the answer is because they pre-advertised Seth vs Cesaro last week. 

This Seth wasn't even on the show and the fans lost interest.


----------



## Klitschko

Damn that's low. I love Roman, and he's doing great, but Cesaro is just not that guy that will make people care. They need to do something big or bring in somebody else that has decent star power. The whole roster really is lacking in that department hard.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Dark Emperor said:


> No one has posted actual numbers yet. 1.77m sounds way too low. That would be almost 400k down on overnights last week.
> 
> Doesn't really make sense as I can't think of a reason for a big drop. Will have to wait for real numbers.



Nah, its correct. 1.8. It was graduation here and Im in a college town. People out everywhere. Everyones got their vaccines, its summertime, people have been cooped up for a year, etc. I mean I think its a valid excuse but 1.8 is not good.


----------



## The Wood

If those numbers are true — that’s bad. But if I had to blame anything, it wouldn’t be Cesaro. I’d say it’s a deflation from seeing a hero choked out and now disappear in what could have been perceived as a great heroic moment. You’re gonna take those hits.

I think they should rally by building up Cesaro and following through to a happy conclusion. They had an Empire Strikes Back moment. Great, in retrospect, if you can make the story count.


----------



## Deathiscoming

Not surprising, when the roster is so thin and nothing interesting going on and the Roman thing isn't exactly must-see which again can be attributed to a diluted roster and world heavyweight/universal title picture. 

The brand split worked once upon a time and made the WHC scene seem legit because of the starpower. Edge was champion on Smackdown in his prime that also had Undertaker at his best, and Prime Batista. 2009 Smackdown had Edge, Jeff Hardy, Punk, Jericho, Undertaker, Kane and later during the year Batista all on the same show. While Roman Reigns has a bunch of glorified midcarders like Seth Rollins and Kevin Owens, and failed prospects/stale acts like Cesaro, Dolph Ziggler, Shinsuke Nakamura, Baron Corbin and Sami Zayn. And it's 5-6 years too late for Cesaro. That ship has sailed. 

Another thing is the format makes it too repetitive. The same people wrestle each other for months on end in the same division. There's little novelty, intrigue, or mix-up. It's surprising 2 M people even watch a watered down show like Smackdown Live every week.


----------



## Kentucky34

How can anyone say that Seth Rollins is a mid carder?

He is officially in the top 25 draws of all time.

Just last week he provided Smackdown with its best rating in 4 months. The viewership is only down this week because he wasn't on and people are bored of Reigns.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

for the go home for ppv this sucks. im sorry but cesaro really is not that interesting. also, the women's tag match was unnecessary and could have been on the ppv pre-show.


----------



## Kishido

LOL at the numbers... Dunno what's worse AEW dropping the ball again creating a buzz or a go home Smackdown getting such numbers.

I like Cesaro... But seriously he is no main eventer.

While I hate that Kentucky guy... Rollins really should be the one feuding with Roman as there is no one left on Smackdown with main event status.


----------



## drougfree

stop pushing midcarders like Cesaro


----------



## Slickdude458

Smackdown sucks Roman Boring Reigns holding the title for 2-3 years who on earth thinks this is remotely interesting then you have bums like cesaro who can't cut a promo feuding with him zzzzzz. When is Edge coming back? Nothing entertaining about this show.


----------



## .christopher.

.christopher. said:


> It's crazy. He's somehow managed to do a worse job as "the guy" than John Cena. Building a product around Reigns is asking for record low viewers.


Bong.

All these years of burying potential stars, getting Brock fucking Lesnar go away heat in order to try and get the fans to cheer him, and having legends come back to put him over has accomplished the square root of fuck all. They've wasted like 7 years on this jabroni.


----------



## Kentucky34

Yes, Reigns is to blame for this number.


----------



## DaSlacker

.christopher. said:


> Bong.
> 
> All these years of burying potential stars, getting Brock fucking Lesnar go away heat in order to try and get the fans to cheer him, and having legends come back to put him over has accomplished the square root of fuck all. They've wasted like 7 years on this jabroni.


I like Reigns but it's always been obvious he is a Harley Race/Bob Backlund/Lex Luger/Kevin Nash/Triple H/Randy Orton/Batista/Sheamus type guy.

Vince needed a Dusty/Flair/Hogan/Piper/Savage/Sting/HBK/Austin/Rock type charismatic guy to follow John Cena. 

Unfortunately he spent 6 years on his pet project. By which point interest in the product fell to new lows. The women's push, international deals and pandemic both masked and exasperated the situation.


----------



## postmoderno

DaSlacker said:


> The women's push, international deals and pandemic both masked and exasperated the situation.


The word you're looking for there is exacerbated.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

From the Observer site:

- Sports TV Ratings is also reporting that last Friday's SmackDown averaged 1.917 million viewers in the final ratings. The rating in the 18-49 demo was a 0.44.
SmackDown's viewership was down 16 percent from the previous week. It's the lowest viewership number for the show on Fox since August 5 of last year, which was prior to WWE's move to the ThunderDome.
The 18-49 rating was down 32.3 percent from the previous week and is the worst SmackDown has done on Fox in that category since July 8 of last year.
SmackDown was down 6.1 percent in viewership year-over-year and down 12 percent in 18-49.









WWE ratings roundup: Raw, NXT, SmackDown


- According to numbers released by Sports TV Ratings, this week's Raw averaged 1.823 million viewers on the USA Network. That's up 0.4 percent from last week,




www.f4wonline.com


----------



## YamchaRocks

Is Seth advertised for this weeks show?


----------



## llj

Ratings on SD have been inching downwards for months now. I get that Roman is suddenly a WF darling but the man has failed to move real numbers since 2015. He's still the "biggest star" only because the WWE has had him main event more Manias than anyone in history and pushed the hell out of him as the FOTC. So while some people may "tune in" for him because he's the only one presented as relevant, the rest of the audience out there have seen this story for the last 6 years and they know how it ends, heel or not. It gets old.

People blaming Cesaro LMFAO. He's not a draw (like everyone else on this roster) but I can assure you people aren't tuning out specifically because of him. Numbers were already going down when they brought back Edge and added Bryan, who are "bigger" stars than Cesaro. The common denominator is Roman, the entire show is still built around him. It's on him.

And again, I don't even dislike Roman. But he's just not a draw. None of the WF darlings probably are.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

The Rollins fans better not say shit about Roman Reigns or they will be hypocrites.


----------



## DammitChrist

It's basically like 2 gimmick posters who "like" Seth Rollins that is talking all that smack though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> The Rollins fans better not say shit about Roman Reigns or they will be hypocrites.


Let me know when Seth main events 5000 WM's.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Showstopper said:


> Let me know when Seth main events 5000 WM's.


When I said Rollins fans. I meant the hard on hard marks on here that will take a shot at Roman Reigns now that he is on top of the WWE when 2 years ago when Rollins was on top with the title, was getting blamed too. You remember that and DC does to. I don't want anyone to look like hypocrites. Especially on this matter.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

llj said:


> Ratings on SD have been inching downwards for months now. I get that Roman is suddenly a WF darling but the man has failed to move real numbers since 2015. He's still the "biggest star" only because the WWE has had him main event more Manias than anyone in history and pushed the hell out of him as the FOTC. So while some people may "tune in" for him because he's the only one presented as relevant, the rest of the audience out there have seen this story for the last 6 years and they know how it ends, heel or not. It gets old.
> 
> People blaming Cesaro LMFAO. He's not a draw (like everyone else on this roster) but I can assure you people aren't tuning out specifically because of him. Numbers were already going down when they brought back Edge and added Bryan, who are "bigger" stars than Cesaro. The common denominator is Roman, the entire show is still built around him. It's on him.
> 
> And again, I don't even dislike Roman. But he's just not a draw. None of the WF darlings probably are.


cesaro absolutely sucks and so does the wwe as a whole


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

1.83 million per TVLine.Com:

https://tvline.com/2021/05/22/tv-ratings-dick-van-****-show-now-in-living-color-cbs/


> In the latest TV show ratings, Fox’s _Friday Night Smackdown_ drew a 0.5 rating (and 1.83 million total viewers), ticking up in the demo from last week to tie for the nightly win.
> 
> ABC’s _Shark Tank_ (3.4 mil/0.5) was steady with its season finale, matching _SmackDown_ for the demo win while also delivering Friday’s largest audience (edging out CBS’_ Blue Bloods_ rerun with its 3.31 mil).
> 
> CBS’ _The Dick Van **** Show: Now in Living Color _special averaged 2.6 mil and a 0.2.
> 
> Over on NBC, _The Blacklist_ (3.1 mil/0.3) was steady.
> 
> Pending certain adjustment due to MLB preemptions, _Charmed_ (690K/0.1) and _Dynasty_ (670K/0.1) both are currently up _sharply_ in viewers while steady in the demo.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Interesting, bad numbers 2 weeks in a row. At least up slightly from last week.

It's pretty odd the drop from them having that really good rating 2 weeks back. 
Raw is the only of the 4 shows maintaining the numbers they started the year with, and majority think that's the worst show.

I guess its time to start giving Lashley his due for keeping people interested.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

Dark Emperor said:


> Interesting, bad numbers 2 weeks in a row. At least up slightly from last week.
> 
> It's pretty odd the drop from them having that really good rating 2 weeks back.
> Raw is the only of the 4 shows maintaining the numbers they started the year with, and majority think that's the worst show.
> 
> I guess its time to start giving Lashley his due for keeping people interested.


WWE is a mess. They literally have Rollins, Roman, The Uso's and that's it when it comes to interesting things. Nobody wants to watch bland wrestlers like Cesaro, Black, etc...


----------



## justin waynes

Extremelyunderrated said:


> WWE is a mess. They literally have Rollins, Roman, The Uso's and that's it when it comes to interesting things. Nobody wants to watch bland wrestlers like Cesaro, Black, etc...


This is a stupid excuse ,roman features more on the show than any of those guys.the fact is that roman ain't a draw


----------



## DaSlacker

What's the betting we get SmackDown Supershow within a few months?


----------



## Charzhino

Fans must have given up after retro Smackdown was a huge false advertising stunt.


----------



## kendalag

The ratings have dropped because Smackdown has become a show where if you see one show, you've seen them all. 

Roman comes out, talks in a soft voice, says he's the head of the table. They cut to him 2 or 3 times throughout the show for another backstage segment leading to him being involved in some way the main event (usually with an Uso wrestling). In between it's the same fucking matches every week. 

Roman's new gimmick was cool for about 6 weeks. Now it's just exposing how shitty their booking of babyfaces is.


----------



## La Parka

The brand split is really unnecessary right now. WWE doesn’t have more than 5 male main event talents right now and they’re scattered over two brands.


----------



## .christopher.

La Parka said:


> The brand split is really unnecessary right now. WWE doesn’t have more than 5 male main event talents right now and they’re scattered over two brands.


Been unnecessary since 2002/03, imo. Having Stone Cold, The Rock, Hulk Hogan, Undertaker, HHH, Kane, nWo, Kurt Angle, Chris Jericho, the Mcmahon's, Bischoff, Big Show, Hardys, Dudleys, Edge, Christian, RVD, Booker T, all the new acquisitions from WCW and ECW, Brock Lesnar, a returning HBK, etc, is the only time a roster split made sense. The point of it was because they couldn't fit all of that mega, superstar talent on one show.

Today's roster barely has enough star power to fill a Sunday night heat show from back then, which makes it all the more ridiculous.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

kendalag said:


> The ratings have dropped because Smackdown has become a show where if you see one show, you've seen them all.
> 
> Roman comes out, talks in a soft voice, says he's the head of the table. They cut to him 2 or 3 times throughout the show for another backstage segment leading to him being involved in some way the main event (usually with an Uso wrestling). In between it's the same fucking matches every week.
> 
> Roman's new gimmick was cool for about 6 weeks. Now it's just exposing how shitty their booking of babyfaces is.


WWE doesn't know how to book babyfaces in general. It's been that way since 2013. That is one of the problems. I refuse to blame one talent on what creative in the back gives them or what Vince gets them.


----------



## Kishido

As AEW it is deserved... They really need to end the brand split and get rid of useless geeks and focus on some characters.

Of course make RAW 2 hours


----------



## RainmakerV2

Yeah, if them failing to make 2 million becomes a thing I think youll see FOX start to pressure for an end to the brand split, or at least another draft to freshen things up.

Roman as the final boss is fine, but they have no babyface even close to his level where you can create any sense of him being even close to losing. Who's next? Nakamura? Big E? None of these dudes have a chance. Flip Rollins back? God please dont. Hes doing the best work of his life now as a chickenshit heel, please dont flip him back to generic babyface. They could really use Edge back to be honest.


----------



## DammitChrist

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yeah, if them failing to make 2 million becomes a thing I think youll see FOX start to pressure for an end to the brand split, or at least another draft to freshen things up.
> 
> Roman as the final boss is fine, but they have no babyface even close to his level where you can create any sense of him being even close to losing. Who's next? Nakamura? Big E? None of these dudes have a chance. *Flip Rollins back? God please dont. Hes doing the best work of his life now as a chickenshit heel, please dont flip him back to generic babyface. *They could really use Edge back to be honest.


Yea, I agree with you with here.

I'm opposed to seeing Seth Rollins turn face atm.

I wouldn't mind if it ends up working out, but it's still way too soon for him to be presented as a fan favorite again. Rollins has spent the majority of his heel run producing good work in front of empty arenas. They should continue to milk his heel run for another year at least.

Hell, I think Rollins is starting to nail his crazed persona (especially with the psychotic wide eyes) similar to how Edge used to have that look back in the day.

If it were up to me, I wouldn't turn Rollins face until late-2022 at the earliest. Hell, I'd say early-2023 would be a safe point to turn Rollins into a babyface once again.


----------



## Fergal

Reigns need better opponent to work with I wish they bring Styles to smackdown.
Reigns and Styles had great matches in 2016 and I hope wwe revisit this feud one day but his time the dynamic is reversed.


----------



## Kentucky34

WWE don't even learn from their own success.

They advertise a Seth Rollins match and draw their best rating in month.

The next week they don't even have Seth on the show and it does a record low number. Seth helped the number rebound a bit this week but even he can only do so much. 

It is quite simple really. Push Seth with good booking = Strong numbers.


----------



## chronoxiong

I went out last weekend so I was one of the peeps who didn't get to watch Smackdown. Sucks to see a 1.8 million viewership number. Ouch


----------



## Deathiscoming

kendalag said:


> The ratings have dropped because Smackdown has become a show where if you see one show, you've seen them all.
> 
> Roman comes out, talks in a soft voice, says he's the head of the table. They cut to him 2 or 3 times throughout the show for another backstage segment leading to him being involved in some way the main event (usually with an Uso wrestling). In between it's the same fucking matches every week.
> 
> Roman's new gimmick was cool for about 6 weeks. Now it's just exposing how shitty their booking of babyfaces is.


This. It's repetitive AF. Everyone wrestles the same people for 3-4 months at a time if not more. Everyone wrestles people in the same division, there's zero novelty except the fact that Cesaro got to wrestle Roman Reigns for the first time since 2016. And that too in a main event match on PPV. 

It also doesn't help that most of their midcard has stale acts like owens, zayn, Nakamura, Bobby Roode and baron Corbin who were actually on smackdown in 2017 as well and felt far fresher and better.. FOUR years ago. They also have Ziggler and Big E who have been around since a decade. Then they got an uninspiring tag division featuring Mysterios and Street Profits. 

The women's matches and segments are always a channel changer so that part of Smackdown factors for 15% of the show being terrible. But that's not all.. 

The mainevents usually have no maineventers at all but Jey Uso wrestling Daniel Bryan, Cesaro or Kevin Owens. 

The ratings dropping is a good thing too because people shouldn't put up with mediocrity. Even Raw is doing a better job with fresher people and stories now. Like RKO bro, and Sheamus wrestling new people like ricochet and humberto carillo. Didn't he also wrestle that mansoor guy, or mustafa ali or someone?


----------



## Kentucky34

Seth is advertised for tonight's show. 

Perhaps they can break 2 million viewers?


----------



## Dark Emperor

Kentucky34 said:


> Seth is advertised for tonight's show.
> 
> Perhaps they can break 2 million viewers?


I think they can. The interest from Seth and also NBA games tonight ain't as big as some other nights (Actually the Nets are playing but are already 2-0 up).

It is worrying though, the last two week all 4 wrestling shows have sufferred big drops. I expected it to happen after Wrestlemania but they actually maintained the audience until recently when the big drops happened.

Not so surprised about the AEW drop and the bump was due to NXT moving and now dropping back to same fans as before.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

Sure they'll be in the 1.7 million range


----------



## Dark Emperor

How come the ratings never come out on time anymore. Has showbuzzdaily gone bust. Anywhere else to find numbers?


----------



## fabi1982

I think its a holiday weekend in the US? But yeah since showbuzz dont get the numbers out anymore since they went offline there is no other source I know myself.


----------



## DaSlacker

Apparently the preliminary rating was - 1.755 million viewers and 0.40 Demo.


----------



## InexorableJourney

Blast that Jimmy.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

Spoiler TV reports that WWE Friday Night SmackDown drew an overnight average of 1.755 million viewers this week. They also garnered a .40 in the coveted 18-49 demographic. That is quite a fall from last week.



LOL, the WWE is awful


----------



## Kentucky34

They were drawing big with Seth on top just a few weeks back.

They killed off the audience by not following it up. Seth wasn't even on the show the next week. 

Sad.


----------



## YamchaRocks

Kentucky34 said:


> They were drawing big with Seth on top just a few weeks back.
> 
> They killed off the audience by not following it up. Seth wasn't even on the show the next week.
> 
> Sad.


Rollins never drew shit, be real for a moment.


----------



## Kentucky34

YamchaRocks said:


> Rollins never drew shit, be real for a moment.


Top 25 draw of all time actually and without competing during a boom period.


----------



## Klitschko

Lol, damn that's bad.


----------



## YamchaRocks

Kentucky34 said:


> Top 25 draw of all time actually and without competing during a boom period.


And they have 1,77 rating with that "draw" on a show. They need to stop pushing indy geeks and bring in legends from the past.


----------



## Kentucky34

YamchaRocks said:


> And they have 1,77 rating with that "draw" on a show. They need to stop pushing indy geeks and bring in legends from the past.


Well done for outing yourself as a troll. 

I will ignore you from now on.


----------



## Deathiscoming

These two kids above squabbling is quite reminiscent of the way the WWE books its feuds. Like corbin whining and cryin over Shinsuke nakamura stealing his stupid crown.


----------



## YamchaRocks

Kentucky34 said:


> Well done for outing yourself as a troll.
> 
> I will ignore you from now on.


Facts get in the way of your blind markdom, huh?


----------



## Cosmo77

Something we can agree on.Its fine if you are a rollins ran,but we are sick of hearing how he is a draw.


----------



## Kentucky34

Cosmo77 said:


> Something we can agree on.Its fine if you are a rollins ran,but we are sick of hearing how he is a draw.


Well, he is. 

How do you think he entered the top 25 draws of all time list despite not being pushed as the FOTC or working during a boom period? 

The rating a few weeks back spoke for itself. If WWE get behind Seth then their viewership figures will increase.


----------



## DaSlacker

😂 😂 😂 

They put him over Brock at SummerSlam 2019 and a few weeks later Raw was down to 2.1 million viewers. SmackDown just drew 1.7 million with an address by the guy. 

He's no more or less of a draw than Lex Luger, Ted DiBiase, Mr Perfect, Yokozuna, Diesel, Chris Benoit, Eddie Guerrero, JBL, Edge, Randy Orton, AJ Styles.... Or basically any other top 10 singles guy when interest was down and WWE was treading water. He was more of a draw when part of The Shield. 

Off topic but my local supermarket started stocking WWE action figures a few months back, for some reason. The range was Braun Strowman, Bobby Lashley, Sasha Banks, Adam Cole and Seth Rollins. 

All the others disappeared quickly - the Seth and Adam toys are still there lol.


----------



## llj

Deserved. Tired of people saying Smackdown is this super-great wrestling show too.


----------



## DammitChrist

DaSlacker said:


> 😂 😂 😂
> 
> They put him over Brock at SummerSlam 2019 and a few weeks later Raw was down to 2.1 million viewers. SmackDown just drew 1.7 million with an address by the guy.
> 
> He's no more or less of a draw than Lex Luger, Ted DiBiase, Mr Perfect, Yokozuna, Diesel, Chris Benoit, Eddie Guerrero, JBL, Edge, Randy Orton, AJ Styles.... Or basically any other top 10 singles guy when interest was down and WWE was treading water. He was more of a draw when part of The Shield.
> 
> Off topic but my local supermarket started stocking WWE action figures a few months back, for some reason. The range was Braun Strowman, Bobby Lashley, Sasha Banks, Adam Cole and Seth Rollins.
> 
> All the others disappeared quickly - the Seth and Adam toys are still there lol.


Jeez, how are you letting yourself get trolled by a gimmick poster?

You do realize that it’s been 18 months since Seth Rollins held a world championship, and Raw STILL continues to get worse rating in spite of him.

Plus, I remember how delusional posters in 2019 hopelessly blamed Rollins for the ratings, but he’s not even the current world champion on Smackdown and its viewership continue to get lower. Where’s the awful logic that some people like to use where they blindly blame the world champion for the low ratings here?

Anyway, it’s almost like Rollins doesn’t actually “tank” the ratings at all, and it’s almost like nobody in the company is a big TV draw nowadays.


----------



## Kentucky34

DaSlacker said:


> 😂 😂 😂
> 
> They put him over Brock at SummerSlam 2019 and a few weeks later Raw was down to 2.1 million viewers. SmackDown just drew 1.7 million with an address by the guy.


That was because they booked him terribly and matched him with The Fiend. 

He still drew well and ratings have fallen since he left the show.


----------



## Deathiscoming

llj said:


> Deserved. Tired of people saying Smackdown is this super-great wrestling show too.


Smackdown isn't even mediocre anymore. It seems mediocre in comparison to raw. But in actuality it's barely decent. Even look at the activity in this smackdown section of the forum, the threads are from a week ago and the whole atmosphere and vibe is stagnant. On top of that you got trolls like Kentucky and yamcha saying Seth Rollins is a draw, push Seth Rollins etc.


----------



## Charzhino

Smackdown is underrated. They just need to avoid doing the same mistakes that Raw are (overly long matches, too much women exposures, repeating matches, bad comedy) and Im sure they will be back doing well above 2.0 with a string of few consistent shows.


----------



## Klitschko

llj said:


> Deserved. Tired of people saying Smackdown is this super-great wrestling show too.


I was one of those people. Regretting it more and more with each passing week since Wrestlemania. The fuck happened to this show?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

DaSlacker said:


> 😂 😂 😂
> 
> They put him over Brock at SummerSlam 2019 and a few weeks later Raw was down to 2.1 million viewers. SmackDown just drew 1.7 million with an address by the guy.
> 
> He's no more or less of a draw than Lex Luger, Ted DiBiase, Mr Perfect, Yokozuna, Diesel, Chris Benoit, Eddie Guerrero, JBL, Edge, Randy Orton, AJ Styles.... Or basically any other top 10 singles guy when interest was down and WWE was treading water. He was more of a draw when part of The Shield.
> 
> Off topic but my local supermarket started stocking WWE action figures a few months back, for some reason. The range was Braun Strowman, Bobby Lashley, Sasha Banks, Adam Cole and Seth Rollins.
> 
> All the others disappeared quickly - the Seth and Adam toys are still there lol.


Yeah and now Raw has it's lowest ratings of all time without him on the show. Great post, genius.


----------



## DaSlacker

Showstopper said:


> Yeah and now Raw has it's lowest ratings of all time without him on the show. Great post, genius.


Well yeah, Raw was doing near all time lows (1.6 million) back in October with him on the show. It's all obviously a mute point as a anybody can see WWE has no real draws.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

From the Observer message board. These guys are always spot on, so I'd be surprised if not right:



> Spoiler TV also has a .5 demo and 1.792M viewers. So up 37K from the record low overnight last week


They're doing RAW numbers now.


----------



## postmoderno

Seems like a pretty large, sudden drop off. Weren't they doing around 2 M every week up til recently?


----------



## Kentucky34

postmoderno said:


> Seems like a pretty large, sudden drop off. Weren't they doing around 2 M every week up til recently?


Last time they drew over 2 million they advertised Rollins vs Cesaro beforehand. 

It's been downhill ever since for them.


----------



## DaSlacker

postmoderno said:


> Seems like a pretty large, sudden drop off. Weren't they doing around 2 M every week up til recently?


Better weather and mass vaccinations after a very weird 2020.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

Showstopper said:


> From the Observer message board. These guys are always spot on, so I'd be surprised if not right:
> 
> 
> 
> They're doing RAW numbers now.


WWE is crap. I don't see FOX putting up with these numbers much longer


----------



## justin waynes

No one gives a fuck about tribal chef .push Seth instead


----------



## Kentucky34

justin waynes said:


> No one gives a fuck about tribal chef .push Seth instead


This is the only sensible option.


----------



## DammitChrist

They'd STILL get the same underwhelming numbers *regardless* of who's getting pushed.

How are more folks not getting this several years later?

This is coming from someone who doesn't even like the current Universal Champion too.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Showstopper said:


> From the Observer message board. These guys are always spot on, so I'd be surprised if not right:
> 
> 
> 
> They're doing RAW numbers now.


You guys keep forgetting these are overnight numbers and it always goes up around 200k by Monday's final rating. So they will still be at 2m.

But around last Autumn to Mania this yr, they were at 2.1-2.3m final numbers. So they have lost around 200k. But this is also their down period post Mania before Summerslam build.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Dark Emperor said:


> You guys keep forgetting these are overnight numbers and it always goes up around 200k by Monday's final rating. So they will still be at 2m.
> 
> But around last Autumn to Mania this yr, they were at 2.1-2.3m final numbers. So they have lost around 200k. But this is also their down period post Mania before Summerslam build.


Doesn't matter. 1.792 is a brutal overnight number, too.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Showstopper said:


> Doesn't matter. 1.792 is a brutal overnight number, too.


It is no surprise though. TV ratings become more and more irrelevant each year as people continue to watch what they want at their leisure and in smaller bites.

The wrestling ratings along with most shows except Live Sports will continue to go down. WWE & AEW next contract will deffo involve some kind of streaming platform i think.


----------



## Kentucky34

DammitChrist said:


> They'd STILL get the same underwhelming numbers *regardless* of who's getting pushed.
> 
> How are more folks not getting this several years later?
> 
> This is coming from someone who doesn't even like the current Universal Champion too.


Then why was the number the strongest in 4 months a few weeks back when they advertised Seth?


----------



## DaSlacker

Extremelyunderrated said:


> WWE is crap. I don't see FOX putting up with these numbers much longer


Oh I don't know. They recently renewed their animation block shows until at least 2023. The last Simpsons episode did 1 million viewers and the last Family Guy 1.1 million. And those aren't cheap to make. At least 7 million dollars per 1 hour of content. SmackDown costs 2 million per hour of content and fills the schedule 52 weeks per year.


----------



## Cosmo77

The thing is,FOX is paying wwe for a certatin number of viewers so who knows


----------



## Dark Emperor

DaSlacker said:


> Oh I don't know. They recently renewed their animation block shows until at least 2023. The last Simpsons episode did 1 million viewers and the last Family Guy 1.1 million. And those aren't cheap to make. At least 7 million dollars per 1 hour of content. SmackDown costs 2 million per hour of content and fills the schedule 52 weeks per year.


True, Smackdown is also in the Friday night death slot. It's not like they put them on a big ratings night. Nothing will happen until contract is up for renewal.


----------



## Brad Boyd

justin waynes said:


> No one gives a fuck about tribal chef .push Seth instead


 Bro it's *chief After the 1000th typo I figured I'd correct you at this point  

If he was a tribal chef though that'd be pretty funny.


----------



## Deathiscoming

Dark Emperor said:


> Nothing will happen until contract is up for renewal.


When is it up for renewal and what changes can we expect in the next negotiation? What could the ramifications be for the WWE if the ratings/viewership keep declining till the next negotiation?


----------



## Dark Emperor

Deathiscoming said:


> When is it up for renewal and what changes can we expect in the next negotiation? What could the ramifications be for the WWE if the ratings/viewership keep declining till the next negotiation?


It's hard to say. Content is king right now and there is so much streaming platforms available desperate for original content to seperate themselves from the others. So the demand will still be high for a show like Smackdown.

Also it will depend on how the TV landscape is. As someone mentioned above, one of the most popular shows of all time in Simpsons is now doing half the rating of Smackdown and cost 3.5x for the Network yet still renewed.

So we really can't really say as we are not experts. Overall TV ratings just keep falling everywhere except Live Sports. I myself do not watch anything on Live TV anymore except sports. I stream to avoid adverts, saves a lot of time and is an easier watch.

So we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Deathiscoming

Dark Emperor said:


> I myself do not watch anything on Live TV anymore except sports. I stream to avoid adverts, saves a lot of time and is an easier watch


Yep. And besides, streaming platforms like Netflix have made global content like international movies and tv series available with subtitles. Before I had Netflix,I binged The Walking dead in 2018 but I stopped after season 8 because I had enough of it. Then in 2019 Game of thrones Season finale was disappointing to say the least. 

But recently having gotten access to Netflix, I plunged into foreign language movies for the first time and found that Spanish language films are pretty fun and quite different. Then I tried my first ever Korean language drama, called "Black" and it was fantastic and engrossing to say the least. None of it would've been possible without Netflix and that too advert-free. 

That makes me wonder why 1.5-2 Million people put themselves through watching Raw and Smackdown Live in 2021, when they can just wait for 31 days and get the entire episodes on the WWE Network, commercial free. It's not like it's 2000 and theyre getting top quality wrestling and Kurt Angle, Austin, Rock, Taker, and Triple H all chasing the top prize on a weekly basis, so that you're COMPELLED to watch it as it airs, in real time.


----------



## DaSlacker

Deathiscoming said:


> When is it up for renewal and what changes can we expect in the next negotiation? What could the ramifications be for the WWE if the ratings/viewership keep declining till the next negotiation?


2023.

FOX might renew it for another 5 years or might pull the plug regardless of viewership. 

An executive might feel WWE isn't what they want on there because it's too silly or just doesn't fit with the latest agenda. Fox Sports could be cancelled and SD fights itself kicked to the curb. 

Or 90 year old owner Rupert Murdoch could die and the network undergoes some massive changes. 

As things stand right now by gut feeling is it gets renewed for another 2 or 3 years.


----------



## postmoderno

Did final numbers ever get posted anywhere?


----------



## RainmakerV2

1.9 mil I think


----------



## Deathiscoming

1.883 Million Viewers.

Wrestlinginc says it's the second lowest Viewership since moving to FOX.

All episodes after the May 7 "throwback" Episode have gotten under 2 Million viewers.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Viewership losing out to last year now every week. It was actually doing better than prior year for a bit, but looks like that’s done.

Reigns’ run has run its course, as well as this whole Uso storyline (which I think is more so due to the natural pay off being one of them beating Reigns and getting the title having 0 chance of happening and people know it).

Im guessing they’ll see 2 million again in about a month when the road to Summerslam starts. If it follows what happened last year then viewership will continue higher and to be around 2 million through the fall, with maybe some episodes dropping below.

The show is losing interest. Not even beating Strowman’s reign last year anymore which did pitiful numbers.

It’s funny because Smackdown has the same main issue as AEW, but different. They both do the same thing every week. AEW though spreads themselves really thin trying to get everyone over. While Smackdown tries to get only one guy over. Perfect examples of two bad extremes. You don’t even need to watch either show at this point to know basically what’s going on.

The real ironic thing is Raw is probably the most trash of the 3, but at least it’s somewhat unpredictable going into each episode (somewhat... but it’s usually bad and thus expectations are low every week).


----------



## postmoderno

#BadNewsSanta said:


> The real ironic thing is Raw is probably the most trash of the 3, but at least it’s somewhat unpredictable going into each episode (somewhat... but it’s usually bad and thus expectations are low every week).


Eh, I don't know about that. One of the well known problems with Raw is that it goes through weeks of endless rematches. Every once in a while they switch things up, this past week was one of those times.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

postmoderno said:


> Eh, I don't know about that. One of the well known problems with Raw is that it goes through weeks of endless rematches. Every once in a while they switch things up, this past week was one of those times.


Yeah actually upon further thinking about it I wish I left that out. Raw is just as bad with making all shows feel the same as the other two.


----------



## Deathiscoming

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Yeah actually upon further thinking about it I wish I left that out. Raw is just as bad with making all shows feel the same as the other two.


That "somewhat unpredictable going into each episode" is way more applicable to AEW Dynamite than Raw.

Smackdown is the most predictable because you know the exact same 12 male wrestlers will be featured every week.. And Chad Gable and Otis will barely appear or have a match. Heck, on top of that people even wrestle the same people in the same division for months at a stretch. You will never see Roman Reigns and Jey Uso vs Chad Gable and Otis, or Cesaro and Shinsuke Nakamura.

This is exactly where Dynamite is awesome because they make such matches happen. You'll often see a maineventer and midcarder team up to take on Pentagon/Fenix, or Bucks.

I'd say dynamite is actually 60-65% unpredictable every week because they keep rotating their workers every week and have 5-10 different wrestlers on it.. while the other 35% is people who are featured every single week like Omega, Cody, Pinnacle and IC.

The only problem with Dynamite is that even though they are awesome with this unpredictability factor, many people have zero interest in watching Darby, Bucks, OC, Jungle boy and all the enhancement talent or lower card wrestlers that appears. So it's unpredictable for sure, but not in a way that makes me wanna watch. It's like, if the WWE said "fine since you are sick of seeing Roman and usos every week, this week we are gonna give you Jinder mahal, James ellsworth, and the Brooklyn brawler". That's exactly how dynamite is.

Raw is actually more balanced in that even though they have some rematches and repetition, they still have Sheamus wrestle new people like Ricochet/Humberto, Rk-bro, and such. Perhaps your original statement wasn't wrong, after all.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Deathiscoming said:


> That "somewhat unpredictable going into each episode" is way more applicable to AEW Dynamite than Raw.
> 
> Smackdown is the most predictable because you know the exact same 12 male wrestlers will be featured every week.. And Chad Gable and Otis will barely appear or have a match. Heck, on top of that people even wrestle the same people in the same division for months at a stretch. You will never see Roman Reigns and Jey Uso vs Chad Gable and Otis, or Cesaro and Shinsuke Nakamura.
> 
> This is exactly where Dynamite is awesome because they make such matches happen. You'll often see a maineventer and midcarder team up to take on Pentagon/Fenix, or Bucks.
> 
> I'd say dynamite is actually 60-65% unpredictable every week because they keep rotating their workers every week and have 5-10 different wrestlers on it.. while the other 35% is people who are featured every single week like Omega, Cody, Pinnacle and IC.
> 
> The only problem with Dynamite is that even though they are awesome with this unpredictability factor, many people have zero interest in watching Darby, Bucks, OC, Jungle boy and all the enhancement talent or lower card wrestlers that appears. So it's unpredictable for sure, but not in a way that makes me wanna watch. It's like, if the WWE said "fine since you are sick of seeing Roman and usos every week, this week we are gonna give you Jinder mahal, James ellsworth, and the Brooklyn brawler". That's exactly how dynamite is.
> 
> Raw is actually more balanced in that even though they have some rematches and repetition, they still have Sheamus wrestle new people like Ricochet/Humberto, Rk-bro, and such. Perhaps your original statement wasn't wrong, after all.


It’s more-so they’re predictable in that you always what the matches will be because they advertise them ALL (not just bigger matches), and results for said matches are usually pretty obvious (of course there are exceptions). You know what’s coming and that can be good or bad depending on who’s competing and how interested you are in them, but it absolutely is predictable. Whether that’s bad or good predictability is up to the person really.


----------



## DammitChrist

#BadNewsSanta said:


> It’s more-so they’re predictable in that you always what the matches will be because they advertise them ALL (not just bigger matches), and results for said matches are usually pretty obvious (of course there are exceptions). You know what’s coming and that can be good or bad depending on who’s competing and how interested you are in them, but it absolutely is predictable. Whether that’s bad or good predictability is up to the person really.


I honestly hope they don't ever put Jey Uso (as much as I like him and Jimmy Uso) in a singles match to close Smackdown ever again anytime soon. He's clearly just a pawn for Roman Reigns or his ppv opponent to finally make his move after the finish.

They did that MULTIPLE times in late-2020 through early 2021, and rarely anything prominent happened afterwards.

His matches aren't bad at all. They're generally solid matches.

However, I'd rather they just do those matches (when they CHOOSE to do it again) where Jey wrestles to kick off the show. The show would be less predictable that way (to me at least).


----------



## holy

Brad Boyd said:


> Bro it's *chief After the 1000th typo I figured I'd correct you at this point
> 
> If he was a tribal chef though that'd be pretty funny.


HAHAHHAHAHAHAH! Tribal CHEF!! 😂😂😂🤣


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

So according to TV Ratings for Friday 11th June 2021 - Network Prelims Posted

8pm - 1.899
9pm - 1.806

Average - 1.853

Final number will probably be just under/about 2 million.

Last year same week did 2.065 million. About a 3-6% yoy decline (based on what I expect final number to be around), which isn’t bad. But considering how bad last year’s number was... yeesh.

An improvement on last few weeks, but still a weak number. Also the near 100k decline between hours isn’t good either.

Seems like 1.8-1.9 final number is rock bottom for Smackdown. Though the July episodes last year were around 1.9 million every week (except July 3rd which had under 1.8). July this year though will have the return of live crowds, so won’t be as comparable after the first couple of weeks.


----------



## DammitChrist

Live crowds will end up being the only draw for Smackdown starting next month.


----------



## Slickdude458

This show and all the screen time is hogged by that charisma vacuum reigns, I have not watched the show for 2 months now but reading the results nothings changed groundhog Day every week . 

Really is absolutely no point in watching this show, merely watching Reigns retain the belt till mania 38 at the very least. It's all predictable filler trash and he's no where near entertaining enough to make the next 8 filler months of his title run must see TV.


----------



## Dark Emperor

#BadNewsSanta said:


> So according to TV Ratings for Friday 11th June 2021 - Network Prelims Posted
> 
> 8pm - 1.899
> 9pm - 1.806
> 
> Average - 1.853
> 
> Final number will probably be just under/about 2 million.
> 
> Last year same week did 2.065 million. About a 3-6% yoy decline (based on what I expect final number to be around), which isn’t bad. But considering how bad last year’s number was... yeesh.
> 
> An improvement on last few weeks, but still a weak number. Also the near 100k decline between hours isn’t good either.
> 
> Seems like 1.8-1.9 final number is rock bottom for Smackdown. Though the July episodes last year were around 1.9 million every week (except July 3rd which had under 1.8). July this year though will have the return of live crowds, so won’t be as comparable after the first couple of weeks.


It's 60k up on last week's overnights so at least there is a small improvement. Not expecting any significant improvement until Live crowds. Then another potential bump with the draft. Before going back down around Oct-Dec.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The worst part is SD's main competition on Friday nights; Blue Bloods, stopped airing new episodes like a month ago. So, it's been nothing but repeat episodes for them for awhile now, and SD still hasn't been able to take advantage of that. And not only have they not been able to take advantage of that with an increase over that time, but the ratings are actually somehow down more than they've been up since Blue Blood's season ended. Should be interesting in the Fall when Network TV sitcoms are back with new seasons.


----------



## llj

DammitChrist said:


> Live crowds will end up being the only draw for Smackdown starting next month.


They'll give it a slight bump initially but I've noticed that as things go back "to normal", WWE's numbers have resumed their regular annual decline of late, after mostly managing to keep the ratings decline at bay during most of the pandemic. People are going to start watching real sports again too with crowds coming back, and live action shows/sitcoms have resumed filming a full schedule so more new episodes will be out next season compared to the shortened season of the past year.

It actually seems like the WWE benefited from the pandemic. But with more and better TV options again now available, we can again start speculating on when WWE will hit the low 1 millions in viewership.


----------



## Kentucky34

DammitChrist said:


> Live crowds will end up being the only draw for Smackdown starting next month.


And Seth.


----------



## Wizak10

Even John Cena returning won’t help them much, they need more talents and not just over doing matches again and again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

1.928M viewers in the overnights.

1.926M first hour

1.930M second hour

The first HIAC match in SD history will likely get them just a tad over 2 million for the final number. Ooof:

https://www.spoilertv.com/2021/06/tv...june-2021.html


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Wow. Up in the air if it will even beat last year’s number same week. They had the title match in a cell for the show too.

IIRC the Bryan “retirement” match didn’t do well either (yes, Bryan’s probably coming back at some point).


----------



## Wizak10

They didn’t even hit 2M... the match was too short with the commercials each being 4 minutes made it even worse


----------



## .christopher.

Not only have the WWE managed to successfully keep wrestlers from being a draw due to their booking, they've now killed the draw of a spectacle like a hell in a cell with the whole whoring out the concept with yearly ppvs based on it despite none of the matches/feuds warranting it.

Well done, WWE.


----------



## Kentucky34

A pre-advertised Seth Rollins match drew 2.3 million viewers last month. 

A pre-advertised Reigns match in HITC is going to only draw 2 millions viewers flat.

It's obvious who the real draw is.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Nobody* on the active/current roster is a big TV draw.


----------



## Kentucky34

DammitChrist said:


> *Nobody* on the active/current roster is a big TV draw.


Seth clearly spikes the viewership more than any other performer. 

The numbers speak for themselves.


----------



## Wizak10

Kentucky34 said:


> Seth clearly spikes the viewership more than any other performer.
> 
> The numbers speak for themselves.


What is the Seth match you’re talking about? And where is the source for it drawing 2.3M


----------



## DammitChrist

Kentucky34 said:


> Seth clearly spikes the viewership more than any other performer.
> 
> The numbers speak for themselves.


Seth Rollins is a big favorite of mine, but he's NOT a big TV draw either.

Nobody else is a big draw too.

Their ratings will continue to get lower (or at least struggle to maintain 2 million viewers) regardless of who they push.


----------



## Kentucky34

DammitChrist said:


> Seth Rollins is a big favorite of mine, but he's NOT a big TV draw.
> 
> Nobody else is a big draw either.
> 
> Their ratings will continue to get lower (or at least struggle to maintain 2 million viewers) regardless of who they push.


Then why did he draw 2.3 million viewers when WWE advertised his match? The highest since January.

Reigns is the most pushed performer in the company and could only draw 2 million flat with the HIAC gimmick.


----------



## Kentucky34

Wizak10 said:


> What is the Seth match you’re talking about? And where is the source for it drawing 2.3M


Seth vs Cesaro. 

See earlier in this thread.


----------



## Charzhino

And the big wigs will still be scratching their heads and wondering why this weeks rating barely beat last weeks.


----------



## Wizak10

Kentucky34 said:


> Seth vs Cesaro.
> 
> See earlier in this thread.


I mean you said it did, but where is the proof? Source?


----------



## TheTomBradyofwwefans

DammitChrist said:


> *Nobody* on the active/current roster is a big TV draw.


The stories WWE have are just terrible. Even the Rock couldn't save WWE with the terrible writing they have.


----------



## TheTomBradyofwwefans

Roman and Usos are great talents.....but the writing sucks. 

I did have hope for a while though.


----------



## Wizak10

TheTomBradyofwwefans said:


> Roman and Usos are great talents.....but the writing sucks.
> 
> I did have hope for a while though.


If Jimmy doesn’t turn on Roman then they just destroyed the best storyline they had


----------



## DammitChrist

Wizak10 said:


> If Jimmy doesn’t turn on Roman then they just destroyed the best storyline they had


They had Jimmy Uso miss the chance of costing him the Universal championship last night (due to the Hell in a Cell stipulation being No DQ), so I doubt he'll turn on Roman Reigns.


----------



## Wizak10

DammitChrist said:


> They had Jimmy Uso miss the chance of costing him the Universal championship last night (due to the Hell in a Cell stipulation being No DQ), so I doubt he'll turn on Roman Reigns.


So it pretty much means that he just acknowledged him just like that? After all they been through and that “Nobody’s BITCH” shirt?


----------



## Kentucky34

Wizak10 said:


> I mean you said it did, but where is the proof? Source?











SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A SHOW ON FOX


V1 | D1: 2.147M [11th] | 0.600D [1st] V2 | D2: 2.166M [10th] | 0.600D [1st] 2V | 2D: 2.157M | 0.600D H2 | H1: [ + 0.019M | + 0.89% ] [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ] W-W: 2.157M | 1.923M [ + 0.234M | + 12.17% ] 0.600D | 0.500D [ + 0.100D | + 20.00% ] SDF | RAW: 2.157M | 1.872M [ + 0.275M | +...




www.wrestlingforum.com





Also drew more viewers than Reigns managed against Bryan the week before. 

Seth > Reigns.


----------



## TheTomBradyofwwefans

Kentucky34 said:


> SmackDown TV Ratings Thread: THE A SHOW ON FOX
> 
> 
> V1 | D1: 2.147M [11th] | 0.600D [1st] V2 | D2: 2.166M [10th] | 0.600D [1st] 2V | 2D: 2.157M | 0.600D H2 | H1: [ + 0.019M | + 0.89% ] [ +|- 0.000D | +|- 0.00% ] W-W: 2.157M | 1.923M [ + 0.234M | + 12.17% ] 0.600D | 0.500D [ + 0.100D | + 20.00% ] SDF | RAW: 2.157M | 1.872M [ + 0.275M | +...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wrestlingforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also drew more viewers than Reigns managed against Bryan the week before.
> 
> Seth > Reigns.


Don't forget that was the Special throwback episode of Smackdown.

So I'm assuming a lot of the draw was from that.

Do you have another episode to use as an example?


----------



## InexorableJourney

Putting a HiaC match on FOX just before the HiaC PPV, makes it appear WWE wants to give NBC a kick to the Peacocks for some odd reason.


----------



## llj

With the Olympics coming and regular TV starting to film a full schedule again next season (many shows this season were shortened or only filmed a half-season's worth of episodes), it's very possible sub 2 million is the new norm, by the end of the year.

I think people underestimate just how much they benefited from the pandemic. Ratings didn't go up, but they managed to stave off the annual ratings decline better than in past years. Now we're going back to normal, and it's not like the WWE hit it out of the park during the pandemic either. I suspect any new viewers who tried the product out during the last 12 months are not likely to stick around


----------



## The Boy Wonder

> Last Friday's SmackDown drew an average of 2.045 million viewers on FOX, according to Nielsen, via PWTorch.
> 
> This final number is up 6.07% from the overnight viewership that was released on Saturday morning, which was an average of 1.928 million viewers. This number is also up 5.2% from last week’s final SmackDown viewership of 1.944 million viewers.
> 
> Friday’s SmackDown drew a 0.54 rating in the key 18-49 demographic. This is up 12.5% from the 0.48 key demo rating that last week’s show drew.


It will be interesting to see if viewership increases with the return of fans for live shows.


----------



## TheTomBradyofwwefans

The Boy Wonder said:


> It will be interesting to see if viewership increases with the return of fans for live shows.


Here is a history of the ratings with various notes I have added for future reference.









Wrestling Television Viewership Numbers: WWE Raw, SmackDown, NXT, AEW, IMPACT | Fightful News


An ongoing of viewership numbers for various wrestling television shows.




www.fightful.com





October 4, 2019: 3.869 million viewers (televised on FOX/*Debut episode on FOX*)
October 11, 2019: 2.898 million viewers (televised on FOX)
October 18, 2019: 2.441 million viewers (televised on FOX)
October 25, 2019: 888,000 viewers (televised on FOX Sports 1)
November 1, 2019: 2.543 million viewers (televised on FOX)
November 8, 2019: 2.617 million viewers (televised on FOX)
November 15, 2019: 2.350 million viewers (televised on FOX)
November 22, 2019: 2.600 million viewers (televised on FOX)
November 29, 2019: 2.336 million viewers (televised on FOX)
December 6, 2019: 2.446 million viewers (televised on FOX)
December 13, 2019: 2.338 million viewers (televised on FOX)
December 20, 2019: 2.414 million viewers (televised on FOX)
December 27, 2019: 2.438 million viewers (televised on FOX)
January 3, 2020: 2.418 million viewers (televised on FOX)
January 10, 2020: 2.502 million viewers (televised on FOX)
January 17, 2020: 2.580 million viewers (televised on FOX)
January 24, 2020: 2.469 million viewers (television on FOX)
January 31, 2020: 2.423 million viewers (televised on FOX)
February 7, 2020: 2.547 million viewers (televised on FOX)
February 14, 2020: 2.481 million viewers (televised on FOX)
February 21, 2020: 2.490 million viewers (televised on FOX)
February 28, 2020: 2.716 million viewers (televised on FOX)
March 6, 2020: 2.452 million viewers (televised on FOX)
March 13, 2020: 2.588 million viewers (televised on FOX) (*first show without audience*)
March 20, 2020: 2.562 million viewers (televised on FOX) (*Last day for Roman Reigns as face*. *He was no longer on Smackdown till August 28, 2020*)
March 27, 2020: 2.374 million viewers (televised on FOX)
April 3, 2020: 2.374 million viewers (televised on FOX) (Smackdown before Wrestlemania 36)
April 10, 2020: 2.304 million viewers (televised on FOX) (Smackdown After Wrestlemania 36)
April 17, 2020: 2.192 million viewers (televised on FOX)
April 24, 2020: 2.014 million viewers (televised on FOX)
May 1, 2020: 1.918 million viewers (televised on FOX)
May 8, 2020: 2.040 million viewers (televised on FOX)
May 15, 2020: 2.042 million viewers (televised on FOX)
May 22, 2020: 2.039 million viewers (televised on FOX)
May 29, 2020: 2.150 million viewers (televised on FOX)
June 5, 2020: 1.935 million viewers (televised on FOX)
June 12, 2020: 2.016 million viewers (televised on FOX)
June 19, 2020: 2.089 million viewers (televised on FOX)
June 26, 2020: 2.173 million viewers (televised on FOX)
July 3, 2020: 1.776 million viewers (televised on FOX)
July 10, 2020: 1.905 million viewers (televised on FOX)
July 17, 2020: 1.893 million viewers (televised on FOX)
July 24, 2020: 1.970 million viewers (televised on FOX)
July 31, 2020: 1.892 million viewers (televised on FOX)
August 7, 2020: 1.956 million viewers (televised on FOX)
August 14, 2020: 1.979 million viewers (televised on FOX)
August 21, 2020: 2.167 million viewers (televised on FOX)
August 28, 2020: 2.181 million viewers (televised on FOX) (*Roman Reigns first day coming back since Mar 20, 2020*.)(*first day for Roman Reigns as heel*.)
September 4, 2020: 2.065 million viewers (televised on FOX)
September 11, 2020: 2.261 million viewers (televised on FOX)
September 18, 2020: 1.954 million viewers (televised on FOX)
September 25, 2020: 2.032 million viewers (televised on FOX)
October 2, 2020: 2.042 million viewers (televised on FOX)
October 9, 2020: 2.086 million viewers (televised on FOX)
October 16, 2020: 1.986 million viewers (televised on FOX)
October 23, 2020: 881,000 viewers (televised on Fox Sports 1)
October 30, 2020: 2.133 million viewers (televised on FOX)
November 6, 2020: 2.209 million viewers (televised on FOX)
November 13, 2020: 2.141 million viewers (televised on FOX)
November 20, 2020: 2.215 million viewers (televised on FOX)
November 27, 2020: 1.986 million viewers (televised on FOX)
December 4, 2020: 2.029 million viewers (televised on FOX)
December 11, 2020: 2.106 million viewers (televised on FOX)
December 18, 2020: 1.030 million viewers (televised on Fox Sports 1)
December 25, 2020: 3.336 million viewers (televised on FOX)
January 1, 2021: 1.915 million viewers (televised on FOX)
January 8, 2021: 2.003 million viewers (televised on FOX)
January 15, 2021: 2.153 million viewers (televised on FOX)
January 22, 2021: 2.282 million viewers (televised on FOX)
January 29, 2021: 2.228 million viewers (televised on FOX)
February 5, 2021: 2.126 million viewers (televised on FOX)
February 12, 2021: 1.884 million viewers (televised on FOX)
February 19, 2021: 2.072 million viewers (televised on FOX)
February 26, 2021: 2.051 million viewers (televised on FOX)
March 5, 2021: 2.166 million viewers (televised on FOX)
March 12, 2021: 2.010 million viewers (televised on FOX)
March 19, 2021: 1.946 million viewers (televised on FOX)
March 26, 2021: 2.031 million viewers (televised on FOX)
April 2, 2021: 2.036 million viewers (televised on FOX)
April 9, 2021: 2.080 million viewers (televised on FOX)
April 16, 2021: 1.997 million viewers (televised on FOX)
April 23, 2021: 2.042 million viewers (televised on FOX)
April 30, 2021: 1.923 million viewers (televised on FOX)
May 7, 2021: 2.157 million viewers (televised on FOX) (Throwback edition)
May 14, 2021: 1.80 million viewers (televised on FOX)
May 21, 2021: 1.83 million viewers (televised on FOX)
May 28, 2021: 1.755 million viewers (televised on FOX)
June 4, 2021: 1.792 million viewers (televised on FOX)
June 11, 2021: 1.853 million viewers (televised on FOX)
June 18, 2021: 1.928 million viewers (televised on FOX)


----------



## Wizak10

TheTomBradyofwwefans said:


> December 25, 2020: 3.336 million viewers (televised on FOX)


What did occur on this episode? I can’t remember lol


----------



## DaSlacker

Wizak10 said:


> What did occur on this episode? I can’t remember lol


Nothing out of the ordinary. It directly followed an NFL game that popped a huge rating, on Christmas Day - lots more people watching TV than usual


----------



## llj

They've really fallen into a bad trend of sub 2m since Wrestlemania. Reminds me of 2018 where they were riding sky high ratings early that year and then tanked bigly after WM34. They never really recovered either.

Not counting the debut episode on Fox which was always going to be inflated, if we count the 2nd episode (at 2.8) as representative of the "real" ratings for the show at the time, basically they've lost about a million viewers in about 2 years.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Down 69K from last week: 1.859 Million.

hour 1: 1.913M

hour 2: 1.805M

https://www.spoilertv.com/2021/06/tv...june-2021.html


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Probably will be around 1.95-2 mil final number.

Last year same week was 2.174. Would have to actually look, but eyeballing it seems like one of the worst YoY drops in awhile. 

We’ll see if Edge’s return has any impact, but I doubt it. He wasn’t a huge draw to begin with, and he’s been more damaged by the way he lost at Mania. He’s basically the biggest star they have right now until Cena or Lesnar returns, but that’s not saying much at this point.


----------



## Wizak10

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Probably will be around 1.95-2 mil final number.
> 
> Last year same week was 2.174. Would have to actually look, but eyeballing it seems like one of the worst YoY drops in awhile.
> 
> We’ll see if Edge’s return has any impact, but I doubt it. He wasn’t a huge draw to begin with, and he’s been more damaged by the way he lost at Mania. He’s basically the biggest star they have right now until Cena or Lesnar returns, but that’s not saying much at this point.


They’ll need more interesting stuff rather than Bayley and Belair over and over again, and Also same with the IC division which is stale, Summerslam can get interesting if they get Cena and Lesnar back but when they leave the ratings will go down again


----------



## La Parka

Wizak10 said:


> What did occur on this episode? I can’t remember lol


Big E won the ic title


----------



## TheTomBradyofwwefans

Here is the Youtube search for WWE Smackdown over the last 90 days:



https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=today%203-m&gprop=youtube&q=%2Fm%2F01yb1y



Notice the spike in searches comes every 7 days on the day after the show airs.

The long term over 1 year doesn't show the spikes every 7 days but does show the long term decline:



https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?gprop=youtube&q=%2Fm%2F01yb1y



P.S. August 28, 2020 was the day Roman returned to Smackdown and turned heel. August 30, 2020 was the day he won the Universal Championship.


----------



## TheTomBradyofwwefans

Comparing the past 7 weeks of 2021:

May 14, 2021: 1.80 million viewers (televised on FOX)
May 21, 2021: 1.83 million viewers (televised on FOX)
May 28, 2021: 1.755 million viewers (televised on FOX)
June 4, 2021: 1.792 million viewers (televised on FOX)
June 11, 2021: 1.853 million viewers (televised on FOX)
June 18, 2021: 1.928 million viewers (televised on FOX)
June 25, 2021: 1.859 million viewers (televised on FOX)

....to the same 7 weeks in 2020:

May 15, 2020: 2.042 million viewers (televised on FOX)
May 22, 2020: 2.039 million viewers (televised on FOX)
May 29, 2020: 2.150 million viewers (televised on FOX)
June 5, 2020: 1.935 million viewers (televised on FOX)
June 12, 2020: 2.016 million viewers (televised on FOX)
June 19, 2020: 2.089 million viewers (televised on FOX)
June 26, 2020: 2.173 million viewers (televised on FOX)

That is a huge drop considering Roman was gone during that period in 2020! (If you compare early 2021 to early 2020 (before Roman leaves) the drop is much bigger! This even though Roman did not have a championship in early 2020)


----------



## Kentucky34

Reigns isn't a draw so the drop isn't surprising. 

They need to push someone new as FOTC.


----------



## TheTomBradyofwwefans

Kentucky34 said:


> Reigns isn't a draw so the drop isn't surprising.
> 
> They need to push someone new as FOTC.


With the strong heel character of the Tribal chief WWE could create new stars in the same way that the strong heel character of Mr. McMahon (in AE) was able to do for Austin. (WWF finally surpassed WCW 83 week dominance in ratings when SCSA and Mr. McMahon stepped in the ring together on 4/13/98 and came very close to beating the WCW dominance in ratings on 4/6/98)

But instead of using the Tribal chief to create new stars they are trying to make the Tribal chief _THE STAR. _That's the problem I see. It would be akin to George Lucas trying to make Darth Vader _THE STAR_.....and not Luke Skywalker and friends also being stars. (In reality characters like Tribal chief and Darth Vader are never meant to be _THE STAR_.....they can be big stars but never _THE STAR_)


----------



## Wizak10

Kentucky34 said:


> Reigns isn't a draw so the drop isn't surprising.
> 
> They need to push someone new as FOTC.


It seems like Seth will probably get a push whenever he faces Edge then Roman, so we’ll wait and see if he brings more to the table


----------



## Kentucky34

Wizak10 said:


> It seems like Seth will probably get a push whenever he faces Edge then Roman, so we’ll wait and see if he brings more to the table


With good booking he will draw well. 

It all depends on the booking. It is the same for everyone.


----------



## Wizak10

Kentucky34 said:


> With good booking he will draw well.
> 
> It all depends on the booking. It is the same for everyone.


I liked his latest promo on the smack talk or whatever it’s called, hopefully he gets out of that fake laugh bs, coz it’s unbearable


----------



## TheTomBradyofwwefans

Smackdown vs. RAW on worldwide youtube searches.

90 days (showing the same weekly peak spiking the day after the episode airs):



https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=today%203-m&gprop=youtube&q=%2Fm%2F01yb1y,%2Fm%2F028tmj



1 year:



https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?gprop=youtube&q=%2Fm%2F01yb1y,%2Fm%2F028tmj



5 years:



https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=today%205-y&gprop=youtube&q=%2Fm%2F01yb1y,%2Fm%2F028tmj



(October 4th, 2019 is the first day for Roman Reigns on Smackdown (previously Roman was on RAW), It is also the 20th Anniversary episode of Smackdown)


----------



## Not Lying

Bayley and Sasha were doing much much better numbers last year even during the down period.


----------



## llj

Vince did what the crusty old smarks wanted and turned Roman heel, now ratings are lower than ever lmao.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Friday’s _SmackDown_ drew an average of 1.741 million viewers in the overnight ratings, according to SpoilerTV. Hour one drew 1.699 million viewers and hour two went up to 1.782 million viewers.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Hour 1 - 1.699
Hour 2 - 1.782

Average - 1.741

About what I expected given July 4th weekend. Last year did 1.777 so this year’s final number will most likely be above that, which is a positive. Also another positive is increased a lot in the second hour.

But really just another weak number to add to the list. Next week should be up. Then afterwards should continue higher for a bit since live crowds will be back. This is the lowest it’ll go probably until next year.


----------



## ShadowCounter

So are we to except that Smackdown is a below 2 million views show now indefinitely too?


----------



## DammitChrist

llj said:


> Vince did what the crusty old smarks wanted and turned Roman heel, now ratings are lower than ever lmao.


Honestly, I would've just gone with Cesaro winning the Universal title a couple of months ago for a short, but decent reign for a little while if Daniel Bryan and Edge were always going to be unavailable. It's not like the ratings for Smackdown would've been different anyway.


----------



## ShadowCounter

DammitChrist said:


> Honestly, I would've just gone with Cesaro winning the Universal title a couple of months ago for a short, but decent reign for a little while if Daniel Bryan and Edge were always going to be unavailable. It's not like the ratings for Smackdown would've been different anyway.


Yeah, I'm just not getting all this love for "Head of the Table" Reigns and judging from the numbers I am not alone. It's just same old pushed down our throats Roman doing a poor man's Lesnar knockoff complete with advocate Heyman. And yet, there are some who want to have Reigns go through Lesnar, Rock, and Cena all the way until next Mania. I just don't get what passes for entertainment in WWE land anymore. In truth, that's been the case for a while now. I haven't been consistently entertained since Bryan was doing the Captain America gimmick with Kofi (who should have lost BTW). Maybe it's time I become another number they've lost and just stick with NJPW and AEW.


----------



## llj

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Hour 1 - 1.699
> Hour 2 - 1.782
> 
> Average - 1.741
> 
> About what I expected given July 4th weekend. Last year did 1.777 so this year’s final number will most likely be above that, which is a positive. Also another positive is increased a lot in the second hour.
> 
> But really just another weak number to add to the list. Next week should be up. Then afterwards should continue higher for a bit since live crowds will be back. This is the lowest it’ll go probably until next year.


The Olympics will still eat into wrestling's ratings this summer. While I suspect this year's Olympics won't post as high ratings as previous Olympic years, it will still be the dominant ratings grabber on TV for July and August


----------



## justin waynes

llj said:


> Vince did what the crusty old smarks wanted and turned Roman heel, now ratings are lower than ever lmao.


Roman is never a draw for Christ same ,it doesn't matter the character he uses wwwe must always suck


----------



## justin waynes

llj said:


> Vince did what the crusty old smarks wanted and turned Roman heel, now ratings are lower than ever lmao.


Roman is never a draw for Christ same ,it doesn't matter the character he uses wwwe must always suck


----------



## TheTomBradyofwwefans

Wrestling Television Viewership Numbers: WWE Raw, SmackDown, NXT, AEW, IMPACT | Fightful News


An ongoing of viewership numbers for various wrestling television shows.




www.fightful.com





Comparing the past 8 weeks of 2021:

May 14, 2021: 1.80 million viewers (televised on FOX)
May 21, 2021: 1.83 million viewers (televised on FOX)
May 28, 2021: 1.755 million viewers (televised on FOX)
June 4, 2021: 1.792 million viewers (televised on FOX)
June 11, 2021: 1.853 million viewers (televised on FOX)
June 18, 2021: 1.928 million viewers (televised on FOX)
June 25, 2021: 1.859 million viewers (televised on FOX)
July 2, 2021: 1.741 million viewers (televised on FOX)

....to the same 8 weeks in 2020:

May 15, 2020: 2.042 million viewers (televised on FOX)
May 22, 2020: 2.039 million viewers (televised on FOX)
May 29, 2020: 2.150 million viewers (televised on FOX)
June 5, 2020: 1.935 million viewers (televised on FOX)
June 12, 2020: 2.016 million viewers (televised on FOX)
June 19, 2020: 2.089 million viewers (televised on FOX)
June 26, 2020: 2.173 million viewers (televised on FOX)
July 3, 2020: 1.776 million viewers (televised on FOX)

The July 2, 2021 Smackdown drop (from July 3rd, 2020) was by far the smallest drop of the eight weeks listed.

Good job Edge, Jimmy Uso and others.


----------



## Kentucky34

No Reigns.

Seth on the show.

That is why the numbers stayed strong.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

llj said:


> The Olympics will still eat into wrestling's ratings this summer. While I suspect this year's Olympics won't post as high ratings as previous Olympic years, it will still be the dominant ratings grabber on TV for July and August


Ooof, well then I guess it’ll get interesting.


----------



## Chelsea

Final numbers for the 7/2 SD: 1.861 million viewers and a 0.46 rating in the key 18-49 demographic.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

7/9 SD ratings:

https://www.spoilertv.com/2021/07/tv...-2021.html?m=1

Hour 1 - 1.956 / 0.5
Hour 2 - 1.805 / 0.4

Both hours are number one in the demo.

1.881 average


----------



## TheTomBradyofwwefans

Wrestling Television Viewership Numbers: WWE Raw, SmackDown, NXT, AEW, IMPACT | Fightful News


An ongoing of viewership numbers for various wrestling television shows.




www.fightful.com





Comparing the past 9 weeks of 2021:

May 14, 2021: 1.80 million viewers (televised on FOX)
May 21, 2021: 1.83 million viewers (televised on FOX)
May 28, 2021: 1.755 million viewers (televised on FOX)
June 4, 2021: 1.792 million viewers (televised on FOX)
June 11, 2021: 1.853 million viewers (televised on FOX)
June 18, 2021: 1.928 million viewers (televised on FOX)
June 25, 2021: 1.859 million viewers (televised on FOX)
July 2, 2021: 1.741 million viewers (televised on FOX)
July 9,2021: 1.881 million viewers (televised on FOX)

....to the same 9 weeks in 2020:

May 15, 2020: 2.042 million viewers (televised on FOX)
May 22, 2020: 2.039 million viewers (televised on FOX)
May 29, 2020: 2.150 million viewers (televised on FOX)
June 5, 2020: 1.935 million viewers (televised on FOX)
June 12, 2020: 2.016 million viewers (televised on FOX)
June 19, 2020: 2.089 million viewers (televised on FOX)
June 26, 2020: 2.173 million viewers (televised on FOX)
July 3, 2020: 1.776 million viewers (televised on FOX)
July 10, 2020: 1.905 million viewers (televised on FOX)

Edge helping to reduce the year to year drop for a second week in a row.


----------



## justin waynes

TheTomBradyofwwefans said:


> Wrestling Television Viewership Numbers: WWE Raw, SmackDown, NXT, AEW, IMPACT | Fightful News
> 
> 
> An ongoing of viewership numbers for various wrestling television shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fightful.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparing the past 9 weeks of 2021:
> 
> May 14, 2021: 1.80 million viewers (televised on FOX)
> May 21, 2021: 1.83 million viewers (televised on FOX)
> May 28, 2021: 1.755 million viewers (televised on FOX)
> June 4, 2021: 1.792 million viewers (televised on FOX)
> June 11, 2021: 1.853 million viewers (televised on FOX)
> June 18, 2021: 1.928 million viewers (televised on FOX)
> June 25, 2021: 1.859 million viewers (televised on FOX)
> July 2, 2021: 1.741 million viewers (televised on FOX)
> July 9,2021: 1.881 million viewers (televised on FOX)
> 
> ....to the same 9 weeks in 2020:
> 
> May 15, 2020: 2.042 million viewers (televised on FOX)
> May 22, 2020: 2.039 million viewers (televised on FOX)
> May 29, 2020: 2.150 million viewers (televised on FOX)
> June 5, 2020: 1.935 million viewers (televised on FOX)
> June 12, 2020: 2.016 million viewers (televised on FOX)
> June 19, 2020: 2.089 million viewers (televised on FOX)
> June 26, 2020: 2.173 million viewers (televised on FOX)
> July 3, 2020: 1.776 million viewers (televised on FOX)
> July 10, 2020: 1.905 million viewers (televised on FOX)
> 
> Edge helping to reduce the year to year drop for a second week in a row.


What are you saying ? Nobody in wwe is a draw or an anti draw ,lot of people stopped watching this shit because of the bad booking


----------



## TheTomBradyofwwefans

justin waynes said:


> What are you saying ? Nobody in wwe is a draw or an anti draw ,lot of people stopped watching this shit because of the bad booking


Edge is doing a great job on this show!


----------



## Dark Emperor

So will finally be back to over 2m once the full numbers come out. Edge and Seth doing great work.

Also next week should see a proper bump with the return of Live Crowds.

I'm actually excited again for next weeks show and MITB PPV.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

TheTomBradyofwwefans said:


> Wrestling Television Viewership Numbers: WWE Raw, SmackDown, NXT, AEW, IMPACT | Fightful News
> 
> 
> An ongoing of viewership numbers for various wrestling television shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fightful.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparing the past 9 weeks of 2021:
> 
> May 14, 2021: 1.80 million viewers (televised on FOX)
> May 21, 2021: 1.83 million viewers (televised on FOX)
> May 28, 2021: 1.755 million viewers (televised on FOX)
> June 4, 2021: 1.792 million viewers (televised on FOX)
> June 11, 2021: 1.853 million viewers (televised on FOX)
> June 18, 2021: 1.928 million viewers (televised on FOX)
> June 25, 2021: 1.859 million viewers (televised on FOX)
> July 2, 2021: 1.741 million viewers (televised on FOX)
> July 9,2021: 1.881 million viewers (televised on FOX)
> 
> ....to the same 9 weeks in 2020:
> 
> May 15, 2020: 2.042 million viewers (televised on FOX)
> May 22, 2020: 2.039 million viewers (televised on FOX)
> May 29, 2020: 2.150 million viewers (televised on FOX)
> June 5, 2020: 1.935 million viewers (televised on FOX)
> June 12, 2020: 2.016 million viewers (televised on FOX)
> June 19, 2020: 2.089 million viewers (televised on FOX)
> June 26, 2020: 2.173 million viewers (televised on FOX)
> July 3, 2020: 1.776 million viewers (televised on FOX)
> July 10, 2020: 1.905 million viewers (televised on FOX)
> 
> Edge helping to reduce the year to year drop for a second week in a row.


I never knew how down they are from last year, but damn.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619

TheTomBradyofwwefans said:


> Edge is doing a great job on this show!


Facts, numbers should be back over 2 million next week


----------



## Kentucky34

Seth vs Cesaro draws yet again.


----------



## DaSlacker

Kentucky34 said:


> Seth vs Cesaro draws yet again.


Hour two was down 150,000 viewers.


----------



## KrillinColeGOAT

They would be doing below Raw numbers without Seth Rollins and other indy veterans such as Cesaro.


----------



## Kentucky34

KrillinColeGOAT said:


> They would be doing below Raw numbers without Seth Rollins and other indy veterans such as Cesaro.


Seth is the biggest TV draw in the company.


----------



## KrillinColeGOAT

Kentucky34 said:


> Seth is the biggest TV draw in the company.


It's as reasonable as to state that grass is green or the sky is blue. Only anti-smarks think Rollins doesn't raise interest in the product.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Kentucky34 and KrillinColeGOAT agreeing with one another is the same as when two dudes posing as lesbians on dating apps start dirty talking


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Seth Grimes said:


> Kentucky34 and KrillinColeGOAT agreeing with one another is the same as when two dudes posing as lesbians on dating apps start dirty talking


Should just close this and make new thread now so this remains on last page of this one forever.


----------



## Kentucky34

KrillinColeGOAT looks to be a spoof of YamachRocks's fake-smark gimmick.

He is right about only anti-smarks denying Seth's drawing power.


----------



## KrillinColeGOAT

Kentucky34 said:


> KrillinColeGOAT looks to be a spoof of YamachRocks's fake-smark gimmick.
> 
> He is right about only anti-smarks denying Seth's drawing power.


I'm not a ''spoof''. I've been reading the forum for around 3 weeks and YamchaRocks was a trolling piece of shit, not every DBZ/indy fan is a fake like him


----------



## AboutDatBiz619

I predict well over 2 million based on the discussion thread alone


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Fuck 2 million, I reckon it'll do 3 million.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

It wouldn't be the craziest thing to see close to 3 million, but I'm thinking more around 2.4-2.7 million range. Of course the big thing being live crowds returning, which had me interested enough to watch... when I remembered it was on. It also had the 6-man tag promoted with Edge and Reigns in it, which while they may not be big draws it should draw some eyes since they rarely wrestle on TV.


----------



## Kentucky34

Main event will draw well.


----------



## DammitChrist

The live crowd will pretty much be the draw here.


----------



## Smark1995

I predict 2.1-2.2 rating


----------



## The Boy Wonder

I predict around 1.9-2.1


----------



## DaSlacker

I predict a 15% jump on recent numbers due to the crowd and heading into a PPV. Apart from that is was business as usual. 2.1 million.


----------



## Dark Emperor

I think 2.5-2.6m is the overnight number. That is about 100-200k more than they were doing pre pandemic.

It should steady at 2.2m in the coming weeks. This is what they were actually doing late last Summer when they introduced Thunderdome, Roman returned and Seth got drafted. So I don’t see why they will go back below that with crowds and SummerSlam build.

I don’t see how it jumps to 3.0m tbh. They only beat that number twice for Fox debut & Xmas day special NFL bump.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Little bump, but nothing crazy at all last night:

2.185M average in the overnights .6 demo

2.221M hour 1

2.148M hour 2

https://www.spoilertv.com/2021/07/tv...july-2021.html


----------



## llj

People are seriously overrating the ratings impact of crowds. They're only a 100k-200k bump over the CURRENT numbers, not the pre-pandemic numbers.

Wrestling just isn't relevant beyond its niche fanbase. People just have to accept the reality of it.

Beyond a Rock appearance, they likely will never sniff close to 3 million ever again. The standard for a "monster" rating on SD will likely be 2.5m nowadays. On RAW, a "monster" rating is 2 million even.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Kind of a disappointing bump given the circumstances - even hour 1 didn’t do crazy well. Guess we’ll see what final number does, but I’m chalking this one up as a disappointment.

If they can stay around this number though through Summerslam then that will be good at least


----------



## Dark Emperor

Yeah deffo lower than expected. Looks like the people that was lost post Wrestlemania this year came back and that was it.

Oh well, i least i enjoyed the show.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

llj said:


> People are seriously overrating the ratings impact of crowds. They're only a 100k-200k bump over the CURRENT numbers, not the pre-pandemic numbers.
> 
> Wrestling just isn't relevant beyond its niche fanbase. People just have to accept the reality of it.
> 
> Beyond a Rock appearance, they likely will never sniff close to 3 million ever again. The standard for a "monster" rating on SD will likely be 2.5m nowadays. On RAW, a "monster" rating is 2 million even.


They got almost 5 million for the RAW 25th anniversary show just a few years ago in 2018. Fact of the matter is, if the show was good and had actual stars, people would watch.


----------



## llj

kennykiller12 said:


> They got almost 5 million for the RAW 25th anniversary show just a few years ago in 2018. Fact of the matter is, if the show was good and had actual stars, people would watch.


Perhaps they could, but stars and quality aren't made overnight. If they dedicated themselves to creating a quality product starting now, it would likely still take 3 years or so to see tangible results in the ratings. And quite frankly, I wouldn't bet on that happening anytime soon while Vince is still around.

The decline of traditional television is also a significant factor. There are far less people watching normal TV today than even as recently as 2018.

The odds of WWE being sold off and shuttled off to a speciality niche channel or streaming site is more likely than the WWE ever hitting 4+ million again, let alone 3 million REGULARLY.


----------



## RainmakerV2

That's about what I thought. So it'll be a 2.3 or so. People talking about 3 mil or 2.7 were tripping balls.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

3 million wasn’t THAT far fetched. A long shot yes, but a couple years back for the premiere Fox episode they nearly did 4 iirc (I think it was like 3.8)? This episode was not AS big as that, but it was still a significant episode for a few reasons. Live crowds return for WWE. Big 6-man tag featuring probably the top 2 stars WWE has right now. And it was the final show before MITB. 

Even the lower end of my own prediction I think is still a bit low all things considered. Really should have been a 2.5+ million show at least. Instead the final number’s probably not even gonna beat some of the higher numbers from the past year that were just Thunderdome episodes. 

It’s a higher-end average number for your average episode.


----------



## Prosper

I mean the show didn’t change at all outside of fans returning. Still the same type of content and stuff we have seen already. Not a bad number though.


----------



## InexorableJourney

WWE made the crowd an event, and events draw.

Que sera, sera


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

llj said:


> Perhaps they could, but stars and quality aren't made overnight. If they dedicated themselves to creating a quality product starting now, it would likely still take 3 years or so to see tangible results in the ratings. And quite frankly, I wouldn't bet on that happening anytime soon while Vince is still around.
> 
> The decline of traditional television is also a significant factor. There are far less people watching normal TV today than even as recently as 2018.
> 
> The odds of WWE being sold off and shuttled off to a speciality niche channel or streaming site is more likely than the WWE ever hitting 4+ million again, let alone 3 million REGULARLY.


Of course. What I mean is, there is verifiably a hell of a lot more people that can watch each week. There is a bigger audience that wants to give WWE a chance as recent as 2018.

Obviously they lost all of those people next week cause the show's sucked almost nonstop for 20 years. On top of that it managed to get even worse in the last 6 years. 

It's redundant anyway because they'll never improve or make a real star again. They'd have to tear the rotten floorboards of their foundation out lol. They're too set in their ways.

Edit: quoted wrong person, sorry.


----------



## llj

#BadNewsSanta said:


> 3 million wasn’t THAT far fetched. A long shot yes, but a couple years back for the premiere Fox episode they nearly did 4 iirc (I think it was like 3.8)? This episode was not AS big as that, but it was still a significant episode for a few reasons. Live crowds return for WWE. Big 6-man tag featuring probably the top 2 stars WWE has right now. And it was the final show before MITB.
> 
> Even the lower end of my own prediction I think is still a bit low all things considered. Really should have been a 2.5+ million show at least. Instead the final number’s probably not even gonna beat some of the higher numbers from the past year that were just Thunderdome episodes.
> 
> It’s a higher-end average number for your average episode.


I said 3 million was off because it took the friggin Rock (biggest movie star in the world atm) and a series premiere on a new network for the WWE to last get those kind of ratings. And I was quite sure crowds aren't THAT big of a draw.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Just like with Thunderdome, it provided a small bounce but if the show isn’t good then the viewers will tune back out. 

The more important numbers are what happens 2-3 weeks from now.


----------



## chronoxiong

Nice bump. But dang, still kinda low. Was hoping for 2.5 rating or something like that. It seems like the WWE will never get 3 million viewers again unless its an appearance from The Rock or something.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

llj said:


> I said 3 million was off because it took the friggin Rock (biggest movie star in the world atm) and a series premiere on a new network for the WWE to last get those kind of ratings. And I was quite sure crowds aren't THAT big of a draw.


BUT he got like 800k on top of that, closer to 4 million than 3 million. If that episode with The Rock/Fox premiere only just cracked 3 million two years ago, I would agree with you that 3 million in this situation would be basically impossible.

Though again, I thought 3 million was still a long shot anyway.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

Lol at guys billing Rollins as some sort of ratings saviour. Once again Roman's hour outdrew Seth's hour.
I've always maintained one guy cant do miracles. It's the whole thing that has to work in sync to move the needle.


----------



## DammitChrist

BOOTS 2 ASSES said:


> *Lol at guys billing Rollins as some sort of ratings saviour*. Once again Roman's hour outdrew Seth's hour.


Dude, they're gimmick posters who are being sarcastic. I highly doubt that they even like the guy; so when they're billing him as a "ratings saviour," they're pretty much saying that he's not. Their sole purpose of their multiple accounts here is pretty much to troll about a guy they despise by pretending to be a fan of him 

Anyway, nobody is really a big draw. I believe that it took a live crowd to bump up Smackdown's ratings to an above-average number.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

BOOTS 2 ASSES said:


> Lol at guys billing Rollins as some sort of ratings saviour. Once again Roman's hour outdrew Seth's hour.
> I've always maintained one guy cant do miracles. It's the whole thing that has to work in sync to move the needle.


The first show back with fans in over a year and a half...this is a bad number. Hour 1 starting out at 2.2 is AWFUL. They retained the audience very well in hour 2 with 2.1. But the ceiling being at 2.2 is terrible.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

Showstopper said:


> The first show back with fans in over a year and a half...this is a bad number. Hour 1 starting out at 2.2 is AWFUL. They retained the audience very well in hour 2 with 2.1. But the ceiling being at 2.2 is terrible.


Agreed. But cant just blame one guy for it, me thinks!


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

DammitChrist said:


> Dude, they're gimmick posters who are being sarcastic. I highly doubt that they even like the guy; so when they're billing him as a "ratings saviour," they're pretty much saying that he's not. Their sole purpose of their multiple accounts here is pretty much to troll about a guy they despise by pretending to be a fan of him
> 
> Anyway, nobody is really a big draw. I believe that it took a live crowd to bump up Smackdown's ratings to an above-average number.


Oops, sorry bro, somehow I missed your post. Your point about ratings bump due to live crowd is spot on.
About them trolls. What to say? Lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

BOOTS 2 ASSES said:


> Agreed. But cant just blame one guy for it, me thinks!


Well, just before this post, you gave all of one hour to one guy, the other hour to the other guy...


----------



## Soul Rex

What star power does this show has to offer apart from some moderate breath from Roman Reigns and Edge, you put them both in the kick off and the rest of the show feel meaningless as fuck, I didn't have any incentive to watch and I didn't even attempt to it.

This show and WWE as whole is lacking star power to a dangerous degree, I think wrestling is technically death, or will be as soon as guys like Cena and Lesnar are not there anymore to help a bit with their random returns.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Well SD is about to get a huge bump this week.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Well SD is about to get a huge bump this week.


Yep, that's true.

John Cena is one of the few TV draws that they have left atm.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

Showstopper said:


> Well, just before this post, you gave all of one hour to one guy, the other hour to the other guy...


That was to counter those who continue to state Rollins as bigger ratings draw than Roman.


----------



## Kentucky34

BOOTS 2 ASSES said:


> Lol at guys billing Rollins as some sort of ratings saviour. Once again Roman's hour outdrew Seth's hour.
> I've always maintained one guy cant do miracles. It's the whole thing that has to work in sync to move the needle.


Seth's hour retained the viewership more or less.


----------



## Kentucky34

BOOTS 2 ASSES said:


> That was to counter those who continue to state Rollins as bigger ratings draw than Roman.


He is a bigger draw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

SD drawing barely over 2 million shows nothing is really drawing these days, not even the top angle with Reigns. It will be interesting to see if Cena can draw more, if at all. We're about to see Cena's true drawing ability in the weeks to come because we already know no one on SD or RAW is drawing anything worth a damn, even with fans back.


----------



## Chelsea

Final numbers for the 7/16 SD: 2.310 million viewers and a 0.66 rating in the key 18-49 demographic.


----------



## validreasoning

#BadNewsSanta said:


> BUT he got like 800k on top of that, closer to 4 million than 3 million. If that episode with The Rock/Fox premiere only just cracked 3 million two years ago, I would agree with you that 3 million in this situation would be basically impossible.
> 
> Though again, I thought 3 million was still a long shot anyway.


Holy crap why are people comparing the Fox premiere that was built and marketed for months featuring Rock AND Brock Lesnar advertised to wrestle on free TV for first time in nearly 20 years and for WWE title (a rare occurrence in itself these days), loser leaves town match featuring Shane and the debuts of Tyson Fury and Cain Velasquez.

Fridays SD had some buzz but comparing it to SD premiere on Fox is ridiculous given the massive difference in hype surrounding both events coming in. Past Friday was basically normal episode of SD with fans back in attendance.

Its akin to comparing Superbowl with Monday night football season opener and scratching your head wondering why MNF didn't do similar audience


----------



## Dark Emperor

Emmanuelle said:


> Final numbers for the 7/16 SD: 2.310 million viewers and a 0.66 rating in the key 18-49 demographic.


That demo looks pretty high, not seen it that high in a while. I think they already had 2.3m at some point this year so viewership isn't that impressive. But it is a 300k increase from last week which is a 15% bump.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

validreasoning said:


> Holy crap why are people comparing the Fox premiere that was built and marketed for months featuring Rock AND Brock Lesnar advertised to wrestle on free TV for first time in nearly 20 years and for WWE title (a rare occurrence in itself these days), loser leaves town match featuring Shane and the debuts of Tyson Fury and Cain Velasquez.
> 
> Fridays SD had some buzz but comparing it to SD premiere on Fox is ridiculous given the massive difference in hype surrounding both events coming in. Past Friday was basically normal episode of SD with fans back in attendance.
> 
> Its akin to comparing Superbowl with Monday night football season opener and scratching your head wondering why MNF didn't do similar audience


I basically agree with what you're saying (in the sense that this past episode of Smackdown didn't have the star power/promotion of the Fox premiere - so it wasn't going to get as big of a number). Although I was only use it as one reference point for why 3 million wouldn't have been impossible for the show (but again, extremely unlikely). You're underselling the buzz and hype for this past week's episode (at least in relation to to the average Smackdown), but outside of that I don't disagree.


----------



## Freelancer

If the first show with fans back only did a 2.3, that's not a good sign for them. Cena will no doubt bump up the numbers some, but he wont be around for long. They won't go any higher once he's gone. I hope Fox is happy with what they paid for......


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

big demo rating cos of fans

wonder if fruity pebble will get the ratings above 2.5m


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

2.04 million

.5 18-49


----------



## TheTomBradyofwwefans

Showstopper said:


> 2.04 million
> 
> .5 18-49


Compared to 1.97 million last year.

Considering Cena did so well on fan reaction that is not much improvement.


----------



## ElTerrible

Showstopper said:


> 2.04 million
> 
> .5 18-49


Brock Lesnar just had a










More


----------



## Xx_Warrior_xX

Seems like nobody is a draw, not even Cena


----------



## Deathiscoming

People have gotten smarter when it comes to assessing the WWE. They already know cena returning isn't going to change the product so why bother. Once cena goes back(and not that he's must-see or anything in the first place) it's going to be the same old Tribal Chief beating Midcarders until they decide on someone for him to drop the belt to. But the product as a whole is still going to suck- Case in point- Baron Corbin's new broke guy gimmick, Shinsuke Nakamura going from badass strongstyle guy to "the artist" to wearing a stupid crown, to name a few.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

I know it will move up a little but those numbers aren't great.

AEW just did a.44 on TNT. If they were on Fox they would draw similar viewers to SD and a higher demo 8 or 9 times out of 10. Thing is AEW is too edgy for Fox.

Also not surprised the viewership was not that great look at Raw.


----------



## Xx_Warrior_xX

CMPunkRock316 said:


> I know it will move up a little but those numbers aren't great.
> 
> AEW just did a.44 on TNT. If they were on Fox they would draw similar viewers to SD and a higher demo 8 or 9 times out of 10. Thing is AEW is too edgy for Fox.
> 
> Also not surprised the viewership was not that great look at Raw.


Once Punk and Bryan debut in AEW, the WWE may be in some trouble. A panicked Vince is usually a good thing though, the product might improve more


----------



## DaSlacker

CMPunkRock316 said:


> I know it will move up a little but those numbers aren't great.
> 
> AEW just did a.44 on TNT. If they were on Fox they would draw similar viewers to SD and a higher demo 8 or 9 times out of 10. Thing is AEW is too edgy for Fox.
> 
> Also not surprised the viewership was not that great look at Raw.


Theoretically, AEW could produce a more sanitised show for Fox without compromising quality. Back in the day SmackDown was generally a less edgy show than Raw and was PG even when the company was TV-14 and pushing the WWF Attitude theme. 

AEW have also amassed a deep roster and promote a more sports orientated theme than WWE - winners and losers, less scripted, ranking system, statistics, tie-in's with other promotions. Remember when it was claimed FOX wanted a sporty type wrestling show - both WWE and AEW are sports entertainment but I'd argue the latter is more sports based. 

Lastly, Fox had to agree to keep SmackDown on the main network barring a few episodes on FSN1. Khan could be more flexible in that regard.


----------



## llj

Historically, Cena appearances were never more than a 100k or 200k bump at best. These numbers are right in line with his usual drawing ability.

The Rock is the only guy who can bump SERIOUS numbers, and the fact that it takes the biggest current action star in the world to do it says a lot about the state of the product and who they can pull from these days


----------



## Soul Rex

Even tho the bump was no huge, Cena return does wonder to WWE as whole, he increased the buzz considerably around social media platforms.

As little people is watching TV these days, you shouldn't a single wrestler to bump up viewership considerably.


----------



## Hephaesteus

llj said:


> Historically, Cena appearances were never more than a 100k or 200k bump at best. These numbers are right in line with his usual drawing ability.
> 
> The Rock is the only guy who can bump SERIOUS numbers, and the fact that it takes the biggest current action star in the world to do it says a lot about the state of the product and who they can pull from these days


Being that he is in 2 of the biggest action movies of the summer, the fact that Cena cant move numbers should be scary for vince as well as the fact that they're relying on old timers to carry their 2nd biggest ppv of the year.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

Hephaesteus said:


> Being that he is in 2 of the biggest action movies of the summer, the fact that Cena cant move numbers should be scary for vince as well as the fact that they're relying on old timers to carry their 2nd biggest ppv of the year.


You can bring any movie star or action star and they just WON'T pop it immediately. Rock pops it because he is the most popular wrestling superstar of all time and part of an iconic period. That nostalgia itself brings back those who don't watch it on regular basis. Of course, being the biggest action movie star also doesn't hurt his novelty, lol.


----------



## TheTomBradyofwwefans

This article points out the Olympics were competition for the 7/23/21 smackdown---> WWE SmackDown Tops 2 Million Viewers Despite Olympics Competition


----------



## sideon

Final number will be around 2.1, which is great since the Olympics had over 10mil viewers.


----------



## llj

Hephaesteus said:


> Being that he is in 2 of the biggest action movies of the summer, the fact that Cena cant move numbers should be scary for vince as well as the fact that they're relying on old timers to carry their 2nd biggest ppv of the year.


To be fair to Cena, I think him being in a big drawing action movie is not the same as being a big action movie star. I don't consider Cena to be a real big movie star yet, certainly not on Rock level by any means, and not even on Jason Statham level yet either.


----------



## Dark Emperor

CMPunkRock316 said:


> I know it will move up a little but those numbers aren't great.
> 
> AEW just did a.44 on TNT. If they were on Fox they would draw similar viewers to SD and a higher demo 8 or 9 times out of 10. Thing is AEW is too edgy for Fox.
> 
> Also not surprised the viewership was not that great look at Raw.


Haha got to laugh. What has this got to do with AEW, some of you just cant help yourself.

Still interesting AEW nut huggers always single out demo. Smackdown got 1m viewers more than AEW's very impressive 1.1m (3rd highest of all time). This is all whilst competing against Olympics with 10m viewers. 

I'm not quite sure how you concluded AEW is guaranteed to draw same numbers and beat them in the precious demo 'if they were on Fox'.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> wonder if fruity pebble will get the ratings above 2.5m


lol wasn't close


----------



## Seth Grimes

Xx_Warrior_xX said:


> Once Punk and Bryan debut in AEW, the WWE may be in some trouble. A panicked Vince is usually a good thing though, the product might improve more


You have got to be off your head to think that those two will double AEW's viewership lmao


----------



## Fearless Viper

They were against Olympics. How is this a bad thing?


----------



## Xx_Warrior_xX

Seth Grimes said:


> You have got to be off your head to think that those two will double AEW's viewership lmao


Guess you'll see...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Well, this past week's SD just pretty much doubled up AEW's number (2.1 million to 1.1 million).


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

H1 - 1.920
H2 - 1.898









TV Ratings for Friday 30th July 2021 - Network Prelims, Finals and Top 200 Cable Numbers Posted


TV Ratings for Friday 30th July 2021 - Network Prelims, Finals and Top 200 Cable Numbers Posted




www.spoilertv.com


----------



## postmoderno

Wow. That seems pretty low given how people were raving about how good the show was.


----------



## SPCDRI

The Legit Botch shows up and doesn't even do 1.9 million on network television. 
What a "big deal."
Stop opening shows and main event shows all the time with these anti-draw women, Jesus.
Probably didn't help that the first hour had about 7 minutes of wrestling.


----------



## TheTomBradyofwwefans

postmoderno said:


> Wow. That seems pretty low given how people were raving about how good the show was.


Don't forget the Olympics are on. Ratings will be low for another week.


----------



## DanTheMan077

Why are people going to watch John Cena when they know he's going to lose at Summerslam so there's no point?

I'm looking at it from the casual fan perspective. Cena isn't drawing ratings because the casuals know Reigns is winning at SS.


----------



## omaroo

Around and under 2 million is the norm of smackdown.

I cant see it reaching Raws levels but you never know.


----------



## postmoderno

TheTomBradyofwwefans said:


> Don't forget the Olympics are on. Ratings will be low for another week.


What kind of ratings are the Olympics doing? I don't have the sense they're pulling a ton of viewers this year.


----------



## llj

postmoderno said:


> What kind of ratings are the Olympics doing? I don't have the sense they're pulling a ton of viewers this year.


They're doing noticeably less than previous years but they're still the highest numbers on TV by a significant margin. We're talking like around 15 million viewers a day. In contrast, past Olympics used to do twice that amount.

Smackdown's measly 1.9-2m viewers a week is just a completely different ballpark, and a difference of 100k-200k a week is just not significant enough to blame competition anymore..

But nowadays there's usually little evidence that competition affects the WWE much. People used to blame NFL season for eating into WWE ratings, but nowadays we rarely see much difference in the WWE's numbers between October to March anymore.

These current numbers are what the WWE has been doing for most of the past 5 months. It's just not a hot product.


----------



## TheTomBradyofwwefans

Wrestling Television Viewership Numbers: WWE Raw, SmackDown, NXT, AEW, IMPACT | Fightful News


An ongoing of viewership numbers for various wrestling television shows.




www.fightful.com





Comparing the past 12 weeks of 2021:

May 14, 2021: 1.80 million viewers (televised on FOX)
May 21, 2021: 1.83 million viewers (televised on FOX)
May 28, 2021: 1.755 million viewers (televised on FOX)
June 4, 2021: 1.792 million viewers (televised on FOX)
June 11, 2021: 1.853 million viewers (televised on FOX)
June 18, 2021: 1.928 million viewers (televised on FOX)
June 25, 2021: 1.859 million viewers (televised on FOX) -Edge Returns during State of Universal Championship Address
July 2, 2021: 1.741 million viewers (televised on FOX) -Edge
July 9,2021: 1.881 million viewers (televised on FOX) -Edge
July 16, 2021: 2.185 million viewers (televised on FOX) - Edge, Live crowds come back
July 23, 2021: 2.007 million viewers (televised on FOX) -Cena +Edge, first Smackdown after MITB ,Rolling Loud, *Olympics are on at this time*
July 30, 2021: 1.909 million viewers (televised on FOX) -Cena + Edge, *Olympics are on at this time*


....to the same 12 weeks in 2020:

May 15, 2020: 2.042 million viewers (televised on FOX)
May 22, 2020: 2.039 million viewers (televised on FOX)
May 29, 2020: 2.150 million viewers (televised on FOX)
June 5, 2020: 1.935 million viewers (televised on FOX)
June 12, 2020: 2.016 million viewers (televised on FOX)
June 19, 2020: 2.089 million viewers (televised on FOX)
June 26, 2020: 2.173 million viewers (televised on FOX)
July 3, 2020: 1.776 million viewers (televised on FOX)
July 10, 2020: 1.905 million viewers (televised on FOX)
July 17, 2020: 1.893 million viewers (televised on FOX)
July 24, 2020: 1.970 million viewers (televised on FOX)
July 31, 2020: 1.892 million viewers (televised on FOX)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Lol wrong thread.*


----------



## Londonlaw

My only contribution to this thread is that the crowd are dead. No live crowd sweetening/manipulation can hide that. Unless a ‘star’ appears.

Also, I think it’s official now that Vince called up the TCB tank… and Shotzi and Knox were add-


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Sasha Banks was heavily advertised and we instantly get a 150,000 viewer increase. No coincidence. 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424084528566517765*


Londonlaw said:


> My only contribution to this thread is that the crowd are dead. No live crowd sweetening/manipulation can hide that. Unless a ‘star’ appears.
> 
> Also, I think it’s official now that Vince called up the TCB tank… and Shotzi and Knox were add-


*I can't wait for the notification of the tank being released from their contract.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Hour 2 did better than Hour 1, which hasn't been the case recently, both overall and in the demo:

Hour 1: 2.043M and a .5 demo

Hour 2: 2.050M and a .6 demo

The Olympics have been a total ratings disaster, last night only 9 million in the overnights. Worst ever.


----------



## Kentucky34

Seth and Edge spiked the viewership in the 2nd hour.


----------



## Londonlaw

The Legit DMD said:


> *Sasha Banks was heavily advertised and we instantly get a 150,000 viewer increase. No coincidence.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424084528566517765
> 
> I can't wait for the notification of the tank being released from their contract.*


Exactly. I also realised I posted this in the wrong thread 🤦🏿‍♂️🤣


----------



## Londonlaw

EDIT: Duplicate.


----------



## Kentucky34

Londonlaw said:


> Exactly. I also realised I posted this in the wrong thread 🤦🏿‍♂️🤣


First hour with Banks in it was down on the second hour. 

Banks doesn't draw. Seth and Edge are the real draws.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Showstopper said:


> Hour 2 did better than Hour 1, which hasn't been the case recently, both overall and in the demo:
> 
> Hour 1: 2.043M and a .5 demo
> 
> Hour 2: 2.050M and a .6 demo
> 
> The Olympics have been a total ratings disaster, last night only 9 million in the overnights. Worst ever.


*Women's Championship Match was advertised in the first hour and we expected fuckery. This is also great news because they saw a significant increase without Cena.*


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Imagine if the company actually went with Sasha as the face of the Women's division? Sadly, they only use her to elevate others. That will be the case once again in a few months.


----------



## reamstyles

Will the unofficial smackdown err wrestling third hour can carry the momentum smackdown has?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Boy Wonder said:


> Imagine if the company actually went with Sasha as the face of the Women's division? Sadly, they only use her to elevate others. That will be the case once again in a few months.


*She comes back and instantly does a better number than an advertised Cena. Incredible. 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424850512273358850*


----------



## Dark Emperor

The Legit DMD said:


> *She comes back and instantly does a better number than an advertised Cena. Incredible.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424850512273358850*


Haha i love it. We can't really claim this as the main reason for the increase.

Cena v Roman and Seth v Edge feud are clearly interesting. Adding Sasha v Bianca means Smackdown should be doing pretty well on the run up to Summerslam.

I also think Reggie has brought relevance to the 24/7 title and a minor draw.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dark Emperor said:


> Haha i love it. We can't really claim this as the main reason for the increase.
> 
> Cena v Roman and Seth v Edge feud are clearly interesting. Adding Sasha v Bianca means Smackdown should be doing pretty well on the run up to Summerslam.
> 
> I also think Reggie has brought relevance to the 24/7 title and a minor draw.


*More like Sasha vs Bianca brought the extra viewers. Reigns vs Cena was there at 1.9 million. Edge was always there. Rollins was always there. Sasha returns and they're at 2.1 without Cena being advertised. It's not hard to figure out.*


----------



## Dark Emperor

The Legit DMD said:


> *More like Sasha vs Bianca brought the extra viewers. Reigns vs Cena was there at 1.9 million. Edge was always there. Rollins was always there. Sasha returns and they're at 2.1 without Cena being advertised. It's not hard to figure out.*


Yeah yeah, but Sasha Hr1, drew significantly less than Hr2. 

How do you explain that if its all Sasha? It shows people are clearly interested in what else is going on.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dark Emperor said:


> Yeah yeah, but Sasha Hr1, drew significantly less than Hr2.
> 
> How do you explain that if its all Sasha? It shows people are clearly interested in what else is going on.


*Like I said on the previous page, a women's championship match was booked in the first segment and everyone knew she'd get involved.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Dark Emperor said:


> Yeah yeah, but Sasha Hr1, drew significantly less than Hr2.
> 
> How do you explain that if its all Sasha? It shows people are clearly interested in what else is going on.


Hour 2 drew more than Hour 1, but neither hour put a dent in it's competition that night:



> SmackDown was in the middle of the pack for the night among the networks in viewership.











WWE SmackDown 8/6/21 overnight ratings back over 2 million viewers


The overnight ratings are in for Friday’s WWE SmackDown episode from Tampa, FL at the Amalie Arena. The episode drew an average of 2.047 million viewers, which is up from last Friday’s SmackDown episode that did an average of 1.909 million viewers on FOX, according to Spoiler TV. The first hour...




wrestlingnews.co


----------



## kendalag

Dark Emperor said:


> Yeah yeah, but Sasha Hr1, *drew significantly less *than Hr2.
> 
> How do you explain that if its all Sasha? It shows people are clearly interested in what else is going on.


Hour 1 as a whole drew 7k less viewers than hour 2.


----------



## Dark Emperor

kendalag said:


> Hour 1 as a whole drew 7k less viewers than hour 2.


You're right, i saw rounded figures and assumed a 100k difference.

That is a good sign the show was steady throughout. It means they didn't turn anyone away and people are interested in the overall show.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*WWE SmackDown Draws Biggest Overnight Ratings For 2021*

Friday’s episode of SmackDown drew an average of 2.499 million viewers in the overnight ratings, according to SpoilerTV. Hour one drew 2.575 million viewers and hour two went down to 2.422 million viewers.

SmackDown also drew an average of 0.6 rating in the 18-49 demographic, which was number one for the night.

This is up 22.1% from last week’s SmackDown overnight ratings, which drew an average of 2.047 million viewers with a 0.55 rating in the 18-49 demographic. This week’s show has the best numbers seen since the December 25, 2020 episode (3.303 million viewers) that was assisted by an NFL lead-in.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

JAWN CENA bringing in the ratings this week. Great number and great show! Well deserved.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426573035960770561
*Told y'all all year numbers will go up as soon as Sasha comes back. Reminder that Smackdown was still at a 1.9 on the week Cena made his ADVERTISED return. Numbers have significantly increased since Sasha's return. The main event, the draw, the blueprint, the standard.








*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I think the worked-shoot angle that went practically the first 30 mins of the show intrigued the fans and kept them for the entire first hour. Little bit of a dip in the second hour (almost 200K), but it's a good number overall.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Cena drawing big. Great number as a whole. It’ll probably be 2.6 million final number.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Cena drawing big. Great number as a whole. It’ll probably be 2.6 million final number.


Maybe even 2.7 million. Shooting every once in a blue moon works, especially for nearly the first 25% of the show.


----------



## Kentucky34

Cena, Seth and Sasha all deserve credit for that number. 

Especially the first two.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Wow Cena finally drawing them big numbers. That is a massive number and the best rating (excluding Xmas with NFL) I’ve seen for any wrestling show since late 2019/ early 2020. CM Punk has a lot to live up to next week 😅.

I can’t believe Legit Boss is trying to attribute it all to Sasha again. It’s ridiculous, the whole show is just very good right now with Cena tipping it over the edge.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Kentucky34 said:


> Cena, Seth and Sasha all deserve credit for that number.
> 
> Especially the first two.


*Let's put into perspective that Kentucky has been saying Sasha isn't a draw for the last year, so it says a lot for him to give her credit in this situation.*


----------



## Dark Emperor

Kentucky34 said:


> Cena, Seth and Sasha all deserve credit for that number.
> 
> Especially the first two.


Agreed, Seth is doing fantastic work and deffo brings in numbers, and Cena is Cena


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Showstopper said:


> I think the worked-shoot angle that went practically the first 30 mins of the show intrigued the fans and kept them for the entire first hour. Little bit of a dip in the second hour (almost 200K), but it's a good number overall.


*You know very well that losing 150k out of 2.5 mil after your biggest male draws are done for the night isn't bad at all. It's amazing that 2.422 million decided to stay for the contract signing that main evented. That number is still far superior to everything this year.*


----------



## DammitChrist

You mean that John Cena is their biggest male draw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Legit DMD said:


> *You know very well that losing 150k out of 2.5 mil after your biggest male draws are done for the night isn't bad at all. It's amazing that 2.422 million decided to stay for the contract signing that main evented. That number is still far superior to everything this year.*


It's not bad compared to most other weeks at all. But last week had a 7K increase. I think having Cena and Reigns (mostly Cena) shoot for the first 30 mins straight definitely drew the attention and set the tone for the rest of the night. It's not often you have a 30 minute shoot-fest between a part-timer/legend and top/world champion full-timer. That definitely got people talking and I would imagine got people who weren't watching at first, interested enough to tune in.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Showstopper said:


> It's not bad compared to most other weeks at all. But last week had a 7K increase. I think having Cena and Reigns (mostly Cena) shoot for the first 30 mins straight definitely drew the attention and set the tone for the rest of the night. It's not often you have a 30 minute shoot-fest between a part-timer/legend and top/world champion full-timer. That definitely got people talking and I would imagine got people who weren't watching at first, interested enough to tune in.


*So why did the fans stay for another hour and a half after they were gone? Why wouldn't 500,000 people leave if that were the case? There was no tag team match announced, playa! Sasha is literally the only deviation since WrestleMania. Seth was there for under 2 million. Roman was there for under 2 million. Edge was there for under 2 million. Cena was there for under 2 million. It's not hard to figure out that she brings in the most viewers.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The one thing to note is since fans returned, and Cena the following week, SD (and even Raw I think) most if not all weeks have beaten prior year numbers. Pretty much the whole year, outside of a select couple weeks, numbers declined year over year by 5-20%. 

Since fans returned, and Cena the following week, numbers have been much higher each week on the year. Cena and fans returning have had an impact, no doubt. Plus Summerslam being around the corner as well. 

Don't know when Cena leaves (if Summerslam is last night or later), but if they can stay above last year's numbers then they should be pulling 2.3-2.5 weekly in the fall.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Legit DMD said:


> *So why did the fans stay for another hour and a half after they were gone? Why wouldn't 500,000 people leave if that were the case? There was no tag team match announced, playa! Sasha is literally the only deviation since WrestleMania. Seth was there for under 2 million. Roman was there for under 2 million. Edge was there for under 2 million. Cena was there for under 2 million. It's not hard to figure out that she brings in the most viewers.*


150K decrease compared to last week's 7K increase. Last week literally had an increase from Hour 1 to Hour 2, and Sasha was in Hour 1. 150K isn't a terrible decrease. Wrestling has seen worse, especially RAW. But it's still a decent sized decrease, especially when Hour 2 last week saw an increase with Balor/Corbin main-eventing.


----------



## Kentucky34

It is quite simple. 

Cena and Seth drew the viewers in

Solid hands like Sasha retained the audience in between their appearances. 

A good team effort.


----------



## sideon

The Legit DMD said:


> *So why did the fans stay for another hour and a half after they were gone? Why wouldn't 500,000 people leave if that were the case? There was no tag team match announced, playa! Sasha is literally the only deviation since WrestleMania. Seth was there for under 2 million. Roman was there for under 2 million. Edge was there for under 2 million. Cena was there for under 2 million. It's not hard to figure out that she brings in the most viewers.*


Reigns, Cena, Sasha, and no Olympics are why the number was what it was. Neckbeards can hate all they want to with that stupid "Botcha Banks" nickname, but it's clear that she brings viewers unlike another Horsewoman on RAW.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Showstopper said:


> 150K decrease compared to last week's 7K increase. Last week literally had an increase from Hour 1 to Hour 2, and Sasha was in Hour 1. 150K isn't a terrible decrease. Wrestling has seen worse, especially RAW. But it's still a decent sized decrease, especially when Hour 2 last week saw an increase with Balor/Corbin main-eventing.


*Sasha was in hour two as well because she interfered in the Women's Championship match that was advertised in the first hour. You don't need to be Nostradamus to see that coming. Smackdown Women's Championship matches on television have traditionally drawn the most viewers. Sasha and Bayley's match still holds the record to this day. Also, Cena wasn't here last week and he wasn't advertised, yet they still saw an increase in viewership. Sasha is the constant here.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Legit DMD said:


> *Sasha was in hour two as well because she interfered in the Women's Championship match that was advertised in the first hour. You don't need to be Nostradamus to see that coming. Smackdown Women's Championship matches on television have traditionally drawn the most viewers. Sasha and Bayley's match still holds the record to this day. Also, Cena wasn't here last week and he wasn't advertised, yet they still saw an increase in viewership. Sasha is the constant here.*


The fact that Balor/Corbin main-evented and saw an increase and not the usual decrease from Hour 1 to Hour 2 kinda flips all this draw talk on it's head since neither of those guys are top guys or being booked well these days. If that can draw an increase in the second hour, I'm not really sold on anyone by themselves drawing viewers in. This week's Hour 2 saw a 150K decrease and the women main-evented last night. The men, Cena especially, and that shoot segment did most of the heavy lifting last night I think, and Hour 1 and 2 numbers bare that out.


----------



## DammitChrist

sideon said:


> Reigns, Cena, Sasha, and no Olympics are why the number was what it was. Neckbeards can hate all they want to with that stupid "Botcha Banks" nickname, but it's clear that she brings viewers unlike another Horsewoman on RAW.


Nobody on the current roster is really a big TV draw outside of maybe John Cena. 

Whoever that “horsewoman” though, I’d still tune in to watch that person on Raw.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Showstopper said:


> The fact that Balor/Corbin main-evented and saw an increase and not the usual decrease from Hour 1 to Hour 2 kinda flips all this draw talk on it's head since neither of those guys are top guys or being booked well these days. If that can draw an increase in the second hour, I'm not really sold on anyone by themselves drawing viewers in. This week's Hour 2 saw a 150K decrease and the women main-evented last night. The men, Cena especially, and that shoot segment did most of the heavy lifting last night I think, and Hour 1 and 2 numbers bare that out.


*Not at all because we're talking about a Women's Championship match vs a contract signing. A small decrease in this situation doesn't mean they aren't draws, because again, the SmackDown Women's Championship matches have been proven to be the top numbers getters of the program, with one of which holding the record for highest rated segment.

You have a well paying job, you're a smart guy, so I'm assuming you've taken a statistics class and understand the concept of variables and constants. We have removed Sasha for over 3 months and seen repeated dips below 2 million. She comes back and we're already at 2.6 within 3 weeks. No complicated equation is required to illustrate her immense value to the program.*


----------



## ThirdMan

Just accept it: Sad Corbin's a massive draw, folks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Legit DMD said:


> *Not at all because we're talking about a Women's Championship match vs a contract signing. A small decrease in this situation doesn't mean they aren't draws, because again, the SmackDown Women's Championship matches have been proven to be the top numbers getters of the program, with one of which holding the record for highest rated segment.
> 
> You have a well paying job, you're a smart guy, so I'm assuming you've taken a statistics class and understand the concept of variables and constants. We have removed Sasha for over 3 months and seen repeated dips below 2 million. She comes back and we're already at 2.6 within 3 weeks. No complicated equation is required to illustrate her immense value to the program.*


Oh, she definitely adds alot of value to any show she's on in alot of different ways. And I'd argue that she's definitely one of the reasons of SD's increase in ratings recently. But I think last night in particular was more due to other factors, as well. If Hour 2 saw an increase, even a small one, I think I'd agree more that the entire ratings success WWE has had recently was due to her.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Showstopper said:


> Oh, she definitely adds alot of value to any show she's on in alot of different ways. And I'd argue that she's definitely one of the reasons of SD's increase in ratings recently. But I think last night in particular was more due to other factors, as well. If Hour 2 saw an increase, even a small one, I think I'd agree more that the entire ratings success WWE has had recently was due to her.


*I can respect that.*


----------



## rbl85

Smackdown didn't do 2.4M, this numbers is a mixe of peoples watching smackdown and peoples watching the NFL.
It's going to take a few days to know the real number


----------



## InexorableJourney

Assuming that's for John, and why wouldn't you.

John Cena has finally become a legitimate draw (albeit after 15 years of a monster push).


So does anybody think people are interested in John because his 15 year monster push has finally taken hold, or because he is a bonafide movie-star in a box-office smash?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Lol Dave's mad that SmackDown got a good number.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Well, I guess we'll find out then in a couple days. I don't know how that all works, but would definitely explain the abnormally high number that beat out even the first show with fans back.


----------



## Lenny Leonard

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> View attachment 106349
> 
> 
> Lol Dave's mad that SmackDown got a good number.


What an unbelievably pathetic bitch.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

Almost 2.5 million. Wow🤩

All hail The Tribal Chief🙂


----------



## DammitChrist

Lenny Leonard said:


> What an unbelievably pathetic bitch.


Hey, don't be so hard on yourself.

Dave Meltzer made a reasonable explanation there. You getting angry doesn't change the fact that he brings up a good point.


----------



## sideon

DammitChrist said:


> Hey, don't be so hard on yourself.
> 
> Dave Meltzer made a reasonable explanation there. You getting angry doesn't change the fact that he brings up a good point.


He didn't bring up a good point, and as others have pointed out the last time he did this the number actually went up more. Whether or not the number goes up or down this rating exposed just how insecure you AEWsexuals are when it comes to the WWE. Now go back to your AEW forum where you can continue to live in denial about AEW being the new #1 promotion.


----------



## DammitChrist

sideon said:


> He didn't bring up a good point, and as others have pointed out the last time he did this the number actually went up more. Whether or not the number goes up or down this rating *exposed just how insecure you AEWsexuals *are when it comes to the WWE. Now go back to your AEW forum where you can continue to live in denial about AEW being the new #1 promotion.


Nah, I think that I'll continue to post in the WWE section too in spite of your dumb suggestion especially since there's a great bunch of wrestlers in the company who I enjoy.

The fact that you even resorted to labeling a (rational) group of genuine wrestling fans with a stupid/negative term just proves that you're the insecure one here.

Oh, for the record, AEW (plus NJPW) is the better wrestling promotion quality-wise, and Dave Meltzer is still a fairly reliable source. That's not "denial". That's just reality 

Your obvious anger here (with both of those valid statements I just made up above) isn't my problem.


----------



## ThirdMan

Regardless of whether the number ultimately goes up or down because of the NFL/SD-pre-emption aspect in some markets, Dave will virtually always go out of his way to discredit WWE in these situations, and virtually always make excuses for AEW when it underperforms (or ignore these same sorts of situations if AEW brings in a high number). People are free to prefer whatever promotion they like, but Dave's bias in his coverage is absolutely undeniable. He gets very, very defensive when any prominent media person criticizes anything about AEW. It's laughable that some folks won't acknowledge this.


----------



## DammitChrist

ThirdMan said:


> Regardless of whether the number ultimately goes up or down because of the NFL/SD-pre-emption aspect in some markets, Dave will virtually always go out of his way to discredit WWE in these situations, and virtually always make excuses for AEW when it underperforms (or ignore these same sorts of situations if AEW brings in a high number). People are free to prefer whatever promotion they like, but Dave's bias in his coverage is absolutely undeniable. He gets very, very defensive when any prominent media person criticizes anything about AEW. It's laughable that some folks won't acknowledge this.


Folks shouldn’t be forced to ‘acknowledge’ anything, especially about a reliable, objective source too


----------



## ThirdMan

As I said, laughable.


----------



## DammitChrist

ThirdMan said:


> As I said, laughable.


Yep, it is definitely laughable to force people to acknowledge something that isn’t really accurate


----------



## ThirdMan

So very defensive. Much like old Dave when it comes to AEW. LOL.


----------



## DammitChrist

ThirdMan said:


> So very defensive. Much like old Dave when it comes to AEW. LOL.


Any comparison with a rational name (that gets wrestling too) is a surprisingly nice compliment


----------



## Kentucky34

DammitChrist said:


> Any comparison with a rational name (that gets wrestling too) is a surprisingly nice compliment


Why do you like Meltzer when he never gives Seth or HBK the credit they deserve?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

New number, I guess? Still a decent enough number and the highest rated wrestling show of the week by a comfortable margin.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427359283537223684


----------



## MF10FPM

So much for that 2.5 million lmao

People out here claiming that the wrestlers they like are the draws for the 2.5 mil just to look like idiots at the end of the day, with of course the Sasha and Britt weirdo being the biggest of them all once again.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Well that went from being great to being just... OK. Which is fine, it being okay. It wasn't a special show or anything like that in terms of advertising/promotion. Wasn't the go-home or fallout shows for Summerslam either. 

But definitely that initial number painted a way better picture.


----------



## the_hound

2 million + is still 2 million +


----------



## DammitChrist

Way to jinx the high rating 😂 

Once again, nobody in the company is a big TV draw.

John Cena is the ONLY name who I'm somewhat skeptical about being one.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Pretty poor to be honest. A drop from the previous week.


----------



## ShadowCounter

But, but, but 2.6 million. Fuck Meltzer for not believing in the power of 2.6. He's just a WWE hating AEW shill anyway.

Man the number of people feasting on Meltzer's ass this afternoon....


----------



## Kentucky34

Cena vs Reigns just isn't drawing.


----------



## sideon

I figured something might be a little off, but the drop was worth it just to see the anti WWE agenda be exposed. People swear that there isn't one, but look at how quickly guys like Meltzer were to discredit the rating before the final number hit. He would've never done that if it were any other company and everyone knows it.


----------



## Fearless Viper

SmackDown Overnight Ratings For WWE SummerSlam Go-Home Episode


Friday's SummerSlam go-home episode of SmackDown drew an average of 2.237 million viewers in the overnight ratings, according to SpoilerTV. Hour one drew 2.213 million…




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## Dark Emperor

Amazing number if true. This will go out 150k by weekend & potentially a 2.4m. Which will be the highest excl Xmas in like 18 months. 

However last week we had that NFL giving us wrong overnight numbers. So will have to wait for Meltzer to pipe up and confirm if this is accurate or not.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Very good overnight number if accurate. I’d imagine it is since it doesn’t seem abnormally high for a go-home show with Cena leading into his title match with Reigns. Guess we’ll see.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

We may just get Lesnar on SmackDown this week...could get a VERY good number.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Good number.


----------



## Fearless Viper

WWE SmackDown Final Viewership And Key Demo Rating For The SummerSlam Go-Home Show


Friday's live SummerSlam go-home edition of WWE SmackDown drew an average of 2.102 million viewers on FOX, according to Nielsen, via Brandon Thurston of Wrestlenomics.…




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Poof another week they went down from initial number - I assume for similar reason to last week’s?

Anyway that number is... kinda okish? Up from last week, but kinda a mediocre number for a go-home show.


----------



## AnonymousOne

Wow! Smackdown almost hit 3 million viewers! Maybe Becky is a draw afterall



> SpoilerTV reports that the August 27th edition of WWE Friday Night SmackDown drew an overnight average of 2.874 million viewers and a .7 in the 18 to 49 demographic. They scored 2.993 million in the first hour and 2.815 million in the second. That is quite a jump from last week, almost hitting the 3 million mark.











WWE SmackDown Draws Over 2.8 Million In Overnight Viewership


WWE brought the SmackDown after SummerSlam, and there were a lot of things to deal with. Becky Lynch and Brock Lesnar returned, but only The Man was




www.ringsidenews.com


----------



## Dark Emperor

AnonymousOne said:


> Wow! Smackdown almost hit 3 million viewers! Maybe Becky is a draw afterall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WWE SmackDown Draws Over 2.8 Million In Overnight Viewership
> 
> 
> WWE brought the SmackDown after SummerSlam, and there were a lot of things to deal with. Becky Lynch and Brock Lesnar returned, but only The Man was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ringsidenews.com


Probably over inflated numbers again with NFL pre season like a few weeks ago. No reason for such a massive jump. Certainly not for Becky.


----------



## rbl85

This number is probably wrong because of the NFL


----------



## AnonymousOne

rbl85 said:


> This number is probably wrong because of the NFL


Gotcha..


----------



## Wizak10

The show was pretty average, so can’t see that big of a jump happening, maybe next week? They have a title match, if Brock is there.. there could be a jump.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

AnonymousOne said:


> Wow! Smackdown almost hit 3 million viewers! Maybe Becky is a draw afterall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WWE SmackDown Draws Over 2.8 Million In Overnight Viewership
> 
> 
> WWE brought the SmackDown after SummerSlam, and there were a lot of things to deal with. Becky Lynch and Brock Lesnar returned, but only The Man was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ringsidenews.com


Also reported on Wrestling Inc.


----------



## DammitChrist

All those extra viewers obviously tuned in to see Rick Boogs.


----------



## InexorableJourney

Maybe Becky should be main-eventing WrestleMania against The Rock


----------



## Chelsea

The ratings Bexploded!

But maybe the haters are right, Becky Lynch is not responsible for this.

So thank you, Dolph Ziggler. You're the real draw.


----------



## AnonymousOne

Emmanuelle said:


> The ratings Bexploded!
> 
> But maybe the haters are right, Becky Lynch is not responsible for this.
> 
> So thank you, Dolph Ziggler. You're the real draw.


Nah, Owens on commentary is the real draw


----------



## chronoxiong

Becky Lynch and Liv Morgan = ratings


----------



## fabi1982

Haha love Becky‘s new insta story 😂😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Emmanuelle said:


> The ratings Bexploded!
> 
> But maybe the haters are right, Becky Lynch is not responsible for this.
> 
> So thank you, Dolph Ziggler. You're the real draw.


*I'm gonna wait for Monday because we got screwed by football last time this happened.*


----------



## Rankles75

Nobody giving Sami credit for the ratings spike. Conspiracy!


----------



## reamstyles

Yup the number may not be final but if aew saw this thing they will report it like crazy as if...


----------



## Prosper

Haha Becky is a draw for sure.


----------



## jtpapinc

If this ratings are final and if they repeat next week, that means The Man is the biggest draw in the industry haha.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431728408422227971


----------



## Art Vandaley

Lol I didn't watch last week and did this week because of no Cena, which was the real draw.


----------



## ClintDagger

Sounds like AEW should have signed Becky instead of Punk.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

I'm sure it was Becky...totally not Tuning in for a Brock run in..nobody tunes in for the women


----------



## Klitschko

The Legit DMD said:


> *I'm gonna wait for Monday because we got screwed by football last time this happened.*


I'm also waiting for Monday so I can laugh at the people that thought Becky brought in an extra million viewers almost lol. Preparing my "somebody is salty" post lol. On the other hand, well I'm going to be bathing in salt if it turns out it was accurate and she really is a draw.


----------



## Not Lying

I have no doubt the final numbers will drop like the past 2-3 weeks, I’ve said before Becky can bring in consistently 150K-200K fans, which were the ones who tuned out of RAW following her last appearance. So I still see numbers increasing.


----------



## reamstyles

Becky has that megastar face value. Just wwe pull the heel trigger in her as one way or the other she will be cheered no matter what..


----------



## Prosper

Klitschko said:


> I'm also waiting for Monday so I can laugh at the people that thought Becky brought in an extra million viewers almost lol. Preparing my "somebody is salty" post lol. On the other hand, well I'm going to be bathing in salt if it turns out it was accurate and she really is a draw.


Don't laugh at me bro I'm sensitive


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The real number is here:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432434213383442432
"Sasha doesn't draw." though

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432437672090480644*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

The Legit DMD said:


> *The real number is here:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432434213383442432*


Both shows beat NFL Pre Show ratings so that is a win for the wrestling fans and community. The NFL pre show only drew 1.164 in the ratings that night. So Becky, Bianca and Roman did the work. It payed off it.


----------



## Not Lying

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432439604863438848
Good number but yeah there was noway the original number was real. I read that like 20-25 different markets were switched watching NFL.

The challenge now should be to maintain those numbers.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Maybe WWE did find a draw in Becky. Great number. I suspect it goes way back down to normal next week or the week after, though.


----------



## Klitschko

I guess Becky isn't that much of a draw huh?


----------



## Not Lying

Klitschko said:


> I guess Becky isn't that much of a draw huh?
> View attachment 107334


She has a bigger impact on the ratings than Reigns the week he returned last year.
Reigns also lost the 200K fans he “brought” last year after a year as champ and now Becky’s bringing in those numbers. 

Acknowledge her.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

So far since they've had live fans back the viewership is in the low 2s. That's probably where the number will be during the next few months.


----------



## ClintDagger

So in the end it was pretty standard for a post PPV show.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> She has a bigger impact on the ratings than Reigns the week he returned last year.
> Reigns also lost the 200K fans he “brought” last year after a year as champ and now Becky’s bringing in those numbers.
> 
> Acknowledge her.


*No. The first Smackdown back with fans did 2.3 mil last month. She couldn't even beat Sasha's return in the ALL IMPORTANT DEMO after being gone for a year and a half and returning on a top 4 pay-per-view post show. Wake me up she does something neither Sasha nor Roman has done.*


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *No. The first Smackdown back with fans did 2.3 mil last month. She couldn't even beat Sasha's return in the ALL IMPORTANT DEMO after being gone for a year and a half and returning on a top 4 pay-per-view post show. Wake me up she does something neither Sasha nor Roman has done.*


Your arrogance about your top favorites regarding drawing ability is still disappointing to see since you're still incapable of being objective.

You're pretty much gloating and making weak comparisons between wrestlers in the current roster who aren't even big TV draws in the first place.


----------



## Not Lying

The Legit DMD said:


> *No. The first Smackdown back with fans did 2.3 mil last month. She couldn't even beat Sasha's return in the ALL IMPORTANT DEMO after being gone for a year and a half and returning on a top 4 pay-per-view post show. Wake me up she does something neither Sasha nor Roman has done.*


I'm not lying.

SD before Roman SS 2020: 2.168 million viewers 0.6 18-49
SD post SummerSlam 2020: SmackDown averaged 2.181 million viewers 0.6 18-49

SD before SS 2021: 2,102 million viewers 0.57 18-49
SD after SS 2021: 2.250 million viewers 0.59 18-49

Becky had a bigger impact for week 1.

And Becky beat Sasha's return in total viewers by a bigger margin than the demo (2.25m vs 2.169m, 0.59 vs 0,61)? INCLUDING the NFL preshit competition for the latest SD? we can play the reverse AEW game here too?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> I'm not lying.
> 
> SD before Roman SS 2020: 2.168 million viewers 0.6 18-49
> SD post SummerSlam 2020: SmackDown averaged 2.181 million viewers 0.6 18-49
> 
> SD before SS 2021: 2,102 million viewers 0.57 18-49
> SD after SS 2021: 2.250 million viewers 0.59 18-49
> 
> Becky had a bigger impact for week 1.
> 
> And Becky beat Sasha's return in total viewers by a bigger margin than the demo (2.25m vs 2.169m, 0.59 vs 0,61)? INCLUDING the NFL preshit competition for the latest SD? we can play the reverse AEW game here too?


*I'm talking about a month ago, not a year ago. Reigns hit 2.3 mil as the headliner. You're talking about fans that "Becky brought back" as if a bunch of people didn't tune in after a major pay-per-view to potentially see Brock Lesnar as well. Becky just lost to Sasha in THE DEMO that you try so hard to defend in the AEW section. She also is not touching Sasha and Bayley's title match last year, either. Let her defend on free television and she's not coming close to that number.*


----------



## DammitChrist

I mean, we could just sit here arguing about comparisons between apples and oranges; but that still doesn't make them vegetables at the end of the day 

Nobody on the current roster is a big/major TV draw


----------



## Not Lying

The Legit DMD said:


> *I'm talking about a month ago, not a year ago. Reigns hit 2.3 mil as the headliner. You're talking about fans that "Becky brought back" as if a bunch of people didn't tune in after a major pay-per-view to potentially see Brock Lesnar as well. Becky just lost to Sasha in THE DEMO that you try so hard to defend in the AEW section. She also is not touching Sasha and Bayley's title match last year, either. Let her defend on free television and she's not coming close to that number.*


I was talking first about a year ago first and year on year comparison and then you said “No” in reply to me about that. I was replying to that “No”.

I wish we’d have the 30min breakdowns we sometimes do

I don’t care if she didn’t beat Sasha’s return in the demo, don’t reach, especially since it was very close (0.61 vs 0.59 lol) AND Becky was facing NFL competition AND was still #1 on TV.

You could see RAW ratings decline rapidly WITHIN the same show, let alone week to week, of 150K-200K for the May episode she relinquished her title. So, I don’t think I’m reaching when I say Becky has a 100K-200K following tunes in for her.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> I was talking first about a year ago first and year on year comparison and then you said “No” in reply to me about that. I was replying to that “No”.
> 
> I wish we’d have the 30min breakdowns we sometimes do
> 
> I don’t care if she didn’t beat Sasha’s return in the demo, don’t reach, especially since it was very close (0.61 vs 0.59 lol) AND Becky was facing NFL competition AND was still #1 on TV.
> 
> You could see RAW ratings decline rapidly WITHIN the same show, let alone week to week, of 150K-200K for the May episode she relinquished her title.
> I


*I said "No" to acknowledging her because she doesn't do shit to elevate the division and I hope she loses the title quickly and gets drafted to RAW so I don't have to deal with this shit for another 2 years.*


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *I said "No" to acknowledging her because she doesn't do shit to elevate the division and I hope she loses the title quickly and gets drafted to RAW so I don't have to deal with this shit for another 2 years.*


Nah, Becky Lynch isn't going anywhere nor should she too.

We have to put up with this boring Universal title reign until Wrestlemania 38 at least.

You have to deal with an actual fan favorite in Becky getting strongly pushed too.

The company doesn't revolve around what you want, and it shouldn't have to either.


----------



## Not Lying

The Legit DMD said:


> *I said "No" to acknowledging her because she doesn't do shit to elevate the division and I hope she loses the title quickly and gets drafted to RAW so I don't have to deal with this shit for another 2 years.*


Pretty sure Bianca’s winning it back next month. When someone cheats to win vs a very strong champion, they usually don’t hold it for long.

She elevates the division by bringing attention to it 🤷‍♂️
Becky vs Bianca could potentially main event ER if Brock ain’t there.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> Pretty sure Bianca’s winning it back next month. When someone cheats to win vs a very strong champion, they usually don’t hold it for long.


*That's the plan. I just can't deal with another 700 days of her squashing the division and getting no one over.*


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *That's the plan. I just can't deal with another 700 days of her squashing the division and getting no one over.*


Does anybody not SEE the irony behind this??


----------



## Not Lying

The Legit DMD said:


> *That's the plan. I just can't deal with another 700 days of her squashing the division and getting no one over.*


She got Asuka over again. She was a nobody for months on SD and when she first came to RAW till Becky put over verbally and in the ring.

She's also gona give Bianca the Main Event of ER if Brock is not showing up vs Reigns at the PPV.



DammitChrist said:


> Does anybody not SEE the irony behind this??


😂😂 lmao
I'm ok with Reigns' reign because on one part it's heel run and I find him good in this role, most of it without a crowd and he suited being a champion with no crowd, and it's been alright, but Roman still hasn't elevated anyone but his family members and Cesaro's been buried since losing to him. Although, now I think he could drop the belt for a couple of months for a change of air, and then get it back 2-3 months later.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> She got Asuka over again. She was a nobody for months on SD and when she first came to RAW till Becky put over verbally and in the ring.
> 
> She's also gona give Bianca the Main Event of ER if Brock is not showing up vs Reigns at the PPV


*? Becky tapped her out and handed her the title via pregnancy. Sasha did more for her in the summer by taking the title and giving it back to plant the seeds for her feud with Bayley. It was the most interesting thing Asuka has done to this day since the pandemic started.*


----------



## Not Lying

The Legit DMD said:


> *? Becky tapped her out and handed her the title via pregnancy. Sasha did more for her in the summer by taking the title and giving it back to plant the seeds for her feud with Bayley. It was the most interesting thing Asuka has done to this day since the pandemic started.*


Sasha elevated Asuka's reign but she got over in late 2019 after being in Limbo for 8month+ (after Charlotte buried her before WM 35) when Becky put her over numerous times verbally "greatest opponent/you have my number/only one to beat The Man" and losing to her in tag matches by pinfall and in TLC main event. After the Becky feud Asuka got consistently ring-time on RAW in Feb-Apr 2020, even good segments with Shayna (the contract signing), and got a bunch of wins on RW, before the Becky feud, Asuka would be gone for weeks/months.


----------



## TheGunnShow

The Definition of Technician said:


> Sasha elevated Asuka's reign but she got over in late 2019 after being in Limbo for 8month+ (after Charlotte buried her before WM 35) when Becky put her over numerous times verbally "greatest opponent/you have my number/only one to beat The Man" and losing to her in tag matches by pinfall and in TLC main event. After the Becky feud Asuka got consistently ring-time on RAW in Feb-Apr 2020, even good segments with Shayna (the contract signing), and got a bunch of wins on RW, before the Becky feud, Asuka would be gone for weeks/months.


Asuka winning the tag titles with Kairi elevated her. Becky beat Asuka twice when the Raw women's title was on the line and Asuka only became champ because Becky got pregnant.


----------



## DaSlacker

It's no surprise the likes of Roman Reigns, Brock Lesnar, Becky Lynch and Sasha Banks can give a 5-10% boost to the viewership. They and Charlotte and Seth, to an extent, are the wrestlers that they have actually pushed as legit in the 5-10 years. 

In the scheme of things you're talking about relatively small margins.


----------



## Not Lying

TheGunnShow said:


> Asuka winning the tag titles with Kairi elevated her. Becky beat Asuka twice when the Raw women's title was on the line and Asuka only became champ because Becky got pregnant.


Winning the tag titles in a random match did nothing for Asuka to get more screen time. Becky calling her out and putting her over for 2.5 months before finally beating her did.


----------



## TheGunnShow

The Definition of Technician said:


> Winning the tag titles in a random match did nothing for Asuka to get more screen time. Becky calling her out and putting her over for 2.5 months before finally beating her did.


They built up Asuka so she could lose to Becky twice. How's that putting her over?


----------



## Not Lying

TheGunnShow said:


> They built up Asuka so she could lose to Becky twice. How's that putting her over?


Lol so what if she lost to Becky? Great Competitive matches, more recognition, much more screen time, Becky took every mic chance she had to make Asuka dangerous monster who had her number and could beat her anytime.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Becky put over Asuka 3 times in 3 different matches and Asuka put Becky over 2 times. So there goes that argument. Look at you guys arguing over who drew more fans Sasha or Becky. How about you guys be happy that those 2 did good numbers instead of going at one another. Be happy that two female superstars did that.


----------



## ThirdMan

Sheesh, this thread has gotten sidetracked.


----------



## llj

The Definition of Technician said:


> Lol so what if she lost to Becky? Great Competitive matches, more recognition, much more screen time, Becky took every mic chance she had to make Asuka dangerous monster who had her number and could beat her anytime.


And yet people are talking about how great Becky was to "put her over". If everyone is always talking about Becky putting her over, then she didn't really put her over.

Becky's generally great on the mic, but I felt her feud with Asuka was way overrated in terms of Becky's mic work. There's "putting over" someone and then "Look everyone I'm putting someone over in the most TRANSPARENT way possible so that everyone knows I'm doing it!"

It may not have been what Becky intended, but it's how it came off. There were other ways to do it.

I tend to concur that the Sasha feud was better for Asuka because Sasha did it in the ring and Asuka was able to show what an ironwoman she was. 

Anyway, Asuka's reactions have always been strong regardless of how she was used. It's time people stop giving other performers credit for Asuka's pushes. Asuka is over because the fans know she's good, period.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Hour 1: 2.141
Hour 2: 2.153


----------



## Klitschko

The draw Becky sure did help increase those ratings lol.


----------



## DammitChrist

Klitschko said:


> The draw Becky sure did help increase those ratings lol.


Becky Lynch did help me keep watching the show though


----------



## Klitschko

DammitChrist said:


> Becky Lynch did help me keep watching the show though


You watch the show every week anyways though lol.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

So are these overnight numbers in-line with what we used to get (expect a 100-200k increase from here) or is it the same situation as the last few weeks where they're actually inflated quite a bit?


----------



## DammitChrist

Klitschko said:


> You watch the show every week anyways though lol.


Okay, that's true 😂


----------



## The Boy Wonder

#BadNewsSanta said:


> So are these overnight numbers in-line with what we used to get (expect a 100-200k increase from here) or is it the same situation as the last few weeks where they're actually inflated quite a bit?


No inflated numbers this week. The number for last night's show is pretty much in-line with the usual numbers.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Boy Wonder said:


> No inflated numbers this week. The number for last night's show is pretty much in-line with the usual numbers.


Gotcha. In that case, good number this week. Will beat last year's number year over year by quite a bit.


----------



## Not Lying

Klitschko said:


> The draw Becky sure did help increase those ratings lol.


She’s having a similar effect to Roman last year, and yet all of you claimed he was saving the ratings. 

Roman was defending his gold against bigger names just a couple of months ago and rating now are higher with Becky back (and that’s without Sasha and Cena, 2 other big draws) 🤷‍♂️


----------



## llj

The Definition of Technician said:


> She’s having a similar effect to Roman last year, and yet all of you claimed he was saving the ratings.
> 
> Roman was defending his gold against bigger names just a couple of months ago and rating now are higher with Becky back (and that’s without Sasha and Cena, 2 other big draws) 🤷‍♂️



SummerSlam honeymoon still in effect. You really should know better by now. Give it 2 more weeks. We're already seeing numbers trending back to their "normal" average so we'll likely see Smackdown numbers settle around 2.0-2.1 by October. Same numbers they were pulling for most of the past year.


----------



## Chelsea

Final numbers: 2.220 million viewers, 0.62 rating in the 18-49 demo


----------



## RainmakerV2

0.62...damn. Nice.


----------



## Not Lying

Would you look at this bump 😍 

Roman Edge Seth and even Logan Paul were all there when they were drawing barely 2m a couple of months ago.

The Man effect


----------



## DammitChrist

There was also the return of Toni Storm!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Good number this week. Up year over year, maintained most of the number from last week's post-Summerslam show, and is on the higher end for the year.

Next week's should do just as well, if not better. Brock advertised to probably confront Roman, MSG episode, and Edge/Rollins.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

The Definition of Technician said:


> Would you look at this bump 😍
> 
> Roman Edge Seth and even Logan Paul were all there when they were drawing barely 2m a couple of months ago.
> 
> The Man effect


The return of live fans is probably the biggest reason for the viewership bump. All of the SD's with live fans have had over 2 million viewers.


----------



## Wizak10

Expecting to go up this Friday, as Brock is returning


----------



## sideon

Klitschko said:


> The draw Becky sure did help increase those ratings lol.


Which makes her beating Bianca in 10secs even more ridiculous. It's like people forgot that her segments were losing viewers before she left.


----------



## justin waynes

sideon said:


> Which makes her beating Bianca in 10secs even more ridiculous. It's like people forgot that her segments were losing viewers before she left.


Becky is a bigger draw than bianca even bianca is not angry that Becky smashed her. We all know the truth.


----------



## sideon

justin waynes said:


> Becky is a bigger draw than bianca even bianca is not angry that Becky smashed her. We all know the truth.


She's not drawing a damn thing, they're literally getting the same ratings they were before she returned.


----------



## Not Lying

sideon said:


> She's not drawing a damn thing, they're literally getting the same ratings they were before she returned.


Stop lying










The only number ahead of Becky’s return is the one with returning fans and Cena.

Get a damn calculator and glasses and see the 150K bump


----------



## Dark Emperor

The Definition of Technician said:


> Stop lying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only number ahead of Becky’s return is the one with returning fans and Cena.
> 
> Get a damn calculator and glasses and see the 150K bump


Good numbers, i'm not sure i put it all to Becky though. Unless we are now saying Becky is also a bigger draw than Cena...I just think people are enjoying the product despite what this forum will tell you.

Also at least we won't be hearing about Sasha being the reason for the increase in numbers lol.


----------



## llj

Becky returning was going to get a bump. Most top star returns DO get a slight bump. It's what happens in the weeks and months after they return to a full time schedule. We're already seeing numbers recede back to the norm.

We've discussed this several times already. No full timer in this company is really a "draw". There is a mean, and WWE numbers always eventually regress to it after a big bump.


----------



## Not Lying

llj said:


> Becky returning was going to get a bump. Most top star returns DO get a slight bump. It's what happens in the weeks and months after they return to a full time schedule. We're already seeing numbers recede back to the norm.
> 
> We've discussed this several times already. No full timer in this company is really a "draw". There is a mean, and WWE numbers always eventually regress to it after a big bump.


I do agree with you 🤷‍♂️
I just love to show results which destroys the stupid narrative that Becky is an anti-draw 😁
Nobody in WWE would draw consistently if the product ain’t good. Lesnar appearing every week would show the world what a mediocre draw he is. Nobody except the hardcore would tune in weekly for him


----------



## Fearless Viper

Ratings prediction for this week's big show? I think somewhere around 2.3M.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I’m thinking high 2.3ish million.

Overnight though will look around mid 2.2. 

It should be a great number.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*HOUR 2 WITH THE WIN! YES!*

_Overnight numbers_

*2.217M viewers and a .6 demo

Hour 1: 2.206M

Hour 2 : 2.227M*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Nice, close enough to what I expected.

Should be an easy 2.3 final number.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I’m thinking high 2.3ish million.
> 
> Overnight though will look around mid 2.2.
> 
> It should be a great number.


*I'm thinking 2.2 something on Monday, which is still great. I'll wait though because of the massive fluctuations as of late.*


----------



## YamchaRocks

With Seth and Finn, I was expecting around 2,6 mln. Was there some kind of major electrical issue/shutdown in US that I'm not awere of 🤔?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

YamchaRocks said:


> With Seth and Finn, I was expecting around 2,6 mln. Was there some kind of major electrical issue/shutdown in US that I'm not awere of 🤔?


You mean you didn’t hear about the power surge that left 90% of homes in the US without power last night? 

I was taking that into account with my prediction. Without that unfortunate situation I would’ve been expecting something in the neighborhood of 8 million viewers w/ Finn and Seth.


----------



## bmtrocks

Supposedly the gate for Smackdown at MSG was the highest grossing Smackdown in the history of WWE. I said it in an AEW thread but wrestling is far from an unpopular thing and stuff like this proves it. 🔥


----------



## Dark Emperor

bmtrocks said:


> Supposedly the gate for Smackdown at MSG was the highest grossing Smackdown in the history of WWE. I said it in an AEW thread but wrestling is far from an unpopular thing and stuff like this proves it. 🔥


Well deserved and it was an amazing show too. And you are right, Wrestling is hot right now in both companies.

In terms of ratings, they seem to be stuck on 2.1-2.3m. If this show can't get them to 2.4m, then i dunno when they can.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This man just found the updated eulogy for the "Sasha isn't a draw" crowd. Love to see it.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436833978972090375*


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *This man just found the updated eulogy for the "Sasha isn't a draw" crowd. Love to see it.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436833978972090375*


Okay, why are you so obsessed with DESPERATELY proving that your top favorites are “top draws,” and why do you continue this toxic crusade about “proving” people wrong (with your OPINIONS)? 

It’s an unhealthy obsession the way you shove your agenda down our throats.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Bow to the Tribal Chief. The needle was moved.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436784231246618626

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436701215325396998*


----------



## wwetna1

The Legit DMD said:


> *Bow to the Tribal Chief. The needle was moved.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436784231246618626
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436701215325396998*


He was properly acknowledged


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Second week in a row Hour 2 was higher than Hour 1.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

wwetna1 said:


> He was properly acknowledged


*By name in Madison Square Garden, the mecca of sports. You love to see it.*


----------



## Seth Grimes

DammitChrist said:


> and why do you continue this toxic crusade about “proving” people wrong (with your OPINIONS)?
> 
> It’s an unhealthy obsession the way you shove your agenda down our throats.


The irony


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Seth Grimes said:


> The irony


*I don't even need to say anything. It's just too easy, lol.*


----------



## wwetna1

The Legit DMD said:


> *By name in Madison Square Garden, the mecca of sports. You love to see it.*


Yeah I was semi shocked. He’s done great work but you know it had to feel good for him in that moment. I was even happier that Jey got to main event in the garden after all the work he did with himself, romans character, and keeping the Usos team visible during the pandemic.


----------



## DammitChrist

Seth Grimes said:


> The irony


Someone like you is willing to turn a blind eye for an infinitely worse suspect  

Keep stroking his ego though.


----------



## Seth Grimes

DammitChrist said:


> Someone like you is willing to have a blind eye for an infinitely worse suspect
> 
> Keep stroking his ego though.


Nah you're far worse, at least when they argue they present you some sort of logical reasoning for it, or even uses some sort of factual evidence to prove themselves right. When you disagree with people it's "no, you're just wrong, Jurassic Twats and the Dork Order are better than anything the Attitude Era ever produced ". There's a difference there where one person is debating/arguing, and the other is just forcefully shoving their agenda down your throat with no logic or reasoning beyond "well I like it".


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Seth Grimes said:


> Nah you're far worse, at least when they argue they present you some sort of logical reasoning for it, or even uses some sort of factual evidence to prove themselves right. When you disagree with people it's "no, you're just wrong, Jurassic Twats and the Dork Order are better than anything the Attitude Era ever produced ". There's a difference there where one person is debating/arguing, and the other is just forcefully shoving their agenda down your throat with no logic or reasoning beyond "well I like it".


*







*


----------



## DammitChrist

Seth Grimes said:


> Nah you're far worse, at least when they argue they present you some sort of logical reasoning for it, or even uses some sort of factual evidence to prove themselves right. When you disagree with people it's "no, you're just wrong, Jurassic Twats and the Dork Order are better than anything the Attitude Era ever produced ". There's a difference there where one person is debating/arguing, and the other is just forcefully shoving their agenda down your throat with no logic or reasoning beyond "well I like it".


Jesus, you’re still unpleased that I prefer the Ruthless Aggression Era (or even AEW/NJPW) over a good portion of the Attitude Era? 

How the heck are we supposed to “quantify” and use “factual evidence” for entertainment or overall talent (without using those RTC threads)? 

I guess you haven’t seen me being objective about multiple wrestlers with the statistic trends/breakdowns each week on the other ratings thread without pushing any biased or twisted narratives the way you’re defending him. 

He’s the one shoving his agenda involving his favorites down everyone’s throats. He’ll ignore anybody else who does well with the ratings if it doesn’t involve any of his favorites. I don’t have that problem giving credit to multiple wrestlers when the quarterly segment-breakdowns come out. It’s really not that hard to try being objective, and not to let fandom cloud your judgment. 

He either treats anybody who calls out his awful arguments like they’re “clowns,” or he blatantly brushes off any valid counterpoints as if they’re “excuses” too. 

In no way, shape, or form am I even close to being “worse”, dude. It’s unfortunate that you don’t see this.


----------



## Seth Grimes

DammitChrist said:


> Jesus, you’re still unpleased that I prefer the Ruthless Aggression Era (or even AEW/NJPW) over a good portion of the Attitude Era?
> 
> How the heck are we supposed to “quantify” and use “factual evidence” for entertainment or overall talent (without using those RTC threads)?
> 
> I guess you haven’t seen me being objective about multiple wrestlers with the statistic trends/breakdowns each week on the other ratings thread without pushing any biased or twisted narratives the way you’re defending him.
> 
> He’s the one shoving his agenda involving his favorites down everyone’s throats. He’ll ignore anybody else who does well with the ratings if it doesn’t involve any of his favorites. I don’t have that problem giving credit to multiple wrestlers when the quarterly segment-breakdowns come out. It’s really not that hard to try being objective, and not to let fandom cloud your judgment.
> 
> In no way, shape, or form am I even close to being “worse”, dude.


The fact you said current wrestling is better than the Attitude Era is one of the very dumbest things I've ever read, so yeah, I'm gonna continue bringing up the dumbest thing I've ever read.

You don't need to only do that, you can just argue and use your own logic and reasoning for why something might be better etc, but when you basically just always say "well I'm right because I like it" that's just weak as shit.

For every time I've seen you be objective, I've seen you tell people "well you're wrong " and you provide no argument, at least twice as much. I wouldn't say I'm defending him, honestly, I didn't even see who you were replying to when you said it, I just thought it was ironic as fuck to see you of all people call someone else out for that.

Well I haven't seen you being your militant indy-fan self as much recently, so I'll give you that


----------



## DammitChrist

Seth Grimes said:


> The fact you said current wrestling is better than the Attitude Era is one of the very dumbest things I've ever read, so yeah, I'm gonna continue bringing up the dumbest thing I've ever read.
> 
> You don't need to only do that, you can just argue and use your own logic and reasoning for why something might be better etc, but when you basically just always say "well I'm right because I like it" that's just weak as shit.
> 
> For every time I've seen you be objective, I've seen you tell people "well you're wrong " and you provide no argument, at least twice as much. I wouldn't say I'm defending him, honestly, I didn't even see who you were replying to when you said it, I just thought it was ironic as fuck to see you of all people call someone else out for that.
> 
> Well I haven't seen you being your militant indy-fan self as much recently, so I'll give you that


Trust me, I wouldn’t say that about *anyone else *(which is a testament to how obnoxious of an individual that he is atm). It just comes across as ironic because I generally like to call something as I personally see it.

Anyway, I didn’t say that I was indifferent or opposed to the Attitude Era. I prefer the content that I’ve seen in 2000 through 2001. I also think 1997 was a pretty damn good year to be a fan for them too.

However, I feel like the Ruthless Aggression Era is more suited to my tastes since the show is well-rounded with top-quality wrestling AND entertainment. Plus, I connect with many of today’s wrestlers; so that’s why I have a soft spot for modern wrestling since I’m continuing to watch these performers grow and develop. It wasn’t meant to be a dumb take on my part.


----------



## Seth Grimes

DammitChrist said:


> Trust me, I wouldn’t say that about *anyone else*which is a testament to how obnoxious of an individual that he is atm). It just comes across as ironic because I generally like to call something as I personally see it.
> 
> Anyway, I didn’t say that I was indifferent or opposed to the Attitude Era. I prefer the content that I’ve seen in 2000 through 2001. I also think 1997 was a pretty damn good year to be a fan for them too.
> 
> However, I feel like the Ruthless Aggression Era is more suited to my tastes since the show is well-rounded with top-quality wrestling AND entertainment. Plus, I connect with many of today’s wrestlers; so that’s why I have a soft spot for modern wrestling since I’m continuing to watch these performers grow and develop. It wasn’t meant to be a dumb take on my part.


They've never bothered me tbh, if anything I'd say they were a good poster imo. I know you two have your personal beef.

Yeah but I'm saying to compare current wrestling to the Attitude Era is nuts, I personally prefer Ruthless Aggression because that's when I grew up and ofc I'm biased, but Attitude Era had many GOATs at their peak, and when you do any sort of "greatest moments in wrestling history of all time", a bunch of that is coming from the Attitude Era. Even if you compare the top wrestlers from now, to then, they smash. I'd say Reigns right now is the best thing in wrestling, yet I'd say he doesn't touch any of the top guys from back then. HBK, The Rock, SCSA, Taker, Vince McMahon as a character, and depending when you think the AE ended, they had the likes of Angle, and Jericho. With tag teams like the Dudleyz, Hardyz, and Edge & Christian. There isn't a single tag team in wrestling right now that touches any of those 3, there isn't a single solo wrestler, no matter how much you like them, no Omega, Bryan, and CM Punk do not beat any of those 5 people from the AE. And AEW loves their factions, but not one of them comes even slightly close to D-X. Just straight being objective, you can never say current wrestling is better than the AE. Yeah I can agree across the board, the last months wrestling has gotten a lot more enjoyable, but don't confuse wrestling's current top stars for any of them even being at their peak, let alone as good as AE GOATs in their prime. Many of our top guys right now like Edge, peaked 10-15 years ago, CM Punk peaked 8-10 years ago, Bryan peaked 7 years ago, Orton peaked 13-15 years ago, Jericho peaked 20 years ago. I just don't see how you can ever say current wrestling is better than the AE, whilst being objective about it.

Yeah the same for me, RA was my favourite period of wrestling with many of my all time favourites coming from there, but there's a difference between you saying "yeah, I personally prefer this period, whilst acknowledging that I know it isn't actually better than this one", and then saying "current wrestling is better than most of what happened during AE, we are currently living in the best era of wrestling".


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Lets ease up on the insults towards one another, please, thanks all


----------



## Soul Rex

The Legit DMD said:


> *Bow to the Tribal Chief. The needle was moved.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436784231246618626
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436701215325396998*





wwetna1 said:


> He was properly acknowledged


Holly fucking shiet Reigns is a mega star.


----------



## DammitChrist

Soul Rex said:


> Holly fucking shiet Reigns is a mega star.


No, The Rock IS a mega star.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Praise Lesnar and the insane ticket prices. The real “needle movers” of WWE lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Praise Lesnar and the insane ticket prices. The real “needle movers” of WWE lol.


*Lesnar vs Balor didn't do shit like this. Brock is only as interesting as his opponent, and Reigns is a money feud for obvious reasons.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Legit DMD said:


> *Lesnar didn't do shit like this. Brock is only as interesting as his opponent, and Reigns is a money feud for obvious reasons.*


That’s hilarious.


----------



## Soul Rex

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Praise Lesnar and the insane ticket prices. The real “needle movers” of WWE lol.


Reigns and Lesnar generated this all together, you know they both feel like big shit and people want to see the real alpha. 

Also post pandemic crowds have been huge everywhere, people is thirsty of live events after being locked for so long.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> That’s hilarious.


*Are you seriously denying that after the reaction Roman got in front of the biggest hardcore crowd we've seen in years? Ticket prices alone should tell you those weren't casuals.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Legit DMD said:


> *Are you seriously denying that after the reaction Roman got in front of the biggest hardcore crowd we've seen in years? Ticket prices alone should tell you those weren't casuals.*


This is also hilarious.


----------



## Not Lying

Are we seriously attributing this to Roman? 

newsflash, MSG is probably the most expensive arena in the US, they promoted a big show with returning Lesnar, Roman, Becky, Edge/Rollins, Tag title match. All WWE had to do was take advantage of the fact they haven’t been there in a while and promote an MSG show with big stars. 

it’s like WM 32 all over again 😂 Everyone knew a year ahead it was gona be the biggest gate ever without even knowing the main event at the time.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Soul Rex said:


> Reigns and Lesnar generated this all together, you know they both feel like big shit and people want to see the real alpha.


I mean, when it relates to the success of this individual MSG show, no. See Definition’s post above.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> This is also hilarious.


*What's hilarious is your blind bias against Reigns. *


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> Are we seriously attributing this to Roman?
> 
> newsflash, MSG is probably the most expensive arena in the US, they promoted a big show with returning Lesnar, Roman, Becky, Edge/Rollins, Tag title match. All WWE had to do was take advantage of the fact they haven’t been there in a while and promote an MSG show with big stars.
> 
> it’s like WM 32 all over again 😂 Everyone knew a year ahead it was gona be the biggest gate ever without even knowing the main event at the time.


*It sure is convenient how when something goes wrong Roman gets all the blame, yet when WWE breaks records he gets no credit whatsoever. Funny how that works. I've been told for nearly a decade on this website that the champion gets the brunt of the blame or credit for ratings, yet those rules miraculously change when it comes to Roman and his success.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Legit DMD said:


> *What's hilarious is your blind bias against Reigns. *


Your blind bias for him is just as funny though.

It’s why there’s no point in debating this. I know where you stand, so it’s just funny.


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *What's hilarious is your blind bias against Reigns. *


What's truly hilarious is your blind fandom for him.


----------



## Soul Rex

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I mean, when it relates to the success of this individual MSG show, no. See Definition’s post above.


Reigns/Lesnar and New York being thirsty of a live WWE show. Those are two things I mentioned, he is partially right.

Lets be fucking real, Becky Lynch, Rollins or the tag team titles.. That shit moved no needle. 

We all know, but as I've said two thousand times before, we can't accept the obvious when we are not objective.


----------



## Not Lying

The Legit DMD said:


> *It sure is convenient how when something goes wrong Roman gets all the blame, yet when WWE breaks records he gets no credit whatsoever. Funny how that works. I've been told for nearly a decade on this website that the champion gets the brunt of the blame or credit for ratings, yet those rules miraculously change when it comes to Roman and his success.*


I don’t care what you’ve been told so stop deflecting with hat and buying everything Roman posts on twitter in character. 

Wana talk about Ratings? Reigns has been champion for 1+ year and before Cena and then Lynch coming back were back to the same levels a year earlier with Wyatt as champion. If Roman is the draw you say he is, and don’t you confuse it, he was booked above everyone else over the past year, shouldn’t ratings have improved even a little? shouldn’t ratings be higher it a guy has become a bigger star after 1+ year as champion? well shouldn’t they? 

Was WWE at point not gona sell out a MSG show with Lesnar and big stars like Edge/Rollins/Lynch on the show? seriously? 
Do you genuinely believe that?



Soul Rex said:


> Reigns/Lesnar and New York being thirsty of a live WWE show. Those are two things I mentioned, he is partially right.
> 
> Lets be fucking real, Becky Lynch, Rollins or the tag team titles.. That shit moved no needle.
> 
> We all know, but as I've said two thousand times before, we can't accept the obvious when we are not objective.


Do you not think Lesnar’s first appearance on SD in 2 years + MSG + Edge/Rollins and all the rest were gona sell out the show? 

Take your own advice and be objective and stop shoving your Roman agenda


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> I don’t care what you’ve been told so stop deflecting with hat and buying everything Roman posts on twitter in character.
> 
> Wana talk about Ratings? Reigns has been champion for 1+ year and before Cena and then Lynch coming back were back to the same levels a year earlier with Wyatt as champion. If Roman is the draw you say he is, and don’t you confuse it, he was booked above everyone else over the past year, shouldn’t ratings have improved even a little? shouldn’t ratings be higher it a guy has become a bigger star after 1+ year as champion? well shouldn’t they?
> 
> Was WWE at point not gona sell out a MSG show with Lesnar and big stars like Edge/Rollins/Lynch on the show? seriously?
> Do you genuinely believe that?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not think Lesnar’s first appearance on SD in 2 years + MSG + Edge/Rollins and all the rest were gona sell out the show?
> 
> Take your own advice and be objective and stop shoving your Roman agenda


*No, because Becky isn't a top draw and it's laughable for you to credit her for this ratings boost while simultaneously trying to desperately credit Rollins as well when he has done jack shit for ratings as a standalone act since he's been in the company. What a joke.*


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *No, because Becky isn't a top draw and it's laughable for you to credit her for this ratings boost while simultaneously trying to desperately credit Rollins as well when he has done jack shit for ratings as a standalone act since he's been in the company. What a joke.*


You know what's actually a joke?

The fact that you somehow believe that the current Universal Champion is somehow a " big draw" when he's done crap to spike up the ratings over the past year. 

They're STILL barely hovering over 2 million viewers atm, and they were in the upper 1 million range before crowds came back.

He's not really a draw. Nobody in the company who's working full-time is a big TV draw.

These fan wars over drawing is redundant as hell in 2021, and it's absolutely sad that you continue to instigate these arguments several years later.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Roman Reigns has main-evented about 5,000 WM's and has been Champion on SD for over a year as his best version of a character and the ratings on Network TV are still barely 2 million viewers.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

Roman Reigns "draws" about as well as Bob Ross in 2021 to be fair.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Soul Rex said:


> Reigns/Lesnar and New York being thirsty of a live WWE show. Those are two things I mentioned, he is partially right.
> 
> Lets be fucking real, Becky Lynch, Rollins or the tag team titles.. That shit moved no needle.
> 
> We all know, but as I've said two thousand times before, we can't accept the obvious when we are not objective.


New York, after 2 years. That’s the big reason. Lesnar/Reigns is a non-factor.


----------



## Chelsea

Final numbers: 2,383,000 viewers / 0.65 in the 18-49 demo


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Can we all just admit something:

Live fans returning is the real draw. 

Stop making this so difficult.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Emmanuelle said:


> Final numbers: 2,383,000 viewers / 0.65 in the 18-49 demo


*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437504384947171330

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436784231246618626*


----------



## DammitChrist

Yep, live crowds have definitely helped for sure. I'm still thankful and grateful that they're back 

It's insane how we survived and went over a YEAR without big crowds.

I just want NJPW crowds to finally be able to cheer, boo, and chant again. They're still not allowed to make noise outside of their hands and feet.


----------



## Soul Rex

#BadNewsSanta said:


> New York, after 2 years. That’s the big reason. Lesnar/Reigns is a non-factor.


Didn't you just said Lesnar was also the reason? What a way to change of argument just to not give a man some credit.

Gate could have been fucking HUGE just because of that reason but not the biggest, biggest of all time is biggest of all time, most definitely Reigns/Lesnar helped.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Soul Rex said:


> Didn't you just said Lesnar was also the reason? What a way to change of argument just to not give a man some credit.


That was clear joke hyperbole responding to hyperbole. 

Lesnar is much more significant factor than Reigns though.


----------



## Soul Rex

The Definition of Technician said:


> Do you not think Lesnar’s first appearance on SD in 2 years + MSG + Edge/Rollins and all the rest were gona sell out the show?
> 
> Take your own advice and be objective and stop shoving your Roman agenda


"Selling out the show"? It was the biggest fucking gate of all time.

In the large history smackdown existence I've seen WAAAY better scenarios than that, but this one was the the biggest, THE BIGGEST and you still won't give a piece of credit to the fucking champion.

Be objective you fucking marks, for once.


----------



## DammitChrist

Soul Rex said:


> "Selling out the show"? It was the biggest fucking gate of all time.
> 
> In the large history smackdown existence I've seen WAAAY better scenarios than that, but this one was the the biggest, THE BIGGEST and you still won't give a piece of credit to the fucking champion.
> 
> Be objective you fucking marks, for once.


Nah, he gets wayyyy too much credit now than he even deserves. 

It’s important to give him less/no credit for now.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Anyway, really good final number. Strong showing for Smackdown.


----------



## Soul Rex

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, he gets wayyyy too much credit now than he even deserves.
> 
> It’s important to give him less/no credit for now.


What about we stop fucking acting like retarded kids? This mentality make this site an abomination full of retarded takes because nobody, absolutely nobody is fucking objective because mark wars.

And I'm not talking just about Reigns or this topic, but this topic is great example of this, numbers are there, momentum is there, yet not credit is given by the few, I know don't like him.


----------



## Not Lying

The Legit DMD said:


> *No, because Becky isn't a top draw and it's laughable for you to credit her for this ratings boost while simultaneously trying to desperately credit Rollins as well when he has done jack shit for ratings as a standalone act since he's been in the company. What a joke.*


Just like you have tons of numbers to back whatever agenda you want for Roman, I can back it up for Becky. It's laughable?


Rollins/Rey feud was the top drawing act on SD just a few months even with the all mighty Reigns as champion so stop with absolutes.



Soul Rex said:


> "Selling out the show"? It was the biggest fucking gate of all time.
> 
> In the large history smackdown existence I've seen WAAAY better scenarios than that, but this one was the the biggest, THE BIGGEST and you still won't give a piece of credit to the fucking champion.
> 
> Be objective you fucking marks, for once.


You really are being desperate and delusional to prove a non-existent point. RAW would have done "the biggest" with no Lesnar or Reigns after 2 years with a loaded card.
Also, reports says gate revenue, not most attended.


----------



## DammitChrist

What’s the point of giving an overrated wrestler credit with heated responses like that?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> Just like you have tons of numbers to back whatever agenda you want for Roman, I can back it up for Becky. It's laughable?
> 
> 
> Rollins/Rey feud was the top drawing act on SD just a few months even with the all mighty Reigns as champion so stop with absolutes.


*Show me those minute by minute breakdowns of Rollins consistently out drawing whatever program Reigns was in, because I have no problem pulling out those lowest rated of all time numbers when he was on RAW last year.*



> You really are being desperate and delusional to prove a non-existent point. RAW would have done "the biggest" with no Lesnar or Reigns after 2 years with a loaded card.
> Also, reports says gate revenue, not most attended.


*Ok, now this is the most ridiculous thing you've said thus far. RAW is losing to AEW in gate sales and you really had the nerve to make this asinine claim.*


----------



## Not Lying

3 weeks before SummerSlam 
2,169,000
2,084,000
2,102,000

Fans + Cena + Sasha + Roman

After SummerSlam 

2,250,000
2,220,000
2,383,000

Fans + Reigns + Becky

The difference maker


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *Show me those minute by minute breakdowns of Rollins consistently out drawing whatever program Reigns was in, because I have no problem pulling out those lowest rated of all time numbers when he was on RAW last year.
> 
> 
> Ok, now this is the most ridiculous thing you've said thus far. RAW is losing to AEW in gate sales and you really had the nerve to make this asinine claim.*


Gee, I remember when your guy was the first world champion in decades to have a Raw rating go under 3 million viewers for a non-holiday back in late 2015, but sure, keep taking your frustrations/bitterness out on other wrestlers who are far more talented.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

The Definition of Technician said:


> After SummerSlam
> 
> 2,250,000
> 2,220,000
> 2,383,000
> 
> Fans + Reigns + Becky
> 
> The difference maker


A few things to consider:

2,250,000: Fans thought Brock was coming
2,220,000: A Universal Championship Match
2,383,000: Brock was advertised

Also, Hour 2 had higher viewership than Hour 1 the last two weeks. Becky was in Hour 1 the last two episodes Smackdown. Fans are sticking around even after watching The Game Changer -- so obviously something is peaking their interest.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> 3 weeks before SummerSlam
> 2,169,000
> 2,084,000
> 2,102,000
> 
> Fans + Cena + Sasha + Roman
> 
> After SummerSlam
> 
> 2,250,000
> 2,220,000
> 2,383,000
> 
> Fans + Reigns + Becky
> 
> The difference maker


*Becky is such a huge draw that she ran off 800,000 viewers in the first 45 days of her RAW Women's title reign. So mainstream. Such a big star. My Tribal Chief could never.







*


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *Becky is such a huge draw that she ran off 800,000 viewers in the span of 45 days of her title reign. So mainstream. Such a big star.
> View attachment 108252
> *


Sure, let’s just ignore those valid numbers that @The Definition of Technician just posted so that you can deflect due to your obvious bias against talents like Becky Lynch 😂

For the record, the ratings continued to dip throughout 2020 after Becky left due to her pregnancy, so she obviously wasn’t “tanking” the viewership.


----------



## Not Lying

The Legit DMD said:


> *Show me those minute by minute breakdowns of Rollins consistently out drawing whatever program Reigns was in, because I have no problem pulling out those lowest rated of all time numbers when he was on RAW last year.
> 
> 
> Ok, now this is the most ridiculous thing you've said thus far. RAW is losing to AEW in gate sales and you really had the nerve to make this asinine claim.*


It's not like AEW is anything to sniff about when it comes to live attendance.



> WWE RAW at Madison Square Garden in New York City, New York this past Monday night, September 9th, was officially considered a sell-out with 12,500 tickets sold.
> 
> The event wasn’t sold-out as of the day before the show, but WWE moved people down from the less expensive seats to unsold more expensive seats and then were able to sell the now available cheap seats.
> 
> 
> SmackDown LIVE the night after, on Tuesday, September 10th, drew approximately 7,000 fans -- the lowest in history at MSG for a WWE TV event, but perhaps not surprising given increased ticket prices and the show being the second of back-to-back nights in the costly venue.


That was 2 years ago.



The Boy Wonder said:


> A few things to consider:
> 
> 2,250,000: Fans thought Brock was coming
> 2,220,000: A Universal Championship Match
> 2,383,000: Brock was advertised
> 
> Also, Hour 2 had higher viewership than Hour 1 the last two weeks. Becky was in Hour 1 the last two episodes Smackdown. Fans are sticking around even after watching The Game Changer -- so obviously something is peaking their interest.


Lol. First, we have only the "overnight" numbers of hour 1/hour 2. But I'll play your game.

Hour 1 last week: Becky Lynch
Hour 2 last week: Logan Paul, Edge, Seth Rollins, AND WWE title match.

Hour 1: 2.141
Hour 2: 2.153

Difference: 0.5%
If all those, a Mainstream star, and a WWE title match are barely able to surpass The Man (literally by 12k fans on 2.2m), I feel sad for the boys.



The Legit DMD said:


> *Becky is such a huge draw that she ran off 800,000 viewers in the first 45 days of her RAW Women's title reign. So mainstream. Such a big star. My Tribal Chief could never.
> View attachment 108252
> *


Yes the 10min Becky was getting with Lacey Evans sure are the reason a 3 hour show was losing viewers. You're getting shaken there seeing Becky's effect on SD I see that you now just resort to BS


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> It's not like AEW is anything to sniff about when it comes to live attendance.
> 
> 
> 
> That was 2 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. First, we have only the "overnight" numbers of hour 1/hour 2. But I'll play your game.
> 
> Hour 1 last week: Becky Lynch
> Hour 2 last week: Logan Paul, Edge, Seth Rollins, AND WWE title match.
> 
> Hour 1: 2.141
> Hour 2: 2.153
> 
> Difference: 0.5%
> If all those, a Mainstream star, and a WWE title match are barely able to surpass The Man (literally by 12k fans on 2.2m), I feel sad for the boys.


*Thank you for proving our point for us. Everyone is interested in the world title feud (and its subsequent segments) that have dominated the second hour for the last 2 weeks. Last week, we had a world title match, and this week, people expected Brock to screw with Reigns throughout the night, so more people tuned in and stayed after Becky was long gone. Meanwhile, I've posted dozens of times that people leave when Sasha leaves, and someone was nice enough to collect multiple instances of that and put it in a tweet that's easy to access on the previous page.

By the way, you still have yet to provide me with those minute by minute breakdowns showing Rollins out drawing Reigns while feuding with Mysterio, because you know you can't.*


----------



## Not Lying

The Legit DMD said:


> *Thank you for proving our point for us. Everyone is interested in the world title feud (and its subsequent segments) that have dominated the second hour for the last 2 weeks. Last week, we had a world title match, and this week, people expected Brock to screw with Reigns throughout the night, so more people tuned in and stayed after Becky was long gone. Meanwhile, I've posted dozens of times that people leave when Sasha leaves, and someone was nice enough to collect each instance of that and put it in a tweet that's easy to access on the previous page.*


Yes, just like 200K fans tuned out immediately after Becky announced she's preggo and that rating wasn't topped till like 4 MONTHS later.

Ya'll reaching on a WRONG OVERNIGHT NUMBER with 0.5% difference 😂

Also clearly Edge/Seth held the 2nd hour yesterday and outdrew Brock/Reigns


----------



## Not Lying

@The Legit DMD Nobody has the minute by minute breakdowns but the murphy/seth and Rey/Seth blow-off matches did the good numbers and were in the highest hour..

Also @The Boy Wonder if people though Lesnar was showing up UNADVERTISED on SD then just lol. You serioussly can't believe that. Even all newss outlets attributed the bump to Becky, but of course the deniers here will twist thing, just like you were desperate for the 0.5% difference ON WRONG OVERNIGHT NUMBERS when Becky carried 1h by herself and the 2nd had Logan Paul, Seth, Edge and a WWE title match. Becky = everyone.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> @The Legit DMD Nobody has the minute by minute breakdowns but the murphy/seth and Rey/Seth blow-off matches did the good numbers and were in the highest hour..]


*That's not my problem. Don't make claims you can't back up. I can support everything I say with evidence.*




> Yes the 10min Becky was getting with Lacey Evans sure are the reason a 3 hour show was losing viewers. You're getting shaken there seeing Becky's effect on SD I see that you now just resort to BS


*And Becky's getting even less time with Bianca, yet you're still trying to attribute the entire rating boost to her, so pick a struggle. *


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *That's not my problem. Don't make claims you can't back up. I can support everything I say with evidence.*


Sure, you mean "evidence" that you pick and choose for your twisted narratives.


----------



## Not Lying

The Legit DMD said:


> *That's not my problem. Don't make claims you can't back up. I can support everything I say with evidence.*


Oh you mean like posting RAW ratings and blaming it on Becky? 

Want me to post the ratings since Roman became FOTC?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> Oh you mean like posting RAW ratings and blaming it on Becky?
> 
> Want me to post the ratings since Roman became FOTC?


*Yes, post the ratings during Rollins' title reigns so I can laugh at you.

Look at how the goal posts get constantly moved anytime the discussion involves Roman Reigns.

Ratings drop during Rollins' title reign: Reigns was FOTC

Ratings increase during Roman's title reign: Everyone and every circumstance not involving Roman deserves credit


*


----------



## Dark Emperor

Great final number, the best for 8 months.

Thank you our Tribal Chief & Thank you Seth & Thank You Becky!

But seriously, can we all just get along? I think this is a well deserved rating and definitely a team effort from the whole roster. I do agree Becky has peaked interest since her return though.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Before you guys discuss the ratings from 2015 keep in mind that John Cena was still a full time wrestler. Even though Seth was WWE Champion they were presenting Cena's US Championship like a World Title.


----------



## Chelsea

...once again your real draw:



Spoiler: Who's it gonna be?


----------



## Soul Rex

The Definition of Technician said:


> Just like you have tons of numbers to back whatever agenda you want for Roman, I can back it up for Becky. It's laughable?
> 
> 
> Rollins/Rey feud was the top drawing act on SD just a few months even with the all mighty Reigns as champion so stop with absolutes.
> 
> 
> 
> You really are being desperate and delusional to prove a non-existent point. RAW would have done "the biggest" with no Lesnar or Reigns after 2 years with a loaded card.
> Also, reports says gate revenue, not most attended.


I think by "loaded card" you mean having The Rock, Cena and the Undertaker... Of course Raw would have done it... Lesnar with no Reigns doesn't generate the biggest Raw gate of all time, you don't believe your own bullshit.

Gate revenue is fucking money, does your bitch delusional ass understands that price of tickets means demand of tickets?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Boy Wonder said:


> Before you guys discuss the ratings from 2015 keep in mind that John Cena was still a full time wrestler. Even though Seth was WWE Champion they were presenting Cena's US Championship like a World Title.


*Cena's Open Challenge was the best thing on RAW in 2015. *


----------



## Dark Emperor

Nice to see Big Time Becks living up to her name.

You love to see it!


----------



## reamstyles

Rebecca Ratings and I think fox will be good on have celebrity guests for now than cm punk ( although we can argue if this is more cost efficient)


----------



## ThirdMan

Personally, I can't enjoy any wrestler if they're not a proven ratings draw. If they lose viewers during one of their segments, I simply don't like them anymore.


----------



## DammitChrist

ThirdMan said:


> Personally, I can't enjoy any wrestler if they're not a proven ratings draw. If they lose viewers during one of their segments, I simply don't like them anymore.


Exactly, Sami Zayn and Dolph Ziggler aren't big TV draws; but that doesn't mean that I don't enjoy those superb talents any less than I do now.

I don't need to go out of my way to shove it down everyone else's throats that they're "major draws"


----------



## omaroo

Smackdown proving why it truly is the A show of WWE. The, rest of their shows are garbage. 

Smackdown is much more entertaining and digestible than the rest of the shit WWE puts out.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

Smack down threw everything at the wall and only came out with a 2.5 ...on free tv ...christ


----------



## Botchy SinCara

The Legit DMD said:


> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437504384947171330
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436784231246618626*



Each time Roman tweets things like this he just comes off as insecure despite given everything


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Boy Wonder said:


> Before you guys discuss the ratings from 2015 keep in mind that John Cena was still a full time wrestler. Even though Seth was WWE Champion they were presenting Cena's US Championship like a World Title.


And, as many complained about, Seth was getting a TON of air time in that time period, like 40-60 mins a week. It was one of the main complaints about his 2015 run. So, he owns those numbers for the most part, which looking back on them now compared to what both Raw and SD are drawing in 2021, are absolutely FANTASTIC numbers.

Vince would kill for either Raw and/or SD to average 3.71 million viewers for the entire year these days. As would AEW, or any wrestling company in 2021.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Showstopper said:


> And, as many complained about, Seth was getting a TON of air time in that time period, like 40-60 mins a week. It was one of the main complaints about his 2015 run. So, he owns those numbers for the most part, which looking back on them now compared to what both Raw and SD are drawing in 2021, are absolutely FANTASTIC numbers.
> 
> Vince would kill for either Raw and/or SD to average 3.71 million viewers for the entire year these days. As would AEW, or any wrestling company in 2021.


Did they have the hourly breakdowns during 2015 for RAW? If you can post the link that would be great. I enjoyed Seth's heel run in 2015. 

Seth showed he was a draw during the 2017 gauntlet match on RAW. He was the star of that match.

I really thought he could be the FOTC when they went with him beating Brock in 2018. Obviously WWE thought so too otherwise he wouldn't have defeated Brock.


----------



## Not Lying

The Legit DMD said:


> *Yes, post the ratings during Rollins' title reigns so I can laugh at you.
> 
> Look at how the goal posts get constantly moved anytime the discussion involves Roman Reigns.
> 
> Ratings drop during Rollins' title reign: Reigns was FOTC
> 
> Ratings increase during Roman's title reign: Everyone and every circumstance not involving Roman deserves credit
> 
> 
> *


lmao moving goal posts? That’s your speciality.
Everytime someone calls you out on your ridiculous claims you’re only retort “oh but people told me this” “people told me that” like nobody gives a shit what some people think on twitter, we’re trying to discuss facts here, and insecure Roman marks are always trying spin things because it’s damn obvious he is not the draw he should be given his push. 

The burden is always on the FOTC. 

Rollins lost viewers in his run, but he also peaked higher Roman 😉

It’s not like Roman wasn’t losing viewers till Becky came back 😉

There’s dozens of instances Becky appearing on shows and increase their ratings, just because us Becky fans aren’t desperate enough to post them every single time they happen, doesn’t mean they don’t exist.
All you have to do is look at that second week of SD, but you obviously want to support @The Boy Wonder bullshit, but then why is the difference between the show “people though Lesnar is on” and the one they knew he wasn’t on so marginal. 

Look at the ratings drop after 1 week of Sasha’s return, it was a bigger drop by total number and % then Becky’s 2nd week of return.


----------



## Mongstyle

Showstopper said:


> And, as many complained about, Seth was getting a TON of air time in that time period, like 40-60 mins a week. It was one of the main complaints about his 2015 run. So, he owns those numbers for the most part, which looking back on them now compared to what both Raw and SD are drawing in 2021, are absolutely FANTASTIC numbers.
> 
> Vince would kill for either Raw and/or SD to average 3.71 million viewers for the entire year these days. As would AEW, or any wrestling company in 2021.


That's not how it works.

They dropped a million viewers in that period, which was at the time unprecedented. There's nothing positive about that. Those numbers weren't fantastic. They were garbage. There are only 2 times in the last 13 years, where WWE has gone against it's usual 10% or so YOY decline. The first time was in the Summer of 2015 where they lost roughly a million viewers compared to the year before, and the second time was November 2018 onward where they started losing 25% YOY.

A positive in 2015 would have been if he had sustained viewers or had a minor drop, since a YOY drop is expected anyway. You don't look at numbers today and then go "WWE would kill for those numbers!" Those numbers were shit and it's clear they fucked up something to have lost so many people out of nowhere from June 2015 onward. It wasn't until early 2016 they stabilized again.

Seth wasn't a draw or doing good numbers. He was a massive flop. That big drop came when he was feuding with Cena of all people.



The Definition of Technician said:


> lmao moving goal posts? That’s your speciality.
> Everytime someone calls you out on your ridiculous claims you’re only retort “oh but people told me this” “people told me that” like nobody gives a shit what some people think on twitter, we’re trying to discuss facts here, and insecure Roman marks are always trying spin things because it’s damn obvious he is not the draw he should be given his push.
> 
> The burden is always on the FOTC.
> 
> Rollins lost viewers in his run, but he also peaked higher Roman 😉
> 
> It’s not like Roman wasn’t losing viewers till Becky came back 😉
> 
> There’s dozens of instances Becky appearing on shows and increase their ratings, just because us Becky fans aren’t desperate enough to post them every single time they happen, doesn’t mean they don’t exist.
> All you have to do is look at that second week of SD, but you obviously want to support @The Boy Wonder bullshit, but then why is the difference between the show “people though Lesnar is on” and the one they knew he wasn’t on so marginal.
> 
> Look at the ratings drop after 1 week of Sasha’s return, it was a bigger drop by total number and % then Becky’s 2nd week of return.


No, there isn't.

For one, Becky's metrics have always been weak. The Road to WM35 was a disaster for ratings, and the numbers didn't get a bump until Reigns literally returned from cancer.

During the rest of 2019 and then 2020, Raw numbers were still shit. Even prior to the pandemic in 2020, they were headed to sub-2 million by April. Becky was on the show.

The numbers right now on Smackdown have nothing to do with Becky. You can look at her online numbers and see they're way behind Reigns. It's all because of Brock. WWE advertised Brock online for post-Summerslam Smackdown, even though he didn't appear. They got their bump. Then they used him again this week for when he did appear.

Raw being the shitshow it is right now is all thanks to them investing in Becky and Rollins in 2019 and basically suffering for it. And then Drew was essentially another shit choice in 2020. They've basically killed the show because they made all the wrong choices.


----------



## Not Lying

Soul Rex said:


> I think by "loaded card" you mean having The Rock, Cena and the Undertaker... Of course Raw would have done it... Lesnar with no Reigns doesn't generate the biggest Raw gate of all time, you don't believe your own bullshit.
> 
> Gate revenue is fucking money, does your bitch delusional ass understands that price of tickets means demand of tickets?


Yeah just like having Becky, Edge, Rollins, Lesnar, and Reigns. 


Lmao telling me about Supply/Demand. I should probably give a few business lessons to this forum so you all can stop talking out of your ass.

I clearly post a source which states that when they don’t sell out, they move cheaper seats to more expensive areas and then sell the cheap seats.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> lmao moving goal posts? That’s your speciality.
> Everytime someone calls you out on your ridiculous claims you’re only retort “oh but people told me this” “people told me that” like nobody gives a shit what some people think on twitter, we’re trying to discuss facts here, and insecure Roman marks are always trying spin things because it’s damn obvious he is not the draw he should be given his push.
> 
> The burden is always on the FOTC.
> 
> Rollins lost viewers in his run, but he also peaked higher Roman 😉
> 
> It’s not like Roman wasn’t losing viewers till Becky came back 😉
> 
> There’s dozens of instances Becky appearing on shows and increase their ratings, just because us Becky fans aren’t desperate enough to post them every single time they happen, doesn’t mean they don’t exist.
> All you have to do is look at that second week of SD, but you obviously want to support @The Boy Wonder bullshit, but then why is the difference between the show “people though Lesnar is on” and the one they knew he wasn’t on so marginal.
> 
> Look at the ratings drop after 1 week of Sasha’s return, it was a bigger drop by total number and % then Becky’s 2nd week of return.


*You're doing a lot of talking with no numbers. I'm waiting. Not going to waste my time with this empty bullshit. I've provided my stats. The burden of proof is on you. Roman never in his life lost 800k viewers in 45 days, yet you've got a thousand excuses for WOMEN'S MEGASTAR BECKY tanking RAW ratings as soon as the real Stars left. *


----------



## Not Lying

Mongstyle said:


> For one, Becky's metrics have always been weak. The Road to WM35 was a disaster for ratings, and the numbers didn't get a bump until Reigns literally returned from cancer.
> 
> During the rest of 2019 and then 2020, Raw numbers were still shit. Even prior to the pandemic in 2020, they were headed to sub-2 million by April. Becky was on the show.
> 
> The numbers right now on Smackdown have nothing to do with Becky. You can look at her online numbers and see they're way behind Reigns. It's all because of Brock. WWE advertised Brock online for post-Summerslam Smackdown, even though he didn't appear. They got their bump. Then they used him again this week for when he did appear.
> 
> Raw being the shitshow it is right now is all thanks to them investing in Becky and Rollins in 2019 and basically suffering for it. And then Drew was essentially another shit choice in 2020. They've basically killed the show because they made all the wrong choices.



1- Do you have the breakdowns to prove any of the bullshit that you just spouted? 
2- You mean how SD was also crashing till their move to Fox where they are available in 30m more homes?
3- Again, THIS WHY REIGNS MARKS ARE DESPERATE. Sure, it was Reigns ONLY increasing ratings on the Road to WM 35, not Ric Flair, not Batista, not finally announcing a WWE title, not the fact Lesnar was more active a month after the Rumble, it was all Reigns xD 
4- a road to WM that Becky was still getting built for, she hadn't reached her full drawing powers yet because NO ONE PUT HER OVER. By the end of the yeaar, and I quote Meltzer "Becky is the biggest ratings mover of WWE in 2019"
5- Yes they do. I've proved it by the simple fact she is the only difference maker between pre and post SummerSlam shows, with pre-SummerSlam shows having CENA AND SASHA on them, yet ratings now are 150K+


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *You're doing a lot of talking with no numbers. I'm waiting. Not going to waste my time with this empty bullshit. I've provided my stats. The burden of proof is on you. Roman never in his life lost 800k viewers in 45 days, yet you've got a thousand excuses for WOMEN'S MEGASTAR BECKY tanking RAW ratings as soon as the real Stars left. *


Oh, thank God.

You've already resorted to pulling the 'excuses' card.

That's *totally *going to make us take your laughable points more seriously.

Like I said before, your guy has the burden of being the 1st world champion to have Raw somehow dip under 3 million viewers in late November 2015 for a non-holiday episode, which was completely unheard of at the time.

Hell, they're STILL struggling to hold over 2 million viewers for Smackdown with his interminable push.


----------



## DammitChrist

The Definition of Technician said:


> 1- Do you have the breakdowns to prove any of the bullshit that you just spouted?
> 2- You mean how SD was also crashing till their move to Fox where they are available in 30m more homes?
> *3- Again, THIS WHY REIGNS MARKS ARE DESPERATE. Sure, it was Reigns ONLY increasing ratings on the Road to WM 35, not Ric Flair, not Batista, not finally announcing a WWE title, not the fact Lesnar was more active a month after the Rumble, it was all Reigns xD *
> 4- a road to WM that Becky was still getting built for, she hadn't reached her full drawing powers yet because NO ONE PUT HER OVER. By the end of the yeaar, and I quote Meltzer "Becky is the biggest ratings mover of WWE in 2019"
> 5- Yes they do. I've proved it by the simple fact she is the only difference maker between pre and post SummerSlam shows, with pre-SummerSlam shows having CENA AND SASHA on them, yet ratings now are 150K+


That's without even mentioning Ronda Rousey's name too 😂

That was also back when Seth Rollins was still over as hell as a top babyface too if that's even worth mentioning.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Not only has Roman never lost 800k viewers like Becky, but his title win against SHEAMUS of all people GAINED 800K in 1 week. Thanks for bringing up Rollins' peaks and burying your own argument @The Definition of Technician. This is why you should try to know what you're talking about and have actual numbers before you argue.








*


----------



## Not Lying

The Legit DMD said:


> *You're doing a lot of talking with no numbers. I'm waiting. Not going to waste my time with this empty bullshit. I've provided my stats. The burden of proof is on you. Roman never in his life lost 800k viewers in 45 days, yet you've got a thousand excuses for WOMEN'S MEGASTAR BECKY tanking RAW ratings as soon as the real Stars left. *


Here are you numbers



The Definition of Technician said:


> Becky Lynch killing the ratings is so cliché.
> 
> By the end 2019:
> 
> Becky was the biggest ratings mover (Meltzer)
> Top merch seller before The Fiend got hot
> #1 searched on Tumblr (Roman was 2nd or 3rd),
> #6 female athletes on twitter (Ronda was #8), most of any in WWE
> First wrestler male or female on ESPN magazine cover
> 2k20 cover
> Still over with the audience despite a significant reign where she barely lost
> 
> And Some examples of Becky drawing
> 411MANIA | <i>Game On!</i> Featuring Becky Lynch Draws Over 3.2 Million Viewers, Tops Overnight Ratings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.GuestsOriginal air dateViewers
> (millions)Ratings/share
> (18–49)1Gabriel Iglesias and J.R. SmithMay 27, 20204.440.7/42Demi Lovato and Ronda RouseyJune 3, 20203.750.6/43James Corden and Landon DonovanJune 10, 20203.520.5/34Nicole Byer and David OrtizJune 17, 20203.250.6/45Tony Hale and Bobby MoynihanJune 24, 20202.940.4/36Becky Lynch and Joel McHaleJuly 1, 20203.210.6/47Tiki Barber and Ken JeongJuly 15, 20202.330.3/28Kevin Nealon and Terrell OwensJuly 22, 20202.210.3/2
> 
> It was an 11% increase in viewership on a show that was declining every week (and topped the demo  )
> 
> Ratings: "Straight Up Steve Austin" Enjoys Viewership Gain For Becky Lynch Episode
> 
> Again, increased the ratings after it had been declining weekly before.
> 
> 411MANIA | WWE News: Becky Lynch Special on USA Draws 420,000 Viewers, Kofi Kingston Reviews Star Wars Kicks, Mauro Ranallo Reaction Compilation
> 
> ^ And this special already released/watched by the hardcore fans.


Becky would REGULARLY be in the highest hour of RAW in 2019 despite her feuding with no names like Lacey and Nattie for MONTHS.


----------



## Not Lying

The Legit DMD said:


> *Not only has Roman never lost 800k viewers like Becky, but his title win against SHEAMUS of all people GAINED 800K in 1 week. Thanks for bringing up Rollins peaks and burying your own argument @The Definition of Technician. This is why you should try to know what you're talking about and have actual numbers before you argue.
> 
> View attachment 108276
> *


I really can't take you seriously when you attribute the downfall of RAW numbers to Becky xD lmao and so convenient how you ignore how ratings improved later on and so again, you're just cherry picking top and bottom numbers, which i can easily do to for the Tribal Chief.

Also, we all know the real draw of that episode, the guy who bent over backwards, literally, to get Reigns over.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> Here are you numbers
> 
> 
> 
> Becky would REGULARLY be in the highest hour of RAW in 2019 despite her feuding with no names like Lacey and Nattie for MONTHS.


*You're STILL pushing this bullshit narrative when I already showed her losing 800k in a month and a half? You literally just argued two posts ago that Becky shouldn't be blamed for the drops because of Lacey. Pick a struggle. 

WWE 2K20 was the worst wrestling game of all time. It literally killed the series for a year. Those Twitter followers didn't keep ratings at 2.9. That magazine cover didn't do a damn thing. I asked you to give me NUMBERS and you posted empty accolades that did nothing to stop that plummet to 2.1.*



The Definition of Technician said:


> I really can't take you seriously when you attribute the downfall of RAW numbers to Becky xD lmao and so convenient how you ignore how ratings improved later on and so again, you're just cherry picking top and bottom numbers, which i can easily do to for the Tribal Chief.
> 
> Also, we all know the real draw of that episode, the guy who bent over backwards, literally, to get Reigns over.


*Here's your flowchart:

Post 1: BECKY IS A DRAW

Numbers say otherwise

Post 2. STOP BLAMING BECKY

What a joke.*


----------



## Not Lying

The Legit DMD said:


> *You're STILL pushing this bullshit narrative when I already showed her losing 800k in a month and a half? You literally just argued two posts ago that Becky shouldn't be blamed for the drops because of Lacey. Pick a struggle. WWE 2K20 was the worst wrestling game of all time. It literally killed the series for a year. Those Twitter followers didn't keep ratings at 2.9. That magazine cover didn't do a damn thing. I asked you to give me NUMBERS and you posted empty accolades that did nothing to stop that plummet to 2.1.
> 
> 
> Here's your flowchart:
> 
> Post 1: BECKY IS A DRAW
> Post 2. STOP BLAMING BECKY
> 
> What a joke.*


uhm wasn't 2k20 also with Roman on the cover? and didn't it have a lot of problems? lol
Why can't you ever lay out all the facts and always chose to twist them? it's so ridiculous. 

She is a draw. Just like Roman is. Just like Rollins is. Just like Lesnar is. They're not difference makers on their own, but you put them in good programs, fans tune in for them. As Becky's proven with Charlotte, Ronda, Sasha. As Seth did with Rey. Road to WM 35 numbers were overall bad but HER numbers were good.

I also gave you a lot of other numbers that you chose to ignore and focus on others because it doesn't suit your narrative. A bit predictable at this point.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Time to end this nonsense. I gave you plenty of time to give me real numbers and you failed. I'm bored with you. Learn to argue. *

RAW 2019 Ratings

*July 29 Episode:* 2.321 million viewers
*August 5 Episode:* 2.473 million viewers
*August 12 Episode:* 2.729 million viewers (*Sasha Banks returns*)
*August 19 Episode:* 2.534 million viewers
*August 26 Episode:* 2.528 million viewers
*September 2 Episode:* 2.507 million viewers
*September 9 Episode:* 2.130 million viewers
*September 16 Episode:* 2.272 million viewers (post-Clash of Champions episode)
*September 23 Episode:* 2.210 million viewers
*September 30 Episode:* 2.571 million viewers (season premiere episode)
*October 7 Episode:* 2.334 million viewers (post-Hell In a Cell)
*October 14 Episode:* 2.287 million viewers (WWE Draft episode)
*October 21 Episode:* 2.342 million viewers (*Sasha Banks goes to SmackDown*)
*October 28 Episode:* 2.133 million viewers
*November 4 Episode:* 2.136 million viewers (post-Crown Jewel episode)
*November 11 Episode:* 2.058 million viewers (taped episode from England)
*November 18 Episode:* 2.128 million viewers
*November 25 Episode:* 2.109 million viewers (post-Survivor Series episode)
*December 2 Episode:* 2.208 million viewers
*December 9 Episode:* 2.150 million viewers
*December 16 Episode:* 2.053 million viewers (post-TLC episode)
*December 23 Episode:* 1.835 million viewers (Christmas Week taped episode)

*Becky sure carried ratings all by herself. Straight to hell.*


----------



## Not Lying

^^ Lmao, so all you did was post RAW ratings, that's not how you argue, ESPECIALLY, If Becky was the biggest difference-maker on that show (per Meltzer).

All I get is that you're telling me Becky could draw on cable TV 2 years ago what the Tribal Chief could draw now on NETWORK TV xD

Becky also missed many of those shows between Oct-Dec and you could see her absence's effect.


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *Time to end this nonsense. I gave you plenty of time to give me real numbers and you failed. I'm bored with you. Learn to argue. *
> 
> RAW 2019 Ratings
> 
> *July 29 Episode:* 2.321 million viewers
> *August 5 Episode:* 2.473 million viewers
> *August 12 Episode:* 2.729 million viewers (Sasha Banks returns)
> *August 19 Episode:* 2.534 million viewers
> *August 26 Episode:* 2.528 million viewers
> *September 2 Episode:* 2.507 million viewers
> *September 9 Episode:* 2.130 million viewers
> *September 16 Episode:* 2.272 million viewers (post-Clash of Champions episode)
> *September 23 Episode:* 2.210 million viewers
> *September 30 Episode:* 2.571 million viewers (season premiere episode)
> *October 7 Episode:* 2.334 million viewers (post-Hell In a Cell)
> *October 14 Episode:* 2.287 million viewers (WWE Draft episode)
> *October 21 Episode:* 2.342 million viewers (Sasha Banks goes to SmackDown)
> *October 28 Episode:* 2.133 million viewers
> *November 4 Episode:* 2.136 million viewers (post-Crown Jewel episode)
> *November 11 Episode:* 2.058 million viewers (taped episode from England)
> *November 18 Episode:* 2.128 million viewers
> *November 25 Episode:* 2.109 million viewers (post-Survivor Series episode)
> *December 2 Episode:* 2.208 million viewers
> *December 9 Episode:* 2.150 million viewers
> *December 16 Episode:* 2.053 million viewers (post-TLC episode)
> *December 23 Episode:* 1.835 million viewers (Christmas Week taped episode)
> 
> *Becky sure carried ratings all by herself. Straight to hell.*


How about you learn how to argue with someone without sounding so condescending or arrogant?

It's already been pointed out to you several times already that Becky Lynch still managed to hold up certain numbers well.

You for DAMN sure know by now that the show's overall ratings isn't all down to one individual talent. The reason why this argument is even happening is because you won't shut the hell up about your top favorite being a nonexistent "big TV draw."

I'm honestly baffled that you told us that you actually write. You're biased as hell, and you're completely incapable of being objective (or even admitting any faults).


----------



## Not Lying

Here some FUN numbers ya'll

*RAW 4/4/16 Post-WM32 (Reigns as champion) 4,542,333
RAW 6/13/16 before MITB (where Reigns lost the gold) 3,319,667*

I wish Becky could lose 1.2m viewers in 2month xD she can only lose 800K


----------



## Fearless Viper

What the hell did this thread turned into?


----------



## Seth Grimes

Fearless Viper said:


> What the hell did this thread turned into?


AEW fans/Roman haters


DammitChrist said:


> What’s the point of giving an overrated wrestler credit with heated responses like that?


Because people like you call him overrated. Obviously that's gonna make people praise him more when many of us think he's the best wrestler in the game right now. Just like every time someone rightfully has called AEW shit in the past, you've felt the need to come out and constantly tell everyone how good it is.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost




----------



## fabi1982

Botchy SinCara said:


> Each time Roman tweets things like this he just comes off as insecure despite given everything


You mean like when Jericho and others post „demo god“? Or is this „in character“ then?

Roman just plays his character so well!!


----------



## fabi1982

And it is very funny that the two AEW fans in here bashing everything are the two in the AEW section hating on everyone doing this over there. But hey, double standards..


----------



## Not Lying

fabi1982 said:


> And it is very funny that the two AEW fans in here bashing everything are the two in the AEW section hating on everyone doing this over there. But hey, double standards..


No one here was bashing anything and if ANYTHING YOU always start this shit and make meaningless WWE comparison no one asked for in the AEW section.

What a huge hypocrite.


----------



## fabi1982

The Definition of Technician said:


> No one here was bashing anything and if ANYTHING YOU always start this shit and make meaningless WWE comparison no one asked for in the AEW section.
> 
> What a huge hypocrite.


Haha lovely…no you are bad…no you are bad…I barelly write anything in the AEW section, but your CAPS outburst shows I am right, thank you fine sir. And you identify yourself with my explanation not using any names also proves my point?!

And on topic, you were bashing Romans success and telling its all on Becky, or did I missunderstand your comments?


----------



## Not Lying

fabi1982 said:


> Haha lovely…no you are bad…no you are bad…I barelly write anything in the AEW section, but your CAPS outburst shows I am right, thank you fine sir. And you identify yourself with my explanation not using any names also proves my point?!
> 
> And on topic, you were bashing Romans success and telling its all on Becky, or did I missunderstand your comments?


Lmao. I’m not gona bother going through your post history now but you are one of the most usual butthurts everytime someone talks goof about AEW you need bring up how « it’s not good enough » and « WWE did that ». 
Like, non AEW fans would be talking about RAW sucking and you come in with the usual BS that RAW is #1 in the demo when nobody gives a shit or was talking about it. 

And no, my points were:

The MSG Show was a draw because of WWE being back in MSG and hyping the show up. Attributing the gate revenue from this show to Roman is ridiculous considering the hype, promotion and what was on the card, if you replace Lashley with Reigns as top act on SD and promote the card with Becky/Bianca, Edge/Rollins, Tag title match and THE RETURN OF LESNAR AFTER 2 YEARS, yeah I’mm expect close to a sell-out and with inflation and ticket priced not surprised they made the record gate. Hell, I’m betting they break this record next time they’re there.

My point about Becky is that she has a dedicated following that’s important because the only difference between the shows pre-SS and Post-SS is Becky’s return, and ever since she’s back they’re averaging 150K+ than before when they had Cena and Sasha in the lead up to SummerSlam. 
Do I think Becky is a bigger draw than Cena and Sasha combined? No, but Cena/Sasha brought their fans/eyes, the product (Smackdown) is usually a good show top to bottom, and then you add Becky’s return, they got their bump post SS with her stardome. Saying she has no effect is blatant lies because WE CAN SEE who’s on and not on the show, and the fans excuse is out the window cause I’m comparing post-fans periods.

Like of course Roman helped, but that’s not « needle moving » , like WM 32 having 100K fans wasn’t because HHH and Reigns were main eventing when everyone knew a year earlier they were gona have the biggest gate ever for Wrestlefukingmania.
Also, if he was the only draw of the show, how come it was long match between Edge/Rollins that drew more on TV than Lesnar’s appearance? Like, you can’t go at me on H1 vs H2 BS, and then I see this week’s H2 being higher, and then you tell me the guy in H1 was responsible for the gate.
Capich?


----------



## Fearless Viper

Fox trolling TNT lol.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437579390167109636


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

2.3 million viewers on Network TV sure as hell isn't 3.7 million viewers on Cable.


----------



## DammitChrist

fabi1982 said:


> And it is very funny that the two AEW fans in here bashing everything are the two in the AEW section hating on everyone doing this over there. But hey, double standards..


Yes, you're totally turning this into irrelevant argument trying to search for "hypocrisy" that isn't there. 

Jeez, I was just celebrating Big E's WWE title win, and gave Bobby Lashley credit for being impressive last night on here. Yep, that's TOTALLY "bashing everything."


----------



## fabi1982

The Definition of Technician said:


> Lmao. I’m not gona bother going through your post history now but you are one of the most usual butthurts everytime someone talks goof about AEW you need bring up how « it’s not good enough » and « WWE did that ».
> Like, non AEW fans would be talking about RAW sucking and you come in with the usual BS that RAW is #1 in the demo when nobody gives a shit or was talking about it.


When someone talks goof about AEW I will defend them, yes. And why do you call it BS when I write that they are no.1 in the demo in a ratings thread, when this is what "guys" like you do all the time in the AEW ratings thread? And this "sucking" discussion is taking place in the ratings thread, where it doesnt belong..

And it spells capiche, if you want to sound cool



> And no, my points were:
> 
> The MSG Show was a draw because of WWE being back in MSG and hyping the show up. Attributing the gate revenue from this show to Roman is ridiculous considering the hype, promotion and what was on the card, if you replace Lashley with Reigns as top act on SD and promote the card with Becky/Bianca, Edge/Rollins, Tag title match and THE RETURN OF LESNAR AFTER 2 YEARS, yeah I’mm expect close to a sell-out and with inflation and ticket priced not surprised they made the record gate. Hell, I’m betting they break this record next time they’re there.
> 
> My point about Becky is that she has a dedicated following that’s important because the only difference between the shows pre-SS and Post-SS is Becky’s return, and ever since she’s back they’re averaging 150K+ than before when they had Cena and Sasha in the lead up to SummerSlam.
> Do I think Becky is a bigger draw than Cena and Sasha combined? No, but Cena/Sasha brought their fans/eyes, the product (Smackdown) is usually a good show top to bottom, and then you add Becky’s return, they got their bump post SS with her stardome. Saying she has no effect is blatant lies because WE CAN SEE who’s on and not on the show, and the fans excuse is out the window cause I’m comparing post-fans periods.
> 
> Like of course Roman helped, but that’s not « needle moving » , like WM 32 having 100K fans wasn’t because HHH and Reigns were main eventing when everyone knew a year earlier they were gona have the biggest gate ever for Wrestlefukingmania.
> Also, if he was the only draw of the show, how come it was long match between Edge/Rollins that drew more on TV than Lesnar’s appearance? Like, you can’t go at me on H1 vs H2 BS, and then I see this week’s H2 being higher, and then you tell me the guy in H1 was responsible for the gate.
> Capich?


Your point was to make fun of a tweet by someone in character and making sure you hate on @The Legit DMD ´s love for Roman. And you talk about "not needle moving", basically makes every discussion in the AEW section meaningless because besides Bryan and maybe Punk no one is moving anything, besides big checks to the bank. So if you want to be taken serious on the other side dont make a fool out of yourself over here.


----------



## fabi1982

DammitChrist said:


> Yes, you're totally turning this into irrelevant argument trying to search for "hypocrisy" that isn't there.
> 
> Jeez, I was just celebrating Big E's WWE title win, and gave Bobby Lashley credit for being impressive last night on here. Yep, that's TOTALLY "bashing everything."


Thats the same hyperbole statement you use on "the other side"


----------



## Dr. Middy

So the last bunch of pages is "My favorite is more successful than your favorite based on some conveniently sources numbers."

Sure, Roman, Becky, Brock, Sasha, and so forth can all be different varying levels of draws, but for years now, the main DRAW is WWE. 

Vince has made sure that there is no bigger star than the WWE banner itself, so it seems like a fruitless argument to even argue specific wrestlers themselves anymore. There isn't a wrestler employed that is allowed to be more of a star in their own right than WWE.


----------



## Soul Rex

The Definition of Technician said:


> *Yeah just like having Becky, Edge, Rollins, Lesnar, and Reigns.*
> 
> 
> Lmao telling me about Supply/Demand. I should probably give a few business lessons to this forum so you all can stop talking out of your ass.
> 
> I clearly post a source which states that when they don’t sell out, they move cheaper seats to more expensive areas and then sell the cheap seats.


So basically you said Rock, Taker and Cena= Reigns, Brock, Edge and Rollins.. 

Look at the star power in on side and then look at the star powe of the other. You are indirectly accepting Reigns was huge part of this record happening.

Can't even fucking fool yourself, ridiculous.


----------



## Kentucky34

There is an obvious pattern. 

Whenever WWE pre-advertises a Seth Rollins match they draw their highest number in months. 

Seth is the ONLY major draw on the show. Becky is an okay draw. 

Reigns and Banks turns viewers off. Always have done.


----------



## DammitChrist

Kentucky34 said:


> There is an obvious pattern.
> 
> Whenever WWE pre-advertises a Seth Rollins match they draw their highest number in months.
> 
> Seth is the ONLY major draw on the show. Becky is an okay draw.
> 
> Reigns and Banks turns viewers off. Always have done.


Oh, thank God. This situation has got even better now that we have your input


----------



## Kentucky34

DammitChrist said:


> Oh, thank God. This situation has got even better now that we have your input


Are you denying that numbers increase whenever WWE pre-advertise a Rollins match?


----------



## Not Lying

Soul Rex said:


> So basically you said Rock, Taker and Cena= Reigns, Brock, Edge and Rollins..
> 
> Look at the star power in on side and then look at the star powe of the other. You are indirectly accepting Reigns was huge part of this record happening.
> 
> Can't even fucking fool yourself, ridiculous.


I'm facepalming so hard right now. Yes this is EXACTLY what I meant lmao. 😂

My point was, is, and will be, that an MSG show after 2 years with no fans, with star power and promotion, was gona do those numbers. You attributing those numbers to Reigns and nothing to the rest of the card is the embarassing part. You thinking that Lesnar returning to face a credible champion "that isn't named Roman" on a loaded card wouldn't do these numbers is laughable. Especially now that (apparently H2 was higher than H1, so more casual turned in for Rollins/Edge than Reigns/Lesnar)

You do know Cena was on the MSG show too btw right?


[/QUOTE]


fabi1982 said:


> When someone talks goof about AEW I will defend them, yes. And why do you call it BS when I write that they are no.1 in the demo in a ratings thread, when this is what "guys" like you do all the time in the AEW ratings thread? And this "sucking" discussion is taking place in the ratings thread, where it doesnt belong..
> 
> And it spells capiche, if you want to sound cool
> 
> 
> 
> Your point was to make fun of a tweet by someone in character and making sure you hate on @The Legit DMD ´s love for Roman. *And you talk about "not needle moving", basically makes every discussion in the AEW section meaningless because besides Bryan and maybe Punk no one is moving anything, besides big checks to the bank. So if you want to be taken serious on the other side dont make a fool out of yourself over here.*


I know I get under your skin and that's why you have hard time reading my posts.
I just spent 3min writing you a paragraph telling you my point only for you to not even read it and assume whatever you want anyway. So mature. What a WWE stooge lmao.

If you had read my posts you'd know I said Roman posted this in character.

And now you're just making up shit i don't even know what you're talking about to try and confuse me? dafuq Am I supposed understand from the bolded part?

Punk moved the needle for AEW. We'll see if Bryan does, so far yes he has.

Let's take a look at this shall we









Jonathan Coachman Has Nothing Good To Say About His WWE...


Never thought I see the day WWE bounces cheques like the bingo halls & TNA In all seriousness, Coach has soured on the business like Punk and so many others compliments of WWE. During an Ask Coach Anything Live podcast on AdFreeShows.com, former WWE personality Jonathan Coachman vented about...




www.wrestlingforum.com





A former, well known WWE employee, gets screwed out of 20K by the billion dollar company.
When some no-name accused AEW of not paying 2-3K, you all went on rants "how embarassing", "TK is scum"..

So again, keep the same energy you have for WWE that you do for AEW.


----------



## Chelsea

Overnight ratings: 2.19 million viewers / 0.5 in the 18-49 demo


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

A bit of a difference but spoilertv not is showing the following:
8-9: 2.10 million
9-10: 2.137 million

Which averages to 2.11 million (about 80k less than above report).

Either way, a good overnight number. An expected drop from last week, but should be much higher than last year’s number same week.


----------



## Not Lying

#BadNewsSanta said:


> A bit of a difference but spoilertv not is showing the following:
> 8-9: 2.10 million
> 9-10: 2.137 million
> 
> Which averages to 2.11 million (about 80k less than above report).
> 
> Either way, a good overnight number. An expected drop from last week, but should be much higher than last year’s number same week.



I wonder if @The Boy Wonder is keeping track of the hours that drew more or just of the episodes where Becky was in the lower hour 😉


----------



## The Boy Wonder

The Definition of Technician said:


> I wonder if @The Boy Wonder is keeping track of the hours that drew more or just of the episodes where Becky was in the lower hour 😉


An extra 37,000 tuned in to see Becky in Hour 2. Congrats.


----------



## Not Lying

The Boy Wonder said:


> An extra 37,000 tuned in to see Becky in Hour 2. Congrats.


Just keeping that same energy of when you pointed out a 12,000 difference between the hour that featured and didn’t feature Becky 😁

37K is 3 times that 😉


----------



## Dark Emperor

Anyone got the final numbers?


----------



## Chelsea

2.243 million viewers / 0.58 in the 18-49 demo


----------



## Dark Emperor

Emmanuelle said:


> 2.243 million viewers / 0.58 in the 18-49 demo


That’s not bad at all. Only 140k drop from that high rating last week.

Smackdown had 570k more viewers than Raw & 1.1m more than AEW.

By far the A wrestling show on TV. Fox must be dreading the draft.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Dark Emperor said:


> That’s not bad at all. Only 140k drop from that high rating last week.
> 
> Smackdown had 570k more viewers than Raw & 1.1m more than AEW.
> 
> By far the A wrestling show on TV. Fox must be dreading the draft.


I am shitting myself for the draft. I got this horrible feeling they're gonna butcher Smackdown to save RAW, or come up with some shitty concoction to make it so people can be on both brands or something.


----------



## Not Lying

Seth Grimes said:


> I am shitting myself for the draft. I got this horrible feeling they're gonna butcher Smackdown to save RAW, or come up with some shitty concoction to make it so people can be on both brands or something.


The draft will be in favor of Smackdown just like last year. 
Roman, Becky, Lesnar will remain on SD. Ever since they moved to Fox it became the A show.
If they were mad about WWE not pursuing Punk they’ll be mad over losing stars. 

Last year they depleted RAW in favor of SD during the draft. 
They took the Rollins/Rey story and had the payoff on SD.

They could have had Roman not bury the top 2 guys on RAW if they wanted to make the show feel bigger with the new WWE champion.

In any case with SurvivorSeries coming up, we’ll be seeing both rosters everywhere I think.


Wild prediction: wouldn’t be surprised to see Fox snatch RAW up when it’s done from USA


----------



## Chelsea

Overnight numbers: 2.09 million viewers / 0.5 rating in the 18-49 demo


----------



## wwetna1

The Definition of Technician said:


> The draft will be in favor of Smackdown just like last year.
> Roman, Becky, Lesnar will remain on SD. Ever since they moved to Fox it became the A show.
> If they were mad about WWE not pursuing Punk they’ll be mad over losing stars.
> 
> Last year they depleted RAW in favor of SD during the draft.
> They took the Rollins/Rey story and had the payoff on SD.
> 
> They could have had Roman not bury the top 2 guys on RAW if they wanted to make the show feel bigger with the new WWE champion.
> 
> In any case with SurvivorSeries coming up, we’ll be seeing both rosters everywhere I think.
> 
> 
> Wild prediction: wouldn’t be surprised to see Fox snatch RAW up when it’s done from USA


What im questioning is and isn’t wwe related … Is NBCU going to step up and offer the NBA a tv deal since the rights all come up in a few years too? I mean them and Fox stealing the nba could be huge for them like TNT stole the NHL. FS1 whole outlook changes as do Saturday nights if Fox pays the price to steal them from ESPN or tnt.


----------



## Fearless Viper

"Dateline NBC topped the night with 3.05 million viewers."

Smackdown does 2.0: Wrestling community " omg terrible, you know fox has to be mad...drop ratings drop"

THE TOP SHOW WAS ONLY 3.0 MILLION..LET THAT SINK IN. How much higher do you expect a sport /show to be that hasn't been in the mainstream zeitgeist since 2001.


----------



## Chelsea

Final numbers: 2.135 million viewers / 0.55 rating in the 18-49 demo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

2.12M viewers and .55 demo for the draft show in the overnights.


Hour 1: 2.167M .6

Hour 2: 2.073M .5

Very happy the Edge/Rollins segment was in that first hour. 









TV Ratings for Friday 1st October 2021 - Network Prelims, Finals and Cable Numbers Posted


TV Ratings for Friday 1st October 2021 - Network Prelims, Finals and Cable Numbers Posted




www.spoilertv.com


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

SmackDown just remains consistent, no huge bumps or drops, just remains around the same area.


----------



## justin waynes

I was expecting much better since Brock was there.


----------



## Wizak10

final number: 2.252,000
0.62 in 18-49


----------



## Fearless Viper

That's quite a bump both in demos and viewership.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Still the best and most viewed show in all of Wrestling. 

Hope the loss of Seth to Raw doesn't damage the ratings too much.


----------



## dcruz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445430692331012100


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dark Emperor said:


> Still the best and most viewed show in all of Wrestling.
> 
> Hope the loss of Seth to Raw doesn't damage the ratings too much.


*It won't. We have Sasha. Let me know when you're done making baseless posts about her not drawing.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445488601916067850*


----------



## Prosper

That's an incredible rating all things considered.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Fox kept its real face of the company. Next time there's an uneducated post about Sasha not drawing, I will refer you to page 142.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445337926364135428


----------



## Dark Emperor

Haha selectively picking numbers that favour Sasha.

But Smackdown had a massive bump post Summerslam when Becky returned and Sasha was off TV. Then another bump for MSG Smackdown where Sasha wasn't featured.

This current viewership rating is pretty much what they have done in last two weeks so i'm not sure how Sasha is this massive draw. She has her fanbase but numbers increased whilst she was away.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I’m curious about where these numbers are coming from, and why aren’t the full quarter hours for the show posted (since apparently they’re accessible). 

I wouldn’t be shocked if Sasha/Bel Air’s quarter did well, but seems more like an ass-pull with no credibility tbh (though I haven’t dug through the Twitter account DMD posted, so no clue on their general credibility).

Plus, we’re getting demo information and a gain. No other context besides those within the show itself. If they gained that and sent the show flying to the moon in viewership, then that’s great. If Q7 was the lowest for the night and the bump for Sasha/Bel Air only brought them back up to around the average total viewership, then that’s still pretty good but nothing to tout.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dark Emperor said:


> Haha selectively picking numbers that favour Sasha.
> 
> But Smackdown had a massive bump post Summerslam when Becky returned and Sasha was off TV. Then another bump for MSG Smackdown where Sasha wasn't featured.
> 
> This current viewership rating is pretty much what they have done in last two weeks so i'm not sure how Sasha is this massive draw. She has her fanbase but numbers increased whilst she was away.


*You forgot the part where Brock returned and confronted Roman. We're over a month into that storyline and Sasha herself is responsible for those viewership increases. Her youtube numbers on the same day did better than every other women's segment COMBINED, and they came on last. That literally tells us that people are watching specifically for Sasha. Stop making terrible excuses for her star power and accept reality.

Update: Yeah guys, it was all Becky

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445806118295326739*


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *You forgot the part where Brock returned and confronted Roman. We're over a month into that storyline and Sasha herself is responsible for those viewership increases. Her youtube numbers on the same day did better than every other women's segment COMBINED, and they came on last. That literally tells us that people are watching specifically for Sasha. Stop making terrible excuses for her star power and accept reality.
> 
> Update: Yeah guys, it was all Becky
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445806118295326739*


It’s really strange how you can’t seem to go one week giving credit to a top favorite of yours regarding the ratings without attacking/bashing some other talent who you dislike.


----------



## Not Lying

The Legit DMD said:


> *You forgot the part where Brock returned and confronted Roman. We're over a month into that storyline and Sasha herself is responsible for those viewership increases. Her youtube numbers on the same day did better than every other women's segment COMBINED, and they came on last. That literally tells us that people are watching specifically for Sasha. Stop making terrible excuses for her star power and accept reality.
> 
> Update: Yeah guys, it was all Becky
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445806118295326739*


lol obviously attacks draw more than talking segments.

Becky’s return at SummerSlam has more views than Sasha’s 2 return videos this year at Extreme Rules and SD July 30th COMBINED. ( 2.2m vs 1m & 980K)

And that 2nd hour of SD fell by 100K with Sasha’s return and main eventing. Not the right time to brag.


----------



## sara sad

The Legit DMD said:


> *You forgot the part where Brock returned and confronted Roman. We're over a month into that storyline and Sasha herself is responsible for those viewership increases. Her youtube numbers on the same day did better than every other women's segment COMBINED, and they came on last. That literally tells us that people are watching specifically for Sasha. Stop making terrible excuses for her star power and accept reality.
> 
> Update: Yeah guys, it was all Becky
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445806118295326739*


The Draw


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> lol obviously attacks draw more than talking segments.
> 
> Becky’s return at SummerSlam has more views than Sasha’s 2 return videos this year at Extreme Rules and SD July 30th COMBINED. ( 2.2m vs 1m & 980K)
> 
> And that 2nd hour of SD fell by 100K with Sasha’s return and main eventing. Not the right time to brag.


*Lets put into perspective that you're comparing a 6 week old video to a not even 2 week old video and deflecting from the massive success of her current segmentS to point to one video from July. Now, let's talk about this week's videos, again, which did better than EVERY women's segment combined in the same time period. When you factor in views per day and acknowledge that she's already halfway to beating Becky's return to a big 4 ppv after a 17 month hiatus, your argument falls apart.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445816984331980806
*I am SO glad that Becky and Seth can no longer leech off the brand that Sasha Banks and Roman Reigns built. Now, Becky can either maintain the mediocre ratings for RAW and prove what I've known all along, or carry the catering crew to 2 mil+ consistently and show that she's the star that YOU think she is. I don't want any excuses when she falls flat.*


----------



## DammitChrist

Jeez, NOBODY in the company is a big TV draw. 

Why do you NEED your top favorites to be big draws? 

Will you become any less of a fan if they end up not being big draws?


----------



## Not Lying

The Legit DMD said:


> *Lets put into perspective that you're comparing a 6 week old video to a not even 2 week old video and deflecting from the massive success of her current segmentS to point to one video from July. Now, let's talk about this week's videos, again, which did better than EVERY women's segment combined in the same time period. When you factor in views per day and acknowledge that she's already halfway to beating Becky's return to a big 4 ppv after a 17 month hiatus, your argument falls apart.*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445816984331980806
> *I am SO glad that Becky and Seth can no longer leech off the brand that Sasha Banks and Roman Reigns built. Now, Becky can either maintain the mediocre ratings for RAW and prove what I've known all along, or carry the catering crew to 2 mil+ consistently and show that she's the star that YOU think she is. I don't want any excuses when she falls flat.*


Who is this twitter guy you keep posting stuff from? I looked around and he's the Sasha stan of all stans.
Seems he looks around the forum too?
He just tweeted this after I mentioned Sasha's return for the SummerSlam build-up lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446105193779646465
Like, wtf. 

I mentioned what happened Friday, the fact the 2nd hour which featured Sasha Banks' return match vs Bianca, a WM rematch, dropped 100K for the 2nd hour. 
If I want to cherry pick this latest SD number, this is the biggest Hour 1 to Hour 2 drop since *at least *SummerSlam. Not good for bragging rights.

Nobody's leaching off anything. Roman came to RAW as 1year+ WWE champion and had 2 matches on the same night, lost 200K viewers for the main event vs Big E and Lashley, and he didn't get RAW close to 2m.

Time will tell if Becky and Seth increase RAW's ratings or they stay the same. I do expect an improvement with them getting 2m on the RTWM, they are bigger stars and more entertaining than whoever was on the show pre-draft.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> Who is this twitter guy you keep posting stuff from? I looked around and he's the Sasha stan of all stans.
> Seems he looks around the forum too?
> He just tweeted this after I mentioned Sasha's return for the SummerSlam build-up lmao
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446105193779646465
> Like, wtf.
> 
> I mentioned what happened Friday, the fact the 2nd hour which featured Sasha Banks' return match vs Bianca, a WM rematch, dropped 100K for the 2nd hour.
> If I want to cherry pick this latest SD number, this is the biggest Hour 1 to Hour 2 drop since *at least *SummerSlam. Not good for bragging rights.
> 
> Nobody's leaching off anything. Roman came to RAW as 1year+ WWE champion and had 2 matches on the same night, lost 200K viewers for the main event vs Big E and Lashley, and he didn't get RAW close to 2m.
> 
> Time will tell if Becky and Seth increase RAW's ratings or they stay the same. I do expect an improvement with them getting 2m on the RTWM, they are bigger stars and more entertaining than whoever was on the show pre-draft.


*That same RAW got a significant boost in overall ratings and beat THE DEMO of AEW's best, most stacked Dynamite ever, simply by advertising his presence. There's levels to this shit. *


----------



## Not Lying

The Legit DMD said:


> *That same RAW got a significant boost in overall ratings and beat THE DEMO of AEW's best, most stacked Dynamite ever, simply by advertising his presence. There's levels to this shit. *


Yes, on one level, the only saving grace for Roman is that they beat AEW by 0.01 in the demo, after a WWE title win. In a stacked RAW too. Good.

The other level is that reality is that RAW number wasn't good, he lost 200K in the main event, and if this was his first appearance there, then it would have only downhill from there after. It wasn't even the highest rated episode of the month, a random RAW 2 weeks earlier, got more viewers and a 0.52.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> Yes, on one level, the only saving grace for Roman is that they beat AEW by 0.01 in the demo, after a WWE title win. In a stacked RAW too. Good.
> 
> The other level is that reality is that RAW number wasn't good, he lost 200K in the main event, and if this was his first appearance there, then it would have only downhill from there after. It wasn't even the highest rated episode of the month, a random RAW 2 weeks earlier, got more viewers and a 0.52.


*Outside of Big E's announced cash in, no one is increasing ratings in RAW's 3 hour main event, and I wouldn't even hold Becky to the unrealistic standard you and others set for her in this thread by saying she's a bigger star than Sasha. If she pops up at 9:00 and flops, then I'm saying something. That RAW also put half the effort that AEW did to win the demo. It wasn't stacked from top to bottom.*


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *Outside of Big E's amnounced cash in, no one is increasing ratings in RAW's 3 hour main event, and I wouldn't even hold Becky to the unrealistic standard you and others set for her in this thread by saying she's a bigger star than Sasha. If she pops up at 9:00 and flops, then I'm saying something.*


No, we don't need to hear more inaccurate assumptions from you.


----------



## Not Lying

The Legit DMD said:


> *Outside of Big E's amnounced cash in, no one is increasing ratings in RAW's 3 hour main event, and I wouldn't even hold Becky to the unrealistic standard you and others set for her in this thread by saying she's a bigger star than Sasha. If she pops up at 9:00 and flops, then I'm saying something. That RAW also put half the effort that AEW did to win the demo. It wasn't stacked from top to bottom.*


I don't see her bumping ratings in hour 3 unless in big matches (like a 3-way title match involving Charlotte/Bianca), but if even in big matches it can't be done then I'd question something. If she loses that many viewers, go head and bury her.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> I don't see her bumping ratings in hour 3 unless in big matches (like a 3-way title match involving Charlotte/Bianca), but if even in big matches it can't be done then I'd question something. If she loses that many viewers, go head and bury her.


*DEAL! I appreciate you being reasonable here.*


----------



## Not Lying

The Legit DMD said:


> *DEAL! I appreciate you being reasonable here.*


Of course. To be clear: Becky and Eva Marie vs Nikki ASH and Doudrop is not a big match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Hour 1 - 2.094 (0.5)

Hour 2 - 1.974 (0.5)

Final expected number to be between 2.1-2.2 million which is well over a million more than what AEW did this week.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Showstopper said:


> Hour 1 - 2.094 (0.5)
> 
> Hour 2 - 1.974 (0.5)
> 
> Final expected number to be between 2.1-2.2 million which is well over a million more than what AEW did this week.


*Rampage is gonna beat an FS1 Smackdown though:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446920723440807938*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446976083060932610


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446976083060932610


They have questionable taste then for an overrated talent.


----------



## Dolorian

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446976083060932610


----------



## Seth Grimes

DammitChrist said:


> They have questionable taste then for an overrated talent.


Best wrestler, in the best storyline in the world right now, time to get over it


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> They have questionable taste then for an overrated talent.


You could say the same about Kenny Omega to be fair.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> You could say the same about Kenny Omega to be fair.


Wait, what? 

Dude, Kenny Omega is arguably the wrestling MVP of the year so far. 

The hype for that guy is warranted. He’s that damn good, and his wrestling match with Bryan Danielson a couple of weeks ago is just an example of his greatness.

I’d honestly say that Shingo Takagi is another worthy name who can reasonably hold the claim of being the wrestling MVP of 2021. His output has been insane over the last 9 months.


----------



## Seth Grimes

DammitChrist said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> Dude, Kenny Omega is arguably the wrestling MVP of the year so far.
> 
> The hype for that guy is warranted. He’s that damn good, and his wrestling match with Bryan Danielson a couple of weeks ago is just an example of his greatness.
> 
> I’d honestly say that Shingo Takagi is another worthy name who can reasonably hold the claim of being the wrestling MVP of 2021. His output has been insane over the last 9 months.


Dude can go in the ring but that's it. Wrestling is about more than just how many finishers you can spam in a match.


----------



## DammitChrist

Seth Grimes said:


> Dude can go in the ring but that's it. Wrestling is about more than just how many finishers you can spam in a match.


I mean, Kenny Omega is part of what’s arguably the hottest storyline going on within the wrestling industry versus Adam Page, and the payoff next month will likely be worth the 2 years of investment. 

Plus, I think Omega is pretty good on the mic too. He’s kinda underrated in that department.


----------



## Seth Grimes

DammitChrist said:


> I mean, Kenny Omega is part of what’s arguably the hottest storyline going on within the wrestling industry versus Adam Page, and the payoff next month will likely be worth the 2 years of investment.
> 
> Plus, I think Omega is pretty good on the mic too. He’s kinda underrated in that department.


The hottest storyline? You mean that one that brought in Christian, and had him working with Impact, opening the door that led to absolutely nothing. The payoff that leads to Page beating him, who should never be touching a main event. Compared to Reigns bringing back Cena, facing off vs Edge, Lesnar, and hopefully ending with him vs The Rock at WM leading to what will be maybe one of the biggest matches in wrestling history. Omega's run as title holder has been average at best, I don't care if he had a nice little Meltzer golden star match, the storyline itself with him as champion has been mediocre. The biggest part of it was the forbidden door being opened, which was disappointing in the end. You saying it's one of the hottest storylines within the industry is proof of how overrated he is, when in reality most of the shit he's done until now is forgettable. Omega until now has been rated highly because he's always been a big fish in a small pond. Now that guys who are as good, or just plain better than him are arriving like Punk and Bryan, he's gonna be exposed and shown up by them. But again, not sure if they're gonna book Punk as the main guy, but they certainly should. Imo even Cody should have been made the main guy over Omega.

I'd say he's overrated in that department. None of his promos are that memorable. He's not bad, but he's certainty not great.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Edge/Rollins has been the best storyline, IMO. I think alot of people feel that way, too.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Showstopper said:


> Edge/Rollins has been the best storyline, IMO. I think alot of people feel that way, too.


I wouldn't say better than Bloodline, though, it's easier to because far more wrestlers involved, title involved, and length. For what time they were given, and it being only them without a title too, yeah a great storyline, but maybe I'd have it second after the Bloodline.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Showstopper said:


> Edge/Rollins has been the best storyline, IMO. I think alot of people feel that way, too.


I'm inclined to agree for the year, although will wait to say for sure until Page/Omega storyline ends. Definitely the best in WWE though, no real competition.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Seth Grimes said:


> I wouldn't say better than Bloodline, though, it's easier to because far more wrestlers involved, title involved, and length. For what time they were given, and it being only them without a title too, yeah a great storyline, but maybe I'd have it second after the Bloodline.


I meant feud. I know I said storyline in that post, but I guess I mean feud.


----------



## DammitChrist

Yea, Edge vs Seth Rollins is definitely WWE’s best feud of the year so far. 

Cameron Grimes (with Ted DiBiase) vs LA Knight is my personal #2 favorite WWE feud of the year.


----------



## justin waynes

DammitChrist said:


> Yea, Edge vs Seth Rollins is definitely WWE’s best feud of the year so far.
> 
> Cameron Grimes (with Ted DiBiase) vs LA Knight is my personal #2 favorite WWE feud of the year.


Anyone that disagrees with you is a hypocrite. Edge vs Rollins is the best feud and they had one of if not the best match on the main toster


----------



## Soul Rex

DammitChrist said:


> They have questionable taste then for an overrated talent.


How long till you finally #acknowledge.


----------



## Not Lying

Showstopper said:


> Edge/Rollins has been the best storyline, IMO. I think alot of people feel that way, too.


True. Feud of the year by far.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Seth Grimes said:


> I wouldn't say better than Bloodline, though, it's easier to because far more wrestlers involved, title involved, and length. For what time they were given, and it being only them without a title too, yeah a great storyline, but maybe I'd have it second after the Bloodline.


What Edge and Rollins have though is really well done and defined babyface/heel roles, and both guys are tremendous at their respective roles too. You also don't exactly know how the feud will play out either, it hasn't exactly been predictable. 

Bloodline has been tremendous for sure, Roman is so comfortable in his role, Usos make great lackeys, and Heyman conflicted in his role has been good while everybody loves babyface Lesnar. Problem is that before him, there was no opponent Roman had that really felt believable in any sort of way, and his feuds now are starting to become one sided due to it being relatively obvious that they are going to keep the title on him for a long time. I wish they would at least tease somebody who could beat him, or give him a clear weakness in storyline somebody could exploit. Because right now, he almost is starting to feel like a Gary Stu type character that almost has 0 flaws.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Dr. Middy said:


> What Edge and Rollins have though is really well done and defined babyface/heel roles, and both guys are tremendous at their respective roles too. You also don't exactly know how the feud will play out either, it hasn't exactly been predictable.
> 
> Bloodline has been tremendous for sure, Roman is so comfortable in his role, Usos make great lackeys, and Heyman conflicted in his role has been good while everybody loves babyface Lesnar. Problem is that before him, there was no opponent Roman had that really felt believable in any sort of way, and his feuds now are starting to become one sided due to it being relatively obvious that they are going to keep the title on him for a long time. I wish they would at least tease somebody who could beat him, or give him a clear weakness in storyline somebody could exploit. Because right now, he almost is starting to feel like a Gary Stu type character that almost has 0 flaws.


Yeah their feud has been great, but it's kinda impossible to say it's better than the Bloodline storyline because of its length and characters. If Edge and Rollins had factions involved, the title, and ran it for as long as this storyline then yeah it might be better. In the end, I ask myself which storyline I could live without, and that is Edge/Rollins. Without the Bloodline I'm not sure I'd be watching wrestling right now, as it's carried Smackdown for almost a year with little else worth tuning in for. Obviously Edge was also a big part of the Bloodline story as well which was one of the highlights of this run. 

I agree, I kinda wish Reigns dropped the title at mania to either Bryan or Edge, and then won it back from them. Now it kinda feels like okay, if he isn't losing to them then who in the hell can beat him? Obviously it's good that we've got such a great character/story it's almost impossible to see him lose it due to no one being at his level, but also kinda bad because we really need a big, BIG, face to appear now, otherwise Reigns will be holding this title for an insane amount of time. I'm not a big fan of long title reigns, but to compare to CM Punk's, at the beginning of it, I would have probs said I won't enjoy a 434 day title reign from him, but during it I actually loved it and enjoyed how long he went. So I guess it's upto the writers, and Roman, to keep this train going, and maybe in the end we will overall have enjoyed his long run as a dominant champion. Even if we get The Rock at mania, which if we don't, I'm gonna be disappointed. Can even he beat Roman? Cause he either won't be staying past mania, or will just do 2 PPV matches with the odd appearance. But then who can The Rock drop the title to? Would it just go back to Reigns again? My only worry here is that we've got, let's say, Triple H at the top, but there is no SCSA, Rock, Jericho, Mankind, Batista, Prime Orton, Prime Goldberg, HBK, etc etc etc. So without all these names wouldn't HHH have been in the same situation of holding the title for huge periods, because no one is on his level.

For the record, I do think Rollins is on his level, but both heels. Orton imo is still up there and someone I kinda wish moved to Smackdown for him vs Reigns, but he's busy doing stuff with Riddle on RAW. Edge is at his level but already lost 2x. Outside of that no one should legitimately have a chance of beating him.


----------



## DammitChrist

Seth Grimes said:


> Yeah their feud has been great, but it's kinda impossible to say it's better than the Bloodline storyline because of its length and characters. If Edge and Rollins had factions involved, the title, and ran it for as long as this storyline then yeah it might be better. In the end, I ask myself which storyline I could live without, and that is Edge/Rollins. Without the Bloodline I'm not sure I'd be watching wrestling right now, as it's carried Smackdown for almost a year with little else worth tuning in for. Obviously Edge was also a big part of the Bloodline story as well which was one of the highlights of this run.
> 
> *I agree, I kinda wish Reigns dropped the title at mania to either Bryan or Edge, and then won it back from them.* Now it kinda feels like okay, if he isn't losing to them then who in the hell can beat him? Obviously it's good that we've got such a great character/story it's almost impossible to see him lose it due to no one being at his level, but also kinda bad because we really need a big, BIG, face to appear now, otherwise Reigns will be holding this title for an insane amount of time. I'm not a big fan of long title reigns, but to compare to CM Punk's, at the beginning of it, I would have probs said I won't enjoy a 434 day title reign from him, but during it I actually loved it and enjoyed how long he went. So I guess it's upto the writers, and Roman, to keep this train going, and maybe in the end we will overall have enjoyed his long run as a dominant champion. Even if we get The Rock at mania, which if we don't, I'm gonna be disappointed. Can even he beat Roman? Cause he either won't be staying past mania, or will just do 2 PPV matches with the odd appearance. But then who can The Rock drop the title to? Would it just go back to Reigns again? My only worry here is that we've got, let's say, Triple H at the top, but there is no SCSA, Rock, Jericho, Mankind, Batista, Prime Orton, Prime Goldberg, HBK, etc etc etc. So without all these names wouldn't HHH have been in the same situation of holding the title for huge periods, because no one is on his level.
> 
> For the record, I do think Rollins is on his level, but both heels. Orton imo is still up there and someone I kinda wish moved to Smackdown for him vs Reigns, but he's busy doing stuff with Riddle on RAW. Edge is at his level but already lost 2x. Outside of that no one should legitimately have a chance of beating him.


Believe it or not, I suggested that cool idea you had here too.

I think he could've lost the Universal title back in April to either man (or even in May to Cesaro), and then win back the world championhship around Money in the Bank time once he fully recruited Jimmy Uso as part of the family again.

You would've made more than 1 guy look good in this scenario where he takes a 2-3 month break from the world title scene.


----------



## Mongstyle

DammitChrist said:


> Believe it or not, I suggested that cool idea you had here too.
> 
> I think he could've lost the Universal title back in April to either man (or even in May to Cesaro), and then win back the world championhship around Money in the Bank time once he fully recruited Jimmy Uso as part of the family again.
> 
> You would've made more than 1 guy look good in this scenario where he takes a 2-3 month break from the world title scene.


Good thing they didn't do this because your scenario was dumb.

Bryan left the company a month later, and Edge is a part-timer on his return run. He doesn't need to look "good" when he's a made man, and certainly not at the expense of the top guy currently.

You guys come out with some shit ideas and then act like you're putting forward something smart. About the only person Reigns has faced that would've been worthy of potentially beating him is Balor, and that's only because despite the dude being 40 years old, they really haven't utilized him well (he was basically shit during 2017-2019 or whatever) so they can build him up to be a main event guy who can be a fresh face for the next 3 or so years on Raw if he gets elevated, but that went out of the window when they ran that feud so early instead of at something like Mania.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Mongstyle said:


> Good thing they didn't do this because your scenario was dumb.
> 
> Bryan left the company a month later, and Edge is a part-timer on his return run. He doesn't need to look "good" when he's a made man, and certainly not at the expense of the top guy currently.
> 
> You guys come out with some shit ideas and then act like you're putting forward something smart. About the only person Reigns has faced that would've been worthy of potentially beating him is Balor, and that's only because despite the dude being 40 years old, they really haven't utilized him well (he was basically shit during 2017-2019 or whatever) so they can build him up to be a main event guy who can be a fresh face for the next 3 or so years on Raw if he gets elevated, but that went out of the window when they ran that feud so early instead of at something like Mania.


Eh, he's more full time than some people we've seen given the title, aka Goldberg. It's not just about making Edge look good, I think it would have made a more interesting Bloodline storyline too, because then we would know he's actually beatable, whereas atm I can't see him ever dropping the title, and we kinda know he's gonna win every feud.


----------



## Mongstyle

Final number for Smackdown was 2.147 million. It's a good number, but we are in October which is usually the beginning of a downtrend until January.

I'd expect Smackdown to start creeping closer to the 1.9-2 million mark, and be around there until January hits. Obviously ignoring the FS1 shows here. I imagine this week's Smackdown would manage 2.2 million or slightly above thanks to Brock had it been on the normal Fox channel rather than FS1. If there isn't a drop off and they somehow manage to stick around 2.1 million, that's a really good sign for them.

But frankly speaking, Smackdown ratings are boring for the coming 3 months outside of something surprising. It will be interesting to see what happens in January and if there is any indication of an uptrend for them heading into Wrestlemania season above the 2.2 million mark. (Not factoring in Rock here obviously because if he returns, then that shit will easily be hit. I mean under normal circumstances with no Rock.)


----------



## omaroo

All I will say is WWEs best show hands down is smackdown. Good feuds and storylines are happening on this show.

Raw is fucking utter garbage and should be cancelled and well NXT should no longer exist.


----------



## Fearless Viper

Smackdown on FS1 drew 793,000 viewers while Rampage on TNT drew 549,000 viewers.



https://nodq.com/news/preliminary-viewership-numbers-for-wwe-smackdown-and-aew-rampage-from-october-15th-2021/


----------



## RainmakerV2




----------



## the_hound

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449438136568885251this is brilliant


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450168869348335620

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace

lmfao so Becky-Sasha lost H2H to Punk-Sydal 😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Ace

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450168869348335620
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The numbers are out, AEW won the demos H2H.

Massive embarrassment on WWE, to choose to go H2H, stack the deck only to eat a big fat L to AEW's secondary show which was with Punk against a mid tier star.


----------



## Chelsea

Everyone is fighting over ratings in the AEW section, so let's just throw some dirt on this section's coffin. RIP.


----------



## DammitChrist

Ace said:


> lmfao so Becky-Sasha lost H2H to Punk-Sydal 😂😂😂😂😂


Dude, I LOVE Becky Lynch and I enjoy Sasha Banks too; but the context behind all of this is still funny


----------



## the_hound

Now according to twitter, reddit and people on here, wwe isn't a wrestling company...........seems to only be a wrestling company when it suits the dub marks...........


----------



## ThirdMan

For those who only partake of the WWE boards and just want straight SD numbers, SmackDown on FS1 (nationally) and My Network TV (in New York and Chicago) drew *955K total viewers, and 331K in the 18-49 demo*.

It will be back on FOX next week, and on FS1 the following week (when The World Series will be airing on FOX).


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

And like expected, Dubbalos have come over to troll


----------



## Not Lying

Most viewed Q was for Sonya/Shayna/Naomi, lol.
Becky and Sasha gained viewers in Q8 for the promo package and entrances
At 10 pm they topped the 9pm timeslot despite facing competition and had the 3rd most viewed Quarter
Roman and Lesnar didn't increase rating after despite promoted the entire night


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Emmanuelle said:


> Everyone is fighting over ratings in the AEW section, so let's just throw some dirt on this section's coffin. RIP.


AEW wins again - even in the threads 



PhenomenalOne11 said:


> And like expected, Dubbalos have come over to troll


when in rome


----------



## Zappers

Because nobody watches FS1 or even knows where it is. AEW claiming victory. LOL

Meanwhile the uptick in YT views went through the roof across the board for WWE for SD that week. 4 million plus to see Lesnar and Roman alone. I wonder why?


----------



## Zappers

Regardless. The whole entire thing is hilarious.

AEW going gaga over Ruby, yet when she was on the biggest WWE company in the world. NOBODY cared or talked about her. Shows up on the indies, she's a star. Just goes to show you how stacked the WWE is. Their midcard and lower level wrestlers are so good, they can headline other promotions and give them ratings.

People think it's just hip now to "not like" WWE. Bottom line. AEW main audience is young/college guys. They have no range whatsover in other demos. Watch any AEW program it's a sausage fest. Why, are people shocked they do well with the male demo? Sure it's not ECW level, but the crowds have like no kids.

Go watch WWE. Tons of kids, women, young, old. and everything in between. Been like that for 40 years, shockingly even during(but less) the Attitude Era. AEW is like the new fad going on, very MMA....guys only. Even TNA has/had WWE range demo.


----------



## DaSlacker

After having seen recent pics of the crowd at Raw, I can safely say it's nearly just as much of a sausage fest as AEW. Let's not act like it's full of kids like in the early 90's or soccer moms with kids in the Cena era. It's predominantly bearded males in their 20's-40's. Though it has got a bigger ratio of females to males than AEW. The only real exception is for PPVs, if a big name is back.


----------



## Zappers

DaSlacker said:


> After having seen recent pics of the crowd at Raw, I can safely say it's nearly just as much of a sausage fest as AEW. Let's not act like it's full of kids like in the early 90's or soccer moms with kids in the Cena era. It's predominantly bearded males in their 20's-40's. Though it has got a bigger ratio of females to males than AEW. The only real exception is for PPVs, if a big name is back.


Watch the broadcast RAW/SD week in and week out. Plenty of children in the audience.(don't just look in the front row) Besides, I never claimed it's a 50/50 split kids to adults or anything even close to that. Way more children than AEW, more woman, more diverse crowd. It just is. Even NXT is more well rounded.


----------



## Fearless Viper

Friday’s episode of SmackDown (feature the new post-WWE Draft roster) drew an average of 2.101 million viewers in the overnight ratings, according to Spoiler TV. The first hour drew 2.152 million viewers and hour two dropped to 2.050 million viewers.

SmackDown also drew an average of 0.50 rating in the 18-49 demographic, which was number one for the night.









SmackDown Overnight Ratings Featuring Post-WWE Draft Roster


Friday's episode of SmackDown (feature the new post-WWE Draft roster) drew an average of 2.101 million viewers in the overnight ratings, according to Spoiler TV.…




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## Dark Emperor

I guess AEW Rampage isn't 'winning' this week.


----------



## Fearless Viper

Saturday’s encore episode of _SmackDown_ drew an average of 578,000 viewers in the overnight ratings, according to Spoiler TV. The first hour drew 656,000 viewers and hour two dropped to 499,000 viewers.

The episode began at 8 pm ET and went head-to-head with AEW _Dynamite_. The timeslot was open due to it originally being scheduled for Game 7 between the Astros and Red Sox. That series ended in six games, so FOX moved WWE in to fill the gap.

_SmackDown_ also drew an average of 0.15 rating in the 18-49 demographic. College Football on NBC and ABC led the night.









WWE SmackDown Encore Overnight Ratings


Saturday's encore episode of SmackDown drew an average of 578,000 viewers in the overnight ratings, according to Spoiler TV. The first hour drew 656,000 viewers…




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## .christopher.

Barely 2m for a post draft episode? Ouch. Reigns will carry them to regular sub 2m viewers by this time next year.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

.christopher. said:


> Barely 2m for a post draft episode? Ouch. Reigns will carry them to regular sub 2m viewers by this time next year.


They've been doing the same numbers since crowds came back outside of the move to FS1. I doubt they're going to change at all. SmackDown seems fairly stagnant with their viewers.

Also Jesus Christ a SD recap might have just beaten Rampage 😂😂😂


----------



## Zappers

.christopher. said:


> Barely 2m for a post draft episode? Ouch. Reigns will carry them to regular sub 2m viewers by this time next year.


A guy that is a bigger star worldwide than any AEW star. This isn't the 90's. He's doing pretty much the best what he(and the rest of the roster) can do during these tough times. You can't force people to watch on a Friday night. These are decent numbers given the situation. But better would be nice obviously.

Remember, it's taking NUMEROUS ex WWE superstars to keep AEW afloat. Without them, they would be struggling imo.


----------



## Dark Emperor

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> They've been doing the same numbers since crowds came back outside of the move to FS1. I doubt they're going to change at all. SmackDown seems fairly stagnant with their viewers.
> 
> Also Jesus Christ a SD recap might have just beaten Rampage 😂😂😂


AEW section is gonna throw a party when Dynamite marginally beat Smackdown recap in viewership and demo haha.

I'm still surprised people really think WWE demanded that Fox put Smackdown in same timeslot as Dynamite. As if they have that power over such a big network.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

The SmackDown recap beat Dynamite 😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> The SmackDown recap beat Dynamite 😂😂😂😂😂😂


Imagine rooting for the big, corrupted monopoly over a more entertaining, wrestling alternative 😂 😂 

Yikes at the questionable sense of humor btw.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> Imagine rooting for the big, corrupted monopoly over a more entertaining, wrestling alternative 😂 😂
> 
> Yikes at the questionable sense of humor btw.


Again it's all subjective my guy, I haven't got a horse in this race, just think it's funny that a live show couldn't beat a recap, that's pretty funny.

Oh you poor soul to not think the Khans are corrupt as hell too, bless your heart. 😂😂😂


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Again it's all subjective my guy, I haven't got a horse in this race, just think it's funny that a live show couldn't beat a recap, that's pretty funny.
> 
> Oh you poor soul to not think the Khans are corrupt as hell too, bless your heart. 😂😂😂


Nah, what's actually hilarious is how WWE has lost so many of its audience over the past decade that there's actually a small(er) gap between their viewership to the viewership of another company that is barely 2 years old.

You'd think WWE would have 3+ million viewers with how long it's been around, and how they've been on top with multiple peak periods with more established stars too.

Anyway, I'm aware that Vince is the billionaire doesn't really care about the audience wants. That includes you too.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, what's actually hilarious is how WWE has lost so many of its audience over the past decade that there's actually a small(er) gap between their viewership to the viewership of another company that is barely 2 years old.
> 
> You'd think WWE would have 3+ million viewers with how long it's been around, and how they've been on top with multiple peak periods with more established stars too.
> 
> Anyway, I'm aware that Vince is the billionaire doesn't really care about the audience wants. That includes you too.


This feels like you're trying to get me to defend WWE but I'm not going to, because for the most part WWE sucks, hence why their viewership sucks. SmackDown is doing pretty well though.

And that's great, anyone knows Vince doesn't care about the audience, at least most of the guys he pushes are guys I like though. So I'm still getting what I want at the end of the day.


----------



## ThirdMan

DC, AEW is very, very corporate as well, and is run by billionaires. They're not nearly the underdog they make themselves out to be.

You brag and make jokes when AEW "wins" a rating, so be prepared to suck it up when they lose.

Far too many people's self-esteem seems rooted in how well corporate companies perform via nebulous numbers. Just enjoy what you enjoy, and let the bean-counters worry about the rest.


----------



## Mongstyle

Final number for Smackdown was 2.25 million basically. Actually a good number which I'm guessing is thanks to a PPV bump as it's rare for Smackdown to be after the PPV. And I'm sure Lesnar helped.

I'd expect them to fall towards 2 million starting next week, until we get to January. If they don't, it'd be impressive, but November and December are historically bad months, and I think it's pretty obvious we've entered filler territory now. There's nothing interesting now until we get to Rumble season, and the absence of TLC is going to hurt them.



DammitChrist said:


> Nah, what's actually hilarious is how WWE has lost so many of its audience over the past decade that there's actually a small(er) gap between their viewership to the viewership of another company that is barely 2 years old.
> 
> You'd think WWE would have 3+ million viewers with how long it's been around, and how they've been on top with multiple peak periods with more established stars too.
> 
> Anyway, I'm aware that Vince is the billionaire doesn't really care about the audience wants. That includes you too.


Smackdown total viewership is always over 4 million and has passed 5 million at times on Fox. Nielson isn't the only thing that counts towards total viewers, and all networks today don't solely rely on that to determine total viewers either. This is something that has been the case for a good 3-4 years now thanks to how social media and YouTube have changed things. The WWE audience isn't massively different today than it was a decade ago. There's certainly been a decline but Smackdown in particular is doing better today than it has ever done outside of the Attitude Era. I don't know why your midget mind is always coming out with these bad takes.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> The SmackDown recap beat Dynamite 😂😂😂😂😂😂


*Roman Reigns tossed the little boys out the club AGAIN! Acknowledge Him.









 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452988114142650368*


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *Roman Reigns tossed the little boys out the club AGAIN! Acknowledge Him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452988114142650368*


You're just going to pretend that he didn't just lose to Ruby Soho vs Bunny last week? 😂


----------



## RapShepard

DammitChrist said:


> You're just going to pretend that he didn't just lose to Ruby Soho vs Bunny last week? [emoji23]


3 versus 4


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> 3 versus 4


*How to math?







*


----------



## Zappers

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, what's actually hilarious is how WWE has lost so many of its audience over the past decade that there's actually a small(er) gap between their viewership to the viewership of another company that is barely 2 years old.
> 
> You'd think WWE would have 3+ million viewers with how long it's been around, and how they've been on top with multiple peak periods with more established stars too.
> 
> Anyway, I'm aware that Vince is the billionaire doesn't really care about the audience wants. That includes you too.


To be fair. Imo, most of AEW audience is... the WWE audience. Not the lost ones, they watch both. You and I are two of them. We watch both.

But I prefer WWE, but I watch both, NXT too. Some things AEW does good, a lot they do wrong. Lot of smoke and mirrors. I'm smart enough to see it.


----------



## ThirdMan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455261976716877824


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455274690952433671

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwetna1

So the Usos are The Ones !!! … And All Hail King Woods and Sir Kofi !!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*So the first segment was heavily focused around Sasha, and they go up by 120k while against the world series for their second best FS1 number, ever. No coincidence there. It's clear who the top draw for this show has always been.







*


----------



## Kentucky34

The Legit DMD said:


> *So the first segment was heavily focused around Sasha, and they go up by 120k while against the world series for their second best FS1 number, ever. No coincidence there. It's clear who the top draw for this show has always been.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Seth and Becky are bigger draws.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Kentucky34 said:


> Seth and Becky are bigger draws.


*Except they aren't.*


----------



## Kentucky34

The Legit DMD said:


> *Except they aren't.*


Seth is a top 20 draw all time.

Becky is the best female draw.

Sasha is probably not even in the top 100 draws all time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Kentucky34 said:


> Seth is a top 20 draw all time.
> 
> Becky is the best female draw.
> 
> Sasha is probably not even in the top 100 draws all time.


*Yet Sasha did more viewers without them on the show than with them on the show two weeks ago on a 3rd rate channel against the World Series. That literally proves she's a bigger draw than them.*


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *Yet Sasha did more viewers without them on the show than with them on the show two weeks ago on a 3rd rate channel against the World Series. That literally proves she's a bigger draw than them.*


Oh, I see you're still obsessed with shouting the loudest in denial about your top favorites being "big TV draws."


----------



## Kentucky34

The Legit DMD said:


> *Yet Sasha did more viewers without them on the show than with them on the show two weeks ago on a 3rd rate channel against the World Series. That literally proves she's a bigger draw than them.*


No it doesn't.


----------



## Zappers

Kentucky34 said:


> Seth is a top 20 draw all time.
> 
> Becky is the best female draw.
> 
> Sasha is probably not even in the top 100 draws all time.


Becky Shoehorn is NOT the best female draw. If she was, the ratings would have been better during any of her title runs. Which they haven't.


----------



## DammitChrist

Zappers said:


> Becky Shoehorn is NOT the best female draw. If she was, the ratings would have been better during any of her title runs. Which they haven't.


Dude, NOBODY in WWE is a big TV draw.

I don't see how it's reasonable to use this as a way to vent out your resentment toward the woman when this applies to everyone else too.

Her name is *Becky Lynch *btw. Let's not resort to being like some of those folks in that specific section.


----------



## Zappers

DammitChrist said:


> Dude, NOBODY in WWE is a big TV draw.
> 
> I don't see how it's reasonable to use this as a way to vent out your resentment toward the woman when this applies to everyone else too.
> 
> Her name is *Becky Lynch *btw. Let's not resort to being like some of those folks in that specific section.


I know. No one person can soar or tank the ratings. But you do realize she's part of the entire package. A big part of the women's division. The title holder is the driving force, and the rest of the wrestler underneath them support him/her. If they are going to just tear through people with no ryhme or reason. And only highlight the FOUR. You have to take that into account for the rating. Women and men.

Sorry about the new name. But that's her offical name now. Even WWE .com has it listed. Ha. Of course it's not/doesn't, but neither was/is Big Time Becks or Becky Two Belts. So if we can say that(when she had ...two belts), we can say *Becky Shoehorn*. I'm using that name because it "fits". No pun intended. Besides, I'm not cursing, or name calling. It's a clean word that describes her role in the WWE to a T. They shoehorned her into the title scene for zero reason other than she's one of the FOUR. She set back everyone on the roster.

Using her own words. Back of the line. Start a feud with Liv Morgan or Carmella or Shotzi, or... you get the picture.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Zappers said:


> She set back everyone on the roster.


She even set Seth back during the spring of 2019. So much so that they had to hit the reset button and have him defeat Brock again.


----------



## DammitChrist

The Boy Wonder said:


> She even set Seth back during the spring of 2018. So much so that they had to hit the reset button and have him defeat Brock again.


No, they revisited that match for Summerslam *2019* because Seth Rollins won dirty in their previous match after he resorted to using a Low Blow at Wrestlemania 35, and because Vince was obsessed with overpushing the hell out of Brock Lesnar.

That had nothing to do with Becky Lynch.

Let's not make up false stories here.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

DammitChrist said:


> No, they revisited that match for Summerslam *2019* because Seth Rollins won dirty in their previous match after he resorted to using a Low Blow at Wrestlemania 35, and because Vince was obsessed with overpushing the hell out of Brock Lesnar.
> 
> That had nothing to do with Becky Lynch.
> 
> Let's not make up false stories here.


Nah, the on-screen relationship definitely hurt Seth Rollins. He went from being the "Beast Slayer" to being portrayed as “The Man’s Man” seemingly in the blink of an eye.


----------



## sara sad

The Boy Wonder said:


> She even set Seth back during the spring of 2019. So much so that they had to hit the reset button and have him defeat Brock again.


Mid time becks hurts everyone's momentum.

It's not something new.


----------



## DammitChrist

sara sad said:


> Mid time becks hurts everyone's momentum.
> 
> It's not something new.


Nah, Becky Lynch is the best woman that they have on Raw, and any female talent would be honored to work with a great talent like her.

Becky is truly THE big time too. She's the most over woman in the company too


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*L #1337 for the "Sasha isn't a draw" crew.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455718260117327876


----------



## Kentucky34

Zappers said:


> Becky Shoehorn is NOT the best female draw. If she was, the ratings would have been better during any of her title runs. Which they haven't.


Seth and Becky have increased RAW's viewership despite heavy competition and a weak champion.

Seth is the main draw but Becky is a good draw in her own right.


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *L #1337 for the "Sasha isn't a draw" crew.*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455718260117327876


Again, you're *still *doing this shtick?


----------



## Zappers

Kentucky34 said:


> Seth and Becky have increased RAW's viewership despite heavy competition and a weak champion.
> 
> Seth is the main draw but Becky is a good draw in her own right.


What I'm saying. Is that when Becky held the title(in any of her runs). The ratings have been ok. Not great. And when she lost the title, most times the the ratings went up. Understanding what I'm saying here? Sure many factors are at play, there's a ton of other wrestlers on the show. But like I stated. The men and women both have a main title. The leader/holder drives the division. She didn't bring in the numbers. Collaborative effort on multiple peoples part. But she didn't pull people in.

Sorry, she's just not that interesting imo. Here's her in a nutshell. HER THEME MUSIC. Take that away.... I would say, imho... probably one of the biggest man behind the curtain reveals. Easy top ten. Just doesn't live up to the song. Not even close. It's the song, the song fools people. What are supposed to do, here? Oh we get up, and clap, cheer, dance...oh.. now what? How does this help the ratings? She's just not believable imo. Charlotte, Sasha, Bayley... yeah I believe whats going on there. I list many others. but you get the picture. "The man" gimmick sunk the believable. Sorry, you're NOT Austin, you will never be The Rock. You are NOT a badass, you are NOT tough. Just stop it. Go back to being the Straight Fire chick. That was believable.


----------



## Kentucky34

Zappers said:


> What I'm saying. Is that when Becky held the title(in any of her runs). The ratings have been ok. Not great. And when she lost the title, most times the the ratings went up. Understanding what I'm saying here? Sure many factors are at play, there's a ton of other wrestlers on the show. But like I stated. The men and women both have a main title. The leader/holder drives the division. She didn't bring in the numbers. Collaborative effort on multiple peoples part. But she didn't pull people in.
> 
> Sorry, she's just not that interesting imo. Here's her in a nutshell. HER THEME MUSIC. Take that away.... I would say, imho... probably one of the biggest man behind the curtain reveals. Easy top ten. Just doesn't live up to the song. Not even close. It's the song, the song fools people. What are supposed to do, here? Oh we get up, and clap, cheer, dance...oh.. now what? How does this help the ratings? She's just not believable imo. Charlotte, Sasha, Bayley... yeah I believe whats going on there. I list many others. but you get the picture. "The man" gimmick sunk the believable. Sorry, you're NOT Austin, you will never be The Rock. You are NOT a badass, you are NOT tough. Just stop it. Go back to being the Straight Fire chick. That was believable.


I never said she was in Austin's league. She isn't.

Seth is however.


----------



## sara sad

DammitChrist said:


> Again, you're *still *doing this shtick?


He's not wrong.

Very impressive rating for Sasha, not unexpected of course but still nice to see.


----------



## Kentucky34

sara sad said:


> He's not wrong.
> 
> Very impressive rating for Sasha, not unexpected of course but still nice to see.


She is not a draw. 

Only a few performers on the current roster are. Smackdown has zero at the moment.


----------



## sara sad

Kentucky34 said:


> She is not a draw.
> 
> Only a few performers on the current roster are. Smackdown has zero at the moment.


Yes she is.

She's been one of the most consistent rating movers on SD for the past year.


----------



## Kentucky34

sara sad said:


> Yes she is.
> 
> She's been one of the most consistent rating movers on SD for the past year.


No, that has been Seth actually. 

Seth drew a massive rating with Cesaro.


----------



## sara sad

Kentucky34 said:


> No, that has been Seth actually.
> 
> Seth drew a massive rating with Cesaro.


Okay??

We are not talking about Seth here, Sasha is a draw as well you don't have to search long to find her track record for the past year has been great.


----------



## DammitChrist

sara sad said:


> Okay??
> 
> We are not talking about Seth here, Sasha is a draw as well you don't have to search long to find her track record for the past year has been great.


NOBODY in this company is a big TV draw. 

That includes ANY of my top favorites too. 

Seriously, can we just admit this in 2021 already? 

This ratings obsession over bragging rights is exactly how these petty fan wars start.


----------



## Zappers

DammitChrist said:


> NOBODY in this company is a big TV draw.
> 
> That includes ANY of my top favorites too.
> 
> Seriously, can we just admit this in 2021 already?
> 
> This ratings obsession over bragging rights is exactly how these petty fan wars start.


That's a fair assessment on the situation. But also fair is what they(all the wrestlers) do collectively and the stories they tell/do. Becky coming back out of nowhere and beating Bianca in seconds was absolutely terrible story telling. She the champ now, and everything revolving around her is not working. She's on the verge of plowing through Liv Morgan based off what we saw on RAW. Quite frankly Zelina is more interesting right now.


----------



## Fearless Viper

WWE SmackDown Overnight Ratings Jump Up From Last Week


Friday’s episode of WWE SmackDown drew an average of 1.978 million viewers in the overnight ratings. This is down from last week's show.




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Fearless Viper said:


> WWE SmackDown Overnight Ratings Jump Up From Last Week
> 
> 
> Friday’s episode of WWE SmackDown drew an average of 1.978 million viewers in the overnight ratings. This is down from last week's show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wrestlinginc.com


*Gonna wait til Monday for a final number, but yeah, this is what happens when there's no Sasha.*


----------



## sara sad

The Legit DMD said:


> *Gonna wait til Monday for a final number, but yeah, this is what happens when there's no Sasha.*


No Sasha = No ratings!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The big dog running fans out of his yard again.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> The big dog running fans out of his yard again.


*Just like he ran 300k fans away from Dynamite with a rerun.*


----------



## Kentucky34

No Seth. Less viewers. 

RAW is the only wrestling show showing growth right now. Seth is the reason.

Reigns isn't a TV draw.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

sara sad said:


> No Sasha = No ratings!


*Happy anniversary to the highest rated segment in the last two years! 🥳

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457045204683395073

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327222805608374272*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Legit DMD said:


> *Just like he ran 300k fans away from Dynamite with a rerun.*


He just runs fans off from the industry as a whole, doesn’t he? That’s a true anti-draw right there!


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *Just like he ran 300k fans away from Dynamite with a rerun.*


He lost to the Bunny regarding those younger viewers, ‘m8.’


----------



## justin waynes

Kentucky34 said:


> No Seth. Less viewers.
> 
> RAW is the only wrestling show showing growth right now. Seth is the reason.
> 
> Reigns isn't a TV draw.


We all know roman has never been a draw


----------



## Freelancer

You're moving the needle in the wrong direction Roman. Your cousin can't help you with that.


----------



## Kishido

Bad numbers... There was nothing interesting and I do not give a fuck about King Xavier.

And there is no one else in the roster built up to face Roman.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

it was a boring show.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Bad number but I assume that'll go up to 2 million with the final numbers.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I love the self awareness of WWE 😂

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457159662281842691*


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

The Legit DMD said:


> *I love the self awareness of WWE 😂
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457159662281842691*


Any show that has Ricochet on it is going to suck 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457816372579344386

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klitschko

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457816372579344386
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Roman alone keeping ratings at 2 million. Twice as much as AEW with a stacked roster that has Danielson, CM Punk, Moxley, Sting, Miro, Jericho, Tay's ass, Darby, MJF, Cody, Bucks, Hangman, Christian, and that geek Kenny Omega.


----------



## DammitChrist

Klitschko said:


> Roman alone keeping ratings at 2 million. Twice as much as AEW with a stacked roster that has Danielson, CM Punk, Moxley, Sting, Miro, Jericho, Tay's ass, Darby, MJF, Cody, Bucks, Hangman, Christian, and that geek Kenny Omega.


Nah, it’s obviously due to the royal greatness of Xavier Woods and Kofi Kingston.

Plus, we’re the geeks, and that other show with the stacked roster is way better than Smackdown (especially post-draft).


----------



## Klitschko

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, it’s obviously due to the royal greatness of Xavier Woods and Kofi Kingston.
> 
> Plus, we’re the geeks, and that other show with the stacked roster is way better than Smackdown (especially post-draft).


I dont know bro. Smackdown lost everyone and is left with only Roman. That 40 min long segment he had with Brock is just what I wanted. I actually had to switch hands at one point because it lasted so long. Hopefully they can get rid of a few more guys and we can get Roman for most of the show. Fuck yea.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Reigns keeps the ratings above two million yet again, acknowledge your Tribal Chief and bow down to him.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Reigns keeps the ratings above two million yet again, acknowledge your Tribal Chief *and bow down to him.*


We do that for Charlotte Flair, sir.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> We do that for Charlotte Flair, sir.


ACTUALLY, I only bow down to Rick Boogs thanks.


----------



## Kentucky34

When will people learn that only Seth moves the needle.


----------



## Mongstyle

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457816372579344386
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holding up better than I expected.

Smackdown should drop to 1.9-2 million in the coming weeks. December is usually a bad month and it's obvious we're in pure filler mode. This kins of holding pattern hasn't happened at all in the last year outside of the brief 3 week Rey feud.

Key moment to watch now is what happens in January. Regardless of the drop now, they need to be hitting 2.2 million and above heading into Mania season. Otherwise it means there is no momentum into Mania really.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Legit DMD said:


> *I am SO glad that Becky and Seth can no longer leech off the brand that Sasha Banks and Roman Reigns built. Now, Becky can either maintain the mediocre ratings for RAW and prove what I've known all along, or carry the catering crew to 2 mil+ consistently and show that she's the star that YOU think she is. I don't want any excuses when she falls flat.*


*This aged well. Becky flopped with a title match that OPENED the show last week and Seth plummeted RAW to record low ratings like the good old days.*



Kentucky34 said:


> When will people learn that only Seth moves the needle.


*Downward, straight to hell. The Tribal Chief can't relate.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458196549792583680*


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *This aged well. Becky flopped with a title match that OPENED the show last week and Seth plummeted RAW to record low ratings like the good old days.*
> 
> 
> *Downward, straight to hell. The Tribal Chief can't relate.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458196549792583680*



1. You're troubled that Becky Lynch is the biggest female star in the company.

2. I can tell that you don't understand the ratings at all since you're one of those eggs who helplessly blame the low ratings on an individual talent (when this obviously wasn't the case during his time on Smackdown earlier this year).

3. Your guy still took an *embarrassing* loss to the Bunny recently.

4. You just want to cause fan wars over the ratings yet again.

5. Get a clue.


----------



## justin waynes

The Legit DMD said:


> *This aged well. Becky flopped with a title match that OPENED the show last week and Seth plummeted RAW to record low ratings like the good old days.
> 
> 
> Downward, straight to hell. The Tribal Chief can't relate.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458196549792583680*


Becky is the biggest star in the women's division it ain't close. TV ratings will continue to go down not even stonecold or hogan can save it


----------



## Dr. Middy

The Legit DMD said:


> *This aged well. Becky flopped with a title match that OPENED the show last week and Seth plummeted RAW to record low ratings like the good old days.
> 
> 
> Downward, straight to hell. The Tribal Chief can't relate.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458196549792583680*


You're my friend and all, but you don't need to deepthroat Roman every post bro haha.

Smackdown's been the better overall show for countless years now, even before Roman's great bloodline run, simply because it was booked better and shorter. Raw's always felt like they had to stretch out the show for 3 hours, and you end up with a lot of random lower card feuds on there. Plus there's the whole Fox vs USA network deal that also influences ratings. And realistically there's no program in the same league in regards to booking importance than Roman's. The only one this year that has felt anywhere near as significant might have been Seth/Edge.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

justin waynes said:


> Becky is the biggest star in the women's division it ain't close. TV ratings will continue to go down not even stonecold or hogan can save it


* It's crazy that people think they can just make these ridiculous statements with nothing to back them up while getting proven wrong with numerical evidence on a weekly basis.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dr. Middy said:


> You're my friend and all, but you don't need to deepthroat Roman every post bro haha.
> 
> Smackdown's been the better overall show for countless years now, even before Roman's great bloodline run, simply because it was booked better and shorter. Raw's always felt like they had to stretch out the show for 3 hours, and you end up with a lot of random lower card feuds on there. Plus there's the whole Fox vs USA network deal that also influences ratings. And realistically there's no program in the same league in regards to booking importance than Roman's. The only one this year that has felt anywhere near as significant might have been Seth/Edge.


*Yeah, I don't care about any of that. Your boy Seth just hit record low ratings after people spent months, and in some cases YEARS, lying about him being a bigger draw than Roman. Roman went to RAW after a hot Daniel Bryan signing and beat AEW in "THE DEMO!!11!!" while Seth gave them a new low with AEW struggling in ratings. You will be hearing about this for the foreseeable future and I'm not interested in excuses.*


----------



## Dr. Middy

The Legit DMD said:


> *Yeah, I don't care about any of that. Your boy Seth just hit record low ratings after people spent months, and in some cases YEARS, lying about him being a bigger draw than Roman. Roman went to RAW after a hot Daniel Bryan signing and beat AEW in "THE DEMO!!11!!" while Seth gave them a new low with AEW struggling in ratings. You will be hearing about this for the foreseeable future and I'm not interested in excuses.*


He ain't really been my boy for years although I still enjoy him. I honestly enjoy him and Roman pretty equally right now. 

If you think you're 100% right with all your comparisons though, regardless of any other aspects or arguments, so be it. Not sure why anybody tries to discuss it with you then if you're firmly entrenched.


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *Yeah, I don't care about any of that. Your boy Seth just hit record low ratings after people spent months, and in some cases YEARS, lying about him being a bigger draw than Roman. Roman went to RAW after a hot Daniel Bryan signing and beat AEW in "THE DEMO!!11!!" while Seth gave them a new low with AEW struggling in ratings. You will be hearing about this for the foreseeable future and I'm not interested in excuses.*


Gee, that’s such a classy way to treat a friend. 

@The Legit DMD Your boy got embarrassed by the freaking Bunny just a few weeks ago, and it’s absolutely sad that you’re willing to blame the low ratings on 1 individual talent (even though that’s such a ridiculous mindset/argument for anyone to have), but you continue to no-sell each time your favorite gets embarrassed shortly after he spits out any nonsense to his fanbase. 

Multiple folks have already called you out on your nonsense diatribes by giving *valid explanations/reasons* about how Raw has been steadily declining in viewership no matter who they push, and some of them have even provided statistics about how Smackdown’s viewership isn’t anything impressive considering the fact that hundreds of million households have Fox (but yet are still struggling to maintain 2 million views.)

All you’re doing here is to take yet another opportunity to start petty fan wars over the ratings because you’re incapable of being objective in these ratings threads.

Edit:

For the record, the demographic numbers still matter, and it’s sad that you’re still continuing to dismiss them.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dr. Middy said:


> He ain't really been my boy for years although I still enjoy him. I honestly enjoy him and Roman pretty equally right now.
> 
> If you think you're 100% right with all your comparisons though, regardless of any other aspects or arguments, so be it. Not sure why anybody tries to discuss it with you then if you're firmly entrenched.


*You made the excuse of Fox giving a built in boost. I brought up Roman on RAW vs Seth on RAW, with BOTH going against Monday Night Football. The playing field was even and Seth flopped. If you haven't noticed the RAW vs AEW comparisons, you haven't been paying attention. I don't want to hear about anything that doesn't involve hard numbers. Tired of people making asinine claims and hiding behind whack excuses when they get proven horribly wrong. *


----------



## Dr. Middy

The Legit DMD said:


> *You made the excuse of Fox giving a built in boost. I brought up Roman on RAW vs Seth on RAW, with BOTH going against Monday Night Football. The playing field was even and Seth flopped. If you haven't noticed the RAW vs AEW comparisons, you haven't been paying attention. I don't want to hear about anything that doesn't involve hard numbers. Tired of people making asinine claims and hiding behind whack excuses when they get proven horribly wrong. *


I mean you're comparing Seth having a match with Kevin Owens in hour 3 with Roman and Big E both being world champs having a 6 man with established popular groups in hour 1, anybody could easily predict that Roman's segment would be much higher given this. I don't know how that's really even close to equal other than them being on the same show and both up against football. That's not even a knock on Roman either, he's been booked tremendous strong and done really well himself too, so there's interest in what he does.

And I notice the Raw/AEW comparisons, I just don't care because it's comparing apples to chocolate covered strawberries, they're two different things on different nights with different networks. I don't really get comparing them side by side all that much honestly, outside of it being kinda cool if AEW can get to and with time consistently match their viewership either overall or their demo.


----------



## Mongstyle

DammitChrist said:


> Multiple folks have already called you out on your nonsense diatribes by giving *valid explanations/reasons* about how Raw has been steadily declining in viewership no matter who they push, and some of them have even provided statistics about how Smackdown’s viewership isn’t anything impressive considering the fact that hundreds of million households have Fox (but yet are still struggling to maintain 2 million views.)


This is bullshit.

Raw was doing pretty steady until late 2018, after the first big drop in 2015 which happened in the middle of Rollins feuding with Cena. There's a difference when the decline accelerates by double out of nowhere. Some degree of loss is expected since TV is dying, but the 2019 decline was not "normal" by any stretch. The big decline it's undertaken happened from that point onward. It's pretty clear pushing the likes of Floppins and Becky hurt them bad in 2019 and even though the pandemic came along, they were already en-route to sub-2 million by post-Mania in 2020 due to how ratings were looking in February of that year.

If you push one person and your decline is 10% and then another, and the decline is 25%, that's not the same thing mate. I don't know if your little height leads to the little brain syndrome or what.

As for Smackdown, it hasn't struggled to maintain 2 million. It's average for the last year is above it. It's pretty rare that it ever falls below. If anything, this next month is probably when it stands a chance of falling to 1.9-2 million before it'll be back above 2 in January. The Fox Sports executive was on record in 2018 stating they were looking for more than 2.2 million, which Smackdown managed comfortably (average of 2.6 million from Fox debut, excluding Rock's episode since he's obviously his own beast) until the pandemic. And they've recovered from the pandemic lows to the tune of around 200-300k viewers. Comparing that to Raw and trying to pretend it's the same is asinine. Raw hasn't recovered anything from pandemic lows. It's just creating new lows.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dr. Middy said:


> I mean you're comparing Seth having a match with Kevin Owens in hour 3 with Roman and Big E both being world champs having a 6 man with established popular groups in hour 1, anybody could easily predict that Roman's segment would be much higher given this. I don't know how that's really even close to equal other than them being on the same show and both up against football. That's not even a knock on Roman either, he's been booked tremendous strong and done really well himself too, so there's interest in what he does.
> 
> And I notice the Raw/AEW comparisons, I just don't care because it's comparing apples to chocolate covered strawberries, they're two different things on different nights with different networks. I don't really get comparing them side by side all that much honestly, outside of it being kinda cool if AEW can get to and with time consistently match their viewership either overall or their demo.


*AEW has beaten RAW in the demo a few times and that's cause for those people to celebrate, but they want to make excuses when Roman beat their most stacked show ever (the 1.273 mil viewer Dynamite) in the demo and I'm not here for that. If you want to go to every section of the forum screaming lies about Roman not being a draw, then prepare to be reminded how wrong you are when the numbers come out.

It's also not just about the first segment. Roman's main event on RAW dropped to 1.6 and they wanted to act like it's the end of the world, but have a thousand excuses when Seth plummets RAW to a new low. Nah, keep that same energy.*


----------



## DammitChrist

Mongstyle said:


> This is bullshit.
> 
> Raw was doing pretty steady until late 2018, after the first big drop in 2015 which happened in the middle of Rollins feuding with Cena. There's a difference when the decline accelerates by double out of nowhere. Some degree of loss is expected since TV is dying, but the 2019 decline was not "normal" by any stretch. The big decline it's undertaken happened from that point onward. It's pretty clear pushing the likes of Floppins and Becky hurt them bad in 2019 and even though the pandemic came along, they were already en-route to sub-2 million by post-Mania in 2020 due to how ratings were looking in February of that year.
> 
> If you push one person and your decline is 10% and then another, and the decline is 25%, that's not the same thing mate. I don't know if your little height leads to the little brain syndrome or what.
> 
> As for Smackdown, it hasn't struggled to maintain 2 million. It's average for the last year is above it. It's pretty rare that it ever falls below. If anything, this next month is probably when it stands a chance of falling to 1.9-2 million before it'll be back above 2 in January. The Fox Sports executive was on record in 2018 stating they were looking for more than 2.2 million, which Smackdown managed comfortably (average of 2.6 million from Fox debut, excluding Rock's episode since he's obviously his own beast) until the pandemic. And they've recovered from the pandemic lows to the tune of around 200-300k viewers. Comparing that to Raw and trying to pretend it's the same is asinine. Raw hasn't recovered anything from pandemic lows. It's just creating new lows.


Nah, I’m done reasoning with you. 

It’s baffling how you blame the declining ratings on the most POPULAR/OVER talents who were fan favorites for most of 2019, but yet you still refuse to admit that the decline is actually due to Raw being a mediocre show that was very inconsistent throughout that year too. I don’t think Raw became consistently solid until late November 2019 (after Survivor Series), which says A LOT about how underwhelming the product was for that show in 2019. 

You’re also incredibly biased for the current Universal Champion too, so no, there’s really no point in trying to reason with you. Wake me up once you finally understand how ratings work, and how nobody in WWE is really a big TV draw 

Edit: 

For the record, you really shouldn’t be taken seriously at all if you’re just going to use childish names to describe certain wrestlers. Your laughable argument is poor.


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *AEW has beaten RAW in the demo a few times and that's cause for those people to celebrate, but they want to make excuses when Roman beat their most stacked show ever (the 1.273 mil viewer Dynamite) in the demo and I'm not here for that. If you want to go to every section of the forum screaming lies about Roman not being a draw, then prepare to be reminded how wrong you are when the numbers come out.
> 
> It's also not just about the first segment. Roman's main event on RAW dropped to 1.6 and they wanted to act like it's the end of the world, but have a thousand excuses when Seth plummets RAW to a new low. Nah, keep that same energy.*


You sure do have a thousand excuses to lie towards everyone about your failure of a favorite not being a major draw, especially when he lost to the Bunny 😂 

Seth Rollins can’t relate to that failure of yours at least, dude.


----------



## Kentucky34

Seth didn't have the entire show booked around him this week. He has zero blame for the bad number. 

Reigns had the entire show built around him last week. It is his fault for Smackdown's bad number.


----------



## justin waynes

Mongstyle said:


> This is bullshit.
> 
> Raw was doing pretty steady until late 2018, after the first big drop in 2015 which happened in the middle of Rollins feuding with Cena. There's a difference when the decline accelerates by double out of nowhere. Some degree of loss is expected since TV is dying, but the 2019 decline was not "normal" by any stretch. The big decline it's undertaken happened from that point onward. It's pretty clear pushing the likes of Floppins and Becky hurt them bad in 2019 and even though the pandemic came along, they were already en-route to sub-2 million by post-Mania in 2020 due to how ratings were looking in February of that year.
> 
> If you push one person and your decline is 10% and then another, and the decline is 25%, that's not the same thing mate. I don't know if your little height leads to the little brain syndrome or what.
> 
> As for Smackdown, it hasn't struggled to maintain 2 million. It's average for the last year is above it. It's pretty rare that it ever falls below. If anything, this next month is probably when it stands a chance of falling to 1.9-2 million before it'll be back above 2 in January. The Fox Sports executive was on record in 2018 stating they were looking for more than 2.2 million, which Smackdown managed comfortably (average of 2.6 million from Fox debut, excluding Rock's episode since he's obviously his own beast) until the pandemic. And they've recovered from the pandemic lows to the tune of around 200-300k viewers. Comparing that to Raw and trying to pretend it's the same is asinine. Raw hasn't recovered anything from pandemic lows. It's just creating new lows.


Becky hurt them bad in 2019? Charlotte and Corbin had more appearances than Becky lynch. She was off for most part of 2019


----------



## justin waynes

The Legit DMD said:


> * It's crazy that people think they can just make these ridiculous statements with nothing to back them up while getting proven wrong with numerical evidence on a weekly basis.*


This is the fact the ratings will keep going down even with Austin and hogan appearance. Wrestling is not really that cool the way it use to be but you can't entirely blame the wrestlers. If Becky can't draw then no one in the female division will draw not even your Britt baker.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

justin waynes said:


> This is the fact the ratings will keep going down even with Austin and hogan appearance. Wrestling is not really that cool the way it use to be but you can't entirely blame the wrestlers. If Becky can't draw then no one in the female division will draw not even your Britt baker.


*Except Sasha drew the highest FS1 rating ever the other week, so you're wrong.*


----------



## Kentucky34

The Legit DMD said:


> *Except Sasha drew the highest FS1 rating ever the other week, so you're wrong.*


Big whoop. 

Seth drew the highest rating Smackdown had seen in 3 months earlier this year. 

Seth increased RAW's viewership two weeks running. 

Roman and Sasha are not draws bros. Just take the L.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Yawn. SD on SyFy was drawing more than SD does on FOX. A simple Google search confirms that. Here's two examples right off the bat:

2.88 million viewers:




__





Final 12/16 Smackdown on Syfy rating Archives - WWE News, WWE Results, AEW News, AEW Results







www.wrestleview.com





2.82 million viewers:




__





Viewer numbers for the 3/1 WWE Smackdown on Syfy - WWE News, WWE Results, AEW News, AEW Results


3/1/13 edition of WWE Smackdown does 2.82 million viewers, down from last week.




www.wrestleview.com





 SD on SyFy for the mother-fucking win.


----------



## DammitChrist

Mongstyle said:


> Man posts numbers from 2011 and 2013. *
> 
> It's like you dudes have genetic brain defects or something with the level of slowness on display. *


Yea, that’s real classy of you to say.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Mongstyle said:


> Man posts numbers from 2011 and 2013.
> 
> It's like you dudes have genetic brain defects or something with the level of slowness on display.


FOX and Syfy. Absolutely pathetic.


----------



## ThirdMan

Come on, guys. Can we stop with this shit? The landscape of live TV fictional-programming viewership has changed a LOT in the past five-six years. It's all relative.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

he's so dull on the mic.


----------



## Klitschko

DammitChrist said:


> 1. You're troubled that Becky Lynch is the biggest female star in the company.
> 
> 2. I can tell that you don't understand the ratings at all since you're one of those eggs who helplessly blame the low ratings on an individual talent (when this obviously wasn't the case during his time on Smackdown earlier this year).
> 
> 3. Your guy still took an *embarrassing* loss to the Bunny recently.
> 
> 4. You just want to cause fan wars over the ratings yet again.
> 
> 5. Get a clue.


Don't you literally blame lower yearly Smackdown ratings on Roman specifically all the time lol?


----------



## DammitChrist

Klitschko said:


> Don't you literally blame lower yearly Smackdown ratings on Roman specifically all the time lol?


Nah, it’s quite the opposite, dude.

I claim that he isn’t saving/spiking the ratings on Smackdown, and that he isn’t a major TV draw. I say that about my top favorites too.

I never specifically claimed that he’s actually “tanking” the ratings. There’s a difference between acknowledging that nobody in the company is a big TV draw (which INCLUDES the current Universal Champion), and being one of those helpless folks who mindlessly blame any individual talent for the low ratings.

I’ve kept the same energy in my posts since late 2018 (even if I do get amused by others roasting him).


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459573668883976194

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

TV Ratings for Friday 12th November 2021 - Network Prelims, Finals and Cable Numbers Posted


TV Ratings for Friday 12th November 2021 - Network Prelims, Finals and Cable Numbers Posted




www.spoilertv.com





According to above, average is 1.999 million due overnight. H1 got 2.059 and H2 1.938.

Hour 2 prelim lowest since July (besides FS1 episodes) if the numbers on the site are accurate. Final number will be around 2.1 for the show probably. Final number’s going to be down again year over year as well with that, unless final number gets a bigger than normal increase.

Without actual draws like Lesnar or Cena, Smackdown’s back on the decline track.


----------



## Kishido

No wonder if you use someone as Woods for the ME.

Just remember what Brock did to Kofi... And now we should take Xavier seriously?


----------



## Kentucky34

Reigns bombing the viewership again. Lol.


----------



## justin waynes

Kentucky34 said:


> Reigns bombing the viewership again. Lol.


He has always bombed it but fox has always been the saving grace


----------



## justin waynes

Kishido said:


> No wonder if you use someone as Woods for the ME.
> 
> Just remember what Brock did to Kofi... And now we should take Xavier seriously?


People are tired of seeing roman.kids loves woods. Wwe should try and build other superstars too


----------



## Kishido

justin waynes said:


> People are tired of seeing roman.kids loves woods. Wwe should try and build other superstars too


Yeah but for sure not Woods


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Sasha returns and increases viewership again. No surprise to anyone who's been paying attention. 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459580027524337668

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459566116737622021*


----------



## ShiningStar

Aliyah joins Ruby Soho and Bunny in the beat Romans ass in ratings club. Smackdown is her yard now


----------



## Kentucky34

The Legit DMD said:


> *Sasha returns and increases viewership again. No surprise to anyone who's been paying attention.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459580027524337668
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459566116737622021*


Lowest since August last week.

Only a slight gain this week.

Try harder.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Kentucky34 said:


> Lowest since August last week.
> 
> Only a slight gain this week.
> 
> Try harder.


*Sasha doesn't have to try to do better ratings than all time record low Seth, so there's that.*


----------



## Kentucky34

The Legit DMD said:


> *Sasha doesn't have to try to do better ratings than all time record low Seth, so there's that.*


Keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel better.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Kentucky34 said:


> Keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel better.


*I will because it's an undeniable fact 🤣*


----------



## Kentucky34

The Legit DMD said:


> *I will because it's an undeniable fact 🤣*


Yawn


----------



## ShiningStar

justin waynes said:


> He has always bombed it but fox has always been the saving grace


They literally kept him off FS1 a week ago just in case someone like Brandi Rhodes or Reba were scheduled in a match last minute to beat him in the demo like Bunny.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

ShiningStar said:


> They literally kept him off FS1 a week ago just in case someone like Brandi Rhodes or Reba were scheduled in a match last minute to beat him in the demo like Bunny.


*They tied in the demo. He never lost. Overall viewership wasn't close on any platform whatsoever. It's embarrassing to call that a win.




*


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *They tied in the demo. He never lost. Overall viewership wasn't close on any platform whatsoever. It's embarrassing to call that a win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 111740
> 
> View attachment 111741


Oh, are you still extremely sore over the FACT that your boy took an embarrassing loss to the Bunny, and that the previous Smackdown episode on FS1 gained MORE viewers when that overrated hack wasn’t even on that show? 😂


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

What a coincidence that SmackDown viewership is decreasing right in line with Xavier Woods and the New Day being featured more prominently, Xavier Woods as a main event guy isn't compelling or good TV, let alone booking him to be competitive with Roman fucking Reigns. How fucking far have we fallen that a talentless piece of shit like Woods is being placed in such a high spot on the card? Ever since the Draft and Woods being pushed harder, viewership has gone down, that's not a coincidence, they're making Reigns look so fucking weak by having him struggle to this dude. 

Terrible booking.


----------



## Kentucky34

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> What a coincidence that SmackDown viewership is decreasing right in line with Xavier Woods and the New Day being featured more prominently, Xavier Woods as a main event guy isn't compelling or good TV, let alone booking him to be competitive with Roman fucking Reigns. How fucking far have we fallen that a talentless piece of shit like Woods is being placed in such a high spot on the card? Ever since the Draft and Woods being pushed harder, viewership has gone down, that's not a coincidence, they're making Reigns look so fucking weak by having him struggle to this dude.
> 
> Terrible booking.


What a coincidence that Smackdown's viewership is decreasing since Seth and Becky left and show's quality declined.

Reigns can't draw without help.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Kentucky34 said:


> What a coincidence that Smackdown's viewership is decreasing since Seth and Becky left and show's quality declined.
> 
> Reigns can't draw without help.


What a coincidence that RAW viewership reached its lowest hour in history with Rollins and Becky on the show. 

RAW can't draw with those two.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The biggest star in the company is just doing what she does best:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460086491275747333


----------



## Kentucky34

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> What a coincidence that RAW viewership reached its lowest hour in history with Rollins and Becky on the show.
> 
> RAW can't draw with those two.


Actually RAW increased viewership the first two weeks after Seth moved over.


----------



## Kentucky34

The Legit DMD said:


> *The biggest star in the company is just doing what she does best:*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460086491275747333


Desperation.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Kentucky34 said:


> Actually RAW increased viewership the first two weeks after Seth moved over.


Still responsible for RAW's lowest hour of all time.


----------



## Kentucky34

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Still responsible for RAW's lowest hour of all time.


The storyline was booked around Owens. 

So no.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Kentucky34 said:


> Desperation.


*No amount of salt over Sasha's success will change the fact that Seth is responsible for the lowest rated hour of all time. *


----------



## DammitChrist

The 3 of you should just give it up.



PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Still responsible for RAW's lowest hour of all time.





The Legit DMD said:


> *No amount of salt over Sasha's success will change the fact that Seth is responsible for the lowest rated hour of all time. *


The both of you are 100% hopelessly delusional if you actually believe that an individual performer (such as Becky Lynch) is "responsible for tanking" the ratings 

You do realize that the highest rated quarterly rating on Raw last week had Seth Rollins in it, right?

Get a clue instead of making these mediocre and laughable points. It's beyond embarrassing at this point.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> The 3 of you should just give it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The both of you are 100% hopelessly delusional if you actually believe that an individual performer (such as Becky Lynch) is "responsible for tanking" the ratings
> 
> You do realize that the highest rated quarterly rating on Raw last week had Seth Rollins in it, right?
> 
> Get a clue instead of making these mediocre and laughable points. It's beyond embarrassing at this point.


You are hopelessly delusional if you truly believe that was anything other than sarcasm, but picking up sarcasm doesn't seem to be your strong suit.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> You are hopelessly delusional if you truly believe that was anything other than sarcasm, but picking up sarcasm doesn't seem to be your strong suit.


Hm, I'll let you have this one, sir


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Sasha brought the show back to 2.1 mil as expected.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460350469386166279*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

DammitChrist said:


> The 3 of you should just give it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The both of you are 100% hopelessly delusional if you actually believe that an individual performer (such as Becky Lynch) is "responsible for tanking" the ratings
> 
> You do realize that the highest rated quarterly rating on Raw last week had Seth Rollins in it, right?
> 
> Get a clue instead of making these mediocre and laughable points. It's beyond embarrassing at this point.


SD on Syfy did better numbers than what SD is doing on FOX.  And on Syfy, they were the absolute #2 show. Yikes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

SD doing it's worse ratings since July, even with Sasha the DRAWAWWWWWW. But she won an ESPY!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Showstopper said:


> SD doing it's worse ratings since July, even with Sasha the DRAWAWWWWWW. But she won an ESPY!


*Since August 20th actually, which was the go home show of Summerslam with a heavily promoted Edge vs Rollins match, but you don't pay attention, so that's to be expected. Anyway, worry more about those all time lows Becky and Seth are creating on the show that "won the brand split." We're good over here.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Legit DMD said:


> *Since August 20th actually, which was the go home show of Summerslam with a heavily promoted Edge vs Rollins match, but you don't pay attention, so that's to be expected. Anyway, worry about those all time lows Becky and Seth are creating on the show that "won the brand split." Lol *


Roman and Sasha are drawing less on FOX than what SD did when it was on SyFy Network...on FOX.

I'd worry about that. But hey, at least she had a line on The Mandalorian and won an ESPY. DRAWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!11111


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Showstopper said:


> Roman and Sasha are drawing less on FOX than what SD did when it was on SyFy Network...on FOX.
> 
> I'd worry about that. But hey, at least she had a line on The Mandalorian and won an ESPY. DRAWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!11111


*Man, all I know is MEGASTAR BECKY is getting exposed as an anti draw. All those mainstream fans must've forgotten about her when Ronda quit.*


----------



## Dr. Middy

I don't really think Sasha being in a 6 woman tag to start the show would be the main reason for any increase. It's not like the segment was built around her or something. 

The show did well because the show as a whole has mostly been entertaining, and people seem to really enjoy the whole New Day/Bloodline stuff.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dr. Middy said:


> I don't really think Sasha being in a 6 woman tag to start the show would be the main reason for any increase. It's not like the segment was built around her or something.
> 
> The show did well because the show as a whole has mostly been entertaining, and people seem to really enjoy the whole New Day/Bloodline stuff.


*Seriously? The show ALWAYS sees an increase when she returns from a hiatus. I've proven this dozens of times.*


----------



## Dr. Middy

The Legit DMD said:


> *Seriously? The show ALWAYS sees an increase when she returns from a hiatus. I've proven this dozens of times.*


I'm not going to argue with you, so sure then, you're 100% right.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dr. Middy said:


> I'm not going to argue with you, so sure then, you're 100% right.


*I mean you literally can't, so whatever. These are numbers, not opinions.*


----------



## Dr. Middy

The Legit DMD said:


> *I mean you literally can't, so whatever. These are numbers, not opinions.*


I don't have a folder of numbers and facts to present, sorry. I know you'll defend your favorites harder than anybody on the entire forum, but I just don't think Sasha showing up means instant increases regardless of what she does. Maybe I'm wrong, and you'll probably let me know that I am.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dr. Middy said:


> I don't have a folder of numbers and facts to present, sorry. I know you'll defend your favorites harder than anybody on the entire forum, but I just don't think Sasha showing up means instant increases regardless of what she does. Maybe I'm wrong, and you'll probably let me know that I am.


*We can meme all day for shits and giggles, but you should know by now that if anyone wants to have a serious debate about this, I don't come without facts and stats. Sasha is the constant in every massive spike of 18-34 women. She usually swings overall viewership by about 120k. That's more than anyone on the active roster.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460564787813761025

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445337926364135428

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448957512795844618*


----------



## Dr. Middy

The Legit DMD said:


> *We can meme all day for shits and giggles, but you should know by now that if anyone wants to have a serious debate about this, I don't come without facts and stats. Sasha is the constant in every massive spike of 18-34 women. She usually swings overall viewership by about 120k. That's more than anyone on the active roster.*


I was actually going to tag you and post how I just proved myself wrong because I was reading through this:









Sasha Banks Drawing The Best TV Numbers in Wrestling Since Return


Before we get into this lets make one thing clear, if you’re talking about on the level of a Stone Cold Steve Austin, The Rock, John Cena nobody draws like that today for various reasons. The…




thesportingbrews.com





I find it fascinating in all honesty, she's great and all but I don't really know why she'd get the increases she does, especially with that sudden uptick with younger women. I mean all in all, that's cool, and it makes me question why she isn't champion at this point (although with Charlotte we both know why she's champ  ).

I mean realistically, is she technically more responsible for actual ratings boosts than Roman then?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dr. Middy said:


> I was actually going to tag you and post how I just proved myself wrong because I was reading through this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha Banks Drawing The Best TV Numbers in Wrestling Since Return
> 
> 
> Before we get into this lets make one thing clear, if you’re talking about on the level of a Stone Cold Steve Austin, The Rock, John Cena nobody draws like that today for various reasons. The…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thesportingbrews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it fascinating in all honesty, she's great and all but I don't really know why she'd get the increases she does, especially with that sudden uptick with younger women. I mean all in all, that's cool, and it makes me question why she isn't champion at this point (although with Charlotte we both know why she's champ  ).
> 
> I mean realistically, is she technically more responsible for actual ratings boosts than Roman then?


*Yes, I've always said this, and you know how I feel about Roman, but Sasha is by far the biggest solo draw in the company and has been for quite some time.*


----------



## Dr. Middy

The Legit DMD said:


> *Yes, I've always said this, and you know how I feel about Roman, but Sasha is by far the biggest solo draw in the company and has been for quite some time.*


What they do in the next few years will be interesting now, since it feels like for the last decade plus, they've made abundantly clear that they want WWE itself as a brand to be the main draw. It'll be interesting to see if they will actually notice what Sasha is doing and tap into that more (which anybody with a brain should), or just use her incorrectly to a point where that solo draw power fizzles out.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dr. Middy said:


> What they do in the next few years will be interesting now, since it feels like for the last decade plus, they've made abundantly clear that they want WWE itself as a brand to be the main draw. It'll be interesting to see if they will actually notice what Sasha is doing and tap into that more (which anybody with a brain should), or just use her incorrectly to a point where that solo draw power fizzles out.


*Her Mandalorian figure sold out (again) within 24 hours. They'd better figure that shit out fast, before Tony Khan offers her some top Joshi women to wrestle like he did with Bryan Danielson and New Japan guys. That's the only thing left on her bucket list.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460371421067100160

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460737634058313728*


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

WWE Tribute To The Troops Draws More Than 2 Million Viewers


Sunday's WWE Tribute to The Troops special reportedly drew 2.030 million viewers on FOX, according to Wrestlenomics. The one-hour WWE Troops Tribute drew a 0.51…




www.wrestlinginc.com





I didn't even know this happened nor was there a single thread here about it. Pretty damn good number though.


----------



## Fearless Viper

So I'm guessing that if a promoted SD show airs on Sunday night they would get a huge rating than they usually get on Fridays?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

GNKenny said:


> WWE Tribute To The Troops Draws More Than 2 Million Viewers
> 
> 
> Sunday's WWE Tribute to The Troops special reportedly drew 2.030 million viewers on FOX, according to Wrestlenomics. The one-hour WWE Troops Tribute drew a 0.51…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wrestlinginc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even know this happened nor was there a single thread here about it. Pretty damn good number though.


*That's excellent for Bianca, Liv, and Roman.*


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

This thread has kind of lost its use, it's basically "SmackDown did 2 million" every single week. Same rating every week, holding steady.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Roman "Ratings Killer" Reigns strikes again:

1.988M viewers and a .5 in the demos in the overnights

2.092M hour one

1.883M hour two

FOX getting bang for their buck. Another near last place finish among the networks last night. Thankfully for FOX, the CW Network exists, or it'd be dead last every week.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I don’t know what to say anymore other than lolreigns.

BTW same week last year did a 2.326 final. This one will probably be just below 2.1. A 10% decline. (Edit: Actually maybe just above)

Good thing Lesnar will be back in a few weeks to help the chief out (I think… he’s gonna be there due to “getting a ticket” right?)


----------



## Kentucky34

They are really missing Seth and Becky.


----------



## DaSlacker

The show basically revolves around Reigns, Usos, New Day, Flair, Banks, McIntyre, Sheamus and Hardy. Acts that have been all over TV for years and feuded with each other already. Hardly surprising viewership is dipping.


----------



## chronoxiong

The Draft has hurt Smackdown. There isn't much to be excited on the show lately.


----------



## ThirdMan

I'm surprised people aren't drawing more attention to the performer who actually had *a big advertised match* that happened in the second hour, who somebody here insists always pops the ratings. By their rationale, the second hour should've been higher than the first. And I'm not talking about Roman, who did appear in the first hour as well, where the majority of his screen-time took place.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

ThirdMan said:


> I'm surprised people aren't drawing more attention to the performer who actually had *a big advertised match* that happened in the second hour, who somebody here insists always pops the ratings. By their rationale, the second hour should've been higher than the first. And I'm not talking about Roman, who did appear in the first hour as well, where the majority of his screen-time took place.


We should rename her from Sasha BANKS to Sasha TANKS!

...

...

Well I tried. Someone else come up with something better please.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

This Xavier Woods push isn't working, ratings are going down. It'll end up being in the 2 millions after the final number, but people really don't wanna see Woods in the main event it seems.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> This Xavier Woods push isn't working, ratings are going down. It'll end up being in the 2 millions after the final number, but people really don't wanna see Woods in the main event it seems.


Dude, this isn't even on Xavier Woods.

Smackdown was dipping under 2 million viewers for a good while back in early July before crowds even returned.

Xavier wasn't even on Smackdown during that period too 😂


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> Dude, this isn't even on Xavier Woods.
> 
> Smackdown was dipping under 2 million viewers for a good while back in early July before crowds even returned.
> 
> Xavier wasn't even on Smackdown during that period too 😂


When crowds came back ratings stayed steady around 2 million and above until the episode after the Draft, lines up perfectly with Woods getting his push.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> When crowds came back ratings stayed steady around 2 million and above until the episode after the Draft, lines up perfectly with Woods getting his push.


Okay, wake me up in mid January 2022 then when Xavier has already (long) been sacrificed by the boring and overrated current Universal Champion while Smackdown STILL continues to dip slightly under 2 million viewers.


----------



## ThirdMan

Eh, it's all relative to the time of year, and whether or not matches have genuine stakes. No one full-time talent is gonna significantly push the ratings up or down unless they're in a hot match or segment where something meaningful is on the line. As Survivor Series doesn't really have much in the way of stakes, it's understandable that ratings would be down on both shows, because nothing of great significance will happen at least until after that PPV is over. And viewers clearly know that. Now, the question is whether they'll promote any world title matches on either show in the month of December to hold over until the Day 1 PPV. That may spike ratings a little bit. If they just spin their wheels until that PPV, the ratings will remain the same, and probably go lower in the weeks before Christmas (as per usual).

But I think they probably _will _run some notable title matches on free TV in the weeks to come, to fend off the usual holiday season ratings dip.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> Okay, wake me up in mid January 2022 then when Xavier has already (long) been sacrificed by the boring and overrated current Universal Champion while Smackdown STILL continues to dip slightly under 2 million viewers.


Trust me I look forward to Woods getting buried.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Trust me I look forward to Woods getting buried.


Yes, you prefer mediocrity; which would explain the support for NXT 2.0.


----------



## KingofKings1524

DammitChrist said:


> Yes, you prefer mediocrity; which would explain the support for NXT 2.0.


I’m not even sure you believe what you’re typing anymore. You can’t possibly think that Xavier Woods is anywhere near the level of Roman Reigns. I don’t hate the guy like a lot of others, but he’s lucky he’s even getting this short program with Roman.


----------



## DammitChrist

KingofKings1524 said:


> I’m not even sure you believe what you’re typing anymore. You can’t possibly think that Xavier Woods is anywhere near the level of Roman Reigns. I don’t hate the guy like a lot of others, but he’s lucky he’s even getting this short program with Roman.


Come on, Xavier isn't really lucky, man.

The dude clearly beat the current Universal Champion via DQ last week, but of course, they decided not to count that technical victory because God forbid that they show the golden boy *any* weakness.

Hell, Xavier couldn't even go a full month without having his king gimmick get tampered with; which was unsurprisingly due to the current Universal Champion.

Xavier will get sacrificed to him (which will be tedious and undeserved) before moving back down the card without getting ANY rub from this "push."


----------



## ThirdMan

Yeah, that's kind of bullshit that they're now calling the previous week's match a "No Contest" (even on CageMatch!). That was a DQ win for Woods, any way you cut it. But hey, maybe they're actually gonna have Big E win tomorrow. Unlikely, but surely the Usos have to (in story) cost Reigns a singles televised match eventually? They need some sort of story twist to get the show through December, especially if Roman's not dropping the title any earlier than Mania.


----------



## KingofKings1524

DammitChrist said:


> Come on, Xavier isn't really lucky, man.
> 
> The dude clearly beat the current Universal Champion via DQ last week, but of course, they decided not to count that technical victory because God forbid that they show the golden boy *any* weakness.
> 
> Hell, Xavier couldn't even go a full month without having his king gimmick get tampered with; which was unsurprisingly due to the current Universal Champion.
> 
> Xavier will get sacrificed to him (which will be tedious and undeserved) before moving back down the card without getting ANY rub from this "push."


I do find it rather unnecessary to kill his king gimmick already just for Roman to crush it for no apparent reason. We can agree on that.


----------



## ThirdMan

I suspect they're just gonna upgrade Xavier's king gear, because people were complaining about it looking too cheap. It would be weird for them to continue to use his king-themed music if he's just gonna come out wearing traditional gear. It could be that they just wanted to advertise the nWo-themed New Day t-shirts on TV for a week. We'll see, though.


----------



## Cosmo77

well compared to queen zelina's,it was cheap looking


----------



## ThirdMan

Like, maybe WWE itself made the king gear, and Xavier wants Jonathan Davenport to give the entrance gear an upgrade.


----------



## Not Lying

SD lost difference makers with Becky and Seth, and especially Seth as he was always given decent time and his feuds were top notch from Rey, to Cesaro, to Edge. He was basically carrying the upper-card scene which doesn't exist now.

The closest replacement to Seth is Drew but he doesn't have the same support and hasn't been a main eventer as long. He's also not doing anything relevant.
WWE had a chance earlier this year to keep Cesaro as an upper-card but they just had Reigns beat him clean and send him back to catering, and Nakamura who had a great performance in that gauntlet and seemed to be setting up an angle amounted to nothing. As long as Roman looks strong and way above everyone else to keep having him feud with part-timers a couple of times a year, who cares about this short term damage.


----------



## JP111

ThirdMan said:


> I'm surprised people aren't drawing more attention to the performer who actually had *a big advertised match* that happened in the second hour, who somebody here insists always pops the ratings. By their rationale, the second hour should've been higher than the first. And I'm not talking about Roman, who did appear in the first hour as well, where the majority of his screen-time took place.


For one, they made zero mention of the Sasha/Shotzi match during the show until they actually came on screen (at around 7:20pm). People on Twitter were assuming the match got scrapped.

Either way, look at the ratings for 20/20 and there's your reason for why the second hour dipped this week. 20/20 normally does about 2.5-3.0 million (0.3-0.5 demo) but jumped up to a whopping 6.88 million during hour two (0.9 demo). That is big competition and not typical for Friday nights.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> SD lost difference makers with Becky and Seth, and especially Seth as he was always given decent time and his feuds were top notch from Rey, to Cesaro, to Edge. He was basically carrying the upper-card scene which doesn't exist now.
> 
> The closest replacement to Seth is Drew but he doesn't have the same support and hasn't been a main eventer as long. He's also not doing anything relevant.
> WWE had a chance earlier this year to keep Cesaro as an upper-card but they just had Reigns beat him clean and send him back to catering, and Nakamura who had a great performance in that gauntlet and seemed to be setting up an angle amounted to nothing. As long as Roman looks strong and way above everyone else to keep having him feud with part-timers a couple of times a year, who cares about this short term damage.


*Difference makers? Yeah, you're right. RAW hit new record lows within three weeks of drafting Seth and Becky.*


----------



## Not Lying

The Legit DMD said:


> *Difference makers? Yeah, you're right. RAW hit new record lows within three weeks of drafting Seth and Becky.*


You’re clearly wrong on this so give it up. They are difference makers. SD has lost 120K+ viewership since the draft when it was getting 2.2m consistently after Becky returned at SummerSlam and early fall.

Besides that one week, RAW has been GAINING viewership week on week despite the competition, not only that, but they are also up year on year.

SD has been DOWN week after week except 1 week (literally the inverse of RAW). So yeah they are difference makers.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> You’re clearly wrong on this so give it up. They are difference makers. SD has lost 120K+ viewership since the draft when it was getting 2.2m consistently after Becky returned at SummerSlam and early fall.
> 
> Besides that one week, RAW has been GAINING viewership week on week despite the competition, not only that, but they are also up year on year.
> 
> SD has been DOWN week after week except 1 week (literally the inverse of RAW). So yeah they are difference makers.


*Roman Reigns against MNF: 1.8 mil.
Seth and Becky for the two weeks prior to Survivor Series: 1.5 mil.

Cut the crap. They flopped even faster than I expected. *


----------



## Not Lying

The Legit DMD said:


> *Roman Reigns against MNF: 1.8 mil.
> Seth and Becky for the past two weeks pre Survivor Series: 1.5 mil.
> 
> Cut the crap. They flopped even faster than I expected. *


😂😂 Stop deflecting. SD has been losing viewership since the draft and RAW has been gaining, this is un undisputed fact. We can track the averages.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> 😂😂 Stop deflecting. SD has been losing viewership since the draft and RAW has been gaining, this is un undisputed fact. We can track the averages.


*This is embarrassing for you. You spent the past 3 months swearing up-and-down that Becky is a megastar and a draw, yet all she has done since being separated from Sasha is record low ratings while Smackdown remains stable at over 2 mil. Just gracefully take your L and walk away. *


----------



## Not Lying

The Legit DMD said:


> *This is embarrassing for you. You spent the past 3 months swearing up-and-down that Becky is a megastar and a draw, yet all she has done since being separated from Sasha is record low ratings while Smackdown remains stable at over 2 mil. Just gracefully take your L and walk away. *


Hasn’t Becky been in the most rated hour most of her run RAW? Didn’t she do a good number with Bianca for the RAW title?
You can keep talking about the exceptional low-rating from a few weeks ago where Becky did nothing, but the facts are that since the draft RAW has been gaining viewers while SD is losing them, and the major shift is Becky and Seth to RAW

So stop deflecting again, Sasha’s match with Shotzi lost 200K viewers.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> Hasn’t Becky been in the most rated hour most of her run RAW? Didn’t she do a good number with Bianca for the RAW title?
> You can keep talking about the exceptional low-rating from a few weeks ago where Becky did nothing, but the facts are that since the draft RAW has been gaining viewers while SD is losing them, and the major shift is Becky and Seth to RAW
> 
> So stop deflecting again, Sasha’s match with Shotzi lost 200K viewers.


* By what, default? That's always the trend for RAW because no one can survive the 3 hours. The show with the title match did 1.7, which is still under Roman's 1.8. You said Becky is a top draw, not me. You said Roman is not a draw, not me. You dug yourself into this hole by overrating her. I simply asked that she match the 2 mil of Smackdown since you made the false claim that she's a bigger draw than Sasha, and numbers have only declined since the draft.*


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *Difference makers? Yeah, you're right. RAW hit new record lows within three weeks of drafting Seth and Becky.*


Jeez, how can someone like you be so blatantly ignorant?

They still got a mediocre 3rd hour without Seth Rollins nor Becky Lynch being featured on there last week?

They were also featured in the highest rated hour last week, AND Seth Rollins was part of the highest rated quarterly segment (with Big E plus Kevin Owens) 2 weeks ago when they got that unusually low number; but of course, you're incapable of acknowledging that fact.

Let's face it. You're just an extremely biased individual who likes to twist statistics in order to suit your laughable narratives, and you ignore other facts that don't fit them too.


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *Roman Reigns against MNF: 1.8 mil.
> Seth and Becky for the two weeks prior to Survivor Series: 1.5 mil.
> 
> Cut the crap. They flopped even faster than I expected. *


Cut the crap. Your guy lost to the Bunny last month. What a flop.


----------



## Not Lying

The Legit DMD said:


> * By what, default? That's always the trend for RAW because no one can survive the 3 hours. The show with the title match did 1.7, which is still under Roman's 1.8. You said Becky is a top draw, not me. You said Roman is not a draw, not me. You dug yourself into this hole by overrating her. I simply asked that she match the 2 mil of Smackdown since you made the false claim that she's a bigger draw than Sasha, and numbers have only declined since the draft.*


What the hell are you on about, "numbers declined since the draft"

First look at RAW numbers before the split happened for RAW
*October 4 Episode:* 1.857 million viewers with a 0.52 rating in the 18-49 demographic (WWE Draft episode)
*October 11 Episode:* 1.582 million viewers with a 0.42 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*October 18 Episode:* 1.593 million viewers with a 0.39 rating in the 18-49 demographic

RAW:
*October 25 Episode:* 1.658 million viewers with a 0.47 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Season premiere, post-Crown Jewel episode) = *UP
November 1 Episode:* 1.689 million viewers with a 0.47 rating in the 18-49 demographic = *UP
November 8 Episode:* 1.549 million viewers with a 0.40 rating in the 18-49 demographic = Down
*November 15 Episode:* 1.585 million viewers with a 0.42 rating in the 18-49 demographic = *UP
November 22 Episode:* 1.700 million viewers with a 0.49 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Post-Survivor Series episode) = *UP 

Come Oct, RAW started trending way downwards before the draft took effect, and besides that one week, it's been an upward trend.*


Now look at SD before split

*October 1 Episode:* 2.252 million viewers with a 0.62 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Draft Night 1 post-Extreme Rules episode)
*October 8 Episode:* 2.147 million viewers with a 0.52 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Season premiere episode)
*October 15 Episode:* 866,000 viewers with a 0.24 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Supersized episode on cable FS1)

SD:
*October 22 Episode:* 2.249 million viewers with a 0.58 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Post-Crown Jewel episode) = UP, *Becky main evented with Charlotte.
October 29 Episode:* 1.032 million viewers with a 0.29 rating in the 18-49 demographic (FS1 episode) = *Down
November 5 Episode:* 2.093 million viewers with a 0.57 rating in the 18-49 demographic = *UP from FS1*, but *DOWN *from post-CJ episode
*November 12 Episode:* 2.104 million viewers with a 0.56 rating in the 18-49 demographic = UP; barely 
*November 19 Episode:* 2.064 million viewers with a 0.52 rating in the 18-49 demographic = *DOWN*

SD when Becky was there were getting 2.2-2.3m. Sasha and Roman alone aren't going to get them to those numbers it seems 
I guess it stings that the biggest SD of the past 6 weeks had Becky main event.

Seth also drew the 2 biggest numbers of the year with Rey/Buddy earlier in the year, and then with Edge in the Summer.

So both of them, ARE, difference makers.
I never claimed either to be a megadraw superstar, that's just you hyperboling everything.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> What the hell are you on about, "numbers declined since the draft"
> 
> First look at RAW numbers before the split happened for RAW
> *October 4 Episode:* 1.857 million viewers with a 0.52 rating in the 18-49 demographic (WWE Draft episode)
> *October 11 Episode:* 1.582 million viewers with a 0.42 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *October 18 Episode:* 1.593 million viewers with a 0.39 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> 
> RAW:
> *October 25 Episode:* 1.658 million viewers with a 0.47 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Season premiere, post-Crown Jewel episode) = *UP
> November 1 Episode:* 1.689 million viewers with a 0.47 rating in the 18-49 demographic = *UP
> November 8 Episode:* 1.549 million viewers with a 0.40 rating in the 18-49 demographic = Down
> *November 15 Episode:* 1.585 million viewers with a 0.42 rating in the 18-49 demographic = *UP
> November 22 Episode:* 1.700 million viewers with a 0.49 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Post-Survivor Series episode) = *UP
> 
> Come Oct, RAW started trending way downwards before the draft took effect, and besides that one week, it's been an upward trend.*
> 
> 
> Now look at SD before split
> 
> *October 1 Episode:* 2.252 million viewers with a 0.62 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Draft Night 1 post-Extreme Rules episode)
> *October 8 Episode:* 2.147 million viewers with a 0.52 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Season premiere episode)
> *October 15 Episode:* 866,000 viewers with a 0.24 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Supersized episode on cable FS1)
> 
> SD:
> *October 22 Episode:* 2.249 million viewers with a 0.58 rating in the 18-49 demographic (Post-Crown Jewel episode) = UP, *Becky main evented with Charlotte.
> October 29 Episode:* 1.032 million viewers with a 0.29 rating in the 18-49 demographic (FS1 episode) = *Down
> November 5 Episode:* 2.093 million viewers with a 0.57 rating in the 18-49 demographic = *UP from FS1*, but *DOWN *from post-CJ episode
> *November 12 Episode:* 2.104 million viewers with a 0.56 rating in the 18-49 demographic = UP; barely
> *November 19 Episode:* 2.064 million viewers with a 0.52 rating in the 18-49 demographic = *DOWN*
> 
> SD when Becky was there were getting 2.2-2.3m. Sasha and Roman alone aren't going to get them to those numbers it seems
> I guess it stings that the biggest SD of the past 6 weeks had Becky main event.
> 
> So both of them, ARE, difference makers.
> I never claimed either to be a megadraw superstar, that's just you hyperboling everything.


*Holy shit what a desperate reach. You just proved my point for me and don't even get it because you're trying to sell an increase to abysmal viewership as a gain for Becky and Seth. Roman on RAW=1.85. Everything after that=much lower. Thank you for proving Becky isn't a draw, AGAIN. *



> Seth also drew the 2 biggest numbers of the year with Rey/Buddy earlier in the year, and then with Edge in the Summer.


*Seth recently achieved the record low rating for RAW on the show that I told you he would not draw on. Becky was there too and didn't make a damn difference. Try to stay on topic. *


----------



## Not Lying

The Legit DMD said:


> *Holy shit what a desperate reach. You just proved my point for me and don't even get it because you're trying to sell an increase to abysmal viewership as a gain for Becky and Seth. Roman on RAW=1.85. Everything after that=much lower. Thank you for proving Becky isn't a draw, AGAIN.
> 
> 
> 
> Seth recently achieved the record low rating for RAW on the show that I told you he would not draw on. Becky was there too and didn't make a damn difference. Try to stay on topic. *


YOU are the ones who deviated from topic with a desperate attempt to prop Roman up, because it hurts your entire narrative to just admit that Seth and Becky are draws and swing viewers their way. That was the point of my initial post which you replied to deflecting everything because you want to focus on the anomaly that happened 3 weeks ago, when the big picture is that ratings were going down and were saved by Becky and Seth, and the inverse for SD started happening as they were getting 2.2-2.3m and now they're regularly down to 2-2.1m.

I merely countered with facts, not my problem you like absolutes and don't take everything into account.

Roman on RAW was 1.793 BTW (Sep 21) ; Not 1.85. (That would be the draft episode *where Becky was the number 1 draft-pick of RAW*). We also gona ignore that Roman's appearance followed on a MITB cash in by Big E which drew well in the h3 by itself.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> YOU are the ones who deviated from topic with a desperate attempt to prop Roman up, because it hurts your entire narrative to just admit that Seth and Becky are draws and swing viewers their way. That was the point of my initial post which you replied to deflecting everything because you want to focus on the anomaly that happened 3 weeks ago, when the big picture is that ratings were going down and were saved by Becky and Seth, and the inverse for SD started happening as they were getting 2.2-2.3m and now they're regularly down to 2-2.1m.
> 
> I merely countered with facts, not my problem you like absolutes and don't take everything into account.
> 
> Roman on RAW was 1.793 BTW (Sep 21) ; Not 1.85. (That would be the draft episode *where Becky was the number 1 draft-pick of RAW*). We also gona ignore that Roman's appearance followed on a MITB cash in by Big E which drew well in the h3 by itself.


*It's called evening the playing field since you and others like to cry about the Fox brand having more reach than USA, let's talk about how Seth and Becky can't even touch a Roman advertised appearance that was promoted 3 weeks in advance of Big E winning the title. It wasn't a knee-jerk reaction to All Out like some people tried to sell here.

YOU are the one that said Becky is a bigger draw than Sasha. That's proven false every single week. Sasha having a title match on free television still holds the SmackDown on Fox single segment record since the pandemic. Becky didn't even move the needle with her title match that OPENED the show.*


----------



## Not Lying

The Legit DMD said:


> *It's called evening the playing field since you and others like to cry about the Fox brand having more reach than USA, let's talk about how Seth and Becky can't even touch a Roman advertised appearance that was promoted 3 weeks in advance of Big E winning the title. It wasn't a knee-jerk reaction to All Out like some people tried to sell here.
> 
> YOU are the one that said Becky is a bigger draw than Sasha. That's proven false every single week. Sasha having a title match on free television still holds the SmackDown on Fox single segment record since the pandemic. Becky didn't even move the needle with her title match that OPENED the show.*














Ok and? Did Big E not winning the title a week prior cause an interest and buzz for the show? Wth are you on about.

Have Roman appear 3 weeks in a row on RAW, you think he's gona be keeping those 1.8 that he gets the first week?

I also never cried about Fox having more reach; confusing me with someone else, because I never needed to because it's obvious.

You and many others said we can't compare FS1 to TNT because it's available in way less homes. BUT, the difference between Fox and USA Network is BIGGER than the difference (almost 3x as big) between TNT and FS1.
So if we can't compare TNT to FS1 because it's available in 10m more homes, why do you compare Fox to USA when it's available in 30m more homes?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> Ok and? Did Big E not winning the title a week prior cause an interest and buzz for the show? Wth are you on about.
> 
> Have Roman appear 3 weeks in a row on RAW, you think he's gona be keeping those 1.8 that he gets the first week?
> 
> I also never cried about Fox having more reach; confusing me with someone else, because I never needed to because it's obvious.
> 
> You and many others said we can't compare FS1 to TNT because it's available in way less homes. BUT, the difference between Fox and USA Network is BIGGER than the difference (almost 3x as big) between TNT and FS1.
> So if we can't compare TNT to FS1 because it's available in 10m more homes, why do you compare Fox to USA when it's available in 30m more homes?


*And that's why I focus on gains and losses of viewership instead of 2 mil vs 1.5 mil so you have no excuse whatsoever. The most recent high since Roman's 1.8 is the 1.85 of the draft, as you pointed out. Becky hasn't hit it since, in spite of you telling me for the last 3 months she's a bigger star than Sasha. Don't make claims you can't back up and you won't find yourself in these situations. 

Even though it should be obvious that Sasha is by far the biggest draw in the company, I have posted facts everywhere to back it up, and even Dr. Middy was man enough to do his own research and concede the point after being educated. You keep reaching and jumping through flaming hoops to "prove" Becky is a draw when the numbers should just speak for themselves.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Roman Reigns moves the MAINSTREAM needle:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463254402194681859*


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *Roman Reigns moves the MAINSTREAM needle:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463254402194681859*


The name of that Twitter account just proves that this desperate nonsense shouldn’t be taken seriously.


----------



## Not Lying

The Legit DMD said:


> *And that's why I focus on gains and losses of viewership instead of 2 mil vs 1.5 mil so you have no excuse whatsoever. The most recent high since Roman's 1.8 is the 1.85 of the draft, as you pointed out. Becky hasn't hit it since, in spite of you telling me for the last 3 months she's a bigger star than Sasha. Don't make claims you can't back up and you won't find yourself in these situations.
> 
> Even though it should be obvious that Sasha is by far the biggest draw in the company, I have posted facts everywhere to back it up, and even Dr. Middy was man enough to do his own research and concede the point after being educated. You keep reaching and jumping through flaming hoops to "prove" Becky is a draw when the numbers should just speak for themselves.*


Really, that's what you're focusing on, then why are you asking them to get 2m a month after they arrive when the show has been dreadful for a year+ and people are watching other stuff. Even Sasha appearing on RAW didn't help much.
Roman's appearance again, was following up on a buzz, and a different time (Oct) where ratings across the board were higher.

- Becky's appearance and segment on NXT trumps Sasha's by 100K+, heck, Becky's segment on NXT is the last quarter ever they averaged a million in.
Sasha went head to head with NXT to combat Moxley/Cage which didn't happen when Moxley was confined with Renee due to Covid, so she really beat the 2nd tier AEW main event for that night.

Becky was the n1 merch seller in the company male or female; something no other female accomplished.
Becky was the n1 Draft pick for the episode that gained 1.85
Becky was in the main event of the highest rated SD of the past 6 weeks
Becky was the biggest ratings mover in the company at her peak in 2019 - WON; despite terrible feuds most of her reign
Becky's return post SS is 2nd biggest SD number of the Summer besides MGS, which she was on too, and no Sasha. So Sasha literally had NO PART of the highest rated shows of the past few months. So really, settle down with the hyperboles.

If Sasha was the draw you claim she is, she should get them those 2.25-2.3 ratings; but that hasn't happened right? she was there with Cena and Roman and Bianca doing 2.1m; Becky returns and Sasha's gone and they do 2.2-2.3 consistently; Becky goes, they're not sniffing 2.3 and are struggling to get 2.1 even now.
RAW ratings, when the majority of the show sucks, I can only see she does well in her hour, and since her segments are good and she's good, she'll improve the quality of the show, and their ratings


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> Really, that's what you're focusing on, then why are you asking them to get 2m a month after they arrive when the show has been dreadful for a year+ and people are watching other stuff. Even Sasha appearing on RAW didn't help much.
> Roman's appearance again, was following up on a buzz, and a different time (Oct) where ratings across the board were higher.
> 
> - Becky's appearance and segment on NXT trumps Sasha's by 100K+, heck, Becky's segment on NXT is the last quarter ever they averaged a million in.
> Sasha went head to head with NXT to combat Moxley/Cage which didn't happen when Moxley was confined with Renee due to Covid, so she really beat the 2nd tier AEW main event for that night.
> 
> Becky was the n1 merch seller in the company male or female; something no other female accomplished.
> Becky was the n1 Draft pick for the episode that gained 1.85
> Becky was in the main event of the highest rated SD of the past 6 weeks
> Becky was the biggest ratings mover in the company at her peak in 2019 - WON; despite terrible feuds most of her reign
> Becky's return post SS is 2nd biggest SD number of the Summer besides MGS, which she was on too, and no Sasha. So Sasha literally had NO PART of the highest rated shows of the past few months. So really, settle down with the hyperboles.
> 
> If Sasha was the draw you claim she is, she should get them those 2.25-2.3 ratings; but that hasn't happened right? she was there with Cena and Roman and Bianca doing 2.1m; Becky returns and Sasha's gone and they do 2.2-2.3 consistently; Becky goes, they're not sniffing 2.3 and are struggling to get 2.1 even now.
> RAW ratings, when the majority of the show sucks, I can only see she does well in her hour, and since her segments are good and she's good, she'll improve the quality of the show, and their ratings


*There's a whole article on the previous page about Sasha drawing the best numbers in wrestling since her return. If you choose to ignore facts, that's your problem. I'm not the one lying to the people about Becky being a bigger draw than Sasha. If they were doing 1.8 without her, they need to do 2 mil to prove your incorrect point. It's also not my problem that you chose to push a false narrative. Pick a struggle and stick to it.*


----------



## DammitChrist

The Definition of Technician said:


> Really, that's what you're focusing on, then why are you asking them to get 2m a month after they arrive when the show has been dreadful for a year+ and people are watching other stuff. Even Sasha appearing on RAW didn't help much.
> Roman's appearance again, was following up on a buzz, and a different time (Oct) where ratings across the board were higher.
> 
> - Becky's appearance and segment on NXT trumps Sasha's by 100K+, heck, Becky's segment on NXT is the last quarter ever they averaged a million in.
> Sasha went head to head with NXT to combat Moxley/Cage which didn't happen when Moxley was confined with Renee due to Covid, so she really beat the 2nd tier AEW main event for that night.
> 
> Becky was the n1 merch seller in the company male or female; something no other female accomplished.
> Becky was the n1 Draft pick for the episode that gained 1.85
> Becky was in the main event of the highest rated SD of the past 6 weeks
> Becky was the biggest ratings mover in the company at her peak in 2019 - WON; despite terrible feuds most of her reign
> Becky's return post SS is 2nd biggest SD number of the Summer besides MGS, which she was on too, and no Sasha. So Sasha literally had NO PART of the highest rated shows of the past few months. So really, settle down with the hyperboles.
> Wit
> If Sasha was the draw you claim she is, she should get them those 2.25-2.3 ratings; but that hasn't happened right? she was there with Cena and Roman and Bianca doing 2.1m; Becky returns and Sasha's gone and they do 2.2-2.3 consistently; Becky goes, they're not sniffing 2.3 and are struggling to get 2.1 even now.
> RAW ratings, when the majority of the show sucks, I can only see she does well in her hour, and since her segments are good and she's good, she'll improve the quality of the show, and their ratings


I'm thankful that you're here to EASILY win this argument by providing accurate statistics without resorting to using hyperboles, and without being extremely biased


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Why the fuck are we discussing RAW in this thread, take that shit to the RAW section. You wanna talk about RAW ratings being in the drain do it there. 

This is where we talk about SD ratings being in the drain.


----------



## Not Lying

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Why the fuck are we discussing RAW in this thread, take that shit to the RAW section. You wanna talk about RAW ratings being in the drain do it there.
> 
> This is where we talk about SD ratings being in the drain.


lol shut the fuck up and stop embarrassing yourself. You can discuss other ratings in the context of comparison.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

1.968M viewers in the overnights
Hour 1 - 1.872M and a .5 demo

Hour 2 - 2.063M and a .5 demo.

No one is a draw at all.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

The Definition of Technician said:


> lol shut the fuck up and stop embarrassing yourself. You can discuss other ratings in the context of comparison.


Classy as ever


----------



## Klitschko

Oh look, another week of the Reigns show being the highest rated program in all of the pro wrestling world. Nice.


----------



## DammitChrist

Klitschko said:


> Oh look, another week of the Reigns show being the highest rated program in all of the pro wrestling world. Nice.


Nah, that has nothing to do with the current Universal Champion.


----------



## Seth Grimes

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, that has nothing to do with the current Universal Champion.


Then who? RAW was forever the flagship show, until Reigns on Smackdown.


----------



## Klitschko

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, that has nothing to do with the current Universal Champion.


Don't you always say that Reigns hogs the entire show lol? Cmon, it's ok to be wrong Mr. Sami Zayn is in my all time greats list over Hulk Hogan 😉.


----------



## Klitschko

Seth Grimes said:


> Then who? RAW was forever the flagship show, until Reigns on Smackdown.


It's Sami Zayn and Dolph Ziggler. They are the reason according to him lol.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Klitschko said:


> It's Sami Zayn and Dolph Ziggler. They are the reason according to him lol.


Please say psyche, I'm gonna lose my shit if this is true lmao


----------



## Klitschko

Seth Grimes said:


> Please say psyche, I'm gonna lose my shit if this is true lmao


Oh no, check the last page or two of the "Is Roman an all time great" thread in the general section hahahaha.

He goes for it all the way lol.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Roman getting another terrible number for his hour. No surprise there.

Fortunately Ratings Savior Sami came in and probably got 2.5 million after winning the battle royale in dominant fashion. Basically saved the show.


----------



## Seth Grimes

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, that has nothing to do with the current Universal Champion.


Still waiting for an answer btw, wanna see how you justify Smackdown being the a-show since Reigns was there, whilst somehow not being down to mostly him.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465792627752714240

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mongstyle

Surprisingly strong number for post-Thanksgiving. (Also lol at marks in this thread using hour numbers from overnights and exposing their ignorance. Hours are irrelevant. Smackdown is always advertised as the Reigns show.)

This number bodes well for Brock this week. Smackdown could very well pull a 2.2 or 2.3 million number which would be pretty great for December. I was expecting them to drop to 1.9-2 million until January but depending on what they do these coming weeks, they may avoid that outside of Christmas week.

This just shows that the ratings bump post-Summerslam had nothing to do with Floppins, Edge, or Stench despite their stans being so desperate to believe that. All those flops are on Raw and taking it to record lows.

The reality is it was Brock's return that drove the interest. Outside of the Rollins and Drew feuds, which is on those flops, Brock has always done good numbers when opposite actual stars. And this current Reigns/Brock angle is obviously doing good numbers. And Reigns championship run has established a strong baseline above 2 million for them.

The question is if they can heat this angle up enough to potentially pass 2.4 million this coming Mania season, which they got very close to with Brock's appearance in September.


----------



## ThirdMan

SmackDown is a two-hour show on network television. RAW is a three-hour show which drifts into the 10 o'clock hour on cable. That is the primary factor as it pertains to the ratings, regardless of which talents are positioned on which shows.

This stan nonsense is so incredibly childish, on all sides.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465792627752714240
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Ratings up on Thanksgiving week. Sasha strikes again.








*


----------



## Mongstyle

3 hour show ain't the reason it's cratered to nearly 1.5 million. It's cos they lack a central star to build around.

You need one guy that matters. Smackdown has that in Reigns. And Brock is an added bonus on top now.

Raw has nothing. Hence why Brock needs to go there post-Mania to save that shitshow.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

… hey guys… i’m new here

where do i sign-up to acknowledge the tribal chief?

@The Legit DMD is there an official ‘kiss my ass‘ club i have to join?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> … hey guys… i’m new here
> 
> where do i sign-up to acknowledge the tribal chief?
> 
> @The Legit DMD is there an official ‘kiss my ass‘ club i have to join?


*No sir, all you have to do is acknowledge the Tribal Chief and The BOSS as your Lords and Saviors. You're already halfway there!*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit DMD said:


> *No sir, all you have to do is acknowledge the Tribal Chief and The BOSS as your Lords and Saviors. You're already halfway there!*


oh sasha boss & ratingz reigns, you are the boss chief of my tv, in uncle Dave’s and Corny’s name <3 <3


----------



## Dr. Middy

Surprisingly stable rating, which given the holiday weekend was unexpected. 

Still think they need to really get a proper babyface that can be teased as the one who could end Roman's reign (HA). His act is great, but we're not doing anything other than treading water with the storyline now. I'm assuming Rock or Drew at this point, who else could there be?


----------



## Klitschko

LifeInCattleClass said:


> oh sasha boss & ratingz reigns, you are the boss chief of my tv, in uncle Dave’s and Corny’s name <3 <3


Are you enjoying your new found boost of testosterone, now that you have finally acknowledged your tribal chief?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dr. Middy said:


> Surprisingly stable rating, which given the holiday weekend was unexpected.


*To you *


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Final number up more from overnight than most weeks. A subpar number, but not as terrible as I was expecting.


----------



## InexorableJourney

2.1 million viewers. Looks like Smackdown is picking up all of AEW's dropouts.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Klitschko said:


> Are you enjoying your new found boost of testosterone, now that you have finally acknowledged your tribal chief?


my balding spot has grown back and my left testicle finally dropped

happy days!


----------



## DammitChrist

Mongstyle said:


> Surprisingly strong number for post-Thanksgiving. (Also lol at marks in this thread using hour numbers from overnights and exposing their ignorance. Hours are irrelevant. Smackdown is always advertised as the Reigns show.)
> 
> This number bodes well for Brock this week. Smackdown could very well pull a 2.2 or 2.3 million number which would be pretty great for December. I was expecting them to drop to 1.9-2 million until January but depending on what they do these coming weeks, they may avoid that outside of Christmas week.
> 
> This just shows that the ratings bump post-Summerslam had nothing to do with *Floppins*, Edge, or *Stench* despite their stans being so desperate to believe that. All those flops are on Raw and taking it to record lows.
> 
> The reality is it was Brock's return that drove the interest. Outside of the Rollins and Drew feuds, which is on those flops, Brock has always done good numbers when opposite actual stars. And this current Reigns/Brock angle is obviously doing good numbers. And Reigns championship run has established a strong baseline above 2 million for them.
> 
> The question is if they can heat this angle up enough to potentially pass 2.4 million this coming Mania season, which they got very close to with Brock's appearance in September.


Yea, who are those bolded names again?

Nobody else knew what you were talking about then, and the same still goes now with this nonsense. Those names don't exist.

You obviously don't know what an actual flop is considering the fact that the guy you support so much FLOPPED big time head-to-head against the Bunny last month.

You still don't get how ratings work at all. Get a clue.


----------



## Klitschko

@DammitChrist buddy just acknowledge Roman as your tribal chief already. We all know you want to do it. Look what it did for @LifeInCattleClass. His testosterone shot up when he acknowledged him. Now, he has balls almost as big as Charlotte's.


----------



## DammitChrist

Klitschko said:


> @DammitChrist buddy just acknowledge Roman as your tribal chief already. We all know you want to do it. Look what it did for @LifeInCattleClass. His testosterone shot up when he acknowledged him. Now, he has balls almost as big as Charlotte's.


I'm disappointed in him.


----------



## Klitschko

DammitChrist said:


> I'm disappointed in him.


In Charlotte?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@LifeInCattleClass has finally seen the light and will share his enlightenment with the non believers to make them ACKNOWLEDGE our Tribal Chief.*


----------



## Mongstyle

Klitschko said:


> @DammitChrist buddy just acknowledge Roman as your tribal chief already. We all know you want to do it. Look what it did for @LifeInCattleClass. His testosterone shot up when he acknowledged him. Now, he has balls almost as big as Charlotte's.


Maybe DammitChrist will even grow a few inches if he acknowledges the Tribal Chief.

Who stans for Floppins? This the kind of man gets his small dick pics leaked while dating a Nazi. Seth Floppins is some sad shit.


----------



## DammitChrist

Mongstyle said:


> Maybe DammitChrist will even grow a few inches if he acknowledges the Tribal Chief.


No thanks, I'm perfectly happy being around 5'2.

I'm ASSUMING that you're talking about my height.

I do appreciate the lack of a tag for my name though.



> Who stans for *small dick Floppins*?


Who the heck is that guy?



> What kind of man gets his small dick pics leaked while dating a Nazi? *It's some sad shit.*


You say the bolded, but yet you have the nerve to write that 1st part.

Do you really want to go there?

Why are you even obsessed with the man's genitalia?


----------



## Mongstyle

I dunno what a tag is mate or what difference it makes. Also who gives a shit? You in this thread anyway.

Also, better question is why is Seth dating a Nazi then getting dick pics leaked of his small dick. Probably by that Nazi. What's next? It's revealed he's part of the KKK. I can see it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Y'all gon learn one day.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465929739898601474
*







*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Klitschko said:


> @DammitChrist Now, he has balls almost as big as Charlotte's.


Wait wait wait…. I wouldn’t go THAT far 

my balls are now a respectable size at most


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DammitChrist said:


> I'm disappointed in him.


come into the light DC

its warm by the chief’s fire

it burns forever mooooorrrreee


----------



## Big Booty Bex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> … hey guys… i’m new here
> 
> where do i sign-up to acknowledge the tribal chief?
> 
> @The Legit DMD is there an official ‘kiss my ass‘ club i have to join?





The Legit DMD said:


> *No sir, all you have to do is acknowledge the Tribal Chief and The BOSS as your Lords and Saviors. You're already halfway there!*





LifeInCattleClass said:


> oh sasha boss & ratingz reigns, you are the boss chief of my tv, in uncle Dave’s and Corny’s name <3 <3





Klitschko said:


> Are you enjoying your new found boost of testosterone, now that you have finally acknowledged your tribal chief?





The Legit DMD said:


> *To you *





LifeInCattleClass said:


> my balding spot has grown back and my left testicle finally dropped
> 
> happy days!





Klitschko said:


> @DammitChrist buddy just acknowledge Roman as your tribal chief already. We all know you want to do it. Look what it did for @LifeInCattleClass. His testosterone shot up when he acknowledged him. Now, he has balls almost as big as Charlotte's.





Klitschko said:


> In Charlotte?





The Legit DMD said:


> *@LifeInCattleClass has finally seen the light and will share his enlightenment with the non believers to make them ACKNOWLEDGE our Tribal Chief.*





The Legit DMD said:


> *Y'all gon learn one day.*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465929739898601474
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





LifeInCattleClass said:


> Wait wait wait…. I wouldn’t go THAT far
> 
> my balls are now a respectable size at most





LifeInCattleClass said:


> come into the light DC
> 
> its warm by the chief’s fire
> 
> it burns forever mooooorrrreee












( ͡🔥 ͜ʖ ͡🔥)


----------



## Klitschko

Mongstyle said:


> Maybe DammitChrist will even grow a few inches if he acknowledges the Tribal Chief.
> 
> Who stans for Floppins? This the kind of man gets his small dick pics leaked while dating a Nazi. Seth Floppins is some sad shit.


I feel like I got to come to Floppins defense here. That Nazi chick was hot as hell. better then Becky. I would for sure do a few role plays with her with the whip, handcuffs, anal beads, nipple clamps, lube and a Hitler mustache. 

See @DammitChrist I'm not that bad. I just defended your guy 😉.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Big Booty Bex said:


> View attachment 112536
> 
> 
> ( ͡🔥 ͜ʖ ͡🔥)


*This brings me back to the good ol days when this forum had the best smilies and gifs. I guarantee we would have a standard "ACKNOWLEDGE ME!" gif by now.







*


----------



## sara sad

The Legit DMD said:


> *Y'all gon learn one day.*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465929739898601474


----------



## .christopher.

I think I called this a few years ago when the WWE were getting 4m viewers but they were steadily losing fans. They were going to sink so low that a terrible rating would eventually be considered good. That time has come.


----------



## Runaway

Is there a source for these Smackdown quarter hour breakdowns other than Sasha Banks stan accounts on twitter?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

.christopher. said:


> I think I called this a few years ago when the WWE were getting 4m viewers but they were steadily losing fans. They were going to sink so low that a terrible rating would eventually be considered good. That time has come.


Eventually we’ll hear “well at least they’re holding 1.5 million” when Smackdown goes that low.




Runaway said:


> Is there a source for these Smackdown quarter hour breakdowns other than Sasha Banks stan accounts on twitter?


Brandon Thurstob had posted them a couple times, but seems like those are rare. Not sure why they don’t post the full breakdown if they have them (and I do think they have them since the last time I saw numbers they were eventually the same as the overall breakdown given).


----------



## Runaway

I don't think I've ever seen Thurston post the break downs other than (I think) the Smackdown Special that aired on Fs1 vs Rampage.


----------



## DammitChrist

sara sad said:


>


How many times do you need to be reminded that NOBODY is a big TV draw? 

Seriously, I’m also willing to say that about any of my top favorites on the current roster.

Gloating just encourages future fan wars over the ratings.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Runaway said:


> I don't think I've ever seen Thurston post the break downs other than (I think) the Smackdown Special that aired on Fs1 vs Rampage.


I think there was one other one recently … or maybe it was someone else? I’m almost certain there was another breakdown posted of some episode this month on Fox.


----------



## Mongstyle

Quarter hours are basically never posted for Smackdown as they're near impossible to get. You certainly shouldn't be believing random Twitter accounts.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I think there was one other one recently … or maybe it was someone else? I’m almost certain there was another breakdown posted of some episode this month on Fox.


*Thurston did it for both FS1 shows last month. I don't know why he only does Dynamite and Rampage regularly when he clearly has access to WWE quarter hours. He seems to have a passive preference for AEW.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*For those wondering how he gets Sasha's numbers every week:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466427272164950021*


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

The Legit DMD said:


> *For those wondering how he gets Sasha's numbers every week:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466427272164950021*












Well that settles it. I bet his Uncle works at Nintendo too.


----------



## Runaway

Still nothing outside of Sasha Stan accounts. Hmm.


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *For those wondering how he gets Sasha's numbers every week:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466427272164950021*


Yep, I’m very convinced.

You have some nerve questioning the credibility of someone like Dave Meltzer if you’re willing to buy that source.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

GNKenny said:


> Well that settles it. I bet his Uncle works at Nintendo too.


*So why has no one shut him down in the several YEARS his tweets go viral? Same with Daniel. No one seems to complain when the AEW staff and wrestlers like Daniel's tweets about the ratings of their segments beyond standard quarter hours, but there always seems to be a problem with his credibility when he posts Sasha's breakdowns. I wonder why that is.*


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

The Legit DMD said:


> *So why has no one shut him down in the several YEARS his tweets go viral? Same with Daniel. No one seems to complain when the AEW staff and wrestlers like Daniel's tweets about the ratings of their segments beyond standard quarter hours, but there always seems to be a problem with his credibility when he posts Sasha's breakdowns. I wonder why.*


Had no idea who this guy was until you posted his tweet. Or whoever Daniel is. I don't really know much about twitter but I have no doubt that bullshit spreads easily there like any other social media. Going viral isn't an indication something is true.

I cannot buy at face value he has a "buddy" who's leaking him info that isn't reported anywhere else. Especially since he's a hardcore fan of Sasha Banks and his account seems to focus around that. As for the AEW stuff, the breakdowns have been reported by several different outlets since its inception if I remember right.

I don't have any sort of problem with Sasha Banks but taking this info as gospel is silly.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

GNKenny said:


> I had no idea who this guy was until you posted his tweet. Or whoever Daniel is. I don't really know much about twitter but I have no doubt that bullshit spreads easily there like any other social media. Going viral isn't an indication something is true.
> 
> I cannot buy at face value he has a "buddy" who's leaking him info that isn't reported anywhere else. Especially since he's a hardcore fan of Sasha Banks and his account seems to focus around that. The AEW breakdowns have always been reported by several different outlets since its inception if I remember right.


*The Quarter Hours are reported for free. Anything beyond that is usually paywalled, and Daniel subs to several journalists who do that to get ratings info out. Only his Sasha ratings are questioned. The same thing is happening here. This guy Mike has been posting Sasha ratings info consistently for YEARS. There's an article a few pages back about Sasha being the biggest draw in wrestling since her return and those numbers are consistent with his, so why do people constantly try this bullshit when they get regularly proven wrong about her being the top draw of the company? 









Sasha Banks Drawing The Best TV Numbers in Wrestling Since Return


Before we get into this lets make one thing clear, if you’re talking about on the level of a Stone Cold Steve Austin, The Rock, John Cena nobody draws like that today for various reasons. The…




thesportingbrews.com





The truth of the matter is a lot of journalists don't want to report on Sasha being the biggest draw in wrestling, which is why he goes out of his way to get these numbers. The second hour doing better should tell you that, but instead we've got people desperately reaching to Sami Zayn winning a meaningless Battle Royal to be Tribal Chief fodder as the ratings draw when it's CLEARLY Sasha, and to a lesser extent Naomi.*


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

The Legit DMD said:


> *The Quarter Hours are reported for free. Anything beyond that is usually paywalled, and Daniel subs to several journalists who do that to get ratings info out. Only his Sasha ratings are questioned. The same thing is happening here. This guy Mike has been posting Sasha ratings info consistently for YEARS. There's an article a few pages back about Sasha being the biggest draw in wrestling since her return and those numbers are consistent with his, so why do people constantly try this bullshit when they get regularly proven wrong about her being the top draw of the company?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha Banks Drawing The Best TV Numbers in Wrestling Since Return
> 
> 
> Before we get into this lets make one thing clear, if you’re talking about on the level of a Stone Cold Steve Austin, The Rock, John Cena nobody draws like that today for various reasons. The…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thesportingbrews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth of the matter is a lot of journalists don't want to report on Sasha being the biggest draw in wrestling, which is why he goes out of his way to get these numbers. The second hour doing better should tell you that, but instead we've got people desperately reaching to Sami Zayn winning a meaningless Battle Royal to be Tribal Chief fodder as the ratings draw when it's CLEARLY Sasha, and to a lesser extent Naomi.*


Hmmm. After being presented with this new info I suppose that's fair enough...if their info is accurate.


----------



## Runaway

Them having the AEW quarter hours means nothing as they're publicly available anyway. The Smackdown stuff is being pulled out of some randoms ass until I see otherwise.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

GNKenny said:


> Hmmm. After being presented with this new info I suppose that's fair enough...if their info is accurate.


* I wish more people thought like you. This information is readily available, but they don't seek it out because they don't want to be proven wrong. @Dr. Middy was also man enough to educate himself. *


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *So why has no one shut him down in the several YEARS his tweets go viral? Same with Daniel. No one seems to complain when the AEW staff and wrestlers like Daniel's tweets about the ratings of their segments beyond standard quarter hours, but there always seems to be a problem with his credibility when he posts Sasha's breakdowns. I wonder why that is.*


What does AEW have to do with *anything* here??

You got called out for easily believing some random source on Twitter because you're SO desperate to put over Sasha Banks as a "big TV draw" (even though she's not just like everyone else on the current roster who aren't major influences either) since you're clearly a big stan for her.

You're deflecting from his response again.



The Legit DMD said:


> * I wish more people thought like you. This information is readily available, but they don't seek it out because they don't want to be proven wrong. @Dr. Middy was also man enough to educate himself. *


Are we really talking about 'manhoods' here over ratings of all topics? 😂


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Runaway said:


> Them having the AEW quarter hours means nothing as they're publicly available anyway. The Smackdown stuff is being pulled out of some randoms ass until I see otherwise.


Pretty much my take as well.


----------



## Mongstyle

Overnights 1.97 million. So actual number on Monday will likely be 2.1 million or over.

Good number for December but Brock propped it up I'm sure. Smackdown should finally fall below 2 million in the next 2-3 weeks.

But they're positioned well to bounce back to 2.1-2.3 million in January and beyond. Still don't get wasting Reigns/Brock at Day 1 rather than at Rumble to gear things up for Mania season but I ain't gonna complain. First time in years December doesn't feel like filler season.


----------



## Kentucky34

They need Seth and Becky back.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

About even with the last two weeks overnights. Will the final number be an abnormal increase again like last week, or a more normal increase?

Lesnar did pretty much nothing for the viewership though. H1 did 2.036 and H2 did 1.895. Roman again in lowest hour. Final number will be right in line or slightly higher/lower than last year. Either case with this being Lesnar’s “return” it’s not good. Weak number.


----------



## .christopher.

No surprise regarding Lesnar. Lesnar is an incredible talent but the WWE spent years trying to get him legitimate go away/X-Pac heat so that whoever beat him would be set as a top babyface, which obviously killed his drawing power.

What the WWE failed to realise is that the talents they had go over Brock aren't captivating at all, so they killed a legitimate draw for nothing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> About even with the last two weeks overnights. Will the final number be an abnormal increase again like last week, or a more normal increase?
> 
> Lesnar did pretty much nothing for the viewership though. H1 did 2.036 and H2 did 1.895. Roman again in lowest hour. Final number will be right in line or slightly higher/lower than last year. Either case with this being Lesnar’s “return” it’s not good. Weak number.


*Sasha again in the highest hour:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467187363675787265
What happened with MONSTER DRAW SAMI ZAYN?*


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *Sasha again in the highest hour:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467187363675787265
> What happened with MONSTER DRAW SAMI ZAYN?*


Sami Zayn was in the 1st hour though 😂

See, this is why these petty fan wars over the ratings continue.

You tend to instigate them.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Legit DMD said:


> *Sasha again in the highest hour:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467187363675787265
> What happened with MONSTER DRAW SAMI ZAYN?*


Ratings Savior Sami has limits. He couldn’t carry Roman to even 1.9 million. Poor guy… but he did successfully help Brock though at the beginning of the show


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Look at the times. Mike posted this before Fast Nationals went public. His info checks out once again. He even beat Thurston and provided more specific information:


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467174626287628296

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467197478105722883*


----------



## KingofKings1524

People constantly arguing and taking pride in an extra 70-100k fans on any given week is hysterical. NO ONE is a draw. The Rock was a draw. Stone Cold was a draw. Hogan was a draw. Sasha Banks is not. They’re having trouble selling 6K tickets to televised events. That should tell you all you need to know.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The biggest draw in the company strikes again.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467187208033652745


----------



## KingofKings1524

Mega draw Sasha Banks attracting those tens and tens of fans.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

God it's gotten sad that we've now come to celebrating SmackDown getting 2 million viewers. Like yeah that's easily the best of any wrestling show, but it's not good. Hell we celebrate 1.6 million for RAW as if it's a good rating, that's just pathetic for a show that was getting in the 7s 20 years ago. 

Soon we'll be saying below a million is a good rating, wait we already do. 


Anything below 2.5 million for a wrestling show is a shit rating.


----------



## Kentucky34

Banks isn't a draw. The show she's on is losing viewers. 

RAW is the only wrestling show that is growing its audience.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Kentucky34 said:


> Banks isn't a draw. The show she's on is losing viewers.
> 
> RAW is the only wrestling show that is growing its audience.


Seriously. Time for a gimmick change.


----------



## DaSlacker

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> God it's gotten sad that we've now come to celebrating SmackDown getting 2 million viewers. Like yeah that's easily the best of any wrestling show, but it's not good. Hell we celebrate 1.6 million for RAW as if it's a good rating, that's just pathetic for a show that was getting in the 7s 20 years ago.
> 
> Soon we'll be saying below a million is a good rating, wait we already do.
> 
> 
> Anything below 2.5 million for a wrestling show is a shit rating.


Yep. These are ratings TNA did a decade ago. If Yellowstone can do 7 million after starting with 2 million and Fox News talking heads can do 3+ million every night. Then you know pro wrestling has taken the wrong direction.

Personally I think it's because it lost its balls. Wrasslin was always something which didn't give a shit who it offended. At heart it was always exploitative, manipulative, confrontational, patriotic, carny, offensive. Didn't matter whether it was PG or not. It knew what it was didn't pretend to be anything else. Now it's not just dumbed down, badly acted and heavily scripted. It's also politically correct and well boring. If you like good modern, athletic wrestling. Then yeah it does the job. If you want something that stirs the emotions and features some action, then you're better finding a box set.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Legit DMD said:


> *The biggest draw in the company strikes again.*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467187208033652745


Hmmm... your source is wrong. I have the minute by minute numbers myself for this week.

Brock Lesnar opened the show at 2.2 million. As soon as Ratings Savior Sami's music hit, over the next 1-2 minutes the viewership actually doubled. It climbed a bit more after that for the rest of the segment peaking at 4.7 million. Then dropped to under 2 for Sasha/Baysler. Rest of the show doesn't matter (although there was a 1 minute part of the show where they dropped below a million... I think it was that Roman backstage segment with Paul, but I gotta line things up to know for sure).

Don't worry I'll start providing these little snippets of the numbers every week to keep everyone in the loop.


----------



## Mongstyle

The Legit DMD said:


> *The biggest draw in the company strikes again.*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467187208033652745


This Twitter account basically exposed itself as lying here. This did not happen last year. Brock was on Raw in 2020 and the quarter hours were reported on in the Observer at the time. There wasn't a huge drop of hundreds of thousands of viewers in any of the segments following his on Raw. Raw in general wasn't doing well anyway at the time, but something like that would stick out huge since it's basically unprecedented and would've made Raw ratings even more worse than they were back then.

Also, being in one hour or the next literally means nothing. The first hour is always basically higher than the second on Smackdown. There's maybe 5 exceptions to that in the last year on Smackdown. The number is usually based on advertising leading into the show. This week was literally about Brock's return. You can look at the YouTube numbers and realize the biggest story on Smackdown is always the Universal title or Brock if he's there since no one does bigger numbers than him, not even Cena. Sasha's match is at like 350k views which isn't much.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Mongstyle said:


> This Twitter account basically exposed itself as lying here. This did not happen last year. Brock was on Raw in 2020 and the quarter hours were reported on in the Observer at the time. There wasn't a huge drop of hundreds of thousands of viewers in any of the segments following his on Raw.


*This is quite possibly the biggest failed "gotcha" moment of the year. Congratulations. People really act like this shit can't be googled in seconds.























*


----------



## justin waynes

Kentucky34 said:


> Banks isn't a draw. The show she's on is losing viewers.
> 
> RAW is the only wrestling show that is growing its audience.


You're trying so hard to be funny but keep trying.


----------



## Mongstyle

The Legit DMD said:


> *This is quite possibly the biggest failed "gotcha" moment of the year. Congratulations. People really act like this shit can't be googled in seconds.
> View attachment 112805
> 
> View attachment 112804
> 
> View attachment 112806
> *


You literally haven't proven that Twitter's claims here.

Raw is no different than Smackdown. 1st hour is usually highest with the odd exception, and the 3rd hour suffers a big drop due to time. These are also hour numbers you posted and not quarter hours. And the difference from hour 1 to hour 2 is not hundreds of thousands of viewers. It's literally a 150k difference, which indicates the quarter hour losses and gains are not going to be very significant. The drop from hour 1 to hour 3 is also very normal, Brock or no Brock. That has nothing to do with any stars. Raw literally had a drop to 1.3 million from 1.5 million like 3 weeks ago which was a 20% drop.

I know the quarter hours for Raw in 2020 since our discord discussed the newsletter. This is a bullshit claim that Twitterer made. Not to mention, I'm not sure which Smackdown Brock apparently appeared on in 2020.

The best segment viewerships are usually the first half of the 1st hour and the first half hour of the 2nd hour. And the segments following Brock in 2020 never had hundreds of thousands in drops in viewership since he would normally appear in those slots.

Stop posting a bullshit Twitter as a source because it ain't.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Mongstyle said:


> You literally haven't proven that Twitter's claims here.
> 
> Raw is no different than Smackdown. 1st hour is usually highest with the odd exception, and the 3rd hour suffers a big drop due to time. These are also hour numbers you posted and not quarter hours. And the difference from hour 1 to hour 2 is not hundreds of thousands of viewers. It's literally a 150k difference, which indicates the quarter hour losses and gains are not going to be very significant. The drop from hour 1 to hour 3 is also very normal, Brock or no Brock. That has nothing to do with any stars. Raw literally had a drop to 1.3 million from 1.5 million like 3 weeks ago which was a 20% drop.
> 
> I know the quarter hours for Raw in 2020 since our discord discussed the newsletter. This is a bullshit claim that Twitterer made. Not to mention, I'm not sure which Smackdown Brock apparently appeared on in 2020.
> 
> The best segment viewerships are usually the first half of the 1st hour and the first half hour of the 2nd hour. And the segments following Brock in 2020 never had hundreds of thousands in drops in viewership since he would normally appear in those slots.
> 
> Stop posting a bullshit Twitter as a source because it ain't.


*Don't waste my notifications without facts. You've already embarrassed yourself enough here.*


----------



## DammitChrist

The implosion from within here is pretty cute and funny to see.


----------



## Mongstyle

The Legit DMD said:


> *Don't waste my notifications without facts. You've already embarrassed yourself enough here.*


Awfully sensitive. That's not your Twitter account is it?

They made a claim. They should support it with numbers. Hour numbers are not quarter hours. And there is no drop of hundreds (meaning plural) of thousands following any of Brock's segments on Raw in 2020. He also wasn't on Smackdown. So if they wanna say contrary to what is available in the Observer, they need to bring the data.



DammitChrist said:


> The implosion from within here is pretty cute and funny to see.


There's no midget and flops coalition here like on your ends mate.


----------



## Kentucky34

Mongstyle said:


> Awfully sensitive. That's not your Twitter account is it?
> 
> They made a claim. They should support it with numbers. Hour numbers are not quarter hours. And there is no drop of hundreds (meaning plural) of thousands following any of Brock's segments on Raw in 2020. He also wasn't on Smackdown. So if they wanna say contrary to what is available in the Observer, they need to bring the data.
> 
> 
> There's no midget and flops coalition here like on your ends mate.


Grow up.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467961104244649986
*Waiting for final hourly breakdowns.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

TV Ratings for Friday 10th December 2021 - Network Prelims, Finals and Cable Numbers Posted


TV Ratings for Friday 10th December 2021 - Network Prelims, Finals and Cable Numbers Posted




www.spoilertv.com





H1 - 2.219
H2 - 2.124

2.172 Average.

This is the prelim number... this has to be one of the highest prelim number this year? Without Roman to bring him down, Ratings Savior Sami once again pulls the ratings up, along with his assistant Brock Lesnar.


----------



## DammitChrist

Wait, did ratings ACTUALLY increase again without the current Universal Champion being around 😂

I did enjoy more of the episode last night without him (to some extent).


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

Brock and Sami = ratings


----------



## Fearless Viper




----------



## .christopher.

DammitChrist said:


> Wait, did ratings ACTUALLY increase again without the current Universal Champion being around 😂
> 
> I did enjoy more of the episode last night without him (to some extent).


Wow, lmao.

We all know Reigns has been a trainwreck, but this is hilarious. They've buried the entire roster for him for nearly a DECADE and the ratings go up when he fucks off. Classic.

Get a legitimate star in Lesnar and a brilliant talent in Sami away from that vacuum of entertainment and see what happens. What a shame they've wasted nearly all of Lesnar's second run in wrestling trying to get this turd over. An absolute waste.


----------



## Kentucky34

Lol Reigns.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Here before the "Reigns was the reason ratings went down!" comments now that the rating went up. Wouldn't expect anything less from those morons though.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Here before the "Reigns was the reason ratings went down!" comments now that the rating went up. Wouldn't expect anything less from those *morons* though.


Oh, I see that you're name-calling now. Way to make it clear that you're visibly upset that the current Universal Champion isn't any more of a "difference maker" than the rest of the talents in WWE who aren't either.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> Oh, I see that you're name-calling now. Way to make it clear that you're visibly upset that the current Universal Champion isn't any more of a "difference maker" than the rest of the talents in WWE who aren't either.


Way to make it clear that you still lack basic reading comprehension, you really need to get onto that. I've never said Reigns is a draw before, but to claim that he's the reason ratings were down is false, that's all.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Way to make it clear that you still lack basic reading comprehension, you really need to get onto that. I've never said Reigns is a draw before,* but to claim that he's the reason ratings were down is false, that's all.*


Nah, you lack the ability to prevent yourself from making up wild assumptions (or even reading the room at all) because I never claimed that he's the reason either. He's not a 'big difference maker', and that should be pretty obvious by now 6 years later.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, you lack the ability to prevent yourself from making up wild assumptions (or even reading the room at all) because I never claimed that he's the reason either. He's not a 'big difference maker', and that should be pretty obvious by now 6 years later.


Of course he's not a big difference maker, the only ones who make a difference now are Lesnar (ratings this week prove that) and Cena.

Lesnar vs Reigns will be fantastic as it always is, so that's what matters.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Of course he's not a big difference maker, the only ones who make a difference now are Lesnar (ratings this week prove that) and Cena.
> 
> *Lesnar vs Reigns will be fantastic as it always is, so that's what matters.*


Nah, they've only had 1 really good match in their lengthy series at Wrestlemania 31, and even that contest gets overrated too.

Honestly, you were fine with the 1st part of your post instead. That at least has some merit to it.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, they've only had 1 really good match in their lengthy series at Wrestlemania 31, and even that contest gets overrated too.
> 
> Honestly, you were fine with the 1st part of your post instead. That at least has some merit to it.


Lesnar and Reigns tear the roof down every time they fight, always has a big fight feel of two big dudes beating the hell out of each other, I'll watch them fight over and over again easily.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, they've only had 1 really good match in their lengthy series at Wrestlemania 31


Pretty much. It's probably the worst "big" feud in WWE history. The two have almost no chemistry. Their matches suck generally and the build up to their matches suck. The only reason the recent one was actual decent was the Heyman dynamic. It's not even really a big-feel match between the two in the grand scheme of things, and it never has been.


----------



## Fearless Viper

Also scoring an 0.5 on the night was Fox’s _WWE Friday Night SmackDown_, which sold out L.A.’s Staples Center in one of the last major events before the arena’s official name changeover to Crypto.com.

Watching the wrestling action was Kelly Kahl, president of CBS Entertainment; Matt Cherniss, head of development and programming at Apple; actor and producer Noah Harpster; Barry Poznick, president of MGM Studios: Larry Jones, EVP of Fox Sports; actress Vanessa Hudgens; and Jemele Hill and Reggie Bush. The event saw a double-digit increase in total audience week over week.








Friday Ratings: The Networks Roll Solid Fives Across The Board On A Busy Night


Friday night was coming up fives in primetime for the major networks, as five – count ’em – five shows tied for the top demo mark on the evening. The CBS crime drama lineup was th…




deadline.com


----------



## ThirdMan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470497404709396495
Final numbers for SD actually ended up being lower than the Fast Nationals, likely on account of the show being pre-empted in some areas due to tornado news coverage on Fox affiliates. Also worth noting is that it had a higher overall number than all but the post-Survivor Series show since the post-Crown Jewel show, but the lowest 18-49 demo since the return to touring. But, again, the news coverage played a role this past week. Still, the numbers will probably be down again in the holiday weeks, as the December 24th show will be taped, and the December 31st show will be a recap show on FS1.


----------



## Not Lying

lol did SD really score the highest non post-PPV number in 3 months without Roman and only a 30s cameo from Sasha? Well that throws a big dagger to all the hyperboles.
This is hilarious. Last week you had Reigns defending his title, Sasha vs Baysler, and Lesnar's return to get scratch 2m. Now this random episode with little speculation of Lesnar and Naomi/Sonya announced beat them.


----------



## ThirdMan

I think SD had big college football competition on December 3rd, but not December 10th. Regardless, I don't have a horse in this race, as I don't believe individual full-time talents affect viewership to any great degree, unless they're in a super-hot angle, which is more about the story and stakes than the performers themselves.


----------



## Not Lying

ThirdMan said:


> I think SD had big college football competition on December 3rd, but not December 10th. Regardless, I don't have a horse in this race, as I don't believe individual full-time talents affect viewership to any great degree, unless they're in a super-hot angle, which is more about the story and stakes than the performers themselves.


What about the other weeks? They said it’s highest non-post PPV number in months. Maybe Sonya/Naomi is drawing them in 🤷‍♂️


----------



## ThirdMan

Yeah, perhaps that story has some viewers' interest, given how much time they've devoted to it. As we saw with Steve Austin and McMahon, people find the "Getting back at your abusive boss" angle compelling.


----------



## Not Lying

ThirdMan said:


> Yeah, perhaps that story has some viewers' interest, given how much time they've devoted to it. As we saw with Steve Austin and McMahon, people find the "Getting back at your abusive boss" angle compelling.


Naomi/Sonya was also the highest rated segment I remember on that first FS1 special this year, I do think this story of Boss/Employee always works and both Naomi/Sonya played their role well and had a decent following.


----------



## Spartan117

The Definition of Technician said:


> What about the other weeks? They said it’s highest non-post PPV number in months. Maybe Sonya/Naomi is drawing them in 🤷‍♂️


This is the ad for last week's Smackdown: The road to WWE Day 1 heats up for Roman Reigns and Brock Lesnar this Friday

The TV ad was also similar. Reigns vs. Brock for Day 1 was officially confirmed at the end of last week's Smackdown. No mention of Roman Reigns not being on the show and the ad is about Reigns and Brock. Brock Lesnar actually appeared on the show and opened it. People tuning in for that angle are going to watch. They won't just stop and Reigns not being on the show was revealed on the show itself. Last week, they also had stronger competition. Smackdown has been built around Roman Reigns for the last 15 months now. Smackdown's baseline has been established as 2-2.1 million for a very long time. I feel like some of you don't understand how ratings actually work.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Spartan117 said:


> This is the ad for last week's Smackdown: The road to WWE Day 1 heats up for Roman Reigns and Brock Lesnar this Friday
> 
> The TV ad was also similar. Reigns vs. Brock for Day 1 was officially confirmed at the end of last week's Smackdown. No mention of Roman Reigns not being on the show and the ad is about Reigns and Brock. Brock Lesnar actually appeared on the show and opened it. People tuning in for that angle are going to watch. They won't just stop and Reigns not being on the show was revealed on the show itself. Last week, they also had stronger competition. Smackdown has been built around Roman Reigns for the last 15 months now. Smackdown's baseline has been established as 2-2.1 million for a very long time. I feel like some of you don't understand how ratings actually work.


Whats up MongStyle?


----------



## Not Lying

Showstopper said:


> Whats up MongStyle?


Watching this guy justify the Roman vs Brock feud for the past 7 years and how WWE was right to bury everyone so much for these 2 to draw the big numbers they do when they finally collide. Only for ratings to decrease year on year and see them get outdrawn by fucking Naomi.


----------



## GohanX

Sami Zayn = Ratings


----------



## The Boy Wonder

2.2M views for Sami.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Zillion Viewed Zayn!


----------



## The Boy Wonder

I wonder if there's a chance they can turn Sami back to a face or a tweener. His interaction with Heyman was interesting.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I still think a face Sami chase and eventual WWE or Universal Title win is money. Mostly if he's against a dominant heel like Reigns or Lesnar (or even someone like a well booked Lashley). Basically whatever makes him an extreme underdog.

Although right this second, that's far from doable. Zayn has been way too whiny and weak to actually have a chance in that spot anytime in the near future. Most would probably laugh at the thought of him beating a Lesnar or Reigns right now, and they should. Could it happen in a year? Maybe more? If WWE can still book a great character arc and Zayn I think puts in the work to get into better looking shape (not that he needs to look ripped or anything, nor should he with the story I'd be suggesting), then I think you have a great storyline to go with. The big catalyst would have to be the reveal that there actually was a conspiracy against Zayn, but certainly would need more to go with than just that.


----------



## Not Lying

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I still think a face Sami chase and eventual WWE or Universal Title win is money. Mostly if he's against a dominant heel like Reigns or Lesnar (or even someone like a well booked Lashley). Basically whatever makes him an extreme underdog.
> 
> Although right this second, that's far from doable. Zayn has been way too whiny and weak to actually have a chance in that spot anytime in the near future. Most would probably laugh at the thought of him beating a Lesnar or Reigns right now, and they should. Could it happen in a year? Maybe more? If WWE can still book a great character arc and Zayn I think puts in the work to get into better looking shape (not that he needs to look ripped or anything, nor should he with the story I'd be suggesting), then I think you have a great storyline to go with. The big catalyst would have to be the reveal that there actually was a conspiracy against Zayn, but certainly would need more to go with than just that.


There is no way they have writers good enough to make Zayn right about the conspiracy.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

It's not that difficult to turn Sami back to a face. All they need to do is have Reigns and The Usos viciously attack Sami. After that they can do a handicap match: The Bloodline versus Brock and Sami.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

This week’s overnight:

H1 - 2.240
H2 - 2.186

Avg - 2.213

If this follows the normal trend, that’s going to be a really good final number. If it follows what last week did… then we’ll see.

Also lol again Roman in the lower hour.

Edit: To note as well, last year same week was on FS1. 2019 pulled 2.395 million, so this week even with a normal increase from overnight is still going to be below that.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Pretty much. It's probably the worst "big" feud in WWE history. The two have almost no chemistry. Their matches suck generally and the build up to their matches suck. The only reason the recent one was actual decent was the Heyman dynamic. It's not even really a big-feel match between the two in the grand scheme of things, and it never has been.


Sorry to quote your old post, but Austin and Taker is worse to me. The only decent match those two had was the 2001 PPV match and that had a badly botched finish. They just never clicked. Austin deciding he was going to have the best WWF title run ever that year is probably the only reason that match was decent haha.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

GNKenny said:


> Sorry to quote your old post, but Austin and Taker is worse to me. The only decent match those two had was the 2001 PPV match and that had a badly botched finish. They just never clicked. Austin deciding he was going to have the best WWF title run ever that year is probably the only reason that match was decent haha.


Taker and Austin certainly wasn’t what it could’ve been, but the build to Summerslam is still one of the time best to that PPV imo. The match even started well but definitely went down a step due to the concussion.

Still, I’d say Taker/Austin match quality was more hit or miss than straight up miss like Brock and Roman. Their PPV match in 97, I haven’t watched in a while but I remember being really good. SS 98 was still a decent match despite the concussion. OTE 99 was bad but also reasonably the two guys weren’t mentally in it at all. FL 99 first blood I thought was an excellent really fun match. Up there as maybe the best match from that year. JD 2001 was awesome, and BL 2002 definitely wasn’t good.

Overall they didn’t have the best chemistry, but each were individually good enough to make it work imo. Not going to go down as an all time great feud, but still a pretty good one as a whole, albeit a bit spotty.

I think a better comparison to Brock/Roman is HBK/HHH. Kind of. The latter is still the much better program of the two, but their best match was their first one, and then it all kinda went down hill from there… except for the one on Raw late 2003 which was great. Thought their 3 Stages of Hell, LMS, and HIAC were really weak, the 3 stages match being particularly bad. Even still, none of them are as bad as most of the ones Brock/Roman had.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Needle. Mover.


----------



## DammitChrist

RainmakerV2 said:


> Needle. Mover.


The. Bunny.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The MAINSTREAM Spider-Man special guest Sasha Banks added an extra 100k viewers by opening the show.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472263576748380166*


----------



## KingofKings1524

Roman may move the needle, but Sasha BREAKS IT OFF. I mean, how long until she starts drawing attitude era numbers and the whole two hours is just Sasha in the ring cutting a promo? Not too far off I imagine.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

* Sasha selling double the tickets of RAW back-to-back, I know that's right. Leader of the A show for two years straight. 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472051603024797696







*


----------



## Dark Emperor

Hahaha, how does that have anything to do with Sasha.

Brock sells the tickets, simple as that.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Dark Emperor said:


> Hahaha, how does that have anything to do with Sasha.
> 
> Brock sells the tickets, simple as that.


Yep. I’m sure Brock Lesnar being advertised for those shows had nothing to do with it. It was ALL Sasha Banks and her enormous drawing power.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dark Emperor said:


> Hahaha, how does that have anything to do with Sasha.
> 
> Brock sells the tickets, simple as that.


*Yet she outdraws Brock's segments. Pack it up. Sasha opens and they're at 2.2. Brock was advertised two weeks ago and they were at 2 mil. Line up and collect your hot L at the door with everyone else.







*


----------



## yeahbaby!

The Legit DMD said:


> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472051603024797696
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Klitschko

Roman bringing in a higher rating then last week's Smackdown where he wasn't there? Oh damn.


----------



## InexorableJourney

Friday TV Ratings: The Greatest #AtHome Videos, Shark Tank, Hollywood Christmas Parade, Sing, Friday Night Smackdown


Friday, December 17, 2021 ratings -- New episodes: Shark Tank and The Greatest #AtHome Videos. Special: The 89th Annual Hollywood Christmas Parade and




tvseriesfinale.com





tvseriesfinale puts SmackDown at 2.21 million viewers, and a 0.5 rating in the 18-49 demo.

#romanratings


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*UPDATE: SMACKDOWN DID 2.3 MIL!!!!

SASHA BANKS IS THE GOAT!!!!

Sasha haters, please disperse in a neat and orderly fashion. There are plenty of L's for everybody. 


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473037575065636869







*


----------



## RapShepard

The Legit DMD said:


> *UPDATE: SMACKDOWN DID 2.3 MIL!!!!
> 
> SASHA BANKS IS THE GOAT!!!!
> 
> Sasha haters, please disperse in a neat and orderly fashion. There are plenty of L's for everybody.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473037575065636869
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


@DammitChrist


----------



## DammitChrist

RapShepard said:


> @DammitChrist


I like and enjoy Sasha Banks though.

I just find her super-fan to be extremely embarrassing.

You really need to know the difference.

Edit:

Why are you even encouraging this behavior btw?



The Legit DMD said:


> *UPDATE: SMACKDOWN DID 2.3 MIL!!!!
> 
> SASHA BANKS IS THE GOAT!!!!
> 
> Sasha haters, please disperse in a neat and orderly fashion. There are plenty of L's for everybody.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473037575065636869
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Grow up already.


----------



## sara sad




----------



## Dark Emperor

Tribal Chief and Brock bringing in the ratings.

The feud is doing insane numbers on Youtube & Instagram.

How anyone is putting it down to Sasha is beyond comprehension!


----------



## Dark Emperor

When was the last time they got numbers this high? This reminds me of the good old days when Seth feud with Mysterio family were routinely drawing 2.3m.


----------



## RapShepard

DammitChrist said:


> I like and enjoy Sasha Banks though.
> 
> I just find her super-fan to be extremely embarrassing.
> 
> You really need to know the difference.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Why are you even encouraging this behavior btw?


This you below 



DammitChrist said:


> Oh, you're still mad over the fact that ratings for Smackdown INCREASED again while the current Universal Champion was absent last week,


----------



## DammitChrist

sara sad said:


>


How many times do you need to be told that nobody is a big TV draw?


----------



## sara sad

RapShepard said:


> This you below


He only cares about ratings if it gives him another chance to shit on Roman.

But apparently us hyping up Sasha is the problem here


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

sara sad said:


>


*W for Sara! 







*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

sara sad said:


> He only cares about ratings if it gives him another chance to shit on Roman.
> 
> But apparently us hyping up Sasha is the problem here


*We just be minding our business enjoying our fave, then random salty people want to slander Sasha and get mad after they get buried in receipts. You wanted the smoke and we brought fire. Don't cry about it now.*


----------



## RapShepard

sara sad said:


> He only cares about ratings if it gives him another chance to shit on Roman.
> 
> But apparently us hyping up Sasha is the problem here


At this point folk should be able to admit Reigns, Rollins, Sasha, and Becky all draw to a decent degree. They aren't Cena and Batista type draws. But draws none the less.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> At this point folk should be able to admit Reigns, Rollins, Sasha, and Becky all draw to a decent degree. They aren't Cena and Batista type draws. But draws none the less.


*Sasha is the top draw by a sizeable margin though. The sooner others accept this, the sooner they can stop getting embarrassed on a weekly basis.*


----------



## DammitChrist

sara sad said:


> He only cares about ratings if it gives him another chance to shit on Roman.
> 
> But apparently us hyping up Sasha is the problem here


Oh, that's rich coming from the same hypocrite who also takes the opportunity to slander Becky Lynch on the Raw ratings thread (while being offended that some of her fans give her credit for whatever reason), but yet somehow has a problem with folks like me taking valid shots at the current Universal Champion (which is obviously a result of his obsessive fans derailing this thread by gloating about anything he does)


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *We just be minding our business enjoying our fave, then random salty people want to slander Sasha and get mad after they get buried in receipts. You wanted the smoke and we brought fire. Don't cry about it now.*


Says the guy who cried for a* whole week* on MULTIPLE rating threads when his favorite took an embarrassing L to the Bunny 

How is me pointing out that nobody is a big TV draw "slandering" Sasha? Are you this bad with reading comprehension?

I'm even willing to say that none of my top favorites are major draws either; so does this suddenly mean that I'm "slandering" Becky Lynch and Seth Rollins too despite being big fans of them too? 😂

Anyway, you're not "minding your own business enjoying your favorites." You continuously use statistics to twist your mediocre arguments in order to shove them down people's throats, and that's why you get called out for your embarrassing takes on a weekly basis.

Here, this L is for you, @The Legit DMD :


----------



## sara sad

DammitChrist said:


> Oh, that's rich coming from the same hypocrite who also takes the opportunity to slander Becky Lynch on the Raw ratings thread (while being offended that some of her fans give her credit for whatever reason), but yet somehow has a problem with folks like me taking valid shots at the current Universal Champion (which is obviously a result of his obsessive fans derailing this thread by gloating about anything he does)


Oh I don't have a problem with your slander of Roman at all! that why I don't respond to it (unlike you tagging me everytime I say anything close to being negative to Becky) I just laugh and move on

Big difference here.

Also for a supposed "Fan" you sure have a problem with anyone praising Sasha I wonder why?


----------



## InfamousGerald

The Legit DMD said:


> We just be minding our business enjoying our fave


LMAOOO you ain't minding shit


----------



## DammitChrist

sara sad said:


> Oh I don't have a problem with your slander of Roman at all! that why I don't respond to it (unlike you tagging me everytime I say anything close to being negative to Becky)
> 
> Big difference here.
> 
> *Also for a supposed "Fan" you sure have a problem with anyone praising Sasha I wonder why?*


Gee, maybe it's because you're indirectly encouraging that dude to continue instigating these fan wars regarding the ratings each week by pretending that Sasha Banks is a "huge" TV draw?

*Nobody* is a big TV draw. That INCLUDES Becky Lynch and Seth Rollins (who I'm big fans of too). The same goes for Big E, the current Universal Champion, Charlotte Flair, and anyone else too.

I don't even get why I need to prove that I'm a fan of Sasha's work to *you*. She's easily in my top 10 favorite females in WWE. Hell, she's probably around/outside my top 5 favorite females on the main roster.

The fact that I'm willing to say that Becky and Rollins aren't big TV draws should already tell you that this isn't a case of me "not" being a fan of Sasha too. It's me being realistic instead of being blind.

Edit:

Anyway, here's this just in case:



DammitChrist said:


> Top 10 All-Time Females:
> 
> 1. AJ Lee
> 2. Becky Lynch
> 3. Mickie James
> 4. Victoria
> 5. Molly Holly
> 6. Charlotte Flair
> 7. Trish Stratus
> 8. Lita
> 9. Asuka
> 10. Britt Baker
> 
> Honorable Mentions: Gail Kim, Torrie Wilson, Eve Torres, Candice LeRae, *Sasha Banks*, etc.
> 
> Top 10 Current Females:
> 
> 1. Becky Lynch
> 2. Charlotte Flair
> 3. Britt Baker
> 4. Asuka
> 5. Thunder Rosa
> 6. Candice LeRae
> 7. Ruby Soho
> *8. Sasha Banks*
> 9. Serena Deeb
> 10. Kris Statlander
> 
> Honorable Mentions: Bayley, Toni Storm, Rhea Ripley, Dakota Kai, Jinny, etc.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

sara sad said:


> Oh I don't have a problem with your slander of Roman at all! that why I don't respond to it (unlike you tagging me everytime I say anything close to being negative to Becky) I just laugh and move on
> 
> Big difference here.
> 
> Also for a supposed "Fan" you sure have a problem with anyone praising Sasha I wonder why?


*Imagine repeatedly quoting someone who hasn't responded to you throughout the entire year. Couldn't be me.







*


----------



## sara sad

I don't see you calling out anyone in the RAW thread who is saying that Seth and Becky are big draws?

It seems that's strictly reserved for Roman and Sasha fans.


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *Imagine repeatedly quoting someone who hasn't responded to you throughout the entire year. Couldn't be me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Imagine not having the spine to make responses to someone who calls you out on your bad takes, and solves his problems (that he clearly instigates throughout the past year) by ignoring them. Thankfully, I'm not you.



sara sad said:


> I don't see you calling out anyone in the RAW thread who is saying that Seth and Becky are big draws?
> 
> It seems that's strictly reserved for Roman and Sasha fans.


Why would I do that when your embarrassing fellow stan does that to Rollins and Becky already each week? How is this even the same?

He gets what he deserves when his favorites get the same treatment. I'm baffled that you're still unable to see this simply because you just happen to be a big fan of Sasha.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The Legit BOSS, The Draw, The Standard, The Needle Mover, THE GOAT, Sasha Banks. *

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473044631768207361


----------



## sara sad

The Legit DMD said:


> *The Legit BOSS, The Draw, The Standard, The Needle Mover, THE GOAT, Sasha Banks. *
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473044631768207361


Whoa

Is that almost a MILLION more then RAW's rating?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

sara sad said:


> Whoa
> 
> Is that almost a MILLION more then RAW's rating?


*I heard Sasha only brings "hundreds" of fans to the show though. They must've confused her with Becky.*


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *I heard Sasha only brings "hundreds" of fans to the show though. They must've confused her with Becky.*


Oh, @The Legit DMD , I see that you're still mad over the fact that Becky Lynch was the first woman to win in the main-event of a Wrestlemania ppv, and that she's the biggest star in the company


----------



## Dark Emperor

The Legit DMD said:


> *The Legit BOSS, The Draw, The Standard, The Needle Mover, THE GOAT, Sasha Banks. *
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473044631768207361


Hahahaha where do you find all these random thirsty Sasha fan boys who are the only ones who have the quarterly breakdown for Smackdown each week.

No surprise they claim Sasha segment is high every week. Come on, non of this is credible.

Brock v Roman feud is incredibly hot.




*3.3 MILLION VIEWS*

Sasha Match




*550K VIEWS

So Roman and Brock drew 6 times the amount of views Sasha got. And your here telling us Sasha is the draw.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dark Emperor said:


> Hahahaha where do you find all these random thirsty Sasha fan boys who are the only ones who have the quarterly breakdown for Smackdown each week.
> 
> No surprise they claim Sasha segment is high every week. Come on, non of this is credible.
> 
> Brock v Roman feud is incredibly hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3.3 MILLION VIEWS*
> 
> Sasha Match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *550K VIEWS
> 
> So Roman and Brock drew 6 times the amount of views Sasha got. And your here telling us Sasha is the draw.*


*Damn, that's crazy. It's a shame he couldn't get all those people to stay and watch him on TV. Sasha can't relate.*


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I thought ratings would go down though when Reigns came back? But Jesus that's a fantastic ratings.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I thought ratings would go down though when Reigns came back? But Jesus that's a fantastic ratings.


Ratings increased last week while the current Universal Champion was absent (for the 2nd time in a row too) 😂

Besides, I see that you're easily impressed with these numbers.

Smackdown generally did much better ratings several years ago; so this really isn't anything impressive


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> Ratings increased last week while the current Universal Champion was absent (for the 2nd time in a row too) 😂
> 
> Besides, I see that you're easily impressed with these numbers.
> 
> Smackdown generally did much better ratings several years ago; so this really isn't anything impressive


Yes? And ratings just increased with him on the show too, what's your point? Of course these numbers aren't anything special compared to what wrestling used to be, but in today's landscape? It's not too bad. If people can praise RAW getting 1.5 million viewers or AEW getting less than a million viewers, why doesn't SmackDown deserve praise for 2.3 million?


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> *Yes? And ratings just increased with him on the show too, what's your point?* Of course these numbers aren't anything special compared to what wrestling used to be, but in today's landscape? It's not too bad. If people can praise RAW getting 1.5 million viewers or AEW getting less than a million viewers, why doesn't SmackDown deserve praise for 2.3 million?


It had nothing to do with him then. That's all


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> It had nothing to do with him then. That's all


Oh well, doesn't matter at the end of the day, Reigns vs Lesnar is getting buzz and that's all that matters.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Oh well, doesn't matter at the end of the day, Reigns vs Lesnar is getting buzz and that's all that matters.


I gotta give Brock Lesnar some credit (and just him alone) for that.

The product would still be better off without both of those men being around anyway.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> I gotta give Brock Lesnar some credit (and just him alone) for that.
> 
> The product would still be better off without both of those men being around anyway.


Those two are the only reason to even watch main roster WWE right now, everything outside of them is just poorly written and awful garbage.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

2.3 million's a very good number for nowadays in general. But you have to look at what was advertised and hyped for this show and ask is this is the best they can do? Reigns, the guy they're booking like a mega star, makes his return (which granted a return after 1 week away ain't much), in a pivotal segment with Heyman, and Brock Lesnar being there... and the best they can do is 2.3 million? That's not buzz, that's the higher end of their mediocre range they can't seem to break.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Those two are the only reason to even watch main roster WWE right now, everything outside of them is just poorly written and awful garbage.


Pretty much everyone else has been sacrificed over the past several years just to make those 2 men look good, and it's a big reason why the product is stale as hell.

Brock Lesnar is just NOW somewhat interesting to watch now, but he still shouldn't even be in the world title picture in 2021.

Again, Smackdown sucks quality-wise mainly because those 2 men are beyond overpushed.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> Pretty much everyone else has been sacrificed over the past several years just to make those 2 men look good, and it's a big reason why the product is stale as hell.
> 
> Brock Lesnar is just NOW somewhat interesting to watch now, but he still shouldn't even be in the world title picture in 2021.
> 
> Again, Smackdown sucks quality-wise mainly because those 2 men are beyond overpushed.


Lesnar has been interesting his whole career, the best run of his was the 2014-2016 run after he broke the streak and just murdered everybody. Lesnar has always been entertaining.

And the reason SmackDown sucks is quite simply that the roster sucks, there's nobody outside of McIntyre as a full timer who's worth pushing.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Lesnar has been interesting his whole career, the best run of his was the 2014-2016 run after he broke the streak and just murdered everybody. Lesnar has always been entertaining.
> 
> And the reason SmackDown sucks is quite simply that the roster sucks, there's nobody outside of McIntyre as a full timer who's worth pushing.


That's weird. I thought Smackdown "won" the draft though 

Nah, Brock Lesnar became boring to watch from 2017 up until he turned face months ago.

For the record, Sami Zayn and Cesaro both deserve to be pushed too. Sheamus is worth mentioning as well.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> That's weird. I thought Smackdown "won" the draft though
> 
> Nah, Brock Lesnar became boring to watch from 2017 up until he turned face months ago.
> 
> For the record, Sami Zayn and Cesaro both deserve to be pushed too. Sheamus is worth mentioning as well.


Let's look at it this way, both rosters are garbage right now. And Brock being Universal Champion during that time was the only thing worth caring about, everything else was awful. 

Zayn can stay in the midcard and Cesaro absolutely not, dude still can't cut a promo, if he can't cut one by now he's not worthy of a push. Sheamus is winding down his career, he doesn't need a push.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Let's look at it this way, both rosters are garbage right now. And Brock being Universal Champion during that time was the only thing worth caring about, everything else was awful.
> 
> Zayn can stay in the midcard and Cesaro absolutely not, dude still can't cut a promo, if he can't cut one by now he's not worthy of a push. Sheamus is winding down his career, he doesn't need a push.


Nah, Raw actually has a really good roster nowadays, and Brock Lesnar holding the Universal Champion for an indefinite period of time multiple times years ago made the product boring.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, Raw actually has a really good roster nowadays, and Brock Lesnar holding the Universal Champion for an indefinite period of time multiple times years ago made the product boring.


RAW's roster is still garbage as ever, still don't have any good storylines either. Brock made the belt feel important.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> RAW's roster is still garbage as ever, still don't have any good storylines either. Brock made the belt feel important.


Nah, Raw has a good roster 

Lesnar didn't do the Universal championship any favors by being absent at least 90% of the time.


----------



## TheFiend666

DammitChrist said:


> Smackdown generally did much better ratings several years ago; so this really isn't anything impressive


SeVeRaL YeArS AgO 

Can you imagine if this was said in the AEW section and the tears you would shed lmao


----------



## DammitChrist

TheFiend666 said:


> SeVeRaL YeArS AgO
> 
> Can you imagine if this was said in the AEW section and the tears you would shed lmao


What in the heck does AEW have anything to do with this?

How does a 50+ year old wrestling company in ANY way compare to a 2+ year old wrestling company?

Talk about reaching to extreme heights in order to prove a terrible point 😂

Edit:

Anyway, you're the one with tears in your eyes.


----------



## TheFiend666

DammitChrist said:


> What in the heck does AEW have anything to do with this?
> 
> How does a 50+ year old wrestling company in ANY way compare to a 2+ year old wrestling company?
> 
> Talk about reaching to extreme heights in order to prove a terrible point 😂
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Anyway, you're the one with tears in your eyes.


Blah blah blah didn't read.


----------



## DammitChrist

TheFiend666 said:


> Blah blah blah didn't read.


That's because you know that you can't come up with a good response. Now back off.


----------



## TheFiend666

DammitChrist said:


> Now back off.


Take your own advice. I see you legit stalk legit boss every day and he never even replies too you


----------



## DammitChrist

TheFiend666 said:


> Take your own advice. I see you legit stalk legit boss every day and he never even replies too you


Yea, I don't care. He deserves to be called out on here for his misleading bad takes. He doesn't reply because he's intolerant and he doesn't have any good counterargument.

You're defending someone who continuously instigates fan wars in these rating threads each week.

Just wait until tomorrow afternoon on the Raw ratings thread. He'll instigate another fan war about wrestlers he despises regarding the ratings. I'll stay away from there until that happens.

Anyway, you've added nothing on here besides waste time about irrelevant topics


----------



## Fearless Viper




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> 2.3 million's a very good number for nowadays in general. But you have to look at what was advertised and hyped for this show and ask is this is the best they can do? Reigns, the guy they're booking like a mega star, makes his return (which granted a return after 1 week away ain't much), in a pivotal segment with Heyman, and Brock Lesnar being there... and the best they can do is 2.3 million? That's not buzz, that's the higher end of their mediocre range they can't seem to break.


*Lesnar was advertised two weeks ago and they got 2 million viewers, but you conveniently choose to ignore that, which doesn't surprise me at all. Brock himself has hit record low ratings multiple times, but that doesn't stop you from overrating him as a draw for this company while trying to discredit Sasha for drawing the highest ratings by far for the last 2 years.*


----------



## Dark Emperor

The Legit DMD said:


> *Lesnar was advertised two weeks ago and they got 2 million viewers, but you conveniently choose to ignore that, which doesn't surprise me at all. Brock himself has hit record low ratings multiple times, but that doesn't stop you from overrating him as a draw for this company while trying to discredit Sasha for drawing the highest ratings by far for the last 2 years.*


Haha you're just trolling. 

Firstly Sasha didn't draw these ratings. The main thing advertised was the Brock v Roman feud. We might as well say Charlotte drew these numbers then.
Secondly, Seth drew higher numbers last year in a pandemic era where his blowoff match for Mysterio feud was the only thing advertised. So its not the highest rating by far in last two years. That was 2.326m.
Quotes like the 'highest rating in last two years' which is clearly incorrect brings the credibility of your weekly exclusive quarterly numbers where Sasha is always in the highest segment into question....


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dark Emperor said:


> Secondly, Seth drew higher numbers last year in a pandemic era where his blowoff match for Mysterio feud was the only thing advertised. So its not the highest rating by far in last two years. That was 2.326m.


*This was the cue to never take a post of yours seriously again. Welcome to the ignore list.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327222805608374272*


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *This was the cue to never take a post of yours seriously again. Welcome to the ignore list.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327222805608374272*


Wait, you getting *proven wrong* once again is all it takes to get in your ignore list? 😂

Wow, I’m baffled; but I’m not surprised.


----------



## Dark Emperor

The Legit DMD said:


> *This was the cue to never take a post of yours seriously again. Welcome to the ignore list.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327222805608374272*


That was a massive blowoff match and just one part of the show. Don't even know if those numbers were verified but i do know overall rating for that show was less than the one i posted. Are you telling us other segments do not do 2.50m when the show averages more than this episode did?

Lmao at ignore list on an internet forum . Jheeze i hope you aren't a grown ass male as you are taking than Sasha fanboying to creepy levels.


----------



## Dark Emperor

DammitChrist said:


> Wait, you getting *proven wrong* once again is all it takes to get in your ignore list? 😂
> 
> Wow, I’m baffled; but I’m not surprised.


Haha i didn't even know that was a thing on here.


----------



## DammitChrist

Dark Emperor said:


> That was a massive blowoff match and just one part of the show. Don't even know if those numbers were verified but i do know overall rating for that show was less than the one i posted. Are you telling us other segments do not do 2.50m when the show averages more than this episode did?
> 
> Lmao at ignore list on an internet forum . *Jheeze i hope you aren't a grown ass male as you are taking than Sasha fanboying to creepy levels.*


Your hopes would be shattered then


----------



## Klitschko

Does anyone else love how much it eats up DammitChrist that the show with Sasha and Roman as universal champion is getting almost triple the viewership of Dynamite?


----------



## InfamousGerald

Klitschko said:


> Does anyone else love how much it eats up DammitChrist that the show with Sasha and Roman as universal champion is getting almost triple the viewership of Dynamite?


“Almost triple” ahhh classic WF, people exaggerating and lying to themselves, I don’t think it was even 2.5x the amount of viewers, clown shit


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Klitschko said:


> Does anyone else love how much it eats up DammitChrist that the show with Sasha and Roman as universal champion is getting almost triple the viewership of Dynamite?


*Sasha's segment did 2.4 million and Dynamite does a little over 800,000 on average, so your math checks out sir!*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Klitschko said:


> Does anyone else love how much it eats up DammitChrist that the show with Sasha and Roman as universal champion is getting almost triple the viewership of Dynamite?


To be fair, it's quite satisfying to know that SD's numbers on FOX are down 50% since the show's debut on FOX just two years ago.


----------



## Klitschko

Showstopper said:


> To be fair, it's quite satisfying to know that SD's numbers on FOX are down 50% since the show's debut on FOX just two years ago.


Kind of like how AEW's ratings have dropped by almost 50% since their debut episode 2 years ago, right?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Klitschko said:


> Kind of like how AEW's ratings have dropped by almost 50% since their debut episode 2 years ago, right?


Yep. I'm not an AEW fan, so I don't care. AEW isn't on national television, though.


----------



## Klitschko

Showstopper said:


> Yep. I'm not an AEW fan, so I don't care. AEW isn't on national television, though.


Fair enough.


----------



## elvis_jackson

DammitChrist said:


> Yea, I don't care. He deserves to be called out on here for his misleading bad takes. He doesn't reply because he's intolerant and he doesn't have any good counterargument.
> 
> You're defending someone who continuously instigates fan wars in these rating threads each week.
> 
> Just wait until tomorrow afternoon on the Raw ratings thread. He'll instigate another fan war about wrestlers he despises regarding the ratings. I'll stay away from there until that happens.
> 
> Anyway, you've added nothing on here besides waste time about irrelevant topics


you are also instigating ''fan wars'' (what a retarded term ffs) with your constant quoting random user's posts and going like ''nah,you are COMPLETELY wrong and clueless,he (literally everyone) is actually very good pro wrestler,you have a terrible taste my dude'' etc
grow up and get some help


----------



## elvis_jackson

TheFiend666 said:


> Take your own advice. I see you legit stalk legit boss every day and he never even replies too you


yeah,this especially is beyond creepy,even for him lol,he's clearly obsessed and maybe even in love with that dude.meanwhile,he ignores him EVERY.SINGLE TIME. and treat him like pathetic worthless bitch who isn't worth replying to,like he should  cudos to him for that,although he's also terrible poster with his constant unwarranted praise for talentless clowns like sasha,bret baker etc


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*No surprise here:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475348945027186691*


----------



## validreasoning

Showstopper said:


> To be fair, it's quite satisfying to know that SD's numbers on FOX are down 50% since the show's debut on FOX just two years ago.



Comparing the debut episode which was given massive advertising everywhere for months and featured Rock, Lesnar's first tv match in 15 odd years (and for WWE title no less) a loser leaves town ladder match featuring Shane and the surprise debuts of Cáin and Fury with weekly TV is not fair lol. 

It would be akin to saying NFL TV ratings are down 80% this year if I compared superbowl numbers with Monday night football...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Legit DMD said:


> *No surprise here:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475348945027186691*


*Mike once again beat Thurston by 14 hours.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475566389243125769*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

validreasoning said:


> Comparing the debut episode which was given massive advertising everywhere for months and featured Rock, Lesnar's first tv match in 15 odd years (and for WWE title no less) a loser leaves town ladder match featuring Shane and the surprise debuts of Cáin and Fury with weekly TV is not fair lol.
> 
> It would be akin to saying NFL TV ratings are down 80% this year if I compared superbowl numbers with Monday night football...


Not my point. What it shows is that there is a potential there for 4 million viewers if wrestling fans with FOX were interested in what is going on SD these days they'd be doing closer to 4 million than they are 2 million. They're doing half of that in 2 short years...even with all of those MASSIVE draws AND on national television.

----------------------------------

Separate point:

And looking at that chart, they once again finished in 2nd to last place in terms of overall viewers once again.


----------



## Rankles75

Taped show over Christmas with no big matches announced. Not surprising ratings…


----------



## The Boy Wonder

The FOX debut showed they could draw 4 million fans, however they blew it by not capitalizing with that particular show. They wasted an appearance by The Rock by having him do a segment with Becky Lynch. The big storyline coming out of the show was Cain showing up to confront Brock. They didn't do enough to keep viewers interested.


----------



## KingofKings1524

If Sasha Banks was on the show they would have pulled an extra million easy.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475880825300340741

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Wow, they nearly got 2 million on Christmas Eve, without any of the "stars". 

Hell it's better than half a dozen episodes this year. That's pretty crazy. I was expecting this to be the lowest viewed SD of the year.


----------



## Not Lying

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Wow, they nearly got 2 million on Christmas Eve, without any of the "stars".
> 
> Hell it's better than half a dozen episodes this year. That's pretty crazy. I was expecting this to be the lowest viewed SD of the year.


Sami is a draw bro, how could you forget??


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Definition of Technician said:


> Sami is a draw bro, how could you forget??


Shit, you right. Ratings Savior Sami single-handily keeping SD above Raw this week.


----------



## Blonde

The Boy Wonder said:


> The FOX debut showed they could draw 4 million fans, however they blew it by not capitalizing with that particular show. They wasted an appearance by The Rock by having him do a segment with Becky Lynch. The big storyline coming out of the show was Cain showing up to confront Brock. They didn't do enough to keep viewers interested.


It was reported days before the show that The Rock was asking for a segment with Becky Lynch. But 2 years later, you're STILL bitter over that.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Lyynch said:


> *It was reported days before the show that The Rock was asking for a segment with Becky Lynch.*But 2 years later, you're STILL bitter over that.


Can you provide a link?


----------



## Blonde

The Boy Wonder said:


> Can you provide a link?











Report: The Rock Wants WWE Smackdown Segment With Becky Lynch - WrestleTalk


Earlier on in the week, The Rock confirmed that he will be making his WWE return on the debut episode of Friday Night Smackdown on FOX. The decision to announce the […]




wrestletalk.com





From what I remember, before this we were only aware of her being involved in the 4HW match that was scheduled for the show.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Lyynch said:


> Report: The Rock Wants WWE Smackdown Segment With Becky Lynch - WrestleTalk
> 
> 
> Earlier on in the week, The Rock confirmed that he will be making his WWE return on the debut episode of Friday Night Smackdown on FOX. The decision to announce the […]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrestletalk.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I remember, before this we were only aware of her being involved in the 4HW match that was scheduled for the show.


Ok fair enough.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Acknowledge him.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477042947031982085


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Acknowledge him.*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477042947031982085


Reigns= G.O.A.T.👏👏👏👏👏

Believe that haters😎


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HR 1 - 2.247 .6
HR 2 - 2.073 .5

https://www.spoilertv.com/2022/01/tv...uary-2022.html


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Pretty solid overnight number. Lesnar definitely helping to some degree as he was in the fall, and the final number should be a good bit above same episode last year.


----------



## validreasoning

Showstopper said:


> Not my point. What it shows is that there is a potential there for 4 million viewers if wrestling fans with FOX were interested in what is going on SD these days they'd be doing closer to 4 million than they are 2 million. They're doing half of that in 2 short years...even with all of those MASSIVE draws AND on national television.


It doesn't show that. It shows if a show is built up and hyped for months as something must see/special, once in a decade etc you will get a large audience. Same with Raw 1000 in 2012.

When Wrestlemania was on ppv they regularly got 1 million ppv buys because its built as special but yet despite that the other ppvs didn't do anywhere close. If the audience was there surely every ppv should do 1 million..

SD was doing 2 million viewers two weeks after SD debut on Fox. You are trying to paint it like they were doing 4 million first year, come on now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

validreasoning said:


> It doesn't show that. It shows if a show is built up and hyped for months as something must see/special, once in a decade etc you will get a large audience. Same with Raw 1000 in 2012.
> 
> When Wrestlemania was on ppv they regularly got 1 million ppv buys because its built as special but yet despite that the other ppvs didn't do anywhere close. If the audience was there surely every ppv should do 1 million..
> 
> SD was doing 2 million viewers two weeks after SD debut on Fox. You are trying to paint it like they were doing 4 million first year, come on now.


That's not what I'm saying at all. All I said is that there is a _possible_ audience of 3.9 million people if those fans are interested enough in the product.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Seth back on Smackdown BayBay! Numbers will trend upwards into the Rumble. Lets go!


----------



## Kentucky34

Dark Emperor said:


> Seth back on Smackdown BayBay! Numbers will trend upwards into the Rumble. Lets go!


Biggest TV draw in the industry.

He has been helping RAW retain its audience the past few months and now he is giving Smackdown a boost in viewership.

Imagine the number he would draw with Reigns' push.


----------



## Spartan117

*Smackdown Ratings for January 7th, 2021:*
2,271,000 viewers
P18-49: 0.58 rating (756,000)

Very good number for the first show of the year. Highest demo since October and up over the same week last year. If they're able to trend upwards like they did last year in January, they may be able to hit 2.3-2.4 this month at some point. This is the month to build momentum though as February will slow them down before the build back up in March.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Pretty good number for nowadays, and up from last year. Lesnar has some effect, but we'll see how far it goes. It's still only the higher end of their range, and down from a couple years ago by a little under 10%. If they hit 2.4-2.5 million at some point for an episode, that'll be notable as it'll be the first time since the very beginning of the pandemic.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Spartan117 said:


> *Smackdown Ratings for January 7th, 2021:*
> 2,271,000 viewers
> P18-49: 0.58 rating (756,000)
> 
> Very good number for the first show of the year. Highest demo since October and up over the same week last year. If they're able to trend upwards like they did last year in January, they may be able to hit 2.3-2.4 this month at some point. This is the month to build momentum though as February will slow them down before the build back up in March.


----------



## Kentucky34

Reigns is on the show every week.

Seth spiked the numbers this week.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Kentucky34 said:


> Reigns is on the show every week.
> 
> Seth spiked the numbers this week.


Yes, his unadvertised 10 second spot at the end with him laughing like a mental patient probably gained at least a million viewers.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Turns out it wasn't Sasha bringing in all the ratings afterall .


----------



## ThirdMan

@Dark Emperor What are you _talking _about? Clearly it was her, and _only_ her, that drew 22 million viewers to the college football championship game last night.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Dark Emperor said:


> Turns out it wasn't Sasha bringing in all the ratings afterall .


I think now that people are aware she won’t be around for a while there will probably be somewhere around a 500k decline next week, if not more. The only way to retain some of the audience is to bring in the Rock. He’s almost as mainstream as Sasha and could stop some of the bleeding.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

H1 -2.063
H2 -2.050

Avg - 2.057

Will probably be around 2.17 if it follows usual trend for final number.









TV Ratings for Friday 14th January 2022 - Network Prelims, Finals and Cable Numbers Posted


TV Ratings for Friday 14th January 2022 - Network Prelims, Finals and Cable Numbers Posted




www.spoilertv.com





Only good thing based on this prelim number is the two hours were actually close together, where usually one beats the other by 100-200k. They basically lost out on the the first hour boost they had last week.

It’s not a horrible number but is another mediocre one all things considered. Going to be down from last week, but more importantly down from last year’s number, after they were up last week. Brock seems to be the only real “difference maker”, but even then he’s not this big draw either. Roman’s already shown to be a drawing failure, and Seth hasn’t been pushed and protected to the level of those two to be any difference maker himself.


----------



## ThirdMan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483546424977641476


----------



## Spartan117

*Smackdown Ratings for January 14th, 2021:*
2,174,000 viewers
P18-49: 0.56

Solid number. Down from last week, but that's to be expected since last week they advertised Reigns and Brock facing off, and this week they advertised Reigns and Seth facing off. The former is obviously a bigger deal than the latter. I'd be surprised if they really go any higher from here since they didn't do Goldberg for Royal Rumble, and the Reigns vs. Brock angle is done for now.

If Reigns is due to lose the title as expected at the Rumble, then it's highly unlikely we're getting anything with Goldberg in February either. Therefore pretty much expecting Smackdown to hover between 2-2.3 million until after Elimination Chamber, at which point the Reigns vs. Brock angle should begin to pick up. That'll probably be their best chance at doing numbers above 2.3 million at some point in either February or March. Who knows though, maybe we'll be surprised.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Pretty decent number.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483558023327059979*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

About what I expected. Another weak number. Next couple weeks will be tough to top year over year, but last year's Feb and March numbers were pretty bad. If Lesnar can't keep them above them, then that'll be really bad.


----------



## Not Lying

Smackdown was doing less than 2.1m for a while there in Nov-Dec, being back up pre-Rumble to almost 2.2m is good.
I think Lita/Charlotte + Seth/Reigns should be enough to maintain SD for a while. Of course Zayn in the IC picture is always good for the upper-card.


----------



## Spartan117

#BadNewsSanta said:


> About what I expected. Another weak number. Next couple weeks will be tough to top year over year, but last year's Feb and March numbers were pretty bad. If Lesnar can't keep them above them, then that'll be really bad.


Outside of 1 show in February, their February and March numbers averaged almost 2.2 million. Those aren't bad by any stretch, nor would this year's if they merely matched those. They'd basically be flat, and seeing how Raw is bleeding, it's a good sign they're actually retaining rather than also losing which would be expected. It used to be if one show took a hit, the other did too since it's ultimately one brand which is WWE.

*2021/04/02 - 2,137,000
2021/03/26 - 2,191,000
2021/03/19 - 2,093,000
2021/03/12 - 2,171,000
2021/03/05 - 2,252,000
2021/02/26 - 2,145,000
2021/02/19 - 2,217,000
2021/02/12 - 1,990,000
2021/02/05 - 2,257,000*
2021/01/29 - 2,304,000
2021/01/22 - 2,383,000
2021/01/15 - 2,261,000
2021/01/08 - 2,120,000
2021/01/01 - 2,013,000



The Definition of Technician said:


> *Smackdown was doing less than 2.1m for a while there in Nov-Dec*, being back up pre-Rumble to almost 2.2m is good.
> I think Lita/Charlotte + Seth/Reigns should be enough to maintain SD for a while. Of course Zayn in the IC picture is always good for the upper-card.


*2021/12/31 (FS1 Recap) - 378,000
2021/12/24 - 1,972,000*
2021/12/17 - 2,303,000
2021/12/10 - 2,142,000
*2021/12/03 - 2,030,000*
2021/11/26 - 2,149,000
*2021/11/19 - 2,064,000*
2021/11/12 - 2,104,000
*2021/11/05 - 2,093,000*

They had 9 shows in that period. Of the 5 times it fell below 2.1 million, 1 was a Christmas Eve show and another was a FS1 recap show. Out of the other 3, 1 is literally just under 2.1 million. Prior to November, if you exclude the 2 FS1 shows, you'd have to go all the way back 13th August for a Smackdown viewership below 2.1 million (2,084,000 viewers). There's nothing about the January numbers right now (or even the November/December numbers) which is outside of the usual trend, be it upwards or downward. Smackdown went into a post-WM slump back from May 2021 but since the fans returned, it's consistently been in the same trend line aside from a brief period of around 4 weeks when Lesnar returned where it seemed it was breaking upward (it didn't though and fell back to the expected trend).


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Strong number for Smackdown. Good to see. Seth is on a roll this week:

2.136M viewers and a . 6 in the demo.

Hour 1- 2.145M and .6
Hour 1- 2.127M and .6

https://www.spoilertv.com/2022/01/tv...uary-2022.html


----------



## Kentucky34

Seth = Ratings.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Not a great number, but decent. Final will likely still be down over 100k year over year but to be fair last year was the highest viewed episode of 2021.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Kentucky34 said:


> Seth = Ratings.


Coming from the same guy that credited the Smackdown rating being above what it normally is because Seth made an unadvertised 10 second cameo at the very end so he could laugh like a goof.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Great numbers, looks like it will be close to 2.3m when the final numbers is out Monday.

Good job Seth!


----------



## Dark Emperor

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Not a great number, but decent. Final will likely still be down over 100k year over year but to be fair last year was the highest viewed episode of 2021.


What was last year's final number? 

They usually add around 120k-150k (120k last week) from overnights. So its looking like minimum 2.26m. I dont remember them getting any 2.40s last yr so very unlikely to be 100k more than this week.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Dark Emperor said:


> What was last year's final number?
> 
> They usually add around 120k-150k (120k last week) from overnights. So its looking like minimum 2.26m. I dont remember them getting any 2.40s last yr so very unlikely to be 100k more than this week.


Last year was 2.383 million (which from what I saw was the highest viewed episode last year).


----------



## Kentucky34

KingofKings1524 said:


> Coming from the same guy that credited the Smackdown rating being above what it normally is because Seth made an unadvertised 10 second cameo at the very end so he could laugh like a goof.


You can't downplay Seth's ability to draw after this week buddy.


----------



## Dark Emperor

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Last year was 2.383 million (which from what I saw was the highest viewed episode last year).


Ah fair enough. I genuinely cant remember that. This was during the Thunderdome era with no Brock & was not a post Rumble show. Quite odd, seems like an outlier.


----------



## Spartan117

Number has nothing to do with Seth. He was advertised last week, and they did 2.1 million in the final ratings. He wasn't advertised this week. The advertised story was Reigns title celebration. If Seth had any actual impact on ratings, Raw wouldn't be hitting record lows. He's there every week, and they're en-route to be hitting 1.5 million on the regular with how things are going. This is just part of the usual trend for Smackdown. Their trend line is basically 2.1-2.3 million.



#BadNewsSanta said:


> Last year was 2.383 million (which from what I saw was the highest viewed episode last year).


This was MSG which they advertised for a while and also Brock's big return to face Reigns. They could likely hit close to that number or higher if they peak right with Reigns and Brock this year. That's dependent on if they maintain interest though. They've been feuding for a good 4 months now.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Wow people are acting like Rollins is responsible for the ratings 😂😂😂


----------



## Dark Emperor

> This was MSG which they advertised for a while and also Brock's big return to face Reigns. They could likely hit close to that number or higher if they peak right with Reigns and Brock this year. That's dependent on if they maintain interest though. They've been feuding for a good 4 months now.


Not true, Brock didn't return until Summerslam last year. And the MSG show was after that. Jan-21 was Thunderdome and no crowd era.


----------



## KingofKings1524

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Wow people are acting like Rollins is responsible for the ratings 😂😂😂


I’ve also noticed that the biggest MEGA DRAW of all time, Sasha Banks has been absent for weeks, and yet the ratings remain the same. It’s almost like no matter who you throw out there, the audience remains the same.


----------



## Kentucky34

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Wow people are acting like Rollins is responsible for the ratings 😂😂😂


He clearly has a positive effect on them.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485722633740197890
Even though Smackdown hasn’t been good, they still get better ratings than Raw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The Tribal Chief is keeping the ratings up. Love that for him.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485719810071740421*


----------



## Spartan117

Solid number, but viewership is still in line with the usual trends. Of note really is the demo number, but a similar thing happened last year too.

We have 1 last show left, but I'm more excited to see the February numbers. It's hard to make a comparison right now because December messed things up. Smackdown managed to keep their viewership around the 2.1 million mark for December (2.3 million on 17th December stands out), so that essentially makes it impossible to determine whether there has been any bounce back in January because we're still within the usual range.



Dark Emperor said:


> Not true, Brock didn't return until Summerslam last year. And the MSG show was after that. Jan-21 was Thunderdome and no crowd era.


You're confusing things. Smackdown hit that number twice. The MSG episode in September was the highest rated one however. That's MSG and was Brock's return to Smackdown to confront Reigns. The January number was also great obviously, but that was the 2nd highest of the year.


----------



## Spartan117

Year over year ratings.

*2020 episodes:

January 1 Episode:* 2.013 million viewers, 0.53 (New Year’s episode)
*January 8 Episode:* 2.120 million viewers, 0.56
*January 15 Episode:* 2.262 million viewers, 0.67
*January 22 Episode:* 2.383 million viewers, 0.63
*January 29 Episode:* 2.304 million viewers, 0.62 (go home show for Royal Rumble)
*February 5 Episode:* 2.257 million viewers, 0.65 (post-Royal Rumble episode) 

*2021 episodes:

January 7 Episode:* 2.271 million viewers, 0.58
*January 14 Episode:* 2.174 million viewers, 0.56
*January 21 Episode:* 2.255 million viewers, 0.64

Comparison points would obviously be 8th, 15th, and 22nd episodes. The were up YOY against the first in both viewership and demo, down against the second in both, and now down against the third in viewership but up in demo just about. (Close enough where it doesn't really matter too much.)


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Decent number, about what was expected. Down, but again last year was the highest this week so it's somewhat expected/acceptable.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Decent number, about what was expected. Down, but again last year was the highest this week so it's somewhat expected/acceptable.


It's a pretty good number. First, last week with Rollins main-eventing against the NFL and doing a great job there, and then main-evening on last week's SD and being all over that show and doing their best number since September. Proud of him.


----------



## DammitChrist

Showstopper said:


> It's a pretty good number. First, last week with Rollins main-eventing against the NFL and doing a great job there, and then main-evening on last week's SD and being all over that show and doing their best number since September. Proud of him.


I’m so proud of his best friend, Kevin Owens, too!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Good to see that Reigns and the rest of the crew are holding down that number while Lesnar isn't there. Excellent stuff.


----------



## DammitChrist

Anyway, that number is definitely due to the Fox channel and not because of anyone else on the Smackdown brand.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The Tribal Chief is keeping the ratings up. Love that for him.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485719810071740421*


For the last two years, SmackDown has become The Roman Reigns show along with pro-wrestling's flagship TV program. Kudos to the Tribal Chief for taking The Rock's show above them all😎😎👏👏


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

BOOTS 2 ASSES said:


> For the last two years, SmackDown has become The Roman Reigns show along with pro-wrestling's flagship TV program. Kudos to the Tribal Chief for taking The Rock's show above them all😎😎👏👏


*I'll never forget how it was you, me, and three fan girls supporting him while the entire forum hated him back in 2014 😂.*


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I'll never forget how it was you, me, and three fan girls supporting him while the entire forum hated him back in 2014 😂.*


Yeah...and now most if not all of Wrestling Forum acknowledges your Tribal Chief😎. Modern day GOAT🤴

What a transformation and turn around🙂🙂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

BOOTS 2 ASSES said:


> Yeah...and now most if not all of Wrestling Forum acknowledges your Tribal Chief😎. Modern day GOAT🤴
> 
> What a transformation and turn around🙂🙂


*"Hey guys, Roman Reigns would be great as a top heel."

"No he won't. He has no personality." 

Hi @#BadNewsSanta 







*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Legit Lioness said:


> *"Hey guys, Roman Reigns would be great as a top heel."
> 
> "No he won't. He has no personality."
> 
> Hi @#BadNewsSanta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


And I was right. He still sucks


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

#BadNewsSanta said:


> And I was right. He still sucks


It's okay if you think he sucks. Not everyone is going to be a Roman Reigns fan, nor should anyone force you to like him. 

But like him or not, love or hate, can not debate, that Roman Reigns is the biggest name in current pro-wrestling. No one that is full time touches his star power.


----------



## DammitChrist

BOOTS 2 ASSES said:


> It's okay if you think he sucks. Not everyone is going to be a Roman Reigns fan, nor should anyone force you to like him.
> 
> But like him or not, love or hate, can not debate,* that Roman Reigns is the biggest name in current pro-wrestling. No one that is full time touches his star power.*


Randy Orton exists, and he has much more star power.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

BOOTS 2 ASSES said:


> It's okay if you think he sucks. Not everyone is going to be a Roman Reigns fan, nor should anyone force you to like him.
> 
> But like him or not, love or hate, can not debate, that Roman Reigns is the biggest name in current pro-wrestling. No one that is full time touches his star power.


Like it or not, cannot debate, Roman Reigns has cost the WWE over half of their audience over the last 7 years.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Like it or not, cannot debate, Roman Reigns has cost the WWE over half of their audience over the last 7 years.


Blatantly false statement. Roman is the biggest name of current pro-wrestling. But for his haters I think, "_ignorance is bliss."_🙄


----------



## Spartan117

Advertising was non-existent for tonight's Smackdown. Go home show for the Royal Rumble and they put out no actual advertisements or commercials. All they did was put the New Day/Corbin and Noami/Sonya stuff on Twitter last week and call it a day. Today they released a basic text preview for Reigns and Rollins, but that has no real reach.

Guessing they think the usual audience will tune in anyway for it being the go home show for the Royal Rumble. If today does a good number, it's not due to WWE's efforts in actually promoting anything. Let's see how much being the go home show actually matters because you'd think it'd be smarter to advertise in order to get a higher number (if it's actually possible). Can't say I see them getting a bump if this is how lazy they were though. If they do, then I guess good news for the Rumble as there must be hype.


----------



## ThirdMan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488257957842280457


----------



## Spartan117

Solid number. But there was no bump, which is to be expected since they didn't advertise jack for the show. It just fell right into the usual trend.

This week they're advertising what will happen next with Brock and Reigns, and Ronda coming to Smackdown. There's a chance they could do a higher number than usual because of that. We'll see though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

#1 in the demo for the night.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

OK number. Not good for the pre-Rumble show, but held up somewhat decently.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Rousey is a bigger draw than Sasha they said 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490071060829593601







*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

That's a pretty weak, bad considering it's the post-Rumble show. Heyman going back with Roman did nothing, and Rousey seemed to have no impact. Going to be down about 140-150k year over year if Thurston's estimate ends up being true.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> That's a pretty weak, bad considering it's the post-Rumble show. Heyman going back with Roman did nothing, and Rousey seemed to have no impact. Going to be down about 140-150k year over year if Thurston's estimate ends up being true.


*That ain't Roman's fault. Heyman's 15-minute rambling did absolutely nothing for anyone and explained nothing.*


----------



## DammitChrist

#BadNewsSanta said:


> That's a pretty weak, bad considering it's the post-Rumble show. Heyman going back with Roman did nothing, and Rousey seemed to have no impact. Going to be down about 140-150k year over year if Thurston's estimate ends up being true.


Yep, you'd think that the weaker rating would be higher considering this endless megapush, extended dominance, and boring Universal title reign coming off a big 4 ppv (under) 2 years later for the nonexistent needle mover.

It doesn't help that the show last night was trash (outside of like 2-3 highlights, which definitely didn't include the lame opening segment btw).

Anyway, this just confirms the fact that nobody in the company is a big draw nowadays.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Legit Lioness said:


> *That ain't Roman's fault. Heyman's 15-minute rambling did absolutely nothing for anyone and explained nothing.*


lol it's absolutely Roman's fault. He's a complete failure and if there was any interest in him, he'd have drawn more after his beatdown of Seth and costing Brock the belt.

Maybe Goldberg will move the needle a bit, since he's an actual star.



DammitChrist said:


> Yep, you'd think that the weaker rating would be higher considering this endless megapush, extended dominance, and boring Universal title reign coming off a big 4 ppv (under) 2 years later for the nonexistent needle mover.
> 
> It doesn't help that the show last night was trash (outside of like 2-3 highlights, which definitely didn't include the lame opening segment btw).
> 
> Anyway, this just confirms the fact that nobody in the company is a big draw nowadays.


Pretty much. Roman's the only one positioned to be a draw, and yet his tiny drawing power doesn't equate to the level of push he's received. This is nothing new. 4-4.5 million fans watching (with potential of over 5 on post Rumble/Mania episodes) on 3-hour cable was what he started with when his mega push began. He had over 4 million viewers watching him in a title match with Owens over a year ago... and none of that extra viewership was retained. He now sits in a 2-2.2 million range generally, and would be lucky to see 2.4. On Fox... for a 2 hour program. Makes you wonder what kind of numbers we'd see if SD was still on cable. I'd guess 1.3-1.6 million, but would really need see how SD used to do in comparison to Raw pre-Fox era.

But hey, the truth is declining interest and viewership of product doesn't really matter. As long as they have Saudi money coming in and Vince/co. can keep getting these great TV and streaming deals, Vince can push pretty much whoever he wants. He'd need to do some truly crazy shit like push someone who would have a huge negative PR impact on the company to really see any difference. Roman might be hurtful to the product in the sense that he's uninteresting, but he's not actually harmful to the product in that type of significant level.

Besides I've said before, the issue goes beyond Roman. It's a whole product issue, with the way they book everyone besides Roman (and some part-timers), being the central issue.


----------



## Dr. Middy

I mean I liked the Roman/Goldberg segment even though I have zero interest in Goldberg in 2022, but I guess people just weren't that interested in that. 

Ronda's drawing power has always felt overstated to me. Outside of her kicking somebody's ass... she's not very interesting, and the MMA run she had where she was on top of the world almost feels like ancient history. Plus, she's basically been out of the public eye since her Mania match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Dr. Middy said:


> I mean I liked the Roman/Goldberg segment even though I have zero interest in Goldberg in 2022, but I guess people just weren't that interested in that.


I actually liked the segment as a whole myself. Heyman cut a top tier promo and Goldberg went out and did well on his end too. I think this week's number isn't directly reflective of Goldberg or his feud with Reigns. I'd be shocked if next week went lower (though bear in mind last year 2/12/2021 episode was 1.990 million viewers... if next week does lower than that then that's abysmal).


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> lol it's absolutely Roman's fault. He's a complete failure and if there was any interest in him, he'd have drawn more after his beatdown of Seth and costing Brock the belt.
> 
> Maybe Goldberg will move the needle a bit, since he's an actual star.


*Wrong again. You give credit to everyone except Roman for 2.2 mil, so it's the whole roster's fault except his when they drop. In case you missed it, Goldberg was in the same segment and people still didn't give a fuck to watch the rest of the show. *


----------



## Dark Emperor

Rollins feud with Reigns ends, he's off Smackdown & ratings drop by around 100k.
Coincidence? I think not. Bring back Seth


----------



## JP111

WWE is quickly determining what the rest of the world already knows - in 2022, no one gives a shit about Ronda Rousey beyond wrestling fans. She is not drawing any new eyes to the product and will continue to do so.


----------



## Spartan117

The amount of overreacting in here to a number still likely to be within the usual 2.1-2.3 million trend for Smackdown. Pretty sure I told you all last month February will be a possible downtrend, before March gives an uptrend. This was the case last year (February was down around 80k on average from January since the Royal Rumble period generates more interest). It was also up against the Olympics and seeing as the second hour apparently did better than the first (something that never happens 90% of the time), it obviously had an effect. Granted fast nationals aren't accurate, but they shouldn't change positions with final data (not that we get the breakdown). Stop analyzing data week to week and look at overall trends.

This number also has nothing to do with Goldberg. He wasn't advertised nor would anyone outside of the IWC even be aware he could possibly be showing up. His return video on YouTube has 1.6 million views after 24 hours; it will be the most popular WWE video of this week within a couple days, and likely the last few months once it's all said and done. Obviously interest is there for him. He also positively impacted Raw when he showed up last year. The question is how much of a difference Goldberg makes because he's not looked the best since 2020 and his recent returns didn't have the impact his previous returns did. His return back in early 2020 did massive numbers (his segment was over 3 million viewers in February 2020). Now that could obviously be an opponent thing too since he was working with Drew and Lashley.

The advertising for this week was about Ronda choosing her WM opponent and the fallout of Reigns and Lesnar from Royal Rumble, with Lesnar not scheduled to actually appear. There's just not much interest coming out of the Royal Rumble other than what is the norm, and the usual February downtrend isn't going to help. What'll be interesting to see is if Goldberg vs. Reigns generates any interest in the next 2 weeks since they're bound to advertise it either for next week or the week after. It's a known thing now.


----------



## Sincere

Becky's return to SD outdraws Ronda's return on SD.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Sincere said:


> Becky's return to SD outdraws Ronda's return on SD.


You do realize the post Summerslam SD had more to do with Brock Lesnar returning, right? Also that number was inflated by NFL Preseason games. The real number is only 200,000 more than last night's episode.


----------



## Sincere

The Boy Wonder said:


> You do realize the post Summerslam SD had more to do with Brock Lesnar returning, right? Also that number was inflated by NFL Preseason games. The real number is only 200,000 more than last night's episode.


I realize that on SD Becky's return outdrew Ronda's return. Rationalize that as you will. But it remains the objective reality regardless of excuses.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Sincere said:


> I realize that on SD Becky's return outdrew Ronda's return. Rationalize that as you will. But it remains the objective reality regardless of excuses.


Did you not read the part about Brock Lesnar? If not there's no point in going further with this discussion.


----------



## Sincere

The Boy Wonder said:


> there's no point in going further with this discussion.


And nothing of value will be lost 

Now, back to my original point


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Oh wow, so 2nd hour actually even did a bit better than the 1st. Didn't realize that. Though Roman's segment being in the lower hour is nothing new 

Regardless though just a bad number given it being post-Rumble. Just checked and two years same week did over 2.5 million. The decline just continues.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Boy Wonder said:


> Did you not read the part about Brock Lesnar? If not there's no point in going further with this discussion.


*Becky's women's title match vs Liv was part of the lowest viewed hour in RAW history. Disregard everything he says.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468625555532746758*


----------



## Blonde

Sincere said:


> Becky's return to SD outdraws Ronda's return on SD.


And to think they needed Ronda to save the currently dead in the water SD women's division.


----------



## DammitChrist

Sincere said:


> I realize that on SD Becky's return outdrew Ronda's return. Rationalize that as you will. But it remains the objective reality regardless of excuses.


Yep, that's true.

That particular episode did higher with Becky Lynch showing up for the 1st time in a couple of years. I believe that Seth Rollins and maybe Edge were also around to help out in keeping viewers interested too.


----------



## Not Lying

The Boy Wonder said:


> You do realize the post Summerslam SD had more to do with Brock Lesnar returning, right? Also that number was inflated by NFL Preseason games. The real number is only 200,000 more than last night's episode.


Sure it did. lmao Lesnar didn't even return that show. Keep hating. Becky was the one advertised.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

The Definition of Technician said:


> Sure it did. lmao Lesnar didn't even return that show. Keep hating. Becky was the one advertised.







They were teasing Brock's return during the week. They never specified if Brock was showing up or not. Meltzer reported that ticket sales were doing well because of Becky and Brock. Fans expected to see Brock. Did Becky help with the viewership? Yes. Did Brock Lesnar's Summerslam return help more with the viewership? We'll never know.


----------



## Spartan117

If Becky had an impact on viewership, Raw wouldn't have been down trending so badly in the last quarter after the draft last year. Brock's appearances on Smackdown obviously help because he kept them high in December, which is the death month for ratings. Yet they managed to hit a peak of 2.3 million on December 17th with the advertised confrontation of Reigns and Brock. One has shown consistency in impact (Brock), the other hasn't shown any impact at all aside from apparently post-Summerslam, which also happened to be when Brock returned and they started milking the Reigns/Brock angle. Pretty simple math who the difference maker is.

You can also look at their YouTube numbers and Brock regularly gets the highest hits aside from Reigns on a few rare occasions, until Goldberg's return a couple days ago that is. We'll see how the Goldberg comparison goes over the next 2 weeks though since he has return advantage this week.

Becky's average YouTube views since her return are around 700k or something. Some of her segments got like 300k and 500k back when she came to Raw too which hits her average. She manages to balance out around 700k though. Brock Lesnar's average is ridiculously high. He regularly does over 2 million regardless, and is overall averaging closer to 4 million since his return, if not more (I'd have to double check a few numbers since some of the videos he has with Reigns have done stupid numbers like 7 and 10 million now). Brock's impact is significant enough that it increased Bobby's average views when he's been involved with other wrestlers, even when Brock is not part of the segment.

Break it down further and just look at return videos alone. Becky's Summerslam return is sitting at 2.4 million over 5 months later. Her 2 other videos from her return week are at 717k and 990k. The biggest video involving her that week funnily enough is the one that advertises Smackdown, and is sitting at 2.6 million, and also has Brock Lesnar in the title. (That advertisement is in the above post.)

Brock's Summerslam return video is at 9.6 million in the same time (this is just his WWE video, there are also non-WWE videos, one of which is over 4 million). He did not appear on Smackdown that week despite being advertised, but there is a segment about Paul Heyman and The Usos referring to Brock, and that sits at 1.4 million from his return week. The following week, there's one with Reigns and Heyman about Brock, and that's at 2.4 million. When Brock did finally appear on Smackdown, his video sits at 3.9 million views.

There's no comparison between these two. Brock is magnitudes bigger than Becky. He currently hits at an even higher range than Reigns, who hits at a much higher range than Becky does. (Although Reigns and Brock together do some stupid high numbers.)

If you want to compare it to Ronda, her videos on her return week are 2.7 million, 2.1 million, 1.7 million, and 890k. The last of the 4 is another recap video of her return (milk, milk, milk), the others obviously have her in it. This is obviously 1 week later, and not 5 months later. So those numbers will go a fair bit higher. She's already trending way higher. But we need to give it a few months, since RTWM tends to give a increase in engagement. I doubt she suddenly falls off a cliff though. She'll likely have much higher views than any other female wrestler moving forward.

Ronda is not a big TV ratings draw. We knew this back in 2018 too. She is however a much bigger draw than any other female wrestler in WWE. Her engagement metrics are usually much higher. That's a sign of interest in her.


----------



## ThirdMan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490792826531155978
Both shows were down against the opening ceremony of the Winter Olympics, which apparently drew 10.8 million viewers. I think the opening and closing ceremonies for the Olympics usually pop the biggest ratings.


----------



## DammitChrist

Okay, now we REALLY need to end this boring reign of terror.


----------



## justin waynes

DammitChrist said:


> Okay, now we REALLY need to end this boring reign of terror.


Agreed


----------



## justin waynes

Spartan117 said:


> If Becky had an impact on viewership, Raw wouldn't have been down trending so badly in the last quarter after the draft last year. Brock's appearances on Smackdown obviously help because he kept them high in December, which is the death month for ratings. Yet they managed to hit a peak of 2.3 million on December 17th with the advertised confrontation of Reigns and Brock. One has shown consistency in impact (Brock), the other hasn't shown any impact at all aside from apparently post-Summerslam, which also happened to be when Brock returned and they started milking the Reigns/Brock angle. Pretty simple math who the difference maker is.
> 
> You can also look at their YouTube numbers and Brock regularly gets the highest hits aside from Reigns on a few rare occasions, until Goldberg's return a couple days ago that is. We'll see how the Goldberg comparison goes over the next 2 weeks though since he has return advantage this week.
> 
> Becky's average YouTube views since her return are around 700k or something. Some of her segments got like 300k and 500k back when she came to Raw too which hits her average. She manages to balance out around 700k though. Brock Lesnar's average is ridiculously high. He regularly does over 2 million regardless, and is overall averaging closer to 4 million since his return, if not more (I'd have to double check a few numbers since some of the videos he has with Reigns have done stupid numbers like 7 and 10 million now). Brock's impact is significant enough that it increased Bobby's average views when he's been involved with other wrestlers, even when Brock is not part of the segment.
> 
> Break it down further and just look at return videos alone. Becky's Summerslam return is sitting at 2.4 million over 5 months later. Her 2 other videos from her return week are at 717k and 990k. The biggest video involving her that week funnily enough is the one that advertises Smackdown, and is sitting at 2.6 million, and also has Brock Lesnar in the title. (That advertisement is in the above post.)
> 
> Brock's Summerslam return video is at 9.6 million in the same time (this is just his WWE video, there are also non-WWE videos, one of which is over 4 million). He did not appear on Smackdown that week despite being advertised, but there is a segment about Paul Heyman and The Usos referring to Brock, and that sits at 1.4 million from his return week. The following week, there's one with Reigns and Heyman about Brock, and that's at 2.4 million. When Brock did finally appear on Smackdown, his video sits at 3.9 million views.
> 
> There's no comparison between these two. Brock is magnitudes bigger than Becky. He currently hits at an even higher range than Reigns, who hits at a much higher range than Becky does. (Although Reigns and Brock together do some stupid high numbers.)
> 
> If you want to compare it to Ronda, her videos on her return week are 2.7 million, 2.1 million, 1.7 million, and 890k. The last of the 4 is another recap video of her return (milk, milk, milk), the others obviously have her in it. This is obviously 1 week later, and not 5 months later. So those numbers will go a fair bit higher. She's already trending way higher. But we need to give it a few months, since RTWM tends to give a increase in engagement. I doubt she suddenly falls off a cliff though. She'll likely have much higher views than any other female wrestler moving forward.
> 
> Ronda is not a big TV ratings draw. We knew this back in 2018 too. She is however a much bigger draw than any other female wrestler in WWE. Her engagement metrics are usually much higher. That's a sign of interest in her.


Ronda is never a draw too,forget YouTube numbers because by that measurement roman is a very bad draw.


----------



## Spartan117

*2021 Smackdown Ratings:

January 1 Episode:* 2.013 million, 0.53 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*January 8 Episode:* 2.120 million, 0.56 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*January 15 Episode:* 2.262 million, 0.67 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*January 22 Episode:* 2.383 million, 0.63 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*January 29 Episode:* 2.304 million, 0.62 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*February 5 Episode:* 2.257 million, 0.65 rating in the 18-49 demographic

*Average:* 2.223 million, 0.61
*2021 Average:* 2.050 million, 0.54

*2022 Smackdown Ratings:

January 7 Episode:* 2.271 million, 0.58 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*January 14 Episode:* 2.174 million, 0.56 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*January 21 Episode:* 2.255 million, 0.64 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*January 28 Episode:* 2.217 million, 0.56 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*February 4 Episode:* 2.151 million, 0.51 rating in the 18-49 demographic

*Average:* 2.213 million, 0.57

Smackdown is still essentially flat YOY compared to the same timeframe last year, while trending overall above the 2021 average. Next 4 weeks will be pretty key for the show as January was the strongest month for Smackdown last year, while February and March were not as strong. So in order for Smackdown this year to perform equal to or better, it would have to remain above the 2.15 million mark moving forward. It will also need to do better in the demo by getting a range of 0.57-0.60 consistently. This week's demo number was especially weak, but I'm guessing the Olympics ceremony impacted that.



justin waynes said:


> Ronda is never a draw too,forget YouTube numbers because by that measurement roman is a very bad draw.


How would he be a very bad draw by that measurement when his views are 4 times higher than the next full-time wrestler, and the only people who are similar to him in numbers are Brock and Goldberg? Ronda is not a TV draw sure, but she is still a much bigger deal than any female wrestler in WWE. Her presence brings them attention, that is very clear. While she isn't making any waves for ratings, all other metrics via socials is way higher for her.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

A little better than I expected, but still a bad number for a post-Rumble show. Down YOY again, by around 100k again. Especially considering last year was still the Thunderdome era and they had less stars around, it looks even worse right now. 

This week should be great though with Goldberg back (I assume he's going to be there), and definitely above last year's awful number. They've shed a lot over the last 2 years, but next week should do a similar number to this week at the bare minimum.


----------



## Spartan117

#BadNewsSanta said:


> A little better than I expected, but still a bad number for a post-Rumble show. Down YOY again, by around 100k again. Especially considering last year was still the Thunderdome era and they had less stars around, it looks even worse right now.
> 
> This week should be great though with Goldberg back (I assume he's going to be there), and definitely above last year's awful number. They've shed a lot over the last 2 years, but next week should do a similar number to this week at the bare minimum.


Goldberg is not currently advertised for this week's Smackdown. Maybe that changes in the next 2 days, but as it stands, I'd expect him back for the go home show next week. Smackdown's current trend is 2.1-2.3 million. It will bounce between that until it either breaks below into a downtrend or upwards to create a higher baseline. What is more important is they do need to create an uptrend temporarily as there will be an inevitable decrease towards end of April until July. Getting higher ratings now would help that decline be less significant.

Also Smackdown is averaging 10k below last year, so being down 100k on one week isn't relevant. It's basically flat right now. What matters is if it deviates and creates a significant difference in the trend. For reference, this week's episode of Smackdown in 2021 did 1.990 million. If Smackdown does a similar number to this week with the coming episode on Friday, it'll actually be up YOY for 2022.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Last 4 episodes their average down is 100k. It's a pretty bad trend showing made even worse when you actually compare what's going on this year vs. what was going on last year. Hell, the highest viewed episode this year in this period isn't better than the lowest from last year.


2021

*January 15 Episode:* 2.262 million, 0.67 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*January 22 Episode:* 2.383 million, 0.63 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*January 29 Episode:* 2.304 million, 0.62 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*February 5 Episode:* 2.257 million, 0.65 rating in the 18-49 demographic 

Average: 2.30

2022

*January 14 Episode:* 2.174 million, 0.56 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*January 21 Episode:* 2.255 million, 0.64 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*January 28 Episode:* 2.217 million, 0.56 rating in the 18-49 demographic
*February 4 Episode:* 2.151 million, 0.51 rating in the 18-49 demographic 

Average: 2.20


----------



## Spartan117

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Last 4 episodes their average down is 100k. It's a pretty bad trend showing made even worse when you actually compare what's going on this year vs. what was going on last year. Hell, the highest viewed episode this year in this period isn't better than the lowest from last year.
> 
> 
> 2021
> 
> *January 15 Episode:* 2.262 million, 0.67 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *January 22 Episode:* 2.383 million, 0.63 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *January 29 Episode:* 2.304 million, 0.62 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *February 5 Episode:* 2.257 million, 0.65 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> 
> Average: 2.30
> 
> 2022
> 
> *January 14 Episode:* 2.174 million, 0.56 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *January 21 Episode:* 2.255 million, 0.64 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *January 28 Episode:* 2.217 million, 0.56 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> *February 4 Episode:* 2.151 million, 0.51 rating in the 18-49 demographic
> 
> Average: 2.20


Why would you arbitrarily cut off the previous episodes? You're removing relevant data to support an argument you're trying to make rather than actually analyzing the data as a whole since it doesn't fit your view. That's just bad framing. Hence you cut off strong performing episodes this year, while at the same time eliminating the previous year's weaker episodes.

If Smackdown this week literally does the exact same number, then it will only be down 50k based off just 1 extra week. Hence why it's ridiculous to be comparing 4 week periods as if it means something. 4 weeks doesn't make a trend by the way. The trend is based off several months, and also by us understanding the way historical ratings in WWE work. The current comparison is RTWM, which is January to March.

Smackdown has been inside its current range for 6 months. If you actually understood this, and what its ratings trend is, you'd realize why the argument you're trying to make is foolish since January was kind of an outlier last year. Basically, if Smackdown remains in its established trend, it's not going to be down 100k. It'll essentially be flat since it will likely balance out in the coming weeks. We need to see Smackdown break its current trend in order to be able to predict if it's going to go down.

YOY Smackdown is down 10k thus far. That's the most relevant part. With your arbitrary way of framing things, you could essentially start cutting off periods to say it's up soon enough, when it would still be flat.

As for comparing what's going on this year and what was going on last year, the show is built around Roman Reigns. Nothing in the big picture has changed there. Lesnar showed up in the first week, and they got a solid bump rating. Since then it was Reigns and Rollins, and obviously Reigns and Owens did better on the build to Rumble last year. Goldberg has now shown up, but we'd literally have to wait for his next appearance in 2 weeks as he's not advertised for this week nor was he advertised for last week. So he's here for 1 show which may as well be a non-factor. This time last year Edge was already beginning his WM story with Reigns on Smackdown with Bryan getting involved.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Sad thing is SD is down about 300k on average from two years ago. 200K lost between 2020 and 2021, and now 2021 to 2022 they're down another 100k. The downtrend continues and will continue until they actually find a more permanent star to reverse things... if they even can. They've done so much damage to themselves at this point, they'd probably never strike with anyone even if the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## Spartan117

Goldberg is on tonight's Smackdown despite not being advertised. They updated the Smackdown preview on WWE.com stating he will be on the show tonight. I forgot this is a double taping so that makes sense, since you can use him for both tapings. Having said that, WWE messed up here. Tapings usually do slightly less than usual, so they should've advertised Goldberg for this week as next week isn't likely to do as well anyway. Instead all they've advertised since last week is Naomi vs. Charlotte and Reign's response to Goldberg. Funnily enough, Reigns's response to Goldberg is not in the preview, but Goldberg showing up is. I would assume Reigns is on the show though since it's a double taping.

I don't think they will get a bump this week above the normal (didn't advertise Goldberg) or next week (taped show). We should expect the same numbers as usual. Smackdown this time last year did 1.990 million so short of a disaster, they should likely beat that number pretty easily by simply doing the usual range.

But that means it's now down to what likely happens after EC to see if Smackdown gets a bump in March or not. Biggest factor will inevitably be the next Reigns and Lesnar confrontation and the fallout of Elimination Chamber. They've already started advertising Brock for the Raw after EC, so whether he's on that week's Smackdown too remains to be seen.

Bring Goldberg back as a surprise. Waste any potential bump you could get from him. Not sure I get the logic since all previous Goldberg returns have helped the ratings when advertised.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492588075511205888
"Sasha Banks isn't a draw." 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣*


----------



## Cosmo77

no one cares about oldberg in 2022


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Pretty good prelim number. Final number should be about 2.2 million. It'll be a big year over year gain, although last year's number was horrible (it was the 1.990m). It looks like it'll be above last week's number as well.


----------



## RainmakerV2

How did viewership drop when the number is higher? Lmao wtf.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

The viewership went up for Charlotte/Naomi. That was the only thing advertised for hour 2.


----------



## Spartan117

Standard number falling within their trend line. Final number should be between 2.15-2.2 million if it lines up with prior adjustments. February is basically a nothing month for Smackdown. They didn't advertise Goldberg this week, and next week is a taped episode so I'd expect that to fall along the typical 2.1-2.2 million number too. Wasted his return really.

Next 2 weeks of shows last year did 2.217 million and 2.145 million. With Smackdown being a taped episode, it is more likely to fall on the lower range of the trend next week, so it should likely be down YOY. The week after however, it could certainly beat the 2.145 million number from the previous year relatively easily depending on how they advertise for it. Overall, Smackdown averaged 2.152 million in February last year. It stands a pretty good chance of beating that this year, but it was slightly down in January compared to last year. (January last year was unusually strong for them.)

More important now is March heading into WM38. It really will come down to how much hype they can build with Reigns and Lesnar coming out of Elimination Chamber. There were 6 Smackdown shows and 1 PPV from EC onwards in 2021. They used that to set up Daniel Bryan for the WM38 main event so there was a lot going on storywise. This year there are still 6 shows but no PPV. It is going to be 6 weeks of build entirely for Reigns and Lesnar, which considering this feud has been going on since August, is a lot of time when we're in the endgame.

As it stands, in 2021:

*January 2021 Average:* 2.267 million
*February 2021 Average: *2.152 million
*March 2021 Average:* 2.176 million
*RTWM37 Average (January to WM37):* 2.198 million

In 2022 so far:

*January 2022 Average:* 2.229 million
*RTWM38 Average (January to Present):* 2.213 million

The number to beat is 2.198 million this year. And we have 7 weeks to go. We're at the halfway point now.

Obviously the show is essentially flat, and very well could still be flat by the time this RTWM is over. March will determine whether they end up higher YOY, but if they do, I don't think it will be by a significant margin. Maybe like 30-50k at best. Still good in that for the first time they won't have actually lost their audience YOY, but also somewhat of a missed opportunity.

I think April to July is the period where we will see if Smackdown's trend actually changes or not. If it remains the same, that's probably great news for them, but at some point the trend has to change. Either the bottom needs to break or they need to establish a higher floor like last year. This is why this period was important as establishing a higher floor would've helped a potential decline later. And you can use WM momentum to do that.



Cosmo77 said:


> no one cares about oldberg in 2022


Goldberg wasn't advertised for this show.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Boy Wonder said:


> The viewership went up for Charlotte/Naomi. That was the only thing advertised for hour 2.


*That's really good for Naomi because the match was fantastic. The rest of the show outside of Roman was garbage though. They just aren't trying anymore*.


----------



## Spartan117

The Legit Lioness said:


> *That's really good for Naomi because the match was fantastic. The rest of the show outside of Roman was garbage though. They just aren't trying anymore*.


I think they're just in cruising mode until March when they start up whatever they want to do for WM. The main angle right now is on Raw with Brock and this whole Title vs. Title thing they're teasing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Rousey is flopping on MSG ticket sales:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493215644556443653*


----------



## Dr. Middy

This is when letting so many people go feels like it bit them in the ass, because I feel like feuds are being stretched paper thin. Like Drew/Madcap/Corbin and Sami/Nakamura/Boogs have felt like they've gone on for months and months now, Aliyah and Nattie have had like 4 straight matches, and they are actively using every single person on the roster except like a few people like Shotzi. I fully expect New Day and Usos to fight again, and bless them all because the matches are great and they've had great feuds before, but I'm sick of those two teams feuding and having matches.

Naomi/Charlotte meanwhile ruled, its the best Naomi has ever looked, and honestly Charlotte's best showing in forever too. I was surprised how much Charlotte gave and sold for Naomi, given she has a tendency to not sell enough. Hopefully that wasn't a one off if Naomi can work like that more consistently.


----------



## Spartan117

*Smackdown Ratings for 11th February 2022:*
2.231 million viewers
P18-49: 0.55

Good final number. Slightly higher adjustment than I would have expected. In order to beat last year's Road to Wrestlemania ratings, Smackdown will now need to maintain an average above 2.2 million for the next 7 weeks. They are currently flat. The comparison at this same point in time YOY:

*2021 Smackdown Average:* 2.219 million viewers
*2022 Smackdown Average:* 2.216 million viewers


----------



## Spartan117

Advertising for tonight's Smackdown focused on Reigns and Goldberg coming face to face. They've been running ads since Monday, which is something since last week they didn't advertise Goldberg at all despite him being on the show (the ads were just about Reigns response to Goldberg). It's a taped episode however which usually don't do as well as a normal episode, so it'll be interesting to see what the final number is on Monday.

The average number to beat from here on out until WM is 2.2 million, as I mentioned before, if they want to be up YOY compared to last year.


----------



## Spartan117

*Prelim for Smackdown on 18th February 2022:

8PM:* 2.060 million, 0.5
*9PM:* 2.064 million, 0.5

So probably once again an adjustment to 2.15-2.2 million on Monday. Still within the usual trend. A bit better than I was expecting as I thought the taped episode would bring it to 2 million for the overnight leading to maybe a final number of 2.1 million. Doesn't seem like they took much of a hit really. We will never know what Goldberg could've been in 2022 since they botched his return completely.

Anyway, Smackdown ratings are getting boring now. They just refuse to move one way or the other. I mean, it's good I guess, but boring. Next week could be interesting if they advertise Reigns and Brock since the match is now Title vs. Title, but with there being 6 weeks to go and Brock already advertised for Raw, they may save their next confrontation for the week after. Need to see how it goes for the next 4-5 weeks really to maybe determine what we could be seeing post-WM.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*It's embarrassing that they're using a directionless Sasha to sell tickets because Ronda is flopping. Live with your bad decisions and put her on the poster. 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496152813172318208*


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

2.173 million viewers for SmackDown. Good numbers.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496516198581768193


----------



## Dr. Middy

Started with a big segment and ended with a big segment. 

The ol' sandwich approach, but it kept viewers consistently for the most part so good number.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Here I thought it would just be the typical mediocre down year over year number for Smackdown and that would be it… but we actually have quarter hours for once. Hopefully we get them regularly now to have some more context.

Show started strong with Rousey, dipped quite a bit afterwards but recovered in second hour. Goldberg/Reigns segment didn’t do as well as it should have given it had Goldberg and Roman. Should’ve been easily the top of the night in overall viewership. Unless this is a typical trend for Smackdown where Q1 is always the highest by a lot, but that’s where hopefully we get more quarters weekly and can see at least in hindsight if that segment excelled like it should have, or was it about average (or lower than usual if final quarter does better usually in context of whole show).


----------



## KingofKings1524

How are they pulling these numbers without MEGA DRAW Sasha Banks!?!?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Here I thought it would just be the typical mediocre down year over year number for Smackdown and that would be it… but we actually have quarter hours for once. Hopefully we get them regularly now to have some more context.


*I kept bitching to Thurston on Twitter to post them and he finally listened! 😄*



> Show started strong with Rousey, dipped quite a bit afterwards but recovered in second hour. Goldberg/Reigns segment didn’t do as well as it should have given it had Goldberg and Roman. Should’ve been easily the top of the night in overall viewership. Unless this is a typical trend for Smackdown where Q1 is always the highest by a lot, but that’s where hopefully we get more quarters weekly and can see at least in hindsight if that segment excelled like it should have, or was it about average (or lower than usual if final quarter does better usually in context of whole show).


*Reigns had the second highest segment close to 10:00 and you're still out here hatin'. Never change, Santa 🎅. *


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Reigns had the second highest segment close to 10:00 and you're still out here hatin'. Never change, Santa 🎅. *


If it's easy like for this week, I will .


----------



## Not Lying

Zayn/Nakamura had a nice bump and Q6 is slightly down from Q5 and that's with 2 commercials.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> Zayn/Nakamura had a nice bump and Q6 is slightly down from Q5 and that's with 2 commercials.


*Yeah,* *2.2 for a taped show with the major result spoiled by the damn company on Twitter is really good. I guess a lot of people also tuned in to see how they were going to edit Ronda and Charlotte's horrible table botch. Even Cornette was impressed with how well they hid that on TV.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

TV Ratings for Friday 25th February 2022 - Network Prelims, Finals and Cable Numbers Posted


TV Ratings for Friday 25th February 2022 - Network Prelims, Finals and Cable Numbers Posted




www.spoilertv.com






H1 - 2.004
H2 - 1.948

Avg - 1.976

Unless this is one of those situations where the final number goes up much higher than usual, what a horrible number. They might just crack 2.1m. This with the big contract signing too is even worse. A complete failure. We’ll see what the final number is though, and also hopefully the quarters. If these prelim numbers are any indication, the Brock/Roman segment wasn’t even the highest of the night (but again it might not be reflective of the final numbers, including quarters).


----------



## the_hound

lol complete failure lmao


----------



## Dr. Middy

For as good as this Roman/Brock feud has been, a lot of the show feels like it isn't going anywhere. Like the matches are fun and some of the programs are enjoyable (I legitimately am kinda curious by Knoxville and Sami), but their roster has reached a point where it's become TOO small, so you end up doing the same programs way too often. 

It doesn't help also that Ronda basically feels like she doesn't want to be there at all, and the interest everybody has in her is already waning.


----------



## RainmakerV2

The roster is so depleted they have nothing and I love Ronda but she's not a great babyface at all. She's a natural bitch and her being some smiley babyface is lame.


----------



## DammitChrist

Sami Zayn (and Drew McIntyre to a lesser extent) is pretty much the only saving grace on the men's division atm.

Everyone else is either boring/overpushed or just presented to be irrelevant.


----------



## Erik.

#BadNewsSanta said:


> TV Ratings for Friday 25th February 2022 - Network Prelims, Finals and Cable Numbers Posted
> 
> 
> TV Ratings for Friday 25th February 2022 - Network Prelims, Finals and Cable Numbers Posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spoilertv.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H1 - 2.004
> H2 - 1.948
> 
> Avg - 1.976
> 
> Unless this is one of those situations where the final number goes up much higher than usual, what a horrible number. They might just crack 2.1m. This with the big contract signing too is even worse. A complete failure. We’ll see what the final number is though, and also hopefully the quarters. If these prelim numbers are any indication, the Brock/Roman segment wasn’t even the highest of the night (but again it might not be reflective of the final numbers, including quarters).


To be fair, the news will be dominating viewing figures for a while.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Weird how DA DEMO!!!111!!! went up but viewership went down.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498405066855886848


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498408844569022467


----------



## the_hound

LOOOOL "complete failure" they said


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498408844569022467





the_hound said:


> LOOOOL "complete failure" they said


*Yeah, it's Roman's fault a war is happening and garnering worldwide attention.*


----------



## DammitChrist

That's an excuse.



the_hound said:


> LOOOOL "complete failure" they said


Yep, 7+ years spent with the majority of that time frame with various crowds strongly rejecting him, and also not being able to skyrocket the ratings despite the obnoxious megapush (to the detriment of everyone else who isn't Brock Lesnar) will do that to him.

He's definitely a certified failure in my book


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

A complete failure of a number. This is the build to the "biggest Mania match of all time", and yet we get this number down from last year's horrible number the same week.


----------



## DammitChrist

#BadNewsSanta said:


> A complete failure of a number. This is the build to the "biggest Mania match of all time", and yet we get this number down from last year's horrible number the same week.


Last year's relatively weak number was still in the middle of the ThunderDome era with no crowds at all, AND with a stacked Smackdown roster too!


----------



## FrankieDs316

DammitChrist said:


> Yep, 7+ years spent with the majority of that time frame with various crowds strongly rejecting him, and also not being able to skyrocket the ratings despite the obnoxious megapush (to the detriment of everyone else who isn't Brock Lesnar) will do that to him.
> 
> He's definitely a certified failure in my book


WWE is making more money then ever with him on top. If you think Roman is a failure then you don't understand business.


----------



## Erik.

This Week - 2,114,000 - (.57)

Last Week - 2,173,000 - (.54)

Last Year - 2,145,000 - (.54)


Not bad at all, considering.


----------



## RainmakerV2

The overnight was 2.14. Which means the finals gonna be 2.3-2.4.



Whos gonna hate on Ronda now lol


----------



## DammitChrist

Save us, Ronda Rousey.


----------



## Rankles75

Not bad, considering ratings have been down on all the other shows (except Rampage) this week.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Hour 1: 2.125
Hour 2: 2.154


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500197900508409859


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Still not going to be a good number for RTWM, or the fact it’s Rousey first tv match in years. Will be in the higher end of their average though, so I guess that’s fine. Will be a decent final number.


----------



## TheGunnShow

Ronda hasn't been a star since 2015.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500941831944785922

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Big Boost Banks.







*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500943345597693952


----------



## Not Lying

The Boy Wonder said:


> Hour 1: 2.125
> Hour 2: 2.154
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500197900508409859





M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500941831944785922
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fking hell Brandon's projection only missed by 8k (less than 0.5% error). Highly impressive.
I hope we get the breakdown, want to see how well Ronda's main event match did.


----------



## Erik.

This week - 2,261,000 - (.59)

Last week - 2,114,000 - (.57)

Last year - 2,257,000 - (.65)


----------



## RainmakerV2

Queen Ronda baby, bow down


----------



## DammitChrist

Kudos to Ronda Rousey, Charlotte Flair, and Sonya Deville for having a good week here


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501237810099011585

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

That Rousey quarter is really good, but a near 200k gain? That's pretty crazy. Also up quite a bit from the beginning of the night. We didn't get a breakdown for a couple weeks back but compared to the Goldberg/Reigns segment from three weeks back, it's night and day really. Speaking of Reigns, I'll say his quarter had a modest number with a modest increase. Him not being over Rousey's first match on SD is understandable... but how Q2 was above it I don't know. Looks like nothing happened (unless McAfee's a bigger draw than I realized). 

Don't know why Thurston missed last week's breakdown (he posted breakdowns for all other shows during that week except Smackdown). We can do some comparisons to the breakdowns we get from Raw, like determining Q5 always has an increase... but that also doesn't translate to AEW Dynamite (not sure about NXT) so it's not a 100% guarantee. Would be more accurate to see what kind of trend SD normally has. One thing we can see from the two SD charts we have, is it does tend to be more consistent than AEW's shows or Raw.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Impressive draw in the main event for Rousey's first match back. She won that clean and I'll hold the L. *


----------



## chronoxiong

– SpoilerTV has the overnight ratings for last night’s live edition of WWE SmackDown on FOX. Numbers were down somewhat from last week.

Last night’s show drew an average audience of 2.133 million viewers. That’s based on 2.133 million viewers for both Hours 1 & 2. The audience dropped from last week’s final audience of 2.261 million viewers. For comparison, the overnight number for last week’s show was 2.140 million.

WWE SmackDown averaged a 0.5 rating in the P18-49 key demo. That was enough to tie ABC’s _Shark Tank_ and _20/20_ for first place. Ratings slightly fell from last week’s average rating of 0.59. For comparison, the overnight rating last week was identical.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Ratings held steady:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503464320113467393*


----------



## Erik.

This Week - 2,226,000 - (.57)

Last Week - 2,261,000 - (.59)

Last Year - 2,171,000 - (.61)


----------



## TheGunnShow

Not a bad number since it was #1, but they're just barely up from last year when they were in the thunderdome. I don't think Ronda is a big draw.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503887771383078914

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Brock and Heyman without Roman being there to drag them down managed near 2.5 million 

Not really much to say though about these. Outside of the good opening quarter and the decent ending, show remained pretty consistent which has been a running theme for Smackdown.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Rousey popping almost 200k 2 weeks in a row.




BeCky and BiaNca is thE wAy hOttER feUD!!!


----------



## Not Lying

Zayn is a fucking draw. 100%.
WWE has always hated him so clearly the only reason they push him is because Zayn = Ratings.



RainmakerV2 said:


> Rousey popping almost 200k 2 weeks in a row.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeCky and BiaNca is thE wAy hOttER feUD!!!


lol this is a reach if I ever saw one.

Ronda/Charlotte was unadvertised and their entire segment was for a whole *2min out of 15mi*n of the last quarter.
Ronda/Charlotte at the top of the hour had a marginal increase and lost in the demo.


----------



## RainmakerV2

The Definition of Technician said:


> Zayn is a fucking draw. 100%.
> WWE has always hated him so clearly the only reason they push him is because Zayn = Ratings.
> 
> 
> 
> lol this is a reach if I ever saw one.
> 
> Ronda/Charlotte was unadvertised and their entire segment was for a whole *2min out of 15mi*n of the last quarter.
> Ronda/Charlotte at the top of the hour had a marginal increase and lost in the demo.




Copeeeee


----------



## Not Lying

RainmakerV2 said:


> Copeeeee


More like 100% facts. 
They got a whole segment at the top of the hour that had a marginal difference and lost in demo. but sure Zayn/Ricochet 13min out of the last 15min of the show had nothing to do with the bump. As a matter of fact, Zayn/Ricochet averaged 1.5m for 13min and Ronda/Charlotte average 4m for 2min to get this bump


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Ratings dropped, but I'm just trying to see how the tag match did.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506002390478114825*


----------



## Erik.

This Week - 2,147,000 - (.58)

Last Week - 2,260,000 - (.57)

Last Year - 2,093,000 - (.57)


----------



## Spartan117

WM season is essentially over. Odds are Smackdown will be up YOY now short of a really low rating in the next 2 weeks. It just needs to maintain above 2.1 million for the next 2 weeks and it will be up over last year. Likely done relatively easily.

*Smackdown Ratings during RTWM37 (2021) and RTWM38 (2022):

January 2021 Avg:* 2.216 million
*January 2022 Avg: *2.229 million

*February 2021 Avg:* 2.152 million
*February 2022 Avg: *2.167 million

*March 2021 Avg:* 2.176 million
*March 2022 Avg: *2.211 million (1 show to go)

*RTWM 2021 Avg:* 2.185 million
*RTWM 2022 Avg: *2.201 million (2 shows to go)

Most interesting thing now is to see the WM fallout. The way they've built this whole angle between Reigns and Brock would make you honestly think Reigns is likely to lose. Considering the main angle for the last 19 months has been Reigns title run, that would be a big disruption. Usually that means 1 of 2 things: it's disrupted in a good way or a bad way. Basically if Reigns does lose the belt, it will be curious to see if there is any immediate impact that leads to a downtrend or uptrend. It should be noted Brock is currently advertised for both Wrestlemania Backlash and MITB after WM, so he is only going to be gone a few weeks in May.

April is usually a bit of a pullback anyway, before June-July creates another uptrend for a couple months. I would say seeing their average is around 2.2 million, that they need to maintain an average around 2.1 million from April to June. Otherwise the recovery from around July isn't going to benefit them much and odds are good they'll be down YOY in 2023. Obviously if they continue on with their current trend and there is no real pullback, then even better.

They're in a very strong stable trend right now and seemingly refuse to break from it, which is very good. My guess is the Universal title run is basically anchoring them as the big story. When they replace that story with a new direction, we will probably see some kind of development in the ratings. Otherwise, I don't see anything interesting happening with the Smackdown ratings. Just need to see what pullback occurs in April/May now.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Another weak number - pretty bad considering the Reigns and Lesnar advertising. Been good to get breakdowns though lately, so maybe they got 2.6 million or so like they should and the rest of the show brought things down. Should see in next day or two hopefully.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Another weak number - pretty bad considering the Reigns and Lesnar advertising. Been good to get breakdowns though lately, so maybe they got 2.6 million or so like they should and the rest of the show brought things down. Should see in next day or two hopefully.


*Don't care, I'm vindicated. Sasha's the biggest draw in wrestling.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506072305419571207*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

If those are real (which they look at least based on the layout Thurston sometimes uses), Roman and Brock didn't even crack 2.2 

May as well have done Drew/Brock again if numbers were going to be that poor. Rousey/Charlotte fails to deliver too. Both getting outdrawn by that women's tag match really says it all.


----------



## DammitChrist

2.2 million isn't even an outstanding rating for Smackdown 😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> If those are real (which they look at least based on the layout Thurston sometimes uses), Roman and Brock didn't even crack 2.2
> 
> May as well have done Drew/Brock again if numbers were going to be that poor. Rousey/Charlotte fails to deliver too. Both getting outdrawn by that women's tag match really says it all.


*It says nothing except what I've been telling you for the past 2 years: Sasha Banks is the biggest draw in wrestling. These men have nothing to be ashamed of. She's just that damn great.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Legit Lioness said:


> *It says nothing except what I've been telling you for the past 2 years: Sasha Banks is the biggest draw in wrestling. These men have nothing to be ashamed of. She's just that damn great.*


If they can't outdraw Sasha Banks/the women's tag thrown together, while having 7 years of build, supposedly being the two biggest stars in the business today, and about to have the biggest Wrestlemania match of all time for both the top titles in the company... if they aren't the top drawing part of the show then that's incredibly sad.

Looking at the breakdown, they didn't even have the second highest quarter (which going by the breakdown didn't even have Sasha in it). THAT is sad. Either that, or again I'll say it, Pat McAfee is much bigger draw than I realized.


----------



## -XERO-

*Wrong thread


----------



## DammitChrist

Oh, it warms my heart to see the build for the Universal championship match with both those men continue to be yet another failure.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> If they can't outdraw Sasha Banks/the women's tag thrown together, while having 7 years of build, supposedly being the two biggest stars in the business today, and about to have the biggest Wrestlemania match of all time for both the top titles in the company... if they aren't the top drawing part of the show then that's incredibly sad.
> 
> Looking at the breakdown, they didn't even have the second highest quarter (which going by the breakdown didn't even have Sasha in it). THAT is sad. Either that, or again I'll say it, Pat McAfee is much bigger draw than I realized.


*Sasha and the tag match gained 280 k viewers. Ronda gained 200 k a few weeks ago and couldn't compete with that. Again, nothing to be ashamed of. Also, Sasha was in the second highest drawing quarter, but for the sake of space they just didn't mention her- only the additions to the segment. There were eight women in the ring after the run-in. Roman and Brock were right behind that.*


----------



## sara sad

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Don't care, I'm vindicated. Sasha's the biggest draw in wrestling.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506072305419571207*


Woah that is IMPRESSIVE!

A tag match that wasn't even advertised till the day of the show is the highest rated segment drawing 100K more then Brock and Roman's segment which has been heavily advertised ALL week.

Of course i'm not surprised that Sasha is a ratings mover, but Rhea has proven since that gauntlet match that she can make people stick around to see her as well.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Sasha and the tag match gained 280 k viewers. Ronda gained 200 k a few weeks ago and couldn't compete with that. Again, nothing to be ashamed of. Also, Sasha was in the second highest drawing quarter, but for the sake of space they just didn't mention her- only the additions to the segment. There were eight women in the ring after the run-in. Roman and Brock were right behind that.*


Ronda also ended up having a higher viewership.

Either way, none of these people are big draws from the looks of it. Whoever is the biggest, it’s minor in the grand scheme of things. Roman and Brock not being easily the biggest given everything they had, not being able to beat a random tag, is terrible. Would’ve been one thing if they had 2.6 million and the tag got 2.7 or some crazy number like that, but what both segments got were… well for the tag they got a good number all things considered. Brock/Roman’s was horrible. That’s sad.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Ronda also ended up having a higher viewership.
> 
> Either way, none of these people are big draws from the looks of it. Whoever is the biggest, it’s minor in the grand scheme of things. Roman and Brock not being easily the biggest given everything they had, not being able to beat a random tag, is terrible. Would’ve been one thing if they had 2.6 million and the tag got 2.7 or some crazy number like that, but what both segments got were… well for the tag they got a good number all things considered. Brock/Roman’s was horrible. That’s sad.


*If "none of these people" are big draws after gaining 280,000, then no one you like is a draw. The women's tag match gain alone is a third of AEW's entire viewership. Instead of mocking Roman and Brock, you should be accepting that top women are top draws in wrestling: Sasha, Ronda, Rhea, Britt, Jade, etc. It's been proven dozens of times. This isn't a deviation-it's the standard.

@sara sad Yes, Rhea in big spots is a draw as well. That's why they know Sasha versus Rhea is the money match and only give them brief encounters.*


----------



## sara sad

The Legit Lioness said:


> *@sara sad Yes, Rhea in big spots is a draw as well. That's why they know Sasha versus Rhea is the money match and only give them brief encounters.*


True.

When is the next draft? I would love to see both Sasha and Rhea on the same brand finally.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

sara sad said:


> True.
> 
> When is the next draft? I would love to see both Sasha and Rhea on the same brand finally.


*If they're not ending the brand split with this title unification, I would assume in the fall. Sasha vs Rhea has the match potential of Sasha vs Charlotte, if not greater because of how much they've both improved over the years.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Legit Lioness said:


> *If "none of these people" are big draws after gaining 280,000, then no one you like is a draw. The women's tag match gain alone is a third of AEW's entire viewership. Instead of mocking Roman and Brock, you should be accepting that top women are top draws in wrestling: Sasha, Ronda, Rhea, Britt, Jade, etc. It's been proven dozens of times. This isn't a deviation-it's the standard.*


Correct, no one in the business right now is a big draw. Gaining but still only remaining in the normal range for the show and not having any true positive impact isn’t something to be highly praised like you try to. Now comparing Smackdown to AEW is pointless (there are some in AEW bigger draws than people on Smackdown despite being a lower rated show), but if you compare the tag match to other quarters in Smackdown breakdowns we have, it’s not THAT impressive. The gain is, yes. And considering none of these women are made to be big deals by the company, it’s good for them that they were the highest quarter of the night. The actual number though is… it’s not bad by any means. It’s just nothing great. The reason it was the highest quarter isn’t because it was some super number like what Brock got last week. It’s because both the big programs WWE has sunk most of their resources into, Brock/Roman and Rousey/Charlotte, shit the bed this week. There’s little actual unique interest in them. Brock/Roman in particular, any week they don’t have the highest quarter is a disappointment because of everything that’s gone into it. I mean, unless they get a 3 million start and something happens to get higher than that, but not with the weak numbers for the show gets.

I’m not saying Sasha isn’t a draw, if that’s what you want to read. But in this week’s case she didn’t outperform the big angles, the big angles underperformed her match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Correct, no one in the business right now is a big draw. Gaining but still only remaining in the normal range for the show and not having any true positive impact isn’t something to be highly praised like you try to. Now comparing Smackdown to AEW is pointless (there are some in AEW bigger draws than people on Smackdown despite being a lower rated show), but if you compare the tag match to other quarters in Smackdown breakdowns we have, it’s not THAT impressive. The gain is, yes. And considering none of these women are made to be big deals by the company, it’s good for them that they were the highest quarter of the night. The actual number though is… it’s not bad by any means. It’s just nothing great. The reason it was the highest quarter isn’t because it was some super number like what Brock got last week. It’s because both the big programs WWE has sunk most of their resources into, Brock/Roman and Rousey/Charlotte, shit the bed this week. There’s little actual unique interest in them. Brock/Roman in particular, any week they don’t have the highest quarter is a disappointment because of everything that’s gone into it. I mean, unless they get a 3 million start and something happens to get higher than that, but not with the weak numbers for the show gets.
> 
> I’m not saying Sasha isn’t a draw, if that’s what you want to read. But in this week’s case she didn’t outperform the big angles, the big angles underperformed her match.


*Bro, look at the chart. The big angles didn't kill viewership. It was Rick Boobs and all the bullshit that airs after he appears on the screen. No one gives a fuck about him, Ridge Holland, nor Drew/Corbin. The low points of Smackdown are in hell. 

I know it's your shtick to hate anything involving Roman, but some objectivity would be appreciated. You know I can't stand Ronda, but I still give her credit where it's due for her drawing ability.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Bro, look at the chart. The big angles didn't kill viewership. It was Rick Boobs and all the bullshit that airs after he appears on the screen. No one gives a fuck about him, Ridge Holland, nor Drew/Corbin. The low points of Smackdown are in hell.
> 
> I know it's your shtick to hate anything involving Roman, but some objectivity would be appreciated. You know I can't stand Ronda, but I still give her credit where it's due for her drawing ability.*


By being the biggest thing in the company (and as they would say, the biggest of all time) and producing mediocre numbers, Brock/Roman is hurting things more than helping. If they can't gain any actual interest outside of the usual bubble, it's a failure because that's what it's designed to do. 

Numbers are objective. They don't lie. Roman spells "disaster" for them.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Sasha's in a weird place where it would immensely help the women if she and Naomi won the tag belts, but the belts themselves have been treated so badly to where it feels like a massive demotion if she did win them and remain at that level of booking. 

Not sure where you go there.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Dr. Middy said:


> Sasha's in a weird place where it would immensely help the women if she and Naomi won the tag belts, but the belts themselves have been treated so badly to where it feels like a massive demotion if she did win them and remain at that level of booking.
> 
> Not sure where you go there.


The truth about Sasha is she does (usually) do really well in numbers given her booking. She's definitely the biggest drawing woman in the business today and among the biggest draws in the business right now, but Vince and the company clearly aren't high on her. She'll get things every once in a while, like probably the tag belts, but I don't think they're really going to feature her more. They'll have the tag belts and basically be swatting down challengers of the month until they lose it. Then she'll do nothing of significance until they feel like feeding her to one of the champions. I'm not even really a big fan of hers (I like her - just not to the degree of others). It's just really weird how they use her though, yet will continue trying to make Charlotte the biggest deal possible. I'm guessing it's a behind the scenes thing, because that really is the only explanation.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

#BadNewsSanta said:


> If those are real (which they look at least based on the layout Thurston sometimes uses), Roman and Brock didn't even crack 2.2
> 
> May as well have done Drew/Brock again if numbers were going to be that poor. Rousey/Charlotte fails to deliver too. Both getting outdrawn by that women's tag match really says it all.


It’s real(to confirm it)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506304193874649091

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> By being the biggest thing in the company (and as they would say, the biggest of all time) and producing mediocre numbers, Brock/Roman is hurting things more than helping. If they can't gain any actual interest outside of the usual bubble, it's a failure because that's what it's designed to do.
> 
> Numbers are objective. They don't lie. Roman spells "disaster" for them.


*This is such a reach. I'm not going to blame Hangman because the Young Bucks' segment tanked the ratings. It's just flagrantly disingenuous. Roman is only responsible for what he's involved in, and it just happened to be right behind the biggest draw in the company. *



#BadNewsSanta said:


> The truth about Sasha is she does (usually) do really well in numbers given her booking. She's definitely the biggest drawing woman in the business today and among the biggest draws in the business right now, but Vince and the company clearly aren't high on her. She'll get things every once in a while, like probably the tag belts, but I don't think they're really going to feature her more. They'll have the tag belts and basically be swatting down challengers of the month until they lose it. Then she'll do nothing of significance until they feel like feeding her to one of the champions. I'm not even really a big fan of hers (I like her - just not to the degree of others). It's just really weird how they use her though, yet will continue trying to make Charlotte the biggest deal possible. I'm guessing it's a behind the scenes thing, because that really is the only explanation.


* If Sasha had blonde hair and white skin, we wouldn't be having this conversation. I don't give a fuck who gets mad at me for saying it because it's true. She checks every box and then some. She's the most complete package in wrestling and has done what no ACTIVE WWE Superstar has done in nearly two decades by becoming a mainstream star. Cena and Batista did it after retiring from full time competition-only The Rock has done it as an active wrestler.

The truth of the matter is that when it comes to women in WWE, the white blonde will always be at the forefront. AJ Lee was the rare exception because they had no real options. Charlotte will always be pushed ahead because of her last name and the way she looks. I expected this in 2014.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Legit Lioness said:


> *This is such a reach. I'm not going to blame Hangman because the Young Bucks tanked the ratings. It's just flagrantly disingenuous. Roman is only responsible for what he's involved in, and it just happened to be right behind the biggest draw in the company. *


Not a reach, just the truth. I'm talking about Roman's quarter, what he is involved in, and it was weak. It's a weak number in general (unless it's some low-card BS that pulls a number like that), and it's even weaker when it's the build to "the biggest match of all time". Using other quarters the same week, it's a bad number. Using opening quarters from other Smackdown episodes, breakdowns we have... it's a really weak number. They should have been at 2.4 minimum. It's possible. Last week showed it (and frankly, Rousey stuff with Charlotte getting close on more than one occasion shows that too). They couldn't even crack 2.2. It's a bad look.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Here's confirmation that the women's tag number is legit:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506319478447083521*


----------



## DammitChrist

I've seen the Young Bucks matches/segments get good ratings too, so they're not hurting the shows that they're on either.


----------



## TheGunnShow

sara sad said:


> Woah that is IMPRESSIVE!
> 
> A tag match that wasn't even advertised till the day of the show is the highest rated segment drawing 100K more then Brock and Roman's segment which has been heavily advertised ALL week.
> 
> Of course i'm not surprised that Sasha is a ratings mover, but Rhea has proven since that gauntlet match that she can make people stick around to see her as well.


Ratings went down for the gauntlet.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

TheGunnShow said:


> Ratings went down for the gauntlet.


*This is a lie from hell. Rhea increased viewership and peaked it in the second hour.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493767081669582849


----------



## TheGunnShow

The Legit Lioness said:


> *This is a lie from hell. Rhea increased viewership and peaked it in the second hour.*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493767081669582849




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493993827966750721
The gauntlet started with 1.803 million and ended with 1.591 million.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rhea Ripley is awesome.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506304193874649091*Quarter hours check out.*




TheGunnShow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493993827966750721
> The gauntlet started with 1.803 million and ended with 1.591 million.


*Yet still had the highest viewership of the show, beating out Becky vs Lita and seeing over 200,000 leave by the time Seth's match started. Let's not.







*


----------



## chronoxiong

> The overnight ratings for this week’s episode of WWE SmackDown were down due to very stiff competition from the NCAA March Madness games that aired on CBS.
> 
> According to a report from SpoilerTV, last night’s episode of WWE SmackDown drew 2.073 million viewers. The final numbers won’t be out until Monday. Last week’s episode of WWE SmackDown drew 2.147 million viewers.
> 
> WWE SmackDown averaged a 0.4 rating in the key P18-49 demo. That’s down from the 0.58 rating for last week’s show.











The Overnight Ratings For This Week's Episode Of WWE SmackDown Drop


The Overnight Ratings For This Week's Episode Of WWE SmackDown Drop Wrestling News and Rumors




www.ewrestlingnews.com


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508534753179414543

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik.

This Week - 2,180,000 - (.49)

Last Week - 2,043,000 - (.55)

Last Year - 2,191,000 - (.57)


----------



## Spartan117

Now that's interesting. Demo took a big hit this week for some reason. I haven't looked at the charts. Was there competition?


----------



## ThirdMan

March Madness college basketball is the competition for younger viewers right now. Some big games were on Friday. SD and Rampage both took a pretty big hit.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508856512030068742

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@#BadNewsSanta *Please come to the front of the congregation and acknowledge your Tribal Chief for his 200,000 viewer gain in the main event. 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507704079258107909*


----------



## DammitChrist

How are both those men underperforming to most of the mediocre Smackdown episodes during Jinder Mahal’s WWE title reign in 2017 (where they weren’t even on Fox)?


----------



## Kentucky34

Down year on year.

Not good.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Good job Brock. 2.5 million potential brought down to 2.3 because of Roman. Rousey Drew better a few weeks ago too. A complete failure Roman is.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Good job Brock. 2.5 million potential brought down to 2.3 because of Roman. Rousey Drew better a few weeks ago too. A complete failure Roman is.


*Epic fail. Both segments involving Roman were top 2. Brock opened the show ALONE to a lower number. Keep that same energy you had last week and give him all the credit since you wanted to give him the blame for Rick Boogs and the other bullshit bringing the show down.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Looking back Roman performed pretty simiarly to Sami/Ricochet from a few weeks ago. The biggest main event of all time doing similar numbers to a mid-card jobber match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Looking back Roman performed pretty simiarly to Sami/Ricochet from a few weeks ago. The biggest main event of all time doing similar numbers to a mid-card jobber match.


*200k+ gain. Take the L Santa.







*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Legit Lioness said:


> *200k+ gain. Take the L Santa.*


Speaking of, nice number for the mainstream star Sasha.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Speaking of, nice number for the mainstream star Sasha.


*Your boy Brock was in the lowest quarter though. *


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Your boy Brock was in the lowest quarter though. *


And in the highest.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Here's the chart for this past week's SD. Second to last place as usual. Roman Reigns, and Next Rock, Sasha Banks, getting their ass beat by CBS, NBC, and ABC, as always:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The demo SD did this week (.49) was the lowest demo since the fans came back, excluding Christmas Eve.


----------



## Spartan117

Kentucky34 said:


> Down year on year.
> 
> Not good.


Do you guys even understand ratings? Smackdown is slightly up YOY so far in 2022. Unless this coming episode's number is a disaster, this will be the first time since Raw in early 2018 WWE hasn't lost viewership YOY.


----------



## Kentucky34

Spartan117 said:


> Do you guys even understand ratings? Smackdown is slightly up YOY so far in 2022. Unless this coming episode's number is a disaster, this will be the first time since Raw in early 2018 WWE hasn't lost viewership YOY.


They should be given that they overpush its biggest stars.

RAW's stars are not as lucky.


----------



## Spartan117

Kentucky34 said:


> They should be given that they overpush its biggest stars.
> 
> RAW's stars are not as lucky.


This is not a given since TV declines YOY. Raw is also its own show. WWE promotes all its top stars heavily. They make sure to promote a diverse range, even stars who aren't top stars, due to ESG initiatives. There isn't an issue of exposure for anyone on WWE TV who is getting a lot of TV time every week.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Rousey with the second highest quarter of the night btw, duh.


----------



## Spartan117

Early number of 2.229 million viewers for Smackdown yesterday. It should be around 2.35 million on Monday when the final number comes out. It will be one of its best numbers in the last 22 months. Last year's go home Smackdown did a final number of 2.25 million viewers for comparison. Despite people complaining about it, seems like Wrestlemania Smackdown was indeed smart advertising.

I'll do a final comparison on Monday, but safe to say Smackdown will finish this RTWM up around 2% from last year overall. It's a good result. The big question though, as mentioned in the last few weeks, is what is going to happen coming out of WM. April into June usually creates a pullback so the key ratings questions are:

Can Smackdown avoid a pullback?
If it can't, how much of a pullback do we see?

I think in order for them to recover well from July onward, they would need to maintain an average of at least 2.05 million even if there is a pullback (this means for that 3 month period since ratings ebb and flow). Otherwise RTWM39 in 2023 is likely down YOY compared to 2022 and 2021. Obviously if The Rock comes, that changes everything, but the trend would still not be ideal for early 2023. Nonetheless, good result for this RTWM for them.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*That's an amazing rating for a shitty show tbh. Daily reminder that Sasha Banks is the GOAT!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511071959924330497*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Roman not on the show, best rating of Mania season easily.  

Quarters will be interesting to see. It's possible (though unlikely) a quarter hit 2.5 million with total average viewership. The prelim numbers do indicate first hour did big.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511447333308977158


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

2.6 million. That’s excellent. Didn’t think a quarter like that was possible nowadays. Several quarters were above even what Smackdown normally does.


----------



## Spartan117

*Smackdown Ratings during RTWM37 (2021) and RTWM38 (2022):

January 2021 Avg:* 2.216 million
*January 2022 Avg: *2.229 million

*February 2021 Avg:* 2.152 million
*February 2022 Avg: *2.167 million

*March 2021 Avg:* 2.177 million
*March 2022 Avg: *2.204 million

*RTWM 2021 Avg:* 2.186 million
*RTWM 2022 Avg: *2.212 million

Final numbers for RTWM YOY. Smackdown is slightly up by around 2%. We now enter the pullback period historically before the Summer. Last year, Smackdown averaged 2.015 million post-WM37 until the next quarter. Further breakdown of that average on a month by month basis:

*April 2021 Avg (post-WM37):* 2.086 million
*May 2021 Avg:* 2.015 million
*June 2021 Avg:* 1.961 million

Important to note though is that the crowds returned in July last year which led to a good increase in the following quarter onward along with the Summer bump, and they do not have that benefit this year. For that reason, Smackdown needs to average above 2.050 million this year at a minimum in order to benefit from the Summer bump in a meaningful way.

As for a general average and trend to look out for the next 3 months, less than 2 million would be a bad average moving forward regardless of pullback since it would indicate a decline later this year even after the Summer bump. Between 2.0-2.1 million would be normal. Above 2.1 million would be good and would likely indicate a strong Summer.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

How on earth is this trash getting that many viewers ?


----------



## KingofKings1524

Roman really “tanking” those ratings haha


----------



## Spartan117

Prelim ratings in for Smackdown on Friday. The number was 2.1 million so the final number should be around 2.21 million or so. Last year's final number for the post-WM Smackdown was 2.119 million for reference so they'll be around 100k up YOY.

Keep in mind, Smackdown never gets the post-WM bump Raw does. That's Raw exclusive due to the Raw after Mania hype.

A few other notes, just because the pullback hasn't began yet doesn't mean it isn't happening. We'll need to see the next 4 or so weeks to determine that. Generally, a decline is a taper and not an immediate collapse. The only time that's really happened was Raw immediately post-WM35 where they began collapsing week after week (which is obviously what led to USA Network panicking). Normally though that doesn't happen. It takes a few weeks.

The pullback last year was 7%. A similar pullback this year would mean an average of 2.057 million. However just because they had a pullback of 7% last year doesn't mean a pullback would be the same this year. That's because Smackdown RTWM this year was out of the ordinary since they were up 2% YOY when the usual historic trend is a decline. That means they could theoretically have a bigger pullback than 7% if it does occur.

May is usually the death month this time of the year after WM. For reference, here are the ratings to look at in the coming weeks in comparison:

*Smackdown 2021:

April 16 Episode:* 2.119 million
*April 23 Episode:* 2.121 million
*April 30 Episode:* 2.018 million
*May 7 Episode:* 2.282 million
*May 14 Episode:* 1.917 million

May 7th last year was a special throwback episode hence the anomaly. You can see how the trend was going through. Odds are they would've been below 2 million on May 7th if it wasn't a special episode. The key now will be to see how Smackdown does in the next 4 weeks. If it starts to gradually decline, that would indicate a pullback incoming. If it maintains around 2.1-2.15 million, that'd indicate no major pullback yet.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Say what you will about the quality of SmackDown, they consistently pull the best numbers out of their arse week in and week out. Being on free TV helps, but they're clearly doing something to keep people watching the show.

SmackDown wasn't awful this week but it wasn't great, pretty mediocre. But 2.2 million viewers for this show is fantastic.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Another strong rating.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513612139264626694


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Another decent number in general, but overall pretty weak number given the circumstances. Down big on the week, and slightly down year over year as well (20k, 4/9/2021 did 2.250).

Guess only thing to see now is the quarterly breakdown. Is Reigns' quarter above the mediocrity this week, or is he just in the clutter with the rest of the quarters?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

SmackDown killing it again.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514031108551323654

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

People turned off by Roman, yet again. No Lesnar/actual star to prop him up and he continues to flounder, go figure.

Show started somewhat well too, but man it just fell off hard in the last hour. Almost like Raw does usually.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Just saw that SD after WM was down to a .55 demo. The previous week, the go-home show, they had a .61 demo. Kinda surprising since this was the SD after the biggest show of the year.


----------



## KingofKings1524

These constant mark wars between the same 5-6 posters every week is tiresome. Guess what? I enjoy Roman AND Seth. I have wrestlers on both shows that I enjoy watching. Weird, right?

Now feel free to continue analyzing who draws an extra 20k during their segments to prove your wrestler is the best of all time.


----------



## Blonde

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Say what you will about the quality of SmackDown, they consistently pull the best numbers out of their arse week in and week out. Being on free TV helps, but they're clearly doing something to keep people watching the show.
> 
> SmackDown wasn't awful this week but it wasn't great, pretty mediocre. But 2.2 million viewers for this show is fantastic.


lmao no Smackdown was awful and boring last week, c'mon man. There were rumors that Cody was going to be on the show, they used RAW to advertise Roman's next move on Smackdown, and there was interest in seeing whom Roman's next challenger was which likely helped. They will likely now rely on Riddle and Randy to save Smackdown.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Rhhodes said:


> lmao no Smackdown was awful and boring last week, c'mon man. There were rumors that Cody was going to be on the show, they used RAW to advertise Roman's next move on Smackdown, and there was interest in seeing whom Roman's next challenger was which likely helped. They will likely now rely on Riddle and Randy to save Smackdown.


Meh I didn't think it was horrible, just mediocre man.


----------



## wwetna1

The preliminary audience for last night's edition of WWE Friday Night Smackdown on FOX was 2,101,000 viewers, according to SpoilerTV.com.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

wwetna1 said:


> View attachment 120752
> 
> 
> 
> The preliminary audience for last night's edition of WWE Friday Night Smackdown on FOX was 2,101,000 viewers, according to SpoilerTV.com.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 120753


I'll never understand how this show is getting these ratings with how bad it is


----------



## wwetna1

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I'll never understand how this show is getting these ratings with how bad it is


People buy into Roman and The USO’s as well as Brock. I went to mania in person and you see all the merch, even in the local Walmart next door to the stadium and in the mall, they had titles signed by roman and the USO’s that’s were selling as well as brocks undisputed title. You see a lot of bloodline stuff being printed and flipped like crazy and they are heels, let alone if they ever turn them all.

Fox said we want Roman, we want the USO’s, we want Charlotte. … mania was sold on the face of Charlotte vs Ronda night 1 as Austin and no announced match. Night 2 was sold on Roman and Brock just like the other events that all set records. People financially back the hell out the Bloodline, Lesnar, and Flair. And it’s not just people who watch on Fox but the replays they run on FS1 and FS2 as well.

The USO’s almost look to be on A path to co-headline Backlash with Charlotte/Rhonda .. at a certain point Vince and fox had to have picked right.

Hell I can argue Vince can pull more out the bloodline turning them face after 39. He could also just have them and Brock form a partnership and run over wwe under heyman and it would also sell. He knows his customers

They went head to head with the nba play in games, mlb, and nhl with the USO’s main eventing all week lol


----------



## TheGunnShow

wwetna1 said:


> People buy into Roman and The USO’s as well as Brock. I went to mania in person and you see all the merch, even in the local Walmart next door to the stadium and in the mall, they had titles signed by roman and the USO’s that’s were selling as well as brocks undisputed title. You see a lot of bloodline stuff being printed and flipped like crazy and they are heels, let alone if they ever turn them all.
> 
> Fox said we want Roman, we want the USO’s, we want Charlotte. … mania was sold on the face of Charlotte vs Ronda night 1 as Austin and no announced match. Night 2 was sold on Roman and Brock just like the other events that all set records. People financially back the hell out the Bloodline, Lesnar, and Flair. And it’s not just people who watch on Fox but the replays they run on FS1 and FS2 as well.
> 
> The USO’s almost look to be on A path to co-headline Backlash with Charlotte/Rhonda .. at a certain point Vince and fox had to have picked right.
> 
> Hell I can argue Vince can pull more out the bloodline turning them face after 39. He could also just have them and Brock form a partnership and run over wwe under heyman and it would also sell. He knows his customers
> 
> They went head to head with the nba play in games, mlb, and nhl with the USO’s main eventing all week lol


People don't financially back Charlotte. She isn't a draw.


----------



## DammitChrist

TheGunnShow said:


> People don't financially back Charlotte. She isn't a draw.


Nah, what he said about Charlotte Flair earlier today was accurate


----------



## TheGunnShow

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, what he said about Charlotte Flair earlier today was accurate


What evidence do you have that Charlotte is a draw?


----------



## DammitChrist

TheGunnShow said:


> What evidence do you have that Charlotte is a draw?


You're not going to stop her push (and the main event scene is better off with her being in it too).


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

From the Observer Board:

"Smackdown did 2.055M viewers and a .4 in the overnights

So at best it did .44 in the overnights, compared to the .55ish it did last week. 50+ kept show to only 45K short of last week.

Hour 1- 2.101M and .4

Hour 2 -2.008M and .4

Also down from last year's Post-WM SD which did .56 in the demo (down to .4 this year) and 2.119 million overall viewers."


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

The Bloodline once again drawing impressive numbers. These ratings once again prove why SmackDowm: The People's Show is the number 1 wrestling show in the entire world now. Above 'em all.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516486303302443020

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I wonder what the lead-in was to cause that massive opening number 🤔.*


----------



## Dark Emperor

RK-Bro is clearly a draw. Strap the rocket on Riddle.


----------



## DammitChrist

Well, it is Riddle week atm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Wow. Lowest SD number in awhile, I'd think.

Hour 1 - 0.4 1.812
Hour 2 - 0.4 1.798



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517907153071259648


----------



## Rankles75

NBA Playoffs have taken a bite out of the ratings for both WWE and AEW this week.


----------



## wwetna1

[QUOTEzzer ="Rankles75, post: 79162914, member: 202764"]
NBA Playoffs have taken a bite out of the ratings for both WWE and AEW this week.
[/QUOTE]
They ended up starting the Miami and Atlanta game basically head up because someone put a package outside the arena. That led to them running 2 games simultaneously basically quarter for quarter on national tv which is never done in the nba with Chicago/Milwaukee and Atlanta/Miami. I’m curious to see how those games took from one another too as the nba tries to usually make sure their games don’t run quarter for quarter parallel on tv in the playoffs. Young winning at the buzzer was great though.


----------



## postmoderno

Hopefully a permanent drop that continues to worsen as long as they put out a horrendous product. But I won't delude myself by thinking that's realistic. More likely just a temporary dip.


----------



## RainmakerV2

I mean there's the playoffs but thats a hefty drop. The show just has no juice. How could anyone care about any of this? Drew and Sami part 400. I'm all Uso'd out. Roman never does anything..probably because there's no one for him to feud with. I like Ronda and Charlotte but smiling babyface Ronda again, has no juice. That's a worrisome number.


----------



## DaSlacker

Sizeable drop but it's amazing how well SmackDown holds up for a show with zero life to it on a Friday night. Even 1.9 million or whatever it finishes at is still unbelievably strong for what it offers. Compared to other scripted shows. 

The way TV in the USA is heading I wouldn't be surprised to see Raw promoted to NBC in a couple of years. For 1/2 of the year at least. You can bet your life that Raw in a two hour format for Winter and Spring, with the third hour on USA, would be doing better overnight ratings than Kenan, American Song Contest and That's My Jam.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Horrible number. No Mania season and Lesnar to keep things propped up.


----------



## Kishido

Bad number.


----------



## chronoxiong

I'm losing interest in the show. They put all their marbles into Roman. Then the Tag Team Titles are on the Usos. The mid card scene is nonexistent because of their 50/50 booking. Charlotte continues to reign supreme on the Women's division too. Should I care to watch Smackdown?


----------



## wwetna1

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Horrible number. No Mania season and Lesnar to keep things propped up.


They will live with it. For the nba these have been the most watched playoffs since 2011 in terms of game by game viewership as people embraced the play in concept. At the end of the day they will be good with it and bounce back. They also had the Bulls working their first playoff home game in half a decade and Chicago is a big market. I mean the Grizzlies are doing over 3M a game and that’s not something that has happened even when they were good a decade ago. 

I wouldn’t hold it against anyone and neither should anyone because if it’s damming to anyone, it is damning to Drew who was promoted as the main event since last week and has been promoted as suck on their website, social media, and all.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

chronoxiong said:


> I'm losing interest in the show. They put all their marbles into Roman. Then the Tag Team Titles are on the Usos. The mid card scene is nonexistent because of their 50/50 booking. Charlotte continues to reign supreme on the Women's division too. Should I care to watch Smackdown?


Exactly. They put everything into a guy that's not a draw, that when no one else is a draw either it's not even a shock. 

Granted this is just one really bad week, usually the numbers while not great are usually in a weak-pretty good range. We'll see how it goes for the next few months before Summerslam time picks things back up.


----------



## InexorableJourney

That's what happens when you threaten the people with Shinsuke Nakamura.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

That's more like it, a crap product deserves a crap rating, I hope the ratings continue to crater maybe that'll wake them up, but I doubt it


----------



## .christopher.

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I'll never understand how this show is getting these ratings with how bad it is


Living off 'Mania season. Once that dies, and you don't have an actual star in Lesnar, you get ratings like this because you bury your entire roster for a poor talent.


----------



## wwetna1

.christopher. said:


> Living off 'Mania season. Once that dies, and you don't have an actual star in Lesnar, you get ratings like this because you bury your entire roster for a poor talent.


Except Roman skipped last week and wasn’t advertised. Usos weren’t the advertised main event this week … 

They advertised McIntyre main evening on this smackdown on their network, on raw, on nxt, on their FS1 replay … and he did what Drew did when he went over Brock, Roman, and Lashley … disappointed. And I bet you he won’t close next week either because they won’t repeat that to sell the go home ppv. The Usos and Flair/Rousey will open and close next week while he’s in the middle most likely 

King even said Charlotte and Rousey would be signing a contract to open SD on Raw, which was stupid as Charlotte and Rousey should have closed the show as they are bigger stars than anything not called Bloodline. That falls on bad card placement, the wrong guy in the spot, and they being on at the same time as two playoff games


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1518684056921292805

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist

Smackdown has been consistently a mediocre wrestling show ever since the Draft back in late October.

They deserve to (finally) go under 2 million viewers.

I still think that number is too high for a show with such bad quality.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Roman and Sasha carrying as per usual.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519102273619644420*


----------



## DammitChrist

How are the stale Usos even the ones carrying this awfully boring world title storyline on the Smackdown side?

It takes a lot of special 'talent' to have your own (stale) lackeys outshine the top dude with the most obnoxious/biggest push over the past few decades.


----------



## RainmakerV2

This week is a taped show against the NFL draft and a playoff game 6. Could be a rough number.


----------



## SAMCRO

Post deleted.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Fast Nationals

1.859M viewers and a .35 demo (That should be the lowest demo in the fast nationals ever) going against the NFL draft and NBA playoffs. Understandable with the competition of NFL Draft and NBA Playoffs:

1.891M viewers and .4

1.826M viewers and .3

https://www.spoilertv.com/2022/04/tv...pril-2022.html


----------



## RainmakerV2

Showstopper said:


> Fast Nationals
> 
> 1.859M viewers and a .35 demo (That should be the lowest demo in the fast nationals ever) going against the NFL draft and NBA playoffs. Understandable with the competition of NFL Draft and NBA Playoffs:
> 
> 1.891M viewers and .4
> 
> 1.826M viewers and .3
> 
> https://www.spoilertv.com/2022/04/tv...pril-2022.html



The fast nationals were lower last week...well not in the demo. I'm surprised they did this good with a taped a show and that competition. Should be 2 million.


----------



## sara sad

Not a bad number for a taped show and competing against the NFL draft tbh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RainmakerV2 said:


> The fast nationals were lower last week...well not in the demo. I'm surprised they did this good with a taped a show and that competition. Should be 2 million.


Thurston says final number will be 1.9 million. Slightly up from last week. Not great for SD, but like I said, given the competition, understandable. If they went up against Monday Night Football every week in the Fall like RAW, they'd be even more fucked, as would any show.


----------



## postmoderno

It amazes me that every week, there's hardly anything good to say about this show, yet so many rush to scapegoat the slightly lower (yet still way too high) ratings lol.

Is it really that hard to admit that something sucks and shouldn't get anything close to a decent rating? Good lord.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Showstopper said:


> Thurston says final number will be 1.9 million. Slightly up from last week. Not great for SD, but like I said, given the competition, understandable. If they went up against Monday Night Football every week in the Fall like RAW, they'd be even more fucked, as would any show.


Up from last week and a taped show. Could it be Roman drawing people back in? Nah, right?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

KingofKings1524 said:


> Up from last week and a taped show. Could it be Roman drawing people back in? Nah, right?


Credit whoever you want. But there's been episodes he hasn't been on that did better with him on it, too. When it comes to small increases and decreases like this, I think it's just a matter of some people tuning in and tuning out randomly.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521221432570699783

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Showstopper said:


> Fast Nationals
> 
> 1.859M viewers and a .35 demo (That should be the lowest demo in the fast nationals ever) going against the NFL draft and NBA playoffs. Understandable with the competition of NFL Draft and NBA Playoffs:
> 
> 1.891M viewers and .4
> 
> 1.826M viewers and .3
> 
> https://www.spoilertv.com/2022/04/tv...pril-2022.html


*Yep, that's exactly what happened:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521225835142860803*


Showstopper said:


> Credit whoever you want. But there's been episodes he hasn't been on that did better with him on it, too. When it comes to small increases and decreases like this, I think it's just a matter of some people tuning in and tuning out randomly.


*He destroyed everyone last time he appeared on RAW and his quarter with Sasha's promo was the highest last week. It's not a random nor isolated occurence. Roman is by far the biggest male draw in the company.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Yep, that's exactly what happened:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521225835142860803
> He destroyed everyone last time he appeared on RAW and his quarter with Sasha's promo was the highest last week. It's not a random nor isolated occurence. Roman is by far the biggest male draw in the company.*


I haven 't looked into it, but he damn well should be by now. But that RAW after Mania this year 24 hours after becoming Double World Champion there was a big 3rd hour dropoff when he went on last. It is the last hour of RAW and that always happens. but if there was any hope for that hour it would be the night after WM and with someone who just became double World Champion 24 hours earlier.


----------



## DammitChrist

The fact that the current Universal Champion hilariously flopped on his quarterly segments for BOTH the Raw episode AND the Smackdown episode after Wrestlemania 38 (relative to his super obnoxious push) just further proves that he’s not a draw at all (let alone being the ‘biggest’ draw in the company).

We can pick and choose certain decent quarterly segments for other talents too with similar results.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Showstopper said:


> I haven 't looked into it, but he damn well should be by now. But that RAW after Mania this year 24 hours after becoming Double World Champion there was a big 3rd hour dropoff when he went on last. It is the last hour of RAW and that always happens. but if there was any hope for that hour it would be the night after WM and with someone who just became double World Champion 24 hours earlier.


*Cody got killed by being put in hour 3 too. No active wrestler is immune to that outside of a MITB cash in before a commercial break to spread the word (Big E).*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508914143121883142


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

DammitChrist said:


> The fact that the current Universal Champion hilariously flopped on his quarterly segments for BOTH the Raw episode AND the Smackdown episode after Wrestlemania 38 (relative to his super obnoxious push) just further proves that he’s not a draw at all (let alone being the ‘biggest’ draw in the company).
> 
> We can pick and choose certain decent quarterly segments for other talents too with similar results.


Not to mention he's very hit or miss with his quarters, generally a miss. He should be the #1 quarter on almost all episodes he's on, and yet pretty sure it's less than half of them we have the breakdowns for.

Also SD ended up being 1.953. Another week down year over year without a star to prop them up. Another poor number. Vince should get Lesnar back on the show asap and get him into the feud for whatever his next match will be soon. Roman and the rest of the SD roster just aren't doing it for the show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Cody got killed by being put in hour 3 too. No active wrestler is immune to that outside of a MITB cash in before a commercial break to spread the word (Big E).*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508914143121883142


Oh, I know. That's what I'm saying. If there's a big decrease in Hour 3 in the biggest RAW of the year (the night after WM) and with the new double WC going on last, there is no hope for that hour.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I didn't see that this week's SD did it's worse demo on FOX ever. That shouldn't be happening even with the competition. I can understand a big hit, sure. But lowest ever on FOX is a bit much.









AEW Rampage, WWE SmackDown draw record-low demo ratings


Both shows went against tough sports competition on Friday night.




www.f4wonline.com


----------



## Randy Lahey

A 0.38 on network TV is bad. Dynamite averages that most weeks on cable


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .christopher.

DammitChrist said:


> The fact that the current Universal Champion hilariously flopped on his quarterly segments for BOTH the Raw episode AND the Smackdown episode after Wrestlemania 38 (relative to his super obnoxious push) just further proves that he’s not a draw at all (let alone being the ‘biggest’ draw in the company).
> 
> We can pick and choose certain decent quarterly segments for other talents too with similar results.





#BadNewsSanta said:


> Not to mention he's very hit or miss with his quarters, generally a miss. He should be the #1 quarter on almost all episodes he's on, and yet pretty sure it's less than half of them we have the breakdowns for.
> 
> Also SD ended up being 1.953. Another week down year over year without a star to prop them up. Another poor number. Vince should get Lesnar back on the show asap and get him into the feud for whatever his next match will be soon. Roman and the rest of the SD roster just aren't doing it for the show.


Didn't know this lmao. Guy fucking sucks.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

.christopher. said:


> Didn't know this lmao. Guy fucking sucks.


Yeah, he sucks! That's why your fellow countrymen cheered him so much during the recent UK tour.

Just keep on hating. Roman shall continue to reign😎

PS: Didn't Roman's segment draw the peak quarter ratings of Raw? If yes then once again the haters are grasping at the straw. Lol.


----------



## Rankles75

1.92m and a 0.4 demo this week.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523756665363136512

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

1.796M viewers and .4 Demo in the overnights

Hour 1- 1.823M viewers

Hour 2- 1.768M viewers

https://www.spoilertv.com/2022/05/tv...-may-2022.html


----------



## RainmakerV2

Showstopper said:


> 1.796M viewers and .4 Demo in the overnights
> 
> Hour 1- 1.823M viewers
> 
> Hour 2- 1.768M viewers
> 
> https://www.spoilertv.com/2022/05/tv...-may-2022.html



Holy crap. Not good.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Another bad overnight number.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RainmakerV2 said:


> Holy crap. Not good.


NBA Playoffs have been destroying everything.


----------



## Kishido

Bad number


----------



## ThirdMan

It was actually a pretty strong show last night, wrestling-wise. And the opening segment with Sami Zayn and RKBro was very entertaining. But yeah, until the first three rounds of the NBA playoffs are over (the Finals would air every second night), they're probably looking at final numbers in the high-1.8-to-low-2.0 range.


----------



## DammitChrist

Smackdown getting these mediocre ratings after delivering a consistently awful show for most of the last 7 months now has been a long time coming


----------



## Randy Lahey

It lost to Shark Tank. A non-sports non live show. Very hard to do but Smackdown managed it


----------



## RainmakerV2

Exactly 2,000,000 with 0.4 demo. Probably gonna be around 2.05 mil final.


----------



## Seth Grimes

How the fk Smackdown is even getting those ratings is mad. Raw is 10x better with basically all the talent. I don't check the ratings very often, but is SD beating Raw or level with them? Or what's the ratings comparing both the last month or two?


----------



## DaSlacker

Seth Grimes said:


> How the fk Smackdown is even getting those ratings is mad. Raw is 10x better with basically all the talent. I don't check the ratings very often, but is SD beating Raw or level with them? Or what's the ratings comparing both the last month or two?


It's on free television in prime time.


----------



## Cosmo77

Roman And the Usos dont move ratings,so i dont want to hear the nba playoffs excuse also a .040 and 2.something mil on Fox is bad


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Hour 2 actually improved from hour 1 according to the prelims (1.958 vs. 2.035). RK-Bro/Usos seemed to do something, but can't go to that unification well again at this point for the tag titles. It might actually be an improvement over not only last year's number same week, but even 2020 (if it gets in the 2.05-2.1 range). It's not great for a tag title unification hyped show, but there have been shows that were much more stacked this year that did around the same/slightly better (of est. final number).


----------



## Kishido

Cosmo77 said:


> Roman And the Usos dont move ratings,so i dont want to hear the nba playoffs excuse also a .040 and 2.something mil on Fox is bad


The excuses only work on Dynamite ratings


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

Seth Grimes said:


> How the fk Smackdown is even getting those ratings is mad. Raw is 10x better with basically all the talent. I don't check the ratings very often, but is SD beating Raw or level with them? Or what's the ratings comparing both the last month or two?


Because may be blue is cooler than red or because Roman>>Rollins or even may be Roman>> Cody(don't get angery)😎

Seriously though I think 3 hours is too much wrestling. Once RAW becomes a 2 hour show, there is no reason why it can't match SmackDown in terms of ratings.

All WWE fans know this, from the time RAW went 3 hours it started to suck ever since🤷‍♂️


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

Kishido said:


> The excuses only work on Dynamite ratings


Everything is relative. SmackDown is still the number one wrestling show on cable based upon ratings. Can't compare current ratings with ratings from 2000.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528828262595678209

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Not as strong of a final number as I thought, but not completely terrible. Above last year, down from 2020... another mediocre number to add to the books.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Shark Tank wins again! 😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Ratings should be a disaster on Monday.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530580004886745088*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Nobody gave a shit about The Bloodline having all the gold lol.

Another horrible prelim number. They need to shake things up ASAP. Or just keep the course and let numbers get slightly less mediocre on July/August naturally.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Nobody gave a shit about The Bloodline having all the gold lol.
> 
> Another horrible prelim number. They need to shake things up ASAP. Or just keep the course and let numbers get slightly less mediocre on July/August naturally.


*Roman wasn't even there last night and you're STILL trying to blame him 😆*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Roman wasn't even there last night and you're STILL trying to blame him 😆*


Bloodline has all the gold, I thought he’d be there. It’s reasonable to assume. He failed, yet again.


----------



## DammitChrist

The current Universal Champion was already failing to draw yet again over the last couple of months.

The continuing lack of interest here is nothing new.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

DammitChrist said:


> The current Universal Champion was already failing to draw yet again over the last couple of months.
> 
> The continuing lack of interest here is nothing new.


True, it’s not even like this week’s number is the only terrible one since Mania.

And even if it was stated in advertisements that Roman wouldn’t be on this episode, it’s still a reflection of the damage his push has done to the overall product. Any small benefit (if any) to Roman’s star power hasn’t been worth the damage to everything else. Numbers like this week, even the weak numbers during Mania season and pretty much the last 2 years is a reflection of that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Bloodline has all the gold, I thought he’d be there. It’s reasonable to assume. He failed, yet again.


*The unification match brought Smackdown from 1.8 to 2 mil with heavy competition. The Tribal Chief is the only consistent NEEDLE MOVER left. When yesterday's rundown got leaked on Twitter, we said NOPE!*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The unification match brought Smackdown from 1.8 to 2 mil with heavy competition. The Tribal Chief is the only consistent NEEDLE MOVER left. When that rundown got leaked on Twitter, we said NOPE!*


lol 2 mil for the tag title unification (which isn’t even that good btw), back down to 1.8 million for Roman and the Usos potential celebration/follow up promo. Complete failures.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> lol 2 mil for the tag title unification (which isn’t even that good btw), back down to 1.8 million for Roman and the Usos potential celebration/follow up promo. Complete failures.


*Ignoring the fact that Roman wasn't advertised, Ronda was, and the shitty Smackdown Women's Division is running people off in droves 😂*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Ignoring the fact that Roman wasn't advertised*







__





Redirect Notice






images.app.goo.gl


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> images.app.goo.gl


*Fightful is more reliable than WWE themselves 🤣







*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Fightful is more reliable than WWE themselves 🤣
> View attachment 123315
> *


lol that’s probably true.

Never the less, my point stands. If it’s anything, I probably would’ve watched Smackdown if the advertisement I posted had promoted the KO Show with Sami in the spot the Bloodline part was.


----------



## Seth Grimes

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Nobody gave a shit about The Bloodline having all the gold lol.
> 
> Another horrible prelim number. They need to shake things up ASAP. Or just keep the course and let numbers get slightly less mediocre on July/August naturally.


The problem being the main guy in the Bloodline wasn't there. This if anything is proof that they need Reigns. Either way, you're right they need a shake up and to actually bring a top guy or two from Raw. SD is in the mud right now


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Seth Grimes said:


> The problem being the main guy in the Bloodline wasn't there. This if anything is proof that they need Reigns. Either way, you're right they need a shake up and to actually bring a top guy or two from Raw. SD is in the mud right now


Again though, advertisement from Raw and on their YouTube showed he would be there. Him not being there is irrelevant when he was advertised.

(That said, even looking at the fightful report they don’t explicitly mention Roman not being there, but they do Randy).

SD is still doing the best numbers though given it’s channel. Raw with 3 hours is what really needs the star power. SD just needs to be a better written show.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> lol that’s probably true.
> 
> Never the less, my point stands. If it’s anything, I probably would’ve watched Smackdown if the advertisement I posted had promoted the KO Show with Sami in the spot the Bloodline part was.


*That was the most exciting segment per twitter. Everything else was garbage as you would expect from looking at the run sheet. *


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Legit Lioness said:


> *That was the most exciting segment per twitter. Everything else was garbage as you would expect from looking at the run sheet. *


I only ended up watching the segment when I was reading a write up for the episode too. It actually didn’t even look that good on paper, but gave it a shot since it was Sami and Owens… figured it couldn’t be that bad. Ended up being a really good segment and I liked the follow up with Sami and Usos after.

It’s weird but I’m looking forward to Roman finally confronting Sami about his “honorary membership” in the Bloodline.It’s being built up well enough and the segment with KO gave us a little glimpse of how Sami’s going to react to it. Not silly over the top Zayn, but with a genuine hurt expression. Roman’s gonna shit all over him verbally and Sami’s selling of it is probably going to be brilliant.


----------



## DammitChrist

In other words, Sami Zayn is the one who’s actually carrying this mediocre show now.

Kudos to Kevin Owens for making that segment entertaining too (as well as that fun 6-tag main event last night).


----------



## RainmakerV2

Roman is great but a 600 day title reign with weekly episodic TV where he hardly wrestles or is even on the show most weeks is pretty tough to get through to be honest.


----------



## Kishido

Bad number if true... But deserved.


----------



## Gwi1890

Watched for the first time in years what a terrible show, some talented wrestlers ridiculed and given weird new names.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Ratings should be a disaster on Monday.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530580004886745088*


*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530651919093583872
Let the record show Mike reported the preliminary rating LONG before Brandon Thurston and it's accurate. All of you who desperately tried to discredit his tweets about Sasha Banks being the biggest draw in wrestling have no leg to stand on now.







*


----------



## KingofKings1524

Without Sasha they will surely dip below a million within the next few weeks. You can’t take the biggest draw in professional wrestling and one of the brightest stars on the planet off of tv and hope to survive.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

The latest edition of WWE Friday Night SmackDown saw the ratings drop. The show averaged 1.878 million viewers on FOX, which is down from 2.031 million a week ago, according to Brandon Thurston of WrestleNomics.









WWE SmackDown 5/27/22 drops below 2 million viewers


The latest edition of WWE Friday Night SmackDown saw the ratings drop. The show averaged 1.878 million viewers on FOX, which is down from 2.031 million a week




wrestlingnews.co


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Hilariously, awful number. Love it.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Showstopper said:


> Hilariously, awful number. Love it.


Much deserved for a trash can product, FOX should consider canceling


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*No Roman again. Expect another record low rating.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*😂😂😂

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533116375241216000*


----------



## Kishido

Absolutely deserved shit number.


----------



## postmoderno

Still about 800k too high tbh


----------



## RainmakerV2

I think WWE is preparing for a pull away from FOX. There's simply no reason for RAW to be so ridiculously stacked in comparison to SD when SD is the network TV show. Cody is at every Smackdown working the dark match but never on the show. Doesn't make sense.


----------



## postmoderno

RainmakerV2 said:


> I think WWE is preparing for a pull away from FOX. There's simply no reason for RAW to be so ridiculously stacked in comparison to SD when SD is the network TV show. Cody is at every Smackdown working the dark match but never on the show. Doesn't make sense.


I keep thinking that too. Feels like a show they have given up on entirely.


----------



## Cosmo77

well deserved number


----------



## chronoxiong

Let's put all our eggs in the basket of our golden boy Roman Reigns! And have him sit at home with both our Titles! That will get people to watch our show that Fox paid us $2 billion for!!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

chronoxiong said:


> Let's put all our eggs in the basket of our golden boy Roman Reigns! And have him sit at home with both our Titles! That will get people to watch our show that Fox paid us $2 billion for!!!


Best thing is he doesn't even make any real difference when he's there anyway. So it's even worse.

I don't know what the advertisement was for this week (if they promoted him like they did for last week's show), but either way it's another bad number. Though overnight is a bit up from last week, so I guess it's not the worst ever (we'll see what final number shows though as it's close enough it might still be under last week's final number).


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Mike was right again:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533456936238202886*


RainmakerV2 said:


> I think WWE is preparing for a pull away from FOX. There's simply no reason for RAW to be so ridiculously stacked in comparison to SD when SD is the network TV show. Cody is at every Smackdown working the dark match but never on the show. Doesn't make sense.


*What doesn't make any sense is throwing away a billion dollar deal. There's no reason for them to leave Fox. Bad decisions were just made with this roster and the booking.*


----------



## RainmakerV2

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Mike was right again:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533456936238202886*
> *What doesn't make any sense is throwing away a billion dollar deal. There's no reason for them to leave Fox. Bad decisions were just made with this roster and the booking.*



It's obviously being done purposely. There's no way one show has Owens, Cody, Rollins, Bianca, Becky, Lashley, Omos, RK Bro (before they had to go to SD out of pure necessity), Theory, Miz, Edge, Rhea, and on and on. While the other has to spam Sheamus' stable vs. The New Day every week and now has Natalya fighting for the belt in 2022.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RainmakerV2 said:


> It's obviously being done purposely. There's no way one show has Owens, Cody, Rollins, Bianca, Becky, Lashley, Omos, RK Bro (before they had to go to SD out of pure necessity), Theory, Miz, Edge, Rhea, and on and on. While the other has to spam Sheamus' stable vs. The New Day every week and now has Natalya fighting for the belt in 2022.


*What happened is they were stupid enough to believe the WWE brand was big enough to carry a bunch of jobbers after they suspended Sasha Banks and made Roman part-time.*


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

The final rating for last week's SmackDown was 0.47/1,939,000





__





SHOWBUZZDAILY’s Friday 6.3.2022 Top 150 Cable Originals & Network Finals UPDATED | Showbuzz Daily







showbuzzdaily.com


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Preliminary rating - 0.4/1.803m









TV Ratings for Friday 10th June 2022 - Network Prelims, Finals and Cable Numbers Posted


TV Ratings for Friday 10th June 2022 - Network Prelims, Finals and Cable Numbers Posted




www.spoilertv.com


----------



## Kishido

Again not good


----------



## Cosmo77

No way to "spin" these bad ratings this show sucks


----------



## RLT1981

Cosmo77 said:


> No way to "spin" these bad ratings this show sucks


and the ratings will stay bad until they stop building everything around Roman.

If They was smart the would have Riddle win the belts next week crowd wants it and can bring new life to WWE but of course they have Roman win and they stay being stale.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Not sure what people are expecting with zero stars on the show and going up against the NBA Finals. I know which one I was watching last night.


----------



## KingofKings1524

RLT1981 said:


> and the ratings will stay bad until they stop building everything around Roman.
> 
> If They was smart the would have Riddle win the belts next week crowd wants it and can bring new life to WWE but of course they have Roman win and they stay being stale.


Yeah, if they’re smart they should just hand both of the belts to Riddle on free tv with almost no build up at all and end an almost 700 day reign on a whim. It’s that kind of decision making that will surely bring in the money.


----------



## DammitChrist

KingofKings1524 said:


> Yeah, if they’re smart they should just hand both of the belts to Riddle on free tv with almost no build up at all and end an almost 700 day reign on a whim. It’s that kind of decision making that will surely bring in the money.


Hey, that's the spirit, my dude!!


----------



## KingofKings1524

DammitChrist said:


> Hey, that's the spirit, my dude!!


Haha, as much as you despise Roman, even you know that’s a stupid idea.


----------



## RLT1981

KingofKings1524 said:


> Yeah, if they’re smart they should just hand both of the belts to Riddle on free tv with almost no build up at all and end an almost 700 day reign on a whim. It’s that kind of decision making that will surely bring in the money.


Riddle has been fueding with the bloodline for a few months now so its not just handing him the titles he owes them payback and he is getting one of the biggest pops of the show. crowd is really into him.


----------



## KingofKings1524

RLT1981 said:


> Riddle has been fueding with the bloodline for a few months now so its not just handing him the titles he owes them payback and he is getting one of the biggest pops of the show. crowd is really into him.


They can pop for him all they want. But at the end of the day he’s still a stoner character that mimics Randy Orton half of the time. Reigns isn’t losing to anyone until Cody returns. Although there’s a slight chance Orton takes one title off of him at Summerslam.


----------



## Cosmo77

The mistique of Roman losing is dead ,i think whenever he loses it to will be underwhelming


----------



## KingofKings1524

Cosmo77 said:


> The mistique of Roman losing is dead ,i think whenever he loses it to will be underwhelming


Exactly! I think it would be safer just to keep it on him for a few more years since no one would benefit from beating him.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Cosmo77 said:


> The mistique of Roman losing is dead ,i think whenever he loses it to will be underwhelming



Once Cody wins the Rumble things will get hot into Mania.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> Preliminary rating - 0.4/1.803m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TV Ratings for Friday 10th June 2022 - Network Prelims, Finals and Cable Numbers Posted
> 
> 
> TV Ratings for Friday 10th June 2022 - Network Prelims, Finals and Cable Numbers Posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spoilertv.com


Final rating - 0.44/1.914m





__





SHOWBUZZDAILY’s Friday 6.10.2022 Top 150 Cable Originals & Network Finals UPDATED | Showbuzz Daily







showbuzzdaily.com


----------



## Cosmo77

Deserved rating,no one cares about the 2 bores


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Hour 1: 2.186
Hour 2: 2.362


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538266053624614912*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Riddle’s a fucking legend. After others have tried and failed to get a good number for a Roman TV title match, Riddle just casually strolls in and is all “bro lemme show you how it’s done” and gets a really good prelim number which will translate to an even better final number. Maybe there’s something to Riddle after all (I don’t fucking see it).

Either that or people really expected Vince to be back at the end of the show. I mean, after his opening promo I watched I would’ve thought that too if I watched it live.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Needle mover doing needle mover things.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Riddle’s a fucking legend. After others have tried and failed to get a good number for a Roman TV title match, Riddle just casually strolls in and is all “bro lemme show you how it’s done” and gets a really good prelim number which will translate to an even better final number. Maybe there’s something to Riddle after all (I don’t fucking see it).


Here are the numbers when Daniel Bryan challenged Roman Reigns for the Universal Championship in April of 2021:

Hour 1: 1.875 million viewers
Hour 2: 1.971 million viewers

Sami Zayn vs Roman Reigns (December 2021): 2.030

King Woods vs Roman Reigns (November 2021): 2.104

Montez Ford vs Roman Reigns (September 2021): 2.135

Finn Balor vs Roman Reigns (September 2021): 2.220

Riddle deserves credit.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

The Boy Wonder said:


> *Hour 1: 2.186
> Hour 2: 2.362
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538266053624614912*


Woah that number is huge


----------



## InexorableJourney

Roman Ratings smashed it.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Wow, that hour 2 is monster number. We can't even give credit to Vince appearance as he appeared right at start. So everyone tuning in just for him had more than enough time to leave

Deffo confirmed Riddle's status as a future main eventer. Well done.

I thought they couldn't get numbers this high without 'the biggest draw in the company' Sasha Banks according to a few posters on here .


----------



## KingofKings1524

Dark Emperor said:


> Wow, that hour 2 is monster number. We can't even give credit to Vince appearance as he appeared right at start. So everyone tuning in just for him had more than enough time to leave
> 
> Deffo confirmed Riddle's status as a future main eventer. Well done.
> 
> I thought they couldn't get numbers this high without 'the biggest draw in the company' Sasha Banks according to a few posters on here .


Have you not heard the deafening chants of “We want Sasha”! at every show? Or the hundreds of signs in the audience pleading for her return?

oh wait… everyone already forgot about her.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Reigns and Riddle are two of WWE's best, of course they got a good rating.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Sami Zayn and Riddle are two of WWE's best, of course they got a good rating.


I fixed that for you


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> I fixed that for you


Sami was on the show for like 5 minutes so that doesn't really work out for you does it?


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Sami was on the show for like 5 minutes so that doesn't really work out for you does it?


Sami Zayn has been carrying Smackdown quality-wise over the last several months, and Riddle was featured for half of the 2nd hour last night (while also being the most over guy on the show despite being on Raw).

My statement still works


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> Sami Zayn has been carrying Smackdown quality-wise over the last several months, and Riddle was featured for half of the 2nd hour last night (while also being the most over guy on the show despite being on Raw).
> 
> My statement still works


Still doesn't make up for the fact that Sami wasn't responsible for the ratings, which was the original point.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Still doesn't make up for the fact that Sami wasn't responsible for the ratings, which was the original point.


Neither does the current Universal Champion either who SHOULD be doing that despite his megapush, but he’s not a different maker either since there’s been multiple Smackdown episodes that have gone back under 2 million viewers during his run recently.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

Hour 2 ratings prove why Roman Reigns is the biggest star and drawing card in current WWE. No one is even close.

So haters err.... Bros...better Acknowledge The GOAT ...Roman Reigns👆


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

DammitChrist said:


> I fixed that for you


Just accept the fact that Roman is a draw unlike the CAWS like Adam Cole, Redragon, etc...Roman is the true needle mover. WWE is doing it right by making him more of a special attraction


----------



## DammitChrist

BOOTS 2 ASSES said:


> Hour 2 ratings prove why Roman Reigns is the biggest star and drawing card in current WWE. No one is even close.
> 
> So haters err.... Bros...better Acknowledge The GOAT ...Roman Reigns👆





HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Just accept the fact that Roman is a draw unlike the CAWS like Adam Cole, Redragon, etc...Roman is the true needle mover. WWE is doing it right by making him more of a special attraction


Yes, the guy who's world title reign is being outdrawn in the ratings by Jinder Mahal's mediocre WWE title reign in 2017 on a lesser network, and the same bore who predictably flopped both times on the same week that he was crowned as the undisputed world champ after Wrestlemania 38 (cementing the fact that he has the biggest push for a full-timer in decades) is somehow the 'biggest star who's a true needle mover' 

Adam Cole and ReDRagon can't relate at being big flops like that bore.

It took Vince's/WWE's controversial scandal (with an unwanted advertisement of Vince) in order to boost interest in this awful wrestling program, especially since they've been under 2 million viewers for multiple weeks now (which isn't much different than the TV ratings last year during the ThunderDome era).


----------



## The Boy Wonder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538348395315724293
Not sure why Thurston is surprised that Hour 2 was higher than Hour 1. Hour 2 featured a World Championship Match between Riddle and the current Universal Champion.


----------



## Dark Emperor

The Boy Wonder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538348395315724293
> Not sure why Thurston is surprised that Hour 2 was higher than Hour 1. Hour 2 featured a World Championship Match between Riddle and the current Universal Champion.


He assumed most people people will tune in for Vince then tune out due to disappointment he didn't apologise like those losers on Twitter were hoping. 

He didnt realise the drawing ability of Roman and especially Riddle in keeping everyone invested for main event.


----------



## DammitChrist

This is honestly a good look for just Riddle since he's one of the most over babyfaces/talents in the whole company atm.


----------



## KingofKings1524

DammitChrist said:


> This is honestly a good look for just Riddle since he's one of the most over babyfaces/talents in the whole company atm.


Yep. Riddle and ONLY Riddle. The ratings would have been the same if he was wrestling a broom obviously.

The lengths you go to in order to discredit Roman is pretty funny. I must admit.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

KingofKings1524 said:


> Yep. Riddle and ONLY Riddle. The ratings would have been the same if he was wrestling a broom obviously.
> 
> The lengths you go to in order to discredit Roman is pretty funny. I must admit.


If Riddle was just wrestling a broom in some random unpromoted unimportant Smackdown match, the ratings would've been lower.

However, if the broom stepped in back in 2020, won the Universal Title, and would go on for the next 2 years to beat pretty much everyone with any credibility to assert his dominance and prove that brooms are superior to humans, and we needed a human savior to stop this dastardly broom from turning WWE from a people-filled sport to a broom-filled sport... if Riddle was facing a broom in THAT match for the title...

... easy 3 million. Roman's got nothing on that.


----------



## DammitChrist

#BadNewsSanta said:


> If Riddle was just wrestling a broom in some random unpromoted unimportant Smackdown match, the ratings would've been lower.
> 
> However, if the broom stepped in back in 2020, won the Universal Title, and would go on for the next 2 years to beat pretty much everyone with any credibility to assert his dominance and prove that brooms are superior to humans, and we needed a human savior to stop this dastardly broom from turning WWE from a people-filled sport to a broom-filled sport... if Riddle was facing a broom in THAT match for the title...
> 
> ... easy 3 million. Roman's got nothing on that.


Feel free to repeat this tomorrow in a shorter summary (to save your time) while I’m preoccupied with tomorrow’s NJPW event, and with studying for finals week


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

DammitChrist said:


> Yes, the guy who's world title reign is being outdrawn in the ratings by Jinder Mahal's mediocre WWE title reign in 2017 on a lesser network, and the same bore who predictably flopped both times on the same week that he was crowned as the undisputed world champ after Wrestlemania 38 (cementing the fact that he has the biggest push for a full-timer in decades) is somehow the 'biggest star who's a true needle mover'
> 
> Adam Cole and ReDRagon can't relate at being big flops like that bore.
> 
> It took Vince's/WWE's controversial scandal (with an unwanted advertisement of Vince) in order to boost interest in this awful wrestling program, especially since they've been under 2 million viewers for multiple weeks now (which isn't much different than the TV ratings last year during the ThunderDome era).


You are the more delusional person ever, it had nothing to do with Vince clearly since your 2 was higher. Go watch your japan goofs who draw 5,000 viewers. Reigns is a massive draw and so is Riddle.


----------



## DammitChrist

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> You are the more delusional person ever, it had nothing to do with Vince clearly since your 2 was higher. Go watch your japan goofs who draw 5,000 viewers. *Reigns is a massive draw* and so is Riddle.


The fact that the current Universal Champion has consistently flopped in the ratings on both shows shortly after becoming the undisputed champion post-Wrestlemania 38 says otherwise.

Attacking me doesn't take away from my points, and it's strange that you're suddenly bringing up NJPW talents just to bash them when you were all excited about Will Ospreay last Wednesday.

For the record, I love Riddle; but he's not a big TV draw either. It's a good look for him since he's very over with crowds, but that still doesn't make him a major TV draw.


----------



## Kentucky34

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> You are the more delusional person ever, it had nothing to do with Vince clearly since your 2 was higher. Go watch your japan goofs who draw 5,000 viewers. Reigns is a massive draw and so is Riddle.


Reigns is not a massive draw. 

Wrestlers who are pushed less often outdraw him on TV. Imagine the numbers superior performers like Rollins, Riddle, Becky, Owens, etc would do if they received Reigns' push.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538993138508996609
Riddle needs to win MITB.


----------



## Dark Emperor

What was the final numbers for the show? Looks like potentially the highest rating since pre pandemic excluding the Xmas day anomaly show due to NFL in 2020.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Dark Emperor said:


> What was the final numbers for the show? Looks like potentially the highest rating since pre pandemic excluding the Xmas day anomaly show due to NFL in 2020.


According to Brandon Thurston of Wrestlenomics.com, the June 17th 2022 edition of Smackdown drew 2.290 million viewers with a 0.57 18-49 demo rating. The show was built around Roman Reigns vs. Riddle and an appearance by Vince McMahon.


----------



## Dark Emperor

The Boy Wonder said:


> According to Brandon Thurston of Wrestlenomics.com, the June 17th 2022 edition of Smackdown drew 2.290 million viewers with a 0.57 18-49 demo rating. The show was built around Roman Reigns vs. Riddle and an appearance by Vince McMahon.


So it didn’t increase much from the 2.27m overnight number. Still very good for this time of year.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Great ratings for Smackdown. No surprise since the tribal chief was on the show.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Well, went from a great overnight number to just a somewhat decent final number. I guess Riddle did get Roman to a 2.5 million quarter according to Thurston, so good on him.

Though considering the Vince announcement, coupled with the Reigns/Riddle match, the fact they could only get 2.290 million shows is actually kind of sad. This was about as stacked a show you could get save for putting on a Summerslam main event worthy match, and they couldn't even get 2.3. Especially with the Vince thing.

I guess it looks great next to the last few months though, so take the wins in the losses I suppose. 

Just to point out as well, not the highest of this year, and is more a mid-tier/slightly above the average of Reigns' title run.


----------



## GarpTheFist

The Boy Wonder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538993138508996609
> Riddle needs to win MITB.


B-b-but...ROMAN ISN'T A DRAW!!11!11!

Huge credit to both the guys, seems that making Roman a part timer is kinda working in a positive way. And i hope vince sees this number and decides to push riddle more now, they badly need new top faces after Orton/cody are out for the rest of the year.


----------



## DammitChrist

GarpTheFist said:


> B-b-but...ROMAN ISN'T A DRAW!!11!11!
> 
> Huge credit to both the guys, seems that making Roman a part timer is kinda working in a positive way. And i hope vince sees this number and decides to push riddle more now, they badly need new top faces after Orton/cody are out for the rest of the year.


Nah, this ratings boost is pretty much due to the scandal regarding Vince (who I don't even like) and Riddle (who's pretty darn over with various crowds atm).

The current Universal Champion is definitely not a big TV draw though, which is further exemplified by his mediocre quarterly segments on *both* shows on post-Wrestlemania 38 week compared to everyone else on those episodes (especially for someone who became the undisputed world champion nearly 2 years into his awful reign).


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539280734640283648

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christopher Near

RainmakerV2 said:


> Needle mover doing needle mover things.


Cody vs roman is gonna be the biggest match in wrestling when it goes down

Imagine saying that back in 2020


----------



## Dark Emperor

They would have averaged over 2.3m if not for that damn dancing Shanky!!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*No surprise here.  They will always be pressed by the GOAT knowing her worth:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538260152142467074


BOOTS 2 ASSES said:


> Hour 2 ratings prove why Roman Reigns is the biggest star and drawing card in current WWE. No one is even close.
> 
> So haters err.... Bros...better Acknowledge The GOAT ...Roman Reigns👆


*I see you did God's work this weekend. The Tribal Chief outdrew Vince and put Smackdown up 400,000 week to week. That's what you call a special attraction.*


----------



## DammitChrist

Yes, the guy who flopped on the post-Wrestlemania 38 Raw episode by being in the bottom 2 quarterly rated segments (24 hours after his big victory over Brock Lesnar), the dude who failed to be within the top 4-5 highest quarterly rated segment on Raw over a month ago when the Bloodline was advertised hard in the opening segment (where it usually ranks near the top highest rated), and the bore who needed Vince's scandal plus a 1 week advertisement of a world title match is somehow a 'special attraction.'

Didn't that main event with Ricochet vs Sami Zayn from February apparently tie this past week's overall rating for Smackdown?

Anyway, the current Universal Champion is clearly not a big TV draw, which is made evident by how he's flopped in the ratings already numerous times.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

The Legit Lioness said:


> *No surprise here. They will always be pressed by the GOAT knowing her worth:*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538260152142467074
> 
> *I see you did God's work this weekend. The Tribal Chief outdrew Vince and put Smackdown up 400,000 week to week. That's what you call a special attraction.*


Yup. Only the blind haters or fans of the laughing joker deny Reigns' star power or drawing power. Reigns has carried SmackDown and literally entire pro-wrestling during very tough period. All credit to our Tribal Chief.

And I think all these two-three haters of him who live in denial *acknowledge him*
through their hateful/jealous/idiotic posts per week too😎.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

DammitChrist said:


> Yes, the guy who flopped on the post-Wrestlemania 38 Raw episode by being in the bottom 2 quarterly rated segments (24 hours after his big victory over Brock Lesnar), the dude who failed to be within the top 4-5 highest quarterly rated segment on Raw over a month ago when the Bloodline was advertised hard in the opening segment (where it usually ranks near the top highest rated), and the bore who needed Vince's scandal plus a 1 week advertisement of a world title match is somehow a 'special attraction.'
> 
> Didn't that main event with Ricochet vs Sami Zayn from February apparently tie this past week's overall rating for Smackdown?
> 
> Anyway, the current Universal Champion is clearly not a big TV draw, which is made evident by how he's flopped in the ratings already numerous times.


Yep. Only the blind marks and fans of the tribal chief will try to act like Reigns is some massive star/draw. Reigns has been dragging down Smackdown and literally all of pro wrestling for the last 7 years.

And I think these two or three blind marks of his who live in denial *acknowledge us* as correct in our rational, unbiased, intelligent posts about his faults and shortcomings each week. They’re just a bit shy to admit it.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

Looks like my comment hit a nerve, lol.


----------



## Dark Emperor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540082646029635585
Had a feeling that final rating didn't make sense after the impressive overnights. Massive increase and surely the highest non Xmas rating since week pandemic started?

Strap the rocket to Riddle!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Riddle even more of a ratings god than I thought!

But makes more sense with the nationals. Didn't crack 2.4 million though, but still a good number for nowadays.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

They need to put the title on Riddle. Seth rehashing WM 31 does nothing. Have Riddle win MITB and then cash in during the Brock/Roman match.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Riddle produced the highest viewership for any quarter this year. Higher than Cody's return.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Yep. Only the blind marks and fans of the tribal chief will try to act like Reigns is some massive star/draw. Reigns has been dragging down Smackdown and literally all of pro wrestling for the last 7 years.
> 
> And I think these two or three blind marks of his who live in denial *acknowledge us* as correct in our rational, unbiased, intelligent posts about his faults and shortcomings each week. They’re just a bit shy to admit it.


*This is the biggest L you've ever received. Firmly grasp it.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540082646029635585

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539311572438249472















*


----------



## DammitChrist

Kudos to Riddle for delivering big time in that main event (especially since he was the only guy who was truly over during that quarter)


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Legit Lioness said:


> *This is the biggest L you've ever received. Firmly grasp it.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540082646029635585
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539311572438249472
> View attachment 125969
> 
> View attachment 125971
> *


Crediting Reigns when Riddle was the actual different person in a title match (and Reigns has already failed countless times with other names). 

You holding that L fine though, keep doing that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Crediting Reigns when Riddle was the actual different person in a title match (and Reigns has already failed countless times with other names).
> 
> You holding that L fine though, keep doing that.


*That argument got shit on in the post you quoted with Riddle pulling 1.9 mil as the #1 contender. You've GOT to try harder than that, Santa.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537801799679283200
Another W for me. Roman outdrew Vince with a mainstream media boost. Pack it up and bow down to your Tribal Chief.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Legit Lioness said:


> *That argument got shit on in the post you quoted with Riddle pulling 1.9 mil as the #1 contender. You've GOT to try harder than that, Santa.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537801799679283200
> Another W for me. Roman outdrew Vince with a mainstream media boost. Pack it up and bow down to your Tribal Chief.*


This was Riddle’s first Universal Title match. He was a new opponent for Roman, who hasn’t drawn anywhere close to this with countless others.

Riddle’s the difference maker in this situation. Not a difficult thing to understand.

Although Vince is responsible for boosting the whole show essentially given Raw ratings, so I guess he should get a large portion of the credit too. Vince started things strong and Riddle built on that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> This was Riddle’s first Universal Title match. He was a new opponent for Roman, who hasn’t drawn anywhere close to this with countless others.
> 
> Riddle’s the difference maker in this situation. Not a difficult thing to understand.
> 
> Although Vince is responsible for boosting the whole show essentially given Raw ratings, so I guess he should get a large portion of the credit too. Vince started things strong and Riddle built on that.


*Yeah no. Again, the show was built around Riddle last week and no one gave a fuck. Roman outdrew Vince by 200,000 viewers. 2.5 > 2.3 million. What isn't clicking?*


----------



## DammitChrist

#BadNewsSanta said:


> This was Riddle’s first Universal Title match. He was a new opponent for Roman, who hasn’t drawn anywhere close to this with countless others.
> 
> Riddle’s the difference maker in this situation. Not a difficult thing to understand.
> 
> Although Vince is responsible for boosting the whole show essentially given Raw ratings, so I guess he should get a large portion of the credit too. Vince started things strong and Riddle built on that.


Yea, didn't Riddle in the main event this past Friday outdraw the current Universal Champion's segments in post-Wrestlemania 38 on both shows (which was supposed to be a huge week for him)?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Yeah no. Again, the show was built around Riddle last week and no one gave a fuck. Roman outdrew Vince by 200,000 viewers. 2.5 > 2.3 million. What isn't clicking?*


Again, “no one” cared about Roman’s other TV title matches. Riddle as the challenger drew the number Reigns couldn’t otherwise. What isn’t clicking?



DammitChrist said:


> Yea, didn't Riddle in the main event this past Friday outdraw the current Universal Champion's segments in post-Wrestlemania 38 on both shows (which was supposed to be a huge week for him)?


By nearly a million too compared to the Raw one!


----------



## Chelsea

To me it is obvious what happened here. People were hoping to see the new CEO make an appearance to close the show.

Stephanie McMahon being a draw confirmed


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Again, “no one” cared about Roman’s other TV title matches. Riddle as the challenger drew the number Reigns couldn’t otherwise. What isn’t clicking?


*No one cared about Sami Zayn in a title match, in spite of you trying to attribute Roman and Sasha's ratings boosts to him, because he's a comedy character that stood no chance in hell. Riddle had a puncher's chance and that was enough to make compelling TV. Also, this is the third time in as many months that Roman has had far and away the highest segment with you making bullshit excuses for it and attributing it to people that flopped in Roman's absence. It's almost like you enjoy routinely being proven wrong with indisputable numbers.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Legit Lioness said:


> *No one cared about Sami Zayn in a title match, in spite of you trying to attribute Roman and Sasha's ratings boosts to him, because he's a comedy character that stood no chance in hell. Riddle had a puncher's chance and that was enough to make compelling TV. Also, this is the third time in as many months that Roman has had far and away the highest segment with you making bullshit excuses for it and attributing it to people that flopped in Roman's absence. It's almost like you enjoy routinely being proven wrong with indisputable numbers.*


He’s had even more weak-bad numbers than good, but whatever works for you!


----------



## Dark Emperor

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Crediting Reigns when Riddle was the actual different person in a title match (and Reigns has already failed countless times with other names).
> 
> You holding that L fine though, keep doing that.


That is a very high final quarter. let's be honest. Both Riddle and Roman deserves credit. No point arguing about it. 

Obviously there is interest in both parties plus it was a fresh challenge for the belt. Shame the feud has ended already.

It's funny how that final quarter got over 2.62m (the highest in a very long time) at 9.45pm & we got people on AEW section saying no one will watch a 1hr Rampage at 10pm to excuse a bad number.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

Final quarter over 2.6m👍. Acknowledge Roman Reigns: the biggest ratings draw of 2022👆


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Dark Emperor said:


> That is a very high final quarter. let's be honest. Both Riddle and Roman deserves credit. No point arguing about it.
> 
> Obviously there is interest in both parties plus it was a fresh challenge for the belt. Shame the feud has ended already.
> 
> It's funny how that final quarter got over 2.62m (the highest in a very long time) at 9.45pm & we got people on AEW section saying no one will watch a 1hr Rampage at 10pm to excuse a bad number.


Truthfully Vince gets the credit since judging by Raw rating, he propped the show up about 300k (same with Raw), advertised or not. Without him the main event likely peaks around 2.3 which is more just a “fine” number (and still highest of night regardless). 

But that’s not as fun. The quarter is high though but the underlying point is that Reigns is as hit or miss as everyone else, which he is. He should be getting numbers like this the majority of weeks tbh (well, at least in relation to the rest of the show - not necessarily a number as high as 2.6 all the time although there is an argument to be made there too).

It’s all in good fun though, don’t think either of us take it too seriously.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> He’s had even more weak-bad numbers than good, but whatever works for you!


*Reigns always had Smackdown above 2 mil. He goes part time and SD consistently does its worse numbers ever. Gee, I wonder why 🤔.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Reigns always had Smackdown above 2 mil. He goes part time and SD consistently does its worse numbers ever. Gee, I wonder why 🤔.*


Did under 2 mil for many weeks last year when he was there around this time  .

Besides, 2 mil isn’t even a good number anyway. Especially given how much of a star Reigns supposedly is.


----------



## Chan Hung

Wrong thread


----------



## Chan Hung

Edit: Wrong Thread


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541513672601878528

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Emperor

Surprisingly high. Maintained most of the massive increase from prior week.


----------



## chronoxiong

How did this show get 2.2 million viewers? I have been turning my attention from it for a while now.


----------



## Serpico Jones

God damn, pal.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Just leaving this here as a reminder of the last time 2.5 million fans tuned into Smackdown, since people are still downplaying Roman and Sasha's impact:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542157383434211329*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Another number to show how irrelevant Roman is. Only 100k down from last week’s show. Would’ve thought it’d be down more with the Vince stuff dying down.


----------



## InexorableJourney

People love to watch a bit of scandal play out in public.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

Without Roman the show would revert back to again ~2m mark. Roman should continue to make sporadic appearances to keep the ratings increase going.


----------



## GarpTheFist

Wait what happened on the last SDL? I thought it was the roman/riddle match...idek if i forgot to watch or don't remember it. I'll go and check the results.


----------



## Dark Emperor

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Just leaving this here as a reminder of the last time 2.5 million fans tuned into Smackdown, since people are still downplaying Roman and Sasha's impact:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542157383434211329*


Give it up dude. Ratings has surged up dramatically for both Smackdown & Raw since Sasha had another tantrum and walked out.

What is worse is not a peep from the audience chanting her name, not even the week after the walk out. She is irrelevant in the grand scheme of things. WWE made her.

I might not like CM Punk but the audience really wanted to see him back for months chanting his name while he was away.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Another number to show how irrelevant Roman is. Only 100k down from last week’s show. Would’ve thought it’d be down more with the Vince stuff dying down.


*The Vince stuff isn't dying down at all. In fact, it's gotten worse. Also, the fans are expecting Vince to randomly pop up now, since he's shown up unannounced on multiple occasions since the allegations. And again, only Roman and Sasha have hit 2.5 mil since the pandemic started- not your goofy comedy jobbers.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The Vince stuff isn't dying down at all. In fact, it's gotten worse. Also, the fans are expecting Vince to randomly pop up now, since he's shown up unannounced on multiple occasions since the allegations. And again, only Roman and Sasha have hit 2.5 mil since the pandemic started- not your goofy comedy jobbers.*


You may have a point on the Vince stuff (at least that it’s still a hot topic), though I don’t think it’s to the level of prior week and an advertised appearance vs. the non-advertised ones.

The Roman/Sasha stuff is silly. They’re irrelevant, especially Roman. The guy’s as hit or miss as everyone else, probably even more misses really. Besides, we both know Riddle got the 2.5 number anyway.

Come to think of it, your statement isn’t even correct anyway. SD got 2.6 million quarter for the Andre Battle Royale. Not sure who was in it, but all of them can join the “got to 2.5+ million” crew you pump up so much as a big deal.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> You may have a point on the Vince stuff (at least that it’s still a hot topic), though I don’t think it’s to the level of prior week and an advertised appearance vs. the non-advertised ones.
> 
> The Roman/Sasha stuff is silly. They’re irrelevant, especially Roman. The guy’s as hit or miss as everyone else, probably even more misses really. Besides, we both know Riddle got the 2.5 number anyway.
> 
> Come to think of it, your statement isn’t even correct anyway. SD got 2.6 million quarter for the Andre Battle Royale. Not sure who was in it, but all of them can join the “got to 2.5+ million” crew you pump up so much as a big deal.


*No, we don't know that because it's a load of bullshit. Roman has had far and away the highest segment numbers multiple times this year while Riddle has been apart of several RAWs with all the low ratings. You desperately reach for anything to downplay Roman and Sasha when they've proven time and time again that they're the biggest single draws in the company.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Legit Lioness said:


> *No, we don't know that because it's a load of bullshit. Roman has had far and away the highest segment numbers multiple times this year while Riddle has been apart of several RAWs with all the low ratings. You desperately reach for anything to downplay Roman and Sasha when they've proven time and time again that they're the biggest single draws in the company.*


lol Roman’s been a part of plenty of terrible/weak numbers. Like I said, hit or miss.

I don’t even give a shit about Sasha tbh. She’s not getting the push of the century and draws very well for what she’s given (you overstate things as usual, but that’s cool you do you). Roman draws numbers like everyone else for 10x the push. This is apparently his biggest quarter since becoming champion (besides the Christmas show 2020… btw where’s the extra 2 million that that had the chance to acknowledge Roman? Guess they didn’t) . That’s why he’s a failure. Riddle carried him and we both know it.

We had this discussion about Riddle/Reigns last week though. If you have something different you’d like to discuss, let’s go for it!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> lol Roman’s been a part of plenty of terrible/weak numbers. Like I said, hit or miss.
> 
> I don’t even give a shit about Sasha tbh. She’s not getting the push of the century and draws very well for what she’s given (you overstate things as usual, but that’s cool you do you). Roman draws numbers like everyone else for 10x the push. This is apparently his biggest quarter since becoming champion (besides the Christmas show 2020… btw where’s the extra 2 million that that had the chance to acknowledge Roman? Guess they didn’t) . That’s why he’s a failure. Riddle carried him and we both know it.
> 
> We had this discussion about Riddle/Reigns last week though. If you have something different you’d like to discuss, let’s go for it!


*1. Post any wrestler, male or female, that has consistently drawn more than Sasha SINCE 2020. We're talking about someone who has been here since the pandemic doing better quarters than Sasha, not Rousey's RTWM. Site your sources.

2. The Tribal Chief will return tonight and prove you wrong yet again. Acknowledge him.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Legit Lioness said:


> *1. Post any wrestler, male or female, that has consistently drawn more than Sasha SINCE 2020. We're talking about someone who has been here since the pandemic doing better quarters than Sasha, not Rousey's RTWM. Site your sources.
> 
> 2. The Tribal Chief will return tomorrow and prove you wrong yet again. Acknowledge him.*


Discuss Sasha with Dark Emperor up there. Don’t think you responded to his post.

Roman’s on the PPV tomorrow? Or you mean Smackdown tonight? Or next week? Besides I’ve been proven right many times.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Discuss Sasha with Dark Emperor up there. Don’t think you responded to his post.
> 
> Roman’s on the PPV tomorrow? Or you mean Smackdown tonight? Or next week? Besides I’ve been proven right many times.


*1. He's blocked. That's all I'll say outside of rants.

2. Tonight* when the ratings go up yet again.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@#BadNewsSanta *Nevermind. Heyman lied about Roman being there.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542969780034064391*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Legit Lioness said:


> @#BadNewsSanta *Nevermind. Heyman lied about Roman being there.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542969780034064391*


If it makes you feel any better, this is a good thing. Roman not on the show means he won’t take the blame when the number slips like it was more than likely going to (given last week was the higher end of their usual range of 1.8-2.3). Then when it goes to 1.9-2 mil this week, and is 2.1-2.2 next week with Roman there (if he’s there) then you can talk about how he brought ratings back up! Summerslam time begins so numbers will go up anyway. Perfect time to get some cred on the chief!

Even better if Brock’s there. Someone else to help prop the number up for Reigns.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> If it makes you feel any better, this is a good thing. Roman not on the show means he won’t take the blame when the number slips like it was more than likely going to (given last week was the higher end of their usual range of 1.8-2.3). Then when it goes to 1.9-2 mil this week, and is 2.1-2.2 next week with Roman there (if he’s there) then you can talk about how he brought ratings back up! Summerslam time begins so numbers will go up anyway. Perfect time to get some cred on the chief!
> 
> Even better if Brock’s there. Someone else to help prop the number up for Reigns.


*I'm so glad Fightful spoils the entire shows so I don't have to sit through garbage.*


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Hour 1: 2.016 *_(0.4)_
*Hour 2: 2.066 *_(0.5)_

Last Week:

*Hour 1: 2.073 *_(0.5)_
*Hour 2: 2.161 *_(0.5)_


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543292551456870401


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

^Brandon got the prelim number wrong? Doesn’t match up with the hour numbers on spoiler though.

Anyway, will be above 2.1 mil regardless. More to show how irrelevant Reigns is. Still well above what they were doing late April-early June even still without him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Great number, especially for a Holiday weekend, too. WWE's shows have been doing great numbers for months now.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Thurston hasn't had the quarter hours as of late. Here are the YouTube numbers from last night:

1. Men's MITB intro (437K)
2. Madcap/Zeke/Miz/Corbin (355K)
3. Battle Royal (250K)
4. Maximum Male Models (181K) WTF?
5. Usos/Street Profits (153K)


----------



## DammitChrist

Riddle was on this show too!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Showstopper said:


> Great number, especially for a Holiday weekend, too. WWE's shows have been doing great numbers for months now.


Which is pathetic because the shows suck


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Which is pathetic because the shows suck


I guess alot of people don't think so. Go figure.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Remember this next time someone says something stupid about Sasha Banks not being a draw.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544120866866225152*


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

The latest edition of WWE Friday Night SmackDown saw the ratings drop. The show averaged 2.141 million viewers on FOX, which is down from 2.231 million a week ago, according to Brandon Thurston of WrestleNomics. 

In the all-important 18-49 demographic, the show did a 0.49 rating, down from the 0.53 rating a week ago. 

This was the go-home show for last Saturday’s Money in the Bank event. Here’s the breakdown in each demo for the show compared to last week:









WWE SmackDown 7/1/22 ratings drop for MITB go-home show


The latest edition of WWE Friday Night SmackDown saw the ratings drop. The show averaged 2.141 million viewers on FOX, which is down from 2.231 million a week




wrestlingnews.co


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Roman Reigns is good for pro wrestling. Simple facts.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Not a bad number all things considered. Thought it would be about a couple hundred thousand lower, but even without Roman and Brock they still are holding up relatively well (relative to the last few months at least).


----------



## Fearless Viper

WWE's ratings has been great for a while since post HIAC. Must be the Cody effect!


----------



## princeaiden

The Anaheim show in September is going to be stacked.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*lol

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545807314162270208*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Wait wait wait…

Roman was advertised for first appearance in weeks, post MITB show, Vince scandal stuff heating up again, direct Summerslam build beginning, a #1 contenders match advertised… and they get a number similar to last week (which was already down from following weeks).

One of two things must be true:

1. Roman’s quarter got 2.6 million and the rest of the quarters in that hour dropped to like 1.8 mil or whatever it would be to average it out to that poor number.

2. These prelim numbers are grossly undercounted and finals will be way higher..

Otherwise that’s another disappointment you can chalk up to Roman. Also this whole feud with Lesnar for that matter. Does anyone seriously want to see this shit again?


----------



## Cosmo77

Besides Roman SD was boring


----------



## chronoxiong

Stop with this part timer World Chanpion bullshit!!!!!


----------



## JTB33b

I find it funny that people call Roman a draw just because he draws better than anybody else currently. His numbers are still very low, It's just others are lower. If anything it shows they screwed up by putting all their eggs in his basket because he hasn't been able to get those rating numbers based on his push and all the marketing they put into him. And they destroyed everybody else to the point the fans don't care about them. Roman hasn't been able to elevate the product.


----------



## DammitChrist

JTB33b said:


> I find it funny that people call Roman a draw just because he draws better than anybody else currently. His numbers are still very low, It's just others are lower. If anything it shows they screwed up by putting all their eggs in his basket because he hasn't been able to get those rating numbers based on his push and all the marketing they put into him. And they destroyed everybody else to the point the fans don't care about them. Roman hasn't been able to elevate the product.


Yep, he's moved the needle downwards. That's for sure.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

SD had a house show in Sacramento, CA. The top matches were Reigns vs McIntyre, Liv vs Ronda vs Nattie and Gunther vs Ricochet. Here was the attendance:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545906573461098498
RAW also had a house show -- in Bossier City, LA.


----------



## GarpTheFist

^ No wonder they drew big with roman vs drew.

Is the SD ratings not out yet?


----------



## RainmakerV2

GarpTheFist said:


> ^ No wonder they drew big with roman vs drew.
> 
> Is the SD ratings not out yet?



2.1 mil.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Don't


JTB33b said:


> I find it funny that people call Roman a draw just because he draws better than anybody else currently. His numbers are still very low, It's just others are lower. If anything it shows they screwed up by putting all their eggs in his basket because he hasn't been able to get those rating numbers based on his push and all the marketing they put into him. And they destroyed everybody else to the point the fans don't care about them. Roman hasn't been able to elevate the product.


Pretty much. There's been plenty of cases like this week where Roman basically does nothing. Sometimes he's involved in a good number, other times he's not (like this week where he was advertised and still drew lower than last... which was down from prior week). Like everyone else, he's irrelevant. WWE is money making machine though so it doesn't matter.


----------



## chronoxiong

Whats up with the delay in the Smackdown ratings now? We have to wait until Monday to get them?


----------



## Rankles75

Smackdown averaged 1.976 million viewers, based on 2.009 million viewers for Hour 1 and 1.943 million viewers for Hour 2.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Rankles75 said:


> Smackdown averaged 1.976 million viewers, based on 2.009 million viewers for Hour 1 and 1.943 million viewers for Hour 2.



You mean no one hung around for ANOTHER variation of Profits vs. Usos?




Well slap me sideways


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Meh, SmackDown is just repetitive, the MMM segments are at least funny but with Reigns not on TV much there's nothing to invest in.


----------



## ThirdMan

Rankles75 said:


> Smackdown averaged 1.976 million viewers, based on 2.009 million viewers for Hour 1 and 1.943 million viewers for Hour 2.


That's the Fast National number. The final number, seen below, is generally around 100K higher:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549123071600115712


----------



## Rankles75

Smackdown averaged 2.17m viewers in the fast nationals, P18-49 rating of 0.6.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Rankles75 said:


> Smackdown averaged 2.17m viewers in the fast nationals, P18-49 rating of 0.6.


Very good number.


----------



## Rankles75

Dark Emperor said:


> Very good number.


Yup. Although with the Vince announcement earlier in the day, no real competition (NBA etc) and Summerslam just round the corner, it would have been disappointing if there wasn’t something of a rise.


----------



## GarpTheFist

Rankles75 said:


> Smackdown averaged 2.17m viewers in the fast nationals, P18-49 rating of 0.6.


0.6 in the demo? That's such a strong number! i don't think I've seen it that high this year as far as I'm aware. Someone correct me if I'm wrong tho.


----------



## Kishido

Tsss AEW was Numero 1 on cable!


----------



## DammitChrist

Kishido said:


> Tsss AEW was Numero 1 on cable!


I don't see how that *fact* has anything to do with Smackdown here.

AEW *has* indeed been the most watched program on its channel for 5 weeks now anyway (mostly thanks to their demographic numbers).


----------



## Kishido

DammitChrist said:


> I don't see how that *fact* has anything to do with Smackdown here.
> 
> AEW *has* indeed been the most watched program on its channel for 5 weeks now anyway (mostly thanks to their demographic numbers).


Yes


----------



## 3venflow

*WWE Smackdown*:

Viewers: 2,256,000
18-49: 0.62

Highest P18-49 rating since January which placed it first on broadcast TV by a distance.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551663128106209286*250k+ people were intrigued to see what Stephanie had to say, and if any major changes would be implemented on the same day.*


----------



## Rankles75

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553430882219876353


----------



## the_hound

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554197169904783360


----------



## Moonlight_drive

So McAfee was annoying.
Liv looked good. Shayna won. That's good, push her. 
Karrion Kross is back and that is fantastic news.


----------



## RainmakerV2

1.98 mil overnight .50 demo


----------



## Kishido

Numbers aren't good.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

They barely got more viewership than hour 3 of RAW. Let's see what kind of numbers RAW pulls in tomorrow night. Last week's RAW numbers were very impressive.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

If Thurston's right, SD actually going to be lower than Raw. Despite having the top champion advertised (and the main feud going into the next PPV promoted). That's insane, really disappointing number for a post-Summerslam Smackdown.


----------



## DammitChrist

#BadNewsSanta said:


> If Thurston's right, SD actually going to be lower than Raw. Despite having the top champion advertised (and the main feud going into the next PPV promoted). That's insane, really disappointing number for a post-Summerslam Smackdown.


Last week's rating for Smackdown was higher, and the top champion was absent on that show too.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Mediocre number, especially with the hype from RAW going in. @#BadNewsSanta you get a free week to flame Roman. I'm not even going to stop you this time.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556732722231517190*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556735457341366274

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Mediocre number, especially with the hype from RAW going in. @#BadNewsSanta you get a free week to flame Roman. I'm not even going to stop you this time.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556732722231517190*


Woohoo! I like free!

Edit: Wait wow just realized you posted the final number. That's a really bad up from the prelim. Didn't it happen recently (I think after the Vince scandel stuff started+Riddle/Reigns happened) where the final number that was initially reported was short like 100k, and we got a revised number a few days later. This seems really unusual it's as low as it is.


----------



## NathanMayberry

With the amount of talent tiny has at his disposal there should be no excuse for not being able to beat a show about cops arresting crack heads 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey

Not surprised by the low Smackdown number. Look how much womens wrestling there was on it.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558555544201347072
What a huge number! Wow, also a lot of markets didn't even have Smackdown on because of preseason football


----------



## DammitChrist

Ooh, never mind. That's a false alarm.


----------



## RainmakerV2

I think that counts the markets that watched football too.


----------



## God Movement

Wow. Roman Reigns' title reign has been a huge success. Keep it on him forever at this rate!


----------



## GarpTheFist

That's a big number. I'm guessing people tuned in to see the aftermath of kross' return and how roman/drew would deal with him or if a 3 way would be announced. The IC ME probably helped too. Did they get some sort of lead in from the football game?


----------



## ThirdMan

GarpTheFist said:


> That's a big number. I'm guessing people tuned in to see the aftermath of kross' return and how roman/drew would deal with him or if a 3 way would be announced. The IC ME probably helped too. Did they get some sort of lead in from the football game?


The Fast Nationals usually come in around 100K below the final number, but in this particular case, the pre-season football game that aired in some markets was probably accidentally counted in the total. I'd expect a number in the show's usual range (2.0-2.3 million) when the final ratings come in on Monday.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The Hit Row reunion was the only thing credibly leaked, so it's impressive that they drew that insane number. I honestly think people are going to keep tuning in to shows to see who's coming back. Hopefully Triple H doesn't become too dependent on returns and works on strengthening the SmackDown roster with main event caliber stars as well.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Will wait for final number, but man would be hilarious if it was indicative of anything. No Roman and show gains in a pretty monstrous way would be funny, but will probably be a more average number than that.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558284155309408257


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Good show nontheless.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Will wait for final number, but man would be hilarious if it was indicative of anything. No Roman and show gains in a pretty monstrous way would be funny, but will probably be a more average number than that.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558284155309408257




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559270064842588163
It's still a decent number. Apparently Triple H wants to do more cliffhangers on RAW. Hopefully he does the same on SD.


----------



## ThirdMan

The Boy Wonder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559270064842588163
> It's still a decent number. Apparently Triple H wants to do more cliffhangers on RAW. Hopefully he does the same on SD.


Yeah, that number seems about right, given that it was pre-empted/aired later in some markets, due to the NFL pre-season game.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Apparently in markets like Atlanta it didn't even air on FOX. Instead it aired at midnight on Sy fy. That's tuff.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

2 weeks back to back Raw beats Smackdown. Can't remember the last time that happened. Probably before the move to Fox.

Though I guess this week there was a lot working against Smackdown, so it is what it is.


----------



## Random360

Wow until 2 million smackdown. That's horrific. It was above 2 million with Vince and Roman. Big nose is ruining wwe faster then I expected


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Random360 said:


> Wow until 2 million smackdown. That's horrific. It was above 2 million with Vince and Roman. Big nose is ruining wwe faster then I expected


That's hilarious how bad of a drop it was, it's almost as if straight wrestling doesn't draw, what a shocker


----------



## DammitChrist

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> That's hilarious how bad of a drop it was, it's almost as if straight wrestling doesn't draw, what a shocker


Raw's stronger ratings over the last few weeks automatically debunks your inaccurate statement here.

Wrestling indeed draws, which isn't really surprising.

Just ask the successful Forbidden Door ppv too


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

DammitChrist said:


> Raw's stronger ratings over the last few weeks automatically debunks your inaccurate statement here.
> 
> Wrestling indeed draws, which isn't really surprising.
> 
> Just ask the successful Forbidden Door ppv too


Last week's Raw wasn't a straight wrestling show. It had many sports entertainment trappings. Also, the numbers were down 13% overall and 18% in 18-49 from the post SummerSlam show. Just looking at the numbers that wouldn't seem like an encouraging sign. That being said it's far too early to be passing any judgement on things under Triple H. It's early days, the shows have been entertaining and people are still making their decisions about whether they are into what Triple H is selling them.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

The prelims are in, but wait until Monday for the final numbers:

*Hour 1: 2.316 (0.5)
Hour 2: 2.392 (0.5)*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Yeah according to Thurston apparently same thing as last week. Final number could be anything if going by what happened last week.


----------



## GarpTheFist

Thats a great number if true. It will probably be 2.1m tho, still a solid number. Did they drop in the demo?


----------



## ThirdMan

Yeah, pre-season NFL games were once again on in some FOX markets (fewer than last week, though), so once again expect a lower final number on Monday.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

The Boy Wonder said:


> The prelims are in, but wait until Monday for the final numbers:
> 
> *Hour 1: 2.316 (0.5)
> Hour 2: 2.392 (0.5)*


Tribal Chief = GOAT☝


----------



## The Boy Wonder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561806739975991297
Up from the previous week of 1.927


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

About what I expected, Roman failing to draw a good number yet again. Even for a big face off with Drew. Nothing new here.


----------



## wwetna1

The preliminary audience for last night's edition of WWE Friday Night Smackdown on FOX was 2,392,000 viewers with a 0.50 in the 18-49 demo, according to SpoilerTV.com.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529840174728978432


----------



## GarpTheFist

So that means the actual number will be just over 2 mil


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

They got 1.990 million. Another poor number. SHOWBUZZDAILY’s Friday 8.26.2022 Top 150 Cable Originals & Network Finals UPDATED | Showbuzz Daily

Next week's the go-home show so there should be an improvement... except it was taped. So who knows.


----------



## RainmakerV2

The show was bad. No one cares about the women's tag titles lol.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

RainmakerV2 said:


> The show was bad. No one cares about the women's tag titles lol.


Especially not when it's a "plan c" scenario just to get through the tournament.


----------



## endiadj

WWE's putting so much effort into RAW and very little into Smackdown and the numbers reflect it.


----------



## chronoxiong

They need to fix Smackdown when there's a draft. This roster is so weak


----------



## RavenNevermore

chronoxiong said:


> They need to fix Smackdown when there's a draft. This roster is so weak


It's unwatchable outside of when Roman appears. Even the tag division is lacklustre.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*RAW is consistently doing better ratings than Smackdown now. I told y'all it had nothing to do with network versus cable. It was ALWAYS a show quality issue. Smackdown sucks and there's next to nothing worth watching outside of Roman.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567244636418105344*


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

The Legit Lioness said:


> *RAW is consistently doing better ratings than Smackdown now. I told y'all it had nothing to do with network versus cable. It was ALWAYS a show quality issue. Smackdown sucks and there's next to nothing worth watching outside of Roman.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567244636418105344*


Smackdown was also taped...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm going to be fair here:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567278279953993728*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Smackdown fails again.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

SD where Roman does he what does best (skips the show) gets a better number than the last several weeks with him (according to Thurston, should get about the same normal increase of 100k).

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568647918629920768
We'll see what the final number shows though, but would just be another point to show how irrelevant Reigns is to business, and how much of a waste the last two years have been.


----------



## DammitChrist

The current Universal Champion continuing to be a huge failure once again (in spite of his undeserved megapush).

What else is new?


----------



## The Boy Wonder

#BadNewsSanta said:


> SD where Roman does he what does best (skips the show) gets a better number than the last several weeks with him (according to Thurston, should get about the same normal increase of 100k).
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568647918629920768
> We'll see what the final number shows though, but would just be another point to show how irrelevant Reigns is to business, and how much of a waste the last two years have been.


He wasn't on the show, but they didn’t announce anything beforehand. All that was advertised was Solo being introduced in The Bloodline and Braun Strowman.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568647918629920768
☝☝☝☝☝


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

DammitChrist said:


> The current Universal Champion continuing to be a huge failure once again (in spite of his undeserved megapush).
> 
> What else is new?


Do you ever shut up ?


----------



## Ghost Lantern

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Do you ever shut up ?



He's not wrong.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Ghost Lantern said:


> He's not wrong.


Yes he is


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Meltzer parody account throwing shade at AEW LOL


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568923413363986434


----------



## DammitChrist

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Meltzer throwing shade at AEW LOL
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568923413363986434


I like how 'Dave Meltzer's' input/opinion only matters when you agree with it (especially about an entertaining company that's disliked by those who generally oppose him).


----------



## Not Lying

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Meltzer throwing shade at AEW LOL
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568923413363986434





DammitChrist said:


> I like how Dave Meltzer's input/opinion only matters when you agree with it (especially about an entertaining company that's disliked by those who generally oppose him).


Stop acting like geeks both of you. This isn’t even the real Meltzer twitter account.

Meltzer fans and haters need to chill the tf about the importance of this guy. He’s just a guy giving his opinion, just been giving his opinion publicly for 30 years.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

DammitChrist said:


> I like how 'Dave Meltzer's' input/opinion only matters when you agree with it (especially about an entertaining company that's disliked by those who generally oppose him).


Go kick rocks


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Glad to see SmackDown pulling good numbers even without Reigns, shows consistency in the booking and fans are rewarding it.


----------



## ThirdMan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569416627371839488


----------



## kazarn

It’s too easy


----------



## RainmakerV2

Man that's a huge number. Wtf.


----------



## ThirdMan

This may be a clearer indication of where the show's headed, ratings-wise, now that the NFL pre-season pre-emptions are over. But keep in mind that it's a number coming off a big PLE, so it'll probably end up settling in a little lower than that (like, high 2.2s) on a regular week.


----------



## DammitChrist

Yep, that ratings bump for Smackdown definitely came off a big ppv for sure


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

The bloodline drawing them ratings ☝☝☝☝


----------



## DammitChrist

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> The bloodline drawing them ratings ☝☝☝☝


It's just Sami Zayn and the Usos that drew though (along with Solo Sikoa)


----------



## Random360

Say it with me folks


ROMAN REIGN PRESIDED OVER THE GREATEAST WWE BOOM OF MODERN ERA

SINCE CENA


----------



## shadow_spinner

Triple H bringing up the ratings, this forum taking more L's by the day


----------



## God Movement

Wow. Please never take the titles off Roman. This is best for business.


----------



## shadow_spinner

They didn't even advertise anything other than Solo showing up and Braun Strowman. Meaning what WWE is doing is giving fans so much interest in wanting to watch each show.


----------



## DammitChrist

God Movement said:


> Wow. Please never take the titles off Roman. This is best for business.


He wasn't even on the show, and ratings predictably went up.


----------



## Dark Emperor

Very impressive, Sheamus, GUNTHER and Braun return drawing big.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

No Roman=ratings LMAO.

Braun getting a good number for his return. Hopefully they don't screw it up with him again (and hopefully he can personally show he's ready to be the top guy).


----------



## FrankieDs316

Huge rating for Smackdown. Thank you to our triabl chief and the bloodline for making it happen!

Cant blame WWE for keeping the belts on Reigns. The man is a draw


----------



## DammitChrist

FrankieDs316 said:


> Huge rating for Smackdown. Thank you to our triabl chief for making it happen!


Again, the show did higher numbers without him.

If anything, this increase in ratings says a lot more about Braun Strowman, Drew McIntyre, Sami Zayn, Sheamus, WALTER, Ronda Rousey, and the Usos instead.


----------



## Charzhino

Because it felt like a classic early 2000's SD. People tuned in to see how Drew would take his revenge on Solo Sikoa for screwing him outta a big match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

DammitChrist said:


> Again, the show did higher numbers without him.
> 
> If anything, this increase in ratings says a lot more about Braun Strowman, Drew McIntyre, Sami Zayn, Ronda Rousey, and the Usos instead.


One of the highest watched Smackdowns since his reign began. Basically only 3 others were higher from what I can tell (6/17/2022, 9/10/2021, and 1/22/2021). Also 12/25/2020 but that was the one with the NFL lead-in. 

Roman doesn't move the needle, but what does seem to be is the behind the scenes changes. Roman's irrelevant in the grand scheme of things to the business, which we already knew.


----------



## RainmakerV2

No ones crediting Kross? Ok it's definitely because of Kross


----------



## FrankieDs316

DammitChrist said:


> Again, the show did higher numbers without him.


People tuned in to see if he was there


----------



## DammitChrist

RainmakerV2 said:


> No ones crediting Kross? Ok it's definitely because of Kross


Sure, Karrion Kross can be added to the list too


----------



## Art Vandaley

I think a lot of credit has to go to Gunther and Sheamus tearing it up at Clash and clearly being in an ongoing war between two good factions.

Good wrestling can draw.


----------



## Not Lying

It’s a become comical how many times the ratings go significantly up without that boring world champ


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

wtf that number is shockingly high. good for them


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Hour 1: 2.070 (0.4)
Hour 2: 2.102 (0.5)*

_Last Week. _*Hour 1: 2.227 (0.5) Hour 2: 2.207 (0.5)*


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

It's good to see SD doing good ratings, show has been great the last month.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571952023309778944


----------



## GarpTheFist

Down from last week but still a big rating


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Another solid rating


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Another solid rating


Effect of The Tribal Chief☝


----------



## RainmakerV2

2.384 overnight. Could be around 2.5 come Monday. Huge number.


----------



## Random360

Hugeeee by Roman reigns. Man got to bump my thread again.


----------



## kazarn

Call Cody and tell him its Reigns vs Sami at WM now


----------



## shadow_spinner

Roman, Ronda, Brock..... three people the internet loath but get massive pops anytime their music hits and their merch sell and tickets sell. But remember guys, Roman is killing the shows and he isn’t a draw. Please ignore ticket sales and gates and ratings


----------



## DammitChrist

shadow_spinner said:


> Roman, Ronda, Brock..... three people the internet loath but get massive pops anytime their music hits and their merch sell and tickets sell. But remember guys, Roman is killing the shows and he isn’t a draw. Please ignore ticket sales and gates and ratings


This inaccurate post is extremely amusing because there’s been MULTIPLE occasions where the ratings for Smackdown rose without the current Universal Champion being on the show, which just further proves to everyone else that he’s still a useless spoke on the wheel who’s no different compared to the rest of the current roster 

For the record, he’s not over. It took him 7+ years of being shoved down everyone’s throats to get these unimpressive reactions.


----------



## GarpTheFist

RainmakerV2 said:


> 2.384 overnight. Could be around 2.5 come Monday. Huge number.


Nah first number is always 300k higher so it'll be around 2 to 2.1m


----------



## The Boy Wonder

shadow_spinner said:


> Roman, Ronda, Brock..... three people the internet loath but get massive pops anytime their music hits and their merch sell and tickets sell. But remember guys, Roman is killing the shows and he isn’t a draw. Please ignore ticket sales and gates and ratings


Don't you dare give any credit to that insufferable bore!


----------



## RainmakerV2

GarpTheFist said:


> Nah first number is always 300k higher so it'll be around 2 to 2.1m



No that's when it's pre empted by NFL and the NFL viewership is included. Then it drops once the NFL viewership is taken out on Monday. This number is gonna go up on Monday.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Roman's hit or miss... a few weeks ago it was a big miss. This week was a hit, but also Braun Strowman's in-ring return was advertised heavily, and they had an Undisputed Tag Title match. Assuming this isn't one of those early numbers that is a lot higher due to pre-emptions or some other issue, it's a great number if they crack 2.5 million.


----------



## ThirdMan

GarpTheFist said:


> Nah first number is always 300k higher so it'll be around 2 to 2.1m


If you're referring to the Fast Nationals this week for SD, it wasn't pre-empted in a bunch of big markets for NFL football this week on FOX. So if it did a really high number on the Fast Nationals, chances are it could very well be another 100K or so higher, when the final number comes in. That's usually how it works, on regular weeks (if the Fast National is, say, 2.0 million, then the final number is around 2.1 million, etc.).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573820118454378497


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

The Boy Wonder said:


> Don't you dare give any credit to that insufferable bore!


You people are so insufferable....Roman is a legit star, go watch indy midgets


----------



## Dr. Middy

shadow_spinner said:


> Roman, Ronda, Brock..... three people the internet loath but get massive pops anytime their music hits and their merch sell and tickets sell. But remember guys, Roman is killing the shows and he isn’t a draw. Please ignore ticket sales and gates and ratings


It's really just Roman now. Brock is barely around and Ronda is kinda irrelevant since most of her luster is gone ever since she came back.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574489260010487822


----------



## shadow_spinner

People saying they only popped a 2.5 because of white rabbit is very disingenuous. Two weeks ago they got a 2.37 without a Roman appearance


----------



## Charzhino

And next week itll be higher because this week was a good show.

And Roman is the only needle mover in the business


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

The tribal chief bringing in those ratings!!!! Incoming laughing face from the bot known as DC. 2.5 mill is impressive, the bloodline = ratings ☝☝☝☝☝


----------



## DammitChrist

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> The tribal chief bringing in those ratings!!!! Incoming laughing face from the bot known as DC. 2.5 mill is impressive, the bloodline = ratings ☝☝☝☝☝


Nah, the heavy rumors for Bray Wyatt, Sami Zayn (who's carrying the Bloodline storyline on his back by actually progressing their shit himself), Braun Strowman's return match, and the main event that had Usos plus Pete Dunne (which was a tag championship match) were what brought up the ratings.

The current Universal Champion is still a failure who's shown multiple times already that the ratings can still go up whenever he screws off in catering


----------



## kazarn




----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Roman Reigns and The Bloodline proving why they're the most popular act in wrestling. 

Anyone claiming Reigns doesn't draw is lying to themselves, just because you don't like the guy doesn't mean he isn't a draw. The sooner you let go of that Reigns hate you've been fostering since likely 2015 the better, most of us have. 

Have you guys seen the crowds? Half of them are wearing Reigns/Bloodline shirts. Dude also gets the biggest reaction wherever he goes.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Shit almost hit 2.8 mil. That's wild.


----------



## Random360

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, the heavy rumors for Bray Wyatt, Sami Zayn (who's carrying the Bloodline storyline on his back by actually progressing their shit himself), Braun Strowman's return match, and the main event that had Usos plus Pete Dunne (which was a tag championship match) were what brought up the ratings.
> 
> The current Universal Champion is still a failure who's shown multiple times already that the ratings can still go up whenever he screws off in catering


Hahaha Roman Reigns is the FOTC/Double champ during this spike. Feels good. 

Must feel rather salty when the spike and probably like spike every in WWE had Roman on a 2 year reign as double champ/FOTC. I mean history will say all fingers lead to him.


----------



## DammitChrist

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Roman Reigns and The Bloodline proving why they're the most popular act in wrestling.
> 
> Anyone claiming Reigns doesn't draw is lying to themselves, just because you don't like the guy doesn't mean he isn't a draw. The sooner you let go of that Reigns hate you've been fostering since likely 2015 the better, most of us have.
> 
> Have you guys seen the crowds? Half of them are wearing Reigns/Bloodline shirts. Dude also gets the biggest reaction wherever he goes.


The quarterly segments basically just debunked this myth that the current Universal Champion “brought in” the viewership 😂

It was 90% Braun Strowman who pulled most of their numbers in for Smackdown here, and he’s not even the world champion too. I knew that overpushed, mediocre bore didn’t draw shit himself.

Kudos to Strowman for a strong ratings week here 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

Random360 said:


> Hahaha Roman Reigns is the FOTC/Double champ during this spike. Feels good.
> 
> Must feel rather salty when the spike and probably like spike every in WWE had Roman on a 2 year reign as double champ/FOTC. I mean history will say all fingers lead to him.


Dude, that spike is primarily due to Braun Strowman 

His return match pulled 2.7 million viewers, which outdraws anything that took place during that guy’s mediocre reign post-December 2020 (which was only due to the NFL game beforehand or something).


----------



## Random360

DammitChrist said:


> Dude, that spike is primarily due to Braun Strowman
> 
> His return match pulled 2.7 million viewers, which outdraws the rest of that guy’s mediocre reign post-December 2020 (which was only due to the NFL game beforehand or something).


Just you wait for the Rock return and set up a camera. 

Headline will read 

Roman Reigns Vs Rock surpass Cena/Rock to become the #1 buy rate of ALL TIME


----------



## DUSTY 74

gaining viewers after 9pm heading into that 9:23 tease


----------



## Not Lying

kazarn said:


> View attachment 134366


Braun and Drew outdrawing Roman. 
New Day with the better demo too. Lmao.

We used to get the quarters regularly earlier in the year and Roman was very rarely in the highest quarter.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

DammitChrist said:


> The quarterly segments basically just debunked this myth that the current Universal Champion “brought in” the viewership 😂
> 
> It was 90% Braun Strowman who pulled most of their numbers in for Smackdown here, and he’s not even the world champion too. I knew that overpushed, mediocre bore didn’t draw shit himself.
> 
> Kudos to Strowman for a strong ratings week here 👏


Whatever you need to tell yourself to make it that people don't care about Reigns. 

You're acting as if absolutely nobody tuned in to see Roman Reigns.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Random360 said:


> Hahaha Roman Reigns is the FOTC/Double champ during this spike. Feels good.
> 
> Must feel rather salty when the spike and probably like spike every in WWE had Roman on a 2 year reign as double champ/FOTC. I mean history will say all fingers lead to him.


The bot is just mad that goof ball wrestlers like Adam Cole can't draw. He's just a lonely neck beard who whines about everything


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

LOL Roman didn't even bring the numbers. Strowman/Otis doing a massive number that puts even Roman's title match with Riddle to shame. 

What a failure. Also, Strowman drawing some big numbers is good to see for him.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Anything to discredit Reigns.

People just can't accept he's the most popular wrestler in the world. Nobody touches him in popularity. Nobody sells merch like him, nobody pops crowds like him, nobody gets the crowd invested in there stories like he does right now.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Massive rating for Smackdown! Thank you to our tribal chief for making that rating happen!


----------



## DammitChrist

Braun Strowman and Drew McIntyre outdrawing that massive flop is still hilarious, dude 

The bore still can't move the needle (unless it's downwards).



#BadNewsSanta said:


> LOL Roman didn't even bring the numbers. Strowman/Otis doing a massive number that puts even Roman's title match with Riddle to shame.
> 
> What a failure. Also, Strowman drawing some big numbers is good to see for him.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

"No guys you don't understand Reigns doesn't draw!!!! STOP LIKING SOMEONE I DON'T LIKE!!!!!!"


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Salt from Reigns fans is the best, especially when it doesn't make sense this week to be salty.  

But anyway, great overall number. Monster quarter number for Strowman/Otis, and Zillion-viewer Zayn strikes again by carrying The Bloodline not only quality-wise, but also number wise too!


----------



## GarpTheFist

WOW THATS A HUGE NUMBER! Everything stayed above 2.39m!! That's crazy! My prediction of wwe reaching 3m again eventually is looking more likely now. I myself doubted it a little but its definitely possible now.


----------



## Serpico Jones

“God damn, pal”


----------



## Lenny Leonard

kazarn said:


> View attachment 134366


Lol bayley ratings killer and the boring ass work rate women losing 300k


----------



## DammitChrist

Lenny Leonard said:


> Lol bayley ratings killer and the boring ass work rate women losing 300k


Didn't Alexa Bliss 'kill' the viewership during last week's Raw main event? 

I know that Bayley (and the talented workrate women) easily outdrew her quarter on Smackdown this past week.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

Roman is the WWE champion so credit for these high ratings fall on his shoulders. His opening segment with over 2.5 ratings is what allowed Strowman to peak.


Haters *acknowledge your Tribal Chief☝*


----------



## validreasoning

Reigns headlined houseshow past Saturday more than DOUBLED the attendance of the non Reigns houseshow same night. Tell us again how it's the brand that's drawing lol

Before the show started

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573886805371678721


----------



## DammitChrist

The brand *is* drawing, and that arena clearly sold out because they were in Canada (which doesn’t host WWE shows as often).

He’s still not a draw.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

validreasoning said:


> Reigns headlined houseshow past Saturday more than DOUBLED the attendance of the non Reigns houseshow same night. Tell us again how it's the brand that's drawing lol
> 
> Before the show started
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573886805371678721




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573865222145978368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573902225826783234


----------



## validreasoning

DammitChrist said:


> The brand *is* drawing, and that arena clearly sold out because they were in Canada (which doesn’t host WWE shows as often).
> 
> He’s still not a draw.


Reigns headlined houseshow in Sacramento in July drew MORE people than Raw in same building in October 21


----------



## DammitChrist

More people (in Sacramento) are available in the summers compared to the fall/school seasons 😂

You won’t remove the failure label off that bore no matter how many times you try to use misleading statistics.


----------



## validreasoning

DammitChrist said:


> More people (in Sacramento) are available in the summers compared to the fall/school seasons 😂
> 
> You won’t remove the failure label of that bore no matter how many times you try to use misleading statistics.


Misleading lol oh man.

Yeah drawing more for houseshow in same building than flagship TV is clearly misleading


----------



## fabi1982

Mighty impressive rating!!


----------



## Dark Emperor

Only just seen the numbers. Amazing.


----------



## Dark Emperor

No ratings for last weeks show?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579567336650321922


----------



## GarpTheFist

Good numbee but little low considering it was a season premiere with a big main event and roman on the show. Do we think wyatt return can push it to 2.5m again like couple weeks back? No reason it shouldn't considering they got 2.5m just off a tease that wyatt may show up


----------



## The Boy Wonder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581307501894860801
_According to Spoiler TV,__ the October 14th episode of SmackDown brought a viewership of 2.129 million viewers, with a .5 in the 18 to 49 demographic.

October 7th’s edition of SmackDown brought an overnight average of 2.133 million viewers, with a .5 in the 18 to 49 demographic._

Hour 1: 2.175
Hour 2: 2.082


----------



## Dr. Jones

Reigns has been built up for almost 10 years as pretty much the only person you should give a shit about. How many times on here do you hear people saying "Reigns just seems so far above everyone"? Well, that's because he is. WWE's entire mandate for the last decade has been "Make Reigns look STRONG!"

So, no. I'm going to blindly just praise Roman for drawing any type of ratings because it's been done at the expense of the entire roster and even an entire show right now (RAW). Raw hasn't had a world title in over 6 months because heaven forbid Reigns have to take any type of an L

What a joke


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Smackdown did face competition last night with the Dodgers/Padres game.


----------



## Cosmo77

The whole freaking bloodline besides SAMI is boring


----------



## Not Lying

Dr. Jones said:


> Reigns has been built up for almost 10 years as pretty much the only person you should give a shit about. How many times on here do you hear people saying "Reigns just seems so far above everyone"? Well, that's because he is. WWE's entire mandate for the last decade has been "Make Reigns look STRONG!"
> 
> So, no. I'm going to blindly just praise Roman for drawing any type of ratings because it's been done at the expense of the entire roster and even an entire show right now (RAW). Raw hasn't had a world title in over 6 months because heaven forbid Reigns have to take any type of an L
> 
> What a joke


The funniest part was is that more than 50% of the time he’s not even in the highest quarter hour of the show whenever we get those. 

He got outdrawn by Braun and Drew recently.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582100029145485314


----------



## GarpTheFist

Thats a disappointing rating considering it had bray's first tv appearance in 18 months


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582389539624067081


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584635710379888651


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587184808303771650


----------



## DammitChrist

Dynamite just beat Smackdown 😂


----------



## rich110991

Decent rating considering. Hope the AEW haters can show the same energy towards Dynamite when they get moved. I won’t hold my breath.


----------



## ThirdMan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589733414567088128
About the number you'd expect for a taped show.


----------



## ThirdMan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592267930431115265


----------



## RainmakerV2

2.2 mil 0.56 demo


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Last Night (9/25)
Hour 1: 2.224 (0.5)
Hour 2: 1.904 (0.5)
_AVG: 2.064_

Last Week (9/19)
Hour 1: 2.146
Hour 2: 2.107
_AVG: 2.126_

Hour 1 last night was the fourth highest viewed hour in the last 10 weeks:

*10/21 Hour 1: 2.266 (Logan Paul/Jey Uso)
9/23 Hour 1: 2.338 (Honary Uce)
9/23 Hour 2: 2.431 (Braun's first SD match)
11/25 Hour 1: 2.224 (Becky's return)*


----------



## Rankles75

902,000 watched last week, with a 0.25 demo. Improvement on the numbers from last time on FS1.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## GarpTheFist

^ wyatt lost almost 100k, people already seem bored with him


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602408974837551104


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602408974837551104


----------



## GarpTheFist

According to WrestleTix on Twitter, The 30th December edition of SD has sold an almost 1900 more tickets since Cena was announced for the show last week. Apparently they keep adding new sections because of how fast the tickets are selling because of Cena. It's pretty amazing that he can STILL draw this well even after 20 years of career and 6 year of not being a full time performer.

I assume they will sell out since he is now announced to have a match too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603862301102202902


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Hour 1: 2.056
Hour 2: 2.056*


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Gunther/Ricochet 🔥


----------



## Interceptor88

So both Smackdown and ECW NXT are doing fine. 

Not a single quarter below the 2.1 million viewers mark for Smackdown. And last week's NXT did better than any 2.0 show in 2022 with the sole exception of the first show of the year. 

If Raw bounces back this week we're going to get a lot of salty Vince apologists.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Yet another week on week example to show that that Roman is irrelevant with it not going up from last week’s number. 

Cena will help though in a couple weeks though to turn things around for him.


----------



## ThirdMan

RAW usually does one of its lowest numbers of the year the week before Christmas (people out shopping for gifts and whatnot, I imagine, in addition to the usual December lull), so this Monday's rating could potentially be lower than last week's, and next week's episode may actually be a clip show (no location for a taping, and they're not taping a second episode tonight). I wouldn't expect RAW to get near 2 million viewers again until the NFL regular season, and college football season (championship game is Monday, January 9th) is over. The 30th Anniversary show in late-January should do a decent number, and they should be fine in the Road to WrestleMania and whatnot. They've just got to ride out the next four weeks or so.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Yet another week on week example to show that that Roman is irrelevant with it not going up from last week’s number.
> 
> Cena will help though in a couple weeks though to turn things around for him.


He moved the needle by 135,000 viewers! Although Cena probably attributed to most of that. They did 2.137 million viewers after Cena returned in 2021 (post MITB).

As far as the December 30th show goes, I'm not sure how much of an increase they'll see. They're going up against the Orange Bowl between Tennessee/Clemson. That will be the first "big bowl" out of the six.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The Boy Wonder said:


> He moved the needle by 135,000 viewers! Although Cena probably attributed to most of that. They did 2.137 million viewers after Cena returned in 2021 (post MITB).
> 
> As far as the December 30th show goes, I'm not sure how much of an increase they'll see. They're going up against the Orange Bowl between Tennessee/Clemson. That will be the first "big bowl" out of the six.


I don’t know what that is but if there’s one thing I’ve learned in these ratings threads over the years, if it’s on TV and it has a special name, it’s gonna cost wrestling viewers.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I don’t know what that is but if there’s one thing I’ve learned in these ratings threads over the years, if it’s on TV and it has a special name, it’s gonna cost wrestling viewers.


College FB has six major bowl games that bring in huge ratings and revenue. The Orange Bowl is the first one. If the game is a blowout, it will help Smackdown's viewers for the Cena main event.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Smackdown 12/23 Viewership:*

Hour 1: 2.213 (0.5)
Hour 2: 2.213 (0.5)


----------



## GarpTheFist

Dang that's a big rating for a taped show before Christmas


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607857882044702720


----------



## Interceptor88

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607857882044702720


Wait, weren't ratings switfly declining due to Triple H's terrible booking, consisting on flooding the roster with indy midgets, ruining Theory and Max Dupri, not using Golberg at all, giving relevance to chump titles like the Intercontinental Championship and US Championship and bringing back people no one has ever liked like Bray Wyatt and Karrion Kross?

I'm so confused.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Big Mami Cool*


----------



## The Boy Wonder

_December 30th Viewership_

*Hour 1: 2.441 (0.5)
Hour 2: 2.441 (0.5)*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Big Match John!


----------



## Dr. Jones

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Big Match John!


The douchebag is a draw. I don't know how or why, but he just is


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Hold up, the IWC told me guys like Cena and Roman Reigns just don't draw in wrestling anymore and everyone wants to see work rate guys. What is going on here?


----------



## GarpTheFist

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Hold up, the IWC told me guys like Cena and Roman Reigns just don't draw in wrestling anymore and everyone wants to see work rate guys. What is going on here?


What makes the number more impressive is that the show was against orange bowl which is apparently a big game. Had it been unopposed, the number could've been in the 2.7m range or higher.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

GarpTheFist said:


> What makes the number more impressive is that the show was against orange bowl which is apparently a big game. Had it been unopposed, the number could've been in the 2.7m range or higher.



I’m a hardcore TN fan and live in the state and I made sure to catch the last 15 mins of Smackdown. Gotta support my boy Big Match John.😆


----------



## dcruz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610383291743408134
Cena a true ratings draw


----------



## RainmakerV2

And his name is JOHN CENAAA


----------



## The Boy Wonder




----------



## RainmakerV2

CharGOAT GOATing as usual


----------



## Hotdiggity11

_hums the intro_


In case you forgot or fell off,
I'm still hot knock your shell off.
My money's stacked fat plus I can't turn this well off.
My franchise doing big business. 
I live this, its automatic, I win this, oh you hear those horns, you finished. 
A soldier, and I stay under you fighting, 
Cause I'm storming on you chumps, like I'm thunder and lightning. 
Aint no way you breaking me kid, I'm harder then nails. 
Plus I keep it on lock, like I'm part of the jails. 
Slaughtering stale competition,
I got my the whole block wishing
that they could run with my division,
but they gone fishing.
With no bait. 
Kid your boy hold weight.
I got my soul straight. 
I brush your mouth like Colgate.


----------



## GarpTheFist

GarpTheFist said:


> What makes the number more impressive is that the show was against orange bowl which is apparently a big game. Had it been unopposed, the number could've been in the 2.7m range or higher.


I underestimated, could've been over 3m


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Hour 1: 2.198
Hour 2: 2.137*

_Last Week (12/30)_
*Hour 1: 2.441
Hour 2: 2.441*


----------

